#kubuntu-devel 2005-12-26
<Riddell> Hobbsee_away: nothing paticular, what's on the suggested packages?
<Hobbsee_away> a whole lot of stuff...um...
<Hobbsee_away> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuSuggestedPackages was what i was looking at
<Riddell> Hobbsee_away: I've had a request for http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=29207
<Hobbsee_away> ooh!  pretty!
<Hobbsee> i'll see what i can do - *bookmarks link*
<seth_k|lappy> girls and their pretty things :P
<Hobbsee> hehehe
<Hobbsee> of course
* Hobbsee pokes seth_k|lappy - you can go live in a world of grey for that comment!  :P  No colour for you!
<seth_k|lappy> haha
<Riddell> seth_k|lappy: you don't like pretty girls?  :)
<seth_k|lappy> I don't like the pretty things they spend my money on :)
<seth_k|lappy> j/k
<seth_k|lappy> as for pretty girls, see "Quote of the Moment": http://sethkinast.com/blog/?q=267
<Hobbsee> hehehe
<seth_k|lappy> although, nice girls are better than pretty girls
<seth_k|lappy> </ramble>
<seth_k|lappy> :)
<Hobbsee> seth_k|lappy: i agree with you there
<Hobbsee> pretty girls are often horrible
<mornfall> Riddell: sorry i got stuck
<Riddell> mornfall: what's up?
* mornfall is testing adept 1.88 deb
<mornfall> nothing much
<mornfall> err
<mornfall> oucg
<mornfall> ouch*
<Riddell> hmm?
<seth_k|lappy> Riddell, sistpoty advocated kmobiletools and uploaded it yesterday btw :)
<mornfall> Riddell: it got unsermake'ified by accident
<Riddell> unsermake is like that
<mornfall> building now
<Riddell> seth_k|lappy: great
<mornfall> Riddell: have you tried anything with the libapt-front?
<Riddell> mornfall: no been busy fighting *buntu-docs
<mornfall> ah
<mornfall> at least it did not block on me
<mornfall> Riddell: http://lorien.mornfall.net:8012/m/adept/ too
<Riddell> rocking
<mornfall> Riddell: let me know when you have something, i'll probably stick around for a while
<Riddell> compiling...
<mornfall> yay
<seth_k|lappy> party time, g'night all
<Riddell> seth_k|lappy: kmobiletools got past NEW
<seth_k|lappy> I saw :)
<seth_k|lappy> is that automated, or does that mean it passed some sort of elmo goodness-check?
<Riddell> seth_k|lappy: it passed elmo
<seth_k|lappy> fancy
<Riddell> mornfall: new adept is go!
<Riddell> mornfall: how come there's two ways to add tags?
<mornfall> Riddell: i don't know if the menu will stay
<mornfall> (menu as in through the buttons)
<Riddell> yeah, the menu is ok but a bit scary when it takes up the full screen
<Riddell> looking nice though
<Riddell> console on by default?
<mornfall> the d&d interface is obviously better :)
<Riddell> d&d interface is nice
<mornfall> Riddell: currently yes, the progress indicator needs work
<mornfall> Riddell: and konsole part does not like to be used without being shown first, it tends to acquire 16 or so column layout
<mornfall> so i have to figure how to make it happier
<mornfall> updater is somewhat unstable for some reason too... but, well
<mornfall> (i assume memory corruption somewhere early, but trying to valgrind it so far didn't yield useful results)
<Riddell> mornfall: I've had a couple crashes.  no drkonqui either
<mornfall> Riddell: with manager or with updater?
<mornfall> Riddell: manager should not crash :'/
<Riddell> mornfall: manager
<mornfall> blergh
<mornfall> let's see
<Riddell> mornfall: kubuntu.org/~jr/tmp/adept-crash
<mornfall> wow that's hell of a smashed stack
<mornfall> valgrind would help :'/
<mornfall> it's just insanely slow on all of my hardware :'(
<mornfall> (like, 15 minutes just to start up... oh well)
<Riddell> mornfall: would ssh onto my hardware help?
<mornfall> that depends on how much computing power you have... and i'd probably need nx anyway... i will try to debug it with more traditional means first, and if that fails, i'll see on how to get valgrind running
<mornfall> (but thanks anyway)
<mornfall> maybe a hint how to crash it could help, too :)
<Riddell> mornfall: that was when it was installing a package
<Riddell> mornfall: works perfectly on powerpc
<mornfall> hmm!
<mornfall> Riddell: could it be related to having some tag filter set up and running update or commit?
* mornfall tries
<Riddell> don't think I had a filter set up
<mornfall> there's definitely a crash that way
* mornfall kicks enrico
<mornfall> still no cache-reload-safe tags :p
<Riddell> mornfall: shall I upload this or go to bed?
<mornfall> i'll implement that for next alpha, so i don't miss this one again (this was a crasher in first alpha too)
<mornfall> Riddell: whichever you prefer... it can surely wait till you get up
<mornfall> Riddell: but i'd like to have it uploaded (despite the crashers)
<Riddell> then uploaded it shall be
<mornfall> well
<mornfall> i *may* have a version with one or two crashers (most of them) fixed tomorrow
<mornfall> i won't promise... but if you like to bet on that and save some work...
<mornfall> tomorrow as in today
<mornfall> :-)
<Riddell> uploading is hardly hard work :)
<Riddell> mornfall: uploaded
<Riddell> time for bed I think
<Riddell> great work mornfall 
<mornfall> Riddell: thanks... good night
<Tonio_> hieveryone
<Riddell> morning Tonio_ 
<Tonio_> morning Riddell 
<Tonio_> Riddell: ust uploading latest version of knetdockapp
<Tonio_> admin folder updated, and patch for pot file added ;)
<Riddell> groovy
<Tonio_> hum
<Tonio_> Riddell: little error during pbuilder, just a little change required.
<Tonio_> Riddell: I sent an email asking for a valid tarball (the upstream just sent me the latest), I'll probably upload toonight, when the error will be corrected...
* Hobbsee sighs
<Hobbsee> i really love looking like an idiot on mailing lists!
* Riddell hugs Hobbsee 
* Hobbsee hugs Riddell in return
<Hobbsee> you've seen the kde-devel mailing list, i take it?
<Riddell> no, I saw someone on the kubuntu-users mailing list say "is this a bad joke" when trying to download kmymoney2 source debs
<freeflying_> Riddell: hi
<Riddell> hi freeflying_ 
<Hobbsee> argh
<Hobbsee> yes, that
<Hobbsee> i get them confused easily lol
<freeflying_> Riddell: every software in kubuntu dapper crash 
* Hobbsee now doesnt want to reboot after hearing freeflying say that...
<Riddell> freeflying_: I'm not having any problems, crash on startup or randomly?
<freeflying_> Riddell: I even can not log in the desktop
<freeflying_> even after a fresh installing
<freeflying_> Riddell:  they will crash too in gnome 
<Riddell> ah well, at least it's not my fault
<Riddell> let me try a dist-upgrade
<freeflying_> Riddell: I do this every day 
<Riddell> 175MB, might take a wee while
<Hobbsee> hehe maybe, yeah
<Hobbsee> seemed like there were a lot of updates today...
<Riddell> freeflying_: when did this start?
<Riddell> I wonder if it's the dbus rebuild
<freeflying_> Riddell: about two days ago
<Riddell> could be dbus then
* Hobbsee slowly calms down
<Hobbsee> i'll reboot in a minute, and see if the problem occurs here too...
<freeflying_> Riddell: http://kubuntu.3322.org/crashlog/
<Riddell> freeflying_: skim finally build to i386 this morning http://people.ubuntu.com/~lamont/buildLogs/s/skim/1.4.3-0ubuntu4/
<freeflying_> Riddell:  got the crashlog?
<Riddell> freeflying_: yes, hmm, kbuildsycoca
<Riddell> 20 minutes to go on my dist-upgrade
<Riddell> freeflying_: have you tried as a new user?
<Hobbsee> sounds like you need a faster computer Riddell :P
<freeflying_> Riddell:  y
<freeflying_> Riddell: but it dosen't work
<Riddell> Hobbsee: faster internet, but everyone needs that :)
<Hobbsee> ah, yes, particularly here in australia...
<freeflying_> Riddell: you need more mate for working on kubuntu hmmm
<Riddell> ainful
<Riddell> yeah, ssh from .au to .uk is quite painful
<Riddell> freeflying_: yes please :)
<Hobbsee> hehe true
<apokryphos> Riddell: you should invest in bulldog ;-)
<apokryphos> though their upload is still reasonably pathetic
<Riddell> apokryphos: they're london only I think
<apokryphos> nope; I know at least nikkia is with them, and she's not in London
<apokryphos> https://secure.bulldogbroadband.com/bulldogshoppingcart/CheckNumber.aspx?searchtype=telno
<freeflying_> Riddell: will ubuntu use ttf-arphic-uming as default chinese font 
<Riddell> freeflying_: good question, seb128 might be the person to ask
<freeflying_> Riddell:  then will kubuntu use skim as default input method 
<jjesse> Riddell: when you get a second can you look at what i have for releasenotes, need to finish it and get it to validate, but i have uploaded a start for dapper
<Riddell> jjesse: where are they?
<Riddell> freeflying_: I'm not sure about skim as default since non-CJK users don't need it
<jjesse> Riddell: should be in trunk/repos/kubuntu/releasenotes/C/releasenotes.xml
<jjesse> Riddell: also jsgostanco will be working on the quickguide over the holiday break, and i will be working on the desktop guide
<jjesse> Riddell: i will be !internet at my in-laws for a week starting friday night
<freeflying_> Riddell: I mean for CJK users
<Riddell> freeflying_: I wonder if there's a way for paticular software to be installed depending on the locale
<Riddell> I should investigate
<Riddell> jjesse: ok, I'll take a look at it in a minute
<Riddell> jjesse: rocking
<Riddell> jjesse: I'm without internet as well from friday
<jjesse> my in-laws don't use thier computer except for checking email every know and then from juno :(
<Riddell> quietly install kubuntu on it, they won't notice :)
<jjesse> but then the internet wouldn't work, cause they couldn't connect with juno
<Riddell> what's juno?
<allee> Riddell: stupid question: why saods9 (already in sid/testing/stable not autosync with dapper. has it to go the first time via REVU before autosync?
<jjesse> juno is a free ad based internet connection, www.juno.com
<jjesse> its dialup
<Riddell> yuck
<Riddell> allee: no need for revu, it's failed to build http://people.ubuntu.com/~lamont/buildLogs/s/saods9/4.0b7-1/
<allee> thx! checking...
<Riddell> frame.C:6:18: error: Xlib.h: No such file or directory
<allee> allee: yeah build deps stuff I assume.  I'll fix it.
<jjesse> hey there's nothing wrong w/ dialup thats all some of us have 
<allee> jjesse: yes
<jjesse> allee: yes there is something wrong w/ dial or?
<allee> jjesse: No!  It's the only thing I have over the week end.  (nevertheless it's always a shock form 600Gbit uplink to 64kbit)
<allee> 600Mbit of course
<jjesse> allee: it's all i have at home, i use internet connection at work to upload doc changes and keep my stystem up to date as well as chat here
<allee> jjesse: we have much in common ;)
<jjesse> which is why i would prefer to not have a start page for the web browser that would want to check an internet site everytime i open up the browser
<jjesse> like start.ubuntu.com 
<allee> jjesse: agreed
<jjesse> allee: we have had that discussion on the doc channel and list several times and any argument i've had has been shot down :(
<allee> jjesse: problem is that those people have usually DSL.  And are not dialup call-by-call users
<jjesse> allee: agreed
<freeflying_> Riddell:  how about your kde
<Riddell> freeflying_: my kde is working fine
<Riddell> freeflying_: you say it doesn't work for you on a new install either?  what are you installing from?
<freeflying_> Riddell:  I install from 20051219 daily i386 cd
<freeflying_> Riddell:  I can not log into desktop using root 
<Riddell> don't!
<freeflying_> Riddell:  after failing log in using normal user 
<koe1> Any developpers or otherwise experienced people in this channel?
<sebas> Guess :)
<Riddell> koe1: well, we try :)
<sebas> Riddell: Are you going to FOSDEM this year?
<sebas> mid-feb it is.
<Riddell> sebas: not sure, I'd like to but I've also been invited to OSDW Asia around the same time
<sebas> Ah
<Riddell> I should poke adyno and see if OSDW Asia is still happening
<koe1> Riddell: touchpad issue with the Kubuntu Live DVD (bugzilla #19816)
<koe1> Riddell: i boot the live dvd for 5 freakin' minutes, and it renders my hardware useless
<koe1> Riddell: it simply stopped working in any OS I tried (all 4 major BSD's, WinXP, Win2000)
<Riddell> that is peculiar
<koe1> yes, since it is fucking HARDWARE
<Riddell> I have no idea how that could be possible
<koe1> I don't want to know what the linux developpers actually do with their device-code
<koe1> esp. since Xorg handles touchpads flawlessly across all platforms i've come across
<Riddell> maybe synaptic touchpads need firmware and the ubuntu firmware somehow broke it, seems unlikely though
<Riddell> I'd say you should hunt out some windows drivers for it and (re)install those, see what happens
<koe1> well, since there's a bugzilla on it, I'm not the only one
<Riddell> ah, you're not the reporter?
<koe1> useless, neither Windows nor any other OS actually recognizes a touchpad in my laptop since today
<Riddell> sebas: if I am going put me down for a talk on kubuntu in the KDE room
<koe1> it could be the ACPI framework which is broken...
<freeflying_> Riddell:  Canoncial has a asia tour in the coming feb ,will thsy advocate kubuntu
<Riddell> freeflying_: ooh, where does it say that?
<Riddell> for the last tour jdub talked about kubuntu
* Mez pokes Riddell
* Riddell pokes Mez back
<Mez> freeflying_, Canonical advocate it anyways, they're doing shipit CDs for it ! w00t
<freeflying_> They prepare to meet with some system builer ,government ,etc, in china
<Mez> hey Riddell ... guess what ?
<flosoft> hey
<flosoft> anyone here who succeeded at installing PSI 0.10 Beta 3?
<Riddell> Mez: you're going to help us run akademy in glasgow?
<Riddell> freeflying_: what is it?
<freeflying_> Riddell: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AsiaBusinessTour
<Mez> Riddell: when ?
<Mez> and no - I'm actually back permanently, this isnt a flying visit for once :D
<Mez> I finally moved house and now have an internet connection
<Riddell> freeflying_: you going to any of those?
<freeflying_> Riddell:  none
<Riddell> freeflying_: it may be that day's CD is just a bad one.  I see today's has some package problems but if you wait a bit I can make a new one and you can rsync it
<Riddell> Mez: awooga
<Mez> Riddell: i think i oughta update k3b - MOM's bitching at me
<freeflying_> Riddell:  but it will not work even after I do upgrade
<Mez> we in UVF ye t?
<Riddell> Mez: no, another month yet
<Mez> ah cool
<Mez> we sould be able to push out a late RC of katapult 0.3 then
<Riddell> Mez: k3b is actually up to date, all that's needed is syncing changelog entries with debian (I happened to upload before he did)
<Mez> Riddell: can I get your approval on the new Icon ?
<Mez> http://img497.imageshack.us/full.php?image=katapultrevisedlight8jd.pn
<Mez> Riddell: will closing the MOM bug stop it bitching ?
<Riddell> Mez: yes I think so
<Riddell> koe1: you didn't report that bug?  (I can confirm it if you didn't)
<flosoft> anyone here who succeeded at installing PSI 0.10 Beta 3?
<koe1> Riddell: no, I need to make an account for bugzilla first
<koe1> Riddell: thx for taking an interest.
<Riddell> Mez: yeah, looks fine
<Riddell> koe1: well I've confirmed it, I think it'll take one of our linux guys to have any better ideas about the cause
<Riddell> flosoft: what's that?
<flosoft> Riddell: Jabber Client
<koe1> Riddell: thanks again
<freeflying_> Riddell:  why can't i use kde  even I do upgrade after fresh install ?
<sebas> Riddell: Ok, when will you know?
<sebas> We need to reserve rooms also, so earlier == better.
<sebas> Or will you take care of that yourself?
<flosoft> Riddel: Is it possible that QT3-mt has no QTDIR set up?
<Riddell> flosoft: oh, you're compiling it?  
<Riddell> flosoft: check the debian source package for ./configure arguments maybe
<Riddell> sebas: I'll e-mail adyno
<sebas> kkdewd ;)
<Riddell> freeflying_: not too sure, I'll make a new CD and we can see if that helps
<freeflying_> Riddell:  I'll try once again
<flosoft> Riddel: how can I set the QT3 variable $QTDIR
<flosoft> Riddell: how can I set the QT3 variable $QTDIR
<Mez> Riddell: looking better than the old one ?
<freeflying_> Riddell: do you remember the patch of qt-immodule
<Riddell> Mez: yes
<Riddell> freeflying_: that patch is in the qt package now
<Mez> Riddell: I'll get beast to sort it out then
<freeflying_> Riddell:  great! then I'll build scim-qtimmodule
<Riddell> flosoft: from debian/rules in psi
<Riddell>         KDEDIR=/usr ./configure --prefix=/usr
<Riddell>         QTDIR=/usr/share/qt3 $(MAKE)
<flosoft> $ ./configure --qtdir=/usr/lib/qt3
<freeflying_> Riddell:  will this patch feedback to debian
<flosoft> One possible reason is that you don't have
<flosoft> libqt-mt.so.3 installed in /usr/lib/qt3/lib/.
<flosoft> it still fails
<Riddell> freeflying_: if you can confirm to me that it works then I'll tell the debian dudes to include it
<Riddell> flosoft: yes, debian (and kubuntu) changes the qt layout to make it follow debian policy
<Riddell> flosoft: try the commands that I pasted
<flosoft> don't work
<mornfall> arrrrr
<Riddell> good morning mornfall 
<mornfall> Riddell: evening :)
<robotgeek> Riddell: i'm going to try my luck at a few packages on KubuntuSuggestedPackages later today, will keep you informed of how it goes
<Riddell> robotgeek: groovy, let me know what you're going to do
<robotgeek> i would like to pick the one with least dependencies :)
<robotgeek> i'll pick something easy and package it. like afio 
<allee> Riddell, flosoft(gone): IMHO it better to include the long list of configure options generated by debianrules (or used cdbs) used instead of fiddling with QT/KDEDIRDIR
<Riddell> robotgeek: we already have a package called afio, not sure if that's the same thing
<Riddell> allee: I think he was compiling by hand
<robotgeek> Riddell: probably not
<robotgeek> i'll compile it by hand to see what options i need, and then put it in /rules
<allee> Riddell: no excuse, I had an alias kdeconfigure for this ;)
<robotgeek> Riddell: yes, i guess someone got to it already
<allee> Riddell: pbuilder is happy with this fix:
<allee> --- saods9-4.0b7/make.linux
<allee> +++ saods9-4.0b7/make.linux
<allee> @@ -6,3 +6,3 @@
<allee> -X11INCLUDE=/usr/X11R6/include
<allee> +X11INCLUDE=/usr/include/X11
<allee>  X11LIB = /usr/X11R6/lib
<Riddell> allee: well done.  I wonder what the best way to change that is, no debian/patches yet
<allee> Riddell: the old diff if full of tons of modification outside debian/.  So one more can't hurt
<seth_k|lappy> Riddell, if you get a chance, this bug was assigned to kubuntu-team and I uploaded a debdiff, but the source package is in main and needs a main uploader. https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/qt-x11-free/+bug/5817
<Riddell> allee: uploaded thanks
<allee> Riddell: I've to thank you
<Riddell> seth_k|lappy: +Categories=Qt;KDE;Application;Development;  it's not KDE :)
<seth_k|lappy> oh tch, serves me right for blindly copying and pasting what he put. I noticed the others had only Qt;Development;
<seth_k|lappy> sorry
<Riddell> patching 
<Riddell> seth_k|lappy: uploaded, thanks, you can mark as closed in 3.3.5-1ubuntu5
<seth_k|lappy> thanks a lot :)
<jjesse> thanks to everyone that recomened qemu for a virtual machine of kbuntu for documentation, i have it up and work 
<Tonio__> Riddell: new version of knetdockapp uploaded, with pot file generation :)
<allee> jjesse: can you start an KDE session in qemu?
<jjesse> allee: yeah the cd i had on me was the live cd, so it worked perfectly
<allee> jjesse: thx.
<jjesse> allee: you know how to setup qemu?
<allee> apt-cache show qemu is all I know right now ;)
<jjesse> i just googled qemu ubuntu
<jjesse> http://oui.com.br/n/content.php?article.21
<jjesse> allee: that's the link i used
<allee> jjesse: reading it currently.
<allee> jjesse: is kqemu included in the dapper pkg?
<jjesse> i don't know i didn't use it to be honest
<allee> jjesse: ah
<jjesse> allee:  i typed first qemu-img create qemu_basic.img 3G
<jjesse> allee: followed by qemu -hda qemu_basic.img -cdrom /dev/cdrom -boot d -m 192
<allee> 'lemme try.
<jjesse> there is probablly a better way to do it
<jjesse> allee: did you get it to work?
* allee is looking over qemu manpages
<allee> jjesse: installing breezy.  Nice!
<jjesse> allee: yeah i thought so, it even works w/ the live cds
<jjesse> i would assume it would work w/ an iso if i read correctly, so i wouldn't have to burn the cd each time
<jjesse> allee: did you compile qemu and kqemu or jsut go with apt-get install qemu?
<allee> jjesse: apt-get'ed.
<_Sime> So, who here is going to FOSDEM 2006? and if not, what is your excuse?
#kubuntu-devel 2005-12-27
<jjesse> is there a reason that dapper needs to connect to the internet to try and download sources?
<jjesse> cause that will be a pain for those dialup users like myself that are tyring to install it
<Riddell> jjesse: where else would it get sources?
<Riddell> you can get the sources ISO if you want
<jjesse> Riddell: so to install dapper offline, i will need two cds then?
<Riddell> jjesse: you don't need any source to install
<Riddell> I think we're talking cross purposes
<Riddell> what's being downloaded?
<jjesse> don't remembere exact, step so i'm redoing it right now, it asked for proxy info and then it tried to connect to the internet and then kept throwing out issues
<jjesse> i'll track it down more today
<freeflying_> Riddell: how about yestoday's install cd
<Riddell> freeflying_: I failed to get one built, but the usual nightly one should be there, I'll rsync it and test it now
<Riddell> freeflying_: if you want to rsync and give it a try:   rsync -CvzapP --stats rsync://cdimage.ubuntu.com/cdimage/kubuntu/daily/current/dapper-install-i386.iso .
<Riddell> do that in the same directory as a previous dapper-install-i386.iso file
<freeflying_> Riddell: I'm try for building scim-qtimm
<Riddell> great
<verwilst> howdy how guys
<Riddell> yo verwilst 
* verwilst hopes for mysql 5.0 and amavisd-new 2.3.3 to be in dapper soon
<Riddell> what's amavisd?
<verwilst> Riddell: ooooh :p shame on you ;)
<verwilst> hehe antivirus/antispam daemon thingy for postfix amongst others
* verwilst just backported mysql 5.0, amavisd-new and reprepro to breezy in his company's repository
<Tonio_> Riddell: hi ;)
<Tonio_> Riddell: just packaging taskjuggler, we don't have any project manager software on kubuntu ;)
<jpatrick> Tonio_: KPlato when ready?
<Tonio_> hi jpatrick 
<Tonio_> let me check....
<jpatrick> Tonio_: KFocus?
<Tonio_> are they advanced ?
<Tonio_> cause I tested and taskjuggler is really good
<jpatrick> Not quite
<Tonio_> look at taskjuggler on kde-apps
<Tonio_> sad not to have it ;)
<Tonio_> kplato is a koffice application I see ;)
<Tonio_> so not advanced....
<Tonio_> there is no "must have" application in koffice..
<jpatrick> wow
<Tonio_> the main probleme of this office suite
<jpatrick> TaskJuggler looks good
<Tonio_> it is ;)
<Tonio_> but pain in the as to package...
<Tonio_> it performs a series of tests
<Tonio_> that generates volonteers errors
<Tonio_> the problem is that pbuilder stops as soon as it sees "error" in the output :)
<Tonio_> and there is no compilation option to remove this series of tests
<Flosoft> hey
<Flosoft> how do I enable remote SSH connections?
<Flosoft> anyone?
<jpatrick> dunno
<Flosoft> what package do I need?
<jpatrick> `sudo /etc/init.d/ssh start' ?
<jjesse> install ssh and it asks if you want to install the ssh server
<Flosoft> where can I get the .deb?
<Flosoft> cuz the server is in a lan without internet
<jpatrick> Flosoft: packages.ubuntu.com
* Riddell pokes a brave packager towards http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=26306
* jpatrick moves in for package
<jpatrick> Riddell: how to I add the kdepot.diff to kdmtheme?
<Riddell> jpatrick: what don't you know?
<jpatrick> howto use dpatch
<Riddell> dunno, never used it :)
<Riddell> is this a cdbs package or debhelper?
<jpatrick> debhelper
<jpatrick> do I manually edit cvs.sh?
<Riddell> well firstly make sure the patch applies
<Riddell> then put it in debian/patches/
<Riddell> then add some code in debian/rules to apply it and unapply it, you can copy and paste from kdevelop3
<jpatrick> okay
<jpatrick> Riddell: packaging lmms got: /usr/bin/fakeroot: line 150: debian/rules: Permission denied
<Riddell> jpatrick: umm, dunno
<Riddell> it'll be something trivial
<Riddell> it's trying to execute it or something
<jpatrick> never mind, fixed it
<Riddell> what was it?
<jpatrick> debian/rules wasn't executable
<jpatrick> Riddell: uploaded to REVU
<jpatrick> http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=1277
<Riddell> jpatrick: woo
#kubuntu-devel 2005-12-28
<freeflying> Riddell-> ping
<freeflying> Riddell-> today's dapper-install-i386.iso can not install to HDD
<jpatrick> morning raphink 
<raphink> morning jpatrick 
<jpatrick> new upstream release for kcontrol-autostart :)
<jpatrick> Riddell: ping - applied kubuntu_01_kdepot.diff to kcontrol-kdmtheme -> http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=1281
<Riddell> freeflying_: what's up with todays?
<Riddell> jpatrick: cool
<freeflying_> like yestoday's
<Riddell> will try and find time for revu today
<Riddell> freeflying_: yeah :(
<freeflying_> Riddell: will you have a try of today's
<jjesse> hmm installing dapper flight 2 cd thru qemu and it is taking forever at "perparing to configure oopenoffice.org2-kde"
<jjesse> what exactly takes place at this step?
<jjesse> should it take an hour+ to take care of this step?
<apokryphos> jjesse: definitely not; sounds like a bug
<Riddell> jjesse: no, although qemu is exceedingly slow at times
<jjesse> i can get the live cd to work fine, was just trying on an install
<jjesse> is there a way i can sync my flight2 iso to the daily build or something like that and try it again?
<Riddell> yes, see KubuntuFiles for rsync
<Riddell> but today's probably won't work, so don't
<jjesse> ok
<jjesse> should i create a bug on it or chalk it up to problems w/ qemu?
<jjesse> tried on a breezy box and windows xp pro box and it hangs at configuring openoffice
<Riddell> you could create a bug
<Riddell> not sure if anyone would pay attention
<jjesse> Riddell: did you have a chacne to look at what i have so far in releasenotes?
<Riddell> jjesse: eek, no
<Riddell> quite forgot
<jjesse> Riddell: no worries, wiill get to desktopguide while im at in-laws
<jjesse> https://docteam.ubuntu.com/repos/trunk/kubuntu/releasenotes/C/releasenotes.xml
<Riddell> "Kubuntu 5.10 Breezy Badger"  that needs changed :)
<jjesse> doh
<jjesse> where do you see that?
<Riddell> " Kubuntu also provieds security updates for 18 months after each releasea"  this is a long supported release so that should be changed to 3/5 years
<Riddell> jjesse: in the html made from  make release-notes-web
<jjesse> hmmm
<Riddell> hmm, I wonder where that comes from
<Riddell> <subtitle>Kubuntu &kdistro-version; &kdistro-rev;</subtitle>
<Riddell> that'll be it
<Riddell> Pre-Upgrade section should be changed to use adept
<Riddell> FireFox 1.5 isn't on the CD so it should be mentioned as a note at the bottom of the "On the Desktop" section
<Riddell> note that as a long term supported release we're focusing on fixing things not new features
<jjesse> even though i mention firefox 1.5 is a release canditate?
<Riddell> otherwise looking lovely :)
<Riddell> well firefox isn't a kubuntu feature so it shouldn't be given the same prominance in the text
<jjesse> ok
<jjesse> can i ask why when i build the web it goes to trunk/kbuntu/build/kubuntu/release-notes-web isntead of repos/trunk/build/ like the other docs go?
<jjesse> also will there be a KubuntuDapperKnownProblems created like the KubuntuBreezyKnownProblems ?
<Riddell> yes there will be
<Riddell> feel free to start it off 
<allee> jjesse: relnotes:  typo releasea
<jjesse> Riddell: saw it myslef and already changed it
<jjesse> Riddell: relnotes: another section i'm changing  "Installer Kubuntu" doesn't sound right, should be installing Kubuntu
<Riddell> yes
<allee> jjesse: IMHO s/!!!!/!/
<allee> jjesse: wiki and bugzilla links  https: instead of http:
<jjesse> ok
* allee wonders if there are plans to ship the wiki doc ... certificates with kubuntu
<Riddell> allee: certificates?
<allee> jjesse: Dapper Drake is first mention in Update section.  A bit too late?
<allee> Riddell: the browswers 'complain' that the issuer is unknown
<Riddell> allee: well it's self signed so they would :)
<Riddell> there was a plan to include cacert in the trusted issuers but I don't know if I trust cacert that well
<allee> Riddell: really.  Tried lauchpad.  Signed by Thwate.  Don't we trust then since sablf isn't the owner?
<Riddell> exactly :)
<allee> :)
<jjesse> allee: i thought at one time there was going to be a change on going by the numbers instead of the name
<jjesse> so 6.04 i think the # is mentioned more
<Riddell> we are trying to move towards numbers more
<Riddell> people loose track of names
<allee> jjesse: just stay consistent (IMHO) either codename or version or both ;)
<Riddell> although nobody understand the numbering system either
<allee> jjesse: post-upgrade: there will be a new X11 + KDE.  So why don't we suggest to dist-upgrade on console and then /etc/init.d/kdm restart?
<allee> pre-upgrade would be alt-ctrl-f1, login, sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop ...
<jjesse> not upgrade through adept?
<freeflying_> Riddell: have you coreect th installing error ?
<Riddell> freeflying_: it's not mine to correct, it needs someone to promote some packages to main I think, and the people who do that are on holiday
<allee> jjesse: good question.  In the past some kde apps crashed on logout after kde.  So _I_ switched to konsole.  But I have not tried a breezy->dapper upgrade in failsafe + adept!
<jjesse> allee: i've done an upgrade in adept in normal mode and just restarted X w/o problems
<allee> after kde upgrade that is
<freeflying_> Riddell:  How to solve the kde error of mine ?
<allee> jjesse: how did you restart X11 the usual alt-ctrl-backspace  (sound like windoof alt-control-del.  may awake bad memories ;)
<jjesse> allee: yeah through the alt-ctrl-backspace
<Riddell> freeflying_: reinstall from flight-2 maybe?
<allee> jjesse: I usually use init.d/kdm restart, so new kdm is running too.  But let's stick which what is in relnotes and try how it works with flight 3 
<jjesse> allee: ok
<jjesse> allee: did you get flight2 to run for qemu?
<freeflying_> Riddell: fault of flight-2 have been fixed?
<jjesse> afk meeting
<allee> jjesse: didn't try.  First I want breezy, sarge, sid(for backports & tests & bug verification) flight2 runs without emulation here ;)
<jjesse> allee: i didn't want to mess up my work laptop w/ dapper just in case and can't get past configuring openofficeorg-kde
<allee> jjesse: I know what you mean ;)  I want into holidays, started the laptop and libcapi was broken -> no internet (no library in pkg ;)  Luckyly apt-proxy had the old version
<allee> jjesse: changed apps section add a placeholder so adept/amarok/kopete are not forgoten later, mhmm IMHO listing just some highlights of KDE 3.5 visual guide can't hurt (just to make it more impressive, than just the reference to visual guide))
<Riddell> jpatrick: kdepot patch on 1281 fails
<Riddell> ok, I'm away for holidays
<jpatrick> it's 1285
<jjesse> burgwork do you know what time zone jerome is in?
#kubuntu-devel 2005-12-29
<Flosoft> hey
<Flosoft> what is a good AntiVirus with a GUI?
<Hobbsee> Flosoft: clamav?  i hear it's recommended
<Flosoft> and clamav has a GUI?
<Hobbsee> um
<Hobbsee> it doesnt say in the description, that i can see...
<Hobbsee> Flosoft: i'm told it does have a GUI
<seth_k|lappy> this is in #kubuntu-devel why?
* seth_k|lappy shoos Flosoft off to #kubuntu
<seth_k|lappy> :)
<Hobbsee> i was wondering that too...
<Hobbsee> on dapper, koffice depends kthesaurus, which doesnt seem to be in the repositories - darn!
<Hobbsee> i was looking forward to having a look at koffice
<pef> hello
<freeflying> Merry Christmas and Happy New Ywear!
<raphink> same to you freeflying 
<freeflying_> raphink: hi
<raphink> :)
<freeflying_> just 1 hour left for this christmas eve , hmm
<raphink> hehe
#kubuntu-devel 2005-12-30
* #kubuntu-devel  [freenode-info]  If you're at a conference, please contact freenode staff to make sure we've made special allowance for many users coming into our network from a single internet address ( http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#gettinghelp ). Private messages from unregistered users are currently blocked, except to network staff, services and participating registered users ( http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#privmsg )... Thanks!
<Hobbsee> Riddell-awa: hey! just done a version of ksudoku - would appreciate it if you could take a look and tell me if i did it right...
<Hobbsee> Riddell-awa: i've emailed you the links to the files :)
<Verwilst> merry christmas kubuntududes
<Hobbsee> merry christmas Verwilst!
<sebas> Insgelijks kubuntudude
<Verwilst> hehe
<_Sime_> merry christmas allemaal
<sebas> Merry christmas!
<sebas> _Sime_: Any more reasons not to use bold, other than inconsistency
<sebas> ?
<_Sime_> not really, it just needs to be consistent with the rest of the KDE universe.
<sebas> Ah, ok.
<sebas> I'll change that then.
<_Sime_> also the groupbox at the top is redundant.
<sebas> Any more comments on that dialogue?
<_Sime_> and the big title at the top probably should be removed and put in the window title itself.
<sebas> Ok, helps to keep the layout in shape though, but I'll have a look.
<sebas> I could just setLineWidth(0) on the top widget, is that enough?
<_Sime_> dunno, sounds lik groupbox abuse. ;)
<_Sime_> have to go soon.
<sebas> Ok, hf :)
<_Sime_> you're not going to spend all of christmas day in front of the computer?
<sebas> Actually, I'm lying on mom's couch waiting for the duck to get a decent brown :)
<_Sime_> oh oh 
<sebas> And I'm recovering from a hangover.
<sebas> Otherwise, yes, hope so :D
<_Sime_> you're in .de?
<sebas> Yes.
<_Sime_> with kim?
<sebas> No, she's with her parents, will see her on tuesday, wednesday we'll go to paris for a couple fo days.
<_Sime_> cool
<sebas> And you?
<_Sime_> to Eindhoven (round about)
<sebas> Visiting parents-in-law, I suppose?
<sebas> What's there to do?
<_Sime_> more or less,
<sebas> Ah, fun :)
<_Sime_> fix windoze computers and wireless equipment...
<sebas> Ouch.
<_Sime_> well, I hope it doesn't come to that
<sebas> Mum's running Debian unstable, and has a _working_ wireless adsl thingie.
<sebas> Makes son happy.
<_Sime_|hohoho> cya
<sebas> hf :)
<spstarr_home> do we have a KDE replacement for gvidcap/xvidcap?
#kubuntu-devel 2005-12-31
<Mez> Riddell: ping
<seth_k|lappy> Hi Hobbsee, sorry I wasn't about earlier :)
<seth_k|lappy> I was out with a pretty girl, y'know how it is
<Hobbsee> seth_k|lappy: hello!  no problems
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> well, from the other end of that spectrum, i do know what that's like
<seth_k|lappy> indeed
<seth_k|lappy> did you get your shiny bauble packaged
<Hobbsee> no....
<Mez> hey Hobbsee - do you use katapult ?
<Hobbsee> Mez: absolutely
<Hobbsee> seems like the bookmarks on it are buggered though...
<Mez> Hobbsee, wanna try the latest version of it ?
<Hobbsee> Mez: yes
<Mez> asa beta tester ?
<Hobbsee> of course
<Hobbsee> :P
<Hobbsee> beta tester hey...guess that's better than an alpha tester lol
<Mez> you know how to  compile a source package?or do you wanna wait till i've revu-build'd it 
<Hobbsee> more safe, anyway
<Mez> well I guesswe're more in beta than alpha atm,
<Hobbsee> true
<Hobbsee> *thinks*
<Hobbsee> either's fine - when does it go into revu?
<Mez> i've just shoved it up
<Mez> am waiting for it to be processed :D
<Mez> then will revu-build it 
<Hobbsee> ah ko
<Hobbsee> yeah, i'll have the source of it, if possible :)
* Hobbsee wants to see it now!
<Hobbsee> lol
<Mez> http://www.cheesenibbles.com/katapult.png
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Mez> http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=1302
<Mez> in revu
<Mez> building
<Mez> :D
<Hobbsee> ok, building here too..
<Mez> doing the make :D
<Mez> oh you have to be ****king with me
<Mez> I forgot the damn po files
<Hobbsee> darn!
<Mez> lol
<Mez> one sec
<Mez> reputting up to revu
<Mez> grr @ myself
<Hobbsee> presumably one must restart kde to use this?
<Mez> no
<Mez> just alt+f2 then type "katapult"
<Mez> oh sorry
<Mez> load a konsole and type
<Mez> killall -9 katapult
<Mez> then alt+f2 and type katapult
<Mez> lol
<Mez> It's just a wee reload
<Mez> brb
<Hobbsee> bugger, that bug is still in there...
<Hobbsee> what's changed?
<seth_k|lappy> there's a new icon that I don't like as much and will promptly patch out :P
<seth_k|lappy> I dunno what else there is
* Hobbsee still seems to have the old icon, fo rsome reason
<Mez> what bug ?
<Mez> Hobbsee, probably cause it didnt compile :D
<Mez> lol
<Hobbsee> alt+space, type in part of a bookmark name, hit enter, it changes to "evaluate expression" with a big cross, and it does nothing
<Mez> did you get a deb file to install ?
<Mez> lol :D
<Mez> that should be fixed
<Mez> in the new version
<Mez> gimme a mo - the new ones uploaded - I'll just link to the deb when it's done building for you to isntall that
<Hobbsee> ok
<Hobbsee> dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot
<Hobbsee> oops, ignore that
<Mez> just debuild :D
<Hobbsee> tried that the first time, that seems to have been the problem
<Mez> lol
<Mez> fair enough :D
<Mez> well the deb's compiling
<Mez> though it has the wrong version numbering :D
<Mez> but other than that it's cool :D
<Mez> http://revu.tauware.de/revu1-incoming/katapult-0512260130/katapult_0.3.baz20051226-0ubuntu1_i386.deb
<Mez> just use that :D
<Hobbsee> error during make anyway...
<seth_k|lappy> 403'd
<Mez> try again
<seth_k|lappy> 403'd
<seth_k|lappy> you lose 1 life
<Hobbsee> yep, 403'd
<Hobbsee> lol
<seth_k|lappy> it is dark. possible exits are north, east. you may be eaten by a grue.
<Mez> must be some weird thing :D
<Mez> lol
<Mez> lemme grab a copy from SSH
<Mez> katapult_0.3.baz20051226-0ubuntu1_i386.deb
<Hobbsee> huh?
<Mez> http://www.sourceguru.net/ubuntu/katapult/katapult_0.3.baz20051226-0ubuntu1_i386.deb
<Mez> get that URL?
<Hobbsee> yes
<Hobbsee> ewww!  that icon for it is horrible!
<Hobbsee> but, the bug is fixed!
<Mez> the icon is wubbly
<Mez> and it's staying :d
<Mez> Seth - what you think ?
<Hobbsee> ewww....
<Mez> It's a great icon
* Hobbsee thinks it should be the same icon as the kmenu, including if you change the kmenu.png icon
<Mez> like it was before ?
<Hobbsee> more or less - if you changed the icon for the kmenu, it wouldnt update on the kicker, but it'd be cool if it did
<Hobbsee> *er, wouldnt update on the katapult
<Mez> it should do
<Mez> it just loaded the kmenu icon
<Hobbsee> what, the latest svn version of it?
<Mez> the old version of it...
<Mez> the version i just sent you is the latest baz version
<Hobbsee> ah, right, yes
<flosoft> is it possible that phpmyadmin package is broken?
<flosoft> well the uninstaller?
<Tonio_> flosoft: dunno but I generally dont use those php apps packages....
<Tonio_> it is so easy to install manually....
<Tonio_> do you get an error message ?
<flosoft> yes already fixed
<flosoft> new AMSN is out!
<flosoft> any package for Kubuntu?
<seth_k|lappy> Riddell-awa, when you get back, somehow you borked the upload for https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/qt-x11-free/+bug/5817
<seth_k|lappy> Riddell-awa, the .desktop file still lacks Categories
<seth_k|lappy> I installed the package just to confirm
#kubuntu-devel 2006-01-01
<Tm_T> hmm, where's newest koffice packages for breezy?
<freeflying_> Tm_T: kubuntu.org/packages
<Tm_T> humm
<Tm_T> so newest packages are with 3.5 then I presume
<JRe> http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=32984
<Burgwork> do any programs in Kubuntu default to the arts backend?
<\sh> Burgwork: not that I know of..normally default is gstreamer
<Burgwork> \sh, do is akode-mpeg a sane thing to tell people to install, or should they just install gstreamer-mad?
<apokryphos> akode-mpeg too
<Burgwork> apokryphos, they need both?
<apokryphos> I think the hover-over for playback affect uses arts
<Burgwork> ah
<apokryphos> or effect, even
<apokryphos> Riddell's faq on kubuntu.org says both, as well
<Burgwork> someone was playing with RestrictedFormats, so I figured I would come and ask
<apokryphos> Burgwork: me =)
<Burgwork> apokryphos, I fixed your note so it made more sense in English
<apokryphos> sure, either way
<Burgwork> thanks for adding the information
<Tonio_> hi all
<Tonio_> \sh: hi, sorry for disturbing you...
<Tonio_> \sh: I found a little problem using kdenetworkconf
<Tonio_> bluez config doesn't match the kdenetworkconf requirements
<Tonio_> should I send the diff file directly to Riddell-awa , or creating a bug report on launchpad ?
<Tonio_> that's not really a bug, but a parameter that should be set within kubuntu-default-settings
<\sh> Tonio_: kdenetworkconf is in main? file a bugzilla bug with the fix
<Tonio_> \sh: okay ;)
<Tonio_> \sh: yes, it's in main
<JRe> Tonio_: motiv du package ?
<JRe> oups wrong window
<Burgwork> \sh, thanks for the wine work
#kubuntu-devel 2006-12-25
<lotusleaf> Kubuntu > Jesus
<Riddell> hmm, deliberately provocative that, I wouldn't say an operating system is greater than a human being
<nixternal> heh
<NeoChaosX> well, there isn't a water-to-wine conversion package in the repos
<nixternal> Merry Christmahanukwanzaaka!
<Hobbsee> hey nixternal
<nixternal> hiya Hobbsee!
<nixternal> how was your holidays?
<nixternal> or is
<Hobbsee> nixternal: is.  good :)
<Hobbsee> nixternal: currently i'm wondering about if canonical can run spamassassin or something on @ubuntu.com and @kubuntu.org email addresses - they appear to be getting spammed a lot!
<nixternal> so i have noticed
<nixternal> i had a killer spamassassin setup using the perl scripts on my other box and had it trained with so many different filters, and it wasn't all that slow either
<nixternal> Tested on Edgy Elf 6.10
<nixternal> haha
<nixternal> we changed the codename and never told me i guess
<Hobbsee> hehe
<nixternal> i did my upstream work for the day. wrote 2 guides for kde and am now apart of the KOffice2 stuff which is nuts right now
<nixternal> im trying to play catch-up but i seem to be getting nowhere
* Jucato greets Hobbsee and nixternal a merry christmas before heading off for a nap
<nixternal> hiya Jucato! Merry Christmas to you as well
<Jucato> :)
<Jucato> well, then, I'm off to bed. I haven't had a decent sleep in days :)
<Jucato> good night :)
<nixternal> g'nite bud
<froud> hi, where does kmail store the messages
<Hobbsee> ~/.kde/share/apps/kmail is a likely place
<Hobbsee> + /mail
<froud> Hobbsee: I have restored from a backup where the messages where stored in ~/Mail. I see the message subjects, but when I select a message the content is blank. New messages arriving are fine. Somehow the index of old messages is not linking to the message file itself
<froud> Hobbsee: when I open the message from Konqueror, the message content is there
<Hobbsee> you'd have to ask in #kmail or something
* Hobbsee doesnt deal in kmail more than she has to
<froud> thx
<froud> nobody in kmail
* froud goes back to google
<Hobbsee> ah
<Hobbsee> or #kde
<nixternal> i have seen that before as well, and I can't remember if I fixed it or deleted it
<froud> Hobbsee: nixternal: seems like you must import the old messages, it's not enough just to extract the backup archive
* Hobbsee always knew that kmail was dodgy
<Hobbsee> long live imap!
<Hobbsee> :P
<froud> but this imports all to Kmail-import in Mail folder
<froud> Which means all rules/filters you setup will not work unitil you copy the stuff in the import back to the Mail/
<nixternal> froud: you would think extracting would be fine, because i usally archive my mail folder before and install and then just extract
<froud> Correct. Also the config stuff in .kde if you forget to backup that then your mail backup is useless
<nixternal> ya
<nixternal> i just did it last week when i bought this laptop
<nixternal> i migrated from my desktop to this machine w/o any issues
<froud> Santa came early then?
<nixternal> well Santa didn't put the money in my wallet :)
<Hobbsee> hehe
<nixternal> actually, maybe he did
<froud> :-)
<Hobbsee> please tell me you didnt just dump it on your credit card :P
<nixternal> i goto school using my GI Bill and Illinois Veterans Grant from the military. So school is free, and I get paid for being a full-time student
<froud> I finally moved my desktop (workhorse) from SuSE to Kubuntu (no more SuSE after 6 years)
<nixternal> Hobbsee: i only pay cash
<Hobbsee> smart...
<Hobbsee> where are the kickoff packages, btw?  did tonio ever fix them?
<nixternal> i have 1 credit card for emergency purposes. i have had this same card for almost 15 years now, but i use my check/debit card for most of my transactions
<froud> Let's see, since yesterday I installed and configured my router/firewall with Ubuntu Server, Installed a File Server and configured Samba on Ubuntu, and redid my desktop with Kubuntu. Now it's time Santa did some work :-)
<Hobbsee> nice :)
<froud> Now I sit and watch a 2.3 GB mailbox import to Kmail
<froud> I still can't get Kubuntu to join the Samba Domain
<froud> But WinK2 client do just fine
<froud> samba on ubuntu is a bitch
<nixternal> froud: what issues are you having?
<Hobbsee> it is :(
<nixternal> i have no problems with my samba config
<nixternal> you added your network name to /etc/samba/smb.conf i assume
<froud> nixternal: Yah, as I said, Wink2 host can join domain and connect to Samba Domain no problem. Cant do that on Kubuntu
<nixternal> hmm
<froud> nixternal: smbclient with command net rpc join -D ENBAYA -U administrator
<froud> returns
<froud> Unable to find a suitable server
<nixternal> hmm, now that is an odd one
<nixternal> see, i don't have a domain, hence why samba works great :)
<froud> Strange cause as I said, win2k just works ;_0
<froud> You setup stand-alone
<nixternal> ya, to share between the desktops w/o doing anything crazy
<nixternal> between my kubuntu boxes i just use scp for transferring stuff
<froud> I am a bit of a kio slave
* Hobbsee remembers large headaches trying to copy files over kubuntu boxen
<froud> hehe, 22169 message in the last year
<fdoving> fish:/ :)
<mhb> enjoy the holidays folks, I'm going to be away for a couple of days enjoying them myself :o)
<Hobbsee> bye mhb!
<Jucato> Hobbsee: Merry Christmas! (although it's already about to end for us :P )
<Hobbsee> Jucato: indeed!  you too :)
<Hobbsee> 2 hours 45 mins
<Jucato> LD
<Jucato> :D
* ..[topic/#kubuntu-devel:Riddell] : Welcome to #kubuntu-devel | Merryness! | Merge ! http://merges.ubuntu.com/main.html http://merges.ubuntu.com/universe.html | https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty/+specs | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kubuntu/Meetings
<Lure> hi all
<Hobbsee> hey Lure!
<Lure> any core-dev around for xmas upload: http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=3873
<Lure> ;-)
<Hobbsee> hey Riddell!  Merry christmas!
<Riddell> et toi Hobbsee
<Lure> hi Hobbsee - merry xmas
<Hobbsee> Lure: please tell me that you're part of the extra's team, will shove your changes into debian, then will sync.
<Lure> allee: merry xmas - and thanks for digikam packages
* Hobbsee wonders why tonio_ didnt
<Lure> Hobbsee: it is from allee and he asked to get them uploaded two days ago, but only digikam was uploaded...
<allee> Lure: same to you!  And all other how happen to celebrate xmas
<Hobbsee> ah
<allee> hi Hobbsee
<allee> was tonio here the last days?  digikam upload was done by Riddell.  but d-imageplugins is in universe.  So any motu can upload
<Riddell> hmm, I did upload d-imageplugins
<Riddell> but it hasn't appeared in feisty changes
<Riddell> Successfully uploaded digikamimageplugins_0.9.0.orig.tar.gz to upload.ubuntu.com.
<Lure> Riddell: this is what happens if you upload on your b-day ;-)
<allee> Riddell: oh, you had b-d 23rd?  So a bit delayed 'All the best' from me!
* allee added dapper and edgy backports of digikam* pkgs to his repo.  So I hope lot more people found a unexpectecd gift on 24th.
<Lure> allee: you should announce it somewhere (digikam site)
<Riddell> what a mystery, that upload has completely disappeared
<Lure> Riddell: try again ;-)
<tuxplorer>   http://pastebin.com/844598 I'm unable to login to KDE4 that I installed recently.. I'm on ubuntu edgy. The above link is my .xsession-errors
<allee> Lure: right. yesterday it was to late.  Familie would have killed me when I tried to return to the computer ;)
<Hobbsee> Riddell: you'd forgotten to regularly sacrifice to the soyuz gods?  shame!
<Riddell> tuxplorer: looks like a gnome session that
* Riddell uploads digikamimageplugins again
<tuxplorer> Riddell: Ah! ya. I was wondering why it tried to load gnome-panel in KDE ;)
<Lure> allee: I can imagine - just got my 30 computer minutes today ;-)
<tuxplorer> what happened is that it logged out immediately saying that some error occurred and the session didn't last even 10 secs.. and asked me to look into .xsession-errors
<allee> Riddell: thx
* allee SIGLUNCH
<fdoving> joth: then i can't help you.. i'm afraid. I don't have an ipod. the one i had is probably still swimming in the sea somewhere.
<Hobbsee> hey fdoving
<Hobbsee> ouch @ the ipod
<fdoving> hi hobbsee.
<fdoving> oh.. this is -devel.. that message shoud be in #kubuntu..
<fdoving> ouch @ the ipod, yeah. long time ago though..
<Hobbsee> hehe
<fdoving> so, you've finished celebrating christmas already?
<Hobbsee> yeah
<Hobbsee> and we wont eat you for posting such things in -devel
* Hobbsee is bad at that
<highvoltage> heh
<Hobbsee> hey highvoltage
<highvoltage> hey Hobbsee
<highvoltage> merry xmas to you
<Hobbsee> you too :)
<toma> Hobbsee: i'm not too sure about that
<Hobbsee> toma: not too sure about which?  me adding offtopic stuff to -devel?
<toma> Hobbsee: no, you not eating people
<Hobbsee> toma: i spear them with my Long Pointy Stick of DOOM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  - i dont tend to eat them
<Hobbsee> much
<Hobbsee> especially not today
<toma> oh, thats nice ;-)
<highvoltage> eating people is against CoC, btw ;)
<toma> highvoltage: is it? i did not read it in there....
<Hobbsee> highvoltage: hush!
<fdoving> luckily i haven't seen any rfc about eating people over tcp/ip.
<Hobbsee> highvoltage: defenestrating them may or may not be
<highvoltage> toma: well, perhaps we can let it slide, since CoC doesn't implicitely state that eating people is bad
<Hobbsee> hehe
<toma> if it leads to solving bug 1, well, we just have to do it
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 1 in Ubuntu "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,In progress]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<Hobbsee> what, eat all the windows users?
<highvoltage> yuck. they taste horrible.
<highvoltage> (or so I heard)
<Hobbsee> you've tried????
<toma> we probably don't know what is in there exactly
<highvoltage> they have all kinds of diseases and virusses
<toma> would solve most of the spam though
<fdoving> toma: i like the Forward to button :)
<toma> fdoving: yeah, me too ;-)
<toma> fdoving: should 'new' be the same?
<fdoving> toma: yes, that would be smart.
<toma> fdoving: are you going to do that?
<fdoving> toma: make it? I can try.
<toma> sure, look at the diff and do the same for new.
<toma> ok
<toma> gonna join some windows users now....
<toma> bye all
<fdoving> bye.
<Jucato> Hobbsee: will knetworkmanager in Feisty will handle PPPoE ADSL setup/configuration/monitoring?
<Hobbsee> Jucato: no idea.  iirc not so far
<Jucato> oh ok. thanks :)
* Jucato still looking for the either the all-in-one internet/network GUI app or a GUI pppeoconf frontend...
<nixternal> santa forgot my house!
<Jucato> :O
* fdoving forwards some toys from his house to nixternal.
* Hobbsee throws bits of glue at everyone in the room
<nixternal> yay
<nixternal> bits of glue?
<nixternal> haha
<nixternal> thanks fdoving!
<fdoving> you're welcome.. this house is so full of toys it would be a pleasure to give some of them away.
<Hobbsee> yes, off the back of this card
<fdoving> nice. my mailody hack almost works.
<Hobbsee> yay!
<nixternal> Hobbsee: hahahahah, my gift card had that too, and i stuck it to the dog
<Hobbsee> hehe
<nixternal> Hobbsee: does everything close up there for christmas?
<Hobbsee> yep :D
<Hobbsee> well, not hospitals, etc - like the crucial stuff
<Hobbsee> not petrol stations either - but htey're being run by muslims, as they dont celebrate christmas
<Hobbsee> poor people
<nixternal> you know what, with the US being such a melting pot nowadays, there are actually places open today
<Hobbsee> hey Zerlinna
<nixternal> and on thanksgiving night a lot of stores opened here
<nixternal> it just isn't the same anymore
<Zerlinna> hi Hobbsee :)
<jjesse> merry christmas to anyone on :)
<Jucato> merry christmas jjesse!
<jjesse> thanks Jucato
<jjesse> wife is cooking in kitchen so i thought i would check my mail and stuff :)
<Jucato> heh :)
<nixternal> merry christmas jjesse!
<jjesse> hiya nixternal
<jjesse> how are things in chi-town?
<nixternal> cold :)
<jjesse> yeah?  snow?
<nixternal> nah, we didn't get lucky
<jjesse> we just had some frost in GR this morning
<nixternal> same here
<Lure> Riddell: still no digikamimageplugins... :-(
<Riddell> it's a mystery
<Riddell> probably need to wait until the new year to find out what's happening to it
<soulrider> hi everyone :)
<soulrider> i need someone to submit the package i amde of the latets evrsion of filelight sonce the one in the repos is outdated
<Riddell> oh and this being a holiday you may need to stay around and keep poking :)
#kubuntu-devel 2006-12-26
<sredna> Merry christmas
<Riddell> Merry Boxing Day sredna
<sredna> Riddell: How usable is feisty?
<sredna> I'm becoming unhappy with the lack of software updates in the debian system :(
<abattoir> hi Riddell :)
<Hobbsee> hey sredna, Riddell, and abattoir
<abattoir> hello Hobbsee :)
<Riddell> sredna: working well for me
<Hobbsee> sredna: assuming it boots, it's fine
<sredna> Hello
<sredna> Well so I can do a distupgrade, and fix the problems that creates, and be a bit happier for some weeks...
<Hobbsee> sredna: should do.
<Riddell> /should/ being the important word
<Riddell> development ubuntu versions are much more unstable than debian unstable ever is
<Hobbsee> yes
<Hobbsee> Riddell: when are you on holidays till?
<sredna> But the basic problem remains. Once one have installed the system, nothing in it will never be updated except one does a distupgrade which is potentially stupid
<Lure> sredna: you have -updates and -backports for edgy
<Lure> sredna: but running feisty is more fun ;-)
<sredna> Lure: Where? How do I get those?
<Lure> sredna: I have dual boot with shared /home - that way I can get back to stable if feisty does not work
<Lure> sredna: check /etc/apt/sources.list and uncomment updates and backports lines
<Hobbsee> Lure: updates doesnt get updated terribly often - particularly with teh whole SRU thing
<sredna> Oh, thenk you, let me check that :)
<Hobbsee> sredna: feisty's probably better
<Lure> Hobbsee: true that, but -backports are quite active if jdong is around ;-)
<Hobbsee> Lure: as long as they're not on crack.  *cough* prevu *cough* whatever the flash thing was *cough*
<sredna> Hobbsee: That is good, but there will be times when distupgrade is not 'probably better'.
<Hobbsee> sredna: yes, of course.  you want to wait until the majority of the syncing is done
<sredna> Threre are some mechanisms in the debian universe that makes it hard to use. Another odd thing is that I often need to add a new repository and remove an old one to get an upgrade, koffice is an example.
<Hobbsee> true
<serzholino> BTW, why new KDE related packages like amarok, koffice don't go to -backports?
<Hobbsee> serzholino: they tend to get put on kubuntu.org as a separate repo.
<serzholino> Why? Aren't they backports?
<serzholino> at least package version has ~edgy in the end
<Riddell> it's nice to have the packages on the same day or close to the release
<Riddell> and backports doesn't work if e.g. the development version is frozen
<Hobbsee> and Riddell has control over them
<Hobbsee> mind you, imbrandon is part of the backports team
<serzholino> for development version in main, for current stable in backports
<serzholino> and yes, it's nice to have the packages on the same day or close to the release :) thanks for that
<Riddell> mhb: where is your oxygen stuff?
<serzholino> Will beryl be adopted for kubuntu also?
<Riddell> no
* Hobbsee cheers!
<Hobbsee> beryl sucks a lot on kubuntu, anyway
* Hobbsee saw it recently
<serzholino> i'm running it right now
<Hobbsee> so you've seen the adept-updater bug
<serzholino> yes :)
<serzholino> and aquamarine crashes constantly
<Hobbsee> urgh
* Hobbsee didnt find that
<apokryphos> I know it hasn't been decided yet, but I doubt it will be beryl that's included
<serzholino> ok, who are another candidates?
<Hobbsee> compiz
<apokryphos> more unstable, no distributions package it, and still not even in feisty yet, right? Compiz has been there for some time.
<Hobbsee> apokryphos: yes, but that's ubuntu - not necessarily kubuntu
<Hobbsee> apokryphos: i think it failed to build.  imbrandon has packages
<Riddell> kwin
<apokryphos> definitely not compiz? Hm, how come?
<serzholino> Riddell: with kompmgr?
<apokryphos> no good qt/kde tools for compiz still
<Hobbsee> true that
<Hobbsee> apokryphos: which did your qns refer to?
<apokryphos> no good gtk/gnome tools for compiz still, too, anyhow :P. I guess Novell's CC module suffices for the average user though
<apokryphos> Hobbsee: to Riddell's, but an open question
<Hobbsee> apokryphos: ah right
* Hobbsee found that the transparency, etc stuff built into kde is nice, but tends to crash
<apokryphos> yeah, it's really not stable enough. Compiz is a lot more stable than it, in fact.
* Hobbsee wonders about trying compiz
<apokryphos> compiz can get unstable, but if you get a stable version then it's really stable, but just lacks the extra features of beryl
<apokryphos> even though, in fact, practically all beryl plugins have been ported over to compiz, but they're not included by default (yet?)
<Hobbsee> does it have the cube?
<apokryphos> of course =). That was compiz's first feature, and prized. Remember, beryl forked compiz :P
<apokryphos> *first prized. Probably along with translucency, I guess.
* Hobbsee also wants the water/fire option, whatever it is...
<Hobbsee> maybe it's snow
<apokryphos> that's part of animation, not in compiz
<Hobbsee> i'm told my card cant do it.  well, old intel 825/855gm couldnt.
<apokryphos> there's  a snow plugin now too, but that's nto even included in beryl just yet, I believe. Soon though.
<Hobbsee> ah
<apokryphos> ok, off out to work. See you 8)
<Riddell> hi pinheiro
<pinheiro> hi Riddell
<pinheiro> how was xmas
<Riddell> I have a whole new wardrobe
<pinheiro> :P
<Hobbsee> nice!
<Hobbsee> Riddell: good lot of presents, then?
<pinheiro> clowths are not presents
<pinheiro> :)
<Hobbsee> pinheiro: sure they are!
<Riddell> pinheiro: what did you get?
<pinheiro> clowths
<pinheiro> :P
<pinheiro> clothes
<Riddell> socks?
<pinheiro> some
<pinheiro> and a shine in the dark pijama
<pinheiro> :P
<pinheiro> its funny
<Riddell> "I bet you havn't seen one of these before"
<pinheiro> hehhehe
<pinheiro> one more email to the kde-artists list
<Hobbsee_> this compiz is buggy.....
<pinheiro> atack from the tango
<pinheiro> its from novel it has to be :P
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> my konversation window has just vanished, kicker has gone weird, when i killed and restarted it, it's blank.  it doesnt appear to respect workspaces with alt+tab, and i cant make the cube work.
<Hobbsee> and if i dont have kicker running, then it regards each icon in the kicker as a separate process that i can alt-tab to!
<pinheiro> hehhehehehe
<Hobbsee> the alt tab is nice though - that's the only good bit i've seen so far
<Hobbsee> and the translucency effects for the inactive windows.
<Hobbsee> and for some reason, i have 16 desktops now, after killing compiz, and my keyboard doesnt appear to work in kde anymore!
<Hobbsee> let's put this as the default!
<Hobbsee> and it doesnt have the top of each application back either.
* Hobbsee restarts X
<Hobbsee> a small quirk of the kde translucency - kicker is always translucent
<Hobbsee> looks kinda nice, really :)
<bddebian> Heya
<lotusleaf>  Kubuntu
* nixternal thinks we can use an 'English Breakfast Network'
<Lure> nixternal: ot should we call it Scottish Breakfast Network?
<Lure> ;-)
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> it is a pretty neat tool that kde came up with that goes through and sanitizes all sorts of code
<nixternal> jingle bells, jingle bells, jingle all the way...oh what fun it is to hack, on my kubuntu laptop today!
<fdoving> hacking anything fun?
<fdoving> kwlan works, but It doesn't look good.
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> im flat out bored
<fdoving> do you use imap for mail?
<fdoving> if you do, i can suggest giving mailody a try. it's nice. :)
<fdoving> if not, well.. learn how to use unison.
<bddebian> nixternal: So get bug fixin ;-)
#kubuntu-devel 2006-12-27
<imbrandon> fdoving, any packages for melody yet?
<imbrandon> brb
<praetor> hi, on the kubuntu wiki it says you are looking for programmers to write utilities, but gives no specifics. I'm interested in helping out if anyone can point me in the right direction
<Hobbsee> hey praetor
* Hobbsee pokes Riddell, but notes it's almost 3 in the morning there
<praetor> hehe its 1.15pm over here ;)
<Hobbsee> you're in adelaide then.
<praetor> yup. yourself?
<Hobbsee> sydney
<praetor> nod. i'm moving to Perth for work on the 9th though, so not in Adelaide much longer
<Hobbsee> what sort of stuff do you code?
<Hobbsee> i'm not sure which is worse, out of them :P
<praetor> i just graduated with honours in pure math & comp sci, so I mostly do C/C++ or Java stuff
<Hobbsee> nice :)
<Hobbsee> fortunately, kde's mostly in C__
<Hobbsee> * C++
<praetor> yea, i taught myself gtk+ and qt over the holidays and I liked qt much more, so here I am
<Hobbsee> nice!  :)
<Hobbsee> well, there's upstream kde stuff, porting ubiquity to KDE4 iirc, some work going on in system settings, a GUI for grub config...
* Hobbsee checks the specs for more
<Hobbsee> oh, a qt update manager would *rock*
<praetor> qt update manager? as in adept?
<Hobbsee> you know the gnome one?
<Hobbsee> not synaptic - the dist-upgrader part
<Hobbsee> https://launchpad.net/people/jr/+specs
<Hobbsee> praetor: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUpdateManager is the spec for the dist-upgrader
* Hobbsee doesnt think anyone's working on that at the moment
<Hobbsee> praetor: pick a spec off that list - something that looks interesting, check if someone's working on it, go for it.  or fix bugs
<Hobbsee> or all of the above :P
<praetor> i am browsing through now, cheers
<Hobbsee> :)
* Hobbsee wonders about taking a snapshot of kdepim 3.5.6 early.
<Hobbsee> kde bug 96020
<Ubugtu> KDE bug 96020 in general "HTML Allows Spoofing of Emails Content" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=96020
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: poke
<imbrandon> ouch
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: password to the ssh, and what would be your opinion of running a bzr repo for the big kde packages, so we can fix little bugs without finding an upload each time
<Hobbsee> s/upload/uploader/
<imbrandon> sounds good to me , i'll set one up here in a few minutes
<imbrandon> unless you mean on LP or something
<Hobbsee> well, i was, but wherever works, as long as there are instructions on how to use it
<imbrandon> and the ssh passwd's i still need to setup hehe give me a few minutes
<Hobbsee> awww, i'd like to use your machine to start patching things, instead of steve's, so you cna just upload it from there
<imbrandon> lp would be cool, then we could use the superserver
<Hobbsee> indeed
<imbrandon> like with the kubuntu-default-settings
<imbrandon> really we could use the same repo , just make another branch
* Hobbsee nods
<imbrandon> might make sure its cool with Riddell  but sounds great to me
<Hobbsee> i mean, i'm not going to fix *everything* - but i'd prefer to be able to fix little bugs, adn commit little patches.  to find an uploader for just one patch kinda sucks, and discourages people from trying
<imbrandon> right right
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: will do, when he wakes up again.  it's deletable, istn it?
<imbrandon> no
<imbrandon> branches on lp cant be deleted
<imbrandon> they can be reverted but not deleted
<Hobbsee> ah
<imbrandon> but yea that makes sense , plus it gives something you can point to when going for main ( you == anyone that commits )
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> what makes you think i'll go for main again?
<imbrandon> why wouldent you ? hehe i dident say tomarrow, but i figured you eventualy would :)
<Hobbsee> dunno.  do i need to?
<imbrandon> dunno i've been out of the loop the last weeks as far as interaction
<imbrandon> heh thats your call, i think you could do it yes, as far as "needing to" thats all you
<imbrandon> :)
<imbrandon> specialy if you start with the kdepim heheh
<imbrandon> there is tons to fix there
<Hobbsee> yeah, exactly
* Hobbsee doesnt really want to fight them again over it
<imbrandon> hehe
* Hobbsee pokes imbrandon again
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: any idea why kdepim wouldnt have Depends: shlib deps?
<imbrandon> hrm , no
<imbrandon> unless it was picking something up wrong
<imbrandon> but i dont rember anything about it
<Hobbsee> right
<Hobbsee> looks like we need a MIR too
<imbrandon> for?
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: pinentry-qt
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: http://kmail.kde.org/kmail-pgpmime-howto.html
<imbrandon> ahh
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: i'll add the other stuff first thoguh :P
<Hobbsee> maybe this will be a bigger update
<imbrandon> :)
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: argh...kdepim is so buggy!
* nixternal loves his kdepim
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: file https://bugs.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/kdepim/+bug/60153 upstream please
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 60153 in kdepim "kmail crash when selecting messages " [Medium,Confirmed] 
<Hobbsee> or nixternal
<Hobbsee> make sure it's marked as IMAP only
<Hobbsee> praetor: i'll give you a virtual cookie if you fix https://bugs.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/kdepim/+bug/75652 :P
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 75652 in kdepim "Kontact starts component not selected" [Medium,Confirmed] 
<nixternal> http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=126715
<Ubugtu> KDE bug 126715 in general "Crash after fresh startup and selecting mail" [Crash,Reopened] 
<nixternal> is that the same?
<Hobbsee> nixternal: is which the same?
* Hobbsee looks
<nixternal> upstream for imap issue
<nixternal> same traces, different addresses
<Hobbsee> oh yeah, right
<Hobbsee> the traces are the same?  quite possibly
<nixternal> very close
<nixternal> one line off in .cpp locals
<Hobbsee> could well be
<nixternal> i will respond with imbrandon's trace and then link to it
<Hobbsee> on b.k.o?  cool, thanks :)
* Hobbsee pokes imbrandon 
<nixternal> no prob
* imbrandon looksup
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: can you upload http://buntudot.org/people/~hobbsee/kdepim.debdiff please?
<Hobbsee> oh wait, forgot to build it
<imbrandon> i'll test build
<imbrandon> no biggie
<Hobbsee> okay
<Hobbsee> it should be OK - it's mostly dependancy fixes, etc
<imbrandon> kk
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: nixternal oh, http://podcasts.fox.com.au/audio/20061116_ha_ind_tsunami.mp3 if anyone wants a laugh at some point
<imbrandon> http://www.techeblog.com/index.php/tech-gadget/official-renderings-of-ipod-inspired-building
<Hobbsee> nice!
<Hobbsee> (podcast link above was off the radio)
<nixternal> im listening to it
<nixternal> hahaha
<nixternal> he said i fell in the bathtub and made a wave that high
<nixternal> errr
<nixternal> s/i/he/
<Hobbsee> it gets better :)
<nixternal> lol, 40cm high wave
<nixternal> gahahaha
* Hobbsee notes that we were driving at the time.  drivivng while laughing like crazy is not a good combination :P
<nixternal> hehe, that was good
<nixternal> i love the bbc parody
<Hobbsee> yeah :D
<Hobbsee> "with every school, hospital and shops under 40cm completely destroyed..."
<nixternal> [+  nalioth]  i kept hearing voices coming from my case
<nixternal> LOL!
<Hobbsee> haha, yeah
<fdoving> imbrandon: there are packages at sourceforge.net, i belive the goal is to first have it included in debian, then sync it to ubuntu. http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=180472&package_id=208874
<fdoving> imbrandon: the debian dir is kept in svn at svn.debian.org -> http://svn.debian.org/wsvn/pkg-kde/kde-extras/mailody/?rev=0&sc=0
<Riddell> mhb: about?
<mhb> Riddell: sorry
<mhb> Riddell: I've been away for a few days ... visiting relatives
<mhb> Riddell: send you the link in a minute
<Enola_Gay> hi all
<Hobbsee> heya Enola_Gay
<Enola_Gay> Could please someone fix kget. It nearly crashes everytime I pause a file. And very often if I delay a file. I am using edgy.
<Enola_Gay> hi Hobbsee
<Enola_Gay> Can anynone confirm this at least?
<Enola_Gay> I haven't found a bug report so it is very weird since it crashes so often.
<Hobbsee> do you get a backtrace?
<Enola_Gay> Hobbsee: Doesn't I need a debug version for backtraces?
<Jucato> gdb
<Enola_Gay> no debug symbols found
<Hobbsee> gdb tends to be enough.  kcrashhandler will usually give you a backtrace.  debug versions help, of course
<Enola_Gay> is the message
<Enola_Gay> gdb is installed
<Hobbsee> then keep going down
<Enola_Gay> This backtrace appears to be of no use.
<Enola_Gay> This is probably because your packages are built in a way which prevents creation of proper backtraces, or the stack frame was seriously corrupted in the crash.
<Jucato> can you give any exact steps/procedures to reproduce this? or simply pausing a download crashes kget?
<Hobbsee> Enola_Gay: install kdenetwork-dbg then rerun it
<toma> several crashes are reported upstream for kget
<Jucato> hm... weird... kget hasn't crashed on me yet... kget 0.8.5...
<Enola_Gay> Jucato: Please start some downloads and pause them if they are running
<Jucato> ok let me look for some
<Enola_Gay> Hobbsee: thanks, I am going to try it
<Enola_Gay> Jucato: I am using Edgy.
<Enola_Gay> brb
<Jucato> ditto
<Jucato> kget 0.8.5 on KDE 3.5.5 on Edgy
<Jucato> hm.. no crash here...
* Hobbsee wonders when Riddell will show up
<Jucato> he was here about 2 hours ago, I think
<Hobbsee> ah
<Hobbsee> that'd be right.  him around, while i'm at work
<Jucato> oh
<pinheiro> hi people
<pinheiro> making a newyers wallpaper
<pinheiro> need some feedback
<Hobbsee> hey pinheiro!
<pinheiro> hi Hobbsee
<Jucato> hi pinheiro :)
<pinheiro> http://img407.imageshack.us/my.php?image=rect2008yk4.png
<Hobbsee> :)
<Jucato> ooh nice
<pinheiro> all that can be made with just one gradient :P
<pinheiro> well 2
<Enola_Gay> Hobbsee: still same problem even with kdenetwork-dbg or is a restart of kde needed?
<Hobbsee> Enola_Gay: i dont think so.  type gdb, then run kget
<Enola_Gay> Hobbsee: it runs, gives me the error "malformed url" and then gdb tells me that kget has exit normally but it still runs
<Hobbsee> Enola_Gay: weird.
<Enola_Gay> :)
<Enola_Gay> Jucato: You have around three downloads in your queue and pause each of them and then it doesn't crash?
<Enola_Gay> *had
<Jucato> let me try
<Enola_Gay> Jucato: many thanks :)
<Enola_Gay> The problem is that kget doesn't save the list directly after change. I have set the saving time to 1 instead of 10 minutes but you an add much downloads in one minute :)
<Enola_Gay> ANd if it crashed I have to readd them again. I am useing an online video recorder which allows only alllows two or three downloads a time so I have to add them, pause them, add them and so on so it is very hard if it crashes after pausing files.
<Jucato> hm.. again... no crashes here... could be something in your config file?
<Enola_Gay> Jucato: kget config files?
<Jucato> might have changed something in the settings that's causing this behavior?
<Enola_Gay> Ok, I reset them one minute. I have purged kget but it didn't help but I am not sure if I have removed the kget .kde-files.
<Enola_Gay> rm -r .kde/share/apps/kget/ && rm .kde/share/config/kgetrc
<Enola_Gay> hm, kget doesn't resume part files.
<Enola_Gay> Jucato: Shame on me, it doesn't have crashed so far. Thanks but I call back if shows the same behaviour :)
<Jucato> well then, in that case I hope you don't call back. if that would mean it's not crashing anymore :)
<Enola_Gay> :)
<Enola_Gay> Jucato: A call for you :)
<Enola_Gay> But I got a little dump.
<Enola_Gay> Jucato: http://pastebin.ca/293376
<Hobbsee> #
<Hobbsee> #36 0x08062b40 in main (argc=3, argv=)
<Hobbsee> #
<Hobbsee>     at /build/buildd/kdenetwork-3.5.5/./kget/main.cpp:222
<Hobbsee> ouch, bad paste
<Hobbsee> looks nasty, if it's crashing in main
<Enola_Gay> I have tried to comile feisty src build with apt-src but the dependencies doesn't fit.
<Enola_Gay> *compile
<Hobbsee> yeah, they wouldnt
<Hobbsee> gah, b.k.o searching seems to suck.
* Hobbsee beds
<Hobbsee> Enola_Gay: file it - help, report bug.  the guys who know the code will find it much easier to deal with
<bddebian> Heya
<pinheiro> moin
<froud> I am looking for xmllint normally part of libxml2 library, but cant find it on dapper. Any ideas where I can find it?
<froud> found it in libxml2-utils
<nixternal> froud: kate plugins?
<nixternal> or are you doing some documentation?
<froud> nixternal: documentation, but it's OK cause I found it in libxml2-uutils
<nixternal> kde or ubuntu docs?
<froud> upstream
<froud> kde
<nixternal> ahhh...there are so many great tools we use when doing kde docs
<nixternal> the nice thing with doing kde docs in kate, is that xmllint validation recognizes the global kde entities
<nixternal> using the kate-plugins of course
<nixternal> and to check your work for kde you also have the EBN
<froud> I edit in Oxygen XML Editor
<nixternal> hmm. never tried that one
<froud> I can always validate there
<froud> but at the comand line
<froud> used to be that install of libxml2 was enough to also install xmllint
<froud> changes :-)
<nixternal> ahh, i just do sudo apt-get build-dep ubuntu-docs and i get it that way
<froud> now if I can just get this darn kde 4 environment installed
<nixternal> hehe, i had fun with it the other day..i will wait a few more weeks before going at it again
<froud> geeze so many things to change just to isolate it
<viper550> is kwwii missing in action?
<pinheiro> no
<nixternal> heh
<kwwii> evening
<raphink> hi kwwii
<kwwii> howdy raphink
<raphink> good
<raphink> you?
<kwwii> doing pretty well, thanks
#kubuntu-devel 2006-12-28
* Hobbsee pokes Riddell 
<Hobbsee> Riddell: you around, or on holidays?
<Riddell> hi Hobbsee
<Riddell> both
<Hobbsee> yay, you are here :)
<Hobbsee> ah
<Hobbsee> so you'd probably prefer not to think about what i was going to ask you
<Hobbsee> Riddell: FYI:  [20:03]  <praetor> Hobbsee: i've almost finished the C++ part of the upgrader
<Riddell> yeah, just found a /msg from him
<Hobbsee> Riddell: i'm assuming that you hadnt started it
<Hobbsee> ah :)
<Riddell> no, I havn't
<Hobbsee> when are you officially back?
<Riddell> 3rd
<Hobbsee> Riddell: OK.  in case you were wondering, i want to know about the feasibility of putting the big kde packages into bzr somehow, so that we can commit little fixes to them, instead of fixing a whole lot every once in a while, then finding a sponsor.
<Riddell> Hobbsee: I'm not convinced that would be any less hassle
<Riddell> at least until no-more-source-packages happens
<Hobbsee> Riddell: hmmm, OK.
<Riddell> I already have a copy in debian's SVN
<Riddell> and it's a hassle to keep it up to date
<Hobbsee> Riddell: i guess with imbrandon here it's easier to get things uploaded, for those of us without upload privs
<Riddell> we do kubuntu-default-settings that way, and it's not uncommon for it to get out of sync
<Hobbsee> true
<fdoving> Riddell: if anything gets out of sync it's because those who work with the packages don't sync it with the main bzr repo. I think having bzr/svn repos of debian/ dirs atleast, is a very good idea.
<fdoving> i prefer getting the upstream source with debian/rules, for example, 'debian/rules get-orig-source', watchfiles and all.
<Riddell> fdoving: you can't do that with mainline KDE, the source packages are kept hidden for a week before release
<fdoving> well, you can modify the debian/rules to 'cp /tmp/hidden/ ../tarballs' or something.
<Riddell> what would be the point in that?
<fdoving> it would be very handly later, after the release when things need to change.
<fdoving> debian does this with some of their debian/ dirs, i think it seems logical.
<Riddell> .orig files don't change
<fdoving> exactly.
<fdoving> that's why we don't want them in the svn/bzr repo.
<fdoving> we want a rules target to fetch it from upstream, when needed.
<Riddell> or you can use apt-get source
<fdoving> I can, actually 'dpatch-get-origtargz' does that, if it provides the correct orig.tar.gz it is used, if not, it's fetched from upstream with the info in debian/watch
<Jucato> moin kwwii! :)
<kwwii> moin Jucato
<Jucato> Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year! :D
<kwwii> thanks :-)
<kwwii> the first one was successful, now for the second one :-)
<fdoving> Riddell: If I have a working debian/watch, I can simply do 'dch -v newversion; debian/rules get-orig-source; svn-buildpackage', svn-buildpackage unpacks the tarball, and does it all. You can also use bzr-builddeb if you have a bzr repo.
<fdoving> Riddell: that's when a new version of something is released. I don't have to browse to the projects webpage, find the link to the upstream tar.gz, download, rename, and all.
<fdoving> for kde it might not be that handy, because they keep it hidden..
<fdoving> but things do change in the packages after KDE release too.
* rideout is back.
<fdoving> I'll go make waffles. bye.
<bddebian> Heya
<fdoving> hi.
<bddebian> Hello fdoving
<fdoving> so, you've finished christmas too? :)
<bddebian> Yeah, two days ago :'-(  :)
<kwwii> mhb: ping?
<pinheiro> yea
<pinheiro> exactly
<pinheiro>  :)
<kwwii> mhb: can you point me to the webpage comparison you did for oxygen?
<kwwii> Riddell: ping?
<pinheiro> the page is down
<pinheiro> i just checked it
<pinheiro> aparently i had it bookmarked
<kwwii> ouch
<kwwii> Riddell: when you have time, I would like to discuss the naming stuff
<Riddell> kwwii: I'm free
<Riddell> pinheiro: it's moved to a new page
<kwwii> Riddell: can you send me the file you started? I want to start a spreadsheet with that info and other stuff
<kwwii> Riddell: I am starting wikipages for oxygen
<kwwii> and some info would be nice, so putting everything in a spreadsheet seems like a nice start
<Riddell> http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/icon-spec/standard-names
<Riddell> <standard-name> <kde3-name> <status>
<Riddell> NEW is new use for an icon
<Riddell> NONE is doesn't exist at all in kde 3
<Riddell> I was planning on starting to work it all out tomorrow
<kwwii> cool, I'll be around for any help :-)
<kwwii> Riddell: mainly, I want to start a wikipage with a bit of info first, I thought it might help to look at the content of that file to do so
<n8k99> kwwii: are you doing the kubuntu artwork for feisty?
<kwwii> n8k99: not sure yet, but I'll help in any case ;-)
<n8k99> kwwii: just wondering if you'd be heading up any efforts as I'd like to help contribute to the effort
<Riddell> as often happens we have no idea what's happening
<Riddell> but we can console ourselves that, as far as I know, Ubuntu has even less idea
<kwwii> n8k99: killer, we can use all the help we can get ;-)
<n8k99> Riddell: did you mean ubuntu or canonical?
<Riddell> n8k99: ubuntu, the 1 CD gnome distro
<n8k99> Riddell: is that related to Kubuntu the 1 CD KDE distro ;-)
<n8k99> has anyone ever tried making kopete a kpart for kontact?
<mhb> hi all
<kwwii> hi mhb
<mhb> sorry that I missed the ping
<Riddell> mhb: could you give access to your database thing to kwwii and pinheiro
<Riddell> n8k99: I doubt it.  when it's been suggested to danimo he's said it wouldn't be very useful
<n8k99> I see
<mhb> Riddell, kwwii : do you need something urgent from me?
<mhb> Riddell: I see, sure
<kwwii> mhb: was just working on the naming stuff, thought I'd talk to you about it too
<kwwii> nothing pressing
<mhb> Riddell, kwwii: I'll be away for the next few days ( visiting my girlfriend's family ) so if you need anything from me, please tell me
<kwwii> mhb: by the time you get back I will probably have something ;-)
<mhb> kwwii: sure
<kwwii> have a good time
<mhb> kwwii: thanks
<Riddell> mhb will come back grumbling about the in-laws :)
<kwwii> lol
<kwwii> the best way to avoid that, I have found is to invite everyone to your house...so they are all grumbling about you instead
<kwwii> btw. /me just created http://developernew.kde.org/Projects/Oxygen
<Riddell> do I want to read this tango thread on kde-artists?
<kwwii> Riddell: you do if you want a good laugh
<kwwii> I think they were trying to bait us just "little" bit
<Riddell> kwwii: anything decided about the kde 4 widet style?
<Riddell> widget
<kwwii> Riddell: well, we are working on it :-) we are putting everything in playground/artwork/Oxygen for now
<Riddell> anyone on feisty (plus w32codecs installed) around to test something?  what happens if you listen to a radio station from the bbc with it set to realplayer?  http://www.bbc.co.uk/radio/
<mhb> Riddell: well, when I selected "Open in standalone player" it offered Amarok and then crashed
<Riddell> naw, not standalone, embedded, what happens?
<mhb> Riddell: all I see is Settings link and Launch this in standalone player link and BBC logo
<mhb> Riddell: in the popup that appears when I click on the Listen to...
<Riddell> hmm
<Riddell> try settings and tell it reaplayer
<Riddell> realplayer
<Riddell> froud!
<mhb> Riddell: it works when I select WM
<mhb> Riddell: kmplayer launches
<Riddell> mhb: aye but that's not what I'm wanting to test :)
<froud> Riddell: hey there
<mhb> Riddell: I thought that. With realplayer I get a black screen where the menu should be.
<mhb> Riddell: I may have an outdated system for a few days.Should I upgrade it all first?
<Riddell> no
<mhb> Riddell: by the way, I thought about suggesting a different widget style for Kubuntu Feisty ... Polyester, that is
<mhb> Riddell: I wanted to know if you're totally against it; if not we could add it to the next meeting's agenda
<Riddell> I'm pretty well against it
<Riddell> but feel free to add it
<mhb> Riddell: thanks
<mhb> n8k99: by the way, if you want to discuss Kubuntu artwork, you can join #ubuntu-artwork and we can chat there ... I *love* discussing artwork :o)
<n8k99> mhb: gr8
<Tonio_> hi everyone
<mhb> hi Tonio_
<Tonio_> sorry or not beeing there at the moment, I'm taking a little break for christmas and new year's day
<mhb> enjoy
<Tonio_> refreshing my brain and getting new ideas for ubuntu while playing with vista and osx :)
<Tonio_> 8 days without a linux computer in use, strange feeling for me ^^
<jpatrick> someone tell me what the status on package updates is?
<Riddell> nothing is going to happen until next year
<jpatrick> lovely
<Riddell> what are you interested in?
<jpatrick> updating koverartist
<jpatrick> got a request by email and it fixes bug #62259
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 62259 in koverartist "Missing cd/dvd templates in /usr/share/apps/koverartist/cases" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62259
<kwwii> Riddell: mind if I post the info you have in that file on http://developernew.kde.org/index.php?title=Projects/Oxygen/namingSpec
<kwwii> ?
<Riddell> kwwii: not at all
<Riddell> although the mediawiki format for tables is weird as hell as I remember
<jpatrick> hi raphink
<jpetso> kwwii: any specific todo for the previously-mentioned naming spec?
<kwwii> n8k99: once I know what is up, I can answer that more defintely
<kwwii> erm
<kwwii> sorry
<jpetso> yea
<jpetso> ok, thx
<kwwii> jpetso: yeah, we have to make it :-)
<n8k99> kwwii: what is causing so much confusion? kde4?
<kwwii> we need to figure out what we need and how to extend it
<jpetso> kwwii: is it only for the icons in the Tango spec, or does it also include making up new names for existing icons?
<kwwii> as well as how to change everything in code with script
<kwwii> we will need new names as well
<jpetso> ok
<kwwii> as you can see on that page
<jpetso> kwwii: i meant, new like "we're out to extend the fd.o specification"
<jpetso> kwwii: but i see this is in scope
<kwwii> we will definitely need to extend it
<jpetso> kwwii: i'll start with checking the current entries in the wiki page
<kwwii> cool
<kwwii> we need all the help we can get :-)
<kwwii> ubuntu-artwork is soooo useless
<nixternal> heh
<nixternal> hiya Hobbsee!
<kwwii> hi Hobbsee!
<nixternal> hiya kwwii!
<kwwii> good morning or whatever
<kwwii> hi nixternal
<kwwii> :-)
<nixternal> we need some groovy graphics for documentation :)
<nixternal> header and footer
<Hobbsee> hey nixternal, kwwii!!!
<Hobbsee> yeah, it's 8am :)
<nixternal> you have until march :)
<kwwii> the best way to accomplish that is to make a detailed idea of what you need and to submit it to the art team
<kwwii> :p
<Hobbsee> hehe
<nixternal> we can do that im sure
* Hobbsee has a better way than that
<mhb> kwwii: heh
<Hobbsee> say "i want it to look like this", then just attack the people with my Long Pointy Stick of DOOM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  until it gets done!
<kwwii> Hobbsee: say "ping kwwi until he does it" and i'll fly to AU just to find you
<Hobbsee> kwwii: :P
<mhb> kwwii: useless, you say? :o)
<Hobbsee> kwwii: way cool.  could be fun to meet up.
<crimsun> you kubuntu people are scary.
<kwwii> hehe
<Hobbsee> awww, poor crimsun
<n8k99> crimsun: why are our eyes too close together or sumphin
<nixternal> haha
<crimsun> I think it's the -lack- of eyes and overabundance of pointy sticks.
<Hobbsee> nah.  i think the Long Pointy Stick of DOOM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  scares crimsun, and that's definetly in kubuntu ownership
<nixternal> crimsun: i wish you would stop living a lie and just come out with it already, you closet kubuntu ser
<nixternal> err s/ser/user
<Hobbsee> who's missing eyes here?
* Hobbsee counts...1...2...3...yup, got the required number
<crimsun> everyone, thanks to some pointy stick of doom?
<Hobbsee> i dont poke their eyes out....
<crimsun> nixternal: I already do use it kthx
<nixternal> hehe
<kwwii> if we would have known that you would show up with your damn pointy stick we would have hidden
* nixternal wants super loud sound on his laptop already :)
<n8k99> nixternal what do you wnat the header and footer to look like?
<Hobbsee> kwwii: haha.  kicked me out of the channel when i was still a lurker, yes?
<n8k99> s/wnat/want
* Hobbsee hugs kwwii instead of attacking with the stick
<kwwii> ;-)
<nixternal> n8k99: i have no clue, something new and exciting of course, but i will leave that up to Riddell
* Hobbsee hopes kwwii doesnt really mind her stick
<kwwii> Hobbsee: just depends where you stick it :p
<nixternal> haha
<Hobbsee> haha
<Hobbsee> where you dont want it to go, of course :P
<nixternal> oh shat, im out of this one
<Hobbsee> oh the possibilities raised by that statement...
<nixternal> kwwii did grow up on the north side :)
<kwwii> now I should say something dirty
<Hobbsee> the north side?
* n8k99 giggles uncontrollably
<Hobbsee> kwwii: you could.   it'll probably hurt though.
<kwwii> I am into some pretty funky stuff
<mhb> kwwii: so who and when will work on kubuntu-artwork-* specs?
<crimsun> nixternal: as opposed to super not-loud sound?
<kwwii> mhb: no idea yet
<kwwii> erm
<kwwii> rather, I have the specs done
<kwwii> but who will do the work is still up in the air
<nixternal> yes crimsun
<mhb> kwwii: you have?
<crimsun> nixternal: I have no idea what that means.
<kwwii> sure, for months
<mhb> kwwii: I mean more than https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Specs/kubuntu-artwork-desktop
<Hobbsee> kwwii: i think we'll leave your private life hidden :P
<mhb> kwwii: some specific guidelines, ideas
<kwwii> hehe
<n8k99> nixternal: did you recently get that machen?
<kwwii> being married will turn any man into a semi-freak
<mhb> kwwii: specifying what will remain/ what will change
<kwwii> :p
<kwwii> mhb: well, check the specs:-)
<mhb> kwwii: I'm checking the wiki pages
<kwwii> you could add one to use polyester
<mhb> kwwii: I have added that to the meeting agenda
<kwwii> launchpad would be a good place to start
<kwwii> which meeting?
<mhb> next Kubuntu meeting
<Hobbsee> kwwii: oh dear.  yes, these women people are terrible, i dont know how you stand us :P
<kwwii> why have I not recieved notice of a meeting?
<mhb> kwwii: because there is not yet a date for it?
<kwwii> hey now, I love my wife
<n8k99> meeting?
<kwwii> and you can too for 19.95
<kwwii> mhb: that would be a good reason
<mhb> I've bought that and I love my girlfriend twice as much! I can only recommend kwwii's product!
<kwwii> hehe
<Hobbsee> you cant run a meeting if i'm not there, again :P
<kwwii> no doubt
<kwwii> once a year we should make meeting where Hobbsee can come
<n8k99> Hobbsee:someone has to bring the pointy stick
<Hobbsee> kwwii: of course you do.  but us women are still crazy :P
<kwwii> but not much more than taht :p
<kwwii> lol
<Hobbsee> kwwii: i make it to most of them.  just the last one i missed, being suddenly out of the state.  (i had about 4 days warning before, and it was too late to change the meeting)
<Hobbsee> hahahhaa
<Hobbsee> n8k99: indeed.
<Hobbsee> who's up for writing the python code to port the upgrader over.
<Hobbsee> ?
* n8k99 hears tumbleweeds blowing by
<kwwii> wheweweweweeheheheheh
<Hobbsee> hmmm?
<kwwii> and/or the sound of one hand clapping
<kwwii> [22:14]  <Hobbsee> who's up for writing the python code to port the upgrader over.
<n8k99> look Hobbsee you could poke me with the stick but the amount of python I know will get ya squat
<mhb> Hobbsee: usually it's the one who asks the question :o)
<kwwii> lol
<mhb> kwwii: by the way, it might be a good thing for the Kubuntu artwork to move slowly towards KDE4's Oxygen
<kwwii> mhb: don't worry, we have secret plans for that
<mhb> kwwii: good, good .o)
<n8k99> secret plans! I love secrets!
<kwwii> mhb: the info on the kde wiki is up to date, but we are going to work on it soon
<Hobbsee> mhb: my python's not very good.
* Hobbsee hacks away at some python code in the background
<Hobbsee> n8k99: hehe, fair enough
<kwwii> once we have that done, we(kubuntu) are/is further than any other dist
<Hobbsee> :)
<kwwii> hehe
<kwwii> http://developernew.kde.org/Projects/Oxygen/namingSpec
<kwwii> feel free to work on it
<kwwii> really
<mhb> kwwii: KDE4's gonna use emblems? yay!
<kwwii> haha
<kwwii> no
<mhb> aww
<kwwii> that is the f.d.o naming spec
<kwwii> until now kde does not use all of it
<kwwii> although we extend it quite a bit
<mhb> no emblems for KDE4? :(
<mhb> I find them useful. But then, I find a lot of things useful.
<mhb> the Oxygen home folder icon looks kind of like a folder with an emblem
<kwwii> we will have something like emblems but it will be used differently
<kwwii> programatically
<kwwii> function bases
<kwwii> based
<kwwii> file-interaction based
<n8k99> are there additional functions in katapault beside being a launcher?
* n8k99 sorry about the tangent
<fdoving> it can add up numbers, i've heard :)
<n8k99> fdoving: how's that?
<n8k99> oh I see
<fdoving> there is a catalog for it.
<Hobbsee> n8k99: + music + bookmarks, et
<Hobbsee> c
<fdoving> there is also a spelling thing.
<mhb> I'd love Kontact integration for that :o)
<n8k99> it'd be great if it could append notes within knotes
<Hobbsee> ooh, yeah :)
<n8k99> if it did that- I might start using knotes!!
<fdoving> can't be hard to make.
<apokryphos> knotes? Bah. Basket :D
<Hobbsee> +1 apokryphos.  then again, basket can import knotes
<apokryphos> right. It's just nice+easy to throw things into, quick search for my long notes, and doesn't take up my desktop
<n8k99> right. then you could alt + space append knote > which would end up in basket
<jpetso> kwwii: it seems the "edit_add" and "edit_remove" icons have been renamed to just "add" and "remove" in current kdelibs, but after you adding it to Oxygen as "add" vignoni has renamed it to its former name
<jpetso> kwwii: which makes it inconsistent with current kdelibs and also the "remove" icon in Oxygen
<kwwii> jpetso: it might very well be so, although I have not looked at it
<kwwii> I wrote that a few hours ago
<kwwii> so he has not reall looked at it yet
<jpetso> kwwii: no, i mean Oxygen's actions/ SVN should be fixed
<Tonio_> re
<Tonio_> hi kwwiin, jpetso
<jpetso> hi Tonio_
<apokryphos> atm personally I'd get in kickoff and forget katapult :P
<apokryphos> it does sums too :D
<Tonio_> apokryphos: well I am just packaging it
<Tonio_> apokryphos: but it is a pure pain to build it
<apokryphos> hm, really? How come?
<Tonio_> apokryphos: got something forking?
<Tonio_> apokryphos: well I miss a header file and I am completly unable to find it
<apokryphos> forking?
<kwwii> jpetso: not sure I understand
<kwwii> Tonio_: hey man
<kwwii> Tonio_: merry christmas
<Tonio_> apokryphos: forking what ?
<kwwii> Tonio_: long time, no see
<kwwii> Tonio_: how are you?
<Tonio_> kwwii: yeah I took a break for the vacations :)
<apokryphos> Tonio_: "got something forking?" as in, what do you mean there?
<Tonio_> kwwii: very nice, with my parents in nantes
<kwwii> Tonio_: good for you, I hope it was nice
<Tonio_> apokryphos: oups sorry, "working" was the good one :)
<Tonio_> kwwii: it is yes, I'll stay there until 02/01
<jpetso> kwwii: oh. er. i think i made an error. forget it for now, sorry.
<apokryphos> tm_t had it built some time ago IIRC, but he doesn't seem to be around lately
<jpetso> kwwii: anyways, i wonder why there are no edit_add and edit_remove icons in kdelibs anymore
<jpetso> maybe they were never there and were living in another module
<jpetso> er, scrap that
<Tonio_> apokryphos: kickoff requires kmenubase.h, which I couldn't find anywhere....
<kwwii> jpetso: :-)
<kwwii> now you see
<jpetso> kwwii: seems i'm slightly puzzled at the moment because there is a plus icon, but not a related minus icon
<jpetso> kwwii: and the plus icon is named differently in kdelibs and in Oxygen
<kwwii> well, that list is the first of such...so do no expect too much
<kwwii> we still have a long way to go
<mhb> those battery/ac messages in Edgy/Feisty are provided by guidance-power-manager?
<mhb> can we make them translatable?
<jpetso> kwwii: i've reviewed the Action icons in the wiki, they should be ok now
<kwwii> jpetso: what did you change?
<jpetso> kwwii: just a few things, the history is maybe best for the diffs: http://developernew.kde.org/index.php?title=Projects/Oxygen/namingSpec&action=history
<kwwii> cool
<jpetso> kwwii: seems i don't have an account, maybe i should get one
<kwwii> might hellp
<kwwii> help
<kwwii> anyway
<kwwii> time for bed
<kwwii> see you soon I hope
<jpetso> kwwii: sure
#kubuntu-devel 2006-12-29
<jpetso> Riddell: do you still know where you got the "display" icon for "video-display" from?
<jpetso> Riddell: I can't find it on my system
<jpetso> Riddell: sorry, forget it, found it in svn trunk
<praetor> is anyone able to compile adept (either normal or svn) ?
<montoya> Hi, kdevelop is translated to italian in kubuntu?
<bddebian> Heya
<fdoving> hi bddebian.
<bddebian> Hello fdoving
<n8k99> hello all
<nixternal> \sh: my blog now points at blog.nixternal.com :)  if you are up to changing it on p.k.o
<\sh> nixternal: sure...moment
<\sh> nixternal: done
<nixternal> thank you sir :)
<nixternal> hiya raphink <><
<\sh> nixternal: hehe.....:)
<allee> Riddell: digikamimageplugins 0.9.0 is still not in feisty (http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=3873)  Did you try to upload it a second time?
<Riddell> allee: I did, but it didn't appear
<Riddell> allee: we need to wait for the new year to ask ftpmasters where it's gone
<allee> Riddell: k
<Riddell> in the mean time feel free to update filelight :)
<allee> Riddell: I'm fighting with kipi-plugins atm
<allee> Riddell: ah, update.  Why did you add and keep in libkipi:
<allee> --- libkipi-0.1.4/debian/libkipi0.install
<allee> +++ libkipi-0.1.4/debian/libkipi0.install
<allee> @@ -5,2 +5 @@
<allee> -debian/tmp/usr/share/locale/*/LC_MESSAGES/libkipi.mo
<allee> -
<Riddell> no idea, doesn't changelog say something?  maybe it conflicted
<allee> Riddell: I've used in debian debian/tmp/usr/share/locale/.  That has the same effect.  ok, When debian sponsor uploads I ask for a sync with experimental to get rid of this kubuntu specific change
<allee> mhmm, filelight new upstream or merge necessary?
<Riddell> new upstream I believe
<allee> Riddell: I've a look
#kubuntu-devel 2006-12-30
<seele> mhb: ping
<Hobbsee> ah...
<mhb> seele: hi
<mhb> seele: I'm away for a few days, if you need something, please email me
<mhb> seele: the grubconfig's bzr is located here: http://www.abattoir.in/bzr/grubconfig/ , you can download the .py and run it to see how it currently looks like
<robotgeek> hi, i installed kubuntu feisty using an iso image using VMware-server-1.0.1-29996 , it kernel panics on powerup. the livd cd worked fine though, any tips?
<robotgeek> hmm, it seems fixed. weird!
<robotgeek> hmm, on the feisty fawn herd 1, there is a Lost & Found Entry in the K-Menu, is it going to go away (for documentation reasons)
<froud> Riddell: ping
<froud> Anyone here who can assist with install of kde 4 on dapper
<Hobbsee> you...what...?
<Hobbsee> do we even have repos of kde4 for dapper?
<froud> Hobbsee: :-)
<froud> Hobbsee: no I want to build from upstream unstable
<Hobbsee> i realize that...
<froud> I know I need qt4 which I build from upstream svn qt-copy
<froud> I see cmake and dbus already installed on dapper
<Hobbsee> we've got snapshots of kde4, but that's only for edgy....there are probably feisty ones somewhere too
<Hobbsee> you'll need a later version of dbus, iirc
<Riddell> the cmake will be too old
<froud> b'sides all the other build stuff and working copy of KDE unstable
<Riddell> probably dbus too
<Hobbsee> froud: hope you like compiling - you'll have to compile a *lot*
<froud> Hobbsee: that's the idea
<froud> I want to svn up and build from src as thngs gho
<froud> s/gho/go
<Riddell> developer.kde.org has howtos for this
<froud> Riddell: hi, I am following http://quality.kde.org/develop/cvsguide/buildstep.php
<froud> Do you know of anything else?
<froud> Riddell: should I get a new copy of cmake from cmake.org and same for dbus.freedesktop then isolate in user env
<froud> or can I just use existing cmake and dbus on dapper
<froud> cmake on dapper is 0.60-6ubuntu8
<froud> sorry
<froud> dbus on dapper is 0.60-6ubuntu8
<Hobbsee> froud: you need later ones.
<Riddell> that's the one
<Riddell> yes, update cmake and dbus
<Hobbsee> oh?
<Riddell> http://quality.kde.org/develop/cvsguide/buildstep.php is the one I mean
* Riddell wanders off
* froud goes off fork and spoon in hand
<Hobbsee> ah
<Hobbsee> Riddell: FYI, i cant ssh into your machine anymore - is this deliberate?
<seele> mhb: im afraid i have no idea what a .py is
<Hobbsee> hey seele
<seele> oooh, python script
<seele> hihi Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> ....yes
<seele> <-- not a dev
<Jucato> hi seele, hi Hobbsee! happy new year! :)
<Jucato> seele: you could have fooled me ;)
<Hobbsee> hey Jucato!
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> yeah, i havent seen anyone ask that question before in a dev channel...
<seele> Q.Q
<Jucato> oooh that's an emote I haven't seen before ^_^
<seele> hehe
<seele> i think its an evolution of ;.;
<Jucato> or of T_T
<seele> yeah
<freeflying_> hi all
<Hobbsee> hey freeflying_!
<freeflying_> so hard to be here again
<Hobbsee> why so?
<freeflying_> for the earthquake
<Hobbsee> oh, yeah, of course
<bddebian> Heya
<mhb> seele: th is a python script
<mhb> seele: you either make it executable and run it or you run "python grubconfig.py" in the console
#kubuntu-devel 2006-12-31
<nixternal> Jucato: that guy rob west in #kubuntu, him and i are in msg, he is from the same town, a very small town...he is giving me the scoop on my old stomping grounds
<Jucato> nixternal: ooh that's nice. it's always nice to discover a fellow Linux user, much more a Kubuntu user, who lives nearby
<nixternal> well, i don't live near there anymore, but all of my family does
<nixternal> i am in chicago now, about 2.5 hours from him, still nto that far
<Jucato> aah
<froud> Riddell: anyone installing KDE 4 should best look at http://developer.kde.org/build/trunk.html and http://developernew.kde.org/Getting_Started/Build/Unstable_Version
<Riddell> Lure: slovenia is changing to the euro?
<toma> Riddell: according to a thread on kde-i18n, it is
<Riddell> did they tell the EU I wonder
<toma> so I can throw away my Tolars ;-)
<toma> which were worthless anyhow probably
<toma> Riddell: yes they did tell them: http://ec.europa.eu/index_en.htm
* Riddell finds http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/business/5169086.stm
<toma> what about romania then?
<Riddell> they're not in the EU yet
<Riddell> not for another few hours anyway
<toma> ;-0
<Riddell> "Ireland's national language will get official status in the EU on 1 January 2007"  ooh, squillions of documents translated into a language nobody can understand :)
<toma> ;-)
<toma> so romania joins, but does not change currency?
<mhb> no
<mhb> well, yes
<toma> ah
<mhb> it is common to join and have your own currenc
<mhb> y
* toma lacks memory to store those facts
<mhb> all the newer EU members have their own currency, slovenia is the first one to get the Euro
<mhb> by the way, happy New Year to all of you and Kubuntu
<toma> mhb: the same to you !
<mhb> one more thing from me: can we do a nicer volume up / volume down pop-up when using the laptop keys? Do you know where the current widget is set up?
<ryanakca> oooh... *always wanted to learn gaelic... that language that squillions of documents will be translated into, and that nobody can understand*
<Lure> Riddell: yes - tonight ;-)
<Lure> happy new year to kubuntu team members
* Lure I am off for party now
<nixternal> my new toy -> http://chicago.craigslist.org/chc/sys/255601339.html
#kubuntu-devel 2007-12-24
* mhb changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to:  Welcome to the Kubuntu developers channel | Happy birthday Jonathan Riddell! | Merry Christmas to all | Next meeting: 2nd January
<jpatrick> happy birthday Riddell!!!!
<Vorian> werd toma!
<cheguevara> HAPPY BDAY RIDEL!!
<nixternal> damn....I hit it 1 second to early
<toma> Happy birthday Riddell
<iRon> Riddell: Heartily Congrats!
<Nightrose> happy birtday Riddell \o/
<nixternal> woohoooooooo
<Vorian> HAPPY BIRTHDAY Riddell!!!!111one one
<Jucato> Happy Birthday Lleddir (leader... as mhb so creatively noticed)
<nixternal> our young man is growing up...I am so, *chokes up* proud *wipes tear*
<Vorian> lol
<cheguevara> haha
<Riddell> wheee
<toma> lol
<Riddell> I love you guys
<nosredna_ekim> happy birthday!
<Riddell> group hug
<Jucato> :D
<jpatrick> and we love you!
<Nightrose> ;-)
<nixternal> congrats Riddell! and here is to many more great years!
<yuriy> Happy birthday Riddell !!!
<cheguevara> we love you too :)
<mhb> Riddell: check planet in a few minutes
<nixternal> <3
<toma> haha
<NickPresta> Happy Birthday, Mr. Riddell
<nixternal> Riddell: hurry up and open your presents, there is still a lot of work to be done :p
<Riddell> aww, thanks NickPresta
 * Jucato sneaks to the table to get some food instead
<toma> Riddell: how young are you now?
<mhb> Jucato: food at 01:00 am?
<mhb> :o)
<Riddell> toma: a very mature and wisened 26
<nixternal> muhehehe
<Jucato> at 08:00 :)
<voyager> felicidades  riddell
<Riddell> voyager: what are those?
<toma> Riddell: wow!
<mhb> Riddell: všechno nejlepší ( my bets on you using non-UTF8 irssi again)
<Riddell> mhb: I'll try and imagine those question marks as Czech characters :)
<nixternal> lol
<nixternal> I can see them mhb, so not all is lost :)
<Jucato> I only saw "felicidades riddell"
<yuriy> well then
<yuriy> с днём рождения!
<nixternal> ooh, the one character in the yuriy looks like the little thing from space invaders
<cheguevara> с днём рождения :)
<nixternal> s/the/that
<nixternal> same with your cheguevara
<jpatrick> nixternal: rofl
<cheguevara> well its the same language lol
<nixternal> man, I can't type
<nixternal> ya, I put that together after the fact :)
<iRon> с днём рождения и от меня :-)
<nixternal> ok, now you just cussed me out I think :)
<cheguevara> heh we got quiet a lot of Russian-speaking people now :)
<yuriy> russians crawling out of the web-work
<Jucato> maligayang bati! maligayang bati!
<nixternal> which is great, so when I have issues with kubuntu-docs building the russian translations, I know where to go for help :)
<nosredna_ekim> one of you guys go find Nina Reiser..k?
<mhb> Riddell: check planet.ubuntu.com now
<nixternal> oh man, that was low
<cheguevara> funniest thing none of us actually live in Russia
<cheguevara> nosredna_ekim: even if he gets freed Linus still won't accept it :P
<mhb> Riddell: for your birthday present (well, sort of, but it was planned ahead so it counts)
<nosredna_ekim> cheguevara: hehe
<yuriy> nixternal: there is a character inside of me that looks like a thing from space invaders?
<Riddell> mhb: fantastic!
<nixternal> not you, but the line you wrote
<nixternal> this character here -> д
<cheguevara> that would be a d
<cheguevara> :P
<mhb> Riddell: I'm glad you like it.
<yuriy> nixternal: i know :D < nixternal> ooh, the one character _in the yuriy_ looks like ...
<nixternal> nixternдl
<nixternal> :)
<cheguevara> lol
<yuriy> никстернал
<nixternal> ya, I can't type yuriy
<mhb> niжternдl
<cheguevara> Riддell
<cheguevara> there u go
<claydoh> dang
<toma> claydoh: did you change the password?
<cheguevara> http://darkmonkey.org.uk/4/1/got_crypto.jpg
 * claydoh forgot how different this 10 year old lappy's keyboard is
<claydoh> toma: sure did
<nixternal> haha, that picture is great
<Jucato> lol
<toma> 26...
<toma> cheguevara: lol
<claydoh> well the new wireless card works.........
<claydoh> ....in win2k lol
 * claydoh debates u buntu server over dsl/puppy for this 233mhz doorstop
<jpatrick> well I'm really off to bed now
<nosredna_ekim> claydoh: fluxbuntu
<jpatrick> merry x'mas everyone
<claydoh> nah, too heavy :)
<Jucato> twm? :D
<nosredna_ekim> qlwm
<claydoh> but flux wil be the wm I will use
<nosredna_ekim> anyway.... Happy birthday... and good night everyone else :D
<jpatrick> yeah, +1^^
<claydoh> anyhoo I gotta stop leeching off the 4 open wirelss points this picks up and turn on the wirelss in my router
<claydoh> now that i have a card
<mhb> Riddell: your website contents are awesome
<Riddell> mhb: aren't they all horribly out of date>?
<mhb> Riddell: do you remember talking about KDE4 just after Hoary was out?
<Riddell> oh KDE 4 has been talked about for as long as I've been in KDE (almost)
<mhb> funny that you are a bit sad now that we're finally adopting it :o)
<nixternal> bah! kdelibs5-dev patch didn't hit kdelibs5-dev on yesterdays update
<nixternal> fixing and reuploading kdelibs5
<mhb> I keep looking at your old KDE screenshots, thinking from where we've come
<mhb> I guess we should try and convince another distro to use the guidance confiuration tools
<mhb> so there are more people actively maintaining it
<Riddell> mhb: I know fedora were looking at packaging it
<mhb> some of the apps, like disks-admin, are quite a mess now
<mhb> err mountconfig
 * mhb gets confused by the GNOMEy names
<mhb> Carol Vorderman?
 * mhb looks her up
<Riddell> random game show host
<mhb> well, I think our work is done
<mhb> we've got nothing more on our TODO
<mhb> http://jriddell.org/programs/kubuntu-lugradio-talk-06-2005/pics/slide_3.png
<mhb> except maybe a good APT frontend is still missin
<Riddell> score!
<Riddell> adept is very much better than what we had at the time
<txwikinger> nixternal: da Bears!
<nixternal> woohoo!
<nixternal> about time
<ScottK2> Personally, I find apt to be a very good front end for apt.
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> adept
<Jucato> class TestApp ftw! :)
<nixternal> hahaha
<nixternal> took me a second to remember what TestApp was from
<Jucato> :P
<Jucato> adept/manager/app.h :D
<yuriy> oh good to know i wasn't the only one befuddled by that one. i figured i was missing something
<Jucato> actually I think I might have been wrong.
<mhb> ooo, I know what we should get Riddell next year
<txwikinger> what is wrong w3ith adept?
<Jucato> TestApp isn't Adept's main class. it's an Adept Manager class derived from libadept's main class. class Application :)
<Jucato> txwikinger: hm... 'tis the season to be loving. so I'll refrain from saying :)
<Riddell> txwikinger: it's hard to maintain
<nixternal> could we use synaptic for the time being since adept isn't cutting it?
<Riddell> no
<nixternal> I know it is gtk and what not, but it works well in Kubuntu
<Jucato> it's quite the beast, source code wise and UI wise :)
<txwikinger> it took me a while to get used to adept's user interface
<Riddell> night
<nixternal> g'nite Riddell
<Jucato> good night Riddell! happy birthday again! :)
<cheguevara> night Riddell
<txwikinger> synaptic was more intuitive for me.
<txwikinger> night Riddell
<mhb> goodnight
<cheguevara> mhb, what?
<cheguevara> (should we get Riddel)
<cheguevara> Ridell even
<cheguevara> arrgh
<cheguevara> Riddell :P
<nixternal> hahaha
<Jucato> !tab | cheguevara
<ubotu> cheguevara: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<nixternal> pwnd
<cheguevara> meh
<cheguevara> yes i know
<nixternal> cheguevara: I am stupid..I think I manually added your patch yesterday because of the merging and what not, and I forgot to hit up the kdelibs5-dev too
<mhb> well I can't say it here
<mhb> he might read it
<cheguevara> mhb /query then :P
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> kick him, and then say it :)
<cheguevara> nixternal: nice one and I was wondering why its refusing to upgrade :)
<Jucato> or let's all go to a #channel-for-Riddell's-secret-gift :)
<nixternal> ya, I just went to install some build-deps and it yelled at me
<nixternal> cheguevara: it should be updated within the hour I am guessing
 * nixternal needs something to eat..brb
 * Jucato needs someone to eat too
<Jucato> lol did I just make toma leave? D
<Jucato> :D
<cheguevara> lol
<cheguevara> http://www.switchnetwork.net/gallery/main.php?g2_view=core.DownloadItem&g2_itemId=83&g2_serialNumber=2
<mhb> cheguevara: did you get my query?
<cheguevara> ah crap msgs are blocked 'cause i am not identified
<cheguevara> sorry didn't notice
<Jucato> !register
<ubotu> By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about  registering your Freenode nick can be found at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration
<Jucato> bwahahah! )
<Jucato> :)
<cheguevara> been registered for time
<Jucato> (why do I keep forgetting to put eyes on my smileys)
<Jucato> yeah. just felt like triggering the bot unnecessarily
<Jucato> :D
<cheguevara> !lag
<ubotu> You have lag, I don't have lag
<cheguevara> :P
<mhb> good night folks
<mhb> enjoy this special day
<mhb> merry christmas
<cheguevara> you too mhb, good night
<nixternal> "Ubuntu (and its siblings Kubuntu, Edubuntu and Xubuntu) has smoothed most of Linux’s geeky edges while polishing it for the desktop."
<nixternal> that is from the economist...one of the most read business magazines in the US
<cheguevara> nice :P
<uga> nixternal: I've read great stupidities from some of the most read newspapers in the US, so I'm nto sure if that's good ;)
<uga> I hope this is no such case :P
<nixternal> nah, the economist is w/o a doubt one of the best mags there are
<nixternal> newspapers usually are crap, that's why I don't read them
<harda> Riddell: Happy Birthday, and thanks for all of your work on Kubuntu.
<yuriy> what's the difference beween adept/adept and adept/libadept?
<Jucato> yuriy: trying to wade through adept's code? just before christmas? highly discouraged :)
<yuriy> Jucato: nobody wants to go skiing with me on christmas so i'm making it a coding day
<Jucato> well skiing alone won't be as life-threatening as looking through adept's code :)
<Jucato> think of adept's source code as that circle in The Ring :)
<Jucato> yuriy: but imho, adept needs a sort of code review and lots of cleanup... *if* we're still interested in keeping it in the long run
<Jucato> (although not really sure how that stands with mornfall)
<DaSkreech> Jucato: we could move to klik :)
<nosrednaekim> I doubt adept is going to be rewritten in qt4..
<Jucato> nah... :)
<Jucato> nosrednaekim: ditto
<Jucato> let's keep klik as klik and not let it be confused as a full package manager :)
<Jucato> it will only hurt klik otherwise :)
<DaSkreech> nosrednaekim: Why?
<nosrednaekim> DaSkreech: because the code is a mess (from what I have heard) it would probably make more sense to port synaptic to qt4
<Jucato> and depends on where Ubuntu will take us w/ packagekit...
<Jucato> nosrednaekim: you can always download the source code and see for yourself :)
<Jucato> don't take our word for it :P
<DaSkreech> Guess I'll look into packagekit agaimn
<DaSkreech>  that's the new saviour of Linux packaging?
<nosrednaekim> Jucato: I don't even know C++... so...
<Jucato> maybe... yes or no... depends on what you want
<DaSkreech> !dolphin
<ubotu> Dolphin, or more properly D3lphin, is the new default file manager for Kubuntu 7.10 Gutsy Gibbon. If you would like to make Konqueror your default file manager again, go to Konqueror - Settings menu - Configure Konqueror - File Associations and change the association for inode/directory and inode/system_directory to Konqueror at the top rather than Dolphin.
<nosrednaekim> mhb: detests it <_<
<DaSkreech> I like adept :-(
<Jucato> like it enough to fix it and port it to qt4? :)
<Jucato> 2 things are needed to "fix" adept: code cleanup and UI changes... basically making it a new app :)
<DaSkreech> possibly but if we are dumping the overall thing then it would just be a personal revolution
<yuriy> DaSkreech: like it enough to help me get it to build with cmake?
<Jucato> I think we're dumping adept more because it's hard to maintain... but if someone were to maintain it and transform it to something more maintainable :)
<Jucato> eeeek! good luck yuriy :)
<Vorian> how do you add your gpg key to the .bashrc?
<Vorian> and hello :)
 * Jucato lights a candle for yuriy
<nosrednaekim> Vorian: why would you want to do that?
<DaSkreech> yuriy: I could certainly look into it ;)
<DaSkreech> I'd have to get back to my Linux machine though
<Jucato> nosrednaekim: so that you won't have to be asked everytime you create a package?
 * DaSkreech mourns his long lost bird
<Vorian> erm... autosigning :)
<nosrednaekim> oh... my bad :D
<Vorian> export GPG #######?
<Vorian> np nosrednaekim :)
<Jucato> nosrednaekim: you thought he meant putting his secret key in there? :)
 * nosrednaekim shamefully nods his head
<Jucato> yay! perfect time for no water... hottest (and I mean the temperature) christmas evah!
<DaSkreech> Not the new designer suits on the Lil Miss Elves?
<nosrednaekim> Jucato: do yu have any bottled water?
<nosrednaekim> or anything to drink?
<Jucato> yeah fortunately we still have some...
<Jucato> don't know how long it's gonna last though...
<DaSkreech> How long have you had no water?
<Jucato> the village's (subdivision or whatever you call it there) water tank's transformer went poof
<Jucato> since this morning (3-4 hours ago)
<DaSkreech> oh
<Jucato> Vorian: export GPGKEY=@#$@$#%@$ (you forgot the = sign)
<DaSkreech> probably should have that sorted in 2 hours
<Vorian> ah!
<Vorian> ty Jucato :D
<Jucato> sorry took some time to look it up :)
<Jucato> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto
<Vorian> np
<Jucato> DaSkreech: you have no idea how things work/how long things take over here :)
<Jucato> and this is the day before christmas :)
<DaSkreech> Well it would take about a day here
<Jucato> "To make sure debuild finds the right gpg key you should set the DEBFULLNAME and DEBEMAIL environment variables (in your ~/.bashrc for instance) to the name and email address you use for your gpg key and in the debian/changelog"
<DaSkreech> ignoring the holiday "strike"
<Jucato> (from the packaging guide)
 * Jucato hates it that he has to basically relearn every packaging basics everytime he tries it... usually after 6 months...
<Vorian> werd
<Jucato> :D
<Vorian> thanks a million Jucato :)
 * Jucato thumbs up
<Vorian> stupid = sign
<Jucato> hehe :)
<Jucato> in bash, you can't have any blank space around the = sign too :)
<santiago-ve> nixternal, ping
<Vorian> right-o
<Jucato> (annoying ain't it? :P)
<DaSkreech> Learn perl :-)
<Vorian> yes it is, every time
<Vorian> :)
 * nosrednaekim barfs..
 * santiago-ve runs away... from the perl world...
 * Vorian steps aside
<Vorian> new shoes
 * Jucato thinks of perl as an overblown regexp language :)
 * nosrednaekim hugs his Python
 * nosrednaekim keeps his python from hugging back.
 * Jucato hugs his int main(){}
 * Jucato is hugged back by Qt O.o
<Jucato> yeah right... in my dreams...
<nixternal> santiago-ve: pong?
<nixternal> grr
 * santiago-ve is catched by PHP, and Python... and they place him on his QT bed 
<santiago-ve> :)
<Jucato> QT = Quicktime :)
<santiago-ve> <.<
<Jucato> Mac lover :P
<santiago-ve> ok Qt ;)
<nixternal> hahahah
<Jucato> hahah :)
<nixternal> freakin' frackin' kdepimlibs5
<DaSkreech> awww Jucato  has a nice looking qt there
 * santiago-ve throws a rotten apple... yeahh mac lover
<Jucato> rotten apple... and since Apple's logo has a bite... I pity the poor guy who bit from it :)
<Jucato> oooh! I know what santiago-ve's rotten apple looks like, and I know who took a bite out of it!!
<Jucato> http://buranen.info/wp-content/uploads/2007/06/virtualbox140-about.jpg
<Jucato> shiny radioactive apple! :D
<santiago-ve> LOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL
<santiago-ve> nixternal, first question.... why when i run sudo pbuilder build soprano_1.99~rc2-1.dsc
<santiago-ve> i always get soprano_1.98.0~rc1-1 in the /var/cache/pbuilder/result
<santiago-ve> dir?
<nixternal> you shouldn't...that could be in there from building a previous release
<nixternal> this is goooooofy
<santiago-ve> <.<
<Jucato> goof troop babababap babaloobab yeah!
<santiago-ve> what you're doing, what i am doing, or both?
<Jucato> what *it* is doing (my guess)
<nixternal> OK, if you have KDE 4 packages installed from our repos, tell me where FindKDE4Internal.cmake is located
<DaSkreech> Jucato: is the fire significant?
<Jucato> fire?
<DaSkreech> In the pic
<Jucato> dunno. is the butterfly significant? I don't think so :P
<nosrednaekim> lol, I love that picture
<DaSkreech> MSN ?
<DaSkreech> It's the windows coloured butterfly
<DaSkreech> The stars would be Mandriva
<DaSkreech> The Fire looks strange enough to be a logo
<jjesse> evening
<nosrednaekim> fire might be pioneer linux?
<yuriy> DaSkreech: this is the first error that comes up trying to link: app.cpp:(.text+0x28ee): undefined reference to `_config
<yuriy> cryptic to me since it's not something in source and not a missing include or anything
<yuriy> and then there are just tons of things like that
<DaSkreech> yuriy:There is no app.cpp?
<yuriy> there is
<Jucato> app.h/app.cpp are the most used/recopied files in adept :)
<Jucato> there's one in every directory I think
 * DaSkreech grins
<DaSkreech> that's helpful
<DaSkreech> Sounds like a rename is in order
<yuriy> well this is about manager/app.cpp
<DaSkreech> are they the same files? Or just the same name/
<Jucato> slightly different I think... but still doesn't help (a lot!)
<yuriy> they are different, but each of them contain class TestApp
<Jucato> which is derived from class Application :)
 * DaSkreech smells refactoring
<Jucato> in libadept/application.h(.cpp)  (or adept/application.h(.cpp)) :)
<yuriy> anyways so it's a linking error that i'm getting, possibly to do with moc?
 * DaSkreech hops on Hobbsee
<DaSkreech> and none of them call _config?
<Jucato> where is it even defined? O.o
<Jucato> in apt-pkg?
<DaSkreech> can you trace tit?
<yuriy> it's called from adept/adept/dpkgpm.cpp
<yuriy> but i think all of adept/adept built fine
<yuriy> s/called/used in
<Jucato> it's used almost everywhere...
<yuriy> Jucato: ?
<Hobbsee> heya DaSkreech
<DaSkreech> Hi
<Jucato> _config is defined in apt-pkg/configuration.h
<Jucato> libadept/acqprogress.cpp #include <apt-pkg/configuration.h>
<Jucato> it might not be linking to APT libs?
 * Jucato shrugs... that's as far as my knowledge goes :)
<Jucato> _config is an object of class Configuration, defined in apt-pkg/configuration.h
<DaSkreech> How are you Hobbsee ?
<Jucato> lunch!
<Jucato> hi Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: i'm doing OK, but wondering why my irssi segfaulted.
<DaSkreech> Irregular occurence?
<DaSkreech> and it only breaks in one of the files so far yuriy ?
<DaSkreech> Is that one any different from the other files?
<yuriy> DaSkreech: what do you mean files...
<DaSkreech> yuriy: Well _config is called from other app.c files right?
<yuriy> i get the same errors for manager, installer, and notifier (if i disable the other components so it gets to them)
<DaSkreech> and you said that parts have already been compiled
<DaSkreech> so it might be somethign with the way this file is making the call
<yuriy> it's probably something stupid i'm missing because i don't really know what i'm doing but wanted to give it a shot
<DaSkreech> Well I'm getting ready for bed
<DaSkreech> #kde4-devel might be able to provide a small flash of light
<yuriy> k
 * yuriy is confused between ept and apt-front
<yuriy> huh i think i got past that one by linking to apt-front in adept/adept
<yuriy> the rest of the errors are still there, next one is:
<yuriy> commitprogress.cpp:(.text+0x861): undefined reference to `vtable for adept::CommitProgress'
<Jucato> yuriy: that's still from linking adept/manager/app.cpp?
<yuriy> Jucato: umm.. i think. but i also think i'm confused
<Jucato> me too :)
<Jucato> yuriy: maybe you left some components disabled when you were testing for the previous error?
<Jucato> <-- nap
<Hobbsee> sigh
<Hobbsee> and of course, someone brings up the debian style releases, and tells us that we should do it for kubuntu
<DaSkreech> Debian style releases?
<Jucato>  as in release once every 2-3 years?
<DaSkreech> I thought they had one like every day?
<Hobbsee> havent they figured out that that's just going to create mroe work?
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: stable, unstable, testing, etc.
<Hobbsee> + hardy, gutsy, etc
<DaSkreech> Why don't they do that for Ubuntu?
<Hobbsee> not enough people
<Hobbsee> no point
<nixternal> why should they do it? that is actually the better question
<Hobbsee> we're not debian
<nixternal> no need to do it since we release every 6 months
<nixternal> this debian merge for kde4 is really irritating me right now
<DaSkreech> We would only need this while we are doing crazy relelases
<DaSkreech> btw
<nixternal> we already have it, it is called Debian
<DaSkreech>  Hobbsee do we have a kubuntu3-desktop or a kubuntu4-desktop for hardy testing ?
<Hobbsee> not yet
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: see the meeting logs
<Hobbsee> and hte minutes
<nixternal> DaSkreech: we probably won't start doing the meta packages until after the holidays
<DaSkreech> KDE3 is the default upgrade?
<nixternal> yes
<DaSkreech> nixternal: I don't mean now I mean for later
<Hobbsee> [15:44] * Hobbsee ponders writing an email sometimes on what it all means in laymans terms
<Hobbsee> [15:44] * Hobbsee sees the kubuntu-devel mialing list is bikeshedding, again
<nixternal> nothing has changed except for a) we aren't LTS
<DaSkreech> will we start testing beta KDE3 -> KDE4 upgrades at all?
<nixternal> not until 8.10 probably
<nixternal> maybe later
<DaSkreech> ok
<Hobbsee> and then blogging it
<Hobbsee> hopefully it'lls top the questions
<nixternal> WHAT?!?! :p
<Jucato> Hobbsee: at least there's some life in there finally :)
<nixternal> Hobbsee: it won't stop them at all
<Jucato> (kubuntu-devel list I mean)
<Hobbsee> Jucato: that's true
<Hobbsee> nixternal: well, the ones who can't read should be shot.  this is simple.
<nixternal> ya, just ignore them like we usually do :p
<Hobbsee> it's called darwinism.
<nixternal> hahahahaha
<Hobbsee> survival of the fittest
<Jucato> nixternalism then :)
 * Hobbsee must have worked too much retail recently
<nixternal> remove the warning labels and let the stupid ones weed themselves out
 * Hobbsee needs to go there todya, too
<Hobbsee> nixternal: 'xactly.
<Jucato> todya... nice sound to that type :P
<nixternal> thanks to Carlos Mencia for that line
 * DaSkreech prods nixternal
<DaSkreech> get your blogs on pk.o :-p
<Jucato> that's not up to him already
<nixternal> hehe
<Jucato> it's a matter of clee responding :)
<Jucato> we should probably establish planet.nixternal.com
<nixternal> heh, I could do that
<DaSkreech> No one would be worthy to geta visa
<nixternal> a blog aggregator just for my blog
<Jucato> hahah :)
<nixternal> BAHBAHBAH#@!!
<cheguevara> lol
<nixternal> there is an issue with kdelibs5
<cheguevara> what is it
<Jucato> Nightrose: regarding your blog post about KDE4 on your old Sony VAIO, it would prolly be nice if you mentioned the specs for it. would be a great testament to the hardware that kde4 can (smoothly) run on. :)
<Jucato> Nightrose: oh, and hoppy halidays!
<Jucato> er.. I meant happy holidays
<Jucato> hoppy...
<nixternal> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49458
 * Hobbsee work
<Jucato> Hobbsee: on the day before christmas? O.o
<nixternal> whenever I try to build against it, it doesn't pick up FindKDE4Internal.cmake from the correct place
<Hobbsee> Jucato: unfortunately yes.  i finish at 10.15pm
<Jucato> ouch...
<nixternal> it is something to do with the latest debian merge
<Hobbsee> yes.
<cheguevara> hmmm thats not supposed to happen
<Jucato> poor Hobbsee :(
<nixternal> I have gone through cdbs/kde.mk and everything looks good, but it isn't
<Jucato> but poor(er) nixternal :(
 * DaSkreech dubgs nixternal  sir sheep
 * nixternal looks through kde.mk again
<nixternal> there is something I am missing that Debian put in
<crimsun> heh, I have to work both days :-)
<nixternal> since they aren't installing into /usr/lib/kde4 like we are
<Jucato> crimsun: double ouch :(
<cheguevara> did you double check you got all our changes?
<nixternal> cheguevara: got all of our changes
<Jucato> crimsun: I guess greeting you merry christmas might be pointless or insulting?
<cheguevara> hmm
<cheguevara> it finished building 2 hours ago
<crimsun> Jucato: hardly.  I'll be around for bits.
<cheguevara> am still missing kdelibs5 here
<nixternal> kdelibs5 builds fine, but something is up, and I am wondering if it has to do with RPATH
<Jucato> hm... I'm guessing RPATH has nothing to do with rPath?
<cheguevara> actually i am lying
<cheguevara> kdelibs5: Depends: libgif4 (>= 4.1.4) but it is not going to be installed
<nixternal> I hightly doubt it, RPATH has been around forever
<nixternal> libgif4?
<nixternal> wtf
<nixternal> it works here
<nixternal> I swear, I will throw my computers in the toilet
<cheguevara> nixternal, thats right
<cheguevara> but somethign else depends on ungif
<cheguevara> i cant figure out what
<nixternal> forkin' libgif-dev does
<cheguevara> huh?
<nixternal> apt-cache rdepends libungif4-dev
<cheguevara> umm
<cheguevara> how does that work
<nixternal> I have no idea, but something tells me that it is mistaken
<nixternal> I am looking at libgif-dev and it has libungif4-dev as a conflict
<cheguevara> it is
<cheguevara> it conflicts/replaces
<cheguevara> not depends
<cheguevara> yeah
<crimsun> you've just illustrated why I've said that you /don't/ use rdepends for that purpose.
<crimsun> use apt-cache show binaryfoo|grep ^blah
<nixternal> hehe, thanks for telling me that now
<cheguevara> lol
 * Jucato learned about apt-cache showsrc only yesterday :D
<cheguevara> cheguevara@cheguevara-laptop:~$ sudo apt-get install libgif4 kdelibs5
<cheguevara> wants to remove kubuntu-desktop
<nixternal> that is awesome!
<nixternal> that means it worked!
<nixternal> BAH BAH BAH!#@!
<crimsun> I hear you should get that new flashplugin-nonfree alongside it  ;)
<cheguevara> nixternal, i bet you need to rebuild kdebase and friends against the new kdelibs
<nixternal> I can't build anything against the new kdelibs, and that is what I am trying to do
<cheguevara> oh yeah
<cheguevara> yep kdebase depends on ungif
 * cheguevara bets its not a build depends
 * Jucato curses the water company while watching these developers wrestle w/ kde4-debian madness
<cheguevara> lol whats wrong with the water company
<Jucato> we have no water for....
<Jucato> more than 5 hours now :)
<Jucato> and 'tis the day before Christmas :)
<nixternal> crimsun: you have any info on CMAKE_SKIP_PATH=true and what issues that may cause?
<nixternal> s/_PATH/_RPATH
<cheguevara> nixternal: just blame stdin
<cheguevara> since he's not here he can't speak for himself :P
<nixternal> I can't, he didn't have a kdelibs patch :)
<cheguevara> :P
<crimsun> nixternal: what's the context?
<crimsun> (I haven't been following kdelibs5)
<nixternal> I merged with Debian, it builds fine, but for some reason, the linking isn't correct
<cheguevara> http://patches.ubuntu.com/s/scribus/extracted/03_cmake_rpath.dpatch
<nixternal> so when I try to build packages against it, it doesn't find the correct files
<nixternal> I am going to comment it out and do a quick build and see if that fixes it
<nixternal> heh, I was watching the news tonight, and right at the beginning of our Chicago newscast, some idiot decided to ram the news studio in his car, scared the crap out of the anchorman, he jumped up and ran off
<nixternal> watching Fox News, MSNBC, and CNN to see who says "It doesn't seem to be a terrorist attack at this time"
<nixternal> I will go with either Fox or MSNBC
<nixternal> they have gotten so bad, that they now say they believe any weather is not the immediate results of terrorists :p
 * Jucato hugs his non-Debian, non-helpful, from-SVN kde4 :)
<Jucato> aw... so it was an accident?
<nixternal> no, he did it deliberately
<Jucato> oh...
<nixternal> someone pissed him off by telling him to move his car I guess
<nixternal> so he moved it
<Jucato> lol
<nixternal> I would have been like, "dude, I thought it was a heated parking garage"
<Jucato> mv car studio/
<nixternal> only a whopping -28c here
<nixternal> haha
<Jucato> my hottest christmas evar!!
<Jucato> and having no water to take a bath helps :D
<Jucato> 86.3 F
<nixternal> we still aren't going to have a white christmast
<nixternal> it was 11c here this morning
<Jucato> (that's 30.2c)
<nixternal> or 52f
<nixternal> I figured I was the only luser using imperial :p
<Jucato> hahah
<Jucato> at this rate we'll *never* have a white christmas... ever...
<cheguevara> wow its 5:40 am
<cheguevara> sleep might be a good idea :P
<Jucato> nah
<Jucato> it's a terrible idea. perish the thought!
<cheguevara> lol
<cheguevara> damn script kiddies
<cheguevara> DC where my server is is being DDoSed
<cheguevara> 5 GBit incoming
<ardchoille> They just want you to see the next blockbuster hit :)
<cheguevara> and 2.4 GBit capacity....
<cheguevara> http://pastebin.ca/830731
<nixternal> bbiaf, time to watch a lil tv while kdelibs5 builds again :)
<cheguevara> very crappy traceroute
<Jucato> no tv!
<Jucato> merry christmas!!!!1111elevenone
<teKnofreak> merry christmas!
<KocKid> when I open the Terminal, the computer restarts....can someone help me ?
<yuriy> merry christmas!
<yuriy> Jucato: so much for mindless hacking, i'm going skiing.
<Jucato> yuriy: that will definitely be more fun that adept hacking :)
<nixternal> yup, that RPATH was the issues
<nixternal> Riddell: take a look at kdelibs5, kde.mk has CMAKE_SKIP_RPATH=true in it...having it this way messes up other packages building against it, if I remove it, then I can build against it...see if it is OK to remove it, or if there needs to be a change elsewhere and then I will get the rest of the packages build and uploaded in the morning
 * nixternal is crashing
<nixternal> g'nite
<Nightrose> Jucato: you are right - please remind me after christmas
<Nightrose> and happy holidays to you all too
<Riddell> nixternal: that can be removed
<Riddell> has to be because of our funny path
<Jucato> Happy Birthday and Merry Christmas Riddell :)
<Riddell> it's not Christmas yet!
<Riddell> at least not unless you're apachelogger_
<Jucato> hehe no... I just might not be here in 5 hours (when it starts) :D
<Jucato> is Hobbsee going to be the first to have Christmas? :D
<ardchoille> Riddell: Your birthday is on Christmas day?
<Jucato> ardchoille: no. today
<Jucato> :)
<ardchoille> Ah
<ardchoille> Riddell: Happy birthday :)
<Riddell> thanks ardchoille!
<uga> Jucato: happy birthday! =)
<Jucato> uga: not me :)
<uga> Jucato: well, you responded =)
<Jucato> lol
<Jucato> cat uga > Riddell
<uga> Riddell: let me know when you receive the MkIII I sent you
<doc__> hi there
<Riddell> uga: what's that?
<Riddell> hi doc__
<uga> Riddell: the Canon 1D MkIII I sent to you for birthday present
<uga> ouch, wrong channel =)
<uga> why did I think I was at #photogeeks =)
<cheguevara> lol
<uga> Riddell: sorry, that's one of the most loved cameras ever by photogs =) around 7keur, iirc
 * uga recalls the packet and sends a konoqui puppet instead
<uga> cheaper and more effective for a kubuntu geek
<Riddell> uga: golly, thanks, I'll let you know when it turns up
<uga> heh
<teKnofreak> Riddell, happy birthday :)
<Riddell> thanks teKnofreak!
<doc__> Riddell: happy birthday :)
<mhb> hi
<mhb> and merry christmas!
<mhb> ooh, a nice long mail from Keybuk
<Jucato> wb mhb. merry christmas to you too :)
<mhb> Jucato: thanks
<mhb> Jucato: to you too
 * Jucato doesn't know what to make of keybuk's response though...
<mhb> it was a bit shuttleworthy
<mhb> "It's the usual Shuttleworth strategy to keep everyone in hope as long as possible." from binner's post
<Jucato> I don't think Canonical considered openSUSE's (or Mandriva's?) situations wrt KDE 3.5 either... (from binner's post too)
<Jucato> that would answer the 2nd main question (in keybuk's mail)
<Jucato> oh well...
<mhb> I'm not sure how it is possible that Canonical could support Dapper, but cannot Hardy, given that the number of devs working on it has stayed the same
<mhb> it's at its all time low, but also at its all-time high :o)
<mhb> Jucato: also I remember you wanting to revive the testing community
<mhb> Jucato: perhaps you should go for it, I don't have time to do that and also my bandwidth is very limited (cannot download ISOs every day)
<Jucato> mhb: sorry stepped out. and needed to step out again...
<Jucato> and my bandwidth is also very limited :(
 * Jucato willl try to think... but needs to go :)
<cheguevara> where's this email
<jpatrick> which?
<cheguevara> Keybuk's one
<mhb> cheguevara: ML
<cheguevara> kubuntu-devel ?
<mhb> yes
<cheguevara> aaaaaah i've read it
<cheguevara> i just realised Scott James Remnant = keybuk :(
<effie_jayx> Riddell: happy b-day :)
<Riddell> thanks effie_jayx!
 * jpatrick wonders how kmplayer ftbts on all archs apart from lpia
<cheguevara> lol
<\sh> moins
<jpatrick> tag \sh
<\sh> Ok, last time that I will go online during the celebration of Jonathans Birthday (oh I forgot, Jesus was born too ;)) ....
<cheguevara> morning
<mhb> Riddell: sooo, did you get any presents yet?
<Riddell> one so far
<mhb> what's that?
<Riddell> mhb: the Borat book
<Riddell> great success
<\sh> So, Happy Birthday Jonathan...may all wishes come true for you and happy holidays, merry christmas , Joyeux Noël. Happy Hannukah , or whatever will be celebrated all over the world in all timezones in all religious believes :)
<\sh> Carine and I are wishing all of you a very pieceful time :)
<\sh> s/poieceful/peaceful/
<Riddell> \sh: as a fundamentalist quaker I don't celebrate any religious days :)
<mhb> no gifts for Riddell then
<Riddell> ooh, hang on, I could be persuaded to change religion if there were presents
<cheguevara> lol
<ardchoille> lol
<Jucato> late lol :)
 * Jucato sends out holiday greetings to everyone, whether they want it or not :)
<jpatrick> Jucato: it was calculated that if ubuntu-es.org sent an email with a 300kb image to all users, it'd result in a 45GB loss of bandwidth
<Jucato> :)
<Jucato> I can't send to all people in my addressbook though... not all celebrate the same thing, or celebrate anythign at all :)
<nosrednaekim> ah... now that was a nice clear email from Scott....
<Hobbsee> heh
<nosrednaekim> well, at least it had some official reasoning in it...
<nosrednaekim> instead of all of these rumors.
<mhb> it had some reasoning in it.
<mhb> the number of Canonical staff testing Kubuntu images is at its all time low, for example.
<mhb> just one person
<mhb> however, it was the same for Dapper and nobody really objected
<Hobbsee> sure, but there were community people too
 * Hobbsee didn't test this time around
<mhb> I am not really surprised though.
<mhb> it's not a fun task to do.
<mhb> besides, you need a solid bandwidth with no limits, and such providers are rare here.
<mhb> For example, I cannot really download 700MBs every day.
 * nosrednaekim can't DL 70MB every day...
 * toma is happy to be his own provider
<mhb> I still think tasks such as packaging and testing should be automatized mostly.
<Hobbsee> well, i didn't mind
 * mhb dreams of virtual machine farms running a complex regression-testing evaluation script
<Hobbsee> mhb: there is rsync.
<Hobbsee> it's not 700mb each cd
<mhb> it can be 500MB
<mhb> but unless I have downloaded 0MB that week, my connection will be cut down to 64kbit
<Hobbsee> ouch
<mhb> evil providers.
<Hobbsee> yup
<Hobbsee> that sounds even worse than au ones
<mhb> perhaps Canonical could pay for our net connection so we could DL it more often :o)
<mhb> my point is: testing is eating a lot of bandwidth, and it's not much fun. Unless there are benefits, few will do it.
<mhb> either let machines do it or think of a reward.
<Hobbsee> there are plans to get more of it automated.
<toma> everlasting fame
<mhb> yeah, or two free copies of Linux (as Linux once said)
<mhb> err, Linus
<mhb> Hobbsee: if those plans come from Canonical, they don't involve Kubuntu at all.
<Hobbsee> mhb: or don't they?
<Hobbsee> mhb: qa helps with all of them, i thought
<Hobbsee> like security
<mhb> has there been an occasion when a Canonical employee fixed a Kubuntu-specific security bug?
<mhb> except the man celebrating today, of course
<Hobbsee> mhb: multiple ones, yes.
 * mhb doesn't remember
<Hobbsee> mhb: you probably don't see them, though, as we take their patches, and upload them.
<Hobbsee> usually with other stuff too
<Hobbsee> there are a fair few kdelibs / kdebase ones
<Hobbsee> kdelibs, in particular
<mhb> patched by?
<iRon> About testing.. Hardy Alpha2 installation failed on my laptop.. Because of buggy linux kernel 2.6.24 :-(
<mhb> Hobbsee: I'd like to hear the name of the Canonical employee so I can thank him.
<mhb> Hobbsee: for fixing a Kubuntu-specific bug :o)
<Hobbsee> mhb: keescook
<Hobbsee> nice bloke.  met him twice.
<mhb> okay.
<mhb> still, I don't see them do it quite often.
<mhb> rather, the reactions on #ubuntu-devel are quite often negative, as in "who cares, it's not Ubuntu"
<Hobbsee> yes, but are tehy from developers, or users-who-are-just-pretending?
<Hobbsee> seeing as there are some in there, who sound like developers
<Hobbsee> but really arent.
<nosrednaekim> most ubuntu users don't care (from the one's i've talked to on in my Loco)
<nosrednaekim> iRon: well, it IS a release candidate..
<mhb> Hobbsee: well, developers are more careful with words.
<mhb> I sense the gap between first and second class is increasing.
<mhb> also these secret decision in the middle of the release cycle remind of Novell, not Canonical of old.
 * mhb regrets saying this at Riddell's birthday,
<mhb> .
 * Hobbsee suspects tehy've been discussing for a while
<Hobbsee> besides - when did kde4 get the release date (final) announced again?
<mhb> right, but UDS was for discussions.
<mhb> and secret decisions are not an honest way of interacting with a community.
<Hobbsee> no, but you didn't answer my question
<Hobbsee> when did the final kde4 release date come out?
 * Hobbsee is fairly sure that was after UDS
<Hobbsee> besides.  a lot of the canonical people were discussing other things at UDS.
<Hobbsee> like they say, it's not really a community issue
<Lure> Hobbsee: sure, but it was clear at UDS that kde4 will not be LTS material anyhow
<nosrednaekim> I think Scott made a good point though. its the communities decision to have commercial support! i'm sure if enough comapnies clamoured for LTS, they might give it
<Hobbsee> Lure: which is why they planned for dke3 only
<nosrednaekim> *its NOT the
<Hobbsee> nosrednaekim: ah, yes.
<Hobbsee> nosrednaekim: if companies showed enough interest in it, then i suspect they might
<Lure> nosrednaekim: agreed that it is Canonical's decision on what to spend their money, but as they base lot's of their success on comunity contributions too, they could ensure that things get communicated better
<Lure> nosrednaekim: for example, it is still not clear if there will be another LTS in future and what will this mean for todays dapper users
 * Hobbsee wonders how long they've been sitting on the decision for
<Hobbsee> Lure: what dapper users?
<Lure> Hobbsee: there were even in k-d mailing list some reports of people waiting on dapper as they do not want 6-month upgrades
<Lure> Hobbsee: those are for sure waiting for something more stable
<blizzzek> at least there is one in our german community :D
<Lure> Hobbsee: and hardy will not be that, as it is not clear what kind of future upgrades will be possible
<Lure> Hobbsee: buit most likely only hardy -> hardy+1
<Hobbsee> true
<Lure> Hobbsee: and this is exaclty what they do not want - 6month upgrade
<Hobbsee> Lure: i'd like to see some testing done from dapper --> hardy, command-line wise, just to check that it shouldn't bail
<Hobbsee> but there's so much stuff to backport
<Lure> Hobbsee: other aspect is message to the market, even more after Mark's invitation of OpenSUSE developers, which now looks even more out-of-the-line
<Hobbsee> yeah well.  canonical PR....
<Hobbsee> well, lets just say that i don't work for them, and i'm sometimes greatful for that fact.
<Lure> Hobbsee: kubuntu will still be fine for hobbies and on-the-edge users, but I do not see it at all considreded for business deploymenet (unless there is another company behind - like French parl.)
<Hobbsee> Lure: true, true
<Lure> Hobbsee: actually no-LTS kubuntu is also opportunity for any other company to take over flagship kubuntu support from Canonical
<Lure> Hobbsee: which would potentially result in Canonical droping shipit and other benefits unless there is some agreement
<Hobbsee> Lure: true.  w'ell see, i guess
<Lure> Riddell: happy birthday!
 * Lure is reading backlog ;-)
<mhb> ah, everyone is gone
<mhb> at least the "silent night" part is true :o)
<ryan> not always
 * toma is around
 * Jucato is now round :)
<Jucato> Tue Dec 25 00:04:23 PHT 2007
<Jucato> merry christmas to * (or happy hannukah or whatever you celebrate today)
<RadiantFire> where do you live that its already christmas?
<Jucato> Philippines (Asia)
<RadiantFire> ah
<Jucato> the aussies and kiwis had it first :)
<jpatrick> no Hobbsee around tho
<Jucato> yeah :(
<Jucato> hi jpatrick! feliz navidad
<jpatrick> Jucato: feliz navidad tio!
<Jucato> prospero año y felicidad
<nixternal> Riddell: did you upload a new kdelibs5?
<nixternal> never mind, that was me
<nixternal> haha
<mhb> we've got christmas too
<mhb> because we're the cool continental folks who celebrate just in time!
<nixternal> as a matter of fact, I think NORAD just said santa is in your area :)
<iRon> you are lucky.. in our country we have no christmas.. :)
<iRon> we only celebrating New Year on Dec 31-Jan 1
<jpatrick> we have two christmases in spain
<mhb> nixternal: ah, so that's why the Americans are installing the defense missile system in Poland...
<iRon> :))
<mhb> nixternal: they want Santa Claus not to leave the USA, or they'll shoot him down.
<Jucato> hah :)
<nixternal> mhb: hahahaha, that damn santa is a terrorist...he climbs down chimneys
<nixternal> and places mysterious packages under a tree
<Jucato> no, he's a communist. he's all in red :)
<mhb> why not both?
<nixternal> we are sick of calling the bomb squad to blow them up, only to find out I got my favorite doll, but now it is destroyed
<mhb> :o)
<nixternal> mhb: santa better have his visa! :p
<Jucato> I hope santa sends me an N801 or an Eee PC... then I won't mind :)
<mhb> the communist terrorists company - threatening USA since 1945.
<nixternal> Jucato: if you are still awake and santa hasn't been there yet, he isn't coming...you have to be sleeping for him to show up
<Jucato> then again... 1. we don't have chimneys. 2. he'll die in this weather. 3. he'll get mugged even before he can step out of his sleigh. 4. His reindeers are on the menu :)
<nixternal> mhb: here is what I don't understand about that whole visa mess and what really irritates me...
<mhb> nixternal: imagine santa claus asking his elves to make the photo of him 5cmx5cm, because that's the format United States require.
<Jucato> mhb: I doubt the U.S. Embassy will grant him a Visa, since he's from an unknown company on an unknown island :)
<nixternal> we have people from mexico jumping the border every day, yet our government is split...they are illegal, or they are good to go and received all kinds of free stuff..I support making them citizens as they tend to work and what not...I liked having our loose borders
<Jucato> (sounds familiar though)
<nixternal> one guy slips in from canada supposedly to attack NYC, and now we all have to pay for it...we hate it just as much as anyone else
<mhb> well the "golden years" of USA were all when the borders were open
<nixternal> I used to easily go up into Canada for a few weeks..now I have to go through hell and back just to go
<nixternal> I am hoping that will change one day
<mhb> I hope so, too
<nixternal> it was a cool country years ago, but now...I don't feel the true "patriotism" anymore
<nixternal> at first, I couldn't understand why other countries hated us so much, and I was angered by it...but that has all changed as I see why
<mhb> well I think once the middle-east conflicts are settled, it will be a good place again.
<nixternal> and you can really think the Linux community for that one...seeing as we are "international" you get to hear others comments about it, so you don't always learn geeky stuff around here :)
<mhb> provided the politicians stop scaring the voters with terrorism
<nixternal> well, we are a year away from a new president
<nixternal> hopefully that will help
<nosrednaekim> Hilary or Guliani certainly won't <_<
<nixternal> I will admit, I am a conservative (Republican) and voted for Bush twice, however if I had my choice again, I wouldn't vote for him again
<nixternal> Hillary is our next president, whether people want to believe it or not
<toma> as in Clinton?
<nixternal> ya
<nosrednaekim> yes
<toma> OMG
<nixternal> exactly my feeling :)
<toma> what are you guys doing overthere?
<nixternal> ask the liberals that one
 * mhb is going back to celebrating, see you later
<mhb> my first family comes first, you know :o)
<nixternal> I wouldn't mind Barack Obama, McCain possibly, or ...damn I forgot his name...
<nosrednaekim> Ron paul?
<nixternal> merry christmas mhb! have fun
<nosrednaekim> ;)
<toma> wasn't she the one that pushed the health system while her husband was in office?
<nixternal> ron paul is interesting to say the least
<nixternal> toma: yup
<nixternal> you watched sicko? :)
<nixternal> if so, don't believe everything you saw in sicko...I don't have health care, yet I go to the dr. just like everyone else and I don't pay out the arse
<nixternal> our health care system is a mess though, and just about everything else
<toma> i did not see it
<nixternal> manchicken: tell them how much you love ron paul :p
<nixternal> dudes, hide, he will blow a lid when he sees that
<nosrednaekim> haha
<nixternal> man, what is the Morman guys name that is running? I cannot think of it for the life of me
<toma> nixternal: will that be the first woman as president?
<jpatrick> nixternal: if you ask me, this whole place is a mess
<nosrednaekim> Mitt Romney?
<nixternal> toma: yes
<nixternal> nosrednaekim: thanks, ya him
<nixternal> I like him kind of
<effie_jayx> nixternal:  hello from kubuntu gutsy
<effie_jayx> :D
<nixternal> ooh, howdy effie_jayx
<effie_jayx> I installed on my laptop.. and I am a gnome freak...
<toma> clinton wasn't that bad compared to bush though
<nixternal> anyone who uses gnome is a freak :)
<effie_jayx> I like KDE ;)
<nixternal> clinton was a democrat/liberal that I actually liked
<nixternal> even if he is the reason for cutting my job in the military :)
<nixternal> I would be 4 years away from active duty retirement if it wasn't for him
<nixternal> voting in the US though has gone from "voting who will be best for us" to "voting for who will suck less"
<jussi01> nixternal: was it ever the first one anywhere?
<effie_jayx> nixternal:  just about every country...
<toma> nixternal: i thought there was a great system of pre-elections in the us
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> toma: there is, but I don't have any say-so in who goes further
<nixternal> the elections in the US are garbage, they are so easily cheated, which I think we saw from the 1st elections with Bush vs. Gore
<nosrednaekim> mmhm
<nixternal> gotta give it to Bush though, he straight Tony Soprano'd that one :)
<jussi01> effie_jayx: you got your menus sorted?
<Riddell> iRon: same here
<jussi01> Happy Birthday Riddell !!
<nixternal> Riddell: uploading updated kdelibs5, and now I can get back to building
<nixternal> what exactly does that CMAKE_SKIP_RPATH do that it causes an issue for us?
<iRon> Riddell: doesn't work?
<Riddell> iRon: we don't care for christmas, we have hogmanay
<nixternal> Riddell: also, I am using the "feather" wp from the meeting, and I actually really like it
<nixternal> eatin' some haggis today?
<iRon> Riddell: oh.. i was thought you telling me about user disk mounting :-D
<Riddell> nixternal: it stops adding an rpath, which we need because of our weird prefix (you could probably also use LD_LIBRARY_PATH or similar)
<nixternal> OK, so I was on the right track then with it
<Riddell> nixternal: "feather" wp?
<nixternal> my grandfather loved haggis, I wouldn't get near it
<Riddell> nixternal: no, lobster
<nixternal> wallpaper
<nixternal> mmmm lobster
<effie_jayx> jussi01:  nah... been fighting with a bigger demon...
<effie_jayx> theme manager
<effie_jayx> :D
<effie_jayx> I like kubuntu
<effie_jayx> and I am making it my  own...
<nixternal> heh, everyone fights with theme manager, and I don't know why
<nosrednaekim> yeah, I never could get the GNOME color manager working.
<effie_jayx> but I try to download themes from kde-look.org and kate tries to open them
<nixternal> I think I like the crystal theme we use, just with a smaller top bar, and the default crystal buttons
<effie_jayx> dunno if it is a konqueror bug...
<effie_jayx> nixternal:  I like plastik...
<nixternal> ya, plastik is still my favorite, since I have been a "vanilla" kde type of guy for a long time
<effie_jayx> nosrednaekim: color changing is not cool in gnome...
 * nosrednaekim like the desert color scheme with oxygen.
<jussi01> effie_jayx: you just open those files from withtin the themem manager.
<effie_jayx> jussi01:  I can't ... I click on download and kate firesup
<effie_jayx> I have to wget them..
<effie_jayx> nosrednaekim:  I am going to give it a look
<effie_jayx> I wonder if anyone has the same problem...
<jussi01> effie_jayx: so click save from kate...
<jussi01> ;)
<effie_jayx> all the gibberish... won't it mess up the file?
<nosrednaekim> effie_jayx: thats for KDE4... but you can use desert with kde3
<effie_jayx> ahhh :S
 * jussi01 still hasnt found a qt browser that he likes
<iRon> jussi01: just code it :) it would be nice to have lightweight WebKit/Qt browser as an alternative..
<jussi01> iRon: I guess you havent seen my coding skills...
<iRon> Swift is a cross-platform Web Browser based on Qt and QtWebkit http://code.google.com/p/swift-wb/
<jussi01> ohh, must have a look at that...
<iRon> jussi01: for now it is nothing to look at.. it is in a very pre-pre-alpha :) but it works though.
<jussi01> iRon: cool.
<jussi01> iRon: is this the one created for android?
<iRon> jussi01: no.. it just uses the same rendering engine -- WebKit
<jussi01> iRon: yeps :)
<yuriy> how long should it take to do a bzr push to launchpad?
<nixternal> seconds, but instead it takes a long time
<nixternal> what are you pushing?
<nixternal> if it is a couple of small files, it doesn't take long usually
<nixternal> iRon: I have been playing with swift on my windows box..it is pretty slick
<yuriy> nixternal: i was playing around with adept, so that's what i'm trying to push. it's been >20 min
<nixternal> however, they are copyright violation though
<nixternal> heh
<nixternal> but hopefully Qt will be gpl v2 or newer soon
<Riddell> it won't
<Riddell> hopefully 2/3 though
<Riddell> nixternal: is swift gpl 3?
<nixternal> yes
<Riddell> bummer
<nixternal> ya
<nixternal> it has potential though
<iRon> all code must be under BSD license :-)
<nosrednaekim> yech... C#
<nixternal> ya, I want my code to make it into proprietary software...I don't think so, so BAH BSD
<nixternal> w00t, keybuk cleared up a little of the confusion on the ml
<rouzic> Riddell: happy birthday ;)
<yuriy> oh wow it's done
<rouzic> i can't use flashplugin-nonfree in konqueror :s
<nixternal> rouzic: nor can any of us until we fix konqi and xembed
<jpatrick> for some reason it works here
<nixternal> really?
<nixternal> hardy?
<jpatrick> @ youtube at least, with gutsy
<crimsun> you're on gutsy.
<nixternal> it is kind of working here
<jpatrick> so's rouzic
<nixternal> on hardy
<nixternal> I can hear a flash video on youtube, but I can't see it
<crimsun> 9,0,115,0?
<crimsun> nah, that's still broken
<nixternal> probably a reboot or restarting x might fix it
<nixternal> it wasn't working before at all, it would just cause konqi to crash
<rouzic> nixternal: gutsy
<nixternal> nope, still broken in hardy...we have sound, but no video
<rouzic> in firefox works flash
<Riddell> thanks rouzic!
<crimsun> ah, Riddell's another year older.  'grats!
<nixternal> nah, Riddell is special, he doubles in age every year now
<crimsun> my sympathies, then ;)
<nixternal> lol
<nosrednaekim> hey, I hope we are going with the simple menu for our KDE4
<nixternal> what is the simple menu?
<nixternal> the old menu?
<nixternal> like the kde 3 menu
<nosrednaekim> yeah
 * nosrednaekim detests kickoff
<nixternal> we will probably go witht he default one
<rouzic> nixternal: old menu! :-D
<nixternal> I do as well, but there are way more people who like it compared to those who don't
<nixternal> for a while, kickoff was probaby our #1 requested app to be packaged
<nixternal> s/probaby/probably
<nosrednaekim> [13:00] <HS^^> its close to kde4
<nosrednaekim> [13:00] <HS^^> and basicly rc2 is shit.  how can they fix this.
<nosrednaekim> [13:00] <HS^^> the menu is SO big and so ugly
<nosrednaekim> [13:00] <HS^
<nosrednaekim> lol:D
<nosrednaekim> (thats from #kubuntu)
<nixternal> the menu is small, that is what I don't like about it
<nixternal> I prefer Tasty Menu over it
<nixternal> is there a way I can make debuild work across both cores? I just noticed my building is only on one core
<nixternal> via temperature reading that is
<yuriy> build 2 things at the same time ^_^
<nixternal> lol
<nixternal> hrmm
<nixternal> I think it is time for a new cpu heatsink/fan
<nixternal> 70c
<nixternal> on one core
<manchicken> nixternal: Are you trying to make me look bad? :P
<nixternal> hehe
<manchicken> Ron Paul is the devil and Mitt Romney is his love-slave.
<nixternal> my dad and I just watched a thing about mr. paul, and my dad pretty much said "is he mental"
<manchicken> The answer to that is no.  He's not mental.  He's evil.
<manchicken> I can't remember who it was, but one of the GOP candidates said that health care is a luxury.
<nixternal> haha
<RadiantFire> well, everyone is entitled to an opinion, no need to bash them as evil for being misguided
<manchicken> RadiantFire: No, Ron Paul is actually evil though.
<manchicken> He wants to repeal the 14th amendment to the US Constitution which would end birth-right citizenship.
<RadiantFire> I got a flyer from him the other day, most of it seemed reasonable
<RadiantFire> anyway, happy holidays everyone
<manchicken> RadiantFire: They only tell you the nice parts.  Like I'm sure they didn't mention that he wants to remove all labor laws and environmental laws.
<manchicken> Oh, and the department of education.
<RadiantFire> manchicken: that has to be weighed against the fact there is no way he ever could do that, no matter how much he wants to
<manchicken> RadiantFire: The EPA, Dept. of Education, and Dept. of Labor are all cabinet positions IIRC... putting them right under the Prez.
<nixternal> just the leaders iirc, not the actual departments themselves
<manchicken> I'm pretty sure the president has the authority to disband or at least under-fund those groups.
<nixternal> today he said "we need to abolish taxes"...and when asked about how do you knock down the debt, he had that dear in the headlights look..that is what caused the mental statement from my old man
<nixternal> he don't have a chance anyways, and the only way for him to get past the prelims is to run independent now
<nixternal> I need to go get a cpu cooler, and I don't want to drive all the way to Frys or Tiger Direct
<nixternal> does Best Buy or Circuit City have any in there stores?
<nixternal> ahh, CC might, best buy stinks
<nixternal> BAH, not available in stores
<effie_jayx> heh
<nixternal> 78c
<nixternal> I can't have that when building
<manchicken> nixternal: That would make sense.
<nixternal> 78c wouldn't make sense
<nixternal> 60c tops on my lappy when building
<manchicken> But to that point I would say that he just omitted that he wasn't trying to abolish the debt at all.  I think he likes debt.
<nixternal> oh
<nixternal> hahaha
<manchicken> I think he just wants something else to blame on Mexico.
 * nixternal wants open borders again
 * manchicken isn't a fan of borders at all.
<nixternal> I wan mhb to come and visit me :)
<nixternal> s/wan/want
 * effie_jayx prefers shopping in barnes n' noble... 
<effie_jayx> :P
<nixternal> haha
<nixternal> so do I...I was there for a bit yesterday
<nixternal> did a kdelibs upload from there as a matter of fact
<effie_jayx> awwwwwwwww
<effie_jayx> I haven't been in the use for 3 years now...
 * manchicken misses his local coffee shop.
<effie_jayx> s/use/US
<nixternal> has anyone been to starbucks recently with a windows/apple lappy?
<manchicken> Not me.
<manchicken> :)
<nixternal> it seems they try to push something down to your machine
<manchicken> Really?
<manchicken> Would that surprise you?
<nixternal> I don't know if it is that iTunes crap or not
<manchicken> It wouldn't surprise me :)
<nixternal> well I never had noticed anything until our local one did the iTune stuff
<nixternal> as soon as I go to a website, I get a popup from Konqi that is empty, and then a crash
<nixternal> ARGH!
<nixternal> what is wrong with the buildd's
<nixternal> kicked back my kdelibs4 with chroot problems
<GNUro> Merry Christmas to you all
<nixternal> what can one do when the buildd fails to build due to a chroot problem? do I have to reupload?
<nixternal> out of all of my uploads, I have never had a problem
<crimsun> nixternal: ask for a give-back.
<nixternal> crimsun: can I have a give back?
<nixternal> :p
<crimsun> nixternal: if I were an archive admin, I would be happy.
 * nixternal bets all of the archive admins are on holiday
<crimsun> happy to^
<jpatrick> nixternal: well, I'm waiting for Hobbsee :)
<nixternal> I just left a "pretty please" comment in ubuntu-devel
<crimsun> I'm having tonnes of fun jumping wifi points here in the district.
<nixternal> hehe
<crimsun> stupid holiday eve and retails closing earlier
<crimsun> :)
<nixternal> Potomoc Mills is open until 6 I heard
<nixternal> at least they used to stay open until 6 on xmas eve...I always went there then, it wasn't as busy and I got all of my shopping done in like an hour :)
<daSkreech> nixternal: can We have DE LTS ?
<nixternal> NO
<nixternal> what is DE LTS?
<nixternal> ;(
<nixternal> err, ;)
<daSkreech> Well We are looking to delay our LTS by one release right ?
<nixternal> no
<nixternal> we are looking to delay out LTS until Canonical waves the LTS wand over us
<nixternal> re: keybuks response on the mailing list
<crimsun> may I have an LTS wand, too?
<nixternal> heh, it seems those are the hottest item this year :)
<nixternal> Canonical is just scared that KDE 4 will kick arse and take over Gnome, so they drop the LTS so it pisses off users and prevents us from ruling the world
<nixternal> ^^ that was a joke, don't go around quoting me on that one
<daSkreech> I won't cause that's retarded
<nixternal> daSkreech: is it? or is it true?
<nixternal> ^^ that wasn't a joke
<nixternal> :p
<daSkreech> It's truly retarded :)
<nixternal> uh oh, he is here, so shhhh
<daSkreech> So..
<daSkreech> Dang it
<daSkreech> just as I was about to blurt out too
<nixternal> hahaha
 * daSkreech pouts and sulks in the Korner
<nixternal> imbrandon: can I build 1 package across multiple cores? if so, teach me obi wan
<daSkreech> Here’s the killer that makes this beta release amazing: more GTK support.
<ScottK2> nixternal: imbrandon isn't online.  He just dropped me off at my Dad's house, so there's no way he's home yet.
<nixternal> groovy
<nixternal> oh ya, you are in kc...forgot about that
<daSkreech> So we can't have a LTS till 2010 ?
<crimsun> no, you can't have a PONY!!
<daSkreech> OMGPONIEZ!
 * daSkreech will have a GoldenHorse
<ScottK2> There are no ponies.  Laserjock is keeping them all anyways.
<nixternal> haha
<daSkreech> Since we can't LTS just KDE We have to get all the stuff in Main LTsed right ?
<nixternal> huh?
<ScottK2> Well it's not clear in the current model exactly what is covered by LTS.
<nixternal> everything non-KDE will be LTS
<daSkreech> Right
<daSkreech> I'm asking if we can make just KDE LTS
<nixternal> everything non-Kubuntu as well
<nixternal> daSkreech: that isn't what Canonical wants
<nixternal> supposedly they aren't sure about the status of KDE come 2011
<nixternal> KDE 3.x that is
<jpatrick> rock solid?
<nixternal> we couldn't LTS KDE 4 for probably another year or so
<ScottK2> The real question is, is there enough community interest to support KDE 3.5 for 3 years.
<nixternal> jpatrick: but will upstream be fixing the bugs, that was supposedly their key argument for their decision
<ScottK2> If there is, maybe it could be long term community supported.
<nixternal> ScottK2: honestly, I think there is
 * ScottK2 too.
<nixternal> because KDE is being asked the same things we are
 * daSkreech puts up hand
<jpatrick> nixternal: it's great as it is :) no word on 3.5.9 tho, but nm
<daSkreech> So we have no idea what the staus is for LTS ?
<ScottK2> Well how many Gnome bugs in a 2 year old release get fixed?
<nixternal> well, they are making some small bug fixes in the 3.5 branch
<ScottK2> That bit didn't make sense to me.
<nixternal> but none to worthy of a 3.5.9 release yet, or not worthy, just not enough from what I could see
<nixternal> ScottK2: apparently not many, because there is a lot of bickering of bugs that are 2+ years old in gnome that aren't getting attention
<ScottK2> It seems to me that the biggest issue would be security support and that's not generally a big deal.
<ScottK2> Right, so why is lack of upstream support an issue for Kubuntu?  Same problem in Gnome.
<daSkreech> can we LTS KDE against 8.04 packages ?
<nixternal> daSkreech: only if Canonical says yes
<nixternal> it isn't in our hands at all
<ScottK2> daSkreech: We can't LTS stuff.  Only Canonical can do that.
<daSkreech> do we know what it would take for them to say yes ?
<daSkreech> ScottK2:
<ScottK2> I think they already said no.
<nixternal> yes, KDE making a statement that they would support KDE 3 for another 3+ years
<ScottK2> The repository will be there.
<daSkreech> Oh sorry :)
<daSkreech> let me be more explicit
<ScottK2> So if some other company wanted to sell support contracts, they could ...
<daSkreech> can we get KDE4.1 packages shipping with 8.10 to be supported under 8.04 LTs ?
<nixternal> no
<daSkreech> So we backport them
<ScottK2> Still not part of the release.
<nixternal> we can't do shiznit for LTS, we are dead to LTS until Canonical says otherwise
<ScottK2> Backports is extremely not supported by Canonical.
<ScottK2> Unless you want to do a startup to offer LTS contracts for Kubuntu.
<nixternal> ScottK2: hrmm :)
<nixternal> then again, if Canonical isn't getting them, I would be willing to bet a start-up wouldn't be either
<daSkreech> ok
<ScottK2> A startup would have a different cost mix.
<nixternal> I think it would be different if the French Parliament and the Canary Islands went with Dapper, but they didn't, they went with Feisty
<daSkreech> who do I pester to find out about what it would take for a Mid cycle LTS for KDE packages ?
<ScottK2> Agree.
<nixternal> Mark Shuttleworth
<ScottK2> Agreed.
<daSkreech> He's not on
<crimsun> frankly feisty is a much stronger release than dapper.
<nixternal> yes it was imho
<ScottK2> Definitely.
<daSkreech> it was stronger release than Gutsy :)
<ScottK2> Dunno.  I think they each keep getting better.
<mhb> I don't think Hardy will be strong. At least Kubuntu Hardy won't.
<nixternal> Hardy is looking up too right now I must say
<nixternal> mhb: then that will be your fault :p
 * daSkreech ponders if he should write out a letter to Mark or just pounce him whne he logs in
<nixternal> you heard that, it is mhb's fault and not mine for once!
 * ScottK2 needs to run.  See you all later.
<mhb> Who's gonna fix D3lphin, who's gonna fix kde-guidance, who's gonna port all the Kubuntu apps to KDE4?
<nixternal> fix D3lphin by getting rid of it
<crimsun> arguably a lot can be done to make Kubuntu 8.04 stronger than even Ubuntu 8.04 LTS.
<nixternal> I am not up on Guidance really, and I have heard mixed reactions on it..I leave the power stuff tot he power people
<daSkreech> How?
<mhb> nixternal: guidance was great
<nixternal> porting the Kubuntu apps to KDE 4 will of course happen over time
<daSkreech> Just the bling on Hardy being thrown around is near KDE4 hype
<nixternal> although, there aren't many to port, except for adept, which is scary
<daSkreech> yuriy: ping
<mhb> nixternal: when it first arrived, that is at 5.10
<daSkreech> We should have a wiki page of what needs to be done for Kubuntu apps -> KDE4
<mhb> since then it hasn't been improved much.
<nixternal> well I know my battery only goes for about 1.5 hours with Kubuntu, and 2.5 hours with Ubuntu
<jpatrick> wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo
<nixternal> and that was tested with a Live CD though
<daSkreech> nixternal: You got linked to from Digg :)
<nixternal> Fedora goes for about 2.5 hours as well
<nixternal> daSkreech: when?
<nixternal> obviously wasn't important this go round as I didn't hear anything from Dreamhost :)
<daSkreech> The LTS mailing list post
<daSkreech> your website is the first thing on there
<crimsun> has any effort been made to merge efforts from guidance and gnome-power-manager?
<nixternal> not that I know of...I think JR would know best though about that
<crimsun> err, am I even asking about the proper thing?
<crimsun> (from the Description, apparently not)
<crimsun> I'm attempting to refer to the backend that handles power management for Kubuntu
<daSkreech> Does Solid do power for KDE4 ?
<mhb> crimsun: no and it's not planned.
<mhb> crimsun: guidance-power-manager is going to get dropped anyway
<daSkreech> for?
<mhb> crimsun: we'll probably use KDE4's own power manager, so go complain to them.
<daSkreech> mhb: Is that Solid?
<mhb> frankly, with all the new Qt-dependent backends and GTK-dependent backends, I see no future in sharing code.
<nixternal> daSkreech: think of solid as a framework for media:/
<daSkreech> It doesn't manage hardware ?
<mhb> daSkreech: solid is more for plug-and-play devices, from what I understand.
<mhb> like USB sticks and removable media.
<daSkreech> Ah
<crimsun> mhb: hmm, shame.
<daSkreech> I recall some talk about Power management
<daSkreech>  can't think of what it would come under other than Solid
<mhb> crimsun: my point.
<nixternal> daSkreech: the reason you don't see power management talk much is because the distros have always implemented the power management
<nixternal> power management is different on Linux, BSD, Windows, and Mac, so it would be tough to have a slim and functional "one power manager for all" at this point
<daSkreech> Good point
<daSkreech> But would it make sense to have a framework they tweak ?
<nixternal> I would think so...but like I said, I leave the power stuff to the power people, as I definitely don't have a solid (no pun intended) understanding of it
<crimsun> most of the stuff is straightforward.
<crimsun> as with sound drivers, you get shafted with manufacturer-specific quirks.
<crimsun> more along the lines of "here's a spec, now go and make lives miserable.  Thanks!"
<nixternal> obviously sound drivers aren't straightforward enough for me, because if they were, I would have the correct stuff for sound with my Intel
<nixternal> :p
<crimsun> I've never gotten a straight answer from you regarding what precisely is/are wrong.  :p
<nixternal> haha
<crimsun> also, ship me your actual laptop or one exactly like it, and I'll be happy to look at it when I'm off work.
<nixternal> it wants to use pcm to control volume...the sound works, but not the way I would like it to
<nixternal> you had it work one time where my media keys worked with it
<nixternal> if I set pcm as master, I can control vol +/- but the mute is goofy
<nixternal> then again, I haven't tried it in a while...doing so now :)
<crimsun> what was the last Kubuntu release to "support the media keys properly?"
<nixternal> actually that doesn't work either
<nixternal> either Edgy or Feisty
<nixternal> Edgy I know it worked
<crimsun> right, so l-s-2.6.18 or l-s-2.6.20
<nixternal> and it isn't a Kubuntu thing either...it doesn't work with any distro that I have tried
<iRon> All media keys works for me on Gutsy..
<crimsun> s/8/7/
<crimsun> iRon: that doesn't mean anything WRT Rich's issues
<crimsun> media keys are tied to either acpi or the sound driver itself.
<crimsun> in the latter case, it's extremely codec-dependent and has nothing to do with the generic driver.
<crimsun> nixternal: got an LP URL for it/them?
<nixternal> bug url that I filed?
<crimsun> or URLs, yes.
<nixternal> looking now
<nixternal> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.22/+bug/120515
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 120515 in linux-source-2.6.22 "Master volume control doesn't work, PCM only" [Medium,Fix released]
<nixternal> there is one marked as fix released
<crimsun> mm.
<crimsun> let's see if you've been bitten by alsactl.
<crimsun> ok, first test: sudo mv /etc/udev/rules.d/85-alsa.rules ~/
<crimsun> then reboot.  Let's take a look at the initial state.
<crimsun> (man, I love people attaching completely unrelated comments to bug reports...)
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> k, brb for a reboot
<nixternal> k, back
<nixternal> moving those I only have Master | PCM in KMix now, which is different than before
<crimsun> "those" being?
<nixternal> digital I think
<nixternal> which didn't do anything
<crimsun> pastebin your `amixer`, please
<nixternal> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49493/
<crimsun> (sec)
<crimsun> ok, please clarify whether in Edgy, adjusting "digital" adjusted the volume of speakers and/or headphones via media keys
<nixternal> it did
<crimsun> ok, I meant "please tell what using the media keys did in Edgy"
<nixternal> I have 3 volume related keys, volume up/down and mute
<nixternal> they did exactly as they were supposed to do on the Master channel
<nixternal> brb
<crimsun> nixternal: ok, so with `alsamixer` open in a Konsole, what do the media keys do in !Edgy?
<crimsun> shame we don't have hwdep compiled in ;/
<crimsun> [for HDA, that is]
<nixternal> I don't even have edgy anything around here
<nixternal> err, !Edgy, got it
<nixternal> move master up and down, and mute master
<crimsun> nixternal: err, they do the same things?
<crimsun> (meaning, they controlled Master in Edgy and newer versions?)
<imbrandon> nixternal: re:multi-core compile, you just use more -j # or make a cc wrapper
<imbrandon> like with 2 cores you likely want -j 4
<imbrandon> rule of thumb is cores*2 == -j #
<daSkreech> Hmm Linux uses TPM now?
<imbrandon> ScottK2: hehe yea JUST walked back in :)
<imbrandon> crimsun: Merry Christmass :)
<nixternal> Merry Christmahanakwanzaka
<imbrandon> lol
<imbrandon> nixternal: if your compiling packages in parallel though ther is a mail to the debian-devel reciently you might wayt to read, about %10 of packages fail when compiled like that
<imbrandon> maybe less, but its a signifigant number
<nixternal> Riddell: if you come back around after eatin' some lobster, kde4libs 3.97.0-3ubuntu3 needs a give-back
<jjesse> hello nixternal
<nixternal> howdy jjesse
<jjesse> happy christmas eve
<nixternal> same to you sir
<jjesse> :)
<jjesse> so i wrote some thoughts on kubuntu and 8.04 that currently has 96 veiws
<nixternal> where at?
<jjesse> jjesse.wordpress.com
<jjesse> my non-planet blug
<nixternal> how come you don't agregate that bad boy?
<jpatrick> nixternal: do you do latex?
<nixternal> yes
<jjesse> nixternal: because i write a lot of non-linux and political stuff on that
<nixternal> ahhh
<jjesse> actually thinking about just agreating the ubuntu/kubuntu stuff
<nixternal> you can create a 'kubuntu' topic and agregate just it btw
<nixternal> ya
<jpatrick> nixternal: do you know how I change all \section's to a colour?
<nixternal> depends on the theme you are using, or class
<nixternal> are you using latex-beamer?
<jpatrick> don't think so
<jpatrick> texlive
<nixternal> what class if any are you importing into your document?
<nixternal> some classes have colors hardcoded
<jpatrick> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/2983/
<jpatrick> basically I don't want to have to put \color{kubuntublue} everytime
<nixternal> \section{\color{blue or whatever color you want}Section Name}
<nixternal> that is how I typically do it
<jpatrick> yes, I don't want to do that :) want it to include it anyway
<nixternal> you can make up your own tag
<jpatrick> ah yes
<nixternal> name it foobar and have it set to how you want it to look
<nixternal> then call it like \foobar{bar is foo}
<jjesse> hrmm if 077 is to open for my ssh key for bzr, what settings does it have to be?
<jpatrick> ok, thanks
<nixternal> 700 I thought jjesse
 * nixternal looks
<jjesse> that did it
<nixternal> -rw------- 1 nixternal nixternal  1743 2007-01-08 20:41 id_rsa
<nixternal> -rw-r--r-- 1 nixternal nixternal   403 2007-01-08 20:41 id_rsa.pub
<nixternal> ~/.ssh is 700
<jjesse> thanks :)
<nixternal> no problemo
<nixternal> funny you asked, because I setup another ssh key on my desktop today..that is how I knew it off the top of my head :)
<jjesse> grumble now my bzr branch is locked, what is that command again?
<nixternal> bzr break-lock?
<nixternal> there isn't a 'clean' like there is for svn
<nixternal> hrmm
<jjesse> yup that was it
 * jjesse was working on documentation today
<nixternal> wooohooo
<nixternal> jjesse: do you think we should create some kubuntu4 documentation?
<jjesse> kubuntu4?  that would be kde4 for kubuntu?
<jjesse> yes i think we should
 * jjesse has to re-write the kubuntu chapter in the official book somehow as well
<nixternal> yes
<jjesse_> sorry dropped connection at in-laws
<nixternal> did you guys bet a buttload of snow?
<jjesse> haven't been in GR since early sunday morning
<jjesse> in detroit at in-laws and they don't have much at all
<nixternal> ahh, ya I heard Berrien County got nailed
<jjesse> Riddell: happy freakin birthday
<jjesse> that's what i heard
<jjesse> GRR (grand rapids airport) lost power for 13 hours
<nixternal> oh wow
<jjesse> yeah couldn't believe that
<jjesse> it was averaging 45 mph for wind
<Riddell> thanks jjesse!
<Riddell> nixternal: I can't do give back
<Riddell> nixternal: hobbsee can, or you can just do another upload
<Riddell> nixternal: why did it need give back?
<jpatrick> chroot problems
<jpatrick> all packages seem to be affected
<nixternal> Riddell: what jpatrick said
<nixternal> only i386 and ppc
<nixternal> everything else was fine
<jpatrick> I had one on sparc
<nixternal> I will just up the version and reupload
<Riddell> oh well, poke infinity about that, but he'll be in the middle of christmas by now
<nixternal> I need to see if any other i386 chokes happened first
<jpatrick> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/+builds?build_text=&build_state=chrootwait
<jjesse_> grr kde4 freezes for me
<jjesse> makes it hard to work :(
<jjesse> for those running kde4 can they run programs such as adept or add/remove programs/
<jjesse> i cant' get sudo to validate against them
<seezer> jjesse: try "kdesudo adept_manager"
<seezer> i think that worked for me
<jjesse> seezer: yes it does, but starting anything from the menu that requires sudo rights doesn't authenticate
<seezer> it does - but you have to use your root password
<seezer> which is not set in kubuntu by default
<seezer> don't ask me why - haven't looked into that any further
<jjesse> when i use kdesudo it works, however just going to the menu -> Add/Remove Programs prompts for a password, which should be my password which has sudo priveliges right?
<seezer> set a password for root (sudo passwd root) and use that - or find a way around the "problem" and notify me afterwards ;)
<mhb> jjesse: has anyone answered your questions yet?
<jjesse> mhb: not yet, but heading out
 * jjesse heads to christmas eve servcixe
<seezer> mhb: can you answer that?
<nixternal> haha, out of all of the buildd's, only hppa and ia64 are working
<nixternal> that is awesome! bah!
<mhb> seezer: most of it, but if someone else can handle that...
<nixternal> Riddell: if we go with stdin's patches, we can't do a full merge with debian then...so all I am going to do is grab the new cdbs/, use it, and keep the rest of our stuff..I was wondering why all of a sudden it would crash out on usr/share/applications/*.desktop
#kubuntu-devel 2007-12-25
<mhb> nice, the solid notifier in the panel actually works!
<cheguevara_> evening
<cheguevara_> hey Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> heya!
<Hobbsee> nixternal: buildds fallen over, have they?
<cheguevara_> he wanted you to give back kdelibs i believe
<cheguevara_> kde4libs that is
<Hobbsee> ah
 * Hobbsee --> gone
<blizzzek> gn8
<nixternal> Hobbsee: no need to give back anything, it seems they are hurtin'
<Hobbsee> nixternal: ahhh.
 * Hobbsee might look later
<nixternal> no biggy...allows me to update everything here and then do a batch upload
<nosrednaekim> anyone know where guidance monitor config stores its config files for individual users?
<Hobbsee> nixternal: yup, that'll require admin access
<Jucato> Hobbsee: Merry Christmas (yeah very very late)
<Hobbsee> heya Jucato!  merry christmas to you too!
<GNUton> marry xmas to you all!
<Jucato> Merry Christmas to you as well GNUton
<GNUton> Jucato: :)
<jpatrick> Riddell: merry x'mas! could you take a look at http://people.ubuntuwire.com/~jpatrick/tutorials/ ?
<apachelogger_> merry xmas!
 * apachelogger_ hands out cookies
<apachelogger_> jpatrick: work? on xmas morning? Oo
<jpatrick> apachelogger_: it's to help get more devs in ;)
<jpatrick> feel free to 'revu' yourself
<apachelogger_> Oo
<jpatrick> ...the document
 * apachelogger_ suddenly thinks his coughing and stuff isn't all that sick after all :P
<apachelogger_> jpatrick: libqt3-mt-dev is redundant
<jpatrick> apachelogger_: yeah, but I prefer to explictly put it
<apachelogger_> jpatrick: packaging is missing a license version
<apachelogger_> packaging copyrigh/license is missing a license version
<jpatrick> pardon?
<apachelogger_> The Debian packaging is (C) 2007, Jonathan Patrick Davies
<apachelogger_> <jpatrick@kubuntu.org> and is licensed under the GPL, see above.
<apachelogger_> GPL version???
<jpatrick> ah
<apachelogger_> :P
<jpatrick> "under the version 2 of GPL license" ?
<apachelogger_> yeah, something like that
<apachelogger_> well
<jpatrick> or later
<apachelogger_> version, or at your opinion any later version
<jpatrick> done
<apachelogger_> jpatrick: btw, I think you should explain what CDBS actually is, how it works and what it (dis)advantages are
<apachelogger_> also if the dh based rules isn't highly commented, which I can't remember ;-), you probably should do so... so that everyone gets an idea how all that stuff works
<jpatrick> ok
<apachelogger_> jpatrick: maybe explaining the watch file might be good as well, in case $READER wants to get a revu from a non kubuntu motu ;-)
 * apachelogger_ has to find some drugs to get his fits of coughing under control
<apachelogger_> lunch at grandma's :S
<apachelogger_> cya
<jpatrick> later
<jpatrick> merry christmas Hobbsee !
<iRon> 26000 of people has voted for question to our Ukrainian president: "How to patch KDE2 on FreeBSD".. Now we are waiting for press-conference which must take place on Dec 27 ;-)
<cheguevara_> iRon, your president is copying our president :P
<iRon> cheguevara_: yep :)
<cheguevara_> iRon: do you support him or you support Yanukovich?
<iRon> cheguevara_: i'm far from politics ...
<iRon> i support kubuntu :)
<cheguevara_> heh
<cheguevara_> iRon, have you heard of NBP in Ukraine?
<iRon> NBP? what's that? :)
<cheguevara_> Национал-Большевистская Партия
<iRon> cheguevara_: no :)
<cheguevara_> kk never mind :P
<cheguevara_> bug 178234
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 178234 in ubuntu "GTK themes doesn't work." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178234
<jpatrick> merry xmas cheguevara !
<cheguevara> thanks jpatrick you too :)
<TuxMan> Hello
<TuxMan> Any tutorials/conferences going on?
<jpatrick> TuxMan: that was ages ago
<jpatrick> (merry xmas btw)
<TuxMan> You too!
<TuxMan> I got an XO laptop for Xmas
<TuxMan> Been trying to find a way to make Ubuntu/Kubuntu work on it
<jpatrick> TuxMan: how you looked though the tutorialsday logs?
<TuxMan> no..
<TuxMan> how? im new to kopete =|
<jpatrick> TuxMan: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuTutorialsDay , and pdf's at http://people.ubuntuwire.com/~jpatrick/tutorials/
<jpatrick> TuxMan: support channel is #kubuntu
<TuxMan> Oh! Thanks!
<jpatrick> bitte
<jpatrick> hey Elidix !
<Elidix> jpatrick \o
<Elidix> hi ^^
<apachelogger__> Lure: I suppose I don't have to package QLandkarte? ;-)
 * CheGuevara is now running KDE 4 svn
<jpatrick> :O
<CheGuevara> i am not seeing how the icons on desktop is gonna work
 * jpatrick _dislikes_ icons on desktops_
 * CheGuevara downloads everything to the desktop
 * apachelogger__ notes that ubuntu default download path is desktop :P
<CheGuevara> yep
 * apachelogger__ hates desktops though
<apachelogger__> best would be to replace it with something useful
 * CheGuevara wants a networkmanager plasmoid
<apachelogger__> like an aquarium or something
<CheGuevara> god firefox is scary on KDE 4 :P
<apachelogger__> ehm
<apachelogger__> firefox is always scary
<jpatrick> Konqueror ftw
<apachelogger__> Konqueror+WebKit ftw
<apachelogger__> meh
 * apachelogger__ is out of nectarines :(
<CheGuevara> lol
<apachelogger__> hm
<apachelogger__> xmas packages...
<apachelogger__> pokerth
<CheGuevara> lets write a qt frontend for FF :P
<apachelogger__> kgtk
<apachelogger__> maybe sqliteman
<CheGuevara> :P
<apachelogger__> CheGuevara: there have been plans on that
<apachelogger__> I think by SUSE
<CheGuevara> yeah i've heard
<apachelogger__> but since ff is crap...
<CheGuevara> heard somethign like that mozilla didn't give them svn access or something
<apachelogger__> I think they would have forked it then ;-)
<CheGuevara> whats supposed to be faster opengl or xrender
<nosrednaekim> openGL if you have decent HW
<apachelogger__> depends on driver/chip
<apachelogger__> hm
<apachelogger__> maybe also xmas package: megamek
<apachelogger__> life time package: jashaka
<apachelogger__> totally not xmas package: doomsday engine
<CheGuevara> http://steelgryphon.com/blog/?p=108#comment-107274
<nosrednaekim> ya... firefox is probably controlled somewhere by Miguel de Izca
<CheGuevara> https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=297788
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 297788 in CVS Account Request "CVS account request Dirk Mueller for Firefox/Qt" [Normal,Assigned]
<CheGuevara> this is what i was talking about
<nosrednaekim> whats bad about that?
<apachelogger__> well
<apachelogger__> I wonder why dirk didn't write some patches then
<CheGuevara> true
<apachelogger__> really, dirk is the kind of person which I'd call a super hacker
<CheGuevara> dirk is novell right?
<apachelogger__> yeah
<apachelogger__> well, not an evangelist like stephan binner ;-)
<CheGuevara> hehe
<CheGuevara> http://files.opensuse.org/opensuse/en/7/76/Konqi-opensuse-small.jpg
<CheGuevara> :P
<apachelogger__> meh
<fdoving> orter.active.Vorian] joins #kubuntu-devel6/Konqi-opensuse-sma
<Vorian> hello to you too fdoving
<jpatrick> ?
<fdoving> grr..
<apachelogger__> lol
<Vorian> :)
<fdoving> hi.
<toma> hi fdoving
<fdoving> hi toma.
<apachelogger__> meh
 * apachelogger__ kicks amarok
<nosrednaekim> no!
<apachelogger__> enough of that christmas music
 * jpatrick watches as loud metal music comes out of apachelogger__'s speakers
 * apachelogger__ is listening to Touch It / Technologic by Daft Punk on Alive 2007 [Amarok]
<apachelogger__> there we go
<apachelogger__> jpatrick: now, if that is metal? Oo
<jpatrick> apachelogger__: it came before the /np
<apachelogger__> -.-
<apachelogger__> got me
<fdoving> merry christmas to all who celebrates that.
<Vorian> same to you fdoving :)
<apachelogger__> fdoving: to you to
 * apachelogger__ hands out cookie
<apachelogger__> +s
<Vorian> \o/
 * Vorian eats da kookies
<apachelogger__> meh
<apachelogger__> I hate it when I stop packaging for some reason
<apachelogger__> after some weeks I should restart from scratch because I forgot everything -.-
<Vorian> kde-devel, cs KDE #
 * Vorian ducks
 * kde-devel hits Vorian with a copy of KDE 2
<Vorian> nooooo
<apachelogger__> wooohooo
<apachelogger__> KDE2
<apachelogger__> now that was an awesome series
<apachelogger__> not so crapped out
<kde-devel> wtf
<CheGuevara> http://www.kde.org/screenshots/kde2shots.php
<apachelogger__> did anyone ever try kgtk?
<nosrednaekim> whats that...
<apachelogger__> wrapper to use kde dialogs in gtk apps
<CheGuevara> http://www.kde.org/screenshots/kde1shots.php
<CheGuevara> sexy :P
<apachelogger__> CheGuevara: at least branded :P
<apachelogger__> install all of KDE 4 and check all the apps
<apachelogger__> if you then can say all those apps look like they are 4ish you might consult a doctor
<CheGuevara> lol
<apachelogger__> kuser is a good example
<CheGuevara> have you seen the font installer on vista :P
<apachelogger__> that app already look  out of place in 3
<apachelogger__> CheGuevara: nope
<apachelogger__> well
<apachelogger__> vista is a whole nother story :P
<apachelogger__> vista is a wrapper for XP
<CheGuevara> http://nathanbowers.com/wp-content/uploads/2007/06/vista-font-manager.png\
<CheGuevara> here u go
<CheGuevara> thats not even xp
<CheGuevara> more like 3.1 :P
<apachelogger__> Oo
<apachelogger__> I always thought that is just dragndrop on windows?
<CheGuevara> it can be
<CheGuevara> but if you right click in the fonts folder
<apachelogger__> /usr/bin/kdialogd-wrapper: line 23: kdialogd4: command not found
<CheGuevara> there's an option to add fonts
<CheGuevara> which brings in that box
<apachelogger__> meh
<apachelogger__> well
<apachelogger__> then also windows has that old crap issue
<apachelogger__> but not as bad as KDE
<CheGuevara> yeah but what i always wondered, since that is a file selection dialog box, why doesn't it re-use the code
<CheGuevara> kgtk looks interesting
<apachelogger__> well
<apachelogger__> one can't build KDE3 and KDE4 support at the same time
<apachelogger__> which makes me wonder how to package both
<apachelogger__> which probably was the reason I stopped packaging it
<apachelogger__> kdialogd3: Timeout:30
<apachelogger__> bah
 * apachelogger__ kicks that stupid app
 * CheGuevara switche from xchat to konversation
<CheGuevara> *switched
<jpatrick> irssi ftw
<CheGuevara> might as well just use bitchx then
<jpatrick> bitchx was removed from hardy
<CheGuevara> awww
<CheGuevara> konversation kde 4 port doesn't seem to be coming any time soon as well
<fdoving> irssi is nicer than bitchx, bitchx is a little bit outdated.
<CheGuevara> apperentely bitchx2 is coming
<CheGuevara> BitchX is the most popular IRC client among Unix systems. You can also use it on Windows, but if you had a Picasso painting, would you put it in the bathroom?
<CheGuevara> lol
 * apachelogger__ reports: kgtk is totally not working -.-
<apachelogger__> cool
<apachelogger__> now gimp explodes
<apachelogger__> Oo
<apachelogger__> (gimp:2363): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_widget_send_expose: assertion `GTK_WIDGET_REALIZED (widget)' failed
<apachelogger__> wooohoo
 * apachelogger__ takes CheGuevara for a dance
 * CheGuevara is happy he didn't install kgtk yet :P
<apachelogger__> CheGuevara: it only works if you start the app with the wrapper script anyway
<Riddell> apachelogger__: what the naach is kgtk?
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to:  Welcome to the Kubuntu developers channel | Merry Christmas to all | Next meeting: 2nd January
<apachelogger__> Riddell: a wrapper to use native KDE dialogs
<apachelogger__> works with Qt and Gtk apps
<apachelogger__> theoretically
<apachelogger__> http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=36077
<CheGuevara> package it for kubuntu :P
<CheGuevara> 2.6.24-rc6-mm1
<CheGuevara> This kernel doesn't work on i386!
<CheGuevara> useful
<Riddell> not if it doesn't work
<apachelogger__> Riddell: well, then at least we could generate some work for new devs ;-)
<CheGuevara> like they don't have enough :P
 * apachelogger__ declares: ubuntu's gtk is b0rked
<CheGuevara> yeah just blame them :P
<apachelogger__> well
<apachelogger__> it works for Qt
<apachelogger__> just tried with opera
<apachelogger__> hm
<apachelogger__> almost at least
<apachelogger__> I think my opera just locked up :P
<apachelogger__> /usr/bin/kqt3-wrapper: line 29:  3868 Segmentation fault      (core dumped) LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/kgtk/libkqt3.so:$LD_PRELOAD "$@"
<apachelogger__> yay
<apachelogger__> -.-
<apachelogger__> maybe that is fixed in .4
<apachelogger__> oh
<apachelogger__> I actually have .4 -.-
<CheGuevara> hmm .24 ubuntu kernel is funy, under some reboots sound chooses not to load
<jpatrick> that's not funny
<apachelogger__> depends :P
 * apachelogger__ suspects the gtk-qt-engine to be responsible for the br0ken gtk
<jpatrick> apachelogger__: would you like it if your amarok just stopped working?
<CheGuevara> another thing we'll be missing with kde 4
<apachelogger__> jpatrick: considering I don't reboot in months I probably wouldn't notice :P
<apachelogger__> CheGuevara: work stop?
<jpatrick> heh
<CheGuevara> no gtk-qt-engine :P
<apachelogger__> well, as I saied a work stop :P
<CheGuevara> lol
<CheGuevara> seems to be dead upstream as well
<apachelogger__> well
<apachelogger__> IMO gtk should just be ported to qt
<apachelogger__> much more reasonable
<CheGuevara> haha
 * apachelogger__ wonders how to burn the gtk-qt-engine
<CheGuevara> dont't forget C vs C++
<apachelogger__> who is using C anyway?
<CheGuevara> gnome
<apachelogger__> ah
<apachelogger__> that isn't true :P
<apachelogger__> mostly it's perl and python and stuff
<CheGuevara> rewrite gnome in gtkmm!
<jpatrick> mono...
 * apachelogger__ doesn't like mono
<apachelogger__> they didn't manage to get the vb.net love
<apachelogger__> hm
<apachelogger__> gtk-qt isn't the problem
<apachelogger__> strange
<apachelogger__> maybe my libs are messed up
<CheGuevara> now i am tempted to try and announce that ur pc is b0rked
<apachelogger__> can someone please try to run kgtk?
<apachelogger__> CheGuevara: my PC is b0rked
<apachelogger__> what do you expact from a machine running suse, kubuntu and windows part time?
<CheGuevara> unhappy grub :P
<CheGuevara> i will try it though
<CheGuevara> wanna go for a cig first
 * apachelogger__ can'
<apachelogger__> t
<apachelogger__> tried to smoke before, tasted like *****
<CheGuevara> lucky
 * apachelogger__ should probably become a nu generation hacker anyway ;-)
<CheGuevara> being addicted sucks
<apachelogger__> not smoking, not alcohol drinking
<apachelogger__> but tea
<jpatrick> tea!!
<apachelogger__> see :P
<CheGuevara> i never had a feeling it tastes like crap though
<CheGuevara> weed does....
 * jpatrick : tea and coffeo
<apachelogger__> oh, no coffee either
<CheGuevara> as long as its not tea with milk :P
<apachelogger__> but earl grey
 * apachelogger__ notes that he never tried tea with milk
<CheGuevara> mmm earl gray is nice
<CheGuevara> neither have i
<CheGuevara> though living in UK you see it quiet often :P
<apachelogger__> lol
<CheGuevara> lets ask Riddell
<CheGuevara> though he'll probably tell us that Scotland != UK :P
<jpatrick> tea with milk is good
<CheGuevara> if you say so :P
<CheGuevara> right brb
<CheGuevara> back
<CheGuevara> apachelogger__: kdialogd4: command not found
<CheGuevara> apachelogger__: after ln -s it seems to work fine with firefox
<doc__> hi there
<jpatrick> hi doc__
<CheGuevara> hi
<jpatrick> CheGuevara: can you pop by #ubuntu-ops a sec?
<CheGuevara> yar
#kubuntu-devel 2007-12-26
<Riddell> CheGuevara: milk with tea or coffee is an English thing
<Riddell> not done where I come from
<Riddell> I hear they put ice in their whisky too
<CheGuevara> nah milk with coffee is everywhere
<Riddell> goodness no, defeats the point to dilute the taste
<Riddell> although in the Canary islands they use condensed milk which is quite nice
<CheGuevara> coffee and cream may be
<Riddell> talking of English curiosities..
<CheGuevara> i wouldn't know i hate coffee in any form
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to:  Welcome to the Kubuntu developers channel | Merry Boxing Day to all | Next meeting: 2nd January
<CheGuevara> heh
<Hobbsee> firefox had a qt port
<Hobbsee> it was just unfinished
<CheGuevara> hmm really?
<CheGuevara> when was this
<Hobbsee> ages ago
<Hobbsee> firefox 1.x
<CheGuevara> ah
<CheGuevara> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-627979.html
<CheGuevara> looks like trolltech started working in it, but stoped
<jas01>  
<jas01> lol i was cleaning my keyboard
<CheGuevara> :P
<DaSkreech> Hobbsee: !
<DaSkreech> Jucato: !
<DaSkreech> ni*!
<Hobbsee> heya!
<DaSkreech> How are you?
<Hobbsee> good :)
<CheGuevara> hey DaSkreech
<DaSkreech> great!
<DaSkreech> hi CheGuevara
<rouzic> Hi all! :-*
<DaSkreech> :-*
<DaSkreech> Hobbsee: makes no sense to pester Ubuntu-devel about LTS does it ?
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: no
 * DaSkreech waits to pounce sabdfl
<DaSkreech> Hobbsee: how is Alpha 2 looking?
<CheGuevara> no point of looking at it, until kde 4 is there :P
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: of?
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: oh, hardy?
<Hobbsee> works reasonably well
<Hobbsee> exa on intel drivers is still slow
<DaSkreech> well Hobbsee  is on Gnome a lot these days
<DaSkreech> so I was asking impressions of that
<CheGuevara> thats because the new drm is not gonna enter official kernel tree any time soon
<CheGuevara> the new memory manager branch that is
<DaSkreech> IBM has TPM in linux now?
<CheGuevara> no TTM until .25
<CheGuevara> which means not until ubuntu 8.10
<CheGuevara> *sigh*
<santiago-ve> what an injustice... here... a cinema line says that they will show AVP-r on the 28th... and the other one (my favorite) say that they wont... until next year >.<
<ardchoille> When I type "about:konqueror" into konqueror, a nice webpage comes up. Where is that page located? I'd like to use it as a template for a bookmarks page on my box.
<Jucato>  /usr/share/apps/konqueror/about
<ardchoille> Jucato: Ah, I was looking in the wrong place.
<ardchoille> Jucato: ty
<Jucato> it seems to also make use of stylesheets that aren't located in that directory
<Jucato> generic KDE stylesheets (like those used in the KDE Handbooks/Help pages)
<ardchoille> That's too bad, I was hoping to use that
<Jucato> you can. just have to figure out where to get them and how to piece them all together ;P
<ardchoille> Will do :)
<Jucato> wb Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> ty
<santiago-ve> Guys im soffy for the offtopic... do you know any took for data recovery? just deleted an important text file on my pc
<santiago-ve> >.<
<Hobbsee> i'ts not ni the recycle bin, etc?
<santiago-ve> nope
<Hobbsee> darn
<santiago-ve> i usually delete with shift + delete...
<santiago-ve> but accidentally selected another file... (which was the one that i wasnt supposed to delete)
<Hobbsee> oh dear
<teKnofreak> santiago-ve, from now, have important files under version control ;)
<DaSkreech> santiago-ve: Which Filesystem?
<santiago-ve> ext3
<DaSkreech> no
<DaSkreech> can't get it back
<santiago-ve> ...
<santiago-ve> wieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee means i have to start over...
<DaSkreech> uSe Version Control :)
<santiago-ve> this might sound funny
<santiago-ve> but i didnt saw the "need" for using version control for this stuff... until now..
<santiago-ve> (its just a doc plain text file)
<teKnofreak> IIRC, version control started with plain text files ;)
<santiago-ve> oh well... just 305 functions to document
<santiago-ve> i still cant get why some PHP programmers (Specially in Venezuela) know anything about Documentation techs~
<uga> santiago-ve: DaSkreech: it _is_ possible to recover ext3 fs deleted files
<DaSkreech> Teach me o great one
<uga> lol
<uga> there's both tutorials based on fs-recovery on the net and even commercial tools to do so
<santiago-ve> ye comercial tools... but which one of it works
<uga> some that attempt recovering whole trees on the disk
<santiago-ve> :p
<santiago-ve> tested 2 before coming here
<santiago-ve> xD
<uga> I haven't used commercial ones, but recovered reiser-fs files using the first method
<uga> santiago-ve: ah
<uga> santiago-ve: http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/repairing-reiserfs-file-system-with-reiserfsck.html
<uga> I recovered the reiserfs files using that method
<uga> just do as if you were recovering a broken partition
<uga> and you recover lots of lost crap
<santiago-ve> lol
<santiago-ve> im not that desesperated xD
<uga> well, it worked. I recovered the whole of my /home =)
<santiago-ve> im already going again with the work
<santiago-ve> :O
<santiago-ve> anyways (puts that on his delicious)
 * santiago-ve wants to sleep
<santiago-ve> :(
<santiago-ve> bwahahha almost done
<santiago-ve> >:D
<ardchoille> I wonder if krusader is safe enough to make as the default file manager
<ardchoille> s/make/set/
<Jucato> safe enough?
<Jucato> and whose default file manager? yours or Kubuntu's?
<ardchoille> Well, it's a file manager, but I don't know the software well enough to say it's safe to use as the default.
<ardchoille> Mine in kubuntu
<ardchoille> I've never had a problem in kubuntu so I don't wanna go doing something that will end that trend
<Jucato> it's safe as in stable. it's older and more polished than d3lphin (note d3lphin)
<ardchoille> Yeah
<Jucato> but it sort of does require that you know how to use a twin-panel file manager or at least willing to learn how to use one
<ardchoille> Oh, I love krusader, been using it a while
<Jucato> hm.. ok... I don't understand your question then :)
<ardchoille> Safe, as in safe to set as the default on file associations (inade/directory)
<ardchoille> *inode
 * Jucato doesn't see why not.
 * Jucato finds "but I don't know the software well enough to say it's safe to use as the default." and "Oh, I love krusader, been using it a while" a bit conflicting :)
<ardchoille> I'll switch it then
<ardchoille> I don't know what all is required to be "default file manager" by the system.
<santiago-ve> hmmm Jucato so D3lphin isnt a "mispelled" name?
<santiago-ve> or it is?
<ardchoille> Jucato: When I set krusader as the default fm in File Associations, and then click on System > Home Folder, krusader doesn't launch. <-- that's what I was talking about.
<ardchoille> santiago-ve: dolphin is a symlink to d3lphin
<ardchoille> santiago-ve: file /usr/bin/dolphin
<Jucato> !d3lphin | santiago-ve
<ubotu> santiago-ve: Dolphin, or more properly D3lphin, is the new default file manager for Kubuntu 7.10 Gutsy Gibbon. If you would like to make Konqueror your default file manager again, go to Konqueror - Settings menu - Configure Konqueror - File Associations and change the association for inode/directory and inode/system_directory to Konqueror at the top rather than Dolphin.
<Jucato> it isn't misspelled ;)
<santiago-ve> ew
<santiago-ve> xD
<Jucato> dolphin and d3lphin are 2 different things
<santiago-ve> good thing im still with feisty :p
<santiago-ve> Jucato, enlighten me
<santiago-ve> :d
<ardchoille> d3lpjin is an ld fork of dolphin and no longer developed
<ardchoille> the dolphin in kde4 is much beter than d3lphin
<santiago-ve> just dont tellme dolphin is MDM (Mysql desktop manager)
<Jucato> santiago-ve: http://enzosworld.gmxhome.de/download.html
<Jucato> see the note there
<santiago-ve> seen read and understood
<santiago-ve> :d
<santiago-ve> ty for the info
<santiago-ve> well
<santiago-ve> have fun guys
<santiago-ve> im off to slee
<santiago-ve> sleep
<apachelogger> good morning my currently most favorite dev team :P
<teKnofreak> :p
<Che> morning
<jpatrick> moin
<Che> alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device
<Che> *sigh*
<Che> brb
<apachelogger_> bah
<apachelogger_> pokerth 0.6 has been released -.-
 * apachelogger_ now has to start all over again
<jpatrick> Vorian: I see you've applied for kubuntu member thingy, prehaps you should add yourself to the meeting page?
<ardchoille> I have an idea for the next Kubuntu Tutorials Day
<ardchoille> "How to make a proper patch"
<ardchoille> I"ll be honest, I don't even know what exactly a patch is.
<jpatrick> diff -Nurp origfile.diff file.diff
<ardchoille> I assume it's a small piece of code that the devs can integrate into an app.
<ardchoille> Well, that was a short class :)
<jpatrick> ardchoille: I'm going to have to give lines..
<CheGuevara> better class would be applying patches in deb packages
<ardchoille> CheGuevara: I agree
<ardchoille> "How to make a patch and then apply it"
<CheGuevara> yep
<jpatrick> CheGuevara ardchoille: same thing
<jpatrick> just do debian/rules apply-patches
<CheGuevara> could use cdbs's system
<jpatrick> it does
<ardchoille> jpatrick: Ah, ok
<Jucato> the arcane art of packaging...
<Jucato> 2 years into Kubuntu (about 1 or more into trying development) and I still haven't gotten even the basics right :D
<jpatrick> the patch just needs to be in debian/patches/
<jpatrick> Jucato: http://people.ubuntuwire.com/~jpatrick/tutorials/kubuntu-tutorials-day-packaging.pdf
<Jucato> jpatrick: downloaded it laredy :P
<Jucato> already*
<jpatrick> ah, ok
<ardchoille> That ,ust have been the fastest wget I've ever done
<Jucato> jpatrick: it's just that I don't really do packaging as my main activity (I'm sort of a bit more inclined towards coding, so manually applying patches, not relying on package management systems, etc.)
<Jucato> so everytime I try to fix or add something in Kubuntu (that's really the only reason why I try to learn packaging) i have to relearn everything :)
<Jucato> because it only happens every 6 months :P
<CheGuevara> lol
<jpatrick> change is the only constant
<ardchoille> jpatrick: This tutorial is very well done. I had problems following the irc logs due to too much activity in the channel. This pdf is awesome :)
<jpatrick> ardchoille: you're welcome
<Jucato> jpatrick: what's worse is that I keep on losing the notes/reminders to myself that I've made about packaging everytime :/
<ardchoille> Jucato: sudo apt-get install basket  :)
<jpatrick> Jucato: knotes > *
<Jucato> basket isn't really helpful if you've rm'ed your /home :)
<jpatrick> well, that isn't helping in any case
<Jucato> (the first time... the 2nd time I just rm'ed the file accidentally :P)
<ardchoille> Jucato: ouch!
<Jucato> ardchoille: you can say that again (but please don't)
<ardchoille> Jucato: There are a couple of realy neat apps, cron and tar, that you can use to tar up $HOME and put on a 2nd drive
 * ardchoille ducks
 * Jucato reaches for the gShotgun :)
<jpatrick> Jucato: use zsh, it warns you if you're about to rm something important
<Jucato> the most cruel death/torture you can inflict on someone... kill/hurt them with a gnome/gtk tool/weapon :)
<ardchoille> hehe
<Jucato> jpatrick: will it work even in a chroot? (which is how I accidentally rm'ed my home)
<jpatrick> Jucato: if you use it as shell, yeah
<CheGuevara> why can't it be kShotgun :P
<Jucato> CheGuevara: [21:54] <Jucato> the most cruel death/torture you can inflict on someone... kill/hurt them with a gnome/gtk tool/weapon :)
<CheGuevara> ah
<CheGuevara> missed that lol
<Jucato> :D
<Jucato> I guessed so :)
<CheGuevara> +1 then lol
<Jucato> +1 gnome-shotgun of pain... what a deadly weapon to inflict cruel and unusual punishment :)
<CheGuevara> lol
<kenkku> where am I supposed to put the application icon when packaging?
<jpatrick> kenkku: does the programs build system not do that itself?
<kenkku> jpatrick: nope
<jpatrick> what package?
<kenkku> jpatrick: the program doesn't actually even install itself
<kenkku> jpatrick: nothing you would know, it's just a program I'm packaging for a small audience
<jpatrick> aha, and it's not make, make install stuff?
<kenkku> only make to compile one binary
<kenkku> no make install
<kenkku> it would be possible to make one, though
<jpatrick> kenkku: icons should go to /usr/share/icons/hicolor/
<kenkku> jpatrick: thanks. I'll have to ask the developer about this, he's doing it mainly for mac, but it's qt so it works on linux too
<kenkku> so I guess he doesn't really know how the practices go on linux. it's such a small program, too, so it's not very important yet
<kenkku> this might be a weird question but.. why does debuild run make clean? :S
<jpatrick> you using cdbs?
<kenkku> nope
<kenkku> debhelper
<jpatrick> is "make clean" mentioned in debian/rules?
<kenkku> I mean it runs the clean in debian/rules
<kenkku> which includes make clean
<jpatrick> kenkku: never make clean from rules, if you do not wish to run it
<kenkku> hmm, so it is supposed to run at that point?
<jpatrick> it is to make sure the package is free of binaries before upload
<kenkku> ooh. I see.
<kenkku> i got a bit distracted since it says "# Add here commands to clean up after the build process."
<jpatrick> ah
<jpatrick> you wouldn't happen to be reading my tutorial? :)
<kenkku> I don't know, which one is it :P
<jpatrick> nm then
<kenkku> I'm reading the PackagingGuide in the wiki
<jpatrick> aha
<Jucato> jpatrick: would you be so kind as to add the link to your tutorial in the channel topic? :)
<jpatrick> lo effie_jayx
<kenkku> jpatrick: do you have a better tutorial then? ;)
<jpatrick> Jucato: which channel? it's not that good ;)
<Jucato> here :)
<Jucato> it's good enough to have been the material for the tutorials day :)
 * jpatrick dunno
<Jucato> pfft :P
<jpatrick> kenkku: http://people.ubuntuwire.com/~jpatrick/tutorials/
<kenkku> that looks better
<jpatrick> I could be a writer one day :o)
<effie_jayx> jpatrick: lo!!?
<jpatrick> effie_jayx: hello -> 'lo -> lo
<kenkku> "warning: Version number suggests Ubuntu changes, but Maintainer: does not have Ubuntu address"
<kenkku> how should I name the package? I'm only probably distributing it through PPA
<jpatrick> you can ignore that if you want
<kenkku> ok, I thought that would be the case
<CheGuevara> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/FAQ#head-8c0f73c5468e3df4abfafb4cf121ed1d226e5a92
<jpatrick> CheGuevara: yeah, but if it's personal, and not for Ubuntu: ignore
<CheGuevara> yeah i am just saying for educational puposes :P
<jpatrick> education? what's that o.O
<jpatrick> ;)
<CheGuevara> lol
<kenkku> argh.
<kenkku> well, pbuilder does everything nicely and then says "dpkg-deb: building package `qutescoop' in `../qutescoop_0.1.8-0ubuntu1~ppa1_i386.deb'." and does some stuff.. but the package is nowhere to be found
<jpatrick> is it in the directory above?
<kenkku> well, I wouldn't be saying this if it wasn't there :)
<stdin> kenkku: pbuilder puts them in /var/cache/pbuilder/result
<kenkku> weird, I tried packaging a few times before and it did appear where I though it would be
<ScottK2> Or in ~/pbuilder if you're using the pbuilder script in ubunt-dev-tools
<kenkku> well, I found the package now
<ScottK2> Where?
<jpatrick> no you can 'lintian' it for errors or just install :)
<kenkku> in /var/cache/pbuilder/result
<kenkku> hmm or is it.. the time is too old, so it's not the one
<kenkku> it appeared in the directory below the sources (where the original tarball is) before, but not now
<jpatrick> ok, looks like we lost Riddell
<Jucato> noooooooo
<kenkku> ok, NOW I got the deb
 * Jucato runs around like crazy, like a chicken with its head cut off
<jpatrick> kenkku: yaya
<kenkku> it was indeed in the /var/cache/pbuilder/result dir
<nosrednaekim> he's over in #kubuntu still
<jpatrick> lol
<jpatrick> invite: "You need to be a channel operator to do that"
<Jucato> :D
<Jucato> he'll notice... eventually... :)
<jpatrick> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Riddell, haggai, amu, imbrandon, Hobbsee or Mez
<imbrandon> ...
<imbrandon> jpatrick: ?
<jpatrick> imbrandon: /invite Riddell ;)
<Jucato> lol
<imbrandon> done, he must not have autojoin on
<imbrandon> why would i need to invite him ?
<jpatrick> remind him
<jpatrick> since he's everywhere else ;)
<imbrandon> :)
 * Tm_T hugs Jucato 
<jpatrick> ?
<Tm_T> jpatrick: yes?
<jpatrick> nm
<Tm_T> jpatrick: just joking :)
<jpatrick> ah right
 * Tm_T hufs jpatrick 
<Tm_T> hugs even
<kenkku> what is the best way to install the desktop file?
<kenkku> *.desktop
<jpatrick> kenkku: put it in /usr/share/applications/
<kenkku> hmm, what's the preferred way to install files? :P
<apachelogger> with a package :P
<kenkku> dh_install?
<jpatrick> kenkku: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/3023/
<jpatrick> for example
<jpatrick> erm, that's for cdbs
<_StefanS_> Jucato: always online, eh ? :)
<kenkku> hmm, another weird question, where in the source package should I put the .desktop file? is it ok if I put it in debian/?
<mhb> good evening
<kenkku> I just noticed that I'm an idiot.
<manchicken> So I wonder how Swedish these Swedish Fish candies are.
<manchicken> kenkku: Don't take it so hard.  It's a common ailment.  The trick is to just use really big words so that people don't ever notice.
<jpatrick> _StefanS_: does kdmtheme work on hardy?
<jpatrick> kenkku: don't worry, we're all learning :)
<kenkku> yeah, I just stated that :) even though I'm CURRENTLY an idiot, my idiotness is decreasing - rapidly
<mhb> what's up, docs?
<jpatrick> I thought you didn't like docs
<mhb> :o)
<mhb> ooh, you remember! :o)
<mhb> how nice of you.
<jpatrick> hmm, we're still Riddell down
<jpatrick> that's up :)
<mhb> hmm, he's still sleeping off the Christmas&birthday celebration?
<jpatrick> no idea
<apachelogger> all this alcohol -.-
<apachelogger> oh how awesome it could have been...
<kenkku> hey, can you version a package as a date instead of the normal x.y.z?
<kenkku> I have a data package that's periodically updated
<jpatrick> kenkku: what version does it have now?
<jpatrick> what revision control system does it use?
<kenkku> jpatrick: well, basically svn. in the original form it's in a directory in the source archive, but I'd like to make it a separate package so that the application itself doesn't have to be updated every time the data is (which might be monthly)
<kenkku> jpatrick: the data itself doesn't change *radically*, it's just something that recieves some corrections over time
<kenkku> so it's kind of funny to use the conventional version system for it
<jpatrick> kenkku: I recommend: 0.0+svn20071226 - as in svnYYYYMMDD
<kenkku> jpatrick: is there any guide/guideline on these?
<jpatrick> not that I know of
<jpatrick> but with that^ in the next release users will easily upgrade
<kenkku> yeah, that sounds like an ok solution
<jpatrick> 0.0 -> 0.1, 1 etc
<jpatrick> 20071231 is greater than 20071226
<jpatrick> for example
<jpatrick> new year: 20080102 > 20071216: true
<kenkku> this is actually a fairly nice solution
<crimsun> I recommend ~, actually
<mhb> apachelogger: ya, too bad we were not invited :o(
<kenkku> since it's possible (yet unlikely) that the data format changes over time in the core application, so maybe I'll use the core app version plus the date
<crimsun> dpkg --compare-versions 0.0 gt 0.0~svn20071226 ;echo $?
<crimsun> 0
<crimsun> just in the very, very off chance that some upstream actually wants to release a "0.0"
<kenkku> what does the ~ mean in the version, then?
<jpatrick> not much, it's just a seperator
<jpatrick> backports uses it
<crimsun> it's a specific "lesser than" separator
<jpatrick> aha
<iRon> is there anyone who has installed hardy on laptop?
<crimsun> yes.
<iRon> dunno why, but my Alt key works like Enter, and Left key works like Alt
<apachelogger> Oo
<iRon> :)
<iRon> i've installed hardy with aptidute safe-upgrade.. not from cd :)
<iRon> installation from cd failed for me because of buggy `release candidate' linux kernel 2.6.24 :(
<crimsun> 2.6.24-rc6-git2 and newer are better
<iRon> crimsun: you've compiled it by yourself?
<crimsun> Linux Box 2.6.24-rc6-git2 #1 SMP PREEMPT Mon Dec 24 07:49:37 EST 2007 i686 GNU/Linux
<mhb> is anyone using kde4 here?
<mhb> it seems to me that everything is insanely huge, especially the font sizes.
<iRon> crimsun: vanilla linux? whithout ubuntu patches?
<crimsun> iRon: correct.
<crimsun> I'm attempting to git-bisect a resume-from-* bug
<iRon> mhb: i'm on kde4 from daily svn build
<mhb> iRon: is everything so huge as well?
<iRon> mhb: no.. only taskbar fonts..
<mhb> iRon: is the taskbar blinking when windows ask for attention?
<mhb> iRon: such as new kopete message in a chat window or so
<mhb> nixternal: chixternal my friend, how are the KDE4 builds?
<mhb> nixternal: I wonder whether they'll be some new stuff soon.
<mhb> there
<nixternal> just got back today...can't build them on the buildd's until the buildd's are fixed
<nixternal> and they are just rebuilds of rc2
<iRon> mhb: hm.. no.. everything else looks fine.. but i've yesterday build.
<mhb> hmm.
<mhb> I'd like to test something new, but I'm either too lazy to build it myself, or I'd like to see new Kubuntu packages.
<mhb> :o)
<iRon> :)
<fdoving> kde4 from svn works nicely for me. it's nice to just svn up and do a recompile, it's faster than installing all those packages :)
<mhb> the plasma widgets never worked well for me that way ... the files always ended up overwriting the older versions and it was a huge mess
<fdoving> it is improving every day.
<iRon> i've never used any plasma widgets on desktop..
<mhb> somehow, OS X is making a much better impression when it comes to the amount of space on the desktop.
<fdoving> I have the battery thing, and my kde3 desktop icons (4 .desktop files, launchers) got merged somehow.
<mhb> just two rxvt windows can fill it all
<mhb> nixternal: wow, someone's in for a wave of rebuttals.
<fdoving> the new kmahjongg is amazing.
<iRon> mhb: when i first installed kde4 -- i was thought i'm working on OS X.. don't know why :)
<crimsun> I like Boost for some things.
<crimsun> I like EA's STL for some things.
<crimsun> Mostly I like pie.
<mhb> iRon: unfortunately KDE4 keeps reminding me it's not OS X.
<iRon> mhb: try etoile (etoile-project.org) :)
<mhb> iRon: at least until we drop the kickoff menu, finally get rid of the tray metaphor etc :o)
<fdoving> mhb: you can use the older meny style. i do.
<mhb> fdoving: I'm fine with krunner or what's it called.
<mhb> kickoff is really silly; for some reason, it doesn't know I have a "rxvt" installed and it insists I look up "rxvt" via Google when I write it into the search bar.
<fdoving> you need the 'menu' package :)
<nixternal> mhb: wave of rebuttals?
<mhb> nixternal: yes, you're one of the unlucky guys that like boost and say it in public :o)
<nixternal> boost is groovy...show me a date function/class that can do what I asked in a) less lines or equal lines of code, and b) faster
<nixternal> plus, some KDE 4 apps now use boost, so no better time than now to learn it
<iRon> i heard that some boost classes 'll be in next с++ standard library
<nixternal> yup
<nixternal> I think Google announced it in a C++ tech talk
<nixternal> I heard some might make its way into Python 3000 or whatever the hell they are calling it
<fdoving> stdlib needs some love, really.
<crimsun> it does.
<crimsun> it's very nice, but...
<mhb> C++ should eat my shorts. Get me a Python compiler!
<iRon> i like objective-с :)
<crimsun> well, I think I said above with EA's STL.
<iRon> objective-c + cocoa :)
<mhb> ( give me a language as beautiful as Python that can be both interpreted and compiled and I'll be happy.)
<fdoving> i like one-letter languages only.
<fdoving> :þ
<iRon> fdoving: `c' ??
<nixternal> hahahaha
<fdoving> yeah, i don't count ++ as letters :)
<nixternal> fdoving likes A, B, C, D, and J
<fdoving> yeah, rename python to P and i'll think about it :)
<nixternal> I have been going through these Project Euler problems, and once you solve them, you can go into the forums for the ones you solved and see other people's code....some languanges look nuts
<nixternal> ie. Haskell
<nixternal> x86 of course
<manchicken> How is a package on us.archive.ubuntu.com not trusted?
<mhb> if P were both compiled and interpreted, I'm game.
<nixternal> like J
<mayeco> I'm trying to build trunk/extragear/multimedia
<mayeco> but I get this error
<mayeco> CMake Error: kcddb was not found. Need to install from kdemultimedia
<nixternal> mayeco: I have no clue, unless they upgraded the key maybe, but I find that one hard to believe
<mhb> nixternal: hmm, J? of course, interpreter must not eat 2 GB
<mhb> nixternal: that leaves J out.
<nixternal> ya it does
<mhb> nixternal: and what is that compiled code?
<mhb> nixternal: you mean what gcj does?
<fdoving> mayeco: you need to compile trunk/KDE/kdemultimedia/libkcddb first i guess.
<nixternal> I have no clue, I just seen the source of it
 * mhb has never tested it ... are you able to compile the byte-codey hell into true binaries, not just some parodies with the interpreter packed in?
<nixternal> extragear/multimedia was broken the other day, and has been broken for a bit, so you will probably have to cmakekde the apps separately
<mayeco> let me try fdoving
<fdoving> k3b ftbfs here.
<fdoving> amarok builds.. those are the two items i've checked out from multimedia.
<nixternal> g++ -O0 -g3 -Wall -c -fmessage-length=0 -MMD -MP -MF"src/main.d" -MT"src/main.d" -o"src/main.o" "../src/main.cpp"
<nixternal> that's all I need
<nixternal> there are still a few problems I need to work out that are slow on getting the answer(s)
<nixternal> though about 15 of the 22 I have completed this far, provide answers in about 1 second
<nixternal> iRon must be a Mac fan
<nixternal> isn't object-c and cocoa mac things?
<nixternal> there is a guy in the lug who gives talks about them every now and then
<fdoving> plasma is macish.
<fdoving> the super-nice "present windows" effect, dashboard and all.
<mayeco> thanks fdoving that was the problem
<fdoving> mayeco: you're welcome.
<mayeco> :D
 * mhb looks forward to the new window decorations for KDE4.
<fdoving> mhb: seen any mockups?
<mhb> no
<mhb> but Oxygen windeco is too big for me, I'd like to see something really minimal.
#kubuntu-devel 2007-12-27
<ardchoille> Once I learn how to properly create packages, what do I package? Just pick an app that I like, isn't in the repos, and package it? I think I'm a bit confused.
<kenkku> you can also fix bugs, fill requests...
<kenkku> hell, what do I know
<kenkku> I just created my first package
<ardchoille> hehe
<ardchoille> Fill requests, that sounds cool. Is there a package wish list?
<kenkku> I have no idea but it would make sense
<ardchoille> I bet there is one, it's just a matter of finding it. The Kubuntu devs have done things very intelligently, IMHO.
<mayeco> it is posible to run a full kde4 session with Xephyr?
<mhb> it should be.
<mayeco> how?
<mayeco> can you please tell me
<mhb> well you can run "plasma" and "kwin" inside the Xephyr.
<mhb> not sure how to start the full KDE4 session.
<mhb> (you usually do that with the "startkde" command, but it is missing in the Kubuntu KDE4 packages, I guess.
<mayeco> I'm building from svn
<CheGuevara> hey Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> heya!
<CheGuevara> how is it going?
<Hobbsee> mmm....ok
<CheGuevara> whats wrong :P
<Hobbsee> if i told you that, i'd have to shoot you.
<ardchoille> lol
<CheGuevara> hmmm
<CheGuevara> i'd rather not know then :P
<jjesse> evening
<CheGuevara> hey jjesse
<jjesse> hello CheGuevara
<jjesse> hello Hobbsee
<nixternal> lexicographic permutations rock!
<CheGuevara> hey nixternal :P
<CheGuevara> damn qt 4.4 is looking good
<nixternal> so is my bed :)
<CheGuevara> lol
<ardchoille> Yurivilca: Please stop spamming chanmnels
<ardchoille> Someone needs to ban Yurivilca
<Yurivilca> http://digg.com/2008_us_elections/Mike_Huckabee_If_you_vote_for_me_you_live_if_you_don_t
<Yurivilca> Check out Mike Huckabee's latest psychotic utterance!
<ardchoille> If someone would add me to the access list for this channel, I can help take care of things like that. He has been spamming *buntu channels left and right.
* jpatrick changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Welcome to the Kubuntu developers channel | Next meeting: 2nd January
<jjesse> morning
<Tm_T> good day
<mhb> hi
<jjesse> hello Tm_T and mhb
<mhb> man, GNOME guys beat us again.
<jjesse> what this time?
<mhb> http://www.gnome.org/projects/cheese/
<mhb> I wanted that since the first time I saw photo booth on OS X.
<TheInfinity> mhb: omg this looks loke photo booth in every aspect :o
<jjesse> ok what is best way to build from svn when i have kde4 installed via kubuntu packages
<jjesse> just follow everything in techbase?
<mhb> jjesse: well, build kdelibs, then kdepimlibs, then kdebase. that should be it.
<jjesse> mhb: do i need to build cmake and qt first?
<mhb> nope.
<mhb> not even kdesupport
<jjesse> ok
<mhb> jjesse: I am using some of the tips here: http://techbase.kde.org/index.php?title=Getting_Started/Increased_Productivity_in_KDE4_with_Scripts to set up the environment so that I have a separate build directory for KDE4
<mhb> triggering it with the David Faure's scriptie there.
<jjesse> ok do you run any problems using kde4 as your primary user then?
<mhb> no.
<mhb> I'm running it right now.
<jjesse> ok
<mhb> except that it is not accessible via KDM.
<mhb> (because it's in the separate folder and all here)
<mhb> so I either run a new X server and trigger startkde manually or I start the "failsafe" mode in KDM and then run startkde.
<fdoving> mhb: you can easily add it to kdm.
<mhb> I'm sure I could.
 * mhb is lazy sometimes.
<fdoving> make a kde4.desktop in /usr/share/xsessions/
<fdoving> with the contents something like: http://kde.pastey.net/79642
<fdoving> modified to fit your install.
<mhb> fdoving: thank you!
<fdoving> mhb: you're welcome, i also recommend to compile more modules, not just kdelibs, kdepimlibs and kdebase.
<fdoving> kdegames is one of the more impressing ones.
<fdoving> also, compiling kdesupport/strigi makes strigidaemon behave much better.
<Jucato> kpatience looks awesome :)
<fdoving> so does kmahjongg
<Jucato> unfortunately I don't know how to play it :)
<fdoving> read the manual :)
<Jucato> loil
<mhb> I must admit, KDE4 is getting cooler by the minute.
<fdoving> i compile most things without debugfull, so most things are also pretty fast.
<Jucato> good for you :)
<Jucato> mine is debugfoolish so... :(
<jjesse> ok sorry bout that was on the phone
<jjesse> following the recipe cmakekde do i  need ot use that .bashrc on techbase for the command cmakekde ?
<stdin> yeah
<jjesse> will that screw anything up with what i have (using kde4 as my primary user)
<stdin> you could put the bashrc section in another file and just source it when you want to use the commands
<jjesse> call me stupid, but source it?
<Jucato> source ~/.bashrc
<Jucato> . ~/.bashrc
<jjesse> so then source ~/.bashrc cmakekde?
 * Jucato points to stdin... more knowledgeable :)
<stdin> jjesse: "source <filename>" adds all the variables/functions in that file to the current shell
<jjesse> stdin: ah ok thanks ;)
<Tm_T> Jucato <3
 * Jucato waves
<Jucato> hm.. bbl :)
<Tm_T> ...and thus, you fail
<LongPointyStick> The Black Knight always triumps!
<Jucato> LongPointyStick:!!!!!!!!!!
<LongPointyStick> hiya Jucato!
<Jucato> how are ya?
<LongPointyStick> meh
<LongPointyStick> the trapdoor idea for work is looking more and more appealing.
<Jucato> trapdoor for customers? :)
<LongPointyStick> yes
<LongPointyStick> with a truck underneath.
<LongPointyStick> with a mincer in it.
<LongPointyStick> meat pie, anyone?
<Jucato> :D
<jjesse> i like pie
<Jucato> human pie? :D
<LongPointyStick> mmm...bones....
<LongPointyStick> mmm....brains...
<Jucato> brains!!
<Jucato> I  need some supplement :)
<iRon> LongPointyStick: what is your real name? Hannibal Lecter? :)
<LongPointyStick> iRon: The Great Green Arklesneezer, aka.  The Spaghetti Monster.
<jjesse> wow that was fun love crashes
<Jucato> :D
<soc> hi
<soc> has someone been able to compile kde4 (from subversion) with ubuntu's soprano (1.99~rc2 afaik)?
<soc> it fails since a week with errors in libdolphinprivate ...
<soc> it's a problem with soprano
<soc> i would hate it if i had to start compling things from kdesupport again :-(
<soc> soprano 1.99 is required to build kdebase, soprano 1.99~rc2 is in ubuntu
<soc> and now the question is if i'm the only one experiencing that error or if thats a problem with the ubuntu package ...
<soc> because i'd expect that 1.99 and 1.99~rc2 are compatible else it wouldn't make sense to put soprano in there, if nothing compiles with it anymore ...
<soc> does somebody have an idea=
<iRon> soc: i use soprano from kdesupport
<soc> i would be happy if i wouldn't have to compile kdesupport, last time i did that, i was forced to run configure and make with root because it wanted to put things all across my filesystem ...
<iRon> hm.. i've just compiled soprano -> $ cs kdesupport/soprano; cmakekde
<iRon> not all kdesupport
<soc> ah, ok
<soc> i use the kdesvn-build script, have to figure out how that works ...
<soc> although i would be happy to get it running without messing aroung with these low-level libraries ...
<iRon> soc: just wait 14 days for release :)
<soc> iRon: then i won't have it to compile from source at all :-(
<soc> i don't think it will be usable yet ...
<jpatrick> it gets better everyday
<soc> yes, but imo to give plasma it's own design capabilities was a bad decision ...
<soc> i can change the widget style for instance, plasma doesn't care about it ...
<Jucato> it shouldn't really
<Jucato> or maybe it will
<Jucato> technically they can't, not until Qt 4.4 (QWidgets on Canvas)
<soc> this is what i hated back in my win os days ...
<Jucato> (but to superkaramba themes follow kde3 styles?)
<soc> "what? you changed some settings? guess what? i won't care"
<soc> Jucato: did you use superkaramba for panels?
<Jucato> if there were good ones, I would :)
<Tm_T> hi kids
<Jucato> or rather, if they worked well too :)
<Jucato> there was one time that I did. I forgot the SK-dock theme...
<soc> and i guess that's the problem with plasma
<soc> from common sense, panels belong to the windows and their contents, and not to some 3d-widgets or gadgets, or whatever theya are called
<Jucato> panels belong to what?
 * Jucato scratches his head
<soc> panels belong to the windows and their contents
<Jucato> panels belong to the desktop. or are you confusing toolbars in windows?
<soc> no
<soc> i don't mean the placement, i mean the semantics
<Jucato> I meant the same
<soc> for instance you have that bar, where you can choose your window
<soc> window list or what it is called in kde
<soc> does it make sense if now the window list looks _completely_ different that the windows you're choosing
<soc> imo, no
 * Jucato sees falling hair from scratching head too strongly
<soc> panels belong to the usability area, not too the nifty 3d-bling i-can-rotate-that desktop effects area
<soc> Jucato: i don't know what is so difficult about it ...
<soc> Jucato: try changing your widget engine or just the color ...
<soc> the window contents AND the panel will change
<Jucato> you seem to be confusing and mixing a lot of concepts and stuff
<Jucato> but I'll leave you to your concepts and stuff :)
<soc> they show, that they belong together in some sense, because they follow the same settings
<soc> with plasma this link is broken
<soc> interlinked elements look completely now and follow different settings
<soc> interlinked elements look completely different now and follow different settings
<mhb> hmm
<mhb> remind me to hold jjesse at gun-point until he adds his blog to planet ubuntu :o)
<jpatrick> ok mhb
<Lure_> jjesse: why is your blog not on planet?
<jjesse> Lure: because i've never spent the time to add it :)
<Lure> jjesse: you should ;-)
<jjesse> Lure: that's what several people have told me recently, one of my goals for the holidya
<Lure> jjesse: it looks easy: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PlanetUbuntu
<mhb> jjesse: ah, here you are
<mhb> 17:58 < mhb> remind me to hold jjesse at gun-point until he adds his blog to planet ubuntu :o)
<jjesse> hello mhb
<jjesse> grin :)
<mhb> you really should do it.
<mhb> it's just one second commit, IIRC.
<mhb> and you don't bother anyone.
<jjesse> will do it this afternoon :)
<mhb> groovy
<jjesse> hrmm i don't have a hackergotchi
<Lure> Jucato's post reminded me that I need to respond to e-mail from Scott
 * jjesse heads afk for a bit
<mhb> jjesse: you don't have to have one.
<mhb> jjesse: you get a generic face, tho :o)
<dinosaur-rus> hi all
<cheguevara_> hi dinosaur-rus
<cheguevara_> or privet :P
<dinosaur-rus> :)
<dinosaur-rus> haven't been here for a while :)
<cheguevara_> :)
<cheguevara_> the more Russian-speaking people the better :P
<dinosaur-rus> well, I'll be back when 7.04 -> 7.10 update is complete ;)
<dasKreech> so what happens when KDM depends on plasma?
<dasKreech> manchicken: bye bye SCO :)
<manchicken> ?
<cheguevara_> http://money.cnn.com/news/newsfeeds/articles/prnewswire/LATH02827122007-1.htm
<apachelogger> ScottK: bug 178926 is about the ipod stuff
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 178926 in gutsy-backports "Please backport libgpod 0.6.0 from hardy to gutsy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178926
<jpatrick> https://launchpad.net/bugs/178926 [20:02:59] [jpatrick(+6ei)] [3:Freenode/#kubuntu-devel(+cnz)] [Act: 6,8,10,11,12,13,15]
<jpatrick> arg
 * apachelogger gives jpatrick a cookie
 * jpatrick blames mouse
<wolfger> hey all. Is this an appropriate place for a Kubuntu-related (sort of) motu question?
<jpatrick> yep
<wolfger> I'm trying to create a package for a new app (MeMaker) that "just works" for the Ubuntu folks, but has some unmet dependencies in Kubuntu...
<wolfger> any easy way to figure out what those dependencies are?
<jpatrick> very odd
<jpatrick> wolfger: what do you have in Depends: ?
<wolfger> nothing yet. That's what I'm trying to figure. On my main system I figured out two dependencies (librsvg2-common and python-imaging), but this morning I tried to run this app on a fresh install, and there's more dependencies that I can't find.
<wolfger> those two alone don't do it
<jpatrick> wolfger: Depends: ${shlib:Depends}
<jpatrick> that way it'll calculate dependencies it needs by itself
<wolfger> oh, ok.
<wolfger> I didn't know it worked like that
<wolfger> thanks
<jpatrick> that should be ${shlibs:Depends}
<jpatrick> wolfger: see man:/dh_shlibdeps in konqueror
<wolfger> cool
<jpatrick> otherwise us packagers would have hell trying to guess what libraries a package would need
<wolfger> :-D
<kenkku> jpatrick: don't packagers have a hell with everything anyway?
<jpatrick> kenkku: I don't (most of the time)
<kenkku> jpatrick: ok, congratulations ;)
<jpatrick> kenkku: years of experience ;)
 * jpatrick goes to learn QtRuby
<jjesse> hrmm ok trying to compile kdelibs and getting an error that soprano version 1.98.0 is too old
<jjesse> i have the kde4 packages of kubntu installed what package do i remove?
<jpatrick> libsoprano I think
<jjesse> libsoprano4?
<jpatrick> probably
<jpatrick> It's in kdesupport
<jjesse> hrm wants to remove all of my kde4 packages
<jpatrick> yep
<jpatrick> but if you're building SVN that's not a probelm
<jjesse> ok
<jjesse> hrm now that i removed libsoprano and then started building kde again and now getting kde4-config not found
<jjesse> any ideas?
<jjesse> on building kdepimlibs
<jpatrick> did you build kdesupport? :/
<jjesse> yes i did, and ends with makeobj[0]: leaving directory
<jjesse> mhb: added my blog to planet ubuntu and just commited the change
<dinosaur-rus> hi again
<jjesse> ok i can get kdesupport and kdelibs to build correctly
<jpatrick> no idea
<jjesse> who else wanted me to add myself to planet ubuntu?
<jpatrick> +1
<dinosaur-rus> somebody please help me disable bootsplash
<jpatrick> dinosaur-rus: support in #kubuntu
<jjesse> jpatrick: ok all added and commited to planet.ubuntu.com now
<dinosaur-rus> jpatrick: it was disabled before I upgraded to 7.10 (was 7.04), but I forgot how to disable it again :P
<jpatrick> mhb: my job is done
<jjesse> jpatrick: wheren't you holding the gunto my head?
<jpatrick> jjesse: he was ;)
<jjesse> ah couldn't remember
<jjesse> brb
<mhb> :o)
<mhb> jpatrick: nice
<mhb> good job
<jpatrick> \o_
<jjesse> ah i can see my posts now on planet.ubuntu.com :)
<jpatrick> lots more readers
<jpatrick> jjesse: looks like there's a kde doc helpful on ubuntu-doc ml
<jjesse> jpatrick: for my compiling problems?
<jpatrick> jjesse: ..doc..
<jjesse> oh yeah sorry
<jjesse> just saw it
<dinosaur-rus> I guess it'd be nice to be able to view list of unreferenced packages in Adept
<mhb> nice answer Lure_
#kubuntu-devel 2007-12-28
<nixternal> ok, been laying around the past couple of days quite ill, read the "Foundation of Qt Development" all the way through and danimo's "The book of Qt4"...I am ready to start hacking!
<Jucato> aw... you feeling better now? :(
<nixternal> I just realized, I have 5 books on Qt development
<nixternal> no, still feeling pretty bad
<nixternal> I come back to the puter for a few minutes once or twice a day
<Jucato> :(
<Jucato> don't read my post then... might make you feel worse
<nixternal> to late :p
<Jucato> but good for you you have 5 books :)
<Jucato> all Qt 4?
<nixternal> ya
<nixternal> 4 C++ and 1 Python
<Jucato> nvm the Python
<Jucato> lol :D
<nixternal> hahaha
 * Jucato hides from mhb
<nixternal> I am with you on that...I am still not a fan of it myself
<nixternal> I have been doing project euler stuff with c++ and python, and c++ is just faster and easier to code for me
<Jucato> it's not bad. but the python book I got seems to be crap for beginners... even though it claims to be for beginners...
<Vorian> Jucato, the o'reiley one?
<nixternal> Beginning Python?
<Jucato> no. APress
<nixternal> with all the GTK crap in it?
<Jucato> Practical Python
<nixternal> ya, I have that book and Beginning Python (Wrox publishing)
<nixternal> both blow pretty hard
<Jucato> heh :)
<nixternal> the best Python book I have read thus far, is the damn PyQt4 book
<nixternal> the first 3 chapters are purely python, and super easy to follow and pickup
<nixternal> then again, every Mark Summerfield book is pretty good
<nixternal> great, snow on the way, up to 8 inches
<nixternal> not liking this
<Jucato> I though the Practical Python book would be good, seeing that there seems to be really practical applications being taught in there... but the introductory parts of the book weren't that good... and those were the parts that introduced python for beginners
<Vorian> yah, any Frank Herbert book is good too.
 * Vorian hides
<Vorian> nixternal, that's a crazy amount of snow... again
<Jucato> snow...
<Jucato> the only snow I have is on my wallpaper :D
<Vorian> ha!
<Jucato> er.. "desktop background"
<Vorian> that's too bad :(
<nixternal> we have been in the upper 40s all week pretty much
<nixternal> I think the weather changing is what is killing me
<Jucato> ah finally jjesse's blog is on the planet!
<Jucato> nixternal: I'm vulnerable to that too :(
<Jucato> luckily the weather the past days have been constant: warm/hot
<Jucato> hottest Christmas evar!
 * nosrednaekim wants snow! nixternal... blow some to the east coast!
<nosrednaekim> actually, I retract that... I have a couple parties I want to go to this weekend.
<cheguevara_> :P
<mayeco> I'm runing the last hardy cd...
<mayeco> you know that lost & found menu have too much crazy programs
<nosrednaekim> mayeco: that usually happens with the alphas.
<mayeco> ahhh ok
<jjesse> ok question on compiling kde4, getting an error on kdepimlibs "ERROR: Could not find KDE4 kde4-config" runing as my primary user and i have sourced a .bashrc already
<cheguevara_> jjesse: stupid check but you got kdelibs compiled?
<Jucato> jjesse: "which kde4-config" ?
<jjesse> cheguevara_: yes i got kdelibs compiled
<jjesse> hrm nothing shows up for which kde4-config
<cheguevara_> updatedb && locate kde4-config
<Jucato> jjesse: maybe the correct KDEDIR hasn't been set...
<cheguevara_> then check that wherever it finds it is under "env | grep PATH"
<Jucato> (that too)
<jjesse> pastebin for env
<jjesse> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/3065/
<jjesse> locate pastebin: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/3066/
<Jucato> jjesse: is kde4-config in kde/bin?
<jjesse> Jucato: which kde/bin?
<Jucato> /home/jjesse/kde/bin (presuming that's where you're installing KDE4?)
<jjesse> in ~/kde/bin doesn't list kde4-config
<Jucato> hm... that's a problem then...
<jjesse> figured, i was able to install/build kdelibs
<Jucato> maybe your kdelibs didn't build properly, or the correct env vars weren't set.. (do you have $KDEDIR set?)
<cheguevara_> because that doesn't really need anythithing kde-wise, only  some support libs
<jjesse> i source a .bashrc before i try to bid
<jjesse> build
<cheguevara_> lets see the .bashrc
<jjesse> its the script from techbase
<Jucato> cheguevara_: which doesn't need anything kde-wise?
<jjesse> kdelibs doesn't need kde4-config
<cheguevara_> kdelibs
<cheguevara_> yeah
<Jucato> yes. kdelibs creates kde4-config :)
<cheguevara_> yeah :P
<jjesse> this is the .bashrc i'm using http://techbase.kde.org/index.php?title=Getting_Started/Increased_Productivity_in_KDE4_with_Scripts/.bashrc
<Jucato> jjesse: those 3 lines are the only output of the "env" command?
<cheguevara_> jjesse: if its the exact one then it should be fine, i used that just a week ago
<cheguevara_> jjesse: are you following that guide to build/install it as well?
<jjesse> cheguevara_: did you have to change anything on it to run/build as your primary user?
<jjesse> cheguevara_: i'm using the guide on techbase
<jjesse> http://techbase.kde.org/index.php?title=Getting_Started/Build/KDE4
<cheguevara_> jjesse: i actually created a new user like a good boy that i am :P
<Jucato> he's using the guide to build kde4 not on a separate user, but on his primary (kde3) user
 * Jucato nods
<Jucato> I ain't so daring either :P
<jjesse> full output of ENV  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/3067/
<jjesse> i had problems with KDE4 from the beta2 packags and people suggested i just build it myself to resolve those problems
<Jucato> hm... looks ok...
<jjesse> i guess i could just install the beta packages again
 * Jucato wonders what went wrong...
<jjesse> that are on kubuntu.org
<cheguevara_> did you remove the previous packages
<Jucato> rc2 you mean right :)
<jjesse> yeah r2
<nosredna_ekim> its a beta2.... ;)
<Jucato> hush! :P
<jjesse> cheguevara_: i had to because i was getting errors on soprano not being the right version
<cheguevara_> jjesse: just create a new user, you'll make things easier for yourself
<jjesse> cheguevara_: but i really liked the look and feel of kde4 :)
<cheguevara_> yeah so create a different user and use it from there :P
<jjesse> cheguevara_: i wastyring to use it as my day to day
<cheguevara_> exactly 2 weeks left till final now :)
<jjesse> i guess i can wait till final then
<cheguevara_> i use mine as main main DE as well
<cheguevara_> latest SVN is pretty good
<cheguevara_> haven't crashed once yet
<nosredna_ekim> rc2 has only crashed once for me.... and that was because of Krita
<jjesse> i get crashes on my laptop all the time, screen freezes and won't respond, all the windows blur together, can't suspend, can't lock screen
<cheguevara_> meh plasma in rc 2 died on me quiet a lot
<cheguevara_> i wish novell would port knetworkmanager to kde 4 already
<nosredna_ekim> jjesse: you have the blue plugin enabled?
<nosredna_ekim> *blur
 * jjesse doesn't remember
<Jucato> http://www.linuxjournal.com/node/1005960 <-- oh great, no-lts has reached linux journal...
<nosredna_ekim> heh
<Jucato> it's the most accurate article I've seen so far, though :D
<nosredna_ekim> besides your's ;)
<jjesse> i'm impressed on how much extr traffic i'm getting now that i added my blog to planet.ubuntu.com
<Jucato> (except for the part that presumes that KDE 4 was planned for the LTS)
<Jucato> it's the only traffic I ever get :P
<cheguevara_> are we gonna have 4.0.1 or going straight to 4.1 ?
<Jucato> 4.0 probably... when is 4.0.1 planned anyway? :D
<Jucato> hey.... 4.0 isn't even out yet!!!
<Jucato> :P
<cheguevara_> yeah but i am worried about a bugfix release before April :P
<Jucato> I guess it all depends... 4.0 or 4.0.1 with 3.5.8 or 3.5.9
<cheguevara_> yeah 3.5.9 should come out soon i think
<cheguevara_> and be the last :P
<Jucato> it always depends on what KDE version is available at the nearest time to the release :)
<Jucato> aw... I was looking forward to 3.5.22-14 :(
<nosredna_ekim> heh
<cheguevara_> yeah just thinking about kde people releasing 4.0, then getting all excited about getting in all those moules that missed the freeze and just concentrating on that again :P
<Jucato> right... lunch :)
 * Jucato wonders if there's a KDE alphabet soup... with K's only :D
<cheguevara_> haha
<ardchoille> hehe
<cheguevara_> though kde 4.1 against qt 4.4 should be pretty impressive :P
<jjesse> wow that email from Luka was awesome
<nosredna_ekim> too long ;)
<jjesse> Jucato: when you got a second can you review the adept guide (just for adept) for accuracy and send me a diff of any changes
<jjesse> i love (american) college football bowl season
<jjesse> a game almost every night :)
<nosredna_ekim> football is boring..
<jjesse> maybe you are boring :)
<nosredna_ekim> Engineers aren't boring.... they just get excited over boring things...
<nosredna_ekim> ;)
<jjesse> and now he left :(
<nixternal> he shall return!
<jjesse> grumble why can't konqueror's spell check know how to spell KDE apps
<jjesse> hello nixternal
<nixternal> howdy
<nixternal> ready for some more snow tomorrow?
<cheguevara_> save some snow for EU already :P
<nixternal> burritos + being sick == much worse
<jjesse> are you getting it tonight?
<nixternal> tomorrow
<jjesse> that's what she said
<nixternal> from 08:00 to 18:00
<cheguevara_> lol
<nixternal> 6+ inches
<jjesse> that's what she said
<jjesse> man i love the office
<cheguevara_> haha
<nixternal> except for the 6+ inches part
<nixternal> ;p
<jjesse> nixternal: you have mail from me
<nixternal> uh oh
 * cheguevara_ feels left out
<jjesse> nixternal: also got several emails from soemone who wants to help out with kubuntu docs
<nixternal> ya, I seen that on the -docs ml
<jjesse> anyways after i emailed the list back he emailed me a couple of things and i got him working on stuff already
<nixternal> groovy
<nixternal> I am wondering if we should create kubuntu-docs-kde4
<jjesse> we should
<jjesse> don't tell matt :)
<nixternal> I haven't talked to him in a while now
<nixternal> I don't think he is all that active anymore really
<jjesse> me either to both of them
<jjesse> not since jsut after uds
<nixternal> I think the last time I talked to him, it was still hot out
<CheGuevara> http://icanhascheezburger.files.wordpress.com/2007/12/ihascomeforu128415571375427500.jpg
<jjesse> anyone seen the movie "I am Legend"?
<nixternal> hahaha
<nixternal> jjesse: I just bought it on DVD for $5
<nixternal> and I must say, it is amazing
<jjesse> the new movie w/ will smith or an old version?
<nixternal> the new movie
<jjesse> the one that is still in the theatre?
<nixternal> i was at the mall yesterday and some dude driving around in a white van selling them stopped me
<jjesse> haha
<jjesse> that's awesome
<jjesse> i saw it on IMAX
<jjesse> and it was freakin unbeliveable
<CheGuevara> nixternal: is it good quality?
<nixternal> CheGuevara: like a real dvd
<CheGuevara> oh yeah dvd screener is out
<CheGuevara> thats why
<jjesse> best part of the movie wwas the batman preview
<nixternal> but you know with dvd screeners, how they usually have the stuff/timers on the bottom? this one didn't
<nixternal> it was like if you bought a real dvd with the groovy menus and all
<jjesse> wow thats crazy
<nixternal> I have never in my life witnessed something like this
<nixternal> he had a portable dvd player with him so you could witness the quality before you bought it...I about flipped
<CheGuevara> nixternal: no text like  "This SECURE SCREENER is on loan for viewing by you, the member, it is DIGITALLY WATERMARKED."
<nixternal> none whatsoever
<CheGuevara> heh
<CheGuevara> now thats weird
<nixternal> ya it is
<nixternal> I have seen tons of screeners before, but this one, if it was a screener and not a rip from a dvd at the movie theaters
<nixternal> it was the real deal
<CheGuevara> dvd at the movie theaters?
<CheGuevara> you mean telecine?
<nixternal> I have no idea what they use
<nixternal> I remember one time a guy stole dvd's from the local theater and was selling them
<CheGuevara> why would they have dvds in a theate, they don't project movies from dvds in a cinema :P
<nixternal> I couldn't tell ya, I don't go to the movies
<nixternal> there are better things to do with $8 these days
<CheGuevara> lol neither do i
<CheGuevara> but i know way too much then an average person about movie piracy
<CheGuevara> lets just say i got a background :P
<nixternal> haha
<nixternal> where are you from again :p
<CheGuevara> originally from Russia, lived in US, now in UK
<nixternal> so where did you pick up your background? russia or NYC :p
<CheGuevara> US, and no i wasnt selling dvds :P
<CheGuevara> was in a scene group
<nixternal> where at in the US did you live?
<CheGuevara> cali
 * jjesse beds talk to you all tomorrow :)
<nixternal> groovy
<nixternal> k'nite jjesse
<CheGuevara> nite jjesse
<CheGuevara> santa barbara to be exact
<CheGuevara> the ocean was great :P
<CheGuevara> unlike this damn wet and cold place lol
<Jucato> jjesse: will do. but after the holidays I presume...
 * Jucato takes a short nap to recharge before doing some "spring cleaning" :)
<CheGuevara> awww
<CheGuevara> plasma is taking 93% cpu
<CheGuevara> good night
<yuriy> ooh jjesse is on planet
<dinosaur-rus> hi all
<Tonio_> hi there
<Tonio_> had a good christmas ?
<Hobbsee> heya Tonio_!
<Tonio_> hey Hobbsee :)
<Tonio_> I love that period in between christmas and new year's day
<Hobbsee> why?
<Jucato> peace, silence... nothing to do? :)
<Jucato> hi Tonio_! hi Hobbsee!
<Hobbsee> insane customers.
<Jucato> :D
<Jucato> Rule #1: The customer is always right. Rule #2: If the customer is wrong, see rule #1. :D
<Hobbsee> rule #1:  the customer who claims to be right usually isnt.  rule #2:  see rule 1.
<Jucato> hahah :)
<Jucato> Rule #1: Whoever made the "customer is always right" rule is a git. Rule #2: Nothing follows
 * Jucato twiddles thumbs innocently
<Hobbsee> rule #1:  stupid customers deserve to be minced.
<Jucato> minced, diced, and fried to a crisp! :)
<wolfger> taking a lesson from Sweeny Todd, eh Hobbsee?
<mhb> Jucato: you can't really hide, you know :o)
 * Jucato trashes his invisibility cloak... useless POS...
<mhb> Jucato: so what did you do this time? :o)
<Jucato> nothing! I'm innocent I tell ya!
 * Jucato wonders if we should be thinking of a Qt4/KDE4 substitute for Adept as early as now...
<mhb> I thought we're using PackageKit
<mhb> when it comes out.
<mhb> (Hardy+1 hopefully)
<Jucato> I hope it were something definite by this time... or we're in for a lot of trouble... unless kpackage becomes actively maintained again
<Jucato> hm... does that depend on Ubuntu switching to PackageKit or not?
<mhb> no idea.
<mhb> probably.
<Jucato> that's going to be the problem... if Ubuntu doesn't make the switch, we're kinda left hanging, unless we dare to move to packagekit by ourselves, or port adept (eww?) or use something else...
<Jucato> ah... too much to think about as the year ends :P
<wolfger> port Synaptic? ;-)
 * Jucato shudders at Kynaptic...
<Che> kynaptic
<Che> Updated:  Apr 9 2005
<Che> useless :P
<Jucato> the app is useless in itself even during that time
<Jucato> well not really useless
<Jucato> you can install and remove. that's it. (irrc)
<Jucato> iirc*
<Che> heh
<Che> does packagekit have a qt frontend yet
<Jucato> yeah I think it does
<Che> ah QPackageKit
 * Jucato nods
<Jucato> of course the frontend is less of a problem as the backend's support of DEB/APT
<Che> aint there at least one person working on that
<Che> as always rpm/yum have paid devs from suse and redhat
<Che> and deb/apt doesnt :P
<Jucato> but deb/apt has the geeks!!!!
<Jucato> :D
<Che> hehe
<jjesse03> morning
<jjesse03> left my laptop on at home and it keeps reconnecting :(
<Hobbsee> how useful
<Hobbsee> ssh?
<jjesse03> hello Hobbsee
<jjesse03> don't have open to my laptop
<Hobbsee> ahh
<jjesse03> from work
<jjesse03> how are you Hobbsee ?
<mhb> hey folks
<mhb> soo, how many of you tried the Oxygen cursor theme?
<jjesse03> mhb: did you see that i added myself to planet.ubuntu.com ?
<mhb> jjesse03: I have, that's great newss
<mhb> sss :o)
<jjesse03> thanks golem
<nixternal> jjesse03: I see that Pearson is treating us like a step-child too
<Jucato> Pearson?
<Vorian> feeling any better today nixternal?
 * Jucato hopes :)
<nixternal> still kinda cruddy, but I gotta get through it today...gotta snowblow/shovel
<dasKreech> Yo Jucato  :)
<Jucato> yo dasKreech! :]
<dasKreech> Sup?
<Jucato> the ceiling (fortunately)
<dasKreech> Need a small hurricane to take care of that?
<Jucato> no thanks :)
<Jucato> nixternal: who/what is Pearson?
<dasKreech> Anyone on KubuntuDE4?
<mhb> dasKreech: I was, but plasma went greedy again.
<mhb> so I'm back at openbox until it calms down.
<dasKreech> can you delete the ~Desktop Folder and logout/in ?
<dasKreech> I wanna see if it gets recreated
<dasKreech> or you know
<dasKreech> mv it :)
<mhb> I can do that later, not now though.
<dasKreech> sure
<dasKreech> If I'm offline just leave me a message
<nixternal> Jucato: pearson are the book people for ubuntu
<Jucato> ooh that one :)
 * Jucato guessed so
<Jucato> my C++ books is actually republished by Pearson and sold at a lower price for 3rd world countries (like mine)
<Jucato> s/books/book/
<nosrednaekim> Jucato: the politically correct ord for that now is "developing nations"
<jjesse03> nixternal: ah well we've always only had one chapter
<mhb> stop insulting yourself Jucato :o)
<Jucato> nosrednaekim: same thing :P
<Jucato> mhb: I'm not insulted :D
<Jucato> I'm just 1 degree lower than Kubuntu (2nd class citizen :P)
<mhb> I always travel 2nd class :o)
<mhb> 1st one is for snobs anyway :o)
<dasKreech> Jucato: class and world are towns apart!
<nixternal> jjesse03: I am surprised that they are even keeping the chapter around..just annoying, that's all
 * Jucato has stopped expecting any form of "commercial" equality for Kubuntu... lesson learned... the hard way...
<Jucato> netsplit!! so glad I'm with nixternal! :P
<Jucato> and jjesse03 :D
<nixternal> Jucato: if Canonical doesn't want to create it, why can't we?
<nixternal> Kubuntu with KDE 3.5 is a great commercial platform, if it wasn't, then I wouldn't expect us to have the larger and more profound rollouts
<Jucato> we can. it's just going to take more effort if we do it ourselves :)
<nixternal> and now look, Edubuntu has a huge rollout heading their way
<nosrednaekim> doesn't edubuntu use alot of kde apps?
<Jucato> unfortunately (and I don't see why/how), Canonical doesn't seem to see it that way...
<nixternal> nosrednaekim: if you use the edubuntu-desktop-kde
<Jucato> or maybe because our Kubuntu rollouts bypassed Canonical? (sort of?)
<nixternal> but there are a few kde apps in edubuntu ootb iirc
<Jucato> iirc the original edubuntu (back then) had lots of kde edu apps
<Jucato> probably because KDE had more edu apps than anyone else
<nixternal> ya, I haven't really played with edubuntu since Edgy I think
 * Jucato hasn't played with it *at all* :P
<Jucato> oh this is bs! my neighbor's dog has been um... whining(?) for the past hour or so...
<Jucato> at 00:40, it's not so cute anymore
<nixternal> lol
<nosrednaekim> Jucato: bullets put an end to that AFAIK.... ya'll eat dog over there don't you?
<Jucato> now *that* is insulting :)
<Jucato> we don't "all" eat dog. only some (brave souls) do
<nosrednaekim> hehe
<nixternal> really? I didn't know that
<Jucato> I can't even get myself to eat a goat...
<Jucato> but right now, a bullet for that mutt isn't a bad idea.
<dasKreech> nixternal: No they do use a lot of KDE apps
<dasKreech> they were going to replace them with Gnome custom made apps
<dasKreech> they gave up and just shipped two cds
<dasKreech>  the edubuntu-desktop-kde is just to give you a KDE DE instead of a Gnome it's the same apps
<dasKreech> Which reminds me I need to go do another edubuntu rolout
<dasKreech> They cut the Kubuntu chapter out of the next book?
<nosrednaekim> 0.o
<dasKreech> The Buntu book
<dasKreech> nixternal: did you say they are keeping the chapter or not keeping the chapter?
<nixternal> they are keeping it
<dasKreech> ah ok :)
<dasKreech> they better
<nixternal> jjesse03: added the kde4 directory under our bzr branch and copied over libs and about-kubuntu for the time being
 * jpatrick watches as dasKreech moves for the kill
<dasKreech> or be killed
<dasKreech> Do we have  PPA build setup for KDE4 through Incontinent Iguana?
<nosrednaekim> Incontinent Iguana>
<nosrednaekim> what is that?
<dasKreech> Hardy+1
<nosrednaekim> :)
<jpatrick> don't we have a build system?
<dasKreech> is it detailed anywhere?
<nixternal> it would be kind of hard to build for hardy+1 when there isn't even a toolchain yet
<nixternal> those builds don't start until the week of UDS typically
<dasKreech> nixternal: no I'm saying do we have a plan for how the build system will work?
<nixternal> the same way it works now and has always worked I would be guessing
<yuriy> dasKreech: pong
<nixternal> right now, we don't even have a solid plan for hardy, so worrying or even thinking about +1 is a waste right now
<dasKreech> yuriy: ping
<yuriy> dasKreech: from like 4 days ago..
<dasKreech> Someone mentioned adept and hardy so I pinged you to see if you were following
<dasKreech> you were
<dasKreech> just like 4 days behind the main group
<yuriy> i got stuck on it on sunday, then was gone for a couple days
<yuriy> dasKreech: https://code.launchpad.net/~yuriy-kozlov/adept/adept-cmake
<dasKreech> If you are Yuriy Kozlov please log in for upload directions.
<nosrednaekim> cmake works with qt3?
<dasKreech> Ha ha
<dasKreech> Why wouldn't it?
<dasKreech> it's a make tool
<nosrednaekim> dunno.... I thought it was for qt4 apps only.
<nosrednaekim> but I guess not :)
<Jucato> qt actually uses qmake :)
<jpatrick> nop, it's multiplatform build tool for anything you can get it to be friends with :)
<Jucato> oh wait... nvm.. :)
<nixternal> cmake works with everything
<yuriy> dasKreech: well it gives you the url to pull from (right?) if you're interested
 * yuriy wishes konsole would keep .bash_history chronological
<dasKreech> It doesn't?
<nosrednaekim> does for me...
<yuriy> when i log out with multiple konsoles open, the history is all the commands from one session, then all the commands from another, ...
<yuriy> for each session they are in order
<nixternal> ya, that is a pita
<nosrednaekim> oh... yeah...
<nixternal> each session creates its own history, but there is a hack for that
<nixternal> I just can't remember where it is at
<Jucato> I think that's "fixed" for Konsole 4... not really sure
<nosrednaekim> konsole4 doesn't have transparency!
<Jucato> hm?
<Jucato> (that would be weird..)
<Jucato> I think it's turned off by default, but it's there
<dasKreech> yuriy: That's your fault :) flush them as soon as you press enter
<dasKreech> it's a shop
<jjesse03> mmm snowing out
<dasKreech> jjesse03: are you doing the kubuntu chap again?
<jjesse03> dasKreech: yes i am
<Jucato> goodie :)
<Jucato> good luck! :P
<Jucato> (you'll need it)
<jjesse03> and its extra fun with all of this kde 3 and kde 4 stuff
<dasKreech> jjesse03: I'm on tap for proofreading
<dasKreech> and tips
<dasKreech> hanging in #plasma you pick up on stuff :)
<fdoving> is there any usefull discussion in that channel?
<Jucato> oh a chapter won't be enough for that. whole volumes will be needed :D
<dasKreech_> Well the good thing about people not liking gutsy that much is that you can get people to jump to hardy easier :)
 * Jucato still wonders if there's a guide or api docs for apt... or libapt-pkg and/or libept... whatever that is...
<Jucato> and curse it sooner? :P
<dasKreech> fdoving: Depends on what you call useful
<dasKreech> this is the annoying part about FOSS
<dasKreech> I never sleep
<Jucato> http://www.news.com/8301-13580_3-9838094-39.html "Upgrade timing demotes KDE variant of Ubuntu Linux"
<nosrednaekim> noooooo!
<Jucato> oh I'm on the news!!!!
<nosrednaekim> cool...
<nosrednaekim> not a bad article..
<Jucato> although it descends into that "there should be one DE to rule them all" argument which I so loathe :)
<Jucato> oh well... time for bed
<fdoving> yay, jucato on the news :)
<nosrednaekim> yeah....
<Jucato> fdoving: heh at least it's /. or digg :)
<dasKreech> We should get him on the news as much as possible :-)
<Jucato> ;p;
<dasKreech> More blonts!
 * dasKreech turns on CNN to see if Jucato turns up
<Jucato> lol
<nosrednaekim> hehe
<dasKreech> Ha ha I asked aseigo about one of his blonts and Sho_ was ecstatic that his coinage had momentum
<nosrednaekim> yeah.. has /. picked up this story yet?
<nosrednaekim> its only a matter of time...
<Jucato> luckily no :)
<nosrednaekim> they will... they will..
 * dasKreech slyly submits a digg story
<Jucato> as long as you don't link to my blog, go for it! :D
<fdoving> that "there should be one DE to rule them all" argument is kind of funny, so ther is already news.com, we should cut the crap and employ all journalists there.
<Jucato> hehe :)
<dasKreech> Whoops didn't see that don't in the statement Jucato!
 * dasKreech quickly submits
<Jucato> lol
<Jucato> well too sleepy to kill your right now :)
<dasKreech> fdoving: Well I would say the same but about fox news
<dasKreech> thank goodness that dog took all the bullets already
<Jucato> I'd rather inflict on you the most painful torment known to man
<fdoving> heh :)
<Jucato> a.k.a. hurt you with a gnome-tool :D
<fdoving> i'll go svn up and read some commit logs.
<dasKreech> Gtk
<dasKreech> got/torture/kill
<dasKreech> gore
<Jucato> anyway... night! :)
<dasKreech> Gnight!
<dasKreech> umm
<dasKreech> Knight!
<fdoving> nite jucato.
<jjesse03> afternoon
<dasKreech> jpatrick: Would you happen to have mark's e-mail address?
<jpatrick> dasKreech: sabdfl@ubuntu.com ?
<dasKreech> sweet :)
<dasKreech> mailing him
<mhb> jucato on the news?
<jjesse03> on what news?
<jpatrick> dasKreech: I think it's mark@ubuntu.com
<dasKreech> jpatrick: hmm ok
<jpatrick> I got mail from him once (from that)
<dasKreech> great
<imbrandon> he also uses mark.shuttleworth@ubuntu.com ( and some @canonical.com addresses ) its easy enough to find in the -devel and other ML archives
<fdoving> he writes to kubuntu-devel from mark@canonical.com
<fdoving> also launchpad probably lists a few addresses.
<fdoving> or one, atleast.
<mhb> I see.
<mhb> it was just a matter of time until someone considers it news-worthy :o)
<dasKreech> mhb: lts ?
<mhb> hmm, we're still leaderless
<mhb> dasKreech: yep
<dasKreech> leaderless?
<imbrandon> mhb: and likely to be untill after the holiday break
<dasKreech> I'm sorry am I missing something?
<imbrandon> dasKreech: Riddell is on vacation
<dasKreech> Well I'm thinking if we are making more overtures to play up the community in Kubuntu's future we shouldn't be stopped by Riddell being missing
<mhb> dasKreech: I've got no problem with him on vacation, I just kind of ... you know ... like that chap.
<dasKreech> Me too
<dasKreech> but aseigo's latest post is saying something that should hold true for us as well
<jjesse03> which post?
<dasKreech> Best Xmas present
<dasKreech> I think
<dasKreech> http://aseigo.blogspot.com/2007/12/best-xmas-present-of-year.html
<jjesse03> ah thanks
<jjesse03> hello Lure
<mhb> this whole KDE vs. GNOME fight encourages my idea that the whole environment idea is silly.
<mhb> the *true* distro should ship the best apps, no matter what the toolkit.
<fdoving> freedos is pretty nice. little duplicity.
<dasKreech> mhb: not on one Cd they shouldn't
<mhb> dasKreech: why not?
<mhb> if app A is better than app B, an ideal distro would include app A.
<mhb> for me.
<dasKreech> you'd fill it up with libraries before you finish puttin on apps
<CheGuevara> so true
<CheGuevara> and imagine your browser and your word processing program use a completely different file selection dialog
<CheGuevara> so much for consistency
<mhb> imagine all environments actually settling on a mechanism so that file selection dialogs can be consistent
<mhb> :o)
<dasKreech> and imagine the years that it would take to stop having that argument
<mhb> I'm sure it will exist by 2010
<mhb> after all, we can (almost) share icons nowadays!
<mhb> :o)
<dasKreech> You should be able to preview images in the File dialog!
<dasKreech> We agree!
<dasKreech> and Videos!
<dasKreech> Are you on crack?
<dasKreech> 18 months to resolve
<mhb> I wish.
<yuriy> i'd prefer going the other way, treat the environment as part of the OS and make the best use of the available libraries instead of obsessing over supporting other environments
<mhb> but this way it's more sport. We set the rules and "may the best app win"
<mhb> the other way means we all should hop on to GNOME, because it's more popular
<CheGuevara> by 2010 gnome will be gone if nothign major changes
<CheGuevara> qt is advancing sooo quick
<CheGuevara> and gtk is barely moving
<CheGuevara> ok may be not gone, thats a bit too far
<CheGuevara> but its use will decrease a lot
<mhb> by 2010 KDE may be gone, too
<stdin> LIES!!
<mhb> after all, no distro is pushing it too aggresively
<mhb> and Qt has always been customer oriented, that's why we have to subclass it all.
<CheGuevara> its hard to switch thats the problem
<CheGuevara> imagine the next release of ubuntu coming with kde standard
<CheGuevara> people are gonna go like "WTF?!"
<mhb> sure, so it's never going to happen?
<CheGuevara> not because its better or worse, its so different
<CheGuevara> one thing can happen
<CheGuevara> popularity of existand and new KDE distros increase
<mhb> but I can imagine Canonical demoting KDE into universe and cancelling the last resources poured into Kubuntu.
<CheGuevara> popularity of gnome one lowers
<mhb> I can imagine that quite easily.
<CheGuevara> yeah but Kubuntu is not the most popular kde distro anyway
<CheGuevara> and to be fair
<CheGuevara> they only sponsor one dev
<CheGuevara> look at the success of PclinuxOS
<mhb> success?
<mhb> I've seen a few ex-Ubuntu folks using it, but nothing more.
<mhb> I don't see masses of Windows users migrating to it
<CheGuevara> i've seen it beating ubuntu on distrowatch
<CheGuevara> am not talking about windows vs linux really
<CheGuevara> but gnome vs kde
<CheGuevara> windows vs linux unfortunately doesn't depend entirely on DE
<CheGuevara> or code at all for that fact
<Lure_> now we are on lwn - no announcement needed anymore: http://lwn.net/SubscriberLink/263161/b6cd41ede0d8629f/
<Lure_> ;-)
<CheGuevara> nice...
<nixternal> oh lord, and they quote me in it
<CheGuevara> out of 1,479,105 visits on my site 1.27% is linux
<CheGuevara> sucks...
<nixternal> hahah
<CheGuevara> at least need to beat mac
<CheGuevara> 1.94%
<CheGuevara> :P
<mhb> nixternal: they had to, cause they quoted Jucato on news.com
<mhb> quick! Write something about Kubuntu not being LTS to get in the news!
<mhb> :o)
<CheGuevara> :P
<nixternal> but Jucato is far more famous than I am, he is damn near "mortal" compared to me :)
<stdin> I knew there was a reason I didn't reply to those emails
<CheGuevara> heh
<nixternal> "...;and majority of our users follow our releases and typically upgrade on release day, the amount of noise created in the past about dist-upgrade breakage supports this."
<nixternal> glad they got that one there in
<dasKreech> ha ha :)
<dasKreech> No side notes about upgrading on release day for Vista?
<jpatrick> mhb: "if app A is better than app B" <- better is a point of view
<dasKreech> made by the guy who packages!
 * dasKreech nods
<mhb> jpatrick: it most definitely is
<mhb> jpatrick: the maintainer of the distro should decide which apps are "better" for his target audience
<dasKreech> mhb: So. You are saying install debian?
<mhb> jpatrick: but he shouldn't be limited by the fact that app A is KDE and app B is GNOME.
<mhb> which says nothing about them
<mhb> well, almost nothing
<dasKreech> or xterm :)
<mhb> dasKreech: I'm only saying that this whole desktop environment A, B and C brought us a lot of misery
<dasKreech> mhb: Only at the start of their lives
<dasKreech> I hardly think it's bad now
<nixternal> holy smokes people in Chicago are thick
<nixternal> wtf is so hard to understand that if it starts with a K, there is no damn LTS
<jpatrick> mhb: it boils down to "why do I need a DE when I have a tty that does it all for me"
<dasKreech> nixternal: tell them to eat less hot dogs
<nixternal> dasKreech: mmm hot dogs
<dasKreech> Like Kino?
<mhb> jpatrick: well...
<nixternal> jpatrick: use Emacs!
<nixternal> be like Stallman, we don't need you anyways :p
<mhb> jpatrick: it won't edit your images well
<dasKreech> I do
<mhb> poor jpatrick
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> let's get um!
<dasKreech> it's a pain getting my SVG all nice in tty
<jpatrick> heh
<mhb> well I'm the one who's complain and he gets the wrong end of the pitchfork
<nixternal> I can write a quick qtscript that will take those images and convert them into ascii art if that is what you need :)
<dasKreech> But Matrix plays nicely :)
<mhb> complaining
<dasKreech> nixternal: oh please do
<nixternal> dasKreech: learn to use imagemagick, I thought there was a flag you could use to do ascii art
<nixternal> dunno with svg's though
<mhb> I'm pretty unhappy about the current state of things. Great apps put aside because they're GNOME or KDE.
<dasKreech> yeah I know but that's mostly KDE's fault
<mhb> kaffeine is a 100% better than Totem, but thanks to this purism it's not good enough to be in Ubuntu
 * mhb feels sorry for the devs
<mhb> or k3b, that's a better example
<mhb> I guess.
<mhb> there's not a single criteria I can think of that makes anything GNOMish better than k3b.
<nixternal> ya, I am not a huge fan of kaffeine
<dasKreech> mhb: It has too many options
<mhb> dasKreech: too many as in?
<mhb> dasKreech: I'm pretty sure Nero has more
<dasKreech> Which is also not a good Gnome app
<mhb> and it's (probably) one of the most popular burning software
<dasKreech> Gnomebaker is much better for a Gnome environment
<mhb> yeah, but it's good enough for the simplest of users
<nixternal> k3b has to many options? whoa, that is a first...k3b has just enough options, and all are explained well enough to the point you really don't have to research much
<nixternal> omg, I just told dude that KDE 4 is in universe, so he is like "so all I have to do is add multiverse"
<nixternal> I need to get out of Chicago
 * dasKreech preps the spare room for nixternal
<jpatrick> hmm, amarok would be a better example
<nixternal> ya, amarok is pretty pimp and easy to use...there is some missing functionality though that could make it much better
<nixternal> like autorecognition of portable media players and daapd servers
<yuriy> it does autorecognize portamble media players doesn't it? or at least it autorecognizes usb sticks, which is kind of annoying
<nixternal> oh ya it does, but you still have to config it don't you?
<nixternal> it should be transparent, just like plugging in your iPod or what not in windows or osx
 * nixternal needs some food
<mhb> yeah...
<mhb> too bad we have to spend time developing one media player for KDE, one for GNOME ...
<mhb> I mean sure, it's great that there are several versions
<mhb> but we need two people for including one feature in both
<mhb> that means suddenly, there's a guy wanting to implement exactly that what nixternal described, but alas, he's an Ubuntist.
<dasKreech> so just use xlibs
<mhb> yeah, just use <insert some old-fashioned technology that nobody uses but it actually fulfills your needs here>
<dasKreech> mhb: Wouldn't that solve your issues :)
<ardchoille> Hmm.. personal package archive in LP sounds interesting
<mhb> dasKreech: nope.
<dasKreech> mhb: It takes the DE out of the equation and allows the best app to rise
<mhb> ah, those were the times when people judged apps by their quality and free software developers worked together, not against the Other Evil Environment :o)
<dasKreech> Who works against the OEE?
<dasKreech> not the EED
<mhb> dasKreech: aren't we all?
<mhb> KDE is trying to beat GNOME and vice versa
<mhb> the officials may say otherwise, but the truth is clear
<dasKreech> mhb: that's true of all OSS projects
<dasKreech> the economy of FOSS isn't money it's mindshare
<mayeco> hey
<mayeco> what happend with the tags thing in dolpin?
<dasKreech> mayeco: What about it?
<mayeco> dasKreech: is working or what?
<yuriy> yay adept_manager built
<mayeco> dasKreech: i recently build a fresh svn copy adn I dont see that
<dasKreech> do you have nepomuk?
<mayeco> dasKreech: yes
<mayeco> nepomuk-rcgen
<dasKreech> and started strigi?
<yuriy> hmm CMake Error: ERROR: Could not find KDE4 kde4-config
<jpatrick> yuriy: do you have the prefix=/usr/lib/kde4?
<yuriy> jpatrick: i'm trying to port something and i'm using the rc2 packages from ppa. i added FIND_PACKAGE(KDE4 REQUIRED) to the cmake file. which prefix are you referring to?
<jpatrick> yuriy: the one; cmake -DCMAKE_INSTALL_PREFIX=/usr/lib/kde4
<yuriy> oic
<jpatrick> that might work
<yuriy> yep thanks
<nixternal> $(DEB_CMAKE_PREFIX)
<yuriy> nixternal: hmm? where would that go?
<nixternal> -DCMAKE_INSTALL_PREFIX is now set in cdbs/kde.mk as long as you are merging in the new cdbs changes from debian
<jpatrick> he's porting adept
<jpatrick> (I think)
<nixternal> yuriy: you want me to upload the updated debian/rules and debian/cdbs for you to use?
<yuriy> heh or trying to... i'm still fairly certain i'll give up shortly into it
<nixternal> since we are using them for all of our KDE4 packages now
<yuriy> nixternal: sure
<nixternal> k, one sec
<mhb> yuriy: actually, you're not going to give up, you're going to finish it and have the sources ready by tomorrow morning!
<nixternal> yuriy: http://people.ubuntuwire.com/~nixternal/KDE4/
<yuriy> debian/cdbs/kde.mk:4: /usr/share/cdbs/1/rules/patchsys-quilt.mk: No such file or directory
<jpatrick> yuriy: install "cdbs"
<yuriy> it's installed
<yuriy> this is on gutsy btw
<jpatrick> aha, install quilt
<nixternal> ya
<nixternal> also make sure your debian/*.install files are prefixed with usr/lib/kde4/ as well
 * yuriy wasn't using the packaging stuff so far and just using cmake/make directly
#kubuntu-devel 2007-12-29
<dasKreech> Jucato: they threw nixternal in the news as well :)
<Jucato> :O
<Jucato> where?
<dasKreech> http://lwn.net/SubscriberLink/263161/b6cd41ede0d8629f/
<Jucato> ah
<stdin> ardchoille: wow, that's some LP page :p
<ardchoille> stdin: Thanks. I'd love to clean it up if I could learn how to do  [http://www.blah.com This is the blah page]
<ardchoille> instead of having  http://www.blah.com ; This is the blah page  in the page
<stdin> mine looks very bare now, and the small bit of info on it was only recently added
<ardchoille> I see
<stdin> even your wiki page is better laid out than mine, but I do hate wikis....
<ardchoille> Oh, and <b>blah</b> would be nice too
<ardchoille> I used examples from other people's pages for that :)
<stdin> I never get around to it, I'd rather figure out how to bounce email around my lan (which I actually did today)
<ardchoille> hehe
<stdin> spend the last few mins emailing myself on my server and replying via sendmail over ssh
 * stdin got his geek on
<ardchoille> stdin: Not sure it's a good thing to be talking to one's self :P
<stdin> probably not, but I get better conversation out of myself than most people I know :p
<ardchoille> hahahaha
<CheGuevara> Netscape Navigator, now owned by AOL, will no longer be supported after 1 February 2008, the company has said.
<dasKreech_> Yeah
<dasKreech_> I posted on it already
<dasKreech_> it flooded planet.mozilla.org
<dasKreech_> I was liking 9 too
<CheGuevara> yeah lots of ppl sare saying that they got it with 9
<dasKreech_> Bah
<dasKreech_> So starting next year will be the first time there is no Netscape browser since Mosiac was first challenged
<CheGuevara> yep
 * dasKreech_ ponders the death of KDE
<CheGuevara> oh noes
<CheGuevara> :P
 * dasKreech_ shakes magic FOSS dust over KDE
<dasKreech_> that should do it
<ardchoille> hehe
<ryanakca> Jucato: your Post-Christmas Angst made for an interesting read :)
 * ryanakca never knew anything about it... but I guess you could attribute that to the fact that I've been away for the past couple weeks...
<dasKreech> ryanakca: Well that's why he blonts
<dasKreech> that and to get on mainstream news :)
<apachelogger> lol
<CheGuevara> good night
<dasKreech> night
<dasKreech> Hmm
<dasKreech> Red Hat Defrocked
<dasKreech> well good night
<Tm_T> hyvää päivää
<Lure> Tm_T: ditto
<Tm_T> Lure: agreed
<Lure> Tm_T: ;-)
<Tm_T> you're trying to hit me?
<blueyed> Hi
<blueyed> Has somebody a dist-upgraded kubuntu box at hand (feisty => gutsy)?
<blueyed> Then please provide the output of "dpkg -L kde-systemsettings | grep merged"
<blueyed> I think /etc/xdg/menus/kde-applications-merged/system-settings-merge.menu would be still installed, but I'm not sure.
<Tm_T> blueyed:
<Tm_T> /etc/xdg/menus/applications-merged/system-settings-merge.menu
<Tm_T> /etc/xdg/menus/kde-applications-merged/system-settings-merge.menu
<blueyed> Thanks, Tm_T. This confirms my guess / observation.
<blueyed> Hi Hobbsee
<blueyed> Does anybody have an opinion on bug 50320? (see the screenshot with the patch at the end)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 50320 in kde-systemsettings "Kubuntu's system settings app doesn't handle file associations" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/50320
<Hobbsee> heya blueyed
 * Jucato stays away fro kss...
<blueyed> Jucato: why?
<Jucato> it's a very "unstable" app... identity-wise... imho
<blueyed> But it won't get any better if you stay away from it, does it? ;)
<Jucato> on one hand, it's supposed to be simplistic, only containing those modules that can't be reached from other settings/apps...
<blueyed> e.g. the "missing file associations" tool is often requested and I'm happy to just have to pickup some patch.
<Jucato> and on the other hand... some of those modules are also necessary in some use/corner cases (like this case, and the case of panels)
<Jucato> blueyed: almost every module taken out of system settings is "often requested" :D
<Jucato> as I don't personally see eye to eye with kss, I tend to just stay away :P
<blueyed> Jucato: I see, I'm using kcontrol myself - but apparently kss is the default and therefor should provide e.g. "file types". I can also see that it's easier for the average user: kcontrol is quite messy IMHO.
<Jucato> blueyed: although, system settings in kde4 has gotten a lot better, appearance-wise
<Jucato> blueyed: that's the thing about kss. I don't think we really got down to having a guideline of what to include and what to exclude... el (openusability) was only available for one development iteration, and that's all the usability help we got for kss
<Jucato> blueyed: hm... about the patch now (technical details)
<blueyed> yes. I'm not sure myself either, if it's better to have a submenu "Default Applications" now (with two "files" in it) or better to have "file types" next to the current "default apps" file.
<Jucato> last time I tried to readd launch feedback, I did it the same way as slammer did, by modifying the .menu file. later on I was told (I think by Tonio) that the preferred way was to modify the Categories of the kcm's .desktop files instead
<Jucato> so instead of modifying the .menu file, you modify the filetypes kcm's .desktop file. not 100% sure on tht
<blueyed> Jucato: launch feedback? or do you mean in general?
<Jucato> basically any kcm you want readded to system settings.
<Jucato> that's iirc and afaik only
<blueyed> hmm.. then I'll leave it for now.. ;) I've just packaged this patch, while creating a debdiff for another bug.
<Jucato> blueyed: well, there's no harm in submitting the patch anyway. If I'm wrong (I usually am), then at least you have a working patch now :)
<blueyed> I'm not sure though, if I should subscribe u-m-s, as Riddel should look at it before IMHO anyway.
<Tm_T> now we know why Ubuntu is brown: http://www.flickr.com/photos/emrahunal/2131208665/
<jpatrick> hi Lure
<Jucato> hi jpatrick, hi Lure!
<jpatrick> hi Jucato!
<Lure> hi jpatrick, Jucato
 * Lure is happy as FOSS ati drivers do desktop effects properly in kde4
<Jucato> yay :)
<jpatrick> about the lp l10n thing, do we synchronize between projects?
<fdoving> any of you managed to get xcb video things working in kde4?
<kenkku> who/what sets ${misc:Depends}?
<buz> Lure: for what ati chipset?
<Lure> ATI FireGL V5000
<Lure> buz: funny thing is that it worked in FOSS before in fglrx (ATI just released FireGL support last week)
<Tm_T> hi kenkku
<kenkku> moi, Tm_T
<Tm_T> kenkku: #ubuntu-motu could be a good place for packaging issues
<buz> ah thats R300
<buz> yeah that sort of works :P
<kenkku> Tm_T: yeah, might be, although I've gotten help here, too
<Tm_T> kenkku: sure :)
<iRon> Happy New Year! Drink, Drink, Drink! Bye! :-) I'm off :)
<pan_> hi all
<CheGuevara> hi
<pan_> I'm a linux n00b with some spare time
<pan_> how can i help kubuntu?
<CheGuevara> happen to know any programming?
<pan_> a litlle bit of c
<CheGuevara> hmmm
<CheGuevara> we always need help in bug hunting/triaging
<CheGuevara> or you could learn how to package, if you are willing, we always need that as well
<pan_> I think I could do some bug hunting
<CheGuevara> there will be a lot to do for everyone in a couple of weeks, when kde 4 comes out
<pan_> bug hunting means trying kubuntu and see what needs to be fixed?
<CheGuevara> yep
<CheGuevara> triaging is looking through other reports and confirming/denying them
<pan_> I don't think I have the knowledge to confirm or deny someone's bug report
<CheGuevara> well you learn :)
<CheGuevara> but yeah bug hunting is always needed as well
<CheGuevara> but for that you gotta be willing the latest development version
<pan_> hmmm........compiling stuff if I don't get any errors I'm ok with it
<pan_> I would like to try kde 4 can you point me to a tutorial to compile it
<CheGuevara> you running gutsy or hardy?
<pan_> Ubuntu 7.04
<CheGuevara> http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-rc2.php
<pan_> I tryed that but most things don't work
<pan_> i thought it was broken or something
<pan_> I'll boot it from a usb flash is that ok?
<CheGuevara> hmm what doesnt work?
<CheGuevara> yeah should be
<pan_> some icons are on the wronk place on the screen
<pan_> some applications  crash for no good reason
<CheGuevara> icons? rc2 doesn't allow desktop icons as far as i remember
<CheGuevara> yeah some applications crash, thats true (especially plasma)
<pan_> icons from the system try
<CheGuevara> if you are willing you can compile kde 4 from svn
<CheGuevara> its much much more stable
<pan_> can I install it on top of ubuntu
<CheGuevara> yeah, you basically create a new user and install everything in its /home directory
<CheGuevara> so the rest of your system is not affected
<pan_> that sounds ok for me
<CheGuevara> thats hwat i do, then update it once a week to see progress
<CheGuevara> let me link u
<pan_> ok
<CheGuevara> http://techbase.kde.org/index.php?title=Getting_Started/Build/KDE4
<CheGuevara> here u go
<pan_> thanks
<CheGuevara> np :P
<pan_> how long does it take to compile?
<pan_> dual core 1.6 ghz
<CheGuevara> make sure you use -j3 where it says -j2 in that tutorial for dual core
<CheGuevara> will probably take 1-2 hours
<pan_> ok
<jpatrick> Hobbsee: can you give back kmplayer? Now that the buildds are fixed
<Jucato> Hobbsee took some stuff again? :D
<apachelogger_> <-- is playing poker :P
 * jpatrick pokes apachelogger_ 
<apachelogger_> meh
<apachelogger_> jpatrick: I'll need an advocate soon :P
<jpatrick> for what?
<apachelogger_> (1st) xmas package
<jpatrick> apachelogger_: richtig, sag mir wann du es brachst
<apachelogger_> wb milian
<apachelogger_> jpatrick: ok :)
<milian> moin apachelogger_
 * apachelogger_ is uploading PokerTH to revu
<apachelogger_> milian: how is it going?
<milian> apachelogger_: all good :]
<apachelogger_> arrsome
 * apachelogger_ starts dancing
<apachelogger_> Oo
<apachelogger_> omg
<apachelogger_> revu is toally filled up
<Hobbsee> jpatrick: given back
<CheGuevara> lazy MOTUs :P
<jpatrick> Hobbsee: thank you
<Hobbsee> bah.
<Hobbsee> there's other stuff to do, apart from reviewing new packages.
<Jucato> good Hobbsee :D
<Hobbsee> heh
 * Hobbsee --> bed
<jpatrick> actually it's hobbsee->goToBed();
<apachelogger_> I'd rather search nu good music than revu :P
 * mhb thinks it's hobbsee.goToBed();
<Jucato> depends on whether "hobbsee" is a pointer or an object name or reference to an object :)
 * apachelogger_ agress with mhb, without ; though
<apachelogger_> ruby ftw!
<jpatrick> yes, ruby ftw!
<Jucato> hahah
<mhb> ruby ftw, but without ";" it's python
<apachelogger_> mhb: I refer to read it as ruby :P
<jpatrick> or ruby
<apachelogger_> *prefer
<jpatrick> apachelogger_: this builds?
<apachelogger_> jpatrick: pokerth?
<jpatrick> ja
<apachelogger_> ja
<apachelogger_> on gutsy and hardy actually ;-)
<jpatrick> because I had some bad experience with 1 binary packages + .install files
<jpatrick> something with dh_build not being in multipackage mode
<apachelogger_> never had that
 * apachelogger_ packages most qt apps without install function using a .install
<apachelogger_> actually
<apachelogger_> jpatrick: hod on a second
 * apachelogger_ is wondering
<apachelogger_> that package already is in debian and our universe
 * apachelogger_ investigates
<jpatrick> just nur it
<apachelogger_> jpatrick: nur it?
<jpatrick> new upstream release
<apachelogger_> meh
 * apachelogger_ has to repackage using the 0.5 in universe
 * apachelogger_ is wondering why it is dfsg'd though
<apachelogger_> yay
<apachelogger_> package doesn't tell
<jpatrick> "Repacked upstream tarball" i think
<apachelogger_> yeah, but why
<Lure> oxygen mouse cursors have to be packaged separately - it will not be part of kde 4.0
<apachelogger_> they have removed something
<apachelogger_> or changed
<apachelogger_> or something strange at least
<Lure> and I think we should have them in next kde4 RC/release
<jpatrick> "and removed andybold.ttf which is non-free."
<mhb> are we allowed to do it?
<apachelogger_> ha
<apachelogger_> jpatrick++
<mhb> I mean, we would have a different alternative in /etc/alternatives than Ubuntu does
<jpatrick> apachelogger_: wrong channel
 * mhb likes them
<apachelogger_> jpatrick: wrong channel?
<Lure> mhb: why not? oxygen guys would be happy
 * mhb would be, too
<mhb> well, okay.
<jpatrick> apachelogger_: insanity not here :)
<mhb> it can't be that hard to package.
<apachelogger_> omg!!!!
<apachelogger_> jpatrick++
<apachelogger_> ~part
<jpatrick> haha
 * apachelogger_ starts merging the packages
<Lure> mhb: something like dmz-cursor-theme we use now
<mhb> too bad I have to learn these proofs... :o(
<mhb> no time.
<Jucato> http://moronland.net/moronia/moron/1023/ "Careless Coding Causes Killer Kangaroos"
<jpatrick> apachelogger_: here's a little everyone must remember merging: http://www.lag.net/random/leisure-c.jpg
<apachelogger_> lol
<CheGuevara> lol
<wolfger> Killer Kangaroos... that's great!
<apachelogger_> bah, no cdbs is a pain in the ass -.-
<apachelogger_> awful, simply awful
<apachelogger_> jpatrick: testbuilding pokerth now
<jpatrick> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/3090/
<jpatrick> anyone have any idea what that means?
 * apachelogger_ remembers that error
<apachelogger_> but I dunno how I fixed it, neither do I remember the application it appeared for :(
<apachelogger_> jpatrick: pbuilder is up-to-date?
<jpatrick> apachelogger_: that's the build daemon throwing up
<apachelogger_> not good
<jpatrick> really weird how it built here and not there
<jpatrick> seriouly: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kmplayer/1:0.10.0c-0ubuntu1
<jpatrick> fails some, success one, chroot problem two
<CheGuevara> different gcc version?
<CheGuevara> the bug seems to be in glib though, not in kmplayer
<jpatrick> I wonder if adding --as-needed will fix it
<CheGuevara> line 108, 109
<CheGuevara> ouble  g_test_timer_elapsed            (void); // elapsed secondsa
<CheGuevara> double  g_test_timer_last               (void); // repeat last elapsed() result
<CheGuevara> htat looks fine
<jpatrick> well, I'll try that later
<jpatrick> first -> new tork
<apachelogger_> -.-
<apachelogger_> build br0ke
<apachelogger_> woohoo
<jpatrick> ich habe dir es gesagt :p
<apachelogger_> mein paket war besser :P
<CheGuevara> ha
<CheGuevara> jpatrick: i know why your build fails
<apachelogger_> omg
<CheGuevara> i said those 2 lines are right
<CheGuevara> they are not
<jpatrick> CheGuevara: do tell :)
<CheGuevara> / is not C99 style comment
<CheGuevara> double  g_test_timer_elapsed            (void); /* elapsed seconds */
<apachelogger_> meh
<CheGuevara> would be the right one
<CheGuevara> so a strict compiler will fail
<jpatrick> so... what should I do?
<apachelogger_> patch it
<CheGuevara> http://svn.gnome.org/viewvc/glib/trunk/glib/gtestutils.h?r1=6151&r2=6185
<jpatrick> apachelogger_: yes, but how I meant :p
<apachelogger_> jpatrick: like CheGuevara told you :P
<CheGuevara> well i bet there's a way to tell gcc to relax the standard
<CheGuevara> so you got a choice to patch glib or your kmplayer
<jpatrick> I think I'd patch kmplayer
<jpatrick> since I hardly any idea on glib
<CheGuevara> glib patch is from upstream though :P
<CheGuevara> but glib is in main
<jpatrick> so is kmplayer..
<CheGuevara> oh right
<jpatrick> which will give me problems trying to get a fix in
<crimsun> depends how fast you have a turnaround.
<crimsun> if you can provide a debdiff in the next 6 minutes, I can upload it.
<CheGuevara> mozilla team will want that fix in glib as well
<CheGuevara> because it was made to fix xulrunner compilation in the first place
<crimsun> jpatrick: if you're unsure which to proceed, I'd ask pitti in #ubuntu-devel.  My inclination is to proceed with glib.
<jpatrick> crimsun: probably best to ask pitti
<CheGuevara> crimsun: if glib already got a nice patch system i can give u a debdiff quick, the fix is trivial
<CheGuevara> it does
<crimsun> yes, it uses quilt.
<crimsun> unfortunately, I am now running out the door to meet my folks for lunch.
<crimsun> if someone doesn't care for it within the next six hours (highly unlikely), I can look tonight.
<CheGuevara> kk
 * Jucato never cares for anything :P
<CheGuevara> jpatrick: preparing a glib now, gotta build test it first though
<jpatrick> CheGuevara: take your time, I'm bashing up tork
<Jucato> jjesse!!!!!!
<CheGuevara> bug 179119
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 179119 in glib2.0 "glib 2.15 not clean with -pedantic" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179119
<jpatrick> CheGuevara: better tell the guys in #ubuntu-devel
<CheGuevara> will do
<CheGuevara> after my debdiff is done :P
<CheGuevara> and you look at it :)
<bddebian> Heya
<jpatrick> hi bddebian
<bddebian> Hello jpatrick
<Jucato> hi bddebian
<Jucato> happy new ear
<bddebian> Hi Jucato
<Jucato> year*
<apachelogger> jpatrick: http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=pokerth
<jpatrick> apachelogger: it's not a new package, no approval needed
<apachelogger> okay
 * apachelogger dputs to ubuntu
<CheGuevara> jpatrick: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/11089726/glib.debdiff
<CheGuevara> check the style please
<jpatrick> CheGuevara: looks good
<CheGuevara> jpatrick: you recon i should ping pitti ?
<jpatrick> CheGuevara: yeah, he'd know best
<CheGuevara> too bad Hobbsee went
<jpatrick> no, she'll probably poke you with the stick to death
<CheGuevara> true
<CheGuevara> lol
<CheGuevara> jpatrick: btw, kmplayer compiles fine for me locally as well
<CheGuevara> without fixed glib that is
<jpatrick> CheGuevara: see? I don't get it
<CheGuevara> hmmm
<CheGuevara> jpatrick: did you add the pedantic patch or is it from debian?
<jpatrick> CheGuevara: think so
<CheGuevara> jpatrick: you think its which one :P
<jpatrick> CheGuevara: arg, missed out the "or is it". Yep if it doesn't have kubuntu_ it's from Debian
<CheGuevara> kk cool
<CheGuevara> brb food
<CheGuevara> jpatrick: this is really weird
<CheGuevara> that error should only be an error if its compiled wtih -pedantic in C(XX)FLAGS
<jpatrick> CheGuevara: that's basically what I've been saying all along mate -.-
<CheGuevara> jpatrick: yeah i know just wanna get to the bottom of it lol
<jpatrick> ok :)
<dinosaur-rus> hi all
<jpatrick> hi
<CheGuevara> jpatrick: i think its the -ansi flag
<jpatrick> CheGuevara: hmm
<CheGuevara> jpatrick: but its irrelevant now, mozilla team is gonna sponsor my debdiff i think
<CheGuevara> for glib that is
<jpatrick> CheGuevara: good, I was wondering what set that flag
<CheGuevara> should be the makefile
<jpatrick> ah, I was looking for a ./configure thing
<CheGuevara> from man gcc
<CheGuevara> For the C compiler, it
<CheGuevara>          disables recognition of C++ style // comments as well as
<CheGuevara>          the "inline" keyword.
<CheGuevara> btw
<CheGuevara> this all still doesn't explain why it builds on local
<CheGuevara> :P
<jpatrick> ya
<CheGuevara> $magic++
<jpatrick> CheGuevara: tell me when it's done so I can reupload kmplayer with merges
<CheGuevara> jpatrick: yep
<jpatrick> oh, no, wait, I can't
<CheGuevara> jpatrick: btw for the future the flags are set in acinclude.m4
<CheGuevara> CXXFLAGS="-ansi -D_XOPEN_SOURCE=500 -D_BSD_SOURCE -Wcast-align -Wchar-subscripts $CXXFLAGS"
<CheGuevara> oh yeah you cant
<CheGuevara> its in main
<jpatrick> and our leader is still on hols
<CheGuevara> we can wait for hobbsee to wake up
<HS^> Hello, how do you get OBDC support in Qt.. on kubuntu?
<HS^> there are no packages for this..
<HS^> (but other distrobutions have them)
<HS^> all rpm though/
<jpatrick> HS^: OBDC?
<HS^> ugh ODBC ..
<jpatrick> what's that?
<HS^> i always spell it wrong
<jpatrick> !bugs
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<HS^> its so you can connect to mssql databases with qt
<jpatrick> HS^: file a wishlist bug there :)
<HS^> can you post the url again please?
<jpatrick> !bugs > HS^
<CheGuevara> eww mssql
<HS^> Im not sure if its a bug. But the package is missing, and it is strange.
<jpatrick> HS^: it's a wish tho
<HS^> CheGuevara, well some have to use it.
<CheGuevara> yeah you need to file a needs packaging bug
<HS^> yes
<HS^> is it difficult to make such a package you think?
<HS^> i dont see the link though
<HS^> ok ill fill it in. got the link. thank
<HS^> s
<CheGuevara> http://www.easysoft.com/developer/libraries/qt/odbc.html
<CheGuevara> this the one?
<HS^> yes it sais you have to build the Qt
<HS^> so wont you end up with 2 different versions of Qt?
<HS^> the one that kde and all apps rely on,  and the one with just odbc support?
<HS^> fedora/redhat/freebsd has a package or port thats name is 'qt4-odbc'
<CheGuevara> you can build it as a plug in
<HS^> ok ill read the site
 * stdin looks at the libqt3-mt-odbc package
<CheGuevara> ...
<stdin> and libqt3-odbc
<HS^> nah i want standard odbc, not from easysoft.. (reason is i have to use it for internship, and want to prepare a bit)
<HS^> yes thats qt3 not qt4
<stdin> libqt4-sql then ?
<HS^> that doesnt include odbc,  here is the error:
<HS^> QSqlDatabase: available drivers: QPSQL7 QPSQL QMYSQL3 QMYSQL QSQLITE QSQLITE2
<HS^> which also sais in the package description
<CheGuevara> so qt4 includes odbc ?
<HS^> yes you have to ./configure with some argument
<stdin> I would have thought /usr/include/qt4/QtSql/qsql_odbc.h was the right include
<HS^> on windows odbc is standard included.
<HS^> in linux they made seperate packages from it
<CheGuevara> stdin: it could be, if it is package descrption probably needs an update
<HS^> well i have qsql_odbc,  so i can compile ODBC programs, but i cant run them
<CheGuevara> whats the error
<HS^> QSqlDatabase: available drivers: QPSQL7 QPSQL QMYSQL3 QMYSQL QSQLITE QSQLITE2
<HS^> QSqlDatabase: QODBC driver not loaded
<CheGuevara> oh right
<CheGuevara> yeah file a bug against libqt4-sql
<CheGuevara> stating that the odbc driver is not built
<CheGuevara> and attach a sample program
<CheGuevara> and post the bug number here :P
<HS^> ok
<CheGuevara> bb in 20, off to the shop
<HS^> bug number: 179254
<jpatrick> bug #179254
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 179254 in ubuntu-bots "libqt4-sql does not include QODBC" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179254
<HS^> ehmm i think i posted it wrong
<HS^> that sais ubuntu IRC bots bugs
<CheGuevara> jpatrick: uploaded
<HS^> bug #179261
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 179261 in qt4-x11 "libqt4-sql does not include QODBC" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179261
 * CheGuevara  takes a look
<CheGuevara> bug report looks good
<CheGuevara> hmmm i swear iwl3945 makes internet slower then ipw3945
<CheGuevara> HS^: what a quick line to compile that test program
<HS^> yes but it generates the warning
<CheGuevara> HS^: sorry i meant to ask what is the line to compile it?
<HS^> i built with kdevelop, but if you have paths correct i think  , qmake -project && qmake && make'
<CheGuevara> hmm
<CheGuevara> g++ -o 1 1.cpp -Wall -I /usr/include/qt4/ -L /usr/lib/qt4/ibgn -Wchar-subscripts $CXXFLAG
<CheGuevara> should work
<CheGuevara> umm i mean
<CheGuevara> g++ -o 1 1.cpp -Wall -I /usr/include/qt4/ -L /usr/lib/qt4/
<HS^> this works
<HS^> g++ -c -pipe -g -Wall -W -D_REENTRANT -DQT_SHARED -DQT_GUI_LIB -DQT_CORE_LIB -DQT_SQL_LIB -I/usr/share/qt4/mkspecs/linux-g++ -I. -I/usr/include/qt4/QtCore -I/usr/include/qt4/QtCore -I/usr/include/qt4/QtSql -I/usr/include/qt4 -I. -I. -I. -o test.o test.cpp
<HS^> hm some doubles in it but well.. i use kdevelop to that stuff for me
<HS^> anyway thanks.
<CheGuevara> jpatrick:  https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/hardy-changes/2007-December/003747.html
<CheGuevara> i am off for a bit
<CheGuevara> cya
<jpatrick> later
<TuxMan> hello
<TuxMan> I'm torrent downloading hardy iso. almost done :-)
<TuxMan> I'm glad you Kubuntu guys aren't like the Ubuntu guys who make .iso's. The Live CD actually fits on a CD, not a Live DVD
<TuxMan> Ooohhh.. hardy CD finished burning. reboot time. I'll let ya know if it works ;-)
<TuxMan> this is just.. wrong. I burned an iso that claimed to be Kubuntu 8.04.
<TuxMan> IT'S 7.10!!!
<TuxMan> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<nixternal> hahaha
<nixternal> where did you download the iso from?
<TuxMan> cdimage.ubuntu.com
<nixternal> did you get it from the daily/daily-live for Kubuntu?
<TuxMan> wha?
<nixternal> where exactly did you download it from
<nixternal> link wise
<TuxMan> let me find it again.
<nixternal> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/current/
<nixternal> that is the live cd, latest image
<nixternal> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily/current/
<nixternal> that is the alternate cd, latest image
<nixternal> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/8.04/alpha-2/
<nixternal> and that is the alpha 2 image
<TuxMan> Gaa! Now I have to go out to the barn and get another empty CD!
<TuxMan> I have a barn next to my house :-P
<nixternal> I take it you didn't grab from one of those links?
<TuxMan> I'll be back once I restart my comp and get another CD
<jpatrick> imbrandon: ping
<jpatrick> better put: main-sponsers-in-here: ping
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> this kdebindings package is really retarded
<nixternal> it builds slow as hell, I added 2 more deps it needs, and now it crashes out on the builds complaining...typical
<jpatrick> something to do with glib?
<nixternal> no, cuz it was crashing before and after the upgrade
<nixternal> it has to do with libqwt5-qt4-dev
<TuxMan> hello, can someone help me get KDE4 onto Hardy Heron? every kde4 package I try to install says it will break the system..
<TuxMan> somehow I accidentally got KDE3 stead of 4
<TuxMan> ...hello?
<jpatrick> https://edge.launchpad.net/+builds
<jpatrick> security machine doing Building kde4libs 4:3.97.0-3ubuntu3  for Ubuntu Hardy (release)
<jpatrick> blah, I suppose it was a slip
<fdoving> http://www.daniweb.com/blogs/entry1920.html
<jpatrick> hmm, saw that through planet.u.c
<fdoving> his conclusion isn't that bad.
<fdoving> the headline was more scary :]
<nixternal> jpatrick: apt-get source libqwt5-qt4-dev
<nixternal> tell me if you notice anything wierd from the structure
 * jpatrick does
 * Jucato misread that as "dies"
 * Jucato waves to nixternal
 * nixternal waves back
<jpatrick> nixternal: that *-dev.install has no headers?
<Jucato> nixternal: http://jucato.org/gallery/v/photos/pets/penguin1.jpg.html :D
<nixternal> ya, the .install's are goofy, it is missing stuff, and there is 2 subdirectories, debian/ and qwt-5.0.2/
<nixternal> oh, that penguin is way cooler than my fat penguin
<Jucato> hehehe
<jpatrick> there's no libqwt5-qt4-dev in control?
<nixternal> I deleted it, it gave me a headache looking at it
<jpatrick> oh, wait there is
<nixternal> but I know it doesn't work, because you can't build kdebindings with it
<jpatrick> what error exactly?
<nixternal> you can't build against it
<nixternal> it doesn't recognize any of the qwt headers
<nixternal> so if you remove it from build-depends, then kdebindings will build, just w/o qwt support
<jpatrick> has no headers in it
<nixternal> that package should be listed as "make sure you packages don't look like this"
<jpatrick> nixternal: that package is just bad
<Jucato> nixternal: may I bother you for a few quick seconds?
<Jucato> (btw are you feeling better?)
<Jucato> hm. ok nvm. I'm gone :P
<Tm_T> Jucato: how gone?
#kubuntu-devel 2007-12-30
<nosrednaekim> told you it'd hit slashdot....
<nosrednaekim> not too many negative comments... not KDE bashing either. some people saying they don;t like gutsy though...
<nosrednaekim> THIS is annoying though http://www.daniweb.com/blogs/entry1920.html
<nosrednaekim> he';s saying get rid of a third of *ubuntu users... yeah.. thats going to work well..
<Riddell> well, we made it to slashdot :(
<Tm_T> hmmmm
 * Tm_T hugs Riddell 
<Tm_T> Riddell: we made what to slashdot?
<stdin> the lack of LTS support in 8.04
<Tm_T> aaa
<Tm_T> nothing new then
<Tm_T> nothing new or serious in my mind
<Tm_T> (I'm not slashdot user)
<nosrednaekim> neither am I... but I new this was going to make it to /. so I've been looking at the RSS feed
<Tm_T> ye
<Scotty> nosrednaekim, link please? Too lazy to go look for it.
<Tm_T> also it's misleading but meh, what did you expect, its slashdot
<Scotty> Ah, wait, I found it.
<Scotty> That was relatively painless.
 * Scotty reads
<nosrednaekim> oops sorry.
<Scotty> No worries.
<Scotty> It was front page.
<Scotty> I figured it'd be buried under new articles by now.
<Tm_T> just like to say this out loud: first three months of year 2008 I will do my best to push KDE4/Kubuntu forward
<Tm_T> thank you and good night
<Tm_T> (yes yes, I need new medication)
<CheGuevara> re
<seele> what time is the january 2 meeting?
<CheGuevara> check fridge.ubuntu.com
<CheGuevara> ping Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> CheGuevara: pong
<seele> CheGuevara: it's not on the upcoming events list, hence the question
<Riddell> seele: 23:00 should be
<Hobbsee> heya Riddell!
<Riddell> hi Hobbsee!
<CheGuevara> Hobbsee: can you give back kmplayer please (again)
<CheGuevara> hey Riddell
<seele> Riddell: thanks!  happy holidays
<Hobbsee> CheGuevara: heh.  given back
<CheGuevara> thanks
<CheGuevara> if  it FTBFS again you can poke me to death :P
 * Hobbsee pokes CheGuevara with the Long Pointy Stick of DOOM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ™ a few times
<Hobbsee> iirc, kmplayer doesn't take quite so long to build.  but yes.
<Hobbsee> you're supposed to test build :P
<CheGuevara> Hobbsee: it builds locally no matter what
<CheGuevara> but fails on build machines
<Hobbsee> ah, so it is a build problem
<CheGuevara> not really
<CheGuevara> its a glib problem
<CheGuevara> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/hardy-changes/2007-December/003747.html
<CheGuevara> it does right by failing
<CheGuevara> but why it doesn't fail on local i dont get it
<Hobbsee> local is out of date?
<CheGuevara> no
<CheGuevara> pbuilder update just right before the build
<CheGuevara> and its not only me, jpatrick also confirmed it
<CheGuevara> thats why he told you to give it back yesterday, 'cause it built fine on his local
<CheGuevara> hardy i386   Successfully built  (ACCEPTED)
<CheGuevara> i win :P
<CheGuevara> no pokeys from Hobbsee :P
<Hobbsee> yay!
 * Hobbsee pokes CheGuevara anyway
<CheGuevara> aww :P
<Tm_T> hi Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> heya Tm_T!
<CheGuevara> http://www.daniweb.com/blogs/entry1920.html
<CheGuevara> wow
<CheGuevara> this is biggest load of bs i've read
<Hobbsee> CheGuevara: nice way to forget xfce, server, etc, too
<CheGuevara> yep
<CheGuevara> time to sleep
<CheGuevara> good night
<Jucato> good night brave soul :)
<CheGuevara> damn can't sleep
<Jucato> lol :)
<Jucato> don't let the article get to yah!
<CheGuevara> its the netscape article
<CheGuevara> hurts me too much that its going
<CheGuevara> lol
<Jucato> which one is that?
 * Jucato only saw the KDE v. GNOME one
<CheGuevara> haven't you heard that netscape is no longer gonna be developed?
<CheGuevara> http://blog.netscape.com/2007/12/28/end-of-support-for-netscape-web-browsers/
<Jucato> ow... :(
<Jucato> wait.. who still uses netscape?
<stdin> I used it once
<stdin> back in the 90's
<Jucato> I recall using it around 2000-2001 (Communicator) just because IE didn't "feel right"
<CheGuevara> yeah but its the one that started it all :P
<CheGuevara> nixternal: are you gonna recompile kdebase and friends against the new kde4libs?
<nixternal> I will probably work on that tomorrow...are the buildd's working again?
<CheGuevara> yep
<nixternal> groovy
<nixternal> I will work on those once again tomorrow
<nixternal> hopefully finish everything up tomorrow
<CheGuevara> well escept for sparc and ppc :P
<CheGuevara> *except
<nixternal> heh, go figure
<CheGuevara> alright, cool
<Scotty> Bah, can't sleep. :(
<Hobbsee> aww
<Scotty> Hobbsee: I'm very tempted to test the alpha build and report bugs, but I'd like a little more information on the whole testing/bug reporting process before I commit. Is there a wiki article that gives a little bit of info on it?
<Hobbsee> !bugs
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<Hobbsee> hrm
<Hobbsee> [17:03] *** The channel topic is "Ubuntu BugSquad | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad | https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bugs | Documentation: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpingWithBugs | If you have been triaging bugs for a while, please apply to https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-bugcontrol/ -http://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-bugsquad".
<Hobbsee> Scotty: not sure how much the links at ^ will help you out
<Scotty> Ah, those look good.
<Hobbsee> have a read, at least, then ask some questions
<Scotty> Thanks.
<Scotty> Sure, sure.
<Scotty> Thanks.
<Hobbsee> you're welcome
<Scotty> Hobbsee: On a scale of 1-10, how stable is the current build? I'm aware it's in alpha stages, but I'm curious.
<Hobbsee> well, i'm not actually running kubuntu
<Hobbsee> it's usable, now
<Hobbsee> i'm using the old mode for intel drivers, so get no video (dvd, etc)
<Scotty> Ah.
<Hobbsee> some of the dependancies wait a bit, so it's still not wise to blindly hit "yes" on all upgrades
 * Hobbsee is using ubuntu
<Hobbsee> s/wait/break/
<Hobbsee> dual boot, if you can
<Hobbsee> occasionally you need a perfectly working system :P
<Scotty> I have a dual boot at the moment with 7.10 and XP.
<Scotty> So I'd probably just overwrite my 7.10 install.
<Scotty> I'll probably go with Ubuntu, as well, if I decide to go with the alpha.
<Scotty> I haven't made up my mind which I like better yet. One month I'll swear by KDE and the next I have an itch to try Gnome.
<Scotty> I guess that's why (k)ubuntu-desktop is available :p
<Hobbsee> tripple boot, then?
<Scotty> I might.
<Hobbsee> install both ubuntu and kubuntu hardy - as in, install one, then install the desktop package of the other
<Scotty> Yeah.
<Scotty> Hobbsee: Mind if I query you for a moment?
<Hobbsee> Scotty: go ahead
<Hobbsee> or ask here
<Hobbsee> people won't eat you
<Scotty> I realize. But I have a question I'd rather ask in private. :)
<Hobbsee> go ahead :)
 * Scotty yawns
<Scotty> Goodnight, all.
<sebastian^> good morning folks
<imbrandon> heya sebastian^
<Jucato> happy new year imbrandon!
<imbrandon> heya Jucato
 * jpatrick need main uploader
<imbrandon> jpatrick: what ya need>
<imbrandon> ?
<jpatrick> imbrandon: merge+build fix for kmplayer: http://people.ubuntuwire.com/~jpatrick/kmplayer/
<imbrandon> k
<imbrandon> i'll do it
<_buz> what is the proper way to get kde4 on hardy?
<_buz> sudo aptitude install kdebase-workspace kdebase-kde4 kdebase-runtime   gives a lot of errors
<CheGuevara> jpatrick: did you see kmplayer built fine now
<jpatrick> CheGuevara: no, but I didn't get any FTBTS messages, so I assumed fixed
<jpatrick> CheGuevara: great work :)
<CheGuevara> thanks :)
<jpatrick> imbrandon: I forgot to say kmplayer needed -sa - I included the debian tarball
<Riddell> nixternal: where did you get to with kde 4 package uploads?
<jpatrick> he had a problem with libqwt4-qt4-dev
<jpatrick> Last time we checked
<mhb> nice to see you back Riddell
<mhb> wow, information twist
<mhb> so is KDE/Kubuntu really completely unsupported or just not LTS material?
<Riddell> mhb: the KDE 3 CD is normal 18 months
<Riddell> mhb: if irssi decides not to reconnect me again to this channel, gonnae someone /msg me and tell me
<mhb> Riddell: okies
<mhb> Riddell: do we have any contacts to PCLinuxOS or Ark Linux? Those folks all use APT (over RPM) and KDE, so they'd crave for a decent KDE package manager over APT as much as we do
<mhb> it would be unwise to let all three choose a different path
 * mhb out.
<Riddell> mhb: can't say I do
<mhb> Riddell: might be worth a shot to contact them
<imbrandon> moins Riddell
<imbrandon> hrm for somereason libsmoke isnt building
<imbrandon> Riddell: ideas ? http://launchpadlibrarian.net/11096168/buildlog_ubuntu-hardy-i386.kdebindings-kde4_3.97%2Bsvn20071220-0ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<CheGuevara> imbrandon: weird, it just built fine locally
<jpatrick> here we go again
 * jpatrick hides
<CheGuevara> lol
<CheGuevara> though admitedely i just did an svn checkout
<apachelogger> jpatrick: you're working on tork aren't you?
<jpatrick> apachelogger: yep
<apachelogger> ok
<jpatrick> apachelogger: the maintainer himself has put me into his pkging ml :)
 * apachelogger actually thought amarok is the only project with a pkging ml :P
<apachelogger> though ours is super private ;-)
<CheGuevara> imbrandon: yeah your package does fail locally, but latest svn doesn't, so it must've got fixed
<nixternal> Riddell: working on kde4 packages right now...I have been afk due to being sick, plus the buildd's were broke
<crimsun> pfft, neither are excuses!
<imbrandon> CheGuevara: thats for the conformation, i'll grab a fresh checkout
<imbrandon> and see if that helps
<imbrandon> given thats only 10 days, but things move fast at times :)
<nixternal> still workin' on kdebindings?
<imbrandon> nixternal: i'm pretty sure i fixed the -dev issue, but i got to get it building again to make sure
<imbrandon> nixternal: yea, i'm gonna _try_ not to touch another package till i get this one finished
<nixternal> the update to kdebindings is for changes made in kdelibs svn
<imbrandon> k
<Marty_Stoopid> is amarok 2 will be ready for the kde4.0 out ?
<imbrandon> it really shouldent be this much of a pita as *most* of it is already in the archive
<nixternal> it doesn't match the changes in our kdelibs package though, but I believe it also built yesterday
<Nightrose> Marty_Stoopid: no
<nixternal> Marty_Stoopid: more than likely it will be a little late
<imbrandon> Marty_Stoopid: likely not, it will be compileable but not as useable as 1.x
<nixternal> Nightrose: amarok2 recognizes daapd w/o any configuration now I see, amarok2 that is
<Nightrose> nixternal: maybe ;-) I don´t use an follow daap tbh ;-)
<apachelogger> rofl
<Nightrose> *and
<apachelogger> I had a strigi cache of 31GiB!!!
<Nightrose> omg
<nixternal> damn
<imbrandon> crimsun: got time for a little advice / package question, i havent handled this situation before and need a tad bit o help ( only irc i should be able to do the $work )
<crimsun> sure, what's up?
<apachelogger> nixternal: actually, after KDE4.0 is out amarok will not compile :P
<apachelogger> we are switiching to development with qt 4.4
<apachelogger> so no go until cute 4.4 is out
<CheGuevara> won't kde do that as well?
<imbrandon> ok there are the kdebindings package like in kde3 , lots of bins one source, as it should be, i'm doing the same for kde4 , but untill now they were seperate in the archive, so now the kdebindings-kde4 package will produce like python-kde4 , how do i work the conflicts / replaces
<nixternal> that is the plans
<imbrandon> if at all
<apachelogger> CheGuevara: well after qt 4.4 is released
<apachelogger> we develop against snapshots until then
<CheGuevara> qt-copy?
<apachelogger> nah, qt-copy != 4.4
<nixternal> imbrandon: there shouldn't be conflicts since you are installing them to usr/lib/kde4
<CheGuevara> well not currently
<Marty_Stoopid> dcop is not longer in use with kde4 ?
<nixternal> we don't want to conflict with kde3 bindings since we are keeping kde3 around
<apachelogger> CheGuevara: qt-copy is really just the latest qt release + custom patches
<CheGuevara> wow installing windows xp on my mum's pc feels like such an emotional pain
<nixternal> hahahaha
<nixternal> katapult works kind of on kde 4
<imbrandon> nixternal: right, i use "conflicts / replaces" as a general thing for the debian/control source fields
<imbrandon> sorry for the un-clarification
<nixternal> but we don't want to replace
<Marty_Stoopid> CheGuevara: you means "an emotional waste of time" :)
<CheGuevara> heh
<Marty_Stoopid> mean*
<crimsun> imbrandon: / nixternal: aren't they parallel-installable?
<imbrandon> well since the binary packages are named the same i wasent thinking we would need them either but i am not 100% sure
<CheGuevara> wonder what will happen if i install kubuntu instead
<CheGuevara> lol
<nixternal> crimsun: yes
<imbrandon> crimsun: basicly the source package name is changing ( all being added to one source package ) but the binary packages it produces are exactly the same
<nixternal> imbrandon: as long as they install to the usr/lib/kde4 it is fine with names, we don't have problems with any of the other kde4 packages and naming conflicts
<Marty_Stoopid> what about dcop ? i think it disappear in kde4
<jpatrick> Marty_Stoopid: replaced by dbus I think
<crimsun> imbrandon: if the binary packages are the same, then just make sure you get the versioning correct
<imbrandon> nixternal: right but before the source package "python-kde4" produced "python-kde4" binary , but now "kdebindings-kde4" produces "python-kde4" , so i wanted to make sure
<Marty_Stoopid> and the kioslaves, will be there ?
<nixternal> ahhh
<nixternal> forgot about that
<imbrandon> crimsun: so as long as its a higher version it should be cool without any control file magic ?
<crimsun> imbrandon: if there are no other changes, correct.
<imbrandon> yup, no other changes
<imbrandon> just combneing them
<imbrandon> ( and new upstream versions for most )
<imbrandon> cool, thanks, just never had had this situation before so i wasent 100% sure
<CheGuevara> Marty_Stoopid: yep
<crimsun> we don't have a harsh hatred for epochs in source package versioning, so that's a possible route
<Marty_Stoopid> ok
<apachelogger> --->>> Nasrullah from Mauritius sends regards and wishes a Happy New Year 2008 <<<---
<imbrandon> apachelogger: who from where ? heheh
<apachelogger> a user :P
<nixternal> interesting...got a seg fault while doing debuild and it told me to file a bug report
<nixternal> that was the first time I have ever seen that
<nixternal> wth, I can't build anything
<CheGuevara> ?
<nixternal> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/50177
<nixternal> that's what is wrong
<nixternal> stupid gcc update
<nixternal> happens on all of my machines of here
<nixternal> Riddell: ^^ check out that paste...I can't build any kde4 apps now...man, what a painful build week for me thus far
<nixternal> I can't build *anything* actually
<crimsun> eww?
<crimsun> is that ia32?
<nixternal> I can't even build hello world
<nixternal> ia32 and amd64
<nixternal> but that is amd64 in the paste
<jjesse> afternono
<crimsun> I know I can build stuff; I've been compiling git snapshots of linux-2.6 over the past few days.
<crimsun> I'm on ia32, however.
<nixternal> ahh, it is amd64 only
<nixternal> I can build Hello World on ia32
<crimsun> yeah, I was about to say...
<nixternal> libglib update
<nixternal> would be nice if you could easily rollback, like say conary :p
<crimsun> sure
<crimsun> granted I use aptitude to do that
<crimsun> anyhoo
<nixternal> ya, but aptitude doesn't roll back as nicely
<crimsun> I presume you're using gcc-4.2 4.2.2-4ubuntu3?
<nixternal> at least it hasn't for me in the past
<nixternal> whatever came through the update pipes just recently
<yuriy> ah, here comes the stl
<crimsun> aptitude is much more painstaking, yes.
<nixternal> still, I think dpkg and apt are still superior when compared to conary
<nixternal> conary is slow as hell when doing an update...when it grabs everything initially and does all of the checking
<nixternal> but once it is past that part, the download/updates go fast
<nixternal> ok, glib update fixed it
<nixternal> whew, that was scary for a sec
<CheGuevara> whats wrong with the glib upate?
<nixternal> weird thing though, I had no problem building kdebindings-kde4 yesterday with it
<nixternal> it was failing to compile
<crimsun> nothing's wrong with the glib update AFAICT.
<nixternal> it looks like it is working now though after the update on amd64
<nixternal> all seems to be back to normal
<crimsun> bah, silly Rich and his trigger-happy Vista reactions.  ;-)
<CheGuevara> oh good, i was about to run away, since i pushed that update lol
<nixternal> KDE 4 users...do not run kmail with kdesudo otherwise you will be in for a world of hurt
<nixternal> and an update about strigi in kde4...it sucks big time
<jjesse> man the only way to watch footbal is to tivio it and then watch it
<nixternal> heh
<nixternal> GO BEARS!
<crimsun> yuriy: nice one, I didn't catch that.
<nixternal> it sucks that they took until the last 2 games to play like a team
<yuriy> crimsun: huh?
<crimsun> we can add STL to the Vista moniker for Rich, yay
 * jjesse watching last nights patriots game
<nixternal> odd that bringing in Orton changed the entire atmosphere of the team
<CheGuevara> brb
<nixternal> I love STL
<yuriy> crimsun: i wasn't referring to anything in the conversation, i was grumbling about adept
<nixternal> bah
<crimsun> yuriy: an offhand remark about Rich's blog and Boost.
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> Boost FTW
<crimsun> yuriy: I know you weren't.  I snatched it.
<nixternal> haha
<yuriy> nixternal: well if you love it, decipher please: /home/yuriy/adept/adept-qt4/adept/adept/statefilter.h:75: error: no matching function for call to ‘std::vector<std::basic_string<char, std::char_traits<char>, std::allocator<char> >, std::allocator<std::basic_string<char, std::char_traits<char>, std::allocator&
<yuriy> er that's not all of it.. damn irssi
<nixternal> hahah
<yuriy> raits<char>, std::allocator&
<yuriy> huuh
<yuriy> well anyway
<yuriy> there are 4 consecutive triangular brackets in there
<jjesse> wow i'm amazed at how much traffic my blog is now getting since i added it to planet.ubntu.com
<nixternal> hehe
<Riddell> nixternal: gcc go boom, nasty
<Riddell> imbrandon: did you fix libsmoke?
<CheGuevara> hey Riddell
<Riddell> hola CheGuevara
<CheGuevara> hows your holiday?
<yuriy> hmm the kubuntu meeting date isn't in UWN
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Welcome to the Kubuntu developers channel | Next meeting: 2nd January 23:00
<Riddell> nixternal: could you add the meeting to fridge
<Riddell> CheGuevara: awfae fun, just went to the Nicht Afore Monster Ceilidh
<CheGuevara> Riddell: whats that?
<nixternal> Riddell: gcc is back up...when is the meeting?
<Riddell> nixternal: 2nd January 23:00
<nixternal> groovy
<Riddell> CheGuevara: it's a large outdoor ceilidh on the night before
<CheGuevara> oh right
<nixternal> meeting submitted
#kubuntu-devel 2008-12-22
<Riddell> sebas: I'll poke bryce (X man) with that tomorrow
<sebas> Riddell: cool, thanks :)
<vorian> nhandler: you have a plasmoid eh?
<nhandler> vorian: I packaged it on REVU with a lot of help from JontheEchidna.
 * vorian checks it out
<vorian> ah, nhandler debian/copyrighty Public License can be found in `/usr/share/common-licenses/GPL'.
<nhandler> I thought I had that
<vorian> GPL-2 please
 * nhandler goes to look
<nhandler> Oh, lol
<vorian> :)
<vorian> ls
<vorian> pfft
<nhandler> Anything else before I upload a new version?
<vorian> i'm still looking
<vorian> what is the patch for?
<nhandler> It doesn't build without it
<nhandler> http://kde-look.org/content/show.php/Spell+Check?content=94113
<nhandler> It was mentioned in the comment too
<vorian> nhandler: get rid of dirs
<nhandler> Yeah, and docs too probably
 * nhandler really can't package in the morning
<vorian> hehe
<vorian> nhandler: in debian/control, do you need ${misc:Depends}?
<ScottK> vorian: If he uses dephelper at all, he does.
<ScottK> See the newest Lintian in Jaunty.
<vorian> did you get the one from debian then, ScottK? \o/
<ScottK> Just merged it a couple of days ago.
<vorian> nhandler: other than that, looks good
<nhandler> vorian: So should I leave the ${misc:Depends}?
<ScottK> The idea is that at some point debhelper will grow the ability to detect missing depends and add them via that mechanis, so they are trying to prep the archive by having all packages that use dephelper add it.
<vorian> nhandler: yes
<nhandler> vorian: I just uploaded a new version that makes the necessary changes.
<vorian> excellent
<Hobbsee> ScottK: so, if i hope you'll fix the libkipi mess hard enough, will you do it?  :D
<nhandler> vorian: So can you advocate it?
<vorian> nhandler: i'm build ing now
<ScottK> Hobbsee: I'm leaving town for Christmas vacation tomorrow, so it'd have to be REALLY hard.
<ScottK> Hobbsee: My advice is find some enthusiastic youngster anxious to show his stuff.
 * ScottK looks at nhandler to prove he can do non-crack stuff too.
<Hobbsee> ScottK: hrm... OTOH, it's been uninstallable since UDS or so
<ScottK> Yes.
<Hobbsee> so a few more days may not hurt
<Hobbsee> ;)
<ScottK> The alternative to fixing it is to convince Riddell it's time to switch to the KDE4 digikam and push libkipi0 out of the archive.
<Riddell> i'm all for that
<Riddell> i think
<ScottK> Hobbsee: It's in Experimental if you want to do a merge.
<Riddell> did alpha 2 get released?
<Hobbsee> yes
<Hobbsee> assuming you mean kubuntu
<ScottK> Riddell: Yes.  We had a release announcement, release notes, and everything.
<nhandler> vorian: Did it build? The first version uploaded to REVU built in pbuilder and in my ppa. I didn't try the second one
<vorian> nhandler: yeah, i was just messing around with it now
<ScottK> Riddell: It also fit on the CDs, but it took some very draconian measures to do it.
<vorian> excellent work nhandler :)
<nhandler> Thanks vorian. This was my first app packaged from scratch
<ScottK> Riddell: I think getting mysql/akonadi/amarok under control needs to be really high priority.
<ScottK> vorian: Did you grepi -ir copyright * over the source to make sure he didn't miss anything?
<vorian> ScottK: yepper
<ScottK> Ignore the extra 'i' in there.
<ScottK> Great.
<Riddell> thanks scottk, much appreciated
<nhandler> ScottK: There were about 2 files to look at ;)
<vorian> only one author, so pretty easy copyright
<ScottK> Great.
<ScottK> Riddell: Back over to you now.  As an added bonus I merged qt4-x11 from Debian to pick up several new patches from the trolls.
<nhandler> So vorian: Can I go ahead an upload it?
<vorian> nhandler: yessir
<vorian> just make sure you archive the package on revu
<vorian> thanks for contributing to Kubuntu
<nhandler> :D
<nhandler> What mailing list do I notify of the new package?
<ScottK> nhandler: MOTU ML.
<nhandler> Thanks ScottK
<vorian> JontheEchidna: what's up with the panelspacer package?
<JontheEchidna> it should be in pretty good shape, but I still don't really know anything about this rpath issue
<JontheEchidna> 31) of sebner's revu
<vorian> hrmrm
<vorian> there's like 4 plasmoids trapped in revu!
<vorian> apachelogger: when you awake, can you clarify what the heck you mean in your final revu of panelspacer?
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: he's revuing sebner's revu
<vorian> i'm not sure if he's revuing the package or the revu
<vorian> ah, ok
<JontheEchidna> for his motu app
 * nixternal thinks that packaging plasmoids is a bit silly since they are super easy to install via the plasmoid property installer thingamajiggy
 * nhandler just packaged what he was told to
<nixternal> ya, just saying
<nixternal> I just installed a bunch of plasmoids from kde-look.org that required 0 interaction except for pressing the "install" button from the dialog
<nhandler> nixternal: There are a few advantages to having stuff in the repos. The user will receive updates for the plasmoid without having to go back to kde-look. It also makes it easier to automate the installation of a bunch of plasmoids
<nixternal> good point...I don't know if you get update notifications or not from installing
<vorian> nixternal: i think the ninja's were having nhandler learn some kde style packaging
<nixternal> but remember, people will have to maintain those plasmoids and keep them up to date in the repos
<nhandler> nixternal: That is true. And without watch files, it is a little more difficult.
<vorian> nhandler: keep up with em on rss :)
<nixternal> ya, which sucks since most plasmoids are on kde-look.org, which watch files do not work with at all
<nhandler> vorian: I just subscribed to the plasmoid, so I should get an email every time a new version is uploaded
<vorian> good work :)
<ScottK> nixternal: I think it's good to package them for the same reasons as, for example, we package mozilla extenstions even though it's easy to install them directly.
<nixternal> ya, the mozilla extensions were a waste of space imho as well
<JontheEchidna> nixternal: only scripted plasmoids can be installed via the installer
<vorian> speaking of which, i should blog about dekorator
<JontheEchidna> c++ plasmoids must be packaged
<JontheEchidna> or compiled by hand
<JontheEchidna> or plasmoid authors should just script plasmoids
<nixternal> ahh, that I didn't know...don't know what all languages the plasmoids I installed were programmed with
<JontheEchidna> probably ruby or python or superkaramba
<Hobbsee> ScottK: the mozilla extensions have even less of a reason - they prompt you, and you can update them with one click in yoru browser.
<nixternal> eww ruby
<nixternal> 6
<ScottK> True.
<nixternal> err
<nhandler> Well, while you guys are debating this, I think I'll go and hunt down another plasmoid to package. I have two weeks break, and I need something to do ;)
<ScottK> nhandler: Great.
<ScottK> nhandler: If you really want some fun figure out how to re-architect the mysql package to we don't have to drag in 20MB of crap onto the CD to support akonadi.
<nixternal> nhandler: must be nice :)
<nhandler> ScottK: I think I'll stick to plasmoids for now ;)
<jjesse> ah two weeks break, i remember college
<jjesse> but too bad i had to work through break to pay for school
<nhandler> nixternal: Yeah, but finals are right after the break
<nixternal> college got more than 2 weeks break
<ScottK> OK, well you said you were looking for something to do ....
<nixternal> haha, suicide is not an option there ScottK :)
<nixternal> spacewalk is chewing up my damn RHN server
<ScottK> nixternal: I was kidding about him doing it, but it's something we absolutely need to figure out.
<ScottK> Soon too because unless akonadi goes on a diet, it and kontact, kmail, etc aren't gonna be on the CD.
<NCommander> ScottK, I think we need to recompress some of the debs with lzma compression
<NCommander> THat should help to greatly reclaim space
<NCommander> (at the cost of build speed)
<nixternal> lzma + deb == shit compression
<Hobbsee> nixternal: about your blog post - often it's the youngest people who find it easiest to learn new procedures, and such
<nixternal> been tried, somewhere on the debian mailing lists
<Hobbsee> so the "but these young kids can do it!" is a bit...
<nixternal> Hobbsee: are you saying you can't teach us old dogs new tricks?
<Hobbsee> nixternal: no, but i'ts harder to do so.
<nixternal> look at ScottK!!!! :p
<Hobbsee> nixternal: that's why they teach kids multiple languages at school - because it's easier to do so when htey're kids, and it's easier to pick up more when you've done 2 already
<nixternal> RichEd taught me how to open a beer with another beer at UDS...so it is possible!
<Hobbsee> heh, neat
<nixternal> Hobbsee: that might be in Australia...here in the US, they don't teach crap, unless you go to nhandler's school with the unlimited budget
<NCommander> nixternal, not if you compress the data.tar with lzma, it does make a large difference
<NCommander> (the desktop team does so)
<Hobbsee> nixternal: i'm fairly sure you find it in a lot of european schools and such too, fwiw.
<nixternal> most kids here in the US go to public schools where their #1 goal is to just graduate..who cares what happens after that
<nhandler> nixternal: They don't teach crap, just java :P
<nixternal> nhandler: at least they teach java
<Hobbsee> nixternal: your schools sucking is irrelevant :P
<nixternal> when I was in high school, they taught us basic and cobol/fortran (can't remember which one of those it was)
<vorian> basic!
<Hobbsee> back in the deep dark ages...
<nixternal> ass
<Hobbsee> ;)
<jjesse> they taught something in high school?
<ScottK> nixternal: Here we switched our kids from a private college prep school to public school and the academics (in the honors classes) got harder.
<vorian> thats what i learnt
<Hobbsee> when dinasours ruled the earth...
<nixternal> they taught me how to get suspended
<jjesse> i think i learned ms works
 * ScottK did COBOL and ForTran both.
<vorian> :o
 * NCommander has done COBOL
<ScottK> On punch cards.
<NCommander> IDENTIFICATION SECTION
<Hobbsee> we did html and object oriented programming in school - or at least, the concepts of it
<NCommander> WORKING GROUP SECTION :-)
<nixternal> ScottK: ya, we did punch cards as well
<nhandler> Our school just stopped teaching True basic a few years ago.
<jjesse> i had a keyboarding class
<ScottK> OO programming just made my head hurt for the longest time.
<Hobbsee> jjesse: ah yes, so did i.  they still seem to teach them
<jjesse> using typing books?
<Hobbsee> nah.  a typing program
<nixternal> haha, our keyboard class was on a typewriter in 1987
<vorian> I was in typrewriter class when Janet Reno burned down the Davidians
<ScottK> $ELDEST_CHILD (who is 17, but not at all technical) wanted to get pictures off her camera yesterday.  I gave her a USB cable and told her to plug it in the front panel of the computer.  She came back because she was confused if she should plug it into the computer (monitor) or the 'big box thingy next to the computer' (the computer).
<ScottK> She wants to be a fashion designer.
<jjesse> depends did the monitor have a usb port ?
<ScottK> jjesse: No.
<Hobbsee> ouch
<Hobbsee> mind you, there are a lot of things at the back of a computer, if you don't know where it is
<Hobbsee> but askign about the monitor is a bit..interesting
<ScottK> This one has front panel USB.
<jjesse> some monitors have usb ports in them
<nixternal> mine does
<nhandler> Macs do
<Hobbsee> well, if you can't see a port for it, that is
<ScottK> Right, but I told her to plug it into the computer (aka the big box thingy).
 * Hobbsee knows people who think that going near the big part of the computer that isn't the monitor will get you electrocuted.
<ScottK> She uses the computer a lot (gotta be up to date on facebook) and I wonder if she has ever wondered before why the big box thingy was there.
<Hobbsee> oh, it's probably a paperweight ;)
 * ScottK seems to vaguely recall Hobbsee teaching them that so the wouldn't mess with it.
<nhandler> ScottK: Sure she has. Where else do those CDs go?
<Hobbsee> ScottK: no, no, i didn't teach them that...
<Hobbsee> ScottK: doens't help that the machines in questions are all POS anyway
<ScottK> Are you sure.  I thought I remembered something about you arranging to convince someone they shouldn't open them or something.
<ScottK> Like about a year and a half ago.
<Hobbsee> hrm.  no.  i convinced them that they should tell me how to go about fixing the lack of sound, and that *i* wouldn't get electrocuted.
<ScottK> Ah.  That's it.
<Hobbsee> yup
<Hobbsee> interestingly, i've also done things like fix the display resolution on other computers, and people are like "oh, i can't tell the difference"
<Hobbsee> apparently they don't notice the flickering screen
 * Hobbsee has also been using the "I glared at it, told it to behave, and magic happened" method of fixing things, too.
<nixternal> lol
<Hobbsee> so now they tend to come to me, if i'm there
<Hobbsee> then the boss gets all questioney, and goes "but how did you *do* it?" "magic" "but how????"
<ScottK> It wouldn't work for you, but sometimes I say stuff like, "I learned in the Navy.  If I told you, I'd have to kill you."
 * ScottK guesses nixternal does too.
<nixternal> not me!
<nixternal> :)
<crimsun> if i had a nickel for everytime i hear that...
<nixternal> if I had a nickel!
<yuriy> hmm I think it's time for some kubuntu stuff
<yuriy> what coding is needed?
<nixternal> all of it
<yuriy> all of it? ok, will start with a kernel...
<nixternal> lol
<nixternal> way to go!
<NCommander> apachelogger, ping
<NCommander> or ScottK ping
<ScottK> NCommander: Pong.
<NCommander> ScottK, I'm currently testbuilding a patch for akondai to change the debs to use lzma compression, which should help get us some space back on theCD
 * NCommander can also look to see where else we can cut stuff out to make more space)
<ScottK> NCommander: The bigger problem is mysql.  We don't need all of it, so it needs some splitting out.
<NCommander> what is it depending on in mysql?
<ScottK> Akdonadi.
<NCommander> no
<ScottK> Amarok will use the Mysql 5.1 embedded lib once we go to Amarok 2 also.
<NCommander> Oh
<ScottK> Yes.
<NCommander> The embedded lib?
 * NCommander has actually coded against it
<ScottK> Hmmmm.
<NCommander> Not sure if I would call it embedded, but ...
<NCommander> I used it as a database in an IE plugin
<NCommander> back when I was younger and stupider
<ScottK> You can look at the Amarok 2 packages in whatever PPA they're stuffed in.
<NCommander> We don't provide the embedded only version, we seem to only provide the much larger connection library ...
<ScottK> 5.0 doesn't have the embedded.
<NCommander> we don't have 5.1 in the archive?
<ScottK> Not yet.  It's in Debian Experimental.
 * ScottK test builds mysql 5.1.
 * ScottK is also realizing he is coming down with a cold, just in time to travel  and then infect his entire extended family.
<nhandler> ScottK: Just stay away from jcastro ;)
<ScottK> Why, does he have a delicate constitution?
<nhandler> ScottK: He is sick too
<ScottK> Ah.
<nhandler> This is why you need to get on identi.ca ;)
<crimsun> i avoided the uds illness by not being present for the entire summit!
<ScottK> Apparently I failed to avoid it even though I didn't go....
<crimsun> i suppose you could blame me or seele ;)
<ScottK> Right, infected the entire metropolitan area and got me too.
<crimsun> hehe
<jcastro> I was ok for uds, I bulked up on vitamin C
<NCommander> ScottK, ping
<NCommander> Riddell, ping
<apachelogger> there I don't get a ping because last time I didn't pong :P
<apachelogger> NCommander: the thing wiht embedded mysql is that you don't need a lib
<apachelogger> the only runtime dependency is -data
<apachelogger> and even that could be stripped further for amarok
<NCommander> well, normally embedded mysql becomes a .a
<apachelogger> soyuz is spamming!
<apachelogger> my package related imap dir currently contains 212 unread mails -.-
<Riddell> NCommander: hi
<NCommander> how goes it Riddell :-)
<Riddell> super thanks
<apachelogger> ~np
<kubotu> apachelogger is listening to "All in One" by Bob Marley & The Wailers & The Upsetters
 * apachelogger hugs NCommander and Riddell
<NCommander> ~np
<kubotu> NCommander listened to "Main Theme of Final Fantasy VII" by 植松伸夫 [Final Fantasy VII: Original Soundtrack (disc 2), 1997] 3 hours ago
<NCommander> w00t, it works
<apachelogger> Riddell: do you know someone we could poke about https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=18373
<ubottu> Freedesktop bug 18373 in desktop-entry "Current desktop file spec unclear on validity of non-set Path entry" [Normal,New]
<apachelogger> no progress is too little progress IMHO :-)
<Riddell> apachelogger: xdg list?
<apachelogger> point
<apachelogger> Riddell: are you subscribed?
<Riddell> no idea
<apachelogger> hehe, ok :)
<NCommander> Riddell, are you a DD?
 * NCommander tries to remember ...
<NCommander> Riddell or apachelogger, if your in a sponsoring mood, I'd appericate if you can sponsor a patch for me ...
<NCommander> which will fix kde4bindings finally
 * apachelogger is running batl10n right now, so he doesn't have much bandwith to work with
<NCommander> Riddell, ?
 * NCommander sighs
<Hobbsee> actually fix it?
<NCommander> Hobbsee, fix I have
<NCommander> no one wants to sponsor
<Hobbsee> patch location?
<Hobbsee> not committing to sponsor it, but i'll look at it
<NCommander> I committed it to Debian python-modules SVN
 * NCommander digs for it
<NCommander> Hobbsee, you wouldn't happen to be a DD in hiding would you :-)?
<Hobbsee> oh.  nope
<Hobbsee> i thought it was for ubuntu
<NCommander> It is for Ubuntu
<Hobbsee> i'm no help for debian stuff
<NCommander> I can rip the patch out and slap it on an Ubuntu package :-)
<NCommander> Which will fix kde4bindings for ARM finally
<Hobbsee> ahh
<Hobbsee> oh, that'd be nice
<NCommander> I'm trying to get Debian to accept it so we don't have to carry an ubuntu diff
<Hobbsee> good idea!
<NCommander> I'm just waiting for a sponsor to wait up :-)
<Hobbsee> try poking them in the ribs?
<NCommander> That was so funny I forgot to laugh.
<apachelogger> hm
 * apachelogger is wondering why libdpkg-ruby doesn't have a debian/* parser
<NCommander> apachelogger, can you commit to the KDE SVN repo?
<apachelogger> NCommander: yes
<apachelogger> .!!!~~~~>Bat l10n WARNING: he not yet in the archives - please package manually!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<apachelogger> .!!!~~~~>Bat l10n WARNING: gu not yet in the archives - please package manually!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<apachelogger> oh dear!
<NCommander> o-O;
<NCommander> apachelogger, mind kicking the kubuntu_qt_ftbfs patch into SVN? Part off it has already gone, I'd like to get everything in however
<apachelogger> NCommander: did you talk to upstream?
<NCommander> apachelogger, I thought I was doing that with you ;-)
 * apachelogger is not exactly a kdelibs maintainer :P
<NCommander> One of the larger ARM patches went, this one got left behind I think (the cmake rules one went)
<NCommander> I can ask an upstream dev
<apachelogger> NCommander: I suggest you mail it to kde-core-devel@kde.org
<NCommander> Shall be done
<NCommander> I'll poke sime on the other side of the KDE bindings patch
<apachelogger> should be most efficient way to get it at least approved, if not committed
 * apachelogger prepares kde4libs 4.1.85a
<Nightrose> NCommander: he is on holiday
<Nightrose> you might want to find someone else
<NCommander> d'oh
<NCommander> apachelogger, ack, no, please ;.;
<NCommander> apachelogger, I just got everything building
<apachelogger> NCommander: so? the new tarball only should change docbook entities AFAIK
<NCommander> apachelogger, oh ...
<NCommander> If it was code changes ...
<NCommander> ;.;
<apachelogger> ^_^
<apachelogger> the good thing is, with rc1 everything will break all over again :P
<apachelogger> <3 batpull
<NCommander> Not really
<NCommander> most of it is already in SVN
<apachelogger> NCommander: bindings always finds new ways on breaking
<NCommander> Just let me have my one thing compile :-P
<apachelogger> :)
<NCommander> Riddell, feel like sponsoring still?
<Tm_T> NCommander: if you feel sponsoring, I might need a new keyboard for my phone/pda
<NCommander> o_O?
<Riddell> NCommander: sure
 * NCommander has to rip his changeset out of Debian SVN
<NCommander> ok, done
<NCommander> now to test build the sucker
 * apachelogger can parse deps \\o/
 * Riddell updates automoc
<smarter> http://kde42.debian.net/debian/pool/main/k/kdevelop/ << we need to steal this :P
<apachelogger> wasn't someone working on that?
 * apachelogger seems to remember someone wanted to do it
<Riddell> needs renamed to not clash with kdevelop from kde 3
<Riddell> of which there's a new version too
<smarter> right
<NCommander> Riddell, https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/python-qt4/+bug/308814
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 308814 in python-qt4 "kde4bindings fails to build on ARM" [High,Fix committed]
<NCommander> WHen you test build it, please install it and make sure the symlink comes out properly
<NCommander> (I'm testing it here as well, but I might have remants of old versions lying aroubnd)
<Riddell> NCommander: test build python-qt4?
<NCommander> I attached the 2ubuntu2 debdiff
<apachelogger> I must say, I am pretty awesome at times
<Riddell> apachelogger: we always said so
<apachelogger> :)
<Arby> if a bug is fixed in our 4.2beta2 packages is that enough to close it as fixed or should the fix be backported to 4.1.x ?
<Arby> and on that note, did 4.1.4 get cancelled?
<Arby> specifically bug 274170
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 274170 in kdepim "Crash on deleting blank task in ktimetracker" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/274170
<apachelogger> Arby: depends if it backportwothy+backportable
<Riddell> Arby: 4.2 beta 2 is in jaunty so it can be closed as fixed
<apachelogger> .4 was pushed back to january
<Arby> ok so would fixing that crash be considered backportworthy, or just wait for 4.1.4?
<Arby> I'd plump for just wait
<Arby> it's annoying but not critical.
<Arby> and the work around is trivial
<Riddell> yeah
<Riddell> wait
<Arby> cool, thanks.
<Arby> I'll add a comment to the bug
<Riddell> 4.1.4 was delayed because it clashed with beta 2
<Arby> didn't we know that months ago?
<Arby> wonder why they waited
<apachelogger> Arby: also the amount of commits weren't enough for a release
<Arby> ok that's a more sensible argument
<Arby> I'm jut curious because there are several bug fixes to system-config-printer-kde that should come with .4
<Arby> s/jut/just/
<Arby> while we're on the subject, are we planning to make 4.2.0 available in -updates on intrepid or ppa only?
<Riddell> not -updates
<Riddell> -backports if it's tested
<apachelogger> I'd say kubuntu-members-kde4 => aggregate testing => copy to -backports
<Riddell> yep
<Arby> sorry, I get confused between -updates, -backports and -proposed
<Riddell> it gets confusing
<smarter> especially if you consider all the PPAs we have and the usecase for them which changes every week :P
 * NCommander considers bed
<seele> argh.. ScottK i forget which quassel i need to install from your PPA.  quassel-client or just quassel?
<smarter> seele: quassel
<seele> smarter: ok thanks
<jjesse> morning
<NCommander> Riddell, the patch I gave you works
<Riddell> NCommander: just finished compiling here
<Riddell> NCommander: what am I looking for?
<NCommander> Riddell, install it, and make sure /usr/lib/python*/site-packages/PyQt4/pyqtconfig.py is a symlink
<NCommander> And that removing python-qt4-dev doesn't remove it, but removing python-qt4 does
<Riddell> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 39 Dec 22 13:36 /usr/lib/python2.5/site-packages/PyQt4/pyqtconfig.py -> /usr/share/pyshared/PyQt4/pyqtconfig.py
<Riddell> yes and yes
<NCommander> Cool
<NCommander> Upload when ready
<NCommander> I know the symlink is weird, but blame dh_pycentral
<Riddell> uploaded
<NCommander> Riddell, ok, when it builds on armel, and is status: Done, punch retry on kde4bindings on armel
<NCommander> It should just build
 * Riddell raises eyebrow noting that Arby and _seelenn_ are connected from the same IP address
 * NCommander sees Riddell and raises him a second eyebrow
<Arby> not rocket science dude, she's about 4 feet away :)
<NCommander> damn it, Debian import kicked in for the day
<NCommander> Hobbsee, ping
<NCommander> Riddell, can you rescore?
<Riddell> I can not
<NCommander> and we're down an ARM builder ...
<NCommander> ;.;
<NCommander> Second BTW, Riddell, https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libaio/+bug/309350
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 309350 in libaio "Merge libaio from Debian" [High,In progress]
<NCommander> :-)
<Riddell> NCommander: groovy, uploading
<NCommander> soren asked me to look at it, thus I did
 * ScottK files the removal bug for guidance-power-manager.
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> 51 languages uploaded
<Riddell> ScottK: why remove it?
<apachelogger> Riddell: kde-l10n-he and kde-l10n-gu are in NEW, so if you get a chance please accept them
<Riddell> hebrew?
<ScottK> Riddell: Your spec say it'll get automatically removed on upgrade.  People won't be able to remove powerdevil and having two power managers running on your system just seems crazy.
<apachelogger> Riddell: yes
<ScottK> Plus it's buggy and a PITA to maintain so let's just push it out of the archive and let it RIP.
<Riddell> ScottK: how's it buggy?
<ScottK> It has lots of open bugs.
<apachelogger> ScottK: IMHO we should create a dummy package to ensure that it really disappears, there is no telling what can happen if both powerdevl and gpm are running
<apachelogger> I wouldn't want to chances
<ScottK> Plus it doesn't support ondemand, so it's arguably obsolete.
<ScottK> apachelogger: The spec says to have the upgrader remove it.
<Riddell> https://bugs.kde.org/buglist.cgi?quicksearch=guidance-power-manager  six?  some of those seem obsolete
<ScottK> I think that's cleaner.
<Riddell> ondemand?
<ScottK> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/guidance-power-manager - 38
<ScottK> Riddell: If you run sudo powertop one of the thing it'll suggest you  do is set ondemand power management mode.
<apachelogger> ScottK: as long as it works that is also fine with me :)
<freeflying> apachelogger: so we are using l10n from upstream now?
<apachelogger> freeflying: no
<ScottK> If you've read some of mjg59's blog posts, it's the future.
<freeflying> apachelogger: will we sync with upstream sometime before release?
<ScottK> Riddell: Since we're going to automatically remove it from upgraded systems, why would we want it in the archive?
<apachelogger> freeflying: we import upstream => cripple it => break it => add some more broken and low quality languages => export to the ubuntu launchpage packs
<freeflying> apachelogger: but for chinese, the quality on lp is really low, compare with upstream
<apachelogger> and at some point we release 9.04 which will make me use it in german for 2 weeks and for that time keep me busy bitching about how our l10ns suck and then we all will forget about it until 9.10
<ScottK> Riddell: You tell me.  If you  want it to stay in, I won't ask it removed.  I'll just arrange not to get the bugmail.  To me keeping it at all is pointless.
<apachelogger> freeflying: for every language I am capble of understanding it is
<apachelogger> Riddell: did you discuss rosetta issues at UDS?
<Riddell> ScottK: I'd prefer to keep it in universe
<ScottK> K
<Riddell> apachelogger: yes, bunch of different problems, should all be much smoother this time (well, can but be optimistic)
<ScottK> Riddell: guidance-power-manager is sitting in component mismatches waiting to be dropped to Universe.  Once it's there smarter can maintain it without sponsorship.
 * ScottK has unsubscribed from bugmail for it.
<apachelogger> Riddell: ok, let's hope for the best ^_^
<ScottK> So, are we to the point in Intrepid where the language packs at least aren't worse than what upstream gives us?
<Riddell> we should be but that's not what freeflying has been saying
<Riddell> nixternal, jjesse: how did kubuntu-jaunty-documentation get approved?
 * ScottK remains (not suprsingly) sceptical.
<ScottK> Here that should probably be skeptical.
<jjesse> i thought nixternal approved it?
<ScottK> Riddell: Bug 310599
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 310599 in ubuntu "Please sync mysql-dfsg-5.1 5.1.30-2 from Debian experimental (main)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/310599
<ScottK> I'd say let's get it in the archive so we can start on Amarok 2 (even if it has to drop to Universe for a while).
<ScottK> Riddell: Given the limitations of packagekit (the conffile thing is a big problem for me), I think we ought to make sure it's a desktop recommends and not depends so people can remove it without removing kubuntu-desktop.
<Riddell> ScottK: mysql needs to go through server team
 * ScottK is on that too.
<ScottK> Riddell: Discussing it there now.
<ryanakca> Riddell: Mind if we make kubuntu.org fluid width so that it matches the new wiki theme? ^seelenn^ is getting us some screenshots, but you can see what it looks like at my testsite
<smarter> ryanakca: that would be cool :)
<Riddell> ScottK: recommends should be fine for kpackagekit
<Riddell> ryanakca: well, I do prefer variable width, but seele seems to think fixed width is a good idea for reasons I havn't worked out
<ryanakca> Riddell: readability... when you have more than... I forget... something in the 60s or 70s... characters on a line, it's hard on your eyes... think of reading a lovely paragraph, or the same thing all on one line.   Or so I'm told :)
<Riddell> CSS needs a max-width attribute
<ryanakca> 876px
<ryanakca> Riddell: refresh, I added one to #container as well (The content blob inside the rounding)
<Riddell> ooh, that works
<Riddell> how does it match the wiki theme?  what's changing there?
<Riddell> the screenshots don't seem to load
 * Riddell out to shop
<rgreening> ryanakca: whats the test site again'
<ryanakca> Riddell: At the meeting a month and a half ago (mid-November), they had voted to change the wiki theme... I got caught up in school work, but now that I have Christmas break, I can get back to work on them
<ryanakca> Riddell: mdke's ubuntunew (on the Help wiki) in the kubuntu.org colour palette
<apachelogger> Nightrose: http://aplg.kollide.net/images/osiris/snapshot193.png
<apachelogger> Nightrose: so, how do I tell amarok to convert ogg=>mp3 upon media device transfer?
<smarter> Let it Snow! Let it Snow! Let it Snow! :p
<Nightrose> apachelogger: ewwwwwwww
<apachelogger> smarter: checkout the other entries :P
<Nightrose> apachelogger: and no idea if that is possible yet
<davmor2> smarter: wow that's a really unobvious command
<apachelogger> now that is more ewwww than Kopfschuss from Frank :P
<smarter> danimo: :d
<smarter> hmm, s/danimo/davmor2/
<smarter> danimo: sorry for the hl
<davmor2> smarter: Curse us for the use of tab ;)
<apachelogger> quassel strikes again!
<apachelogger> ScottK: how many days should the quassel-core certificate be valid?
<ScottK> apachelogger: If we do a new one per release, how about 18 months?
<ScottK> Actually more to cover the pre-release time.
<ScottK> apachelogger: Does that make sense?
<apachelogger> ScottK: 18+6 maybe?
<apachelogger> that should cover pre-release + support
<ScottK> yeah.
<ScottK> apachelogger: Of course you'll need to figure out how to replace it on upgrade.
<apachelogger> ScottK: there is a postinst anyway
<ScottK> OK.
<JontheEchidna> anybody started on the pykde4 port of ubiquity? I'm in a python-y mood right now
<apachelogger> eww
<apachelogger> Sput: ping
 * JontheEchidna registers ubiquity branch for kubuntu-members
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: while you are at it mark the system-config-printer thingy as merged or whatever fits moved-to-svn
<JontheEchidna> abandoned?
<JontheEchidna> mm, maybe merged is better
<Arby> merged is good, it's likely to get replaced soon
<Arby> I'm working on a newer version that implements a redesigned ui
<Arby> currently it lives here https://code.launchpad.net/~rbirnie/system-config-printer/new_ui
<Arby> but it probably ought to move to kubuntu-members at some stage
<apachelogger> Arby: it ought to move to KDE SVN at some stage
<apachelogger> sysconfig printer is not maintained in bzr anymore
<Arby> I know, but I don't want to do that until after 4.3
<Arby> it's a fairly substantial ui change
<Arby> in the mean time I needed somewhere to put it
<Arby> sorry after 4.2
<Arby> in time for 4.3
<apachelogger> m-e-h
<apachelogger> bug 305536
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 305536 in quassel "package quassel-core 0.3.0-0ubuntu9 failed to install/upgrade: Unterprozess post-installation script gab den Fehlerwert 1 zur?ck" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/305536
<apachelogger> quassel + quassel-core \o/
<apachelogger> remind me to propose that Description: gets dropped from the debian policy
<apachelogger> no one reads that anyway
<apachelogger> ScottK: maybe I should make -client and quassel also conflict?
<Sput> apachelogger: pong if it's a quivky
<apachelogger> Sput: would quassel start whining if the SSL cert gets exchanged at some point?
<Sput> apachelogger: I don't think so
<apachelogger> ok, I'll give it some testing anyway :)
<ScottK> apachelogger: Makes sense.  Actually I think it'd make more sense to use alternatives.
<Sput> but best to poke EgS, he has some work on SSL stuff in his local repo still, not sure if that only affects the cert-based ircd auth
<apachelogger> kthx
<apachelogger> ScottK: -client doesn't qualify as alternative for quassel IMHO
<Sput> we currently don't relay problems with the cert to the client, only gets output on the core's console output afaik, though we wanted to look into that more deeply
<ScottK> apachelogger: I guess that's right.
<Sput> (QSslSocket sucks a bit, it's not possible to defer connecting before accepting/rejecting the cert)
<ScottK> I guess it depends on if it's there to provide transmission security or end point spoofing protection.
<ScottK> Personally, I'm happy with the former.  With that latter you really need self signed certs and it's painful.
<Sput> yep, the former case is no problem, the latter case is a bit harder
<Sput> yep
<Sput> if that's enough for ubuntu security, I'd be happy with that :)
<Sput> we'll probably send status info back to the client in that case at some point, and use a different icon then
<ScottK> Security going to primarly worry about the monolithic client since that's what we're proposing as a potential default.
<Sput> but we failed with doing more advanced stuff, like popping up a msgbox on the client and asking
<apachelogger> Sput: KDE would make that so much easier :P
<Sput> yeah, that doesn't open a port by default
<Sput> apachelogger: yeah
<Sput> as a matter of fact, I am having a local branch named "kde" here
<Sput> :)
<apachelogger> uhhh fancy
 * apachelogger hands Sput a cookie
<Sput> if all goes well, we should have basic KDE integration (icons/colors/knotify) in 2008
<Tm_T> Sput: talking about what app?
<Sput> not sure if that will extend to some of the more fancy stuff like kwallet (though that would make a lot of sense) and the ssl stuff though
<Sput> quassel.
<Tm_T> ah
<apachelogger> yeah, staying at the ballmer peak should be a lot easier with holidays and all ;-)
<Tm_T> interesting app that, never used
<Sput> apachelogger: having two weeks of vacation and mostly nothing planned helps even more :)
<apachelogger> hehe
<Sput> anyway, there still is the xmas market, so I will migrate there now and get wasted with mulled wine
<Sput> or worse
<Sput> l8r
<apachelogger> lolz
<apachelogger> cya Sput
<ScottK> apachelogger: Ballmer peak requires very fine tuning and lots of practice.
 * Sput has that
<Sput> :)
<apachelogger> very true
<apachelogger> both of these statements
<Sput> so far, I never had to revert stuff on the next day at least :)
<Sput> though I did manage to screw up a newly installed system once
 * apachelogger does that all the time
<apachelogger> oh dear, it appears to me there was a bug in the quassel-core.postinst since 27 jun
<apachelogger> ScottK: do you think bug 305536 is SRU worthy? ... introducing the conflicts
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 305536 in quassel "package quassel-core 0.3.0-0ubuntu9 failed to install/upgrade: Unterprozess post-installation script gab den Fehlerwert 1 zur?ck" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/305536
<ScottK> apachelogger: No.
<apachelogger> okies
<apachelogger> phew
<apachelogger> :D
<ScottK-desktop> apachelogger or Nightrose: For the PPA amarok 2 packages, how do you build mysql in?  Are you using the package from Debian Experimental?
<Riddell> ScottK-desktop: there's mysql packages in that PPA
<Riddell> presumably based on Debian Experimental
 * ScottK-desktop is a bit short on time today, so was hoping they'd simply say "Yes, we use Debian Experimental".
 * ScottK-desktop can't remember which PPA anyway (too many).
<Riddell> kubuntu-experimental I think
<nixternal> Riddell: I have no clue...can't remember if I approved it or not
<rgreening> I just bought a Acer One UMPC.. any idea how hard/easy to get Ubuntu loaded?
<rgreening> :)
<cbr> lol how many times does the systray fix get included in qt?
<cbr> is it broken again constantly?
<JontheEchidna> So how does one test ubiquity?
<jpds> rgreening: Aspire One?
<rgreening> jpds: yus
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: you can run it as a normal app as long as you don't go past the last page
<jpds> rgreening: Have you installed Ubuntu on it?
<rgreening> its the A0A-110-1588 Saphire Blue. 8GB SSD+8GBSDHC
<rgreening> jpds: no, I need to
<JontheEchidna> cool, thanks
<jpds> rgreening: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<jpds> rgreening: I personally used the "Create a startup USB" option that comes on Ubuntu.
<rgreening> you have buntu running off a netbook
<rgreening> jpds: ^
<jpds> rgreening: Pardon?
<rgreening> jpds: do you know how much ETX3 will shorten the life of the SSD?
<jpds> rgreening: No, but there are tips on it's page: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AspireOne110L - on how to improve it.
<apachelogger> ScottK-desktop: No, we don't use Debian Experimental
<seele> any quassel experts? what does "Use internal core" mean?
<ScottK> apachelogger: So did you package it yourself?
<apachelogger> ScottK-desktop: it was based upon experimental mysql but doesn't have much in common anymore
<ScottK> seele: That's what you want.  It means the local bit an not a remote one.
<ScottK> seele: I've already mentiond to them that needs to be way more default/obvious.
<seele> ScottK: how is that different from creating a new core on localhost?
<ScottK> seele: Dunno (not a true exper), but for the monolithic client (the one you  have) it's what's wanted.
<ScottK> exper/expert.
<ScottK> apachelogger: Could you propose a patch to the current Experimental package that would make it useful for Amarok?  I'm trying to convince the server people to go ahead and bring 5.1 into Ubuntu.
 * ScottK looks at apachelogger for quassel expertise (or \\sh).
<seele> ScottK: do you know any quassel devs?  i thought there was one in here at some point
<seele> or one of them if they know lots about it :)
<apachelogger> ScottK: patch as in redefined packaging?
<ScottK> apachelogger: Yes.
<ScottK> patch/merge, ....
<apachelogger> seele: Sput
<apachelogger> or EgS in #quassel
<apachelogger> I would suppose both are getting drunk right now though ;-)
<seele> hum, then i guess I will have to compile questions for later instead of ask them as i review
<ScottK> apachelogger: As long as they hit the balmer curve right it'll be fine.
<apachelogger> seele: the main difference is really that with the internal core no network port gets opened
 * seele . o (wow.. havent had plasma crash like that for a while..)
<seele> apachelogger: ok.. so given the two, it's silly to set up a localhost core if you can juse use an internal core?
<seele> i'm trying to figure out if having "localhost" as the default config for a new core would make the internal core concept more confusing
<apachelogger> seele: partically it is not
<seele> it's not silly and it does make sense?
<apachelogger> you might want to have a local core to use in your network but connect using a monolithic binary
<ScottK> But not opening the port is a much better idea from a security perspective.
<apachelogger> seele: it makes sense if you understand the concept
<seele> right.. but it's a freaking irc client.  there shouldnt be much to understand
 * seele should probably do this tomorrow. she's already annoyed
<apachelogger> IMHO
<seele> apachelogger: ok.. thanks fo the info
<apachelogger> anything that addresses a the concept of having a remote host should be completely wiped from teh mono build
<apachelogger> the monolithic binary will only be built when the appropriate cmake switch is defined, which means that only people who explicetly want an all-in-one client would use it
<ScottK> seele: Everyone agrees the current quassel won't do.  The question is can it be made suitable.
<seele> it seems like if it is just the client, it should do internal core automatically.  if you want to do the server stuff, then you can choose if you want to do localhost or not
<apachelogger> in which case the understading of client vs. core is completely obsolete
<ScottK> seele: I think that's way apachelogger just said.
<seele> ScottK: ok
<ScottK> way/what
<seele> i'm having a hard time understanding how this can be changed
<seele> if it could be set up as internal core by default, install -server and then you get all the fixings if you want -- that would be optimarl
 * apachelogger starts a vm to test an initial quassel setup
<seele> *optimal
 * ScottK decides he better concentrate on $WORK.
<seele> ScottK: CTRL+A+D ;)
<ScottK> ;-)
<seele> hum.. did wiki.kubuntu.org just die?
<apachelogger> seele: what needs to happen is that the core-connection dialog gets removed, instead quassel (the monolithic binary) needs to use the internal core right away
<nhandler> seele: Internal Server Error
<apachelogger> seele: also IMO one should be able to edit the identity settings from within the networks dialog
<apachelogger> once a new network connection has been added it probably should autoconnect to the network
<seele> apachelogger: i was just trying to find how to do that
<apachelogger> seele: editing the identity?
<seele> yeah
<apachelogger> seele: menubar: settings -> Configure -> General
<apachelogger> I have no idea how a human being is supposed to find that though :P
<jjesse> is that kvirc you are discussing?
<seele> jjesse: quassel
<seele> i havent looked at kvirc yet
<jjesse> ah
<quassel2511> the intial nick should get some random number and a couple of intial $NICK_ $NICK__ etc.
<quassel2511> otherwise one can't connect due to nick conflict
<quassel2511> default network and default view element settings
 * ryanakca decides to try quassel
<ryanakca> Can one have it connect to an irssi proxy?
 * quassel2511 has no idea what an irssi proxy is
<ryanakca> quassel2511: I should probably google first, but from the little I've read, quassel has a ``daemon'' type thing that stays connected and then a client that connects to it? Well, irssi-proxy is the ``daemon'' part.
<batlogger> ic
<batlogger> ryanakca: you can't connect to an irssi-proxy but you can connect to a quassel core
<ryanakca> batlogger: but I suppose I could have quassel core connect to irssi-proxy? *shrug*
<ryanakca> batlogger: we should continue in #kubuntu-offtopic
<batlogger> ryanakca: isn't that redundant?
<batlogger> core => proxy
<ryanakca> batlogger: I know, but I don't want to abandon irssi just yet, and I'd rather not have ryanakca and ryanakca_ :)
<batlogger> Oo intersting use case
<nhandler> Can someone confirm LP Bug #298712? I'm preparing an update for it, and I'll include a patch for this bug if it is valid
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 298712 in kopete-cryptography "kopete-cryptography needs to depend on gnupg-agent" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/298712
<ryanakca> seele: ping, mind looking at the changes we made to the theme and letting me know if there are any useability issues?
<apachelogger> nhandler: grepping for agent doesn't bring anything up
<nhandler> apachelogger: Ok, because based on the description, it looks like it would need it
<apachelogger> nhandler: I don't think the description is detailed enough to believe it ;-)
<nhandler> Ok, I'll just update the package then. Do you want to add a comment to the bug?
<seele> ryanakca: changes?
<ScottK-desktop> Riddell: It looks like once we go to amarok2, all the uses of kdebindings (the kde3 one) can go away except krita2.  I think two sets of bindings is a lot to maintain for one IM client and it should go before release.
<apachelogger> nhandler: I suppose $USER meant $GUI for $PASSWORD
<apachelogger> in other words pinentry
<apachelogger> Nightrose: btw, I just abused you for testing :P
<Nightrose> apachelogger: ohnoes
<Nightrose> what did you do?
<ryanakca> apachelogger: Are there any plans to port pinentry to Qt4 ?
<apachelogger> Nightrose: I sent you a gpg encrypted message via jabber
<Nightrose> *lol*
<apachelogger> you didn't get it?
<apachelogger> ryanakca: pinentry-qt4
<Nightrose> i got "this message is encrypted" in gmail
<ryanakca> apachelogger: oh, nevermind then... *upgrades*
<Nightrose> i am on gmail webinterface while i am not at home
<Riddell> ScottK-desktop: IM client?
<ScottK-desktop> Riddell: krita2 is an IM client for some Japanese IM system (or maybe I remember the package name wrong).
 * ScottK-desktop checks
<apachelogger> nhandler: I would recommend gnupg-agent ... it depends on pinentry-gtk2 | pinentry-curses | pinentry
 * apachelogger is wondering why it doesn't depend on pinentry-x11
<ScottK-desktop> Riddell: Kita2, not Krita2.
 * apachelogger better stops wondering before he gets lost again
<ScottK-desktop> Apparently upstream is working on porting kita2.  At a guess "You'll vanish from Kubuntu" might be an incentive to hurry.
<nhandler> Sure thing apachelogger
<Riddell> ScottK-desktop: good good, more things to drop
<ScottK-desktop> Riddell: That's my conclusion from the thread I started on kubuntu-devel.
<apachelogger> we should just remove everything kde3ish and fix broken stuff as people start whining about it :P
<ScottK-desktop> Riddell: This is also part of my urgency about mysql 5.1 and amarok2.  It lets a bunch of other stuff die.
<ScottK-desktop> apachelogger: Some stuff doesn't have equivalents and with my Klamav maintainer hat on, I object.
<apachelogger> oi vei!
<ScottK-desktop> I think out of Main or at least off the CD is fine, but I think kdelibs can hang around a while.
<Riddell> ScottK-desktop: mm, mysql 5.1 might not be as easy as we'd hope
<ScottK-desktop> apachelogger got it working
<ScottK-desktop> Maybe embed a copy in amarok for now then.
<ScottK-desktop> or threaten to, anyway
<apachelogger> usr/share/doc/mysql-server-5.1/
 * ScottK-desktop runs off for a ehile.
<Riddell> anyone remember what was the problem with 5.0?
<ScottK-desktop> ehile/while
<apachelogger> or not because it is the doc
 * apachelogger is silly today
<ScottK-desktop> No embedded lib
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> it is there
<apachelogger> it is just complete crap if I may say so
<apachelogger> ScottK-desktop: usr/share/mysql/ ought to go to -data ... if it only contains arch:all, which I doubt TBH
<apachelogger> another way would be to construct amarok-mysql-data and keep a more tight set of files to reduce the package size
<apachelogger> I am not sure it's going to be much space saving though
<apachelogger> ScottK-desktop: I think the best course of action would be to have mysql-server-5.1-data shared accross mysql, amarok and akonadi. in addition to that a mysql-server-5.1-akonadi which comes with a reduced set of binaries from mysql-server-5.1 and can be replaced by that package
<apachelogger> actually it would be even better if we strip the libs to libmysqlserver, so that mysql-server-5.1 only contains the binaries ... if akonadi only uses mysqld (which is the case AFAIK) we can include just that as mysqld-akonadi in the myql-server-5.1-akonadi package and make mysql-server and -akonadi coinstallable
<apachelogger> which prevents issues in case $USER would want to remove mysql-server at some point, because I am not sure apt-get would be intelligent enough to reinstall the replaced mysql-server-5.1-akonadi
<ScottK-palm> mcasadavall: How'd python-qt4 work out?
<ryanakca> What should be done for bug 310030 ? The Community and Support page is more for getting help in <xyz> language...
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 310030 in kubuntu-website "kubuntu webpage: missing bugs page link in community&support section" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/310030
 * ScottK-palm hit retry on armel kde4bindings, but it's two days away from starting.
<ScottK-palm> ryanakca: I've got a FAQ update that was sent to me.  It needs some editing. Would you be up for adding it?
<ryanakca> ScottK-palm: sure.
<ryanakca> ScottK-palm: is it supposed to replace the current one or be an addition to it?
<ScottK-palm> ryanakca: Would you please /msg me the email address you want it sent to?
<ScottK-palm> Replace I think.
 * ScottK-palm doesn't recall for sure.
 * ryanakca is having fun clearing out the list of bugs filed against kubuntu-website
<ryanakca> Can one of the PPA people confirm bug 280922 for me please?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 280922 in kubuntu-website "incorrect repository line for Koffice 2 beta announcement " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/280922
<ryanakca> According to https://edge.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members-kde4/+archive , it should be what it's currently set to (
<ryanakca> According to https://edge.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members-kde4/+archive , it should be what it's currently set to (
<ryanakca> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-members-kde4/ubuntu intrepid main
<ryanakca> Oops, sorry
<ryanakca> Anyways, but I'm not familiar enough with the PPA to be sure. "Won't Fix", or do I fix?
 * smarter doesn't have a slash, and it works
<smarter> would be stupid if it wouldn't
<smarter> it's Invalid, not Won't Fix
<ryanakca> smarter: ok, thanks
<smarter> y/w ;)
<smarter> ryanakca: btw, you speak French?
<ryanakca> smarter: Oui.
<smarter> ah, on est plus que je ne le pensais sur ce chan alors ;)
<ryanakca> smarter: oui, je crois que plusieurs d'entre nous parlent Français... nous devrions former un #kubuntu-devel-fr :P
<smarter> y'a déjà #ubuntu-devel-fr mais je suis le seul sous KDE ^^
<smarter> euh,  #ubuntu-fr-devel
<ScottK-palm> Hobbsee: Would you please rescore kde4bindings on armel?
<hunger> Anyone else having trouble to log into kde in jaunty?
<nhandler> hunger: What problem are you having?
<hunger> nhandler: I get kicked back to KDM.
<nhandler> hunger: Jaunty alpha 2?
<hunger> nhandler: jaunty whatever is current.
<nhandler> hunger: It is an xserver issue
<hunger> xsession-errors has something about konsole attempting to use QAction change-profile.
<nhandler> hunger: Look at the second post in this thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6402241
<hunger> nhandler: Nope. gnome works fine.
<nhandler> Really?
<nhandler> I can't get past the login screen on gnome or kde (jaunty alpha 2)
<hunger> nhandler: Well, I am logged into gnome to hang out here.
<nhandler> hunger: I am connected to my jaunty computer (which is in recovery mode) from an intrepid laptop (via ssh) to be here
<JontheEchidna> meh, nvidia proprietary drivers are gonna break with xorg 1.6 :(
<JontheEchidna> right after they release legacy drivers for 1.5....
 * JontheEchidna is sad
 * ScottK-palm hugs his Intel grahics.
<hunger> xorg is extremly unstable with my ATI and keeps freezing my box.
<hunger> But apart from that it does work for me.
<hunger> Just confirmed that gnome works for me with different accounts. KDE does just get me back to the KDM prompt.
<ryanakca> Shouldn't there be a Conflict: between pkg-kde-tools and kdesdk, since both attempt to write to /usr/lib/kubuntu-desktop-i18n  ?
<Hobbsee> ScottK: done
<seele> what is the use case for wanting to connect to a random irc server? especially if there is a prioritized list
<Hobbsee> seele: where someone wants to join their friends on a particular server, and it's not on the list of common ones?
<Hobbsee> if it's a private irc network, for eg, or just a small one
<seele> i'm not sure that's how this option is supposed to work
<seele> it looks like it randomly connects to one of the irc networks on your list instead of following the prioritization
<seele> Hobbsee: I'm looking at Quassel, not sure if you've used it
<Hobbsee> seele: i haven't, but i've seen some screenshots of it, a while ago
 * Hobbsee was giving a generalised answer, as someone who does end up connecting to various, non-predefined irc networks
<Hobbsee> that's....kinda odd
<seele> i'll just finish my review and make a note to talk to the quassel guys before i finish it
<seele> it could be a weird functionality.. or it could be a common functionality with just a bad label
<ScottK> Hobbsee: Sthanks.
<ScottK> Thanks even
<Hobbsee> ScottK: you're welcome
<ScottK> Urgh.  Not buildable until after apachelogger's kde4libs update builds.
#kubuntu-devel 2008-12-23
<Hobbsee> on what?
<ScottK> armel because kde4lib-dev is the new version, but the actual package isn't built on armel yet.
<Riddell> annoying when that happens
<ScottK> Hobbsee: It's building now anyway.
<Hobbsee> ahhh
<ScottK> Hobbsee: Would you please watch and retry kde4bindings again on armel after kde4libs finished?
 * ScottK is about to drive 1600KM for Christmas.
 * Hobbsee mutters
<Hobbsee> yeah, assuming i remember to, and don't do other things simultaneiously ;)
 * ScottK ports mcasadevall to remind you.
<seele> ScottK: where are you headed?
<Sput> seele: a list of issues would be very welcome, as we could work on that during the coming days/weeks
<seele> Sput: that is what i'm working on
<Sput> thanks :)
<jjesse> evening all :)
<seele> Sput: what is "Choose random server for connecting" in the servers tab mean?
 * Sput is glad you didn't get a heart attack yet
<Sput> seele: assuming you have a list of servers for a network (as some clients have), pick a random one rather than trying in order
<Sput> that only makes sense if we predefine server lists for common networks though
<seele> Sput: why would you do that?
<Sput> dunno, xchat does it :)
<Sput> they have like every single freenode server in a list, and you can choose connecting to anyone of them rather than round-robining
 * Sput wouldn't be sad to just hide that option
<seele> does that make sense for a list the user creates themselves and can order?
<Sput> in that case, no I guess
<seele> ok
<Sput> I think it's really for those clients that have like 50 servers for a network
<Sput> in a normal use case, irc.freenode.net should be sufficient anyway
<Sput> seele: in general I think we could make the experience for users using the mono client much smoother, by hiding most of the options concerning remote cores and making them explicitly enable that somewhere if they need that
<Sput> anyway, I need to go to sleep now... I welcome all your efforts to get quassel in shape, and I think we'll be willing to do our part to make it usable to unexperienced users :) thanks already
<ScottK-desktop> ryanakca: Sent
<NamShubX> Hello
<crimsun> speaking of irc clients, how does one provide a sane ui for hundreds of channels/buffers? there just doesn't seem to be any sane way.
 * Sput thinks quassel's way of custom dockable views you can filter channels in goes a long way
<Sput> we lack shortcuts for navigation though :/
<Sput> also I should've been in bed 3 hours ago
<crimsun> i don't particularly like irssi, but it's the only one that fits my workflow so far :/
<Riddell> hi NamShubX
<ryanakca> ScottK-desktop: thanks
<ScottK-desktop> ryanakca: Thanks for taking care of it.
<seele> is quassel qt4 or kde4libs?
<Sput> seele: qt4 in your version, optionally kde4libs in my local kde branch :)
<seele> Sput: ah, so youre porting it?
<Sput> (which is work in progress and not really working yet)
<seele> ok.. good to know
<Sput> yeah, working on it
<Sput> it'll always be optional though
<Sput> which means, no KDE widgets for the most part... but stuff like colors, icons, knotify support, shortcut dialog will be integrated
<Sput> I expect basic KDE support to be merged into git master before 2009, if all goes well
<ryanakca> ScottK-desktop: Woah. That really is long. I've started including some of them, but... maybe it would be better if it was placed on a wiki? That way everybody can update it as needed instead of having to poke a webmaster? I can stick a link on the page saying ``<h2>A question not answered here?</h2> Please see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/KubuntuFAQ for more frequently asked questions, or ask a member of the Kubuntu community in <a ...
<ryanakca> ... href="/link/to/community/and/support">your native language</a>.''
<ScottK-desktop> ryanakca: Sounds good to me.
<NamShubX> im not sure if its the proper channel but... is it normal / known or a local problem that the plasma-python stuff does not work in 4.2b2 ?
<mcasadevall> wait what?
<nixternal> BEAR DOWN CHICAGO BEARS!!!
<NCommander> ARGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
 * NCommander did something really stupid
<NCommander> Riddell, or ScottK ping
<NCommander> nixternal, ping?
<NCommander> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/python-qt4/+bug/310806 - to whatever core dev sees this first
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 310806 in python-qt4 "python-qt4 fails to upgrade to 4.4.4-2ubuntu2 if the dev package is installed" [High,Triaged]
<flocati> if I create a package of a version of kdevelop and exit the new one, is easy to create the package of the new?
<flocati> apachelogger: If debian has a package, can I import it in kubuntu?
<Riddell> what's up NCommander?
<NCommander> I blotched the Replaces: line on python-qt4
<NCommander> d'oh
<NCommander> dholbach was looking at sponsoring the fix
<hunger> Anybody else having trouble logging into KDE in kubuntu/jaunty at this time? Gnome works fine.
 * ScottK-palm waves to vorian from I-70W in Ohio.
<Riddell> what's I-70W?
<apachelogger> flocati: usually yes
<apachelogger> flocati: it depends on the package though
<gnomefreak> Riddell: a highway
<flocati> apachelogger: is easy to import from the debian archive?
<apachelogger> flocati: yes, if we can do a straight sync
<apachelogger> if we need to keep ubuntu changes, a manual merge needs to be done
<apachelogger> or if we need to introduce changes we also need to do it manually
<flocati> apachelogger: no, we can do a straight sync, because that package there isn't in ubuntu
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> what is "that package"?
<flocati> apachelogger: kdevelop4
<apachelogger> vorian: you are experimental again
<apachelogger> flocati: is the binary and source also called kdevelop4?
<flocati> the debian one?
<apachelogger> yes
<flocati> nope
<flocati> only kdevelop
<flocati> mmm
<apachelogger> well, then it would replace the KDE 3 version which is not too good
<flocati> they have even merged a piece of svn :(
<apachelogger> Oo
<apachelogger> I guess they did that for a reason
<flocati> apachelogger: http://kde42.debian.net/debian/pool/main/k/kdevelop/ <-- maybe I can try to apply the same diff to the last tag?
<apachelogger> anyway
<apachelogger> probably
<flocati> apachelogger: yep, they took the previous beta
<apachelogger> flocati: most important is that you change the names to kdevelop4 or -kde4 (I would prefer the latter) and make it replace the KDE 3 kdevelop
<apachelogger> => lunch
<flocati> make it *NOT* replacing KDE3 kdevelop, isn't it?
<apachelogger> sorry, bad wording
<apachelogger> flocati: the binaries ought to replace the KDE 3 ones
<apachelogger> so you can install kdevelop-kde4 even though kdevelop is installed, and vice versa
<flocati> apachelogger: than you can have both installed in the same time, isn't it?
<apachelogger> flocati: http://www.debian.org/doc/debian-policy/ch-relationships.html#s-replaces
<flocati> ok, I got it ;)
<apachelogger> ~np
<kubotu> apachelogger is listening to "Go, Tell It on the Mountain" by Bob Marley
<Riddell> how does that work?
<apachelogger> Riddell: last.fm
<apachelogger> Riddell: bug 310872
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 310872 in kopete-desklist "Please remove kopete-desklist source and binary from Jaunty" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/310872
<Riddell> W: Unable to locate package kopete-desklist
<Riddell> oh, binary is kopete-plugin-desklist
<Riddell> apachelogger: done
<apachelogger> Riddell: thanks .. bug 310873 ;-)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 310873 in kcontrol-autostart "Please remove kcontrol-autostart source and binary from Jaunty" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/310873
<Riddell> apachelogger: done
<nixternal> good mornin'
<apachelogger> Riddell: bug 310874 I hope you don't have anything more important to do?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 310874 in kat "Please remove kat source and binary from Jaunty" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/310874
<apachelogger> nixternal: good morning sunshine
<Sput> diese nacht blieb dir verborgen, doch du musst nicht traurig sein *sing*
<apachelogger> "no women, no cry"
<apachelogger> oh dear, plasma crashed
<apachelogger> Riddell, nixternal: should I close bugs of software that got removed?
<apachelogger> there is little chance it will get fixed anyway
 * nixternal says yes as he has done it in the past
<Riddell> can't see a point in leaving them open
<apachelogger> ok
<Riddell> kat gone
<apachelogger> Riddell: bug 310875
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 310875 in kdmtheme "Please remove kdmtheme source and binary from Jaunty" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/310875
<Riddell> apachelogger: done
<apachelogger> Riddell: bug 310878
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 310878 in kbfx "Please remove kbfx source and binary from Jaunty" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/310878
<Riddell> done
<apachelogger> Riddell: bu 310880
<apachelogger> Riddell: bug 310880
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 310880 in tastymenu "Please remove tastymenu source and binary from Jaunty" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/310880
<Riddell> done
<apachelogger> Riddell: bug 310881
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 310881 in baghira "Please remove baghira source and binary from Jaunty" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/310881
<jussi01> apachelogger: is there anything else you know of that I cann doto help quassels default client cause atm?
<apachelogger> jussi01: learn cpp/qt and help them meet our requirements ;-)
<jussi01> apachelogger: hehe. so we have provided them with a list of requirements then?
<apachelogger> I don't think so. seele didn't make her review yet, but in general the first start process needs to be streamlined
<jussi01> apachelogger: yeah, ok I thought that was the case. I guess the sooner we get specifics to them the better though
<apachelogger> seele wanted to do her review today IIRC
<jussi01> ahh, excellent. :) hopefully she can find the time.
<Riddell> apachelogger: done
<apachelogger> Riddell: have fun with bug 310888 ;-)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 310888 in kwin-style-serenity "Please remove obsolete KDE 3 styles from Jaunty" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/310888
<tyfon> hmm looks like the kubuntu website is slightly busted
<tyfon> http://www.kubuntu.org/doc/index.php
<tyfon> it downloads the .php file itself
<jussi01> thats still not fixed?
<jussi01> iirc someone was reporting a bug about that.
<tyfon> ah well its the webserver thats misconfigured :p
<apachelogger> #canonical-sysadmin
 * apachelogger thinks jussi01 should deliver the beating :P
 * apachelogger meanwhile finds out what /doc/ is supposed to contain
<jussi01> apachelogger: ok :p
<apachelogger> hm, I am 2 years or something around and never knew we have the documentation online Oo
<jussi01> lol
 * jussi01 huggles apachelogger :D
<Riddell> it should be removed and put on help.ubuntu.com (was discussed at UDS)
<apachelogger> sounds sensible
<apachelogger> Riddell: maybe also get help.kubuntu.org?
 * apachelogger rehuggles jussi01
<tyfon> well there is a need for kubuntu spesific docs
<tyfon> like what programs to use etc if comming from mac or windows
<tyfon> i bumped into that because a friend asked me for a help website ;)
<Riddell> apachelogger: bug 310888 done, know any way to mass close those?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 310888 in kwin-style-serenity "Please remove obsolete KDE 3 styles from Jaunty" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/310888
<apachelogger> Riddell: didn't dholbach give you a script last time we had a mass close?
<Riddell> maybe, don't recall
<apachelogger> maybe jussi01 could do it? :)
<jussi01> apachelogger: do what?
<Riddell> e-mail down to < 2000!
<apachelogger> jussi01: fix release all of bug 310888
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 310888 in kwin-style-serenity "Please remove obsolete KDE 3 styles from Jaunty" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/310888
<Riddell> time to move onto New queue, which hasn't been touched for three weeks
<apachelogger> Riddell: I still have stuff to remove :P
 * apachelogger subscribes ubuntu-archive
<jussi01> apachelogger: I dont really want to touch anything even mildly sensitive atm, as I am under the infulence of prescription drugs, and well, accidents happen more with a cloudy head ;)
<apachelogger> worst thing that could happen is that you close it as invalid or wontfix, and I really wouldn't care as long as it is closed :P
<Riddell> freeflying: ping
<Riddell> freeflying: in sunpinyin what's pydict_sc.bin.be and pydict_sc.bin.le ?
<Riddell> also lm_sc.t3g.be and .le
<jussi01> JontheEchidna: ping
<JontheEchidna> pong
<jussi01> JontheEchidna: got a moment for apm?
<JontheEchidna> yup
<NCommander> rgreening, ping?
<seele> apachelogger: i just started on it last night.  i might finish the review today depending on how busy my work day is, but probably not until tomorrow
<apachelogger> ok
<jussi01> :)
 * seele mumbles something about things take longer than a few hours to do the Right Way
 * jussi01 huggles seele and sends her a nice warm cuppa to enjoy :)
<seele> thanks, i need it.  i just rolled out of bed
 * seele yawns
<apachelogger> ~order cookies, xmas seele
 * kubotu slides cookies, xmas seele down the bar to apachelogger
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> ~order cookies, xmas for seele
 * kubotu slides a whole bunch of last year's, now all dry cookies, down the crappy decorated and totally falling apart bar to seele and shouts: Happy whatever -.-
 * seele tries to pat down stray hairs sticking out everywhere
 * apachelogger needs a coffee
<freeflying> Riddell: the are the pinyin data divided into two for le and be machines
<Riddell> freeflying: where does the data come from?  how is it modified?
<JontheEchidna> ~order chocolate, hot
 * kubotu slides chocolate, hot down the bar to JontheEchidna
<freeflying> Riddell: upstram has a tool to generate it, didn't upload
<Riddell> freeflying: to generate it from what?
<freeflying> Riddell: origin data were collected from internet
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: try tea, earl grey, hot :P
<Sput> ~order captain for apachelogger
 * kubotu adds Captain Morgan Original Spiced Rum and cola in a ice-filled pint glass, garnishes with a lime. Arrrr yer captain co-ho-hola apachelogger! But watch out that the captain doesn't let the apprentice navigate...
<Riddell> freeflying: are those files editable?  or are they generated from something else?
<freeflying> Riddell: from something else
<apachelogger> Sput: latest trend: captain libre ;-)
<Sput> hmmm, sounds interesting
<Riddell> freeflying: doesn't seem like they're "preferred modifiable form then", that's needed for the archive (unless we put them in restricted)
<JontheEchidna> ~order tea, earl grey, hot
 * kubotu is replicating a hot cup of earl grey for captain JontheEchidna.
<apachelogger> Sput: it is deadly, somehow that mixture leads to a state of constant drunkeness over a long period of time. .. I would imagine holding a ballmers peak using captain libre ought to be quite easy
<JontheEchidna> \o/
<JontheEchidna> replicators rock
<apachelogger> they sure do
<Sput> I prefer Zäpfle for Ballmerpeaking, it's more predictable... though it can also make you tired
<freeflying> Riddell: restricted is ok, anyway its hard to track back the original data collected from internet
<jussi01> is this something we want in k/ubuntu? is it any good? or is it there and ive not found it? http://www.linux.com/feature/155922
<Hobbsee> jussi01: sounds like a whole lot of others trying to do the same thing (smart, packagekit, etc)
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> the first para makes it sound like one big workaround
<jussi01> Hobbsee: ahh ok. just saw it there and wondered
<apachelogger> like one gigantic big workaround
<apachelogger> epic one possibly
<apachelogger> ~facts about apachelogger
<kubotu> I know nothing about apachelogger
<apachelogger> hm
<JontheEchidna> ~facts about batman
<kubotu> I know nothing about batman
<JontheEchidna> ~facts about sand
<kubotu> I know nothing about sand
<JontheEchidna> D:
<JontheEchidna> ~fact 2
<kubotu> please select a fact number between 1 and 0
<JontheEchidna> ~fact 1
<kubotu> please select a fact number between 1 and 0
<JontheEchidna> ~fact 0.5
<apachelogger> lul
<kubotu> incorrect usage, ask for help using 'kubotu: help fact'
<apachelogger> ~info
<apachelogger> ~uptime
<apachelogger> I really need to add more plugins :S
<apachelogger> jussi01: did you restart your server recently?
<jussi01> apachelogger: no. but the dns went down last night and things got a little, err screwed up.
<jussi01> we had to change the dns
<apachelogger> weird
<apachelogger> ~learn that the dns went down
<kubotu> okay, learned fact #1: the dns went down
<apachelogger> ~save
<kubotu> can do!
<apachelogger> ~restart
<apachelogger> ~fact 1
<kubotu> please select a fact number between 1 and 0
<apachelogger> hmmm
<apachelogger> it will be good when rbot switched away from that ugly database
<freeflying> Riddell: http://googlesystem.blogspot.com/2008/05/using-googles-n-gram-corpus.html http://www.mail-archive.com/debian-mentors@lists.debian.org/msg58968.html
<Riddell> freeflying: both LGPL and CDDL need source code so I don't think this can be distributed under the licence it uses
<apachelogger> http://aplg.kollide.net/images/osiris/snapshot194.png
<apachelogger> note: KDE's managing dialog thingy looks better than GNOME's
<Riddell> apachelogger: when we looked at it at UDS we were unconvinced it was very useful to most users
<apachelogger> IMHO most users shouldn't have to tweak their policykit settings
<Riddell> yeah, we were thinking not to include it on the CD since it's of interest to sysadmins only
<apachelogger> sounds sensible
 * apachelogger is wondering how to make it use a KDE dialog
<Riddell> make policykit use a KDE dialogue?
<apachelogger> yes
<Riddell> it ought to just work when installed although I'm not convinced it does
<Riddell> the dbus service is kde-org.freedesktop.policykit or whatever which should mean it gets picked somehow when requested while KDE is running
<apachelogger> maybe a relogin helps
<apachelogger> Riddell: http://aplg.kollide.net/images/osiris/snapshot195.png
<apachelogger> login did the trick
<Riddell> nice
<Riddell> talk to tonio if you're looking at packaging, I think he was working on it
<apachelogger> Riddell: did KDE decide on not including it?
 * apachelogger lost track of that discussion
<Riddell> they're still discussing it last I saw on release-team
<apachelogger> *nod* not worth thinking about packaging it then
<apachelogger> Riddell: we should probably take a look at policykitifying systemsettings though, I guess it is unlikely that KDE will have that in 4.2
<Riddell> apachelogger: anything inpaticular?
<apachelogger> Riddell: no, just getting rid of kdesu all over the place
<apachelogger> I think only time&date and our root-required-kcm patch use it anyway
<Riddell> we have a root-required-kcm patch?
<apachelogger> Riddell: try to open the KDM kcm
<Riddell> goodness
<apachelogger> Riddell: kpackagekit doesn't have an update notifier?
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> not the fastest
<apachelogger> but I get a fancy policykit dialog :D
<NCommander> Riddell, can I get a favor?
<Riddell> apachelogger: I believe it does although I havn't tried it
<Riddell> NCommander: how about a favour?
<apachelogger> lol
<apachelogger> Riddell: it has, it's just a bit buggy IMO
<NCommander> Riddell, could you review the bug cody posted in devel?
<seele> is quassel 0.3.1 a development version?  there seems to be some stuff that doesnt work or is missing
<Riddell> jjesse: a bit early :)
<seele> Sput: are you guys using .ui files?
<Riddell> seele: 0.3.1 should be a stable release if i read their website correctly
<Riddell> I also see a git version packaged in our PPA
<seele> hmm, ok.  just more notes to write i guess
<seele> Riddell: ScottK-desktop packaged me an intrepid version so i got it from him
<Riddell> seele: plenty of .ui files in the source package
<nixternal> yay, more snow \o/
<seele> nixternal: did you see our flood?!
<seele> nixternal: http://snipurl.com/919n5
<nixternal> I just heard about it from a coworker
<nixternal> that is insane
<seele> nixternal: i find it funny that the flood on River Road is from a water main break and not the river :)
<nixternal> heh
<nixternal> you know what I think about notifications? THEY ARE ANNOYING WHEN THEY ARE NOT USEFUL!
<nixternal> ie. when I select a link in Konsole to open, it pops up a notification telling me it is transfering the page
<nixternal> that is garbage imho
<seele> it's 28F too, so there's going to be a lot of ice :-/
<nixternal> why would a URL to a site be transferring anything
<seele> hah
<seele> i think it is just a general notification.  more useful when you open a file directly like a PDF or JPG
<seele> because then it shows download progress
<nixternal> that is an understandable notification no doubt
<seele> although, that's one of the things that the app should take care of probably, not konsole
<seele> if you are loading a page in konq, then konq should give you the progress (or konq should send the notification to dbus) and give you the error if it times out
<nixternal> the only notification I like, is when someone highlights me on IRC...other than that, they annoy me
<seele> you get a notification if someone highlights you on IRC?
<smarter> nixternal: report a bug, every kio job got it's notification atm, and the developer of the app has to specify if he doesn't want the notifications to be shown
<seele> oh.. you use konversation?
<nixternal> I hate stupid coworkder
<nixternal> coworkers that is
<nixternal> seele: no, I use irssi, but I have an ssh notify script with it that pops up notifications
<seele> nixternal: ooooh gimmie!
<Nightrose> seele: do you want visual or audio notifications?
<seele> Nightrose: visual, i usually have my laptop on mute
<Nightrose> ah ok
<nhandler> Anyone up for reviewing a plasmoid on REVU?
<Nightrose> i always use audio as i want to be notified when i am away from the pc
<seele> Nightrose: you go away from your pc?
<apachelogger> nhandler: in 5 minutes
<nhandler> Thanks apachelogger
<Nightrose> seele: *lol* i try not to but from time to time my bf demands some attention for example
<Nightrose> and he gets grumpy if not
<Nightrose> :P
<seele> Nightrose: haha..you don't need notifications for that case then, it just becomes distracting
<Nightrose> :P
<Nightrose> nah but honestly
<Nightrose> when learning i want to know when someone highlights me
<Nightrose> or when cooking
<seele> yeah
 * Nightrose is soo happy it finally is implemented in quasel trunk
<Sput> :)
<Sput> seele: we use .ui files for most things
 * Sput expects knotify support soonish
<Nightrose> \o/
 * ScottK-palm congratulates NCommander on kde4bindings building.  ilIs it a good build?
<NCommander> It built?
<NCommander> when did that happen O_o?
<ScottK-palm> I thought it did?
<NCommander> And the Final Fantasy Victory Theme just played in my playlist
<NCommander> I didn't see that it built
<NCommander> WOOOO!
<NCommander> I stand in aw
 * ScottK-palm can't believe you didn't look.
<ScottK-palm> Double check me.
<NCommander> last time I checked, it was pending build time was on Christmas
<NCommander> I thought I had a few days :-P
 * ScottK-palm looks at apachelogger to kick off some armel retries.
<NCommander> so kdebase-workspace is really broken
<NCommander> -_-;
<NCommander> SO must for the dream of KDE 4.2 on ARM thus far
<NCommander> (although at least we're making progress in the right direction)
<apachelogger> always me
<apachelogger> nhandler: playwolf good for upload
<seele_q> ack
<nhandler> Thanks apachelogger
<nhandler> I'll rename the patch and upload
<JontheEchidna> if playwolf is uploaded then plasmoid-am4rok can be dropped from the archives now since playwolf is its successor project
 * JontheEchidna files removal bug
<nhandler> JontheEchidna: I just uploaded it ;)
<JontheEchidna> cool
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: poke me with bug number for quick processing
<Riddell> NCommander: xfce update copied to intrepid-proposed
<NCommander> nice
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: bug 310961
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 310961 in plasmoid-am4rok "Remove plasmoid-am4rok from the archives" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/310961
<Riddell> new queue down to only 143 iteams
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: done
<JontheEchidna> thanks
<nhandler> Riddell: I don't think I ever noticed that you were on ubuntu-archive
<Riddell> judging by the length of New queue I seem to be the only one :)
<nhandler> Riddell: Since you just removed plasmoid-am4rok, want to accept plasmoid-playwolf?
<Riddell> nhandler: been processing New queue all afternoon, hopefully I'll get to it
<nhandler> :D
<NCommander> Riddell, why so high O_o;
<Riddell> NCommander: hmm?
<NCommander> why so many items in the NEW queue?
<apachelogger> because Riddell was on vacation ;-)
<NCommander> makes sense
<NCommander> I'd like to see someone $FLUSH Debian NEW
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: panelspacer is doing what?
<JontheEchidna> waiting for me to figure out rpath or whatever
<seele> wow.. that water main break is a big deal.  the Fed is sending all its workers home and the DC area is on a water conserv
<JontheEchidna> Oo
<apachelogger> neato
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: ask the google
<apachelogger> ~google file extension .pcs
<kubotu> Results for file extension .pcs: 1. File Extension .PCS Details: http://filext.com/file-extension/PCS | 2. File Extension .PC Details: http://filext.com/file-extension/PC | 3. File extension PCS - Embroidery file format: http://www.file-extensions.org/pcs-file-extension
<nellery> Does anybody have an idea for what is causing this build failure
<nellery> http://paste.ubuntu.com/91757/
<ryanakca> Hmmm... for kde-style-qtcurve... I suppose I'd have to update it to KDE4 for Debian if we're keeping it?
<JontheEchidna> nellery: that plasmoid is extremely old
<JontheEchidna> it will only build with KDE 4.0.x
<apachelogger> Riddell: do you happen to know what the .kdevelop.pcs files are? and considering they are binary, should they be removed from source tarballs?
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: more like a plasmold
<apachelogger> ryanakca: pardon?
<Riddell> apachelogger: something generated by kdevelop at a guess, assuming kdevelop can modify them it's fine in a source file
<nellery> JontheEchidna: I see... how old are they generally before they will have been updated?
<apachelogger> Riddell: thx
 * NCommander wonders if PPAs support multi-distro uploads
<JontheEchidna> nellery: I don't understand your question
<JontheEchidna> do you mean how new do they have to be so that they'll compile?
<nellery> JontheEchidna: that should work
<Riddell> NCommander: ubuntu only I believe
<NCommander> Riddell, no, I mean uploading to jaunty/intrepid at the same time
<NCommander> ala Debian
<Riddell> NCommander: one at a time I'm pretty sure.  debian allows for more?
<NCommander> yeah
<NCommander> Its not really used much anymore
<Riddell> NCommander: how?  what would go in the changelog?
 * apachelogger wished soyuz was able to do automated backports :(
<NCommander> You put both releases
<NCommander> So if you were uploading to unstable and frozen
<NCommander> It would go
<NCommander> nano (blah) frozen unstable; urgency=low
<JontheEchidna> nellery: anything from page 1-8 of kdelook should compile
<JontheEchidna> er, 7, typo
<nellery> JontheEchidna: alright, thanks a lot
<JontheEchidna> and to be specific everything there should compile wiht KDE 4.1, unless it's too new and is made for KDE 4.2 :P
<apachelogger> you know, if I make batbuild a bit more generic it would be a first class review tool
<ryanakca> apachelogger: the current kde-style-qtcurve package in both Debian and Kubuntu is for KDE3. I'm wondering if we should update it to the KDE4, submit it to Debian and then merge it back into Kubuntu, or drop it.
<Riddell> ryanakca: we have kde4-style-qtcurve
<apachelogger> debian wouldn't accept kde-style-qtcurve for KDE 4 replacing the one for KDE 3
<apachelogger> Riddell: I am going to rename it
<Riddell> debian would probably accept it into experimental
<apachelogger> *nod*
<apachelogger> once all kde4-style-* stuff is renamed to kde-style-* we should be free of all KDE 3 styles muhahaha
 * apachelogger broke something in packagekit/policykit
<apachelogger> look at that... I started kradioripper the very first time and in managed to open 3 windows
<apachelogger> and yet I always thought Amarok1's first run wizard was annoying
<JontheEchidna> 1740 bugs in Kubuntu: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-bugs/+packagebugs
<JontheEchidna> it's gone down a few hundred, /me wonders how that happened
<apachelogger> what a buggy product
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: is the sysconfig printer stuff still valid?
<jussi01> yeah, who would use that :P
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: dunno
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: find out then :P
<JontheEchidna> I asked if it was still a problem (if we're talking about the same bugreport)
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: they valid ones should be moved to kdeadmin or utils or something
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-bugs/+packagebugs-search?field.distribution=ubuntu&field.sourcepackagename=system-config-printer-kde&search=Search
<JontheEchidna> oh, the entire package
<apachelogger> did get add to a core KDE module (no clue which one) - all valid bugs need to be moved - others closed - removal request for _source_ needs to be filed
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: we could abandon arts
<JontheEchidna> in theory kde3 apps need it in Intrepid for notification. But jaunty on the other hand....
<apachelogger> amarok needs a cleanup
 * JontheEchidna is planning a mass invalidation for amarok on the arrival of 2.0
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: I am quite sure we could rebuild KDE 3 stuff without arts
<JontheEchidna> hmm, true dat
<JontheEchidna> it should die
<apachelogger> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/arts all won't fix
 * JontheEchidna is cleaning up kopete source package currently
<apachelogger> Nightrose: kde bug 150396 powerdevil?
<ubottu> KDE bug 150396 in general "Amarok: Ability to pause on resume" [Wishlist,Resolved: wontfix] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=150396
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: aRts now has 0 bugs
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna++
<JontheEchidna> \o/
 * smarter is pretty sure arts has bugs :P
<JontheEchidna> konq crashed, grr
<JontheEchidna> konq--
<JontheEchidna> ~karma konq
<kubotu> karma for konq: -1
<JontheEchidna> ~karma
<kubotu> karma for JontheEchidna: 6
<JontheEchidna> ~karma apachelogger
<kubotu> karma for apachelogger: 3
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger++ for his bug work
<DasKreech> ~karma
<kubotu> DasKreech has neutral karma
<DasKreech> :-)
<apachelogger> \o/
<DasKreech> I'm at balance with the world
 * DasKreech peers at seele_q
<DasKreech> que quassel?
<seele> irc client we are looking at for jaunty
<NCommander> !karma
<NCommander> er
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about karma
<NCommander> ~karma
<kubotu> NCommander has neutral karma
<NCommander> ...
<NCommander> kubotu, poke?
<NCommander> NCommander++
<NCommander> oh well
<JontheEchidna> ~karma NCommander
<kubotu> karma for NCommander: 1
<NCommander> wooo
<DasKreech> Booo Firefox
<DasKreech> firefox--
<NCommander> ~karma firefox
<kubotu> karma for firefox: -1
<NCommander> lol
<DasKreech> Stupid pulling in all of Gnome bug
<nhandler> ~karma
<kubotu> nhandler has neutral karma
<nhandler> :)
<apachelogger> nhandler++
<apachelogger> ~np
<kubotu> apachelogger is listening to "Mekureta Orange" by 東京スカパラダイスオーケストラ
<apachelogger> awesome song
<nhandler> ~karma
<kubotu> karma for nhandler: 1
 * nhandler prefers his LP karam over that lonely 1 ;)
 * apachelogger doesn't like the way lp calculates its karma
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: bug 66362 MIR?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 66362 in kdeedu "Equation Solver not enabled in Kalzium" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/66362
<nhandler> apachelogger: Neither do I, but I still have more karam on LP than in here
<apachelogger> well, here it is at least real karma :P
<DasKreech> Anyone have keyboard shortcuts working in plasma ?
<nhandler> Very true apachelogger
<DasKreech> For the life of me I haven't been able to get them working in KDE 4.2
<Nightrose> apachelogger: about the hibernate bug: i really don't see anyone implementing this as mark said - this should be done on a system level imho - cause not only amarok makes sound
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: aieeeee
<DasKreech> everyone sent their desktops to sabdfl ?
 * Nightrose did
 * seele snorts in an unladylike manner
<apachelogger> Nightrose: it's not about sound en general
<apachelogger> it is about playback
<Nightrose> apachelogger: but his usecase is a library - where all sounds are unwanted
<DasKreech> seele: It's for usabilty purposes ^_^
<apachelogger> hmmm
<apachelogger> Nightrose: your player supports that fdo spec for common dbus music player interface?
<apachelogger> considering that is even official fdo
<Nightrose> mpris?
<Nightrose> yes
<nellery> If anybody is interested in reviewing, I just uploaded a plasmoid to revu - http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=plasmoid-stockquote
<apachelogger> hm
<seele> nellery: you should submit that to kde-look under plasmoids so it shows up in GHNS
<apachelogger> Nightrose: mpris doesn't support multiple players at once does it?
<Nightrose> no idea
<apachelogger> it better does
<apachelogger> <= wicked idea
<Nightrose> hehe
<nellery> seele: will do
<apachelogger> Nightrose: how about that: powerdevil gets a setting to pause playback on hibernation ... if it is set powerdevil does a dbus call to the mpris interface ... hopefully mpris somehow implements the case where multiple players are running and all of them are paused
<Nightrose> sounds good
<nhandler> nellery: They don't include a copy of the GPL license in the source
<apachelogger> Nightrose: even if the mpris spec doesn't consider this case powerdevil could still pause the player which obtains lock on the mpris interface
<Nightrose> *nod*
<Nightrose> should be good enough in nearly all cases
<apachelogger> Nightrose: can you please move the KDE bug to powerdevil?
 * apachelogger mvoes the lp bug
<Nightrose> ok
<apachelogger> if I find it  ^_^
<nellery> nhandler: I see a file called LICENSE
<nellery> containtain GPL v2
<nhandler> lol, I missed that
<Nightrose> apachelogger: want me to explain this ther? are you going to implement it?
<nellery> s/containtain/containing
<Nightrose> or is moving enough?
<apachelogger> Nightrose: just pasting what I wrote should be enough
<apachelogger> Nightrose: and add http://www.mpris.org/ for reference on mpris
<madscientist159> Hey, quick (nor not so quick!) question: one of the last packages I have to deal with for KDE3 is the openoffice integration.  Is there any way that package can coexist with the custom kdelibs4c2a (kdelibs4c2a-kde3)?  I overrode the dependency check on my test system and it worked OK, but obviously the end-users can't do that!
<Nightrose> k
<apachelogger> Nightrose: http://wiki.xmms2.xmms.se:80/wiki/MPRIS#D-Bus
<apachelogger> that sounds like one could easily make it work for all supported palyers
<apachelogger> for player in $interfaces do...
<Nightrose> apachelogger: there doesn't seem to be a powerdevil product
<Nightrose> guidance-powermanager?
<apachelogger> no
<Nightrose> k
<apachelogger> Nightrose: kdebase?
<apachelogger> or kdebase-workspace?
<Nightrose> hmmm no idea where it is
<Riddell> madscientist159: custom kdelibs4c2a?
<Nightrose> Riddell: do you know which product bugs for powerdevil go to in bugzilla?
<Riddell> Nightrose: source package is kdebase-workspace
<apachelogger> Nightrose: drf probably would know
<Riddell> Nightrose: in bugs.kde.org it may not have an entry yet
<Nightrose> ok
<DasKreech> Kopete uses Qt3 for the friends list
<madscientist159> Riddell: I was thinking of creating a "bridge" package, but was hesitant to do so--I have no idea of the remaining apps (other than openoffice) might have rpaths pointing to the non-KDE3 library locations
<madscientist159> I wanted to consolidate all of KDE3 into one location for the future :)
<Riddell> madscientist159: non-KDE3 library locations?
<madscientist159> Riddell: I moved the KDE3 libraries into /usr/kde3/lib rather than /usr/lib
<apachelogger> DasKreech: huh?
<apachelogger> madscientist159: that is invalid
<apachelogger> madscientist159: should be usr/lib/kde3
<Riddell> madscientist159: aah, you're doing KDE 3 packages for intrepid, that's what I was missing
<madscientist159> Riddell: Yup! :)
<apachelogger> oi vei!
<madscientist159> apachelogger: Invalid??
 * apachelogger hands Riddell a cup of coffee
<Nightrose> apachelogger: Riddell: solid is the right product
<DasKreech> apachelogger: Random thought
<Riddell> Nightrose: hmm, that doesn't seem right (for the frontend stuff)
<Nightrose> hmm
<Riddell> madscientist159: but kdelibs4c2a still exists, can't apps still use that if they want or are you making it conflict on your kdelibs4c2a-kde3 ?
<apachelogger> madscientist159: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard
<madscientist159> Riddell: It conflicts.  My whole thought was to move all the KDE3 binaries into their own /usr/kde3 directory--that way nothing will conflict with it in the future
<apachelogger> madscientist159: the only sensible paths would be /opt/kde3 (the suse way) or /usr/lib/kde3/
<Nightrose> apachelogger: done
<apachelogger> madscientist159: very good idea btw :)
<apachelogger> madscientist159++
<apachelogger> Nightrose: thx
<madscientist159> apachelogger: Thanks! ;)  Can we live with the non-standard binary location then?
<apachelogger> madscientist159: well not /usr/kde3 :P
<DasKreech> Nightrose: http://img511.imageshack.us/img511/1406/amarokcs9.jpg
<apachelogger> madscientist159: I recommend usr/lib/kde3 since we used usr/lib/kde4 for KDE 4
<apachelogger> or
<DasKreech> how do you get that to happen?
<apachelogger> Riddell: would it cause problems if madscientist159 installs his -kde3 to usr/lib/kde3 when the official KDE 3 stuff is installed?
<Nightrose> DasKreech: kbuildsycoca4
<madscientist159> Riddell: That was one of my concerns
<Nightrose> or fix your install if that doesn't help ;-)
<Riddell> apachelogger: no, although I'd go for /opt/kde3 (we only used /usr/lib/kde3 because it's easier to get past archive admins for debian policy, but /opt follows FHS better)
<apachelogger> *nod*
<apachelogger> madscientist159: opt/kde3 please :)
<madscientist159> apachelogger: /opt/kde3, /opt/kde3/bin, /opt/kde3/lib sound OK?
<DasKreech> Nightrose: Thanks. I'm still going to throw myself off a cliff though :)
<apachelogger> madscientist159: comes down to that
<madscientist159> apachelogger: OK, just wanted to verify before recompiling all those packages, again... :)
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> madscientist159: before you do that
<apachelogger> you might want to checkout suse's KDE 3 configure switches
<apachelogger> maybe they have some tweaks
<madscientist159> apachelogger: I'm already using the exec-prefix one quite heavily
<madscientist159> apachelogger: Seems to do the job
<apachelogger> ok
<madscientist159> apachelogger: Although, this still leaves me with the openoffice problem I think!
<apachelogger> madscientist159: oh, and make sure all files go to /opt/kde3 ... for kde-nightly I ran into the problem that sysconf (etc stuff) didn't want to follow the prefix setting by default
<apachelogger> madscientist159: what is the problem with openoffice?
<nixternal> http://www.flickr.com/photos/nixternal/sets/72157611565602504/
<madscientist159> apachelogger: I have been keeping the sysconf in etc to keep KDE3 integrated into the rest of the system as tightly as possible
<apachelogger> you dee ess
<apachelogger> madscientist159: that shouldn't be necessary, plus to ensure nothing conflicts you will have to drop out of /etc
 * madscientist159 thinks for a minute
<Nightrose> DasKreech: ohnoes!
<DasKreech> It's ok I'll send you a nice pic of the clif first
<Nightrose> oO
 * DasKreech hugs Nightrose goodbye
<DasKreech> Nightrose ++
<apachelogger> madscientist159: if KDE 3 behaves as nice with sandboxing as KDE 4 does you really just need to let debian/rules generate .desktop files in /usr/share/applications so that the apps stay accessibile from outside KDE 3
<DasKreech> ^_^
 * Nightrose hugs DasKreech
<madscientist159> apachelogger: Well nothing conflicts in /etc, I made sure of that.  Not sure how nice KDE3 will play, I seem to remember some problems when I moved stuff out of etc in the past.
<madscientist159> apachelogger:  Is there any way to get a secondary PPA that I can upload to out of the public's eye and then transfer over all the built packages once I am ready to replace the existing -kde3 packages?
<apachelogger> madscientist159: just create another user ... or group
<madscientist159> apachelogger: I'm just not sure how much more time I can put into this :)
 * apachelogger learned that PPAs should always belong to a group at any point
<Riddell> nixternal: most comedy computer http://www.flickr.com/photos/nixternal/3131663212/in/set-72157611565602504/
<apachelogger> madscientist159: the good thing is, since KDE 3 is not getting too much updates you don't have to do much work on maintaining it ;-)
<nhandler> nixternal: Great photos
<madscientist159> apachelogger I know ;-)
<Riddell> "If she can only cook as well as a Honeywell can compute"
 * apachelogger sends nhandler review http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=plasmoid-stockquote
<nhandler> Riddell: I just got to that photo in the slideshow ;)
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: what should we do about katapult bugs?
<apachelogger> I started on that when nick posted the URL ... I am getting distracted too much
<nhandler> apachelogger: I'll look at it after the slideshow finishes
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: kill em
<madscientist159> I think for now I'll just create that bridge package, then I'll worry about moving stuff to /opt/kde3...thanks for the assistance!
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: no katapult == no one is ever going to fix that stuff
<apachelogger> nhandler: now! :P
 * madscientist159 goes to prepare for christmas
 * apachelogger mumbles .... watching slideshows...
<nhandler> apachelogger: Fine, fine. I'll pause the slideshow
<apachelogger> nhandler++
<nhandler> nixternal can wait
 * apachelogger continues the slideshow :P
<nhandler> lol
<seele> can someone using the core option in quassel link a screenshot of their buffer list?
<jussi01> seele: err, which buffer?
<seele> jussi01: theres a list of buffers in a panel by default on the left side
<nixternal> Riddell: ya, that one was hillarious
<nixternal> the Kitchen Computer!
<seele> i dont know what it looks like when youre connected to a core vs using the internal core or if there is no difference at all
<jussi01> seele: you can see my screen shot on the quassel site (the dark one on the left)
<jussi01> seele: I believe its the same.
<seele> oh duh, that would be a good place to look
<jussi01> :D
<ScottK> seele: One of the tricky bits is that what's shown by default is the "All Buffers" list.  It's non-intuitive to me that you need to make your own list if you don't want to see absolutely everything.
<nixternal> http://www.flickr.com/photos/nixternal/3131655630/sizes/l/in/set-72157611565602504/ - "5 Second Floppys by Antonio Mercatante"
<jussi01> seele: mind, I have a custom setup, so I hope thats what you are looking for
<nhandler> nellery: in debian/copyright, you want to use /usr/share/common-licenses/GPL-2
<ScottK> Riddell: I-70W is Interstate 70 Westbound.  It's one of the major East - West highways in the US and runs through vorian
<nhandler> nellery: I also am not seeing anything that says you can use "(at your option) any later version" of the GPL license.
<ScottK> 's home state of Ohio.
<Riddell> ScottK: sounds painful
<nixternal> word to the wise in here: do not upset Riddell as he will attack with sugar packets!
<Riddell> oh, I see :)
<ScottK> ;-)
 * nixternal couldn't get the camera up quick enough for the sugar packet ninja in action
<ScottK> Yeah.  Well we got as far as western Indiana before the rain freezing to ice convinced us discretion was the better part of valour.
<seele> ScottK: yeah, i didnt understand some of the buffer config options.  i assume that is for hard core IRC users
<apachelogger> ninja?
<Riddell> nixternal: those were non-violent sugar packets
<apachelogger> where?
<nixternal> ScottK: you heading out towards me or something?
<ScottK> nixternal: Heading to Kansas City.
<seele> ScottK: it gets really confusing when you add a buffer for a certain channel, because then it shows up twice instead of just applying to the channel
<nixternal> ScottK: where are you right now?
<seele> i would have expected it to just be a filtered view
<nixternal> ScottK: just so you know, I would travel now, as our roads will probably be closed down later this evening for a big storm coming in
<ScottK> About 35 miles from Illinois in Indiana at a hotel just off I-70
<nixternal> I would try and get through the chicagoland area as quick as possible to be honest
<ScottK> Totally iced over here.
<nixternal> oh, you are way south
<ScottK> We're waiting for tomorrow.
<ScottK> Yes.
<nhandler> nellery: You should also say in debian/copyright "The Debian packaging is Copyright (C) 2008, Nick Ellery". The (C) really means nothing. You want to have the word "Copyright" in there
<nixternal> ScottK: the ice storm is supposed to end by tomorrow evening they are saying
<ScottK> Yeah.
<ScottK> We'll be going nearer you on the way back.
<ScottK> Father-in-law lives in Duluth, MN.
<ScottK> So from there back to MD.
<ScottK> I saw a mini-van go sideways in the road about 200 meters in front of me and then slide off the road down into the ditch between the sides of the road and then crash into an SUV that had gone off in the same spot.
<apachelogger> nhandler: while you are at it... http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?upid=4342 could also use a review ... or maybe nixternal wants to?
<seele> eek
<nhandler> apachelogger: I'll look at it after nick's plasmoid
<ScottK> Fortunately I've got a lot of winter driving experience and got lucky.
<apachelogger> nhandler: or you tell nixternal to do some real work so you can watch the slideshow
<apachelogger> nixternals are made for work
<nhandler> apachelogger: I'm bored. I might as well do some work today
 * apachelogger likes that attitude
<nhandler> Also, on an OT note, when is the next Kubuntu meeting? The wiki page has not been updated
<apachelogger> 3 weeks?
<JontheEchidna> We need to do a meeting soon to discuss UDS-ish stuff
<JontheEchidna> for the benefit of those who weren't at UDS
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: that ought to be difficult, we should have done it last week probably
<nellery> nhandler: thanks, I'll fix those right now
<apachelogger> 2nd week of january maybe?
<JontheEchidna> sounds good
<apachelogger> Riddell: ^
<Riddell> any time after Jan 2nd good with me
<nhandler> nellery: You might want to wait a few minutes
<apachelogger> seele, nixternal, Nightrose, yuriy_ ^
<Riddell> oh but before 5th January
<Riddell> I have jury duty
<nhandler> nellery: I'm still not done looking it over. I'm adding a comment on REVU
<apachelogger> hm
<seele> apachelogger: fine with me but should be eariler that 2nd week.  that only gives 3-4 weeks before feature freeze
<apachelogger> Riddell: you are way too busy :P
<Nightrose> apachelogger: I'll be in berlin until 3rd
<Riddell> hmm, that doesn't leave much
<DasKreech> Anyone would like to help with an Amarok 2 issue in #kubuntu ?
<seele> are people available next week?
<seele> before the end of the year?
<Nightrose> depends on which day
<Riddell> could do Mon 29th
<seele> which days are not good for you?
<seele> Nightrose: ^^\
<Nightrose> hmmm 24th, 25th, 26th, 31st-3rd
<seele> quassel's icon logo is kindof freaky.  is that supposed to be an eyeball?
<seele> Nightrose: ok.. so monday is good for you?
<Nightrose> yes
<Nightrose> it is
<nixternal> apachelogger: next week would be great, as the end of january is going to be very busy for me preparing for the global bug jam and doing a few talks in january and february and preparing for those as well
<seele> anyone else.. is monday Dec 29th NOT good for you?
<Nightrose> monday should be ok
<apachelogger> you lost me
<nixternal> I can do the 29th
<jussi01> seele: yeah, its an eye :D
<Mez> JontheEchidna: ping?
<seele> jussi01: lol it's scary!
<JontheEchidna> Mez: pong
<Mez> JontheEchidna: why did you mark those as "wont fix" - katapult is still a valid ubuntu package...
<jussi01> seele: hehehe... its watching you... :P
 * nhandler is happy he will finally get to see a meeting of the ninjas
<Riddell> apachelogger: lost you how?
<ScottK> Mez: Wasn't it removed from Intrepid/Jaunty?
<JontheEchidna> Yeah, it was removed from both
<JontheEchidna> 15:22:22] <JontheEchidna> apachelogger: what should we do about katapult bugs?
<JontheEchidna> [15:22:28] <apachelogger> JontheEchidna: kill em
<apachelogger_> did my last message get through?
<JontheEchidna> [15:22:40] <apachelogger> JontheEchidna: no katapult == no one is ever going to fix that stuff
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger_: last I saw was "you lost me"
 * Mez didnt realise it had been killed from the archive.
<apachelogger_> EVERYONE PLEASE MARK THEY DAYS YOU CAN ATTEND A MEETING http://doodle.com/participation.html?pollId=bghyrc2f7m6a8zyp
<apachelogger_> there we go
<Mez> and katapult is being slowly portyed
<ScottK> Mez: Doesn't work on KDE4.
<Riddell> no katapult in intrepid
<Mez> ScottK: I've not had any issues ?
<apachelogger_> Riddell, seele, Nightrose, yuriy, nixternal ^
<apachelogger_> and everyone else
<apachelogger_> Mez: I think the problems where caused due to patches introduced in hardy
<apachelogger_> *were even
 * Mez shrugs
<apachelogger_> application launcher stuff should have worked fine + Amarok (since we only had 1.4 anyway)
<apachelogger_> Sput: ping
<Mez> apachelogger_: yeah, and it does...
<Nightrose> done
<Mez> what wasn't working? I've had no reports...
<Xand3r> hey apachelogger_ whats up? have a moment for me? please have a look in our query
<nhandler> Is it ok to upload packages with this lintian warning "W: plasmoid-stockquote source: quilt-build-dep-but-no-series-file plasmoid-stockquote
<nhandler> Or should we create an override?
<nixternal> apachelogger: on mine, the dates I have marked as NO, I can make it to, but marked them no just in case as I will be in the office
<ScottK> nhandler: An override is better.
<nixternal> if you make them for say, 15:00 UTC on my pink days, I can make it, it is tougher if it is before or right after that
<nhandler> ScottK: Ok
<apachelogger_> Xand3r: nothing interesting int he query, is there
 * ScottK confesses he doesn't generally bother though.
<Xand3r> ok i ask here
<Xand3r> or no, i cant ask in english
<apachelogger_> lol
<jussi01> JontheEchidna: get on your game, you havent triaged my bug yet! :P :P :P :D (I swear you triage every bug I report) :D
 * apachelogger_ read the bug but considered it triageunworthy :P
<jussi01> hehe
<apachelogger_> ah, it appears the server gets a reboot
 * JontheEchidna thinks it's a possible dupe
<apachelogger_> JontheEchidna: I think we only have such a bug about rars
<apachelogger_> though TBH I didn't even know one could password protect zips
 * JontheEchidna wouldn't want to report that upstream for fear of being duped himself
<apachelogger_> lol
<Riddell> hmm, not looking so good for our meeting
<Riddell> I could make it on Tue 30th before 19:00
<Riddell> after that I'm at the Dancin'
<Xand3r> apachelogger_: again query please :D
<Riddell> nhandler: .kdev4/playwolf.kdev4 probably shouldn't be in the plasmoid-playwolf tar (not worth changing the tar for, just something to ask upstream)
<smarter> apachelogger_: the #kdegames may have found what causes bug #285265
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 285265 in kdegames "KPatience dies with ASSERT: "!pixmap().isNull()"" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/285265
<smarter> apachelogger_: apparently it's an i18n issue, which may be related to the kpatrc file(and the one we ship) + bad code
<seele_q> ugh.. running out of steam.  should i bother with mockups or should i post this quassel review and see what they come up with on their own?
<apachelogger_> EVERYONE NOW PLEASE MARK POSSIBLE TIMES PER DAY: http://doodle.com/participation.html?pollId=bud98cuf2muce685 KTHX
<Riddell> bad code in kpat?  I'm not going to be the one to tell coolo :)
<apachelogger_> lol
<apachelogger_> smarter: sound like fun
<smarter> apachelogger_: tsdgeos just said he had a patch
<smarter> let's hope we get something for .4
<apachelogger_> well, even if it is only ifxed in 4.2 it is already something
<apachelogger_> smarter: tell him that he is my hero
 * apachelogger_ is crippled by irssi and can't do it :P
<seele> irssi > *
<smarter> you're on irssi?
<smarter> quassel br0ke?
<Riddell> seele_q: post it and ask if they'd be interested in mockups?
<apachelogger_> no, the quassel server had a meltdown
<smarter> ouch
<apachelogger_> german servers always do that... like when KDE SVN was down :P
 * smarter bbl
<Xand3r> apachelogger_: i have forgotten how much fun i had with packaging^^
<apachelogger_> tell me about it :(
 * apachelogger_ is spending most of his time on bug fixing
<apachelogger_> and KDE release packaging
<apachelogger_> which is pretty boring TBH
<Xand3r> apachelogger_: thats why i have ppa
<Xand3r> for it i dont need to make a man
<Xand3r> i make what i want
<Xand3r> i am my master^^
<apachelogger_> stop that blasphemy
<apachelogger_> it causes bad karma
<nhandler> Riddell: I'll talk to upstream about getting that change for plasmoid-playwolf implemented
<Riddell> nhandler: shouldn't plasmoid-playwolf depend or recommend on amarok?
<Riddell> new queue is empty!
<apachelogger_> IMHO playwolf should be generic and use mpris
<devfil2> Riddell: if you will review digikam-kde4 on revu and say that it is ok I will reload the new queue :)
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger_: imo energy should just be spent improving the nowplaying applet KDE haz
<apachelogger_> seele, ScottK, nixternal, nhandler, yuriy: don't forget to enter your times http://doodle.com/participation.html?pollId=bud98cuf2muce685
 * apachelogger_ is off 
<apachelogger_> nini
<apachelogger_> JontheEchidna: that too ;-)
<JontheEchidna> :P
<apachelogger_> =>
<nellery> nhandler: is it okay to create debian/patches/series, rather than creating and override?
<nellery> (for http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=plasmoid-stockquote)
<nhandler> nellery: I just tried that. I would have thought it would work, but it didn't for me
<nellery> nhandler: ok
<nellery> I've never created an override with lintian, would you mind explaining how it's done?
<Riddell> nhandler: why depend on quilt at all?
<nhandler> Riddell: Me? Or nick?
<Riddell> nellery
<nhandler> Riddell: Doesn't kde.mk need quilt?
<nellery> Yes, that was what I assumed
<Riddell> fair point
 * nhandler is learning ;)
<nellery> just did a testbuild without quilt
<nellery> /usr/share/cdbs/1/class/kde4.mk:3: /usr/share/cdbs/1/rules/patchsys-quilt.mk: No such file or directory
 * nhandler goes to finish watching nixternal's slideshow
<nixternal> http://kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=95628
<nixternal> ^^ woot, awesome Kubuntu wallpaper made by request
<nixternal> I asked him yesterday for one, and today he provided
<DasKreech> nixternal: Damnit if it wasn't for Wade's art!
<nhandler> nixternal: That wallpaper is really awesome
<nixternal> I love street style wallpapers and have forever wanted a Kubuntu/KDE one...my wish came true today :)
<nhandler> and I finally finished going through your UDS photos
<nixternal> ya, most of the time I had 2 or more bottles of beer in my hands, so it was difficult to take pictures :)
 * DasKreech tries not to imagine what nixternal was using to press the button
<Riddell> devfil2: going for a canoe while it compiles away
<nhandler> So did we agree on a meeting date? If so, https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Meetings should probably be updated
<Nightrose> nhandler: apachelogger will set the date when he gets up i think
<nhandler> Ok Nightrose. I didn' notice him go to bed
<nixternal> hrmm, openoffice writer is extremely broken for me
<jussi01> Happy birthday Riddell! :D
<nixternal> ooh?
<nixternal> HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU! HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU! HAPPY BIRTHDAY DEAR Riddell! HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU!
<nhandler> So, who brought the cake?
<jussi01> nhandler: you didnt?
<nhandler> jussi01: Nope, I guess I didn't get that memo
<jussi01> hehe
 * NCommander throws a cake into the channel
<Nightrose> Happy Birthday Riddell \o/
<Nightrose> kubotu: order party
 * kubotu gives everyone a party hat and a hand full of conffeti.
 * kubotu turns on tha most funky party music as well as the all shiny disco ball.
<kubotu> Nightrose: wanna dance with me? :-)
 * kubotu starts shaking her tight ass
<jussi01> hehe
<claydoh> ok its official, you devs are now required to monitor kubuntu-users now
<claydoh> kubotu is a bit too naughty :)
<Nightrose> claydoh: are they? :P
<claydoh> according to one of the regs you should be :)
<Nightrose> heh
 * Nightrose only checks subjects latelxy tbh
<Nightrose> and read the whole mail when it sounds like i should read it
<claydoh> it has been almost nice in there recently actually
<Nightrose> yea that was my impression as well
<claydoh> subjects don't match content much
<Nightrose> hehe yea
<Nightrose> but i don't have the time for more :(
<seele> Nightrose: it's not his birthday for another hour and 20 minutes :)
<Nightrose> hey somewhere it already is ;-)
<Nightrose> asnd he is casnoing anyway i think
<seele> yep
<jussi01> @now helsinki
<ubottu> Current time in Europe/Helsinki: December 24 2008, 00:43:45 - Next meeting: Foundation Team in 17 hours 16 minutes
 * DasKreech puts some oil on kubotu's ass to stop the squeaking
<jpds> ...
<jpds> And I thought a Facebook person asking permission to post job postings to Ubuntu mailing lists would be the weirdest thing I'd see today.
<jussi01> jpds: let me remind you... you are on #kubuntu-devel... ;)
<jpds> jussi01: True. ;-)
<JontheEchidna> finally: http://blog.uninstall.it/2008/12/23/changes-in-kdeartwork/
<Riddell> it's beautifully calm out there, not a creature is stirring
<Riddell> aww you guys remembered, if a bit early, hugs to jussi01, Nightrose, nixternal
<nhandler> Did you see the cake that NCommander tossed in?
 * NCommander drops a second one on Riddell 
<NCommander> kde4bindings compiled :-)
<Riddell> yum, cake
<NCommander> We need the Still Alive theme
<nixternal> Riddell: are we a day off?
<nhandler> nixternal: A few hours early
<seele> nixternal: 40 minutes off
<nixternal> err, ya, it is the 23rd, I remember at UDS you saying xmas eve
<Riddell> what to do with my last minutes of youth and innocence?
<nhandler> Riddell: How old are you turning?
<NCommander> Riddell, duct tape party!
<Nightrose> Riddell: do something childish of course ;-)
<Nightrose> make bubbles
<Nightrose> esat lots of chokolate
<Nightrose> -s
<Riddell> nhandler: guess :)
<nixternal> Riddell: send an email to another project praising it and then saying it would be great to have this or that in it, maybe you can get some more work that :p
<nhandler> Riddell: I have no clue. 30?
<seele> oooh
<seele> lol
 * nhandler has never seen Riddell in real life
<Riddell> nhandler: not yet
<nhandler> 21?
<Riddell> old enough to lose my young persons railcard
<crimsun> omg he's turning 79!
<nixternal> Riddell: 26!
<Riddell> nixternal: been there, done that
<Riddell> time to move on
<nixternal> 27
<Riddell> give it half an hour :)
<nixternal> you lose your rail card in your mid twenties I thought
<nixternal> actually, you should have already lost it
<Riddell> renewed it a week before my 25th birthday, so it's just gone :(
<NCommander> rail card?
<NCommander> ^- nixternal & Riddell
 * Riddell returns with waffles and chocolate sauce
<Riddell> NCommander: gets you cheap(er) train travel
<NCommander> neat
<Riddell> makes trains almost competitive with more polluting forms of transport
#kubuntu-devel 2008-12-24
<Riddell> ooh ooh, I'm old!
<Riddell> free waffles! free snogs!
* seele changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Happy Birthday Chief Kubuntu Officer! | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuJauntySpecs | Merges! http://merges.ubuntu.com/universe.html http://merges.ubuntu.com/main.html
<crimsun> CKO!
<crimsun> i was trying desperately to come up with __ knock out but failed
<Riddell> what does this day get called in Germany?
<NCommander> Today just got weird. I have code that does important stuff now in dak
<NCommander> kde4bindings built
<NCommander> And I have no outstanding merges
<NCommander> ... WTF?
<crimsun> NCommander: it's the calm before the storm.
<Riddell> NCommander: my special birthday treat just for you
<crimsun> remember, after 25 dec, it goes to shite
<NCommander> Debian NEW queue in 822 formatted: Today just got weird. I have code that does important stuff no
<NCommander> er
<NCommander> http://ftp-master.debian.org/new.822
<Riddell> first birthday card arrived impressively enough
<ScottK> Congratulations.  It's rare I run into someone with a birthday closer to Christmas than mine.
<ScottK> NCommander: You doing some qreal magic on kdebase-workspace now?
<NCommander> I will sometimes soon
<NCommander> Not tonight
<ScottK> OK.  Great.  Appreciate all you're doing.
<ScottK> NCommander: Where's that core-dev application?
<NCommander> Next to my soul and my life
<ScottK> OK.  Time to set if free and see if it soars or gets squished like a bug.
<ScottK> NCommander: You send the python-qt4 and kde4bindings patches upstream?
<ScottK> What PPA is Amarok 2 in?
<NCommander> I've sent most of upstream
<Nightrose> ScottK: should be kubuntu-members-kde4
<ScottK> Nightrose: Thanks.
<ScottK> seele: If it's not there already, would you please add to your quassel list that I'd really like a context menu when I highlight and then right click on text.  I can do stuff with keyboard shortcuts, but it's non-discoverable.
<seele> ScottK: what do you mean?  copy is available
<ScottK> seele: OK, then they fixed it already.  I'm actually using the older version.
<seele> ok.. one more config screen to review and all of quaasel has been looked at
<ScottK> Nightrose: I've tossed a version of the mysql 5.1 package from Debian Experimental into my PPA (added the amarok specific patches).  If you could test/have someone test that Amarok 2 works with that pacakge, then that'd help my argument towards getting it into the archive.
<ScottK> https://launchpad.net/~kitterman/+archive
<ScottK> Except it didn't build ....
<nhandler> NCommander: Good luck with your core-dev application. I'm sure you'll get it :)
 * DasKreech wants free snogs
<JontheEchidna> NCommander: good luck
<humingfu> join c++#
 * jussi01 waves. anyone about?
<DasKreech> nope
<gnomefreak> jussi01: not really, depends on what you need
<jussi01> hehe
 * gnomefreak trying to get evo to do things like it should
<jussi01> its christmas eve, as well as the cko's biirthday so i really was just curious to see who is here... :)
<jussi01> evo?
<gnomefreak> evolution
<jussi01> hehe... kmail ftw!
<gnomefreak> im thinking about it
<DasKreech> f
<DasKreech> t
<DasKreech> w
<jussi01> although atm (4.2) im finding it rather crashy
<DasKreech> hasn't crashed with me so far
<DasKreech> And it looks pretty
<DasKreech>  and threaded
<DasKreech>  and useful
<DasKreech> Cmon OpenXchange
 * gnomefreak confused :( kubuntu-desktop doesnt install kmail. what email client is default?
<Riddell> kmail should return in jaunty, in the mean time install it yourself
<gnomefreak> Riddell: thanks
<jussi01> ooh, hello Riddell! hows the birthday going?
<Riddell> lovely thanks, multiple IRC channels have recognised how special the day is
<jussi01> :D Riddell, I know I was early for you, but it was already your birthday here so I had to... :D
<gnomefreak> i'm sure you know but koffice is broken, depends issue
<Riddell> what makes you think we know?
<jussi01> gnomefreak: err, how?
<gnomefreak> Riddell: koffice: Depends: kformula (>= 1:1.6.3-7ubuntu2)
<gnomefreak> just thought you would have known, im guessing you are the one that pushes the package
<gnomefreak> theres more broken packages so far 2 more
<gnomefreak> do you want aall of the broken packages in one bug or separate bugs?
<Nightrose> ScottK: i can't really test it right now as i am not at home and don't hve the necessary hardware for it here but maybe apachelogger can test it
<Nightrose> otherwise i should be back at home on january 3rd
<Riddell> Nightrose: aren't you ment to be exchanging presents today?
<Nightrose> Riddell: jep in the evening ;-)
<Riddell> what's today called in germany?
<Nightrose> Weihnachten
<NCommander> he Riddell
<jussi01> in finland its Jouluaatto :)
<Riddell> in scotland it's "jonathan's birthday" Â:)
<NCommander> heh Riddell
<NCommander> Riddell, maybe I can have kdebase-workspace built on ARM by then
<jpds> Happy birthday Riddell :)
<Riddell> aww, thanks
<Riddell> jpds: back in Spain?
<jpds> Yep.
<Riddell> I remember meeting Papa Noel in Benicassim one Christmas when I was wee, nearly got trampled underfoot by a thousand excited Spanish children
<Riddell> nice sugar sweets shaped as coal I mind
<doc___> hi there
<jpds> doc___: hola.
<doc___> jpds: hola :)
<jpds> Riddell: Ouch...
<Riddell> also memories of eating grapes on the new year bells, one for each bell, you do that doc___?
<Riddell> trouble is the grapes had seeds in them and being young and innocent I'd never been given grapes with seeds in them before, nearly chocked to death
<doc___> Riddell: syup :)
<doc___> yup
<doc___> Riddell: whahahahhaa you must be very carefoul with seeds :D
<Riddell> anyone want to review my blog?
 * Nightrose can do
<Lure> Riddell: happy birthday!
<Lure> and hello to other kubuntu ninjas
 * NCommander thinks we should have called ourselves pirates in retrospect
<doc___> Riddell: ops, happy birthday!
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> Riddell: happy bday
<apachelogger> ~order birthday package for Riddell
 * kubotu is running to the corner shop to get a birthday present.
 * kubotu slides a birthday cake and a present down the bar to Riddell and gives everyone a nice frosty mug of beer.
<kubotu> Happy birthday to you, happy birthday to you, happy birthday Riddell, happy birthday to you!!!! - Wooooho!
<kubotu> Happy Birthday Riddell :D
<kubotu> To your health!
<apachelogger> I still think the bot should give away free kisses
<Riddell> yay!
<apachelogger> now we need some music
<apachelogger> ~np
<kubotu> apachelogger is listening to "I'm Gonna Be (500 Miles)" by The Proclaimers [Sunshine on Leith, 2006]
<apachelogger> perfect :D
<apachelogger> ScottK: if you get a chance please review my quassel changes lp:~ubuntu-dev/quassel/ubuntu/
 * NCommander has isolated the kdebase-devel issue
<NCommander> What the hell is it with KDE using code generates to feed code generators
 * NCommander feels like he's knee deep in second system programming
<jjesse> just got a call from my boss... stay at home, don't go to work today, merry christmast
<NCommander> nice!
<NCommander> ScottK, http://www.kdedevelopers.org/node/3605 - ewww, this is how the previous ARM port was done
 * NCommander has at least isolated the current issue we have
<apachelogger> you know
<apachelogger> in theory I really need 3 or maybe even 4 PPAs for kde-nightly
<flocati> with packagekit we will still have to compile the packages, isn't it?
<flocati> is only a different gui for APT, isn't it?
<apachelogger> built-against-stock-kde4 built-against-latest-release built-against-kde4-stable built-against-kde4-trunk
<apachelogger> flocati: yes
<apachelogger> flocati: kind of
<apachelogger> *building kile*
<flocati> apachelogger: wich kile?
<NCommander> apachelogger, just wait another week, multi-PPAs are almost here
 * NCommander saw them on staging
<apachelogger> \o/
<NCommander> apachelogger, anyway, I found a bug in Qt
<NCommander> :-/
<flocati> *which
<apachelogger> NCommander: happens ;-=
<NCommander> Which is responsible for the current FTBFS on kdebase-devel on ARM
<apachelogger> -= +)
<NCommander> Where's Qt's bug tracker
<flocati> NCommander: multiPPAs?
<apachelogger> NCommander: trolltech.com
<NCommander> flocati, a user/team can have more than one PPA
<apachelogger> dev.trolltech.com
<apachelogger> something like that
<NCommander> apachelogger, I'm there, still not seeing it
<flocati> cool
<flocati> apachelogger: which version of kile are you compiling?
<apachelogger> NCommander: http://trolltech.com/developer/task-tracker
<apachelogger> flocati: the KDE 4 one
<NCommander> That's deceptively named
 * smarter waves
<flocati> apachelogger: there is? wow. I have seen on the official site that noone have spoke about kde4
<smarter> happy birthday Riddell :)
<apachelogger> flocati: it appears to be not-ready-for-use
<flocati> I see... an alhpa..
<flocati> apachelogger: but is from trunk?
<Lure> apachelogger: btw, is quassel any good
<NCommander> apachelogger, any strong objections if I workaround the bug?
 * Lure is just learning irssi as I want kde3-less desktop
<flocati> Lure: is good... on my pc is only a little bit heavy, but is fine ;)
<Lure> flocati: but you need to setup separate server and stuff (sounds too complicated for irc client)
<apachelogger> http://aplg.kollide.net/images/osiris/snapshot197.png
<Nightrose> Lure: you don't
<flocati> Lure: you can do everything in a pretty easy way on a single computer
<Lure> Nightrose: ok, then will give it a try
<jpds> Woo, LaTeX.
<apachelogger> NCommander: depends on the workaround
<smarter> apachelogger: the font you use sucks :p
<flocati> scripty is a bot?
<smarter> (for menus and stuff)
<apachelogger> you will surely never get a job @ RH
<NCommander> apachelogger, changing the qreals to doubles.
<apachelogger> again? :P
<NCommander> :-P
<NCommander> I really don't want to try compiling Qt on my ARM board
<NCommander> It probably will take a month
<apachelogger> lol
<smarter> apachelogger: is this the default font on 8.10? If this, it worries me, we were supposed to have worked around bug #209358
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 209358 in qt4-x11 "fonts in Qt4 look ugly because it uses Nimbus Sans L instead of Deja Vu Sans for Sans-Serif" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/209358
<apachelogger> NCommander: well, if you think it is best, but ensure that gets fixed ASAP
<flocati> NCommander: where else you can compile it?
<apachelogger> NCommander: i.e. talk to some of the KDE people working for Qt Software
<NCommander> I'm filing a bug on the Qt tracker right now
<NCommander> I have a test case, the bug is easy enough to reproduce
<apachelogger> you know, triage can be slow at times
<NCommander> I know -_-;
<NCommander> I'm looking through Qt's source
<NCommander> I'm hoping the bug stands out
<apachelogger> smarter: "this"?
<smarter> apachelogger: [14:11:38] <smarter> apachelogger: the font you use sucks :p
<smarter> [14:11:44] <smarter> (for menus and stuff)
<apachelogger> smarter: I am using Liberation
<apachelogger> which is not even in main I think
<apachelogger> NCommander: if you make some noise in #kde-devel there is a good chance it does ;-)
<smarter> apachelogger: ok
<apachelogger> smarter: + for KDE 4 we patch the default font from sans serif to dejavu
<smarter> yup
<apachelogger> or rather, debian patches it and we just go along
<NCommander> apachelogger, huh?
 * apachelogger doesn't get why this is necessary though
<apachelogger> NCommander: nvm, just stress the point that ARM deployment is difficult due to this bug ... then they will probably have it fixed in 3 minutes :P
<nhandler> Good morning everyone
<apachelogger> aloha nhandler
<nhandler> Hey apachelogger
<nhandler> Did you decide on a time for the meeting?
<NCommander> apachelogger, on which channel :-)?
<apachelogger> NCommander: #kde-devel or #qt-devel ... considering the latter exists
<apachelogger> nhandler: not yet
<freeflying_> apachelogger: debian's patch for default font is not good
<apachelogger> probably 3rd 21UTC
<apachelogger> freeflying_: I had the same feeling... but why?
<freeflying_> apachelogger: I don't think we need it, you may talk with arne, he is an font expert
<freeflying_> apachelogger: I asked to drop this in #debian-qt-kde
<freeflying_> apachelogger: seems fabo did it
<apachelogger> we could drop it and see what happens ;-)
<freeflying_> apachelogger: nothing would happen
<apachelogger> then it needs to go
 * apachelogger hates pointless patches
<apachelogger> bug 311161
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 311161 in kubuntu-meta "Replace Konversation (KDE3) with Quassel" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/311161
<apachelogger> :D
<NCommander> apachelogger, wow, Qt's bug tracker SUCKS
<apachelogger> *nod*
<apachelogger> good thing Ubuntu's is opensource, huh? :P
 * apachelogger hates not only pointless patches but also all bugtrackes
<jjesse> quick question the lcd weather plasmoid doesn't have any data sources in it, anyone else have that problem?
<JontheEchidna> yeah
<jjesse> that's a bummer :(
<NCommander> apachelogger, at least Ubuntu's let you see the damn bug after you file it
<NCommander> Qt's just redirects you to some damn "Thank You" page
<jjesse> so if konverstation is not going to be installed by default have we decided on a replacement yet?  /me would like to start learning
<jussi01> jjesse: replacement isnt decided yet, but quassel and kvirc-kde4 are being looked at iirc
<jjesse> just looking through the docs, any idea what version of kde jaunty will be?
<rgreening> jjesse: 4.2
<rgreening> 4.2.0 I guess to be more specific
<jjesse> awesome that's what i thought, just making some minor entities changes on kubuntu docs
<jjesse> i don't think we get thhat specific
<rgreening> :)
<rgreening> I broke down a bought a netbook.
<jjesse> rgreening: what one?
<rgreening> the conf did me in carrying around my 17in lappy
<jjesse> i love my dell
<rgreening> AcerOne
<rgreening> got it for $400 tax in
<jjesse> do you hvae it already?  if so how do you like it?
<rgreening> jjesse: I'm using it now. With Kubuntu Intrepid installed
<rgreening> its pretty slick
<jjesse> you wiped the default load annd isntalled intrepid?
<rgreening> yep
<rgreening> :)
<rgreening> die hard fan
<jjesse> the one thing i noticed is battery performance on my dell decreased when i went with the normal ernel, dell uses a lpia kernel
<jjesse> i think
<jjesse> and there is only 8.04 builds of packages if i recall correctly
<rgreening> ah. this is an Atom and I am using te i386 image
<jjesse> the dell is an atom as well
<jjesse> and i'm usign the i386 build as well
<rgreening> weird... I was able to use the regular iso
<jjesse> well dell has a special iso they ship
<jjesse> their own archive etc
<rgreening> oh... I think I see...
<rgreening> well, I get 3hrs on a 3 cell battery
<rgreening> which is what the spec claims
<rgreening> jjesse: its faster than win xp was on it
<rgreening> :P
<jjesse> i don't doubt that
<freeflying_> rgreening: 3 hrs is very fine
<rgreening> freeflying_: yep. Im happy. I think I may order the 6 cell to have as well
<rgreening> plus, using the new power devil with it is awesome
<freeflying_> rgreening: you know, I'm now working with an ODM, with a 4500mAh battary, only last for 3 hrs
<jjesse> is power devil enabled by default?
<jjesse> i watched movies the entire flight back from UDS on my dell
<jjesse> i think 3+ hours of movie watching
<rgreening> jjesse: no. its a plasmoid. you need to add it to the panel
<rgreening> and uninstall guidance-power manager
<rgreening> kde 4.2 is pretty slick now
<jjesse> is there a plasmoid i need to install?
<rgreening> jjesse: are you using kde 4.1 or 4.2 beta (aka 4.1.85). its in 4.1.85
<jjesse> i'm using whatever is in the ppa
<rgreening> ok, in the widgets, install the battery applet
<NCommander> Hey rgreening
<rgreening> NCommander: hey buddy
<NCommander> rgreening, I need to sit down with you some time :-P
 * NCommander feels lucky today
<rgreening> yus. I been sick, and x-mas is crazy
<NCommander> yeah
<NCommander> Whenever
<rgreening> kk
<NCommander> Preferably before new years, or shortly after
<NCommander> We might have a fully working KDE soonish, I'm working on kdebase-devel now
<jjesse> guidence power manager is the package i need to uninstall as well?
<rgreening> I am out to parents for next few days. I should be back sat.. so, maybe Sunday
<rgreening> NCommander: ^
<NCommander> cool, works for me
<rgreening> jjesse: yus
<NCommander> We'll have to figure out how to get QtGUI to use gettext translations, since Rosetta doesn't support ts files ;.;
<rgreening> NCommander: look at my ufw-kde package. I have a translation.py I import.
<jjesse> ooo i like power devil
<rgreening> NCommander: it overrides the proper uic method and allows things to work
<rgreening> jjesse: :P
<rgreening> jjesse: the profile support is awesome
<jjesse> wil lthat become the default for jaunty?
<rgreening> now, I just need the kde network manager plasmoid...
<rgreening> jjesse: yus
<rgreening> so doc it up :)
<jjesse> will do :)
<jjesse> now i just need kde network manager to support ptpp vpns
<rgreening> jjesse: also, KDE3 is likely gone. K3B, Digikam, and Amarok will be updated to their KDE4 versions.
<jjesse> rgreening: i figured based on the email thread on removing kde services and stuff
<jjesse> is there finally a k3b version for kde4?
<rgreening> Konversation will disappear and possibly be replaced by Quassel or KVirc.
<jjesse> shouldn't it then be called k4b?
<rgreening> the 3 in k3b is not for KDe3
<rgreening> :)
<jjesse> i know i was being silly
<rgreening> ah. lol
<rgreening> k3b port is in progress. hoping its ready for us
<rgreening> if not, then we have to keep kdelibs4 for kde3 (yuk)
<rgreening> its the only reall showstopper for removing kde3 libs
<jjesse> ooo power devil just changed my power settigns as i'm now low on battery, time to go plug my laptop in :)
<jussi01> hrm... this is quite pretty imho: http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_WMsbUl3phhU/SVItWssGhTI/AAAAAAAAABI/Z2pm0VE9hoA/s1600-h/tribe.png
<jjesse> hrmm looks like amarok2 isn't the greatest yet for ipods and podcasts
<Riddell> jjesse: I think that has something to do with libgpod being libgpod-nogtk
<ryanakca> Riddell: I filed an RT for the fluid width addition to the theme... it should be up whenever the sysadmins come back from vacation :)
 * ryanakca => Holidays, be back in a week.
<Riddell> thanks ryanakca
<nixternal> Riddell: HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!!!!!
<nixternal> yay, no work today, tomorrow, or friday...
<bobesponja> happy birthday Riddell
<Riddell> :)
<bobesponja> anyone know how do I make the akanodi server start successfully?
<Riddell> /usr/bin/akonadictl start ?
<Riddell> nixternal: what do you call Friday?
<nixternal> Riddell: Friday :)
<nixternal> our office is just closed for the rest of the week
<nixternal> friday isn't a holiday of any sort that I know of
<nixternal> hahahaha, that dancing santa!!!!
<nixternal> Riddell: do you know if the OO.o KDE stuff is Java?
<nixternal> funny how I was having issues with it yesterday and then you posted about it today
<Riddell> nixternal: no, openoffice is c++
<Riddell> and the icons are just icons in a zip with the right name
<nixternal> ahh...I see it is all still kde3
 * NCommander almost has kdebase-devel fixed ...
<jussi01> NCommander: nice!
<NCommander> s/devel/workspace/g
<NCommander> Although my fix really works around the bug in Qt than actually fixing it, but for the moment, that's good enough for me
<jussi01> can someone explain what akonadi is supposed to do? (breifly)
<NCommander> I think its some kinda zeroconf system
<jussi01> right...
<NCommander> jussi01, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Akonadi - nope, I was wrong
 * jussi01 reads...
<apachelogger> basically it is a database for almost everything
<apachelogger> primary use case is PIM data
<apachelogger> i.e. mails, calendars, addressbooks, notes ...
<jussi01> mailody front end was done in 10 mins? O.o
<apachelogger> in addition to that akonadi not only stores them but is the single point of interaction with these data, this means that a) akonadi is responsible for fetching online stuff b) providing the data as requested
<apachelogger> as a matter of fact akonadi also comes with a set of predefined data viewers, so for example there is a default widget for mails
<apachelogger> which made it possible to do the mailody frontend in 10 minutes ;-)
<jussi01> ahhh
<apachelogger> also since akonadi is not bound to KDE other applications can make use of it's superior design
<apachelogger> and implementing new protocols should also proof quite simple because the fetching component (which is the thing that implements e.g. a mail protocol) doesn't care about the storage of the aggregated data
<apachelogger> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h94BdxnheeM
<jussi01> hrm, is mailody worth a look/in the archive yet?
<apachelogger> jussi01: mailody is, akonadi isn't
<apachelogger> though, I didn't test 1.0.8x yet
<jussi01> apachelogger: errr.??? akonadi is in the ppa, no?
<apachelogger> yes
<jussi01> ahh :)
 * jussi01 goes to try mailody
<jussi01> hrm.... its only kde3 version?
<apachelogger> mailody-kde4
<jussi01> apachelogger: just noticed ;)
<DasKreech> Riddell: What's up with that notification submission?
<jussi01> hrm... just managed tocrash that also
<Riddell> DasKreech: how do you mean?
<DasKreech> Riddell: it's three submissions ?
<DasKreech> The Gnome one the KDE one and the Cacnonical one ?
<DasKreech> Canonical
<DasKreech> And can the FD.o ratify something that relies on non free software ?
<DasKreech> Riddell: Oh did you send your desktop to sabdfl? :-)
<Riddell> DasKreech: I'm not following, what submission?  what non free software?
<DasKreech> The changes that canonical are proposing to the the notifications system
<DasKreech> From sabdfl's blog post
<DasKreech> Isn't that to be a proposed change to the FD.o notification system?
<Riddell> hopefully it can create a united spec, that would be nice
<DasKreech> It relies on compositing doesn't it? Most compositing is non free driver dependent. Can FD.o do something like that?
<Riddell> that's an implementation detail, not part of dbus spec
<DasKreech> ooooooh
<jjesse> ahhhhhhh
<DasKreech> ok :) That's interesting. So They are going to be paying for that to be implemented or they are using this as the first project that the paid Qt dev will work on?
 * DasKreech hugs jjesse
<yuriy> is that notification system actually the plan for Jaunty?
<jjesse> merry christmas DasKreech
<yuriy> i'd rather see the new plasma stuff
<DasKreech> yuriy: I think that they said it was part of Krafty :)
<Riddell> DasKreech: what's the difference
<Riddell> yuriy: probably not for kubuntu
<Riddell> it should use the new plasma stuff
<DasKreech> Riddell: One is pay for this to be implemented then wave good bye to the person the other is do this tehn we have a list here for you o work on
<yuriy> Riddell: that's what I thought -- but then what is Mark talking about with implementing it and releasing it simultaneously for GTK and Qt
<jjesse> i thought the notification stuff was coming for ubuntu and kubuntu which is what my impression from UDS was
<DasKreech> yuriy: He said that would be nice I think
<Riddell> yuriy: that's the hope but I don't think the qt guy will be hired in time for this cycle, we'll see
<yuriy> but what is the point if we don't want to use it because plasma devs are working on their own thing
<DasKreech> Well I guess as said it's an experiment that they hope to have upstream
<DasKreech>  And aseigo alluded to speaking with them on his blog
<DasKreech> I think Riddell said it explicitly
<DasKreech> So we shall see
<DasKreech> I don't like the no interactions aspect of it but meh
<JontheEchidna> as long as they don't fsck up my notifications I'll be happy :P
<DasKreech> Isn't that the point? :)
<smarter> DasKreech: basically, Plasma already implements everything they want to do for gnome, no?
<jjesse> smarter: it seems from the converstations at UDS
<DasKreech> smarter: Except for no interaction
<smarter> k.
<smarter> well, if they get the gtks apps to use the dbus notification stuff, I won't complain (:
<DasKreech> Well they do currently as I understand it just they don't use what KDE uses or the FD.o spec uses
<DasKreech> I could be wrong but that's how I understand it
<crimsun> surely i can't be the only person who finds the mocked up notifications horrific
<crimsun> "mm more crack on my screen disrupting my workflow"
<DasKreech> I do but meh
<DasKreech> crimsun: how does it disrupt your workflow ?
<crimsun> seriously, every single one of those notifications requires a visual context switch
<crimsun> i appreciate that they're tackling a difficult problem
<DasKreech> crimsun: Context switch ?
<DasKreech> crimsun: What constitutes a good notification for you?
<apachelogger> captain + classical music + candle light + cookies = arrsome!
<DasKreech> s/c/k/g
<DasKreech> right apakhelogger ;-)
<apachelogger> oh dear
 * apachelogger takes DasKreech for a waltz
 * DasKreech loves classical :)
<apachelogger> ~np
<kubotu> apachelogger is listening to "Tchaikovsky: Nutcracker Suite, Op.71a: III: Dance Of The Sugar Plum Fairy" by Susan Hammond's Classical Kids
<DasKreech> argh! so if there is a notification then there is no highlight window?
<DasKreech> Boooooooooooooooooo
<apachelogger> wth is a highlight window?
<DasKreech> The flashing window in the taskbar
<DasKreech> or flashing taskbar for the window
<DasKreech> or whatever The thing I cycle through with alt+ctrl+A
<DasKreech> That sucks!!
<apachelogger> no clue what you are talking about
<DasKreech> apachelogger: I'm reading the proposal for notiications on sabdfl's site and having it sink in
<apachelogger> TLDR
<DasKreech> he lists that notifications should be ephemeral
<apachelogger> which I think applies for all of the prophet's blog posts
<apachelogger> DasKreech: they should
<DasKreech> some of them are interesting :)
<apachelogger> possibly reappearing, but ephemeral
<DasKreech> No reappearing
<DasKreech> There are no logs of them
<DasKreech>  you cannot interact with them
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> gnome might not
<DasKreech>  either to bring up a window do some other action or make them go away
<DasKreech> If it needs any of those then it doesn't go through the notification system but highlights the window
 * DasKreech goes into spams on the floor
<apachelogger> ^__^
<DasKreech> I needz mah highlitz
 * apachelogger works on cookies
<apachelogger> ~np
<kubotu> apachelogger is listening to "Act 2 Tableau 3: (e) Character Dances Divertissement - Dance of the Reed Pipes" by Пётр Ильич Чайковский [The Nutcracker, Op. 71  (Kirov Orchestra feat. conductor: Valery Gergiev), 1998]
<DasKreech> !
<DasKreech> That does make sense I gues
<DasKreech> If we are looking at Notifications on small screens then having them be intangible is good
<DasKreech> That would actually rock ^_^
<DasKreech> Not being able to click still sucks though :(
<apachelogger> no worries, the click will prevail
<apachelogger> it always does
<apachelogger> at least until LCARS goes public
<DasKreech> Computer! Initate click!
<DasKreech> Error I am only a bot! please don't think I am intelligent
<DasKreech> Damn you Enterprise!!!
<apachelogger> more like "cannot comply."
<apachelogger> Riddell: Jan 3 19:00 UTC for the meeting? only Nightrose is not available but we have a quorum and plenty of time
<apachelogger> also -meetings is available
<Riddell> apachelogger: that should work
<apachelogger> ok
<apachelogger> *dropping a mail to the list*
<Nightrose> apachelogger: i will try to be there but fregl and i are supposed to be coming back from berlin that day and i have no idea when we'll be at home and if i am awake
<Nightrose> or feel like attending a meeting
<apachelogger> Nightrose: enough coffee shoudl take care of this ;-)
<Nightrose> hehe
<apachelogger> nixternal: please add Jan 3 19 UTC to the fridge
<apachelogger> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p5gPEvQxGUo
<nosrednaekim> excellent job guys with Intrepid and KDE4.... 4.2 is gonna rock :)
<yuriy> debdiff up for bug 297376 and bug 290620
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 297376 in adept "Adept download progress FAILED text color is not red" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/297376
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 290620 in adept "Untranslatable strings in Adept 3.0beta" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/290620
#kubuntu-devel 2008-12-25
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu Merryness! | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuJauntySpecs | Merges! http://merges.ubuntu.com/universe.html http://merges.ubuntu.com/main.html
<mcasadevall> happy holidays ScottK, apachelogger, Riddell , and everyone else
<Tm_T> hmmm
<nixternal> apachelogger: I added the meeting to the fridge
<nhandler> I was reading through some of the old meeting logs. I noticed that people were getting introduced at the meetings. Is that a requirement to become a member?
<Tm_T> yes
<Tm_T> atleast usually
<nhandler> Tm_T: Then what should I do in order to get introduced?
<Tm_T> umm
<Tm_T> !member
<ubottu> Want to become an Ubuntu member? Look at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/processes/newmember
<Tm_T> nhandler: see above
<nhandler> Tm_T: I read through the various membership wiki pages. They do not mention getting introduced. I know there is a table on the Kubuntu meeting page, but that is to apply for membership
<Tm_T> yes, nhandler and you have to be presented in meeting
<Tm_T> and answer some questions
<nhandler> I thought the questions were for when you actually are applying to be a member
<Tm_T> hmm, that's what I meant
<nhandler> So going back to my original question, do you need to get introduced *prior* to actually applying to be a member
<Tm_T> no (:)
<nhandler> Ok, thanks a lot Tm_T :)
<nixternal> nhandler: aren't you already an Ubuntu member?
<nhandler> nixternal: Yes, but I want to become a Kubuntu member
<vorian> yo!
<vorian> just chillin' till santa shows
<nhandler> vorian: Santa hit Ohio :)
 * NCommander humbugs
<apachelogger> nixternal: thank you
<apachelogger> merry kristmas everyone
<smarter> merry christmas .* :)
<colomar> Hi there
<colomar> Seele asked me to do an expert usability review on kpackagekit
<colomar> Is there a package for intrepid or can I install the jaunty alpha package or will I have to upgrade to jaunty alpha to review it?
<colomar> And does anyone know in which format the results would be preferred? As a text document, slides, or is there some kind of form for that?
<Riddell> hi colomar
<Riddell> not sure if there's current packages for intrepid
<Riddell> ooh, maybe there is, try:   deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/tonio/ubuntu intrepid main
<Riddell> in your /etc/apt/sources.list
<Riddell> apt-get update; apt-get install kpackagekit
<Riddell> although "2008-10-03" that's a few months old, maybe they're not current
<Riddell> colomar: e-mail Anthony Mercatante <tonio@ubunt u.com>  ask if he has anything more recent
<Riddell> for format I'd recommend a wiki page on techbase.kde.org, but anything would do
<jussi01> colomar: If you find recent intrepid packages, please letme know :)
<colomar> Riddell: Thanks for the information. I'll ask him
<colomar> If there's anything else a usability professional can do for kubuntu right now, let me know ;)
<jamesrfla> Hi DasKreech
<DasKreech> hi jamesrfla
<jamesrfla> Merry Christmas!
 * DasKreech thumbs up
<jamesrfla> Hi qdev|Sput
<qdev|Sput> olá
<jussi01> its funny how many people are online at christmas...
<qdev|Sput> yeah
<qdev|Sput> I'll be offline in a bit again though, since the train is rolling
<nhandler> jussi01: You also need to remember, not everyone celebrate kristmas
<qdev|Sput> plus I don't celebrate xmas :)
<qdev|Sput> other than sleeping most of the day
<qdev|Sput> and hacking
<jussi01> hacking is good
 * qdev|Sput has found the knotify docs
<jamesrfla> qdev|Sput: train?
<jussi01> \o/
<qdev|Sput> jussi01: hope it's ok for you to wait another few days until I can merge KDE support in :)
<jussi01> qdev|Sput: thatll be fine :) before new years though?
<qdev|Sput> maybe
<qdev|Sput> mostly depens on if I get our server back online soon
<qdev|Sput> other than that, I got most basic parts already done
<qdev|Sput> such as icon theming :)
<jamesrfla> bbl maybe
<jussi01> stupid screen... grrr
<jussi01> qdev|Sput: if you need hosting... let me know
<qdev|Sput> jussi01: thanks, but I've hosting myself... just I don't get my stuff and repo off the other box currently :)
<qdev|Sput> thank god we're using git
<jussi01> qdev|Sput: yeah, i expected so
<qdev|Sput> so I can at least commit stuff locally
<chris_> !name
<ubottu> Ubuntu has awesome release codenames. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/DevelopmentCodeNames for more
<chris_> *sighs*
<chris_> !rename
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rename
<chris_> Merry Christmas to all Kubuntu developers!
<DasKreech> Ha ha
<f4l3> apachelogger: there is a qt-patch for kmail, have you read that?
<apachelogger> no work today
 * apachelogger hands f4l3 a cookie
 * f4l3 thanks apachelogger for his generosity :)
<NCommander> hey apachelogger
<apachelogger> hola NCommander
<NCommander> apachelogger, feel like sponsoring stuff?
<apachelogger> [20:35:47] <apachelogger> no work today
<NCommander> even to fix kdebase-workspace on ARM?
#kubuntu-devel 2008-12-26
<vorian> can you close two bugs on one line?
<vorian> (LP: #123456, #123457)?
<Hobbsee> vorian: only if you use LP: #123456 <whatever> LP: #123457
<vorian> alrighty
<vorian> thankee Hobbsee
<rgreening> happy festivus :)
<vorian> happy Ramahanukwanzmas!
<Hobbsee> bah humbug!
<DaSkreech> Robo Santa Claus says you have all been very naughty
<DaSkreech> Except you kubotu
<DaSkreech> Here is a nice pogo stick
<ScottK> NCommander: I'm probably up for sponsoring later if you didn't find someone already.
 * DaSkreech soothes the savage beast that is Hobbsee
 * Hobbsee bites
<ScottK> Careful.  He might like that.
 * DaSkreech soothes the savage beast that is Hobbsee....again
<Hobbsee> good point.
 * Hobbsee shows poisonous fangs, then bites again
 * DaSkreech soothes the savage beast that is Hobbsee woozil....
<DaSkreech> Suck it out! Suck it out!
<Hobbsee> hah
<NCommander> ScottK, yeah, I got the kdebase-workspace fix
<NCommander> (test built on ARM and amd64)
<NCommander> I can kick it into a PPA for you
<f4l3> NCommander: kubuntu will never be ppc again?
<NCommander> its built fine on PowerPC
<NCommander> Riddell, poke?
<f4l3> is there a ppc version?
<Riddell> hi NCommander
<NCommander> Riddell, in a sponsoring mood?
 * NCommander has kdebase-workspace on ARM fixed
<Riddell> yeah, poke me in half an hour
<NCommander> I'm just making sure it builds properly on i386/amd64 first
<f4l3> NCommander: there is a patch for qt to fix kmail, have you read it?
<NCommander> is kmail in universe or main?
<NCommander> (no I haven't seen it)
<f4l3> NCommander: I think in main, but I have to check
<f4l3> NCommander: http://techbase.kde.org/Schedules/KDE4/4.2_Upstream_Issues <-- this is
<f4l3> Riddell: I have seen that you created the kpackagekit propouse page
<f4l3> Riddell: the kpackagekit that you are tolking about is this: http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/playground/sysadmin/kpackagekit/KPackageKit/ ?
<NCommander> Riddell, ping, its an hour :_)
<f4l3> NCommander: is not closer to 2 hours?
<NCommander> I was waiting for the package to finish building in a PPA
<f4l3> I see ;)
<f4l3> NCommander: I have a couple ideas for blueprints, but I have no clue of how to submit them
<f4l3> I think kpackagekit.... does not really work
<NCommander> install adept then
<f4l3> NCommander: I already have adept, but the thing is that if today does not work... maybe will not be ready for april
<Riddell> hi NCommander, what needs uploading?
<Riddell> f4l3: obviously we'll make sure it works before changing to it
<NCommander> Riddell, kdebase-workspace does
<NCommander> Riddell, I can't commit the changes to bazaar, my connection keeps timing out
<Riddell> we have bazaar?
<NCommander> no idea on that package
<f4l3> Riddell: the thing is that in the kde svn is still in playground
<Tm_M> hi
<Tm_M> do we have packages for qt 4.5 yet somewhere?
<NCommander> Riddell, the package is in my ppa
<Riddell> Tm_P: nope, volunteers welcome
<Tm_P> roger, might be me then
<Tm_P> basicly i take current package, upgrade sources and verify patches?
<Riddell> yeah, though i expect a number of patches would need to be scrapped
<Tm_P> and/or check if debian has something
<Tm_P> aye, my point in verification, making sure they are needed
<Riddell> don't think debian has 4.5 packages, plus the patches mostly come from kde's qt-copy
<Tm_P> i thought so
<Tm_P> will look at that when getting home unless baby makes me busy elsewhere
<NCommander> Riddell, awesome, I broke sparc!
<NCommander> Yay for ICEs
 * Hobbsee mutters about core developer applications
 * NCommander feels his doom approaching
<Hobbsee> doom, or koom?
 * NCommander falls over
<apachelogger> Riddell: can rosetta import Qt translation files?
<NCommander> apachelogger, no
<NCommander> apachelogger, there is a three year old bug on the subject
<NCommander> LP staff believe converting to po's is an acceptable workaround
<astromme_> does kubuntu package the sesame2 backend?
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> NCommander: that is an interesting believe
 * apachelogger believes not using rosetta would increase apachelogger's happieness by 300%
<NCommander> apachelogger, well, KDE is an exception since they use PO files over Qt TS files
<apachelogger> ewww
<apachelogger> b0rkage!
<NCommander> Well, Rosetta sucks
<NCommander> Its a really miserable hack
<NCommander> that sadly works really well for Ubuntu usecases
<vorian> oh, when was the (legal) link added to revu?
<NCommander> vorian, few months ago
<vorian> apachelogger: do you have any real problems with the plasmoid JontheEchidna has on revu? or were you just being hard on the revu-er?
<NCommander> YOu can thank RainCT
 * NCommander just added that feature to dak
<vorian> NCommander: awesome
<vorian> it's quite handy
<vorian> I usually run licensecheck > ../licence.txt
<vorian> so that saves a step or two
<apachelogger> vorian: it comes with rpath
<vorian> ww
<Riddell> astromme_: if you have intructions for how to get the source and compile all its dependencies that would be most useful
<astromme_> Riddell: Yeah, it doesn't seem easy to build considering there are binary packages for .jars in its source tree.
<astromme_> Riddell: I'll brb I have to relog and I'm not on my quassel server
<Riddell> it's something of much annoyance to me
<cbr> can i get digikam 0.10 ppa packages or smth for jaunty somewhere?
<cbr> oh wait, nvm, think i've found them
 * NCommander is worried kdebase-workspace may time out.
<cbr> lol i was resizing the plasma battery applet
<cbr> and all of linux hardfroze
<yuriy> gtk-qt-engine or setting a gtk theme doesn't seem to work under 4.2
<DaSkreech> Boo
<apachelogger> happens
<yuriy> oh well, for the most part i'm actually quite impressed by 4.2
<yuriy> finally upgraded my desktop to intrepid so I could use it here too
<DaSkreech> Let the 4.3 Lust begin!!!
<NCommander> yay kdebase-workspace built on ARM!
<f4l3_> NCommander: good job
<NCommander> now to wait for the dep-waits to kick into the build queue
<vorian> should nick to /nick arm-cmdr
<jjesse> afternoon
<vorian> howdy jjesse
<jjesse> howdy vorian
<DaSkreech> hi jjesse
<jjesse> hello DaSkreech
<apachelogger> As-Salāmu `Alaykum vorian, jjesse, DaSkreech, channel, world,...
<vorian> السلام عليكم
 * apachelogger so couldn't type that :P
<vorian> (cut 'n paste)
<apachelogger> point taken
<vorian> apachelogger: take a look at bug #307635 and see if we shouldn't just sync it
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 307635 in kde-style-qtcurve "Please merge kde-style-qtcurve 0.59.3-1.1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)." [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/307635
<vorian> if ye don't mind
<vorian> :)
<apachelogger> vorian: I don't see why we should merge ... then again I don't know why Riddell introduced that patch to begin with
<vorian> right
 * apachelogger goes to bed because he doesn't feel well at all
<vorian> :(
<DaSkreech> Night hope you feel better
<DaSkreech> nixternal: Whoot http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2zGIliZzJtc
<nixternal> ewww
<DaSkreech> Ha ha :) Yeah I liked it after I finished spewing :)
<nixternal> need a new video card: ATI or NVIDIA?
<vorian> nvidia
<vorian> oh!
<vorian> actually
<vorian> i saw a killer deal on an ati
<DaSkreech> ATI :)
 * vorian finds
<nixternal> which is best for Linux and will let me play my Call of Duty on Winblows? :p
<DaSkreech> nVidia = slow performance ATI = Shadows look funny
<DaSkreech> ATI wins :)
<DaSkreech> !vista
<ubottu> vista is a recent version of Microsoft Windows. Discussion on Windows related topics is available in ##windows. General issues on moving from Windows to Ubuntu is convered in the wiki guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwitchingToUbuntu/FromWindows
<vorian> nixternal: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127333&nm_mc=EMC-IGNEFL122608&cm_mmc=EMC-IGNEFL122608-_-DesktopGraphicsVideoCards-_-LK1C-_-14127333
<vorian> eek!
<DaSkreech> !vixternal
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vixternal
<DaSkreech> hmm
<DaSkreech> !-nixternal
<ubottu> nixternal aliases: visternal, vistalover - added by Hobbsee on 2007-05-31 09:32:53 - last edited by Hobbsee on 2008-12-13 00:37:39
<DaSkreech> !visternal
<ubottu> Oh no!  The pointy-clicky Vista lover has arrived!  He's rumoured to be giving out free money, and help on the MIRC client too! <nixternal> I LOVE MIRC!!!
<DaSkreech> Heehee :-)
<nixternal> vorian: that is an NVIDIA card..you said a killer deal on an ati :)
<vorian> yeah
<vorian> i lied
<nixternal> lol
<vorian> I thought it was ati because of the redness of it
<DaSkreech> nixternal: You come up when i search for kubuntu
<Tm_T> hmmmm
<Tm_T> for packaging, this is proper reference, right? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/HandsOn
<vorian> Tm_T: it's a part of the whole
<Tm_T> I know
<Tm_T> anyway, digging in ->
<vorian> :)
<NCommander> Riddell, did you properly commit kdebase-workspace onto the Bazaar branch (should that branch actually exist?)
<Riddell> I've no idea if there's a bzr branch
<Riddell> vorian: that patch to qtcurve can probably be dropped, it changed the defaults to nicer ones when we used it by default but we don't any more
<Riddell> but explain to the guy on the bug why his merge is not being used instead of just saying it won't be
<vorian> Riddell: okie
#kubuntu-devel 2008-12-27
<ScottK> NCommander: Did your kdebase-workspace upload get done?
<NCommander> yes
<NCommander> It built
<NCommander> Now the rest of KDE FTBFS
<NCommander> woo
<ScottK> OK.  One step at at time ....
<NCommander> at least the build-deps cleared
<ScottK> OK.  I saw POX sponsored your python-qt4 changes to Experimental.
<ScottK> NCommander: Did you see if it got tagged in svn?
<NCommander> no idea
<ScottK> NCommander: Usually POX expects the sponsoree to tag it, so you might check.
<NCommander> Well, the changelog in SVN was set to UNRELEASED
<ScottK> If that's a problem for you, I can do it.
<NCommander> so he would have had to change that to sponsor it
<ScottK> OK.  You gonna take care of it?
<NCommander> ScottK, I really don't know enough about pkg-python-modules to feel really confortable doing it
<ScottK> NCommander: I'll take care of it.
<ScottK> NCommander: It was tagged.  Just checked, so it's all good.
<nixternal> glade88|AFK: keep on rockin' them blog posts...had no idea it was you :)
<nixternal> wasabi you freaks!
<nixternal> 23:13:44 [nixternal] drawing attention to the phone is not a good idea, especially when you are so small...some bigger person who is a complete idiot will notice it faster and come take it from you
<nixternal> 23:14:59 [   booboo] u can get a gel case or skin for ur blackberry! and if some big person wants to take it from me ill put dora on it
<nixternal> hahahahahahahhaha, my own 12 year old daughter just owned me
<colomar> hi
<colomar> I have a quick question: Does anyone happen to know which version of kpackagekit and libpackagekit-qt will be used in jaunty and how to get it? I will be evaluating kpackagekit's usability but I don't know if the version currently available in kde-apps (0.3) will be the one used. How can I find out who's in charge of the integration into kubuntu jaunty?
<Nightrose> colomar: i think either NCommander or nhandler packaged it
<colomar> Nightrose: Thanks. Since they're both here, I'll probably get an answer soon
<Nightrose> i hope so - and thanks for doing the review
<Riddell> colomar: did you e-mail Anthony Mercatante <tonio@ubun tu.com> ?
<colomar> Yes I did
<colomar> Didn't get an answer yet
<Tm_T> W: Failure trying to run: chroot /var/cache/pbuilder/build/1653/. mount -t proc proc /proc
<Tm_T> + echo 'pbuilder: debootstrap failed'
<Tm_T> hmmmm
 * NCommander returns to work on porting KDE 4.2
<NCommander> Riddell, maybe with a little luck I can finish the rest the core KDE modules today
<Riddell> NCommander: ARM stuff? think there's a lot to be ported?
<NCommander> Everything left is FTBFSing
<Riddell> fooey
<NCommander> But I having seen anything fendish
<NCommander> Such as the kde4bindings or kdebase-workspace
<NCommander> Just standard cast fixes
<cbr> so when will kopete support MSN again?
<Tm_T> cbr: it does
<delicowa> i wanna be a part of the kubuntu development team how doi start
<cbr> Tm_T: huh?
<cbr> in jaunty?
<cbr> i can't add an MSN account
<Tm_T> delicowa: #kubuntu-devel
<Tm_T> cbr: ah, there's no libmsn packaged, yet
<cbr> there is a libmsn0.1
<cbr> has been there for a while
<cbr> but that doesnt change anything
<cbr> so i'm a bit puzzled about that
<Tm_T> cbr: hmmm, thats too old
<Nightrose> delicowa: what do you want to do?
<cbr> so kopete doesn't have msn support in 4.2 beta2?
<Tm_T> delicowa: sorry (:)
<Tm_T> cbr: it does if you build it yourself
<cbr> so the reason it doesnt in kubuntu is that the libmsn is too old?
<Tm_T> cbr: yes
<Tm_T> cbr: it must be libmsn-4.0-beta2
<cbr> no ppa with the appropriate stuff or smth?
<Tm_T> not that I know
<cbr> aha
<cbr> it seems that it was released just monday
<Tm_T> cbr: oh, it's finally released? neat =)
<vorian> where is the new queue (link)?
<cbr> Tm_T: the beta2
<cbr> not the final, it seems
<cbr> documentation on launchpad is very scarce.. no changelog etc
<cbr> not launchpad.. sourceforge
<Tm_T> cbr: yes, beta2, beta1 didn't help on this
<Tm_T> Riddell: bit tricky this Qt, because of its nature
<danimo> blizzzek: also @c3?
<danimo> Tm_T: how do you get to this conclusion?
<Tm_T> danimo: trying to make sure the patches I remove aren't needed and issues those fixes are fixed
<Tm_T> and because Qt is in so big role, it's not easy task, you know
<danimo> Tm_T: ah, so it's from a packaging POV
<Tm_T> danimo: indeed
<cbr> hmm.. it's rather confusing what you need to have in place to get gem/dri2
<cbr> you need the .28 kernel
<cbr> you need a current intel driver for example..
<cbr> now do you need the yet-to-be-released mesa as well?
<cbr> and the xserver 1.6?
<cbr> and can you even then get gem? since only UXA uses it and that and like phoronix also confirmed that's a failboat pretty much
<cbr> *-and that
<danimo> hi Czessi_
<danimo> Czessi_: around?
<nixternal> Mez: yay mutt! irssi + bitlbee == love just so you know :)
<nixternal> I just reconfigured my send-hooks in mutt with new signatures
 * nixternal goes shopping
#kubuntu-devel 2008-12-28
<seele> was there a kmail update recently?
<crimsun> 4:4.1.80-0ubuntu3 Superseded in jaunty-release on 2008-12-16 by 4:4.1.85-0ubuntu1
<ScottK> seele: Do you get the usability theory behind this notifications thing sadbfl wants us to do?
<seele> ScottK: i haven't read his article but i've talked to him and other UX people about it.  notifications for only ephemeral information makes sense
<seele> the problem is pushing the responsibility of actionable information on applications and relying on them handling it in a sane way
<ScottK> I can understand not requiring interaction.
<ScottK> It's the not allowing it that seems to me to be madness.
<crimsun> are ephemeral notifications really useful, though? do you really want to know that a cd-rom was just plugged in via an intrusive bubble?
<seele> GODDAMNIT KMAIL CRASHED AGAIN
<seele> excuse me
 * seele sighs
<ScottK> crimsun: There's that too.
<seele> i imagine the level of notification can be configured
<ScottK> My cel phone beeps whenever it finds/loses the network.  As a result, I leave the sound off.
<crimsun> i would hope so, but deciding what's sane would be a major point of contention in my book. perhaps most everyone else thinks differently.
<seele> yeah.. thats where the "user research" and "design" part comes in :P
<ScottK> seele: it seems counter-intuitive to me that if a notification pops up and I want to deal with it, that I can't click on it and get taken to whatever it's about.
<seele> ScottK: then the wrong type of information is being sent as a notification.  if it is something that is likely actionable it should be handled otherwise
<seele> part of the problem is the existing system doesnt work with the new desig model so lots of people are confused how it will work
<seele> in theory it's a sound design.  there just isn't a PoC yet to make everyone feel at ease about it
<ScottK> Then I'm not sure I understand what a notification would be.
 * ScottK goes and looks at the video again.
<seele> the other problem with the design is that they expect the defaults to work for all users and all use cases
<seele> which different users use their computer differently so their notification needs will obviously be different
<seele> if you get hundreds of emails a day, you probably don't want notifications that a new email has arrived.  but you might want to know when a coworker emails you vs. when you get a mailing list message
<ScottK> In there sample video they use IM messages as an example.  I definitely might want to interact with those.
<seele> some users might not care when a friend is online via chat or not, but a college student might, etc.
<seele> the thing about the notifications is they don't last long, so by the time you notice the bubble and read it, it will be gone
<ScottK> seele: Were there really UDS sessions on this?
<seele> their solution is that when the bubble dissappears, it goes in to the IM clicky thing.  You clicky the thing and you get your message
<seele> ScottK: no, these were mostly side discussions.  a community problem with this design proposal was the way they unveiled it :P
<ScottK> OK.  Well sabdfl's blog post led me to a different conclusion.
<seele> but back to the IM thing.  so you see the bubble disappear in to X and so you go and click on X because that is the last location you saw the bubble go to
<seele> oh well maybe i misunderstood it and filled in the design gaps with my own ideas
<seele> like i said, i didn't read it yet, ive only talked about it with some of the design people
<nosrednaekim> as a humble user, I generally dislike notifications, unless they are for a fairly rare occurance, or to differentiate an every-day event from an important one
<ScottK> That might at least make sense.  His blog post explicitly says no clicking to followup.
<seele> wait, what don't you understand?  about the bubble disappearing in to the chat button thing?
<seele> no.. not clicking the bubble
<seele> you click the chat icon in the panel thing
<ScottK> seele: I understand what you are saying, I'm just not sure it's consistent with what he said.
<nosrednaekim> that somewhat makes sense... but why not just flash the IM system tray icon?
<ScottK> As long as it comes with a disable option, it's not such a big deal.  My reaction was pretty much along the lines of what I read in asiego's blog.
<seele> nosrednaekim: the example is in gnome, not kde.  they are trying to get rid of system tray icons and only use icons in the tray when they mean something
<nosrednaekim> yech
<nosrednaekim> I don't like that idea
<ScottK> Stick with KDE then.
<seele> ScottK: yes, the new fdo spec they are working on should support that
<nosrednaekim> :P
<crimsun> i really abhor notifications
<ScottK> Actually quassel is a good example of it almost done right.
<ScottK> I get a nice ephemeral pop-up that I can dismiss early if I want to when I get highlighted.
<nosrednaekim> ScottK: agreed, I appreciate those notifications
<ScottK> This is goo.  What I really want then is the ability to click on it and go to the IRC channel in question.
<ScottK> seele: ^^^ Perhaps something for your review if you haven't turned it in already?
<ScottK> goo/good.
<seele> i didnt cover that in my review.. it's already like 80 slides
<ScottK> OK.  One more for me please (especially since it relates to the notification thingy)
<ScottK> ?
<seele> it's not really *my* review anymore if people start asking me to put stuff in it
<ScottK> Only put it in if you agree.
<nixternal> seele: could you also add a notification when it is time to get my popcorn out of the microwave too please? :p
 * nixternal runs and hides
<nixternal> how do you like that, we went from 2.5 feet of snow, and negative zero temps, to tornado watch and severe storms with 61+ degree weather today
<nixternal> god I love Chicago
<nhandler> I didn't hear about the tornado watch nixternal
<nixternal> ya, it was all day, they canceled it earlier though
<nosrednaekim> hah.... global warming ;)
<nixternal> just for one day? I don't fall for that
<nhandler> You also can't forget about the flood warnings
<nixternal> ya, but they aren't as bad as they thought they would be at least
<nixternal> if anything, chicago has had global cooling, and extreme global cooling
<nosrednaekim> isn't it just that the lakes are getting warmer and evaporating more?
 * nosrednaekim stops playing the devil's advocate
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> this year wass the first time in a long time where the harbors actually froze over in lake michigan here
<nosrednaekim> scrap that theory <_<
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> but we had a couple of weeks there where the temps were brutally cold
<nosrednaekim> so where was the UDS a couple weeks ago? please don't tell me NYC
<nixternal> california
<nixternal> google once again
<nixternal> it was nice and warm there :)
<nosrednaekim> whew :P if it was google-NYC I would have been mad, thats about a 15 minute train ride from school
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> google-nyc doesn't have google burritos, so I wouldn't have gone :p
<nosrednaekim> haha
<nixternal> though I think an east coast event would have been better as it would have shaved about 8 hours off of most people's travel
 * nosrednaekim hopes for NYC next year (and a less busy school schedule)
<nixternal> actually, someone (me) brought up austin texas for the next one...maybe at dell :)
<nosrednaekim> that'd be a nice change
 * ScottK ponders * Switch from cdbs to dephelper for debian/rules because cdbs just got too complicated.
<nixternal> ScottK: how so?
<ScottK> In this particular case a have a python package with a docs package and cdbs is convinced it needs setup.py for the docs package.
<nixternal> haha, nice
<Mez> nixternal: the concept of bitlbee scares me. I think I'm sticking to pidgin for now, it fits my workflow better :D
<Tm_T> interesting
<Tm_T> it took 5 hours to compile Qt just to find out I get some linking error, but no proper information what it was
<Riddell> Qt is a beast like that, and with qmake it's hard to compile only a small part of it
<patxi> hi everybody
<Riddell> hi patxi
<patxi> errrr... can anybody help me with connecting signal-slots in pyqt-pykde?
<stdin> patxi: what's the problem?
<patxi> oh
<patxi> I'm practicing with the webkit widget example in techbase
<patxi> and I want refresh addressBar QLineEdit with a link is clicked
<patxi> with the link address
<patxi> i connect signal and slot
<patxi> QObject.connect(self.web, SIGNAL("linkClicked(QUrl)"), self.refreshUrl)
<patxi> and slot method
<patxi> def refreshUrl(self, nuevaUrl):
<patxi> self.addressBar.setText(nuevaUrl().url().toString())
<patxi> do nothing xD
<patxi> is it well coded?
<stdin> you're using the static QObject.connect method, use the member one
<stdin> self.connect(self.web, SIGNAL("linkClicked(QUrl)"), self.refreshUrl)
<stdin> or you need to add self after the signal
<patxi> ahm, thank you
<patxi> I'll probe now
<NCommander> Riddell, and/or ScottK: anyone in the mood to sponsor?
<nixternal> NCommander: what do you need sponsored?
<NCommander> nixternal, kdegraphics
<nixternal> link me homeskillet
<nixternal> is it loaded with crack?
<nixternal> that is the question used to ask me a couple of years back
<nixternal> Hobbsee used to ask me that question I mean
<NCommander> if by patches for it to build on ARM
<NCommander> than no
<nixternal> woo arm, build it for the leg too
 * NCommander whacks nixternal 
<jussi01> seele: PING. just a quick follow up on the quassel evalution and recomendations? the lads are keen to get things happening
<seele> jussi01: yes i finished it but didn't get a chance to publish it before christmas.. i'll probably link it tonight or tomorrow.
<Sput> ah thanks, good to know, I thought I maybe missed it due to our recent server hickups :)
<Sput> take your time and don't get stressed out :)
<jussi01> seele: excellent :)
#kubuntu-devel 2009-12-21
<ScottK> dhillon-v10: Are you a Kubuntu users?
<nixternal> dhillon-v10 not worth starting on it really until we know the features for 4.5 and trunk opens back up...otherwsie they will get placed somewhere and forgotten about
<dhillon-v10> ScottK, dual boot, Ubuntu and Kubuntu but I am in the process of writing a lot of Kubuntu docs. so I was wondering if I could do that since nixternal is quite busy with other stuff
 * nixternal goes back to family who I have been neglecting all day :)
<dhillon-v10> nixternal, alright thanks :D
<_Groo_> guys im creating virtuoso 5.0.12 packages, should be out real soon now (TM)
<_Groo_> is compiling as we speak
<_Groo_> brb...
<_Groo_> virtuoso 5.0.12 is compiled and working now
<_Groo_> how do i make a diff? always have problems with those
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: (from #debian-qt-kde): [19:20:11] <pusling> ScottK: feel free to offer jonathan thomas to comaintain (and have commit access) to packaging of shared-d-ontos
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: I think it'd be good if you took them up on it.
<_Groo_> hey ScottK just finished the virtuoso 5.0.12 package and tested it, is working just fine with nepomuk
<ScottK> Good to hear.
<_Groo_> ScottK: i just need to find a good diff/patch tutorial
<_Groo_> better yet, what procedure do you guys do to make a patch for a package?
<ScottK> _Groo_: Most of the KDE packages use quilt, so have a look at http://pkg-perl.alioth.debian.org/howto/quilt.html
<_Groo_> ScottK: ok thanks
<_Groo_> ScottK: are you guys interested in my virtuoso 5.0.12 package till 6.0.1 is out? that way mroe ppl could test beta1,2 while debian guys wait for 6.0.1
<ScottK> qt4-x11 built on ia64, so only power pc left.
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: nifty
<JontheEchidna> probably means I should idle there ;-)
<ScottK> Yep
<ScottK> Just filed my first bug (with patch) with Qt upstream (for the ia64 build failure)
<ScottK> Lex79: Source format 3 is OK now, no need to convert back to version 1.
<ScottK> (looking at kdenlive)
<DaskreeCh> GRRRR Why are people asking where is the switch for their laptop in #kubuntu ?
<DaskreeCh> How are we supposed to know?
<DaskreeCh> Oh dear... now they would like to know what command they can use to turn on the killswitch
<Lex79> ScottK: feel free to change that and get the credits, I have no kubuntu time in these days
<ScottK> Lex79: I dropped that change, but still left your name on the upload.  Thanks for taking care of it.
<Lex79> ok thanks ScottK
<DaskreeCh> Why would do-release-upgrade fail to find he next Kubuntu ?
<ScottK> DaskreeCh: What are you upgrading from/to?
<DaskreeCh> Jaunty Karmic
<ScottK> Dunno.
<DaskreeCh> ScottK: which should work but it's saying there is no upgrade
<ScottK> All updates done before you try?
<DaskreeCh> Should be
<DaskreeCh> The person says they did a dist-upgrade
<ScottK> update then upgrade?
<DaskreeCh> ok lets try
<ScottK> Does the mirror in their sources.list have Karmic?
<DaskreeCh> I was going to check that
<ghostcube> hi :)
<Quintasan|Szel> hiho
<Quintasan|Szel> hiho
<Quintasan|Szel> oh, double message is the best
<ulysses__> morning
<ghostcube> :) ehlo
<Quintasan|Szel> =/
<Quintasan|Szel> urgh I hate those days before xmas
<ghostcube> i even hate xmas
<ghostcube> its a lie
<Quintasan|Szel> we are doing nothing in school, yet we have to go there
<ghostcube> that combines millions of peoples
<ghostcube> o.o
<ulysses__> I have no school, only exams at the university:(
<Quintasan|Szel> oh well, ,I like xmas cause I can eat a lot of cheesecake :d
<Quintasan|Szel> I guess I'll need to poke guys at #gluon to help me with blok
<Quintasan|Szel> ulysses__: any progress on Smooth Tasks?
<ulysses__> Nothing
<ulysses__> I should learn:(
<Quintasan|Szel> Where are you stuck?
<Quintasan|Szel> ulysses__: Did you bother setting up pbuilder?
<ulysses__> don't remember
<ulysses__> 23th december I have an exam
<Quintasan|Szel> oh well, learn then, you can't afford to fail, can you?
<ulysses__> yeah
<ulysses__> Quintasan|Szel: I read yesterday your interview :)
<Lure> Riddell: do you know what is the status of my per-package upload application - did somebody inform DMB?
 * Lure has a pending digikam upload, which I could also do alone if I get the rights
<Quintasan|Szel> ulysses__: hehe :D
<ulysses__> you're younger than me
 * Quintasan|Szel is quite famous
<ulysses__> and famous of course:)
<Quintasan|Szel> I belive I'm one of the younes MOTUs or Members approved
<Quintasan|Szel> youngest*
 * ghostcube is old man
<ghostcube> :D
<ghostcube> and none of both
<ghostcube> :D
<Quintasan|Szel> I guess you can call this the effect of having computer at home ever since I was small, I remember breaking first mouse, insted of pressing the buttons I tried to lift them up and they broke xD
<Quintasan|Szel> ghostcube: how old are you?
<ghostcube> o.o 31
<Quintasan|Szel> lol you call this being old?
<ghostcube> yeah if you see that some 12 year old guys can even code better than me
<ghostcube> i would say iam old
<ghostcube> :D
<ulysses__> We bought our first computer when I was ~10
<ghostcube> i bought my first atari 1024 st
<Quintasan|Szel> who said I can code?
<ghostcube> i never was an amiga one
<Quintasan|Szel> maybe basic things :P
<ghostcube> Quintasan|Szel: nah was not meant this way just in generl
<ghostcube> *a
<ulysses__> We had an Intel 486, with ~16 MB RAM
<ghostcube> oh i bought an 286 in 1994 for 2500 bugts
<ghostcube> ;(
<ghostcube> now even my handy can do more
<Quintasan|Szel> I remember I had and Intel Pentium 100 MHz, Total Annihilation was pretty awesome game
<Quintasan|Szel> an*
<ghostcube> yeah i bought me an pentium to play half life
<ghostcube> o.O
<ghostcube> best game ever
<Quintasan|Szel> Half-Life made me afraid of going to sleep for a while :D
<ulysses__> I like RTS games, Age of Empires, Cossacks
<Quintasan|Szel> anyone remembers Z from The Bitmap Brothers?
<ulysses__> no
<Quintasan|Szel> :<
<Quintasan|Szel> I used to play that instead of lerning :P
<Quintasan|Szel> learning*
<Quintasan|Szel> oh the teacher came. 20 minutes after the bell rang
<ulysses__> :)
<ghostcube> hmm i played return to castle wolfenstein to the extreme
<ghostcube> :D
<Quintasan|Szel> no that I relly care, few lessons left and I'm free
<Quintasan|Szel> I'm just like a ghost wandering through the classes
<Quintasan|Szel> nnone gives a damn bout lessons right before xmas
<Quintasan|Szel> noone*
<ghostcube> :D
<ghostcube> anyone here got a damn tomtom navigation system
<ghostcube> o.o
<Quintasan|Szel> it's just like now, techer's here, she checked attendance and we are doing anything but the lesson
<ghostcube> are u on univerity
<ghostcube> ??
<ghostcube> s
<Quintasan|Szel> high school
<ghostcube> i got my diploma at saturdy
<Quintasan|Szel> I want to go to un
<ghostcube> oh cool
<Quintasan|Szel> uni*
<ghostcube> yeah
<Quintasan|Szel> like lol, on IT we learn Excel
<Quintasan|Szel> srsly WTF
<ghostcube> hehe i have seen this before
<ghostcube> :D
<ghostcube> excel is cool
<ghostcube> for my job
<Quintasan|Szel> WHo cares bout excel, OO.o Calc ftw :P
<Quintasan|Szel> I'm thinking about writing a short novel in english
<Quintasan|Szel> You have quite nice sounding words
<ghostcube> i cant use OO here
<ghostcube> i must use windows and office
<Quintasan|Szel> @_@
<ghostcube> the Taxation programms we run here are only running on windows
<ghostcube> in combination with office
<Quintasan|Szel> using only windows - worst nightmare
<ghostcube> its all .NET
<Quintasan|Szel> it's just like.. breathing mercury :P
<ulysses__> At the university we have both Windows XP and Ubuntu 9.04
<ulysses__> the servers running also Ubuntu 9.04
<ghostcube> the problem is no one cares enough to port the software to linux
<ghostcube> at univerity
<ghostcube> i run the asta servers with ubuntu 9.04 server
<ghostcube> but here at work no chance
<ghostcube> windows 2003 server
<ghostcube> i have no idea how to config it
<ghostcube> o.o
<ghostcube> i made once a click to show settings of active directory
<ghostcube> after this it wont boot
<ghostcube> so i never touched again
<ghostcube> :D
<Quintasan|Szel> it might be just me but I think using IIS is just like commiting suicide :P
<Quintasan|Szel> lol :D
<Quintasan|Szel> >Windows
<Quintasan|Szel> :/
<ghostcube> :D
<Quintasan|Szel> :P
<Quintasan|Szel> I'm waiting for Linuix binary for Unreal Tournament 3. then I will get rid of windows
<ulysses__> There are some Windows and Solaris server also here, at the computer professorship
<Quintasan|Szel> Solaris?
<Quintasan|Szel> never used it
<ulysses__> h864777@home.cab:~$ uname -a
<ulysses__> SunOS rozi 5.9 Generic_122300-03 sun4u sparc SUNW,Sun-Fire-280R
<Quintasan|Szel> its POSIX compatible P?
<ulysses__> I don't know, we never use it
<ghostcube> isnt there linux binary for UT3
<ghostcube> o.o
<Quintasan|Szel> beats me, last time I checked there wasnt
<ghostcube> no there isnt one
<ghostcube> seems they forgoten it or cant do it lol
<ScottK> Quintasan|Szel: You are definitely among the youngest MOTU, but I know of a coupld that got MOTU evenyounger.
<ScottK> ghostcube: Give it 15 years and you'll be as old as I am.  You are not old.
<ScottK> Riddell: Did you see the ping I gave you on #ubuntu-devel yesterday?
<Riddell> ScottK: don't think so
<ScottK> Riddell: OK.  Let me get the conversation and pastebin it for you.
<ScottK> Riddell: http://pastebin.com/d7925b8a0
<ScottK> It seems like we're close to a fix for powerpc, but it needs a little integration work.
<Riddell> ah yes, the joy of qmake
<Riddell> ScottK: do we know what his workaround is?
<ScottK> So if we could just find someone who knew a bit about that .....
<ScottK> Getting
<ScottK> Riddell: http://pastebin.com/f3fb11da5
<ScottK> Riddell: debian/patches/92_powerpc_no_gc_sections.diff in the current package.
<ghostcube> ScottK: hmm yeah but 31 is old :) ofcourse yours is a bit more but after you get the 3 before the rest it sux a bit
<ghostcube> :D
<amichair> who else is 31?
<ghostcube> me
<ghostcube> :D
<amichair> oh, cheers :-)
<ghostcube> :)
<ScottK> ghostcube: Didn't you hear?  40 is the new 30.  You're fine.
<ghostcube> 78 the best build date ever
<ghostcube> ScottK: oh havent known this
<ghostcube> then its cool :D
<ghostcube> evilFunkyFinger wth why is anybody using such an nick :D
<amichair> ghostcube: he ain't a '78... :-)
<ghostcube> hahaha
 * Riddell puts some tinsel on wstephenson 
<wstephenson> ho ho ho
 * wstephenson passes round the brandy and mince pies
<Riddell> very kind of you
 * wstephenson hopes for a decent bottle of whisky this christmas as he's still drinking the jamesons he received last year
<Riddell> bah, they don't even know how to spell whisky
<wstephenson> but i wanted to ask, what's the quickest way to get a dev setup going? there is a KNM bug only kubuntu users seem to get that i want to fix.
<Riddell> wstephenson: you have a kubuntu install?
<wstephenson> yep
<Riddell> sudo apt-get build-dep knetworkmanager
<wstephenson> on a real machine for once
<wstephenson> Riddell: no source package found - and i thought you had it named plasmoid-something...?
<wstephenson> do i need to register a source repo too?
<Riddell> you would for that to work yes
<wstephenson> and how do i do that?
<wstephenson> if there's a noob kubuntu kde developer page somewhere, send me there...
<Riddell> sudo software-properties-kde  tick source code at bottom of first tab, close, reload
<amichair> Riddell: no poking yet, just a reminder... a few more fixes waiting in software-properties branch
<wstephenson> Riddell: done that, still no source package named knetworkmanager?  is plasmoid-knetworkmanager a generated package built from knetworkmanager the source package?
<ScottK> wstephenson: plasma-widget-networkmanagement
<ScottK> (I didn't pick the name)
<wstephenson> if i was doing the same on suse, i'd rpm -qi `which knetworkmanager` to find out the source package name, then zypper source-install -d <pakcagename> but my apt-fu is weak.
<wstephenson> ScottK: works, thanks
<JontheEchidna> dpkg -S 'which knetworkmanager' in apt-fu ;-)
<Riddell> I'm wrong, there is no knetworkmanager package
<Riddell> it's plasma-widget-networkmanagement indeed
<wstephenson> is there a general kde or c++ development pattern i can install to get my usual hacker tools as well as the pure build deps?
<Riddell> sudo apt-get install build-essential devscripts kdelibs5-dev
<Riddell> for network manager the build depends are    sudo apt-get install cdbs debhelper cmake pkg-kde-tools quilt libqt4-dev kdelibs5-dev kdebase-workspace-dev libknotificationitem-dev network-manager-dev libnm-util-dev quilt
<wstephenson> yep, got those from the build-dep
<ScottK> Riddell: Except not libknotificationitem-dev
<ScottK> (at least not for lucid)
<wstephenson> i want things like gdb and svn too.
<Riddell> I'm assuming wstephenson is looking at the version in karmic
<wstephenson> Riddell: right, that's the one causing me 2-3 BRs a day
<ScottK> Probably a good assumption
<Riddell> wstephenson:   sudo apt-get install qt-sdk kde-devel    would bring in the meta packages with that sort of stuff
<wstephenson> that looks good - thanks
<wstephenson> finally, how do i find where "apt-get source plasma-widget-knetworkmanager" put the sources?
<Riddell> wstephenson: current directory
<Riddell> and it's plasma-widget-networkmanagement
<wstephenson> yes. found it.
<rgreening> whats the difference between Tiger woods and Santa...
<rgreening> santa only has 3 Ho's!
<rgreening> merry x-mas
<rgreening> :)
<rgreening> ScottK: kubuntu-desktop recommends kipi-plugins but I believe this package cannot be installed with new gwenview/digikam..
<ghostcube> yep cause it wants to remove them
<ghostcube> i seen this last night
<ScottK> Something needs a rebuild then.
<ghostcube> libkipi6 is going to be removed if you distupgrade and espacially choose gwenview
<ghostcube> and kipi-plugins
<ghostcube> and installed is going to be libkipi7
<rgreening> ScottK: kipi-plugins: Depends: libkdcraw7 (>= 4:4.3.2) but it is not going to be installed
<rgreening>                 Depends: libkipi6 (>= 4:4.3.2) but it is not going to be installed
<rgreening> but these need to be libdcraw8 and libkipi7
<ghostcube> rgreening: ++
<ghostcube> :)
<rgreening> where is polkit-kde-1 housed and is is backported for karmic? can't install latest kde beta backport without it
<ScottK> That was supposed to be dropped for the backport.
<rgreening> ScottK: seems not
<ScottK> I'd propose fix the backport then.
<ghostcube> :D
<rgreening> ScottK: If I have some time, I can have a look. Im pretty booke atm
<rgreening> booked even
<ScottK> Yet not to booked to play with a KDE beta install ....
<rgreening> ScottK: apt-get install vs building a package..
<rgreening> no effort vs effort
<rgreening> :)
<rgreening> ScottK: anyway, it's kdebase-workspace right? Anything I need to change other thna remove the dep?
<ScottK> rgreening: I think it's kde4libs, but JontheEchidna is the expert.
<rgreening> ok
<JontheEchidna> kde4libs needs the build-dependency back to libpolkit-qt-dev, and any binary packages need to depend on kdebase-workspace-bin rather than polkit-kde-1
<JontheEchidna> though I think kdebase-workspace-bin might be the only policykit users in KDE-proper at the moment
<rgreening> ok.. I'll have a look. my meetng got rebooked for later so I may have a few minutes to poke at this...
<rgreening> Is polkit-kde-1 actually correct? or should it be polkit-qt-1
<JontheEchidna> yeah, it's correct
<JontheEchidna> We used to have policykit-kde which was moved into kdebase-workspace
<JontheEchidna> polkit-kde-1 is policykit-kde for the PolicyKit-1 API
<rgreening> oh
<rgreening> heh
<JontheEchidna> ya, a bit much to wrap one's head around :S
<rgreening> so, looks like kde4libs is ok... so I guess the dep issue is in workspace
<JontheEchidna> luckily we will be able to drop the -1 endings soon and replace the normal packages
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: so, in workspace, replace polkit-kde-1 with nothing (it only appears once on kdebase-workspace-bin)
<rgreening> correct?
<JontheEchidna> Correct
<ghostcube> is anyone working on an tool to sync the channels from xchat quassel and so on ? if you move to another pc ?
<ghostcube> i thinking about doing such a thing mabye
<ghostcube> :D
<rgreening> ty JontheEchidna.
<JontheEchidna> yw
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: polkit-kde-1 MIR is approved, so that's one blocker resolved.
<JontheEchidna> policykit and k3b just need updating for polkit-1
<rgreening> Do we have a backport of virtuoso yet for karmic that will work with nepomuk?
<JontheEchidna> I wonder if K3b's been ported to KAuth yet...
<JontheEchidna> back in a bit
<Riddell> rgreening: I don't think we have vituoso for lucid yet
<ghostcube> yipieh my tor works again :D
 * ScottK looks around for Lure to package Digikam 1.0
<Lure> ScottK: will do tonight
<ScottK> OK
<Lure> ScottK: do you know where my per-packge upload right is right now? Did somebody inform DMB about kubuntu-dev decision?
<ScottK> Lure: IIRC, Riddell was going to do that.  We'd have to hear from him.
<Lure> ScottK: we got MIR approval for liblqr, so one diff with debian less for digikam
<ScottK> Nice.
<Lure> ScottK: and opencv 2.0 with all build-depends have built sucessfully in my staging ppa
<Lure> ScottK: so I plan to upload that one also soon
<ScottK> Lure: Will it replace opencv?
<ScottK> I have a pending merge of opencv and I'm wondering if I should bother.
<Riddell> ScottK, Lure: pitti says it needs approval from the DMB so I'll write them a sterntly worded e-mail
<ScottK> Riddell: That or let's just make him kubuntu-dev and tell them since we weren't allowed to give upload rights to part of kubuntu-dev, we gave all of it.
<Riddell> certainly an option
<Riddell> do we trust him not to get drunk one night and upload the fluffy bunny theme to kubuntu-default-settings?
<ScottK> I'd worry more about Hannah Montana, but I think it's OK.
<ScottK> apachelogger, JontheEchidna, Tonio_: Got a moment for an inpromtu kubuntu-dev meeting?
<JontheEchidna> I can
<ScottK> Riddell: Three is a quorum.
<Riddell> I'm +1 if he restricts himself to digikam, kipi-plugins and kdegraphics (other stuff he can upload but with asking for review first)
<ScottK> +1 too
<JontheEchidna> +1
<ScottK> Lure: Do you agree to restrict your uploads (without review) to digikam, kipi-plugins and kdegraphics
<Lure> ScottK: I am fine with that
<Riddell> let me set the powahs then
<ScottK> Congratulations.  Welcome to kubuntu-dev
<Lure> thanks!
<Lure> will use my new powers wisely
<Riddell> "Luka Renko (lure) has been added as a member of this team."
<Lure> ScottK: you did merge with testing (1.0 version)?
<Lure> ScottK: my merge will be from unstable (2.0)
<Lure> Riddell: thanks
<ScottK> Lure: I didn't touch it yet this cycle.
<Lure> Riddell: will try new powers on digikam upload tonight
<Lure> ScottK: then no need to bother
<ScottK> Lure: Thanks.  I won't.
<ScottK> Riddell: I'll do the welcome email unless you've already done it.
<Riddell> ScottK: go ahead
<ScottK> Lure: Could I have a link to your per-package uploaders application?
<Lure> ScottK: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LukaRenko/DigikamKipiPluginsApplication
<ScottK> Thanks.
<ScottK> Announcement mail sent.
 * rgreening needs to work on his app...
<ScottK> Riddell: Is the qmake problem with the powerpc patch something you can work on or do I need to see about hunting down someone to figure it out?
<Riddell> ScottK: oh sorry, I was looking fro thiago but he hasn't turned up
<Riddell> ScottK: but we could just make the patch apply only on powerpc
<ScottK> Riddell: No problem.  It isn't a rush as we don't want a Qt upload while we're building KDE.
<ScottK> Riddell: That sounds good.  How about we try that after beta 2 is done?
<Riddell> ok
<apachelogger> ScottK: now you just need to blog about that we-cannot-give-per-package-upload-privileges ;)
<ScottK> apachelogger: Considering who I sent the congratulations mail to, I think the target audience has been notified.
<apachelogger> well, the more ranting, the more fuzz, the more annoyance ;)
<ScottK> Let's see how this works first.
<apachelogger> k
 * ScottK used up his quota for a while on ranting and annoyance on the Ayatana stuff in Karmic.
<apachelogger> allrighty
<apachelogger> Riddell: can we please block mails with subjects containing "Digest, Vol" as well as all HTML-only mail?
<ScottK> apachelogger: I think at least one of those needs a mailman patch.  Fortunately it's written in Python so you can hack on it.
<apachelogger> I am quite sure you can filter on subject
<ScottK> Yes, but silently discarding is evil.  You'd need to give a useful error message.
 * apachelogger doesnt find it any eviler than subjects that are as useful as "fluffy bunny subject"
<Quintasan> \o
<ulysses__> o/
<Quintasan> I see we are almost good to go with Beta 2 :)
<Riddell> I'm almost done uploading it to lucid
<Quintasan> good, I'm going to poke gluon upstream in a second, I want to compile all apps they provide in git, would be nice to have few apps for users to test and/or report bugs :)
<skreech> apachelogger: though  you may be a PITA I don't see you as one
<skreech> \o/ KDE 4.4 b2 is out
 * apachelogger is wondering if b1 is really left without any sound
<skreech> well I can't get anything Phonon working
<skreech> if it's a FOSS data file then it can't find the file specified if it's not a FOSS data file then it can't find the codecs for that file
 * skreech shrugs and uses mplayer in the meantime
<skreech> jjesse: Did you figure out amarok btw?
<jjesse> skreech: i haven't looked at it
<jjesse> been busy w/ work :)
<skreech> :-)
<apachelogger> skreech: just have been told the same
<skreech> apachelogger: I knew that Phonon was screwed pre b1 packages dropping so not surprised
<skreech> Anything with Phonon segfaulted before that so having them open was a step forward. Now they can't play anything  hopefully b2 they can
<skreech> then b3 they will spout kittens from the speakers
<jjesse> should be pretty easy right?
<skreech> jjesse: once you know where it is. It's in a pretty annoying place if you don't know it
<skreech> Not sure why amarok handles it like that
<jjesse> seems like a pretty common use case that a lot of people would use so it should be easy to do
<skreech> Well it's not obviously easy
<Quintasan> wtf, I have sound, b1 here
<Quintasan> really, KDE junior jobs dont look like junior
<apachelogger> Quintasan: urly?
<apachelogger> URLy that is :P
<Quintasan> apachelogger: whole list, JJ: implement XXX kioslave
<apachelogger> oh funs
 * apachelogger notest that kioslaving can be a JJ
<apachelogger> notes even
<Quintasan> srsly?
<apachelogger> yes
<apachelogger> depends on the slave of course
<Quintasan> looks like I'm lower than a total noob in coding :DD
<apachelogger> but mosly it is just implementing some silly named convenience class
<apachelogger> can someone do something about the audio thread?
<apachelogger> more like a topic for kubuntu-users
<apachelogger> hence the -users :P
<apachelogger> like in "using the product"
<apachelogger> -devel as in "developing the product"
<apachelogger> since we do not develop "audio not working" I suppose it belongs to using a system where audio is not working :P
<Quintasan> I would really like to troll the devel of amarok runner
<apachelogger> in fact some self-help group might be suited ... "how to live with a system without audio" :D :D :D
 * JontheEchidna hints that it would be a really good idea to SRU the fix for bug 433486
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 433486 in kde4libs "plasma-desktop crashes when widget style is non-oxgyen [QGraphicsGridLayout::sizeHint()]" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/433486
<JontheEchidna> to nobody in particular, but feel free to jump in ;-)
<Quintasan> ofc the KDE 4.4 searches only trough collection and the other one through the playlist and both fail @_@
<apachelogger> Quintasan: go SRU the SRUworthy bug
 * Quintasan though he ain't minion anymore
<Quintasan> ;P
 * apachelogger looks at launchpad
<apachelogger> oh my, I am still superior :P
<Quintasan> FFFFUUUUU-
<ScottK> If less active
<apachelogger> that is what superior rank means, isnt it? :P
<Quintasan> apachelogger: just wait... :>
<apachelogger> !
<apachelogger> anyhows
 * apachelogger enhances JontheEchidna's endorsement for core dev a bit and then prepares for vacation
<ScottK> apachelogger: Please go give soyuz a kick so beta 2 can get built.
<ScottK> Seems it fell over and needs motivation.
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: the fix was backported already or  I should do it?
<JontheEchidna> Quintasan: done SRUs before?
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: just one for Parley
<apachelogger> actually
<JontheEchidna> oh yeah, you did
<apachelogger> I did all the hard work :P
<JontheEchidna> Yeah, the patch needs backported
<JontheEchidna> you know the drill
 * apachelogger goes after soyuz with laser screwdriver
<Quintasan> :D
<Quintasan> I'd like to gluon be built first but who cares :P
<apachelogger> oh my, it lost an arm!!!!
 * apachelogger hides behind ScottK
<nixternal> here, give me that laser screwdriver
 * nixternal grabs a keg of beer and throws it at...
<nixternal> wait a second!
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: hmm against stable packages or against out ppa packages?
 * Quintasan is confused
 * nixternal rethinks that, doesn't throw the keg of beer, instead goes over in the corner and starts drinking while laughing at apachelogger hiding behind ScottK 
<Quintasan> owned
<JontheEchidna> Quintasan: SRUs are for the stable packages, though I suppose updating the PPA wouldn't hurt too
 * ScottK is too skinny for proper hiding anyway
<nixternal> hehe
<apachelogger> I am lost!
<nixternal> ScottK: this is hillarious...you guys get less than 2 feet of snow, and it is all over the news...Chicago gets 2 feet of snow, we hit the bars and celebrate...and never watch about it on the national news
<ScottK> nixternal: I'm not sure what the big deal is.  We're all shoveled and plowed.  Just dropped all the kids at the mall (no idea why school is closed either)
<nixternal> ScottK: yeah, my daughter has today off as well it seems
<nixternal> though I will admit, they have gotten pretty silly with snow days here as well
<Quintasan> lol your kids get days off because of 2 feets of snow?
<Quintasan> fck I want to live there
<apachelogger> lol
<apachelogger> indeed
<nixternal> when I was in school, a snow day wasn't called until school was about to start and there was at least 6 inches of snow on the street
 * apachelogger notes that the best he ever got in austria was to be excused from school with appropriate proof of not being able to get there
<Quintasan> I think we would need at least 2m of snow to get school canceled
<nixternal> hell, one year they didn't call snow day...there was like 8 inches of snow and it was still falling...they made people drive their kids to school as the busses said "hell no we aren't going out in this"
<apachelogger> Quintasan: why do you think it is that europeans are more intelligent than the rest of the world :P
<apachelogger> oh, tokyo ska paradise orchestra
 * apachelogger takes Nightrose for a dance
<apachelogger> nixternal: the busses can talk over there? :O
 * Nightrose dances around with apachelogger
<apachelogger> Nightrose: doki doki time
<nixternal> apachelogger: yes, our busses are intelligent
<nixternal> probably more intelligent than those riding on them
<nixternal> our busses will even talk to your smart phone and provide you some good info if you have the apps installed
<apachelogger> oh my
<apachelogger> nixternal: smart busses one could say
<nixternal> hehe
 * apachelogger finds that indeed handy
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: I am all out of stuff to endorse :S
<JontheEchidna> :3
<nixternal> plus, our bus company, just open sourced their api's for the smart busses and all of that stuff
 * apachelogger finds it jolly hard to write endorsements for people who shouldnt need any endorsement :P
<nixternal> I should be like everyone else and create yet another plasma widget that is useful for just 3 people
<apachelogger> lol :D
<apachelogger> mine is useful to more :P
<nixternal> yeah, those 8 people are happy too :p
<apachelogger> nixternal: you should lobby the API rather
<apachelogger> make it a standard and all
<apachelogger> then all smart phones could ship with some minimalistic app
<nixternal> I am sure someone around here is already doing it
<apachelogger> and voila, the world is yet a better place to live in
<nixternal> oh, in Ruby too at that :D
<apachelogger> well, for the 10% of humanity that can effort smart phones and smart busses anyway
<nixternal> it was pretty cool how the CTA did it...they worked with the open source world...they really worked more with all of the Ruby and RoR hackers here in Chicago
<nixternal> we have smart busses, and pot holes that can eat a car
<nixternal> it doesn't make sense to me
<apachelogger> whom else would you be working with in chicago? :P
<nixternal> Ruby and RoR is huge here all of a sudden
<nixternal> I guess I need to start messing with online services more than desktop applications....seems that's where the money is nowadays
<Quintasan> hurr those lines even ain't present
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: no matter how I look at version the bug is reported against 4.3.1 which I can't find, even the 3/4 of lines in the patch are not present
<ScottK> nixternal: Weren't you on enough councils already?
<nixternal> I guess not
<nixternal> they insisted that I run...I tried to not run, but they wouldn't let me...so now I feel quote motivated to help out Edubuntu and get them up to speed now
<skreech> Quintasan: I try to pick out really simple JJ or worthwhile ones and dent them every monday
<JontheEchidna> man, it is way too different...
<JontheEchidna> oh well, thanks.
<Quintasan> skreech: okay, tough the one about kopete links in status messages is sitting there since KDE 3.5 :P
<Quintasan> skreech: I mean this -> http://imagebin.ca/view/IWN-4j.html
<Quintasan> link not clickable :S
<skreech> apachelogger: and not being there is not proof of not being able to get there? :)
<apachelogger> skreech: huh?
<skreech> nixternal: Our buses here are smart. They stay the hell off the damn roads
<ghostcube> woha snow again ....
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: you can quote me on that when in your core dev interview .... make JontheEchidna a coredev already, I dont know how to endorse someone who knows all and everything
<Tscheesy> is there some Digikam1.0 Pakets under packaging ? http://sourceforge.net/projects/digikam/files/
<apachelogger> Lure is working on packaging I think
<Tscheesy> nice
<Lure> Tscheesy: will check with debian first
<Lure> Tscheesy: also, we need to include some patch (one crasher was fixed just after release)
<ejat> JontheEchidna: is it all the fixed release to the development version of lucid will be port to karmic ?
<ejat> or maybe in beta 2 ?
<JontheEchidna> ?
<ejat> nvm ..
<ejat> sorry ..
<skreech> Quintasan: Yeah I dented that one like a month ago :)
<JontheEchidna> ejat: it's ok, I just don't know what you're talking about :)
<skreech> Quintasan: On the profile cards as well. Well no where actually
<skreech> Kopete needs looooove
<ejat> JontheEchidna: i just get bug fixed update in email .. all saying fixed in 10.04 .. is it available for 9.10 :)
<JontheEchidna> depends on the bug
<skreech> apachelogger: not being at school wasn't enough proof that you could not get to school? :)
<apachelogger> skreech: nope, could also have been proof of you didnt wanna get to school :P
<ejat> is it kde sc beta 2 on building process .... ?
<ScottK> Yes
<skreech> apachelogger: Ah those unruly chicldren :)
<apachelogger> oh yes!
<skreech> apachelogger: Also it was always annoying when you had the one child who lived near you and was intent on getting to school damning the rest of people who lived near him into being liars that they couldn't make it to school
<ejat> ScottK: thanks ..
<nixternal> what is on the agenda for today? what needs to get done?
<nixternal> to lazy to read scrollback
<nixternal> I think it would be good to start doing scrum meetings every day
<nixternal> to much work trying to keep up with what is going on and what people are doing, at least for me it is...seems my hand might be in to many cookie jars
<apachelogger> rounds :D
<markey> apachelogger: you were right, once again :)
<markey> AVATAR is the real deal
<markey> myri and I both went out thinking: best film ever made.
<markey> simple as that :)
<markey> boggles the mind
<apachelogger> couldnt agree more
<markey> it's a new paradigm in cinema, it's not a normal film any more
<markey> more an experience :)
<Quintasan> skreech: I'd like to do this but I'm veeery new to programming
<apachelogger> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Art_of_Computer_Programming
<apachelogger> as every art it is more of a trial and error sort :P
 * Sput never got a snow day at school
<Sput> I think I got two heat days in 13 years of school though
<apachelogger> global warming!!!
<Sput> yeah. so holland drowns, cologne is gonna be at the coast, and we won't have any snow anymore. How often do I need to take my SUV around the block to make that happen?
<JontheEchidna> Source format 3.0 rules! No more repacking .bz2 tarballs as .gz <3
<ScottK> Yep.
<apachelogger> just wait until KDE deploys xv :P
<ScottK> kdenlive tar.bz2 is in the archive.
<JontheEchidna> kgmailnotifier tar.bz2 will be in the archives soon
<Sput> apachelogger: Gentoo already repacks KDE tarballs as .xv :)
<apachelogger> there you have it
<apachelogger> also suse was always pushing quite a bit towards lzma
<apachelogger> and since dirk is doing the tars I dont think it will be long before bz2 distribution gets stopped :P
<apachelogger> not that I would be sorry about that
<Sput> probably right after they've moved to git :P
<Sput> and the hurd is released
<apachelogger> igittigitt :P
<apachelogger> anyway
<apachelogger> time to leave
<Sput> and Duke runs on the hurd
<apachelogger> see you after vacation
 * apachelogger hugs everyone and puts a haralds-spot-do-not-use-sign on his chair
<Lex79> apachelogger: see you :-*
<Quintasan> well Harald's not here so we can relax :PP
 * JontheEchidna wonders how much waterboarding there was to decide that quilt would be the standard patch system for 3.0
<JontheEchidna> er, not the word I was looking for
<JontheEchidna> bikeshedding
<ScottK> The quilt fanboys are well in charge in Debian, so not much.
<JontheEchidna> I am glad with the outcome, it's just that one would think that it would be a devisive issue
<Quintasan> who cares bout dpatch? :P
 * Quintasan used it twice and didn't like it
<JontheEchidna> there is something to be said about simple-patchsys
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: If we had a quilt-edit-patch, then I think it'd be fine, as it is, Quilt is significanlty harder for new people to use.
<JontheEchidna> the learning curve is a bit steep, yes
<Lure> JontheEchidna: is cdbs somehow deprecated now?
<JontheEchidna> dunno
 * Lure see some changes in that regard
<JontheEchidna> yeah, it looks like it might be moving that way but imo it'll probably stay around for a bit
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: -1 for undocumented changes in kde4libs.
<JontheEchidna> oops
<ScottK> Lure: the dh 7 stuff removes a lot of the rationale for cdbs.
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Please add your debian/rules changes to debian/changelog and I'll pull again.
<Lure> ScottK: I noticed, that is why I am not sure if there is any push to move away from cdbs
 * Lure notices that digikam is still cdbs
<ScottK> Should be easy enough to switch to dh 7 --with-kde
<yuriy> is 1.0 packaged btw? that's pretty exciting
<Lure> ScottK: actually writing quilt-edit-patch should not be that hard to implement...
<ScottK> Lure: I agree.  Just needs someone to actually do it.
 * Lure did not like quilt at first, but I am now fine with it
<JontheEchidna> ah, those changes are wrong. I had fixed that in bzr but I accidentally unfixed it copying the debian directory back over
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: fixed
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: OK.  Got it.
<ScottK> Still waiting (will be for a while) for stuff to depwait.
<skreech> JontheEchidna: Waterboarding probably more applicable
<Quintasan> oh btw, anyone got distcc or icecc working?
<Riddell> Quintasan: you'll need to tell me if you need to use my machine again
<Bausparfuchs> Hi, is there a simple way to get qt 4.6 on my Kubuntu karmic? A ppa or something?
<Quintasan> Riddell: I have done several changes, I will include those licenses, and it's quite not ready yet since I can't build anything that uses gluon now :/
<Riddell> Bausparfuchs: yes it's in the experimental PPA
<Riddell> in ~kubuntu-ppa
<Bausparfuchs> Riddell: i just had a look at the experimental ppa and it seems that there is only the rc, not the final.
<Riddell> or in the beta PPA then
<Bausparfuchs> Riddell: in the experimental ppa there is "qt4-x11 - 4:4.6.0~rc1-1ubuntu1~ppa1 " published on november, 18th. Release was on december 1st
<Bausparfuchs> Riddell: I only found it in the lucid repo. ll wair
<Bausparfuchs> ill wait
<skreech> nixternal: http://identi.ca/group/linuxjobs
<Riddell> Bausparfuchs: it is in this PPA https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/beta
<Bausparfuchs> Riddell: oh, thanks, fine. I didnt find that before
<skreech> Why don't I have a network management plasmoid?
<skreech> Did 4.4 mask them out or something?
<_StefanS_> evening
<_StefanS_> not to push on things, but I imagine that you're preparing the KDE 4.4 SC beta2 packages ?
<_StefanS_> or atleast thinking about it :)
<skreech> _StefanS_: No we are not we are partying like it's 2009!
<skreech> Oh.. wait
<_StefanS_> hehe
<skreech> _StefanS_: Lucid is priority so it gets rolled out and tested there first
<_StefanS_> skreech: oh yes ofcourse
<_StefanS_> skreech: but I guess they will be available for karmic eventually
<_StefanS_> 4.4 was a great improvement.. even the plasmoids remember where you put them now ;)
<_StefanS_> 4.4/4.4b1
<skreech> _StefanS_: Yes
<skreech> THough My plasmoids dont :-(
<skreech> Stop covering each other!
<_StefanS_> ah didnt test that
<skreech> _StefanS_: What?? Then why are we giving out the beta? Test test test test!!
<_StefanS_> skreech: will do, and sorry for my laziness :)
<nixternal> skreech: yeah, I follow a linuxjobs on twitter
<zegenie> anybody know if the soprano virtuoso backend will be packaged with this beta?
<zegenie> (beta 2 - whenever it becomes available)
<Riddell> zegenie: I believe not
<zegenie> Riddell: so will the strigi / nepomuk functionality be broken for karmic if I use 4.4 for any forseeable future?
<Riddell> zegenie: no more so than in 4.3 I expect
<zegenie> but it works fine in 4.3, just installing the sesame backend, popping in the symlink and voila
<Riddell> there you go then
<zegenie> the sesame package is already in the repos, and the onliner symlink command isn't exactly rocket science :)
<zegenie> but with 4.4 it won't even initialize
<zegenie> because it says it needs the virtuoso backend
<zegenie> which *isn't* in the repos
<Riddell> oh well, guess it won't work, it's a beta
<zegenie> yeah, always something
<zegenie> so is the virtuoso backend package in lucid yet?
<Riddell> zegenie: no, there isn't a working version as I understand it
<zegenie> that's unfortunate
<zegenie> any idea what the guys in fedora/gentoo/opensuse are doing then?
<zegenie> also just packaging it w/o functioning strigi/nepomuk?
<zegenie> just wondering since the're already shipping beta 2 packages :)
<zegenie> "shipping"/providing
<Lure> ScottK: do you know the state of debian-science merge done by mok0
 * Lure considers just doing opencv + boost1.40 transtion upload
<skreech> zegenie: as far as I'm aware there is a break in the version compatibilty
<skreech> Virtuoso 5.x works 6.0 doesn't 6.x will
<Sput> zegenie: Gentoo has working Virtuoso packages.
<zegenie> mmk
<Sput> though upstream shuffling around things didn't make things too easy the past few weeks :)
<ScottK> Lure: It's been marked he's doing it for a long time.  I'd go for it.
<Sput> also we've made upstream to finally do releases for redland and other soprano stuff
<Lure> ScottK: merge with newer upstream (0.7/0.8) requires update to blends, which I am not really planning to do just now
<ScottK> Lure: Blends is a pretty easy merge.  Just have to add stuff for the new release.
<Lure> ScottK: but it brings another couple of rdepends to follow
<Lure> ScottK: might look into it when I am done with opencv
#kubuntu-devel 2009-12-22
<mellhen> hey @all: i would like to know, where i can help in project timeloard
<mellhen> i ment "Project Timelord"
<crimsun> see the topic, namely Todo
<mellhen> thx i found ir
<mellhen> it
<Riddell> beta 2 arriving in kubuntu-ppa beta
<Riddell> testers needed
<Riddell> Lex79: beta 2 arriving in kubuntu-ppa beta
<Riddell> I'll announce tomorrow once someone has tested it (I've already tested from ninjas)
 * Riddell snoozes
<gorgonizer> Installing now..
<gorgonizer> there appear to be some dependency issues.. :( There appears to be a lack of kdelibs 4.3.85 in the beta repository..
<gorgonizer> This may also be an issue: Depends: libsoprano4 (>= 2.3.70+dfsg.1-0ubuntu1) but 2.3.70+dfsg.1-0ubuntu1~karmic1~ppa1 is to be installed
<jjesse> good evening, slight problem, i have enabled the repo for the kde 4.4 sc betas and tonight received a lot of updates, however when i login i have no background or apps, looks like plasma isn't running?  ideas?
<jjesse> loks like plasma-desktop was not running
<jjesse> also lost all my configs to kde
<jjesse> like i'm starting over w/  a new .kde/apps/config dir
<jjesse> in the application launcher konqueror has lost its icon as well
<gorgonizer> jjesse: I have tried to update from 4.3.4, and it appears that the kdelibs package for 4.3.85 hasn't been uploaded to the beta repository..
<jjesse> also getting errors on the nepomuk indexing agents being disabled
<jjesse> awesome
<jjesse> glad i updated
<gorgonizer> same here :)
<jjesse> so we just get to wait?
<jjesse> i ran into this problem with another beta of kde 4 as well, 3/4 of the packages were updated
<gorgonizer> unfortunately yes, it appears that kdepim and kdegames also need updating to 4.3.85 on the beta repository..
<gorgonizer> so we are stuck in a bleeding edge dependency hell :(
<jjesse> argh that sucks, wish the packages wouldn't show up until everything was ready to go
<gorgonizer> that would be nice, but the packages so quickly is so impressive I am willing to forgive, luckily, my system is still usable at the moment :)
<gorgonizer> *arrived so.
<jjesse> i wsih i could help but i have no clue what to do, just wish they all were blocked until the full release
<gorgonizer> the only thing to do would be to build our own debian packages for the missing packages from source..
<jjesse> argh now chromium just bombed
<gorgonizer> I am willing to wait..
<jjesse> why doesn't that save tabs when i relaunch them?
<gorgonizer> no idea, unfortunately.. there may be an extension that does that..
<jjesse> i think this is the quietest i have seen the channel in a long time
<gorgonizer> same here to be honest..
<jjesse> i think everyone is ignoring us :)
<gorgonizer> probably sleeping after lots of hard work :)
<jjesse> chirp chirp
<jjesse> hear the crickets?
<ScottK> Just copies kd4libs into karmic beta PPA
<ScottK> It will take it a little bit to show up, bit it should be there soon.
<ScottK> kdepim done too.
<ScottK> Looks like we don't have packages prepped for kdegames on karmic, so that will have to wait.
<Lex79> ScottK: I have a bit of time in this moment, what should I do for helping? I'm not update
<ScottK> Lex79: Someone needs to get the updated kdegames into beta ppa for karmic
<ScottK> Other than that, I think we're just waiting on stuff to build.
<Lex79> ScottK: that's all? I can do then
<ScottK> In terms of urgent stuff, that's it.
<txwikinger> Are the build servers smoking again?
<Lex79> ok
<ScottK> Lex79: Build it in ninjas and then copy it over when it's done.
<ScottK> It'll get built much faster.
<Lex79> ok
<ScottK> txwikinger: They are.  doko did two gcc uploads today, all the sync requests for the last month got processed today, soyuz fell over and quit building packages today, and oh, a new KDE release.
<txwikinger> wow...
<txwikinger> I really missed a lot while writing legal briefs the whole week
<gorgonizer> Hello, I am trying to install KDE 4.4 Beta 2, and I am running into this problem: Depends: libsoprano4 (>= 2.3.70+dfsg.1-0ubuntu1) but 2.3.70+dfsg.1-0ubuntu1~karmic1~ppa1 is to be installed
<gorgonizer> (apologies, that is a dependency error message when trying to install kdebase-runtime)
<JontheEchidna> gorgonizer: should be fixed in a bit. the new package was overlooked from being copied over to the ppa
<JontheEchidna> just copied it
<gorgonizer> thank you very much :)
<jjesse> yay
<shtylman> dist-upgrade wants to remove lots of stuff
<shtylman> doesn't sound kosher to me ...
<nixternal> only thing dist-upgrade is removing is:  libkontactinterfaces4
<crimsun> that's due to plymouth not being in main until an hourish ago
<crimsun> the new initramfs-tools conflicts with the existing mountall, and the new mountall depwait on plymouth (which was in universe)
<crimsun> slangasek did the promotion not too long ago
<nixternal> oh, in lucid...yeah, there is a ton of stuff, especially x
<daskreech> JontheEchidna: ping
<nixternal> figure I will wait until tomorrow...I learned that when using a development release, never dist-upgrade, unless it is pulling in a new kernel only and not removing stuff...and even then, new kernels are usually dangerous as hell
<ejat> Cannot load part for Calendar. Could not find plugin 'korganizerpart' for application 'kontact'
<ejat> in KDE 4.4 SC Beta 2
<nixternal> I have witnessed that before, but can't remember when or what exactly fixed it...google knows iirc
<JontheEchidna> daskreech: pong
<daskreech> JontheEchidna: If i go to bbc weather how do I get the county code to put in the plasmoid?
<JontheEchidna> actually I think somebody posted how to do that on my blog comments... sec while I search
<JontheEchidna> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1353963
<ejat> nixternal: u manage to fix it ?
<ejat> korganizerpart ?
<nixternal> I did before, but I don't use Kontact/KOrganizer/KMail, so I don't know anymore
<nixternal> jeesh, kded is killing systems
<ejat> konversation eating 99-100% of cpu ?
<nixternal> no, I don't use konversation, kded was though
<ejat> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=215256
<ubottu> KDE bug 215256 in general "Konversations use 100% cpu doing nothing special " [Normal,New]
<ejat> kded4 n konversation compete each other on the top :)
<ejat> ouch ..
<ejat> nixternal: r u looking into the kded?
<daskreech> JontheEchidna: Bah still broken
<daskreech> Thanks though
<JontheEchidna> you're welcome
<nixternal> ejat: if it happens again I will look into it...I restarted both of my systems when they went crazy...plus I am a bit busy working on my debian build system
<ScottK> Lex79: just noticed kdepim needs done for Karmic too if you're still around.
<Lex79> ok
<ejat> nixternal: owh ok .. thanks ...
<ejat> Lex79: any idea about the korganizerpart ?
<ejat> missing in kontact?
<Lex79> beta1 or 2 ?
<Lex79> I think you mean beta1, since I disabled korganizerpart, it was "fails to build from source"
<ejat> beta 2
<Lex79> now in beta2 it should works because I removed the patch
<sabdflp> lexi!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
<sabdflp> is it really you?
<ejat> its still occurs in beta 2
<ejat> calendar, todo n journal  .. in kontact beta 2
<Lex79> ejat: apt-cache policy korganizer
<ejat> Lex79: http://pastebin.com/f6d682ca8
<Lex79> ejat: so it's beta1, wait for kdepim beta2 then
<ejat> owh ..
<Lex79> :)
<ejat> is it beta 2  4.3.80 right ?
<Lex79> nope, beta2 is 4.3.85
<ejat> owh right .. 4.3.85 .. thanks for da reminder
<Lex79> no problem
<ejat> kded n konversation competing each other with 100% of cpu usage :(
<ejat> average 90+%
<ejat> any idea about that .. bugs ?
<Lex79> no :(
<ejat> :(
<Lex79> who is sabdflp ?
<Lex79> btw I uploaded kdepim to beta backports
<ejat> Lex79: thanks .. seing it on progres building it ..
<ejat> :)
<ScottK> lubyou: Just uploaded the blends merge so your way on debian-science clear.
<ScottK> Sorry lubyou.
<ScottK> That was meant for Lure, who isn't here.
<woolyfrog> Lex79: sabdflp was vorian holding a nick for nhandler
<woolyfrog> i thought everyone knows that
<Mamarok> who is this lunatic? He is cross-pasting in every folder
<ghostcube> hey guys moin
<ghostcube> anyone searching nice fractal pics http://www.skytopia.com/project/fractal/mandelbulb.html
<ghostcube> woot
<ejat> Lex79: thanks for backporting it :) .. finally .. kontact back in action
<ejat> just need someone to check the kded n konversation
<fale> why even in kubuntu-ppa/package staging there is amarok 2.2.1.80?
<fale> sorry, got it
<wstephenson> Riddell: ping
<Mamarok> gah, I hate those users who advertize the staging repo on indenti.ca
<Mamarok> guess who has to do all the debugging again...at least they could stick around in #k to help, then
<Mamarok> idiots :(
<gribelu> hey umm.. any idea how to start plasma in the new 4.4 beta? It doesn't start by default and trying to run 'plasma-desktop' tells me to install kdebase-workspace-bin which is already installed...
<gribelu> this is on Karmic amd64 btw
<dpm> Riddell, what's the procedure to build the kde-l10n-* packages? I'm trying to build them to extract the translations and compare them with those from LP, but I'm stuck at http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m57e6eb72 - it's complaining about missing files, although I did run the rule to download the .desktop file translations already.
<Riddell> wstephenson: you pung?
<Riddell> dpm: does it get stuck there?
<dpm> Riddell, yes, it seems so
<Riddell> dpm: hum, there's no reason why it should get stuck there, it's only an echo command
<Riddell> dpm: really it just freezes after that?
<dpm> Riddell, yes, but let me try again to double-check - I must say that I'm on a very slow connection today, so if it is trying to download something after that, it might seem to me it's not doing anything
<dpm> Riddell, yep, all I get is a blinking cursor after the Did you remember to refresh desktop translations with `make -f debian/rules get-desktop`? message
<Riddell> dpm: maybe it's trying to run the svn command, you could try uninstalling svn if you have it
<dpm> Riddell, right, I'll give it a go, thanks - I do have svn installed, it's what the above rule uses to fetch the .desktop PO files from svn.kde.org
<ghostcube> ehlo peoples
<ghostcube> hmm when did /etc/init.d/foo start|stop|restart came back ?
<dpm> Riddell, yes, it was trying to download more PO files from svn, but on my slow connection it seemed it got stuck. It's sorted now, thanks
<Riddell> dpm: I actually don't know why it does that when the make rule to do so isn't being called
<wstephenson> Riddell: there is an easily fixable syntax error in /usr/share/kde4/services/searchproviders/lp*.desktop from kubuntu-konqueror-shortcuts that stops them working properly - \{ should be \\{
<wstephenson> every time i rerun kbuildsycoca testing knetworkmanager here, it complains about it, so here's the fix
<Riddell> wstephenson: cor, those files have been around for ages
 * Quintasan is downloading beta 2
<wstephenson> smelly and old, tsk tsk, keep your distro tidy
<Quintasan> Riddell, Lex79: smooth upgrade, no overwrites, works
<Riddell> phew
<Quintasan> let me restart everything to be sure
<Quintasan> Riddell: this is going to be awesome, everything works, less crashes and it's faster :D
<Riddell> totally
<Quintasan> Let me test Phonon
<Quintasan> well, works :D
<Riddell> yay
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Your debian/changelog entry doesn't match what's in the package on kdepim-runtime and it FTBFS due to lack of quilt.  Would you please have a look.
<ScottK> Riddell: For the new xv-utils, liblzma1 got accepted into Universe, not Main.  Would you please promote it?  kdeutils is currently FTBFS due to this.
<Riddell> hmm, that reminds me, it's my archive admin day
<ScottK> Handy
<Riddell> ScottK: done
<ScottK> Thanks
<Riddell> and as usual new queue has packages 6 days old in it, whatever would ubuntu do without me :)
<ScottK> Be a lot smaller?
 * Riddell puts some tinsel in seele's hair
 * seele giggles
<ScottK> Great.  kde4libs and kdebase-runtime built against liblzma0 and so those have to be rebuilt after liblzma1 in published in Main before kdeutils can get fixed.
<ScottK> Riddell: Nothing like a library transition in the middle of a KDE build.
<Riddell> helps to keep us on our toes
 * ScottK is fixing kdepim-runtime since JontheEchidna hasn't made an appearance.
<Riddell> ScottK: what's up with it?
<ScottK> Riddell: His debian changelog says he removed it's only patch.  He dropped the quilt build-dep, but not the patch
<ScottK> So it FTBFS.
<JontheEchidna> oops, forgot to bzr remove the patches directory
 * ScottK will upload the update in a moment.
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Would you have time to check out no change rebuilds for shogun and mupen64plus (both in Universe) for the liblzma transition?
<JontheEchidna> Yeah. Just slept in a bit is all. ;-)
<ScottK> Should be just a rebuild, but the debian/changelog entry for this new version is a bit scary
<JontheEchidna> !find /usr/share/octave/debian/defs.make
<ubottu> Package/file /usr/share/octave/debian/defs.make does not exist in karmic
<JontheEchidna> ugh, 164 MB to build a source package
<dpm> Riddell, we've got some KDE translation import conflicts. When you've got a minute, do you think you could you tell me from http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m6478ea65 which is the correct source package for each of the listed templates? (the format is: translation-domain; template1 in srcpkg1; template1 in srcpkg2 - of which only 1 srcpkg is the correct one)
<Riddell> dpm: kabc* we want from kdepimlibs
<Riddell> kcmshell from kdebase-runtime
<Riddell> kioexec from kdebase-runtime
<Riddell> kontactinterfaces from kdepimlibs
<Riddell> libkscreensaver from kdebase-workspace
<Riddell> libphonon phonon_gstreamer and phonon-xine now from phonon-backends
<Riddell> plasma_applet_currentappcontrol from kdebase-workspace
<Riddell> plasma_applet_searchbox from kdebase-workspace
<dpm> Thanks a lot, Riddell. And the plasma-netbook template also from the kdebase-workspace source package?
<ScottK> Yes
<dpm> perfect, thanks guys
<Riddell> in lucid of course
<ScottK> Right, in Karmic it'd be different
<dpm> yes, that was all for Lucid
<Riddell> rgreening: do you know how to make an smb share?
<Riddell> Tonio_: I'm about to remove klavier
<Riddell> and mateedit
<Tonio_> Riddell: no problem
<Tonio_> :)
<JontheEchidna> wstephenson: yay
<wstephenson> JontheEchidna: :)
<wstephenson> that was quite a satisfying fix
<skreech> Quintasan: http://www.milliways.fr/debian/packages/virtuoso/
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: That's even an SRU you can do, right?
<JontheEchidna> Yeah, I can SRU the networkmanager fix
<wstephenson> JontheEchidna: please give the tyres a thorough kicking as i haven't tested it vs the revision you ship
<wstephenson> i am fairly confident it's safe, but you never know till you try it
<Quintasan> how nice
<Quintasan> Lex79: http://www.milliways.fr/debian/packages/virtuoso/
<Quintasan> skreech: thanks
<skreech> When did 6.0.1 come out?
<Quintasan> beats me, upstream page says 6.0.0 is newest
<skreech> Wonder if this is a prerelease or a snapshot
<Quintasan> cvs means snapshot
<skreech> Well yes I meant early snapshot
<skreech>  or is it just pending release?
<skreech> http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=508048
<ubottu> Debian bug 508048 in wnpp "ITP: virtuoso-opensource -- OpenLink Virtuoso Open-Source Edition" [Wishlist,Open]
<skreech> That might help
<skreech> Ah curses read the last message
<Lex79> Quintasan: I uploaded this night in ninja virtuoso-opensource - 6.0.1~cvs20091210+dfsg1-1ubuntu1
<Lex79> it needs testing if you want
<Quintasan> Lex79: sure, I'll get to it right away
<Riddell> wstephenson: what got fixed?
<Lex79> Quintasan: thanks
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: bug 451899. I'm working on the update for lucid at the moment
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 451899 in plasma-widget-networkmanagement "knetworkmanager crashed with SIGSEGV in WirelessSecuritySettingWidget::writeConfig()" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/451899
<Riddell> ooh
<JontheEchidna> since I think the SRU people like for the fix to exist in ubuntu+1 before the SRU most times
<maco> hey have any of you seen where youll open up knetworkmanager and itll list networks, and you click on one...and it doesnt register the click at all? nothing happens. doenst try to connect, doesnt ask for password, doenst close the menu...just pretends you didnt click at all?
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: shogun rebuild uploaded. I have to leave for the afternoon at 1:00 though, so what with the networkmanagement stuff I might not get to the mupen rebuild until this evening
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: That's great.  It's not crisis urgent.
 * ScottK is doing local rebuilds of the KDE stuff first.
<Riddell> maco: I have to click twice sometimes
<maco> i tried clicking like 10 times and knm just would *not* connect at dad's house. went back to /etc/network/interfaces
<maco> even after reboots
<maco> but mum's house and at home? works fine. and theyre all wpa2
<maco> (not that that should matter, as it doesnt even get to the "try to associate" part..)
<wstephenson> maco: i am the knm guy. that means NM thinks the connection you created is invalid
<wstephenson> maco: and the version kubuntu shipped connection validation
<maco> why would it think that?
<wstephenson> lots of reasons, but there is no way for NM to tell the client app (knm) that it spat out the connection
<maco> so it cant throw an error?
<wstephenson> so you need to look at the NM log and figure out what you did wrong
<wstephenson> no
<wstephenson> look at http://userbase.kde.org/NetworkManagement for how to troubleshoot it
<maco> i dont *think* theres anything wrong with it. it worked 2 weeks ago when i last visited. now it doesnt
<ScottK> Argh. cp: writing `debian/kdelibs5//usr/lib/libkhtml.so.5.4.0': No space left on device
<wstephenson> don't you just hate it when that happens after the 15th local rebuild
<wstephenson> maco: i think /var/log/messages or daemon.log is the place NM logs to on kubuntu, but that URL has the details.
<maco> it says syslog on the webpage
<wstephenson> or that
 * ScottK calls it close enough.
<wstephenson> the important thing to note is that NM validates the connections when they first appear on the bus, which is when KNM starts usually, not on click.
<wstephenson> maco: i guess you can't test it until you are at your dad's?
<Quintasan> Lex79: http://pastebin.ca/1723878
<Quintasan> forcing overwrite
<maco> wstephenson: i have the syslog from sunday
<maco> wstephenson: http://paste.ubuntu.com/344828/
<JontheEchidna> Quintasan: technically not a bug since that's never been released :P
<Quintasan> :P
<Quintasan>  * Starting Virtuoso OpenSource Edition 5.0  virtuoso-opensource-6.0                               [ OK ]
<Quintasan> WTF?
<Quintasan> it's 5 or 6
<JontheEchidna> lol
<wstephenson> maco: that shows the NM startup, not the point where KNM started up.
<maco> oh
<wstephenson> although line 11 says kubuntu has a bug in its distro plugin that reads /etc/network/interfaces; you should bug asac about that.
<maco> yeah i thought NM was supposed to ignore any interfaces that are confgured in /etc/network/interfaces
<nixternal> hola
<maco> which would mean that NM never touches my wireless
<maco> but for some reason, i have to actually stop the network-manager service to be able to use ifup/ifdown
<JontheEchidna> sweet, virtuoso-minimal doesn't install a server that eats 100 MB RAM :D
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: doesn't work :/
<wstephenson> maco: yes i think it ignores /e/n/i interfaces.  perhaps it reads the file but doesn't do anything with it.
<maco> wstephenson: no i mean, i think its supposed to not manage any interfaces that are already configured inside that file
<Quintasan> http://pastebin.com/f35786b33 <-- Nepomuk log
<Quintasan> Lex79: ^
<wstephenson> maco: that's what i mean
<wstephenson> maco: anyway, i am off home for christmas now.  if you can reproduce the bug and get a log file me a bug at bko and i'll get to it sometime.
<maco> ok
<Daskreech> Quintasan: the packaged
<Daskreech> s are incompatible with nepomuk
<Quintasan> Daskreech: how do you know?
<Quintasan> damn it
<Daskreech> Quintasan: The last message in the thread
<Quintasan> which thread?
<JontheEchidna> the last message said they're just waiting on uploading to debian until the final release of 6.0.1.
<JontheEchidna> the last comment actually states that the snapshot is nepomuk-compatible
<Quintasan> means a fault on our side
<Quintasan> I have to help my father now, brb
<Daskreech> JontheEchidna: really that's not how I read it?
<Daskreech> JontheEchidna: can you give back the link. I'm on a new computer
<JontheEchidna> http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=508048
<ubottu> Debian bug 508048 in wnpp "ITP: virtuoso-opensource -- OpenLink Virtuoso Open-Source Edition" [Wishlist,Open]
<Daskreech> Ahhh
<Daskreech> Stupid English language
<Quintasan> The worst thing is that I don't know how to diagnose th problem
<Daskreech> I read it as we are waiting for the 6.0.1 to be released which will be when the Nepomuk incompatibilty is sorted
<Daskreech> Quintasan: Jump into oftc and see if Debian guys are there
<Daskreech> Or actually #nepomuk-kde would be the best place as it affects them most directly
<markey> hmm, is there any package for "Intel Thread Bulding Blocks"?
<markey> I'd love to give this a test ride
<markey> it's a library for helping with concurrent programming
<markey> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Intel_TBB
 * Riddell publishes kubuntu.org/news/kde-sc-4.4-beta-2
<Lex79> \o/
<Daskreech> \o/
 * Daskreech rushes off to Identi.ca
<ScottK> Riddell: Still not kdeutils on Lucid and won't be until after the kde4libs upload I just did gets done.
<JontheEchidna> plasma-widget-networkmanagement uploaded to lucid, will probably have to do the SRU later today unless somebody else does it
<JontheEchidna> brb, rebooting
<Lex79> thanks Riddell :)
<Riddell> oh no, thank you Lex79
<Lex79> :)
<Daskreech> Lex79: In Black and white too if using default CSS
<Riddell> amichair: fixes look good for s-p, you just need to use a new changelog entry (dch will make one for you)
<Riddell> amichair: merging and uploading now
<amichair> Riddell: cool, thanks
<amichair> Riddell: so u fixed the changelog yes? nothing for me to do this time around?
<RiotingPacifist> why the new repo instead of the ppa?
<Riddell> amichair: right
<Riddell> RiotingPacifist: new repo?
<RiotingPacifist> sorry the update crashed some stuff, yeah http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/beta/ubuntu instead of http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/ppa/ubuntu
<JontheEchidna> the latter ppa is for stable KDE updates. betas are not stable
<RiotingPacifist> didn't the ppa have 4.4b1 ?
<JontheEchidna> nope
<RiotingPacifist> O right must have been something in my setup then, nvm
<Riddell> amichair: hmm, I can still recreate bug 496257
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 496257 in software-properties "software-properties-kde cdrom progress dialog reappears after canceling" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/496257
<Riddell> amichair: hmm, or can I
<amichair> Riddell: ummm...
<amichair> amichair: dunno?
<Riddell> amichair: ok my fault, it's all good
<amichair> Riddell: I'm confused, the bug u just opened is a dup? is there still a bug?
<Riddell> amichair: there's no bug, you already fixed it
<Riddell> amichair: uploaded, thanks
<JontheEchidna> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~software-store-developers/software-center/trunk/revision/474
<JontheEchidna> \o/
<ScottK> Nice
<EagleScreen> hello
<EagleScreen> I'd rather to make my own compilation of a .deb package in karmic, it can be any kde3 application like kdbg
<EagleScreen> kde3 applications depends on kdelibs4ca and I want them to depend on kdelibs4ca | ldelibs4ca-kde3, is it possible? this is for compatibililty with kde3 ppa
<EagleScreen> for instance, i want to edit kdbg package to depend on kdelibs4ca | kdelibs4ca-kde3 packages
<EagleScreen> in debian/control, i only see Depends: ${shlibs:Depends}
<EagleScreen> what muts i do to add "or kdelibs4ca-kde3" ?
<ScottK> Riddell: kdepim is stuck in binary New for Lucid.
<ScottK> EagleScreen: Manually editing the depends is the wrong way to do it.  You need to build against the version of kdelibs you want to use.  You can't have both.
<EagleScreen> there are kdelibs4ca from karmic and kdelibs4ca-kde3 from karmic kde3 ppa
<EagleScreen> then, how do you indicate against what kdelibs version is compiled the package?
<EagleScreen> I must change kdbg to build against kdelibs4ca-kde3 from ppa
<ScottK> EagleScreen: We don't do the PPA, so we don't know about it.
<harolddong> is the virtuoso backend supposed to be funtional in beta 2?
<ScottK> When you build the binary, shlibs will figure it out.
<ScottK> harolddong: Not yet.
<ScottK> Need a new (not yet release) version of Virtuoso
<harolddong> so there will be an actual package to install when it's ready then?
<ScottK> Yes
<harolddong> I was just confused cause I search and find virutoso libs now in beta 2 but its still not working
<harolddong> thanks for the info
<harolddong> will it be in the RC?
<ScottK> It's not directly part of KDE SC release.
<ScottK> Virtuoso gets released separately, so it will get packaged when it's released.
<ScottK> I understand it's expected soon, but don't know what soon means
<harolddong> well if its separate is it still going to be pulled in as a kde dependency or will there be an announcement?
<ScottK> I am not working on it directly, but I'd be suprised if it didn't get pulled in.
<Quintasan> Lex79: ping
<harolddong> good to know
<nixternal> any idea why xfontsel won't pick up ttf fonts?
<Lex79> Quintasan: pong
<Quintasan> Lex79: You are using icecc or distcc?
<Lex79> nope, only cchache
<Quintasan> Lex79: oh, I though someone here uses icecc for pbuilder
<Lex79> *ccache
<Lex79> Quintasan: JontheEchidna used that I think, with his two crap compy :)
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: ping
<Quintasan> Lex79: I have a second machine and I'd like to use it, it stands here so lonley  :<
<Lex79> eheheh :)
<RiotingPacifist> in 4.4b2 im missing a parts of the configure window behaviour actions-> this plugin uses an incompatible lib and desktop effects has nothing for the individual plugins, is anybody else getting this?
<ScottK> Riddell: Beta 2 is fully built on i386 (Lucid) now.  Just needs kdepim released from binary New and a publisher run to be done.
<Tm_T> only virtuoso missing...
<Quintasan> I'm wondering why it doesn't work, all binaries and libs are in place, no missing libs and it just doesn't work :/
<Tm_T> Quintasan: you have virtuoso installed?
<Quintasan> Tm_T: yes, not working
<Tm_T> from which source?
<Quintasan> 6.0.0, it's confirmed, waiting for 6.0.1 which is supposed to fix it
<Tm_T> ah
<Quintasan> virtuoso from cvs also doesnt work
 * Tm_T uses old release
* ScottK changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Lucid Alpha 1 Released! | Kubuntu has the Doctor on the brain | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo | Oustanding merges: http://udd.debian.org/cgi-bin/merges.cgi |Congratulations to Quintasan for becoming a MOTU
 * Tm_T huggles Quintasan
<Quintasan> Tm_T: lol, thanks :D
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: hurr, can you help me with icecc?
<Tm_T> hi on3_g
<on3_g> hi Tm_T
<on3_g> hi Quintasan, congrat'z for your MOTU
<Quintasan> on3_g: Thanks
<on3_g> hi again ScottK
<ScottK> o/
 * Lure notices that he was too fast with opencv transition uploads (or better buildd/publisher was slow today) :-(
<on3_g> i would like to help in Kubuntu, some suggestion?
<Lure> [ubuntu/lucid] digikam 2:1.0.0-1ubuntu1 (Accepted)
 * Lure happy with new upload rights ;-)
<Tm_T> (:
<ScottK> Lure: It's been clarified now that kubuntu-dev can grant per-package upload rights.  Would you be more comfortable switching to that or staying with the current situation?
<ScottK> (speaking of upload rights)
<Lure> ScottK: I am fine with both ways
<Lure> just that I do not have need to bug you for uploads to packages that I handle most often
<ScottK> Lure: Last night I uploaded the blends merge so your way on debian-science clear.
<Lure> ScottK: oh, great - will look in debian-science
<maco> on3_g: any idea what in particular youd like to do?
<Lure> ScottK: I was too fast on transition uploads, so I will need to redo them ;-(
<on3_g> maco: bug triagging, packaging
<on3_g> maco: translation
 * Lure is surprised there is no way to give-back sucessful builds too (to just pick new depends)
<maco> on3_g: ok well translations go in launchpad.net/ubuntu (click the "translations" button)
<maco> on3_g: have you done any packaging yet?
<Quintasan> on3_g: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Complete -> if you want to learn packaging
<Lure> ScottK: actually, having kubuntu-dev rights might be useful in cases I work on some other packages and where other do review my upload, but at the end I can do the actual upload
<Lure> ScottK: but not sure how often this would be useful
<on3_g> maco: i do a couple of packages with a little help from a friend (https://launchpad.net/~cesar.munhoz/+related-software), but i wanna do more from now
<on3_g> Quintasan: i already read, thxs
<Quintasan> Riddell: can we upload bzip2 sources now or I still need to repack?
<Lex79> you can upload .tar.bz2 now
<Quintasan> Lex79: do I need to change anything in debian/ ?
<Lex79> Quintasan: I'm not sure but maybe you have to create debian/source folder with format file. You can see a package in Debian with source format 3 or wait ScottK
<ScottK> Look at kdenlive
<Lex79> :)
<Quintasan> oh, thanks :)
<Quintasan> oh my, looks like I need to master debhelper
<ScottK> Riddell: slangasek did kdepim binary New and amd64 finished, so those are both complete.
<Quintasan> ScottK: Can you help me with watch file? what I have now is -> http://pastebin.com/f12f92790  the current package version is 0.11, and uscan --verbose output is -> http://pastebin.com/f49396814
<Quintasan> the man is confusing for me :/
<jjesse> anyone else havign problems w/ kde 4.4. beta 2 and some of the compositing effects?
<ScottK> Quintasan: When you try to manually download the package, where tdo you access it from?
<Quintasan> http://dl.fefe.de/gatling-0.11.tar.bz2
<Quintasan> ScottK: ^^
<ScottK> Quintasan: I can get a directory list when I go to http://dl.fefe.de/ so I don't know that it's possible.
<Lure> ScottK, Riddell: can one of you give-back packages that failed to build?
<ScottK> Lure: You probably can yourself.  What package/arch
<Lure> ScottK: really? from LP?
<ScottK> Yes.
<ScottK> What package/arch and I'll show you the page.
<Lure> sivp/i386
<Lure> will check
<ScottK> OK
 * Lure notices that LP is getting more and more powerful
<Lure> oh, there is "Retry this build" - nice
<Lure> ScottK: thanks!
<ScottK> Lure: You're welcome.
<Lure> oh, nice: freecad/i386 was build with old libcv, freecad/amd64 with new one :-(
<ScottK> Time for another upload ....
<Lure> ScottK: yep...
<ScottK> Lure: versioning the build-dep is a good way to avoid this archive skew.
<Lure> ScottK: I know, but did not want to diff to debian too much
<Lure> ScottK: but now after results, I should do it ;-)
<ScottK> It can be dropped on a later upload, so it's not like its diff that has to be maintained.
<Lure> ScottK: yep, you are right
<ScottK> The only alternative is to wait for the new lib to be built on all archs before uploading.
<Quintasan> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/427536
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 427536 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] Launchpad" [Wishlist,New]
<Quintasan> :D
<ScottK> Nice.
<Quintasan> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/356367
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 356367 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] Portage" [Wishlist,New]
<Quintasan> What next? Maybe Pacman?
<Riddell> sharman?
<ScottK> Riddell: slangasek kicked on the netbook i386 ISO build to we can see if we missed anything
#kubuntu-devel 2009-12-23
<Quintasan> Riddell or ScottK: mind reviewing if you have a second? http://dl.dropbox.com/u/69524/q4wine_0.114-r1-0ubuntu1.debian.tar.gz
<ScottK> Quintasan: What is that?
<Quintasan> ScottK: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/360942
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 360942 in ubuntu "[needs packaging] Q4wine - binary" [Wishlist,New]
<Quintasan> oh great, I'm missing description
<ScottK> Quintasan: Since it's for wine, please ask Yokozar to look at it.
<Quintasan> ScottK: okay
<Riddell> ooh, it's Quintasan http://fridge.ubuntu.com/node/1958
<Quintasan> Riddell: :D
<Quintasan> Well, I'm going to bed. Good Night
<Mamarok> nini Quintasan :)
 * Mamarok should do that, too
<ScottK> Riddell: live CD build worked on i386, so I think we're actually in good shape.
<ScottK> There is good news and there is bad news:
<ScottK> 1.  Good news: Software installation is easy enough that my totally non-technical step daughter got Skype installed with no help.
<ScottK> 2.  Bad news: I know because her mike didn't work out of the box and I had to show her about kmix and mixer settings to get it working.
<crimsun> that *could* be a bug (WRT #2)
<crimsun> OTOH, we've fixed a crackton of those sorts in current ALSA
<crimsun> meaning, we now autoselect the appropriate mic based on jack presence, so if you have an external mic plugged in, the internal mic is muted
<ScottK> IIRC I had to tell it to use analog input instead of digital.
<crimsun> on karmic, that would be apt-get install linux-backports-modules-alsa-karmic-generic (and a reboot)
<ScottK> I'm actually thinking I need to take a break from Ubuntu.
<crimsun> it's healthy
<crimsun> I'm looking forward to the day when I can actually use it without having to drag myself away from fixing stuff
<ScottK> I'm disproportionately upset about the whole MoM discussion.
<crimsun> yeah, that was a bit nasty
<ScottK> It really brings into question Canonical's reliabilty as a partner to the community IMO.
<ScottK> "Sorry, it's broken, but we've pitched it over the fence to fix.  Good luck."
<crimsun> well, there certainly are commercial forces driving the company's motives
<ScottK> Certainly.
<ScottK> I can understand that.
<ScottK> But ditching standard tools the people have used for years because one person is too busy and recommending unreliable, incomplete replacements is not a confidence builder.
<crimsun> I've largely avoided this particular tidbit by having merged manually from the onset, but I understand how, if led to rely on its continued presence, its recent downtime would be annoying.
<crimsun> unfortunately, I believe the core plumbers are utterly overworked
<ScottK> I understand the downtime (even if I'm not happy about it).  It's the "and we're not going to fix it, but we didn't tell anyone" part I dislike
<ScottK> No doubt, but MoM doesn't take a core plumber.
<ScottK> So the fact that it was the sole responsibility of such a person is a management failure.
<crimsun> I don't even profess to understand how it was developed; my inclination is that Scott hacked away in a cave and emerged "victorious" after a while
<ScottK> I took a brief look at the code and it's not that horrible.
<maco> ScottK: didnt other-scott say he's been trying to find someone to take it over for years?
<ScottK> maco: Certainly.  That's why it's a management failure at Canonical.
<crimsun> While I don't doubt there's a bit of ego involved all around, I agree that it could have been announced more widely.
<crimsun> (Then again, all around we seem to have this announce problem. None of us is immune.)
<seele> what is MoM an acronym for?
<crimsun> merge-o-matic
<seele> aah, sounds technical
<ScottK> It was.
<maco> hi seele
<seele> maco: yo
<shtylman> so whats the whole MoM battle?
<shtylman> I only really get a gist of it from the mailing lists
<shtylman> but don't know the backstory
<ScottK> Intially it was a closed source tool provided by Canonical.
<ScottK> Probably written by Keybuk in his spare time.
<ScottK> Then it stopped getting updated during one release cycle, a few people in the community got fed up and made DaD.
<ScottK> DaD was a FOSS version of MoM.
<ScottK> It's merging algorithm was never quite as good, but it had comments and was updated more frequently.
<ScottK> So for a while, MOTU used DaD and Canonical people used MoM.
<ScottK> (non-Canonical core-dev were rather less common then)
<ScottK> Then two years ago, Canonical agreed to open source MoM and the DaD devs agreed to merge their improvements.
<ScottK> It took some time, but it finally got done.
<ScottK> So DaD went away.
<ScottK> All is ~ well for a while.
<shtylman> k
<ScottK> There are a few community contributions, but it's not a lot of work for Keybuk to keep up.
<ScottK> Which is good, since he has no time.
<ScottK> Then Debian package source format V3 shows up and everytime MoM hits one, it falls over dead.
<ScottK> Today, Keybuk got pressed to fix it and washed his hands of it.
<maco> i thoguht he'd been blacklisting problematic packages for a months...longer than v3's been around
<ScottK> maco: That was in the archive.
<ScottK> As long as that was done it hit MoM irregularly.
<ScottK> Now that v3 can go in the archive, it hits every run.
<ScottK> The consensus from the Canonical people in the conversation was that it was unreasonable for the community to expect Canonical to continue to provide this service and we should use bzr merges instead.
<ScottK> Which might be OK except:
<ScottK> 1.  All through the distributed development disucssions whenever it's been brought up, there have been repeated assurances that no one would be forced to switch.
<ScottK> 2.  There's a very long list of packages that won't import yet and so can't be done this way.
<ScottK> 3.  It's complex and not completely documented.  Between Laserjock and I we tried 5 merges tonight and managed only one upload.
<maco> #2: there is?
<maco> i thought james said all the packages were in bzr now
<ScottK> ?
<ScottK> He may have said that, but the instructions on merging using bzr say to consult a list of packages that won't import and that list is still there and not short.
<shtylman> hmm
<ScottK> The one upload I managed, I only managed becuase I asked how to get stuff done.
<maco> hm ok then... <100?
<shtylman> I was always under the impression that merging will all happen in bzr now..
<ScottK> I dodn't count.
<ScottK> dod/did
<shtylman> and that the deb sources would also be in bzr
<shtylman> so that it wouldn't be a problem
<ScottK> shtylman: It will because there is nothing other than a completely manual merge as an option.
<ScottK> shtylman: That's an interesting theory.
<ScottK> 4.  Even once you know the workflow, it has more steps, more things to go wrong, and is pretty generally inferior to the old way of doing things.
<ScottK> The added granularity of history that using a VCS would normally give you isn't relevant for merges.
<shtylman> I see
<shtylman> what type of merges are we talking about here?
<shtylman> I honestly have no idea
<shtylman> as I have never done package management
<ScottK> It's for when we have local changes from Debian and they update their package.
<shtylman> I see
<ScottK> So the Debian changes and the Ubuntu changes get merged from a common ancestor.  Then you have to figure out how much of the Ubuntu difference is still relvant and needs to be preserved
<shtylman> makes sense
<shtylman> seems kinda like a rebase
<shtylman> I guess it kinda is
<ScottK> In a sense it is.
<ScottK> shtylman: What VCS do you use the most?
<shtylman> mostly git
<shtylman> obviously bzr for ubuntu stuff
<maco> git...i should learn more git
<shtylman> I like bzr
<ScottK> shtylman: Right, so say you'd only used git, had used it for years, and someone took it away and gave you an alpha release of bzr that you had to use instead (or you could just not use a VCS) and they did it with no warning.
<shtylman> I just really like some git features more
<ScottK> I'm not opposed to bzr.  I generally like it.  I've promoted it's use on $work projects.
<shtylman> ... yea... not good
<ScottK> This particular use case is just not yet fully baked.
<shtylman> I can see where that would be a problem
<JontheEchidna> didn't they try to do that once already?
<shtylman> I guess the migration is just hard
<JontheEchidna> back when bzr sucked?
<ScottK> So that's kinda the current situation from my perspective.
<shtylman> I see
<maco> hey i have a merging question. how should my debian/changelog look at the end?
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: We tried it during Gutsy in Kubuntu like we are now (for the Debian dirs), but that was a team choice to try it, it wasn't required.
<maco> combine all the changelog entries that are ubuntu-specific into one new changelog that comes after the last debian one?
<JontheEchidna> I combine all changelog entries, sticking the new debian entries in chronological order
<ScottK> maco: All the previous Ubuntu entries should stil be there in order.
<ScottK> One can argue chronological or version order.
<maco> chronological or version order?
<maco> version order, right?
<maco> oh
<maco> heh
<maco> didnt read scott's second line ;)
 * ScottK uses vesion order generally.
<ScottK> There are times when it doesn't quite make sense.
<ScottK> Then the new entry at the top should document all the remaining changes.
<maco> would you be willing to sponsor a mergey upload for me?
<crimsun> just to point, none of the packages I oversee are imported.
<maco> crimsun: arent they all git anyway?
<maco> crimsun: hey wanna upload hunspell? http://people.ubuntu.com/~maco.m/needs_sponsorship/
<crimsun> pkg-alsa is entirely SVN
<crimsun> maco: maybe in 25 minutes; I need to walk home
<maco> ok
<maco> crimsun: hey did you read email from me?
<crimsun> no
<maco> crimsun: pm real quick?
<crimsun> I'm really stretched thin ATM
<crimsun> maco: your changelog is pretty curt. Which changes did you retain/drop?
<maco> crimsun: kept all. it was a clean merge, just the changelog had a conflict
<crimsun> can you respin with a more verbose changelog entry for the next merger?
<maco> the ubuntu changes are just a list of extra words to add to the dictionary
<maco> yeah
<crimsun> no need to list them all; you can use "refer to version X for extra words"
<maco> * Merge with Debian, keeping all Ubuntu changes (extrawords.txt and its support in debian/rules)
<maco> that work?
<crimsun> yep
<maco> um, by the way...i cant test this build in pbuilder...that whole "aptitude is fubar" thing
<maco> aptitude just spits a stacktrace at me while trying to install the build-deps
<maco> but since it built in debian and given what the ubuntu changes are..it should theoretically build fine on the buildd
<ScottK> maco: There's more than one way to do it.
<maco> ScottK: im listening
<ScottK> Look in the pbuilder config file in /ect.
<ScottK> IIRC there's a dependency resolver option that doesn't use aptitude.
<maco> ah i see
<maco>  PBUILDERSATISFYDEPENDSCMD=  should i use gdebi? manpage says thats faster than classic
<maco> ScottK: thanks! the build is running now
<maco> crimsun: ok, reupload with more verbose changelog and with having successfully built in pbuilder
<maco> oh my its 230am?
<ScottK> Now it is.
<maco> *snort*
 * crimsun points maco toward -v20070829-2ubuntu4
<maco> whatd i do?
<crimsun> you forgot to include the new Debian changelog entry
<crimsun> I rerolled the source package for you this time; just keep it in mind for next time, please.
<maco> whatd i forget what?
<maco> -3ubuntu1 is the new entry
<maco> -2ubuntu4 was the previous version in ubuntu
<maco> -3 is in debian
<maco> so -3ubuntu1 is the new merged one
<maco> crimsun: what>
<maco> *?
<crimsun> passing -v20070829-2ubuntu4 to debuild -S means "include all changelog entries *since* this version in the _source.changes"
<crimsun> without it, you only include the most recent, which omits -3
<maco> ooooooo i see
<maco> im sorry. thank you
<crimsun> np. Z.
<ScottK> Unless of course you're doing it the new fashioned way and using bzr builddeb where -v means be verbose.
<maco> um actually, yes i was using bzr builddeb
<maco> i assume thisd be: bzr builddeb --old=lp:debian/blahblah  then?
<maco> oh, probably -rREVNO
<maco> hmm nope. not -rREVNO
<maco> helps if i read all of --help's output...
<ScottK> To pass -v like in dpkg-buildpackage it's -- -v.
<ScottK> Because -S -- -v is so intuitive
<nixternal> ScottK: bzr merging not your friend?
<Mamarok> Riddell: for the record, cjwatson talked to doko about a glibc backport. It's in doko's hands now
<Mamarok> the number of duplicates of https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=196207 is piling up every day...
<ubottu> KDE bug 196207 in general "GTK/Glib applications crash when running under KDE4 3x (malloc_printerr, free(): invalid pointer)" [Crash,Resolved: upstream]
<Mamarok> gah, the bug description is not really accurate, extends to Qt applications, too
<jussi01> agateau: ping
<agateau> jussi01: pong
<jussi01> agateau: I understand you are notifications goto man?
<agateau> jussi01: sort of :)
<jussi01> :D
<jussi01> agateau: Im using 4.4 beta, notifications seem well screwed. they seem to stick around forever, unless you click on the cross. ie. we get a huge accumulation of little numbers that never go down...
<agateau> oh that, I am sort of the "alternative notifications goto man", then
<agateau> I created Colibri just because I didn't like the Plasma notifications
<jussi01> agateau: ahh :D
<agateau> Not sure I can help you here, you want to discuss this with notmart on #plasma
<jussi01> what, pray tell, is colibri?
<agateau> http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php/Colibri?content=117147
<agateau> jussi01: you may find this post interesting as well: http://agateau.wordpress.com/2009/12/16/introducing-colibri-an-alternative-to-plasma-notifications/
 * jussi01 reads
<ghostcube> agateau: hmmm i will try this passive thingy
<ghostcube> cause i dont like this monumental plasma notifies :)
<agateau> :)
<ghostcube> as jussi01 sayed a lot of them if you dont cancel them
<ghostcube> o.o
<ghostcube> hmm is there already a package or can i ask on getdeb for packaging it o.o
<agateau> ghostcube: I haven't packaged it, but it was (I think) nixternal who commented on the post that someone was packaging it
<ghostcube> ah ok
<ghostcube> nixternal: winke winke
<Riddell> office party time!
<ghostcube> wth this looks so borked even if its wanted
<ghostcube> https://code.launchpad.net/projects
 * Riddell hangs tinsel up around the place
<ghostcube> Riddell: ??
<ghostcube> xmas party?
<agateau> Riddell: is this an Edimburgh-only office party? the Chapelle-Rablais office is hard at work!
<ghostcube> seems hes busy doing nothing :D
<Riddell> oh the Edinburgh office is hard at work, just with Slade playing in the background
<agateau> oh ok :)
<Quintasan> good morning
<ghostcube> morning
<ulysses__> 11 am is not morning:)
<ghostcube> :P
<Quintasan> ulysses__: depends on when you got up :P
<ulysses__> at 7:30 :/
<Quintasan> what a shame, I went to sleep at about 5 o clock in the morning and got up at 10
<Quintasan> :D
<ulysses__> can't sleep at night?:P
<Quintasan> yeah, pretty much
<Quintasan> during the day too :P
<Mamarok> what did I miss about virtuoso?
<Quintasan> Mamarok: nothing, 6.0.1 is still not working or debian guy is crazy
<Quintasan> Mamarok: the problem is probably with virtuoso or nepomuk itself
<Quintasan> I've tried to poke in #nepomuk-kde but there was noone answering
<Mamarok> Quintasan|Szel: write a mail directly to Sebastian Trueg, or poke him in @nepomuk-kde
<Mamarok> here comes a packaging problem:
<Mamarok> gah, /me hates bash when it doesn't allow Ctrl+C *grrr*
<Mamarok> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/kde-window-manager_4%3a4.3.85-0ubuntu1~karmic1~ppa3_amd64.deb (--unpack):
<Mamarok>  trying to overwrite '/usr/share/kde4/config/aurorae.knsrc', which is also in package kwin-style-aurorae 0:0.2.1-0ubuntu1
<Mamarok> here you go ^^
<Mamarok> and btw, there is a typo in the website announcement:
<Mamarok> udo apt-get dist-uprade
 * Mamarok is not good at copy-paste today
<Mamarok> it reads dist-uprade, missing the g
* ScottK changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Lucid Alpha 1 Released! | Kubuntu has the Doctor on the brain | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo | Oustanding merges: http://people.ubuntuwire.com/~lucas/merges.html |Congratulations to Quintasan for becoming a MOTU
<Quintasan> Hello
<ghostcube> ehlo
<Riddell> pleasingly I have no merges with my name next to it
<Riddell> oh actually it helps if I search by my launchpad id
<Quintasan> :D
 * Quintasan is off to help his dad, then back to backtracing crashes
 * jussi01 hugs Riddell
<freeflying> ScottK: arounds?
<ScottK> freeflying: Yes.
<ScottK> Riddell: We're really close to having things about as built as we are going to.  How would you feel about doing your qt4-x11 upload to fix powerpc today?
<Riddell> hmm, I havn't started looking at it, I don't know the right syntax for arch specific patches
<Riddell> or it may need to be done in the rules file specially
<Riddell> let me look into it
<ScottK> Whatver you did for armel last cycle (IIRC nepomuk stuff) worked out OK.
<ScottK> Sparc is fully built now.
<seele_> ScottK: you have a sparc station?
<ScottK> seele: No.  Just tracking it in Launchpad.
<seele> ah
<ScottK> IA64 is done now too (don't have that either)
<Lex79> JontheEchidna: when you got a second can you ack colibri on revu? thanks
<ghostcube> hi
<ghostcube> updated to beta 2 worked fine :)
<ghostcube> anyone knows who is doing the ppa for nvidia vdpau drivers ?
<ghostcube> ah got it njsnider
<ghostcube> bjsnider
<ghostcube> o.o
<ghostcube> ok Qt 4.6 and kde 4.4 beta 2 in combination with new nvidia driver definetly rox
<ghostcube> teh fast
<Blizzz> well, Qt 4.6 sux for me, lot of bug reports refering to it
<zegenie> anyone have any idea about why kded4 eats 100% cpu in 4.4 beta2?
<Riddell> no, try unloading modules or using gdb
 * Daskreech waves
<Daskreech> Quintasan|Szel: ping
<Mamarok> just installed that Beta 2 stuff on Karmic, I have all my desktop settings gone (activities, etc.), 2 panels (which luckily at least kept the settings, but twice, one smaller and hard to get rid of) and plasma crashes galore. I guess this is to be expected?
<Mamarok> Oh and Akonadi doesn't run anymore
<Mamarok> +: it's fast, desktop effects work like double speed now
<Daskreech> back up ~/.kde before upgrades
<dhillon-v10> nixternal, hi :D I looked at the lucid todo for kubuntu and are there any developmental tasks I can take part in
<ScottK> Mamarok: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/eglibc/2.10.2-2ubuntu4
<ScottK> Riddell: kdepim finally finished on armel, so that's fully built too.
<txwikinger> http://www.techradar.com/news/software/operating-systems/8-of-the-best-kde-distributions-657523?artc_pg=3
 * ScottK now waits for Riddell brilliant debian/rules hack for powerpc only patches
<ScottK> txwikinger: You have been busy.  We all chatted about that ages ago.
<dhillon-v10> ScottK, hi :D how are you
<ScottK> dhillon-v10: Busy
<dhillon-v10> ScottK, do you have any idea when merge-o-matic is going to be back, I heard its down right now
<ScottK> Never unless someone fixes it.
<dhillon-v10> ScottK, alright that's good enough for an answer :D I just continue my work as it then
<ScottK> dhillon-v10: The answer wasn't a joke.  It's completely maintainerless right now, so unless someone volunteers to work on it, it won't get fixed.
<Mamarok> ScottK: what about the backport to Karmic?
<ScottK> Mamarok: Rules say it has to be fixed in the development release first, so this would be step one.
<dhillon-v10> ScottK, I am really good at web designing, much better than packaging, can I get working on it, please
<ScottK> All I know is I say it building.
<Mamarok> OK, nice to know :)
<ScottK> dhillon-v10: Source is in the merge-o-matic project on Launchpad.
<dhillon-v10> ScottK, alright so what's the main problem behind it, is it not updating the packages
<ScottK> dhillon-v10: It needs to deal with v3 format source packages.
<dhillon-v10> ScottK, what's v3 format package
<ScottK> dhillon-v10: Remember the start of the conversation where I said I was busy?  Google can help you with that one.
<dhillon-v10> ScottK, I am sorry I didn't mean to bother you, I'll google that
<Zorael> Is the Akonadi kcm module being transitioned out in 4.4? I see it's still in kdepim-runtime but it doesn't have a .desktop service entry.
<ScottK> Zorael: It's in a separate binary now.
<ScottK> (I think)
<JontheEchidna> Zorael: upstream decided to remove the module, since basically the only thing you could do with it is break Akonadi (unless you really knew what you were doing)
<Zorael> JontheEchidna: Ah, okay, makes sense.
 * Riddell puts up some mistletoe here too and stand underneith it
 * claydoh dcc's smooches to Riddell :)
<Riddell> yay!
 * claydoh is enjoying his beta2 presents , many thanks to all!
<Riddell> ScottK: what do you think of this? http://bazaar.launchpad.net/%7Ekubuntu-members/qt/ubuntu/revision/50
<Riddell> I've really no idea if that's the right syntax in rules
<ScottK> Looking
<nixternal> unix:!mac:*-g++*:QMAKE_LFLAGS += -Wl,--gc-sections   <- is this common for removing this line?
<nixternal> back in the day, I would add that line when building on my old mac
<crimsun> the linker explodes on ppc with --gc-sections
<crimsun> meaning 10.04's current linker explodes on ppc
<ScottK> Riddell: Looks right.  Looks similar to what you did in http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/kdebase-runtime/ubuntu/revision/69
<ScottK> Of course I left the #ENDIF of of my IA64 build fix on the first try, so don't go by me.
#kubuntu-devel 2009-12-24
<nixternal> crimsun: is that linker explosion newer then? newer as in probably a year ago when I was testing PPC crap here?
<ScottK> nixternal: Either it's newer or the new qt4-x11 changed what it was doing.
<crimsun> I'm pretty sure Scott and Steve were debugging it earlier this week
<ScottK> Yep.
<ScottK> At least where Scott asked Steve to figure it out and he did means "Scott and Stever were debugging".
<Riddell> gosh, look what day it is
<nixternal> I could always fire up my PPC and put Lucid on it for some work if needed
<ScottK> nixternal: Bug 498631 is the one we're trying to work around here.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 498631 in binutils "ld segfaults with --gc-sections on powerpc" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/498631
<ryanakca> Should kigo recommend or at least suggest a Go engine such as gnugo ? Users get told that they need to install one when they first run otherwise.
<crimsun> ryanakca: I would think "Recommends"
<crimsun> it's kinda useless otherwise
<nixternal> yeah, w/o a go engine it won't do a darn thing
<nixternal> what's the deal with systemsettings printer config?
<Riddell> the deal?
<nixternal> yes, it doesn't work for me, I get the "...does not provide an interface 'KCModule' with keyword...."
<ryanakca> Could someone with upload access to the PPA / whereever the changes need to be made make them please? (add gnugo as a recommends to kigo)
<ScottK> ryanakca: Where is it now?
<Riddell> nixternal: oh kdebindings needs love I expect
<Riddell> ifeq (i386,powerpc)
<Riddell> /bin/sh: Syntax error: word unexpected (expecting ")")
<Riddell> humbug
<shtylman> ryanakca: how goes the website?
<nixternal> Riddell: oh yeah, seeing as kdebindings is 4.3.2-0ubuntu4.1
<ScottK> Someone should fix that.
<ryanakca> ScottK: I'm using 4.3.85 at the moment from the PPA.
<nixternal> if nobody is working on it, I will take a look after dinner
<nixternal> ryanakca: kdebindings from ppa?
<nixternal> seems there is a 4.3.4 there at least, the ppa that is for kdebindings
<shtylman> ScottK: what was the problem with mergin with bzr?
<shtylman> I say your list posting saying stuff failed
<shtylman> was it just not well documented?
<ScottK> shtylman: It's totally different than the way I've done it before.
<shtylman> I see
<ScottK> Parts of it aren't well documented
<ryanakca> nixternal: no, kigo from the kdegames source
<ScottK> Parts of it don't work well.
<ScottK> I think it's fine for simple merges that don't have any branch import problems.
<ryanakca> nixternal: version 4:4.3.85-0ubuntu1~karmic1~ppa1
<ryanakca> shtylman: I'll need to prod the sysadmins when I get back from my vacation
<ryanakca> shtylman: (I'm in Florida at the moment)
<shtylman> ooo
<shtylman> is it warm there
<shtylman> ?
<shtylman> ScottK: gotcha
<ryanakca> shtylman: currently 60F ... average of 71 this week
<shtylman> very nice
<ryanakca> Better than snow back home :)
<shtylman> haha
<JontheEchidna> what a lovely time or year to get a head cold :(
<shtylman> im sick as well :(
<Riddell> aww
<JontheEchidna> At least I'll be getting a new compy for Christmas :)
<shtylman> nice
<shtylman> desktop or laptop?
 * Daskreech wants a new compy :(
<nixternal> hrmm, what's up with pbuilder? I am getting a weird error
<JontheEchidna> laptop
<JontheEchidna> about time I retired this dinosaur of a desktop
<Daskreech> How old is it?
<nixternal> hrmm
<JontheEchidna> Sysinfo for 'jonathan-desktop': Linux 2.6.32-9-generic running KDE Development Platform 4.3.85 (KDE 4.3.85 (KDE 4.4 Beta2)), CPU: Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU 2.50GHz at 2500 MHz (5000 bogomips), HD: 166/217GB, RAM: 604/615MB, 163 proc's, 1.7d up
<JontheEchidna> 6 years now, I believe
 * Daskreech shudders at celeron
<JontheEchidna> yeh :/
<JontheEchidna> came with 128 MB RAM originally
<shtylman> wow
<shtylman> how do you survive
<Daskreech> I have 700 MB of RAM
<Daskreech>  I upgraded it to that
<Daskreech> 1.2 Ghz Prc but at least it's AMD
<shtylman> I have 6gb of ram
<Daskreech> That's like my hard drive :)
<shtylman> haha
<Daskreech> Reminds me the other day I was helping someone in #kubuntu and he was having problems with compositing
<JontheEchidna> New laptop will have 4GB RAM, Intel Dual-Core @ 2.16 GHZ and an Intel X4500MHD graphics card (new, but not new enough to not be unsupported by the intel drivers)
<Daskreech> Turned out he was having performance issues  and after about 2 Mins said it was in a Virtual machine
<shtylman> hahaha
<shtylman> nice
<shtylman> JontheEchidna: sounds like it will be good :)
<Daskreech> So I started trying to find out how much resources the Virtual machine had and he said about 4GB
<Daskreech> Right but how much RAM did you give the Virtual machine?
<Daskreech>  About 4GB
<Daskreech> Oh ... Well how much RAM do you have in the computer?
<Daskreech> 42 GB
<Daskreech> I'm sorry I can't help you anymore
<JontheEchidna> 42? or 4.2?
<Daskreech> 42
<JontheEchidna> lol
<JontheEchidna> The answer to life, universe, and how I have no knowledge of computers :D
<Daskreech> it can support like 68GB or something
<Daskreech> he was waiting for the rest of it to arrive
<JontheEchidna> oh, so he seriously had 42 GB?
<Daskreech> Yes
<JontheEchidna> o_0
<Daskreech> Yeah
<Daskreech> That's when I decided I needed a new computer
<Daskreech> >_>
<JontheEchidna> heh
<Daskreech> Some Server he has for work
<shtylman> wow
<shtylman> 42gb
<JontheEchidna> The lappy: http://www.bestbuy.com/site/Asus+-+Laptop+with+Intel%26%23174%3B+Pentium%26%23174%3B+Processor+-+Midnight+Blue/9555992.p?id=1218124206463&skuId=9555992
<Daskreech> but seriously when you have more RAM than I had in the first three Hard drives I've owned combined it's time to step up a little
<Daskreech> Why not a system76?
<JontheEchidna> out of the budget range for me
<Daskreech> kk
<JontheEchidna> would have been nice if I could, but I'm pretty glad with what I got for the price :)
<nixternal> anyone having probs with pbuilder on lucid?
<JontheEchidna> coincidentally I got a out-of-disk-space error
<JontheEchidna> my fault, though
<JontheEchidna> (irt to pbuilder errors)
<Lex79> nixternal: I have this error with pbuilder: /usr/lib/pbuilder/pbuilder-checkparams: line 150: /dev/fd/62: No such file or directory
<nixternal> ok, same here Lex79
<Lex79> :(
<JontheEchidna> better not pbuilder update then...
<nixternal> my pbuilder-dist works fine in karmic, but no on my lucid box
<nixternal> oh well
 * nixternal goes and eats some chicago style pizza
<Daskreech> Lex79: Been out for a little how is the Virtuoso 6.0.1 builds going?
<Lex79> Daskreech: I've no news for now
<Daskreech> Lex79: ok
<nixternal> Lex79: line 181 and 182 in /usr/bin/pbuilder-dist, comment them out and pbuilder-dist works again
<Lex79> thanks :)
<Daskreech> JontheEchidna: I'm looking at the outstanding merges. What's the deal with webkitkde?
<Daskreech>  The svn numbers are basically the same but the Debian version is 0.4 while Ubuntu is 0.1
<Daskreech> nixternal: I severely miss alt+click when I'm not on Linux :(
<JontheEchidna> seems they found a version number elusively hidden in some file somewhere
<JontheEchidna> they forgot to put ~ before svn though. I just hope webkitkde doesn't decide to release as 0.4 :/
<JontheEchidna> epoch numbers are no fun
<ScottK> Riddell: Thanks for the qt4-x11 upload.  I guess we'll know something in ~ 3 hours.
<nixternal> Lex79: I think the pbuilder issue isn't pbuilder related
<nixternal> if you google /dev/fd/62 you will see people experiencing the issue with a variety of different things
<nixternal> I am wondering if one of keybuk's updates (ie. mountall) might be the cause
<Lex79> nixternal: btw your trick doesn't work here
<nixternal> Lex79: yeah, it feels a bit deeper with the same /dev/fd/62
<nixternal> I saw your thing
<Lex79> uhm yes latest update for puilder was 4 weeks ago, so you're right, the bug is related to other stuff
<nixternal> Lex79: I have the fix...testing it now
<nixternal> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/lucid/mountall/lucid/revision/252
<nixternal> keybuk already knows about it
<nixternal> /dev/fd isn't being created currently on mounted, that change to /etc/init/mounted-dev.conf fixes it
<nixternal> I will tell you here in 1 minute
<nixternal> and it didn't
<nixternal> hehe
<Daskreech> nixternal: is it being created?
<nixternal> not yet
<nixternal> Lex79: tmp fix is this ->  'ln -s /proc/self/fd /dev/fd'
<nixternal> a hack, but at least it works
<nixternal> anyone know if there is an easy way to have make in a pbuilder env use '-j5' or such?
<nixternal> kdebindings beta2 test build run 1 in effect
<nixternal> and that was quick
<Lex79> nixternal: DEBBUILDOPTS="-j5" in your .pbuilderrc
<nixternal> ahhh, that's the trick
<nixternal> damn libboost...snuck a quick one on me I see... :)
<nixternal> OK, kdebinding test build run 2 now in session
<nixternal> there is my libboost culprate right there
<ScottK-netbook> nixternal: You gotta use 1.40
<nixternal> yeah, would have been nice if that was communicated somewhere :p
<nixternal> luckily I can read between the lines in pbuilder output
<ScottK-netbook> IIRC it's in /topic of the batcave
<nixternal> why not in here? that batcave is silly
<nixternal> TRANSPARENCY!
<nixternal> ;)
<ScottK-netbook> Because at the time we were doing the work on all the other packages, the tarballs weren't public yet.
<ScottK-netbook> Doesn't generally get used any other time.
<nixternal> it seems autoconnect doesn't connect to the bunker
<nixternal> so that is why I am not in there
<nixternal> and that invite shit is so enterthegame IRC server for Quake 3 clans 10 years ago
<ScottK-netbook> Hey, I just volunteer here.
<nixternal> haha
<nixternal> just bustin' your...hrmm, probably shouldn't say that
<nixternal> oh man, I went up to great mistakes today...holy cow man, it is so amazing the memories it brought back...I was over on the recruit side
<nixternal> scared teh shit out of some rickies
 * nixternal hates kdebindings
<nixternal>  /wi9
<nixternal> hrmm
<jussi01> Happy birthday mr Riddell
<nixternal> jussi01: aren't you a bit late on that one?
<nixternal> I thought it was yesterday :)
<nixternal> I forgot to say happy birthday, so Riddell here it goes...HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!! \o/  pretty soon you will have a walking device like ScottK :D
 * nixternal goes to bed
<jussi01> nixternal: FACEBOOK SAID SO :D
<Mamarok> Happy Birthday, Mr Riddell :)
<crimsun> hmm, not topic-locked, you could sneak it into the topic
* Mamarok changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Happy Birthday, Mr. Riddell :) | Lucid Alpha 1 Released! | Kubuntu has the Doctor on the brain | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo | Oustanding merges: http://people.ubuntuwire.com/~lucas/merges.html |Congratulations to Quintasan for becoming a MOTU
<Mamarok> there you go :)
 * almostxmaslogger pokes and hugs and gives Riddell the cuddles
<almostxmaslogger> Riddell: happy birthday :*
<almostxmaslogger> JontheEchidna: btw, /usr/share/kde4/config/aurorae.knsrc from kde-window-manager conflicts with kwin-style-aurorea (4.4b2) ... should look into that :P
<Quintasan> hello
 * Quintasan hands a package full of cookies to Riddell
<ghostcube> the new miniprogram dialog is nice
<ghostcube> but from the cashew in the corner it crashes my compiz :D
<Riddell> ScottK: ooh ooh it compiled!
<Riddell> ScottK: apparantly the correct syntax would be  unix:!mac:*-g++*:!equals(QT_ARCH, powerpc):QMAKE_LFLAGS += -Wl,--gc-sections
<Riddell> question is do we want to risk it now that we have another solution
<ScottK> Personally, I'm relucant to mess with it, but I can see how having a patch that's only applied on on arch could be problematic for maintainability.
<ScottK> Riddell: How about update in bzr for now and then we do that after all the KDE stuff is built?
<Riddell> ooh, kde4libs is compiling
<ScottK> Yep.
<ScottK> nixternal: Get anywhere with bindings?
<rgreening> morning
<rgreening> happy bday Riddell... did I miss it?
<rgreening> :)
<ryanakca> How do I fix kigo if bzr: ERROR: Invalid url supplied to transport: "lp:ubuntu/kigo": kigo in ubuntu has no default branch.
<Riddell> ooh thanks rgreening
<ryanakca> Old fashion way?
<ryanakca> Riddell: Happy birthday :)
<Riddell> ryanakca: wrong way around
<Riddell> lp:kigo/ubuntu
<ghostcube> o.o Happy Birthday  how old ?? :)
<ryanakca> Riddell: Ah, thanks
<Riddell> ryanakca: well assuming there's a kigo product
<Riddell> ghostcube: 28!
<ryanakca> bzr: ERROR: Invalid url supplied to transport: "lp:kigo/ubuntu": No such project: kigo
<ghostcube> :O hehe
<Riddell> ryanakca: you want the magic importing stuff?
<ryanakca> Riddell: I don't really care, I just want to add a recommends to kigo, whichever way is easiest :)
<Riddell> ryanakca: apt-get source kigo, edit, make debdiff and send to whoever's uploading
<ryanakca> Riddell: OK
<ScottK> ryanakca: Isn't kigo part of kdegames?
<ScottK> You have to do all the bzr stuff by source package, not binary package.
<ScottK> For that you want ~kubuntu-members/kdegames/ubuntu
<Quintasan> Riddell: happy bday, I sent you cookies but I don't think they arrived ;)
<Riddell> ooh cookies
<ryanakca> Could someone with upload access upload from lp:~kubuntu-members/kdegames/ubuntu please? Diff : http://paste.ubuntu.com/345911/
<JontheEchidna> something I have upload access to :)
 * Quintasan gives cookies to JontheEchidna
<Quintasan> well cookies for everyone
 * Quintasan gives cookies to everyone
 * JontheEchidna om noms
<ScottK> ryanakca: As long as it's in bzr, I think that's the kind of change that can wait for the next upload.
<Quintasan> hmm anyone knows how can I get Kubuntu Lanyard? They are sold it store but only with Share the spirit kit :/
<Quintasan> -it
<Quintasan> oh nvm, found it
<Quintasan> damn, shipping costs three times the lanyard :/
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Any idea why http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/NBS/konqueror-plugins ?
<JontheEchidna> improper merge
<JontheEchidna> the konqueror-plugins binary transitional package got removed
<JontheEchidna> fixing, btw
<JontheEchidna> ugh, the bzr vcs fields got removed in the merge too
<ScottK> I guess a chat with the merger is in order.
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: ping
<JontheEchidna> (but happy birthday too :)
<Riddell> hi JontheEchidna
<Riddell> thanks
<JontheEchidna> no prob, uploading a fix
<JontheEchidna> oh, thanks for the birthday bit
<JontheEchidna> anyways, just to let you know, there were a few things wrong with the konq-plugins merge
<JontheEchidna> I believe we still have a konqueror-plugins package from hardy, so the binary transitional package shouldn't have been removed
<JontheEchidna> also the vcs entries disappeared
<Riddell> those two were part of the same block in the diff so I must have missed that block
<JontheEchidna> I guess that this is my Christmas present to you? :D
<Riddell> birthday present!  no christmas presents until tomorrow :)
 * ScottK knows how that is.
 * ScottK has a birthday in 4 days.
 * ScottK cannot begin to count how many times he's gotten presents "Merry Christmas and Happy Birthday".
<ScottK> Not that I'm bitter or anything.
<JontheEchidna> lol
<Quintasan> Can anyone give me a reason why I'm being made to wear a suit and a tie?
<Quintasan> @_@
 * Quintasan looks around for his hat.
<Quintasan> Perfect. :D
<rgreening> you bitter? no way!
<rgreening> must go finish my x-mas shopping before everything closes...
<rgreening> :)
<txwikinger> merry Christmas
<nixternal> ScottK: got nowhere with bindings...I did get somthing though
<nixternal> oh, it was a few more gray hairs
<nixternal> I tried a patch from fedora, no good, tried trunk, no good....need to figure out the undefined references
<ScottK> nixternal: Good luck.  BTW, the other place the boost thing was published was the ubuntu-devel-announce ML.  If you aren't on that one, you should be.
<nixternal> ScottK: heh, you are right, it is there :)
 * maco makes note to self regarding ScottK's birthday
<maco> ScottK: 28 dec, you say?
<ScottK> Yup.
<maco> im just gonna not put a year in with that in kontact ;)
<crimsun> Scott is hardly the most elderly
<maco> crimsun: he's got a daughter id consider "my age-ish" so im not gonna ask
<ScottK> Not the most, but definitely on one end of the curve.
<maco> hm so no kontact tells me on the summary page.. today Riddell, tomorrow stepdad, tomorrow ex boyfriend, tomorrow nik, 28th scott
<maco> s/no/now/
<maco> all these christmas babies!
<crimsun> summer marriages, pro'ly
<crimsun> sigh, spring
<crimsun> I need to do something about this ridiculous muscle memory
<jussi01> aaaaaarrrrrrrrrrggh...
<jussi01> can anyone here get the videos here to work? http://yle.fi/elavaarkisto/?s=s&g=4&ag=90&t=510&a=8286
<nixternal> jussi01: nope
<jussi01> hrrr
<jussi01> apparently works on ubuntu...
<jussi01> very frustrating
<jussi01> as Im trying to make it work for sari's parents where i just installed kubuntu. Ive got restricted extras, w32codecs and tried all manner of other things
<jussi01> nixternal: did it take you to the checklist? if so theres a link underneath to click
<nixternal> yes
<jussi01> and no go... :(
<nixternal> firefox had a red X, and the windows media player garbage had a ?
<jussi01> yeah, it checks for media player, but the link underneath says something like, "try anyway"
<nixternal> jussi01: have you tried mozilla-plugin-vlc or mozilla-mplayer?
<jussi01> nixternal: both
<nixternal> those have helped me in the past, though they don't work right now :)
<jussi01> its very frustrating
<nixternal> plus, I can't read the messages, but I can understand IE, Firefox, and Windows Media Player
<jussi01> Myrtti said its working on gnome...
<jussi01> nixternal: so you clicked the link underneth though?
<nixternal> let me try again
<nixternal> ok, clicked that link...says it is connecting to server
<jussi01> lets see..
<jussi01> nixternal: using firefox?
<nixternal> yes
<jussi01> :(
<jussi01> i just dont understand this
<Quintasan> oh man, I'm so full
<nixternal> the link won't even play in kaffeine, which tells me that they are using an asx codec that isn't in the w32codecs (yet?)
<jussi01> nixternal: but it works on gnome?
<nixternal> does it?
<jussi01> Myrtti says yes...
<nixternal> interesting
<nixternal> jussi01: I wonder if myrtti has some extra package that is making it work? I can't get it to work in Kubuntu (Karmic & Lucid), Debian w/ Xmonad (sid), nor Ubuntu (Karmic & Lucid)
<jussi01> nixternal: I can give you her package list if it helps...?
<nixternal> and it doesn't work in Fedora (KDE), openSUSE (KDE), Arch (KDE), Slackware (KDE) either
<Tm_T> using what, xine, gstreamer?
<nixternal> oh shit, I got it playing in kaffeine jussi01
<nixternal> jussi01: http://www.nixternal.com/files/itworks.png    :)
 * daskreech hugs his phonon working uber enabled (once you don't need visualisations) kaffiene 
<daskreech> nixternal: You should have an option in the pastebin applet to upload to your own onwed site
<nixternal> jussi01: the problem is, the 195.248.86.140 URL times out, so you have to wait for it to hit the 2nd IP listed in the .asx file...I don't know if it times out or not, but one of the links in a REF in the .asx file does play
<nixternal> daskreech: that is not a bad idea actually
<daskreech> nixternal: So you are saying that Myrtti's computer has ....patience installed?
<nixternal> kaffeine will play it, nothing else will :/
<Tm_T> nixternal: is that phonon then, with xine?
<nixternal> Tm_T: I guess...I just installed kaffeine and it worked
<Tm_T> roger
<Tm_T> you tried other phonon-based players? (:
<nixternal> well, the .asx file is bogus, you have to open the asx file and grab the 2nd URL for it to work, but at least it plays
<Tm_T> nixternal: typical, actually, I'm used to use script as launcher for those urls, which parses the right url and uses it
<nixternal> dragon works
<nixternal> http://194.252.88.103/player/50/33/503369_1.wmv   <- that is the 2nd REF url in the .asx file that does work
<nixternal> what happens is mplayer grabs the .asx file and times out on the first link
<Tm_T> perhaps giving usual --playlist switch might help
<nixternal> it didn't
<nixternal> I tried that first
<Tm_T> roger
<nixternal> I downloaded the .asx file
<nixternal> mplayer isn't even playing the .wmv file
<nixternal> wow, this is stupid....check this out
<nixternal> <ASX><ENTRY><TITLE></TITLE><REF HREF="http://195.248.86.140/player/50/33/503375_1.wmv"/><REF HREF="http://194.252.88.103/player/50/33/503375_1.wmv"/><REF HREF="http://mfile.akamai.com/21878/wmv/yle.download.akamai.com/21878/archive/50/33/503375_1.asx?prop=e"/></ENTRY></ASX>
<nixternal> that is the contents of the .asx file right....the first REF, the .140 IP, doesn't work...so mplayer should try to go to the 2nd URL but it doesn't
<nixternal> now here is the contents of http://194.252.88.103/player/50/33/503375_1.wmv
<nixternal> [Reference]
<nixternal> Ref1=http://194.252.88.103/player/50/33/503375_1.wmv?MSWMExt=.asf
<nixternal> Ref2=http://10.1.1.86:80/player/50/33/503375_1.wmv?MSWMExt=.asf
<Tm_T> nixternal: also typically those asf/asx files are not properly formatted, have seen it many times (:
<Tm_T> yup
<nixternal> I have now learned how to play a local radio station that doesn't work either :)
<nixternal> whoa, kaffeine rocks...it even plays TV channels
<jussi01> nixternal: yes, yes it does..
<jussi01> I got ot to open the link, kinda... pasting it in open link... but still why doesnt the plugin work?
* maco changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Happy Birthday, Riddell :) | Lucid Alpha 1 Released! | Kubuntu has the Doctor on the brain | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo | Oustanding merges: http://people.ubuntuwire.com/~lucas/merges.html |Congratulations to Quintasan for becoming a MOTU
<jussi01> nixternal: so, is there some way we can fix this?
<nixternal> jussi01: I have no clue
<jussi01> :/
 * jussi01 sighs...
<nixternal> I think bugs need to be filed though
<nixternal> but I don't know where
<jussi01> nor do I. Im trying to figure it all out..
<jussi01> nixternal: suprising that kaffeine doesnt have any settings...
<daskreech> jussi01: the perfect app!
<jussi01> daskreech: no no...
<jussi01> anyways, Im off for a bit...
<Bugsbane> Are there any plans to package the virtuoso-server for the KDE 4.4 betas?
<daskreech> Bugsbane: Yes
<Bugsbane> daskreech: Nice. Thanks!
<daskreech> http://virtuoso.openlinksw.com/dataspace/dav/wiki/Main/VOSNews
<daskreech> When that updates again
<nixternal> Kate's 'Export to HTML' plugin is absolutely amazing!
<nixternal> I was being sarcastic btw..it is good though
<nixternal> :TOhtml
 * nixternal goes and does something a bit more productive with the family possibly
 * JontheEchidna migrates to the new lappy
<daskreech> JontheEchidna: Oooh it arrived?
<shtylman> oh
<daskreech> em
<claydoh> Merry Christmas, Cristmas Eve, and Happy Birthday!!
<Riddell> yay
<Lex79> Riddell: Happy Birthday :-*
<daskreech> JontheEchidna: new lappy?
<JontheEchidna> yus!
<Lex79> Merry Christmas to all :)
 * JontheEchidna is on live cd
 * claydoh sends everyone cups of piping hot Wendy's chili and all the Double baconator sandwiches they can handle :)
<Lex79> JontheEchidna: so now you can build what you want? :)
<Lex79> I'm happy for you
<JontheEchidna> yeah, just not upload :P
<Riddell> we'll get that fixed JontheEchidna
<Lex79> ahahha :D
<JontheEchidna> Error 5: dependency not met: gawk not found in path
<JontheEchidna> erm
<JontheEchidna> I do not like quassel
<JontheEchidna> it seems to not have a sysinfo script
<maco> ubuntu ships mawk, not gawk, by default
<maco> i didnt realize it had scripting support at all
<JontheEchidna> yeah, I tried to do /sysinfo and it spit an error message out 20 times, then made me say that :/
<JontheEchidna> oh well, kubuntu should be done installing soon enough :)
<Riddell> merry christmas CET!
<_Groo_> hi/2 all
<Riddell> ~identica dent hello
<Riddell> kb9vqf:
<Riddell> hmm, no kubotu
<daskreech> :-)
<_Groo_> hey Riddell
<_Groo_> i did the package for virtuoso 5.0.12, its working like a charm
<_Groo_> unfortunatelly everytime i try to upload it to my ppa it stops at the last byte :(
<Riddell> cor
<Riddell> upload it somewhere else and we can put it into experimental PPA?
<daskreech> _Groo_: Cool :)
<_Groo_> Riddell: how can i create just the diff using the debuild? i could send you just the diff, with my quilt changes and the likes
<_Groo_> oh btw, akonadi is missing from system settings in beta2!!!
<neversfelde> merry christmas everyone
<_Groo_> neversfelde: thanks, to you too
<_Groo_> neversfelde: akonadi missing from system settings in beta 2, and i have a virtuoso package :)
<neversfelde> _Groo_: afaik was the akonadi kcm module removed by upstream, because it was to dangerous to mess up your system, but I do not have a reliable network connection atm, so I might be wrong :)
<_Groo_> neversfelde: ah ok, i can still configure it using the direct akonadi icon, but if they did it, it was a stupid call, system settings arent suposed to be messes with in the first place
<_Groo_> neversfelde: i only did a BIG package for virtuoso, since the idea would be to use it temporarily while debians wait for 6.0.1, what do you guys think?
<Riddell> _Groo_: debuild -S
<Riddell> debdiff <old>.dsc <new>.dsc
<_Groo_> Riddell: im trying to upload it again to my ppa, if im unsucessfull ill send you the diff via mail
<Riddell> oh but it's a new package so not debdiff
<_Groo_> Riddell: yeah :( thats the problem, well i can package my debian/ and send to you if the damn dput doesnt go anywhere
 * _Groo_ wants a web based launchpad dput
<Quintasan> HURRR
<Quintasan> anyone here has two displays configured?
<neversfelde> Quintasan: yes
<Quintasan> neversfelde: do you have one display connected via VGA port? I think this is related
<neversfelde> Quintasan: yes, but I cannot test anything, because it is my desktop and it is far away
<neversfelde> I guess this does not help :)
<Quintasan> neversfelde: well, it goes like this, I have two screens, 23" and 17", the 23" is connected via DVI and 17" is connect via VGA. The problem is that the stupid X server treats the 17" as main screen and all windows I open appear there >_<
<Quintasan> I tired setting the 23" as main screen in nvidia settings but it didn't help :/
<_Groo_> btw anyone fixed the koffice-kde4 bug?
<neversfelde> Quintasan: I have a NVIDIA card and I am using nvidia-settings for this
<neversfelde> _Groo_: which bug?
<neversfelde> hu
<neversfelde> Happy birthday Riddell
<Quintasan> neversfelde: but it's like X ignores it, every app I open pops out at the 17" screen which is just stupid since I marked the bigger one as default >_<
<Riddell> thanks neversfelde, with only two minutes to go :)
<neversfelde> Quintasan: you can force every app to open at a special position
<neversfelde> Riddell: :)
#kubuntu-devel 2009-12-25
<Quintasan> neversfelde: I can't even imagine setting every damn window to start up on certain position :P
<neversfelde> Quintasan: I do this and it helps me a lot :)
<Quintasan> well, let me restart X
<_Groo_> neversfelde: i opened it up last week, krita is using old lib which conflicts with new one libkcraw8
<_Groo_> the one i opened about kdenlive, lex took care of it, this one remains
<JontheEchidna> hrm, scp'ing my home dir is totally killing my bandwith :3
<neversfelde> packages.ubuntu.com says, that we have koffice 2.0.2 in lucid?
 * neversfelde checks bzr
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Merry Kubuntu | Lucid Alpha 1 Released! | Kubuntu has the Doctor on the brain | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo | Oustanding merges: http://people.ubuntuwire.com/~lucas/merges.html |Congratulations to Quintasan for becoming a MOTU
<Quintasan> neversfelde: oh well, guess I will just create rules for the "stupid" windows, for ex. Konversation shows on main screen with no rule :P
<neversfelde> _Groo_: koffice is build against libkdcraw8-dev (>= 4:4.3.80). Are you sure that this bug still exists?
<_Groo_> neversfelde: try to install krita :) it will brake
<neversfelde> _Groo_: no 10.04 here
<_Groo_> neversfelde: http://pastebin.ca/1726358
<neversfelde> _Groo_: I am not sure that it is a problem with krita
<_Groo_> neversfelde: http://pastebin.ca/1726363
<_Groo_> neversfelde: ahhh wait a moment, aparently i have some karmic packages showing up which have koffice 2.1, lucid still has 2.0.2?
<neversfelde> _Groo_: seems that there are some major changes, the koffice merge is unreleased yet
<neversfelde> I do not know why packages.ubuntu.com has 2.0.2, afaik 2.1 was publishedfor lucid
<neversfelde> but I was away for a few weeks, so probably someone else knows the answer
<_Groo_> neversfelde: yeah, well, then thats why i "see" broken packages.. im seeing karmic ones
 * _Groo_ sees broken dead packages oO
<_Groo_> actually im not..
<_Groo_> koffice-kde4 is strange indeed.
<_Groo_> neversfelde: could you release the 2.1 build for lucid?
<neversfelde> _Groo_: no :) I am only a contributor, I have no upload rights
<_Groo_> whos the one to poke? apachelogger?
<neversfelde> Riddell: I am not sure, if "canoe in an open canadian" can be fun when it is - 16 degrees, but I wish you a great trip ;)
<neversfelde> I have a problem with updating fancytasks http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/346174/
<neversfelde> can I just copy over the debian dir and ignore this?
<neversfelde> _Groo_: the Ubuntu sponsors for main, but I bet, they are already notified, but busy these days
<daskreech> Kwin is such a crapshoot for me in KDE 4.4
 * daskreech wonders if e for e-monkey stands of evil
 * daskreech sets emonkey off against eviljussi01 
<emonkey> daskreech, not really ... :-) (or is email, evil-mail?)
<jussi01> Error 5: dependency not met: gawk not found in path
<jussi01> hrm, ScottK you should probably add gawk as some sort of dependency to quassel
<jussi01> Resuming in non X mode: glxinfo not found in path
<jussi01> CPU[-Dual core Intel Core2 Duo T9300 (SMP) clocked at Min:800.000Mhz Max:2501.000Mhz-] Kernel[-2.6.31-16-generic i686-] Up[-7 min-] Mem[-373.2/3024.2MB-] HDD[-120.0GB(28.3% used)-] Procs[-142-] Client[-Quassel v0.6-pre (0.5.0+76 git-eb8fe0e*)-] inxi[-1.0.17-]
<Quintasan> Hiho
<Mamarok> Quintasan: we need new qtscriptbindings the old ones are still compiled with Qt 4.5...
<Mamarok> hence Amarok crashes galore with KDE SC 4.4 beta 2
<Mamarok> impossible to even test 2.2.1.90 on KDE SC 4.4 with that
<Mamarok> it crashes right after the start
<neversfelde> Mamarok: is this a problem in lucid or with the PPA packages?
<markey> neversfelde: PPA, I think
<markey> (she's taking a nap right now)
<neversfelde> markey: k, I will have a look at it
<markey> nice, thanks :)
<ScottK> jussi01: Merry Christmas.  Pleae file a bug with the details and assign it to me.
<ScottK> Merry Christmas everyone.
<JontheEchidna> Merry Christmas
<neversfelde> Merry Christmas ScottK
<neversfelde> and JontheEchidna
<neversfelde> Upgrade to KDE SC 4.3.85 went fine on Karmic except http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/346512/
<jussi01> ScottK: sure, and merry christmas to you :)
<neversfelde> Mamarok, markey: I cannot reproduce problems with amarok here. All is working fine.
<dasKreeCh> Which problems and which amarok?
<dasKreeCh> JontheEchidna: lucid?
<JontheEchidna> yep, running lucid
<dasKreeCh> howsit?
<JontheEchidna> pretty good
<JontheEchidna> <3 new lappy
<dasKreeCh> :-)
<dasKreeCh> feels nicer?
<JontheEchidna> oh yeah
<JontheEchidna> I can actualy use desktop effects now
<dasKreeCh> That's 5/0% for me right now on SC b2
<dasKreeCh> 1/2 the time it will tell me it either cannot find the video card or the extensions fail so I can't turn it on. Other 1/2 it works fine
<Mamarok> neversfelde: it crashes persistently, can't even make it stay for more than 10 seconds
<Mamarok> and the qtscriptbindings are compiled against Qt 4.5.1 apparently, that will not work
<neversfelde> Mamarok: you are using Karmic?
<Mamarok> yep
<Mamarok> but KDE 4.4. beta 2
<Mamarok> neversfelde: using Amarok 2.2-git, of course
<neversfelde> Mamarok: I tested it with KDE SC 4.4 beta2 and the Amarok packages in our beta backports PPA, no problems so far.
<Mamarok> neversfelde: tried the Amarok 2.2.1 90 packages?
<neversfelde> Mamarok: yes
<Mamarok> well, then I don't know, but I can't make Amarok work with 4.4 SC beta, and from the console output it has problems with the scriptbindings
<neversfelde> Mamarok: I have a qtscriptbindings package that was build against Qt 4.6.0, still needs testbuilding. I'll ping you, when it is ready.
<Mamarok> neversfelde: yes, please :)
<dasKreeCh> JontheEchidna: are you doing a clean install or a migration?
<JontheEchidna> clean install, scp over the home dir
<JontheEchidna> so both, I guess
<dasKreeCh> JontheEchidna: I'm always amazed at how much I've customized my install everytime I do a brand new install
<JontheEchidna> heh, yeah
<dasKreeCh> one of the weaknesses of UNIX I guess
<dasKreeCh> It's too customizable and stable
<JontheEchidna> a bit jpeg-artifacty, but: http://imagebin.ca/view/s4V_sm.html
<JontheEchidna> forgot the pager :x
<dasKreeCh> JontheEchidna: Bespin?
<JontheEchidna> yeah
<dasKreeCh> That looks pretyt good actually
<JontheEchidna> the bottom panel autohides as to not take up vertical space
<dasKreeCh> How did you get it flattened like that?
<dasKreeCh> some dock like panel replacement?
<JontheEchidna> The Fancy Tasks widget comes with a custom panel
<dasKreeCh> ah
<JontheEchidna> right click -> add panel -> fancy panel, if you have plasma-widget-fancytasks installed
<dasKreeCh> ok :-)
<dasKreeCh> I wonder if I can drag a picture to a existing Photo widget and have it add the picture to the slideshow?
<Mamarok> btw, I have no working Akonadi in beta 2, is this a known bug?
<JontheEchidna> yeah, waiting on virtuoso
<dasKreeCh> how far is that?
<JontheEchidna> depends on when they release 6.0.1
<Mamarok> which makes kontact totally useless, you are aware of that?
<dasKreeCh> JontheEchidna: Probably not before new years
<dasKreeCh> Mamarok: All of kontact?
<nixternal> Happy Holidays everyone!
<Mamarok> dasKreeCh: the address book doesn't work at all, and I really need that
<patcito> hey
<patcito> I get "plasma-desktop(6974)/plasma SystemTray::TaskArea::addWidgetForTask: widget already exists, trying to reposition it" flodding in my console when I add a systray to my panel
<patcito> and plasma uses more than 80% of CPU, on lucid 4.4 beta 2
<ScottK> If anyone has powerpc hardware, it's be very hand for me if you would try to install libnjb5 (in Lucid) and report any errors.
<dasKreeCh> ScottK: #ubuntu-ppc ?
<neversfelde> Mamarok: qtscriptgenerator is in staging, be careful with it ;)
<Mamarok> neversfelde: great, thanks a lot :)
<neversfelde> Mamarok: tell me if it helps. I tested the amarok packages from bate backports on a second machine and they are working there without it. So I am not sure what to do with these packages. Probably thes should go to the experimental ppa.
<neversfelde> yay, kleopatra 4.3.85 can import the cacert root certificate. Great :)
<dhillon-v10> hi guys, one of the kubuntu todo tasks was investigating the Sesame2 source packages, can I work on that task, if so how should I get started
<Mamarok> neversfelde: indeed, it did not solve my problem, that was Qt 4.6.0 related, sorry for the work you did
<neversfelde> Mamarok: no problem, I will delete the packages
#kubuntu-devel 2009-12-26
<neversfelde> I have still no solution for http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/346174/
<neversfelde> is this a problem with translations from launchpad?
<nixternal> anyone fixing qt4 or know a work around for /usr/include/qt4/phonon/Phonon -> . link?
<nixternal> or do we have to patch packages in order for them to build properly?
<nixternal> #include <Phonon/Mediaobject> doesn't work when MediaObject contains '#include "../../phonon/mediaobject.h"
<nixternal> you go back 2 directories you are in /usr/include/
<dhillon-v10> nixternal, hi :D Merry christmas
<nixternal> merry xmas to you too
<dhillon-v10> nixternal, how's it going
<nixternal> it's going
<nixternal> you have got to be kidding me, spammers are attacking LP now? insane
<nixternal> bug 60340
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 60340 in ubuntu-website "preseed example out of date" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/60340
<nixternal> the last 2 comments are spam...that is awesome :/
<dhillon-v10> nixternal, yah, a lot of mailing lists are getting spam as well, I see a lot of that over in gnome moderators
<nixternal> it is expected to get spam on mailing lists, but freakin' bug reports?
<nixternal> never in my life have I seen a bug report get spammed
<neversfelde> ha nixternal :)
<dhillon-v10> nixternal, spammers don't have anything better to do
<neversfelde> what is wrong here http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/346174/ ?
<nixternal> still isn't the point
<nixternal> neversfelde: that happen with a uupdate?
<JontheEchidna> I wonder if uupdate can handle source format 3.0...
<dhillon-v10> nixternal, does launchpad use spam assassin
<nixternal> no idea
<neversfelde> nixternal: yes
<nixternal> I just had an issue with uupdate as well
<nixternal> now I am facing another issue though with libphonon-dev doing a symlink in the same directory with Phonon -> .
<nixternal> that will not work
<nixternal> I don't know where to begin with the fix...it seems correct in Karmic but incorrect in Lucid
<JontheEchidna> oh, that could be due to the patch that patches Phonon up to the copy in kde svn's API
<JontheEchidna> hope you like 8,000 line diffs :)
<nixternal> hrmm, libphonon-dev is supposed to replace libqt4phonon-dev, but they are both installed..that is interesting
 * nixternal wonders if that is the damn problem
<JontheEchidna> libqt4-phonon-dev is the transitional package now
<dhillon-v10> nixternal, hope i am not bothering you too much, I picked another task of investigating the status of bugzilla <-> launchpad integration is that okay with you
<nixternal> don't bother me, but that isn't up to me
<nixternal> i would think that is something for LP devs, or maybe Riddell, or someone with at least dev accounts on both bugzilla and launchpad
<nixternal> nothing we can integrate, has to be done by both kde sysadmins and lp admins
<nixternal> JontheEchidna: can you 'ls -l /usr/include/qt4/phonon/Phonon' and see if it points to . for you
<nixternal> I wonder if this is just an issue with my lucid box
<nixternal> because I noticed in pbuilder I didn't have that issue
<JontheEchidna> I get a bunch of header files
<nixternal> yeah, in my /usr/include/qt4/phonon, Phonon is a link to /usr/include/qt4/phonon
<nixternal> hrmm
<nixternal> hah, something is definitely wrong with mine
<nixternal> dpkg: /usr/include/qt4/phonon/MediaObject not found
<JontheEchidna> you know, there was a mysterious jaunty -> karmic upgrade bug where cmake wouldn't find phonon includes until you reinstalled either libphonon-dev or kdelibs5-dev (can't remember which, or if you needed both)
<nixternal> yeah, that was me and you working that one out now that I remember
<nixternal> I wonder what I funked up when I was doing that
<nixternal> there, fixed it
<ScottK> Nice:
<ScottK> Unpacking kdevplatform-dev (from .../kdevplatform-dev_0.9.96-0ubuntu3_powerpc.deb) ...
<ScottK> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/kdevplatform-dev_0.9.96-0ubuntu3_powerpc.deb (--unpack):
<ScottK>  trying to overwrite '/usr/share/kde4/apps/cmake/modules/FindKDevPlatform.cmake', which is also in package kdelibs5-dev 4:4.3.85-0ubuntu4
<nixternal> hrmm, I thought that one got fixed
<nixternal> both files are exactly the same last I checked, so we can not install it from kdevplatform
<nixternal> wow, so we don't need to install it from kdevplatform
<ScottK> That one made kdevelop FTBFS on powerpc.
<nixternal> really?
<ScottK> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdevelop/4:3.9.97a-0ubuntu1/+build/1399802/+files/buildlog_ubuntu-lucid-powerpc.kdevelop_4:3.9.97a-0ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<ScottK> Now it's possible it was with an old kdevplatform.
<nixternal> oh oh, yeah, that was fixed I thought, seeing as it was also the same problem with kdevelop on every other platform as well
<nixternal> I got the latest kdevelop this week, so I figured it was fixed
<ScottK> Yes, it was the old one.
 * ScottK retries
<nixternal> yeah, maybe powerpc wasn't retried
<nixternal> right now I am trying to build ktorrent 4.0~beta1 so I can test magnet links
<ScottK> It was, just recently.
<nixternal> interesting
<nixternal> did kdevplatform that was fixed build for powerpc?
<ScottK> It did, but not enough before that attempt to get used.
<nixternal> ahhh
<ScottK> So the retry now should work.
<shtylman> nixternal: are we gonna see the feedback widget in the official install this time around?
<ScottK> If only there were some core-dev who was familiar enough with it to decide to add it to the seeds.
<nixternal> the final release or the alpha/beta/rc releases?
<shtylman> any/all?
<nixternal> any, yes, all I don't know about final release...that isn't up to me
<ScottK> nixternal: You still got the powerpc box?
<nixternal> I think I may have to redo the survey as I had received emails about them being to vague or something
<nixternal> ScottK: yes, but it is not hooked up at all, nor does it even have Kubuntu on it right now
<nixternal> I will have to find my kvm switch and get that hooked up in the next day or so
<ScottK> Any chance of you making a lucid chroot on it?
<nixternal> not tonight there isn't...maybe in the next day or so I could
<nixternal> I will try to do that tomorrow...and when it is up and running, I will give you an account on it
<ScottK> I have no idea how to figure this one out without hardware: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/amarok/2:2.2.1.90-0ubuntu1/+build/1399782/+files/buildlog_ubuntu-lucid-powerpc.amarok_2:2.2.1.90-0ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<ScottK> It's the last KDE app in Main not building.
<neversfelde> JontheEchidna: is this correct to fix the bilbo/blogilo problem http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/347004/ ?
<JontheEchidna> neversfelde: Almost. You don't need to conflict bilbo, just replace it
<neversfelde> JontheEchidna: ok, thanks
<Quintasan> \o
<Quintasan> Hiho
<DaSkrEEcH> I aint no ho!
<Quintasan> lol
<Quintasan> I'm so full I can't move :D
 * Quintasan is still eating cheesecake
<nixternal> ooh I want some cheesecake
<nixternal> I need to go snowblow 6 inches of snow with more still falling and on the way
<nixternal> stupid ass forecasters said 1 to 3 inches...seems they changed their minds today after the snow started falling
<ScottK> As long as they didn't say 3 and only 3, they aren't technically wrong.  You did get 3 inches of snow.
<nixternal> ScottK: haha, true...anyways, time to go push snow
<Quintasan> tsssk fkcing router
<Quintasan> god damnit why it just won't work?!
<ScottK> Where would be the fun in that?
<Quintasan> ScottK: can you ping quintasan.dyndns.org?
<ScottK> PING quintasan.dyndns.org (83.6.196.55) 56(84) bytes of data.
<ScottK> 17 packets transmitted, 0 received, 100% packet loss, time 16121ms
<Quintasan> ScottK: can you access it via web browser
 * Quintasan got at least one issue down
<ScottK> <title>IMMA FIRIN' MAH LAZER!!</title>
<Quintasan> woah
<Quintasan> ScottK: please also try connecting ssh -p 666 quintasan.dyndns.org
<ScottK> RSA key fingerprint is 34:d2:eb:c1:1c:f3:ef:df:11:8e:b2:95:3b:a0:bd:4f.
<Quintasan> hmmm
<Quintasan> okay
<Quintasan> I wonder why I can't access it like this
<Quintasan> ScottK:
<Quintasan> Thanks :P
<ScottK> If you are trying from inside the same network, I'm guessing things get confused trying to connect to a NAT'ed address from inside the NAT IP space.
<Quintasan> Well, I guess my previous router was smarter :P
<ScottK> If someone is looking for work to do, figuring out what needs to get promoted to Main to get koffice to build might be useful: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/koffice/1:2.1.0-0ubuntu3
<crimsun> besides "Missing build dependencies: libglew1.5-dev"?
<ScottK> That would be the place to start.
 * ScottK doesn't know if that's the only one.
<ScottK> Since this is the first time we've tried to get koffice 2 in Main, I suspect there's a stack of them needed.
<Quintasan> libopenctl-dev, pstoedit <-- not in main
<ScottK> So check and see if MIR are already written and if not, that's what needs doing.
<ScottK> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MainInclusionProcess
<stalcup> sup
<Quintasan> stalcup: I'm in ur computerz, eating ur gigahuntz
<Quintasan> :P
<stalcup> :o
<Quintasan> stalcup: got tons of cheese cake if that's interesting :P
<stalcup> it'ts a tad tricky, but well worth the effort
<Quintasan> well, I'm off to get some more :P
<Quintasan> <3 cheese cake
<amik> what is the difference between selecting 'try kubuntu' or 'install kubuntu' from the livecd menu? looks the same to me...
<ScottK> Try Kubuntu runs in the live environment.  Install should take you straight to the installer
<Quintasan> amichair: Install Kubuntu launches installer directly and you theoriticaly can't use plasma deskto
<Quintasan> :)
<amichair> oh, then I guess it doesn't work. I get the same result using both.
<amichair> just the regular desktop, with install icon.
<amichair> (using daily desktop amd64 iso)
<ScottK> amichair: Please file a bug on Ubiquity and then ping shtylman.
 * Quintasan needs to switch to lucid now
* stalcup changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Merry Kubuntu | Lucid Alpha 1 Released! | Kubuntu has the Doctor on the brain | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo | Oustanding merges: http://people.ubuntuwire.com/~lucas/merges.html |Congratulations to Quintasan for becoming a MOTU | I propose #kubuntu-devel and other secret channels move to oftc
<_Groo_> hi/2 all , anyone alive?
<amichair> _Groo_: hi
<Quintasan> _Groo_: sup
<_Groo_> hey Quintasan, amichair
* ScottK changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Merry Kubuntu | Lucid Alpha 1 Released! | Kubuntu has the Doctor on the brain | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo | Oustanding merges: http://people.ubuntuwire.com/~lucas/merges.html |Congratulations to Quintasan for becoming a MOTU
<_Groo_> i cant upload my virtuoso 5.0.12 to my ppa, it stops everytime when 1KB is missing :P can i send the debian/ to one of you guys to make a virtuoso temporary ppa while we wait for debian?
<_Groo_> Quintasan: btw, kudos for becoming a motu :)
<_Groo_> and someone PLS PLEEEEEEEEAAAAAAASEEEEEEE update koffice to 2.1 or newer?
<_Groo_> in lucid
<stalcup> win 15
<amichair> sorry _Groo_, not my bowl of soup. I'm doing mostly coding, dunno much about packaging...
<Quintasan> _Groo_: thanks
<Quintasan> _Groo_: we are working on it
<Quintasan> though I'm fighting with Gluon now
<_Groo_> amichair: thats ok, i could fix koffice, but my question is that packages.ubuntu tells it already has 2.1 but the update just brings 2.0.2... not compiled yet?
<Quintasan> _Groo_: give me the diff.gz
<ScottK> _Groo_: Correct.  It's in Main now and build-deps are still in Universe.
<_Groo_> Quintasan: how do i make only a diff.gz?
<Quintasan> _Groo_: just do a debuild -S
<_Groo_> Quintasan: ok, hold on
<_Groo_> i also did a new rekonq 0.3.29... very cool, kget and kwallet integration, interested?
<Quintasan> _Groo_: I'm not rekonq maintainer so I won't mess with it :P
<_Groo_> Quintasan: who is?
<DaSkrEEcH> Gluon won't package?
<Quintasan> Dunno
<Quintasan> DaSkrEEcH: it will, but I'm working with upstream to determine where we should hold cmake modules
<Quintasan> DaSkrEEcH: you need it?
<DaSkrEEcH> Sort of like how i can't install anything higher than kipi-plugins 0.7 though 1.0 is obviously on the server?
<DaSkrEEcH> Quintasan: need is a strong word
<Quintasan> ScottK: do you have a idea why quilt is not called when there is a build-depend and patches folder in debian/ ? I'm using kde.mk from pkg-kde-tools
<Quintasan> DaSkrEEcH: so?
<ScottK> Quintasan: Is there a series file?
<ScottK> debian/patches/seris
<Quintasan> ScottK: yus
<ScottK> series
<_Groo_> Quintasan: i believe you need to explicitly tell pkg-kde-tools to use it with --quilt
<ScottK> Quintasan: What _Groo_ said.
<Quintasan> hmm
<Quintasan> in rules?
<JontheEchidna> Quintasan: same here, the larger the orig tar is over 20 MB, the more likely the upload is to fail at 1 byte. (for me, anyways)
<_Groo_> Quintasan: yeah, dh --kde --quilt of something like that
<Quintasan> oh, I'm doing include /usr/share/pkg-kde-tools/makefiles/1/cdbs/kde.mk
<Quintasan> not dh
<_Groo_> JontheEchidna: yeah, i tried to upload virtuoso three times before quitting
<_Groo_> Quintasan: ah, then you need to explicitly add the quilt.mk and add it to the build in rules
<DaSkrEEcH> _Groo_: 5.0.12?
<_Groo_> DaSkrEEcH: yep
<DaSkrEEcH> Quintasan: no
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: maybe it's a problem with ppa?
<JontheEchidna> oops, meant to highlight Groo :P
<JontheEchidna> happens with the main archive too
<Quintasan> @:
<Quintasan> 	dh --kde --quilt
<Quintasan> is this good?
<JontheEchidna> dh --with kde
<JontheEchidna> --with kde does quilt
<_Groo_> Quintasan: i did a debuild -S but it still created a 64MB file.. im gonna just tar.bz2 the debian dir and send it to you quintasan
<_Groo_> since its useless to try to upload it to my ppa
<Quintasan> _Groo_: quintasan@kubuntu.org
<Quintasan> thoughm why don't you try repacking source into tar.bz2 and use source format 3.0?
 * Quintasan need to learn debhelper
<_Groo_> Quintasan: talking to me? the 3.0 format thing?
<Quintasan> _Groo_: yeah
<_Groo_> Quintasan: any wiki i could read?
<_Groo_> Quintasan: sent!
<Quintasan> _Groo_: dunno, probably debian wiki has something
<_Groo_> Quintasan: ok
<_Groo_> Quintasan: virtuoso its working just fine, and btw, pls pls consider putting rekonq as the main browser for lucid.. its getting very VERY good
<_Groo_> or chromium
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: hmm it still doesn't bother with patching
<Quintasan> hurr
<Quintasan> http://pastebin.com/f504e88d1
<Quintasan> rules ^
<JontheEchidna> hrm...
 * Quintasan hides
<Quintasan> I sense RAGE
<Quintasan> :P
<JontheEchidna> just confusion. that should handle patching during the build
<_Groo_> brb
<ghostcube> :|
<Quintasan> ghostcube: sup?
<Quintasan> lol emacs
<ghostcube> not much
<ghostcube> :)
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: --with kde --with quilt solved the problem
<JontheEchidna> ah, right. Ktorrent was using source format 3.0, which has quilt built in
<JontheEchidna> (Ktorrent was what I was basing my reasoning on)
<Quintasan> okay, gluon is probably done for, now let's get blok compiling
<_Groo_> Quintasan: did you get the mail?
<Quintasan> _Groo_: yeah, will sort it out in a moment
<_Groo_> im uploading rekonq 0.3.26 to my ppa as we speak
<_Groo_> Quintasan: just download the open source code and give it a go.. i already did a quilt to fix the gmake wrong calls
<_Groo_> Quintasan: should compile and build without errors
<_Groo_> Quintasan: its working like a charm for a week now :)
<Quintasan> okay
<_Groo_> thats reminds me, im having problems with recordmydesktop and lucid, its slooooooooooow.. and ffmpeg capturing works fine, gonna check if i can build a newer package also
<Quintasan> _Groo_: lol, use recorditnow
<_Groo_> Quintasan: im using recorditnow, i did a package also... but it uses recordmydesktop as backend, and im having problems with it and my radeon
<_Groo_> btw lucid is missing qt-recordmydesktop, why?
<_Groo_> it only has gtk
<amichair> shtylman: check out bug #500627 (pinging you as ScottK suggested). Also plasma crashes when restarting from the livecd - is that plasma or ubiquity bug? is it a known issue?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 500627 in ubiquity ""Install Kubuntu" livecd option doesn't start installer" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/500627
<Quintasan> brb windows
<ghostcube> _Groo_: its not in karmic too
<_Groo_> ghostcube: any special reason? they have feature parity so use the qt one in kubuntu makes more sense, and its qt4 based
<ghostcube> no idea i noticed as i installed the progi in karmic that there is only gtk
<neversfelde> it is not fun to package it :)
<ghostcube> heh there you go
<_Groo_> neversfelde: want me to do it?
 * ghostcube waves to neversfelde
<neversfelde> hi _Groo_ and ghostcube
 * _Groo_ passes to ghostcube if he wants
<_Groo_> hi neversfelde
<_Groo_> neversfelde: just sent virtuoso to Quintasan
<ghostcube> wuz ? nah i cant package heh
<ghostcube> :)
<neversfelde> _Groo_: sure, there is a [needs packaging] bug in launchpad. Subscribe it to yourself and start :)
<_Groo_> ghostcube: ah lol
 * ghostcube thinks better not to touch it 
<_Groo_> neversfelde: can you point me to the bug number?
<neversfelde> _Groo_: one moment
<_Groo_> neversfelde: btw rekonq 0.3.26 is compiling in my ppa as we speak, might be good to warn the package mantainer, this version adds kget and kwallet support, and it rocks too
<neversfelde> _Groo_: bug 241073
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 241073 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] qt-recordmydesktop" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/241073
<neversfelde> _Groo_: I have no idea about rekonq, probably send a mail to the devel list, if it is important enough
<_Groo_> neversfelde: from my testings , rekonq is almost ready to become the default browser in kde.. and i believe lucid would be smart to use it as default
<_Groo_> neversfelde: try it from my ppa
<neversfelde> _Groo_: I have 0.3.0 installed and I like it, too
<_Groo_> neversfelde: try 0.3.26 ;)
<DaSkrEEcH> http://paste.ubuntu.com/347255/
<DaSkrEEcH> can anyone explain that?
<_Groo_> build is ready https://edge.launchpad.net/~paulo-miguel-dias/+archive/ppa
<ScottK> DaSkrEEcH: What's the question?
<ghostcube> DaSkrEEcH: hmmm i get different versioniings here
<ScottK> DaSkrEEcH: Looks like kipi-plugins and digikam need rebuilding in the PPA you're using.
<DaSkrEEcH> ScottK: beta PPA ?
<_Groo_> ScottK: same problem in lucid, kde 4.4 uses libkcraw8 and karmic uses 7... lucid has having the same problem with kdenlive (already fixed) and koffice
<DaSkrEEcH> ScottK: judging by the dates akonadi needs rebuilding as well
<nixternal> OK, that 1 to 3 inches is now just over a foot with up to 6 more coming...this rocks!
<Sput> whoa, rekonq has gained Adblock even
<Sput> that was quick
<_Groo_> neversfelde: package ready, uploaded to my ppa (qt-recordmydesktop)
<neversfelde> _Groo_: you should send it to revu
<_Groo_> neversfelde: how do i do that?
<neversfelde> _Groo_: http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/
<neversfelde> there is a description about the process somewhere
<_Groo_> neversfelde: im logged to revu, but i dont see any upload button...
<neversfelde> _Groo_: you have to use dput
<_Groo_> neversfelde: ¬¬ dont i need to be part of the team for that?
<neversfelde> _Groo_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Packages/REVU
<_Groo_> neversfelde: both packages are now available at my ppa
<_Groo_> neversfelde: ok adding revu and uploading qt-recordmydesktop
<_Groo_> neversfelde: should i upload rekonq too?
<neversfelde> _Groo_: no, for updating existing packages use launchpad, at least, if you follow the official process
<_Groo_> neversfelde: wiki?
<_Groo_> uploaded qt
<neversfelde> _Groo_: wiki?
<_Groo_> neversfelde: for launchpad method
<neversfelde> for updating packages open a bug report against the package, call it "New upstream version available", assign it to yourself and upload diff.gz, dsc and orig.tar. After that subscribe ubuntu-sponsors-main or ubuntu-sponsors-universe
<neversfelde> I think there should also be a wiki page about it :)
<neversfelde> I cannot find it atm
<_Groo_> neversfelde: i upload to the same revu?
<neversfelde> no, upload as attachments to the bug report
<_Groo_> neversfelde: i uploaded the qt-record to revu, where does it show up? i cant find i
<_Groo_> it
<neversfelde> _Groo_: you should recieve a mail, when it is accepted or declined and after that it is on revu.ubuntuwire.com
<neversfelde> you need to find two MOTUs who accept it and then it can be uploaded to lucid
<_Groo_> found it, and received it http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?upid=7270
 * _Groo_ looks for motus to hunt...
<_Groo_> heeeeeeeeeere motu motu motu
<_Groo_> stupid question, how do we catch a motu?
<neversfelde> _Groo_: you should fix "The Maintainer  field is invalid. It has to contain an @ubuntu.com address (usually the Ubuntu MOTU Team's). The packager can leave his/her name as XSBC-Original-Maintainer. "
<neversfelde> I did not have a look at it, but the Standards-Version should be 3.8.3 afaik
<neversfelde> and add the [needs packaging] Bug to the changelog like (LP: #00000)
<neversfelde> the maintainer should be "Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>"
<Quintasan> LOL
<Quintasan> awesome, looks like I will get a free laptop
<neversfelde> and add yourself as "XSBC-Original-Maintainer"
<Quintasan> out IT guy made a bet with me and my friend - "You guys break WPA2 key here and I give you my laptop"
<_Groo_> neversfelde: ok, doing it, btw whats the correct version version-0ubuntu1? or can i leave the padoka part?
<_Groo_> Quintasan: hey me wants too, its so easy to break wpa2 nowadays
<neversfelde> _Groo_: version-0ubuntu1 for packages that are not in debian
<neversfelde> _Groo_: have a look at the MOTU docs https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Lists/DocumentationResources
<Quintasan> _Groo_: I'm going to repack it as a tar.bz2
<Quintasan> though lzma would be even better
<_Groo_> Quintasan: how the bug should be added to changelog? [needs packaging] (LP: #00000) ?
<_Groo_> and the bug number
<Quintasan> I usually add *
<Quintasan> *Initial release (Closes LP: #<bugnumber>)
<_Groo_> Quintasan: ok
<_Groo_> uploaded... is there any team i could/should join to ease the sponsoring/bug report? since during work days im behind a proxy, i can use launchpad but no dput, but i can assign bugs and dput by night
<Quintasan> I can't belive I'm not listening to any music
<_Groo_> hmmm good song name... dput by night... wheres my amarok
<Quintasan> _Groo_: are you a member?
<_Groo_> neversfelde: Quintasan: reuploaded
<_Groo_> Quintasan: of what?
<Quintasan> _Groo_: reuploaded what? Kubuntu member ofc
<_Groo_> Quintasan: reuploaded qt-recordmydesktop to revu
<neversfelde> _Groo_: Quintasan is a MOTU ;)
<ScottK> Quintasan: What's the original source tarball packed as?
<_Groo_> neversfelde: aaaaaaaahhhhhhh
<Quintasan> ScottK: tar.gz
<_Groo_> ahhhhhh scottk too
 * _Groo_ hunts Quintasan and ScottK!
<ScottK> Quintasan: Then don't repack it.
 * Quintasan hides
<ScottK> (unless there is some real reason to other than to change the type of compression)
<Quintasan> ScottK: I just want to test if it fails uploading then too.
 * _Groo_ shoots at scottk, hes too slow
<neversfelde> the bilbo/blogilo overwrite problem should be fixed
<ScottK> I see.
<ScottK> Quintasan: For PPA, that's fine then.
<_Groo_> neversfelde: done! http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?upid=7271
<_Groo_> ScottK: Quintasan: can i have a sponsor? http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?upid=7271
<_Groo_> brb
<neversfelde> _Groo_: Standards-Version is still wrong and I think Prority should be optional. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Complete
<ScottK> Sorry, busy with some other stuff right now.
<Quintasan> wtf was this
<neversfelde> use Quassel
<neversfelde> :)
<Quintasan> neversfelde: I belive qt-recordmydesktop should be extra :P
<Quintasan> 0.3.8 > date - 2008-11-23
<neversfelde> Quintasan: mhh, why?
<Quintasan> :|
<neversfelde> "packages that may conflict with packages in one of the above categories. Also used for specialized packages that would only be useful to people who already know the purpose of the package."
<_Groo_> Quintasan: the gtk and qt have the same release dates, recodmydesktop isnt updated in a year now
<Quintasan> also, pycode
<Quintasan> just wait for apachelogger to see it again :P
<_Groo_> Quintasan: what do you mean?
<Quintasan> Harald hates python
<ScottK> nixternal: Any luck on the powerpc box?
 * _Groo_ likes python
<_Groo_> neversfelde: what should i put in standard-version then?
<neversfelde> _Groo_: afaik is 3.8.3 the latest
<DaSkrEEcH> apt-cache policy akonadi
<DaSkrEEcH> W: Unable to locate package akonadi
<neversfelde> _Groo_: http://www.debian.org/doc/debian-policy/ch-controlfields.html#s-f-Standards-Version
<_Groo_> neversfelde: pirority optional, and section extra?
<neversfelde> _Groo_: http://www.debian.org/doc/debian-policy/ 3.8.3
<Quintasan> hmm
<neversfelde> _Groo_: I am not sure about priority, you should ask someone who has better packaging skills. For section I would use the same gtk-recordmydesktop has
<Quintasan> +1 on priority
<Quintasan> at least that's logic if someone asks you about it :P
<Quintasan> neversfelde: hmm, is there any better ways of doing debian/ diffs between versions? 0.4 -> 0.7 is freaking huge
<neversfelde> Quintasan: sorry, no idea
<Quintasan> well
<Quintasan> neversfelde: http://pastebin.com/f79c5a272 mind looking at it ?
<Quintasan> I'd better make sure I didn't forget but anything before uploading
<Quintasan> I'm pretty sure if you look for debian in the whole thing you will find my changes :DD
<neversfelde> Quintasan: I have to leave early tomorrow, so I have to go to bed. I might have a network connection tomorrow evening, but I am not sure
<Quintasan> hmm well I wanted to upload this today to prevent _Groo_ from uploading qt-recordmydesktop before testing new recorditnow
<Quintasan> :P
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: http://pastebin.com/f79c5a272 mind looking at it?
<Quintasan> copypasta - I'm pretty sure if you look for debian in the whole thing you will find my changes :DD
<JontheEchidna> Quintasan: cdbs build-dep can go bye-bye, and you don't need to include any .mk files
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: and I'm good to go?
<JontheEchidna> debhelper build-dep version needs bumped to 7.3.16 and pkg-kde-tools to 0.5.0
<JontheEchidna> then yeah, I think it's good
<Quintasan> debhelper (>= 7.3.16), pkg-kde-tools (>= 0.5.0)
<Quintasan> like this?
<JontheEchidna> yeah, 7.3.16 is the first version for source format 3.0 and pkg-kde-tools 0.5.0 is the first version with --with kde support
<Quintasan> okay, testbuilding and uploading
<|_Groo_|> neversfelde: all ok now?
<Quintasan> _Groo_: please wait for few minutes to recorditnow to update
<Quintasan> and test it ofc
<_Groo_> Quintasan: update for recorditnow?
<_Groo_> isnt 0.8.3.1 the last version?
<Quintasan> _Groo_: yes
<_Groo_> Quintasan: its the one i have
<Quintasan> _Groo_: no 0.7 is latest
<Quintasan> lol
<Quintasan> _Groo_: http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php/RecordItNow?content=114610
<Quintasan> 0.7 :D
<_Groo_> Quintasan: ahhh recorditnow! i have it already, i make packages from git all the time.. i was the first fan in kde-apps too ;)
<_Groo_> Quintasan: i was confusing it for recordmydesktop backend
<_Groo_> Quintasan: did you fixed the /dev/input bug too?
<Quintasan> beats me, there is such a bug?
<_Groo_> Quintasan:
<_Groo_> #### Mouse ####
<_Groo_> To fix the permissions, see http://recorditnow.sourceforge.net/#fix
<Quintasan> hmm, that's a drity hack
<Quintasan> I wonder how to add this
<JontheEchidna> Probably why it's using KAuth now
<JontheEchidna> That hack isn't really something that could/should be done from a pacakging standpoint, anyhow
<_Groo_> JontheEchidna: exactly i argued with the developer to not use this hack but he refused
#kubuntu-devel 2009-12-27
<Quintasan> I realised this after seeing messing with udev
<_Groo_> JontheEchidna: how do i edit this stuff with kauth now?
<JontheEchidna> KAuth should pop up a policykit dialog any time the app needs to do something root-y
<JontheEchidna> that way you don't have to run the app as root (or add users to permission groups root normally has)
<_Groo_> JontheEchidna: that i know, but HOW do i configure policykit to use this with recorditnow?
<JontheEchidna> should do it automatically, I guess
<_Groo_> JontheEchidna: for what i read and seen, you need proper rules
<shtylman> amichair: install kubuntu option should not present the user with a desktop
<shtylman> it should launch the installer right away
<shtylman> I will take a peak... it might be a regression with some part of the installer system
<amichair> shtylman: ok, thanks :-)
<amichair> in the daily desktop livecd, I get crashes when shutting down (knetworkmanager it seems - disappears shortly afterwards as the shutdown proceeds). Is this a known issue?
<nixternal> I take it our network manager still doesn't work with hidde essid's?
<crimsun> it did last I tried
<crimsun> meaning: in lucid, it worked about 40 minutes ago
<crimsun> don't take my experience as gospel (:
<nixternal> it isn't doing a damn thing for me...I click on the icon, set upthe network as it should be, and nothing happens
<nixternal> maybe hidden essid's and wpa2-psk
<DaSkrEEcH> or just wpa2-psk
<nixternal> whatever it is, it sucks ass...i had to switch over to a bit more secure home network, as everyone and the neighbor has been enjoying our wifi today...I was wondering why it was so saturated....7 iPod touches were connected to itunes and such, and 8 PCs, and 2 Macs
<nixternal> those not being any of the 15 machines in the house
<DaSkrEEcH> nixternal: mac auth
<_Groo_> neversfelde: did you check the latest qt-recordmydesktop?
<_Groo_> neversfelde: that ive uploaded to revu?
<nixternal> bug 468471 says it doesn't work, fortunately there is a workaround
<ubottu> Bug 468471 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/468471 is private
<nixternal> I found a workaround, too: Installing Fedora 12! :-)
<nixternal> For me it's as easy as ubuntu, but network manager works!
<nixternal> that is quoted from the bug :p
<DaSkrEEcH> good work around
<DaSkrEEcH> We'll be rady to welcome them back with open arms :)
 * nixternal kicks that plasma network mangler shit in the ass big time
 * nixternal installs nm-applet
<nixternal> gnome ftw :(
<DaSkrEEcH> For the wireless?
<nixternal> yup
<nixternal> <annoyed>Here is an idea, lets ship stuff for Lucid that don't work like in Karmic as well.</annoyed>
<crimsun> <sigh> welcome to my life. </sigh>
<nixternal> interesting
<nixternal> so I connected with nm-applet right...boom it works
<nixternal> I close nm-applet and fire up knetworkmanager to do the tests per opensuse
<nixternal> shit, knetworkmangler worked
 * nixternal reboots as he doesn't believe it
<nixternal> whoa, now it just works
<crimsun> srsly, ain't knm (;
<nixternal> qdbusfornm reports the same now
<nixternal> wonder if it was a booged wpa_supplicant config
<ScottK> Clearly PEBKAC then.
<ScottK> ;-)
<nixternal> no, my lucid box does not work at all
<nixternal> I bet if I install nm-applet, it will work just like it did in karmic
<nixternal> testing a live cd as well and it doesn't work
<nixternal> hrmm, for both lucid and karmic, fire up nm-applet, connect to the hidden essid, kill nm-applet, start knetworkmanager...and it works
<nixternal> when knetworkmanager creates a connection, it tells me it is "Insecure"
<nixternal> but when I create it in nm-applet, then come back to knetworkmanger, it has the correct information
<nixternal> though...in Lucid...neither nm-applet or knetworkmanager will connect it seems
<DaSkrEEcH> nixternal: Someone was having the same connection problems with bluetooth
<DaSkrEEcH> Gnome wouldn't connect to Bluetooth
<DaSkrEEcH> They opened kbluetooth and connected and after that Gnome can cnonnect fine
<nixternal> might help if I restart maybe
<nixternal> the restart notification didn't come up in lucid
 * nixternal bets it works now
<_Groo_> neversfelde: hey neversfelde
<_Groo_> newbie: the recordit package is kinda broken, not per se, but the app is missing stuff..
<_Groo_> neversfelde:  the recordit package is kinda broken, not per se, but the app is missing stuff..
<_Groo_> neversfelde: pls take a look at my ppa, im gonna upload a 0.8 git of recorditnow there
<shtylman> so my laptop sleep key is sending the XF86Sleep keycode (in xev)
<shtylman> and I see the hal event to sleep
<shtylman> but the laptop does not sleep
<shtylman> thoughts?
<ScottK> I think it's a bug.
<shtylman> goodie
<ScottK> Sorry, best I've got.
<crimsun> what does Kubuntu use for PM?
<crimsun> i.e., what's over top of devkit-power?
<maco> powerdevil
<maco> used to be guidance
<shtylman> I like powerdevil
<shtylman> it has good features for various power levels and whatnot
 * maco read crimsun's first question as "what does Kubuntu user for private messaging?"
<maco> s/user/use/
<crimsun> what's its source package?
<crimsun> at least it doesn't seem to rdep devkit-power, which I suppose isn't all that surprising
<crimsun> kdebase? mmkay.
<ScottK> crimsun: Part of kdebase-workspace
<crimsun> shtylman: does pm-suspend or pm-hibernate succeed?
<emonkey> Is it known that after the update to the 4.4 packages, there are massive performance problems, or is that just my laptop?
<emonkey> for example, konversation eats 100% of one of my two cores
<emonkey-t> quassel seems to work normal
<Mamarok> emonkey-t: works fine here
<Mamarok> but Qt 4.6 has a lot of bugs causing havoc
<emonkey-t> except the fact that I don't see any conversation in quassel ... ?
<Mamarok> ask the Quassel guys?
 * Mamarok uses Konversation now
<Mamarok> never liked Quassel anyway
<jepong> hello... is there a fix/patch for the MSI WInd U100 brightness bug?
<Quintasan> so, hi
<shtylman> crimsun: pm-suspend does work
<shtylman> but only as root (I imagine this is normal)
<shtylman> on an unrelated note... sound does not stay muted for me
<shtylman> more specifically I keep getting low humming/static out of my laptop speakers even when I mute...
<shtylman> but as soon as I mute it goes away
<shtylman> and comes back a few seconds later...like it doesn't stay muted :/
<JontheEchidna> oh, so that's the sleep button :x
<shtylman> haha
<ScottK> nixternal: I got a second build failure I could use that powerpc box to look into ..
<Quintasan> ScottK: nice troll on #ubuntu-motu :D
<ScottK> Yeah.
<Quintasan> ScottK: you know bash?
<Quintasan> +Do*
<Quintasan> laziness++
 * Quintasan wrote an automated tarball+bzr branch downloader for ninja
<Lex79> Quintasan: can you ack this? http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/colibri
<Lex79> thanks
<Quintasan> Lex79: huh, I can only comment @_@
<Lex79> :(
<Quintasan> I wonder how do I apply for this
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: ^^
<Quintasan> oh I need to poke on IRC
<Quintasan> Lex79:
<Quintasan> dpkg: błąd przetwarzania colibri_0.1.0-0ubuntu1_amd64.deb (--install):
<Quintasan>  trying to overwrite '/usr/share/dbus-1/services/org.freedesktop.Notifications.service', which is also in
<Quintasan> oh wait, nvm
 * jussi01 wonders if any of the KC are around? hrm, who was on it exactly, Nightrose, Riddell, JontheEchidna ?
<Nightrose> wasup jussi01?
<jussi01> Nightrose: got a sec for pm?
<Nightrose> sure
<neversfelde> do we remove kvkbd from the cd?
<neversfelde> as far as I can see KDE SC 4.4 has a widget for a desktop keyboard
<ScottK> If it's redundant, we probably should
<smarter> unless plasma board has had some recent updates, the keyboard layout is hardcoded to qwerty
<smarter> so, I wouldn't remove kvkbd yet
<neversfelde> smarter: is the integrated board http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php/Plasmaboard?content=101822
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Looks like you get to do a MIR for libdvdread
<neversfelde> I read about integrating this widget into KDE SC some time ago
<smarter> should be that one yeah
 * smarter still finds "KDE SC" a bit silly :p
<JontheEchidna> bleh
<neversfelde> so we should at least remove plasma-widget-plasmaboard
<neversfelde> Riddell: can you do it?
<smarter> and kdeplasma-addons should conflicts/replace it?
<neversfelde> yes
<smarter> what happens if kdeplasma-addons isn't installed but plasma-widget-plasmaboard is during upgrade?
<neversfelde> I guess the plasma-widget will stay
<neversfelde> ScottK: how can we solve this situation?
<smarter> dummy package which depends on kdeplasma-addons?
<smarter> or rather, plasma-widgets-addons
<ScottK> It needs a transitional dummy package.
<neversfelde> smarter: it would probably pull in some unwanted packages, but I do not know
<ScottK> kdeplasma-addons should provide this packages and it should depend on the binary where it lives now.
<neversfelde> ok, I will have a look at it
<smarter> neversfelde: well, it'd pull in all the other widgets in kdeplasma-addons, but the only way to prevent this would be to split them in different binary packages
<ScottK> neversfelde: I think it's unavoidable to pull in some extras.  We aren't going to be able to provide a separate binary for every widget that gets added.
<smarter> yup :]
<smarter> anyway, we should probably ask the debian-qt-kde guys what they plan to do
<neversfelde> where can I ask them? Any list or is there an irc channel?
<ScottK> neversfelde: #debian-qt-kde on OFTC.
<Riddell> neversfelde: do which?
<ScottK> Riddell: If you have a moment for archive stuff, I'd appreciate it if you would release avidemux from binary New.
<neversfelde> Riddell: removing plasma-widget-plasmaboard, but I think we should have a solution for it first. So sorry for the ping :)
<Riddell> avidemux accepted
<Lex79> JontheEchidna: are you working on new upstream releases for polkit-qt, polkit-qt-1 and polkit-kde-1 ?
<JontheEchidna> yeah
<JontheEchidna> I actually need polkit-qt-1 sponsored
<Riddell> I can do that
<Riddell> where is it?
<JontheEchidna> sec
<JontheEchidna> hrm, my ftp bookmark is on my old computer
<Lex79> JontheEchidna: you did only polkit-qt-1 ? I did polkit-qt and I'm doing polkit-kde but seems kde4libs needs rebuilds against polkit-qt-1t
<JontheEchidna> Lex79: I'm doing polkit-qt-1 and polkit-kde-1 at the moment
<Lex79> ok polkit-qt is here https://edge.launchpad.net/~alessandro-ghersi/+archive/staging/+packages
<JontheEchidna> grr, ftp's not gonna work today
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: I'll throw it up at my ppa
<ScottK> Riddell: Thanks.
<Quintasan> \o
<ulysses__> o/
<Quintasan> Was Groo here?
<Lex79> JontheEchidna, Riddell: I uploaded polkit-kde-1 and polkit-qt here https://edge.launchpad.net/~alessandro-ghersi/+archive/staging/+packages
<Lex79> and kde4libs because polkit-kde needs kde4libs built against new polkit-qt-1
<Lex79> see also in bzr for kde4libs
<JontheEchidna> polkit-qt-1 in my ppa
<JontheEchidna> oh, got rejected :(
 * Quintasan hands out cookies to JontheEchidna and Lex79
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: just use Lex's polkit-qt-1 I suppose
<Riddell> ok
 * JontheEchidna makes note to self to not try packaging while sick again
<Quintasan> it ends as a total disaster in my case :P
<JontheEchidna> I forgot to copy over the new .install files from the pbuilder chroot
<Quintasan> argh those damned Tenhou players, they should go hell
<JontheEchidna> Lex79: btw, a Lost fan then? :D
<Quintasan> s/Tenhou/mahjong
<dhillon-v10> Quintasan, lol
<Riddell> Quintasan: polkit-kde failed?
<Riddell> wrong person
<Riddell> Lex79: polkit-kde failed?
<Lex79> JontheEchidna: yeah :)
<Quintasan> dhillon-v10: they just ron me for 8k points every time T_T
<JontheEchidna> last season next year :(
<JontheEchidna> but it ought to be good :)
<Lex79> Riddell: needs kde4libs built with new polkit-qt-1
<Quintasan> should be impossible to score +-0 each round but they somehow manage to do it @_@
<dhillon-v10> Quintasan, I am playing 4 of a kind, and that game is hard :D
<Lex79> JontheEchidna: yeah on February \o/
<Riddell> Lex79: so kde4libs needs uploading before polkit-kde?
<Lex79> Riddell: yes
<JontheEchidna> on that note, The End of Time part one was most excellent
<JontheEchidna> might be one of my favorite Doctor Whos
<JontheEchidna> but I guess I'll have to wait for part two to make that judgement
<Quintasan> dhillon-v10: hmm, you probably mean that mahjong where you have to collect pairs?
<dhillon-v10> Quintasan, well that's a different game, i was talking about another game called 4 in a row
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: I got the impression there was a load of backstory that you'd need to watch 40 years of doctor who to get
<JontheEchidna> mm, 4 years maybe
<maco> i think the new series should be enough to cover it
<JontheEchidna> Yeah, the Last Great Time War and the season 3 finale are really the only pre-requisites
<JontheEchidna> well, knowledge of the time war's existence anyways, which was alluded to throughout the new series
<Lex79> Lost rulez !!!
<Lex79> "What lies in the shadow of the statue?" :D
<maco> haha would be funny if Romana came back!
<maco> well Romana II
<JontheEchidna> this could be their way to give the new writers access to gallifrey, etc
<Quintasan> dhillon-v10: play the "real" mahjong, you will see what is hard :DD http://japanese-mahjong.com/riichi-mahjong.html
<JontheEchidna> sorta reset things a bit to give them more room to work with
<maco> hang on...has anyone in here who is interested in Doctor Who *not* seen the End of Time pt 1?
<maco> because we're spoilering all over
<JontheEchidna> oops
<claydoh> somehow they need to add more Jack harness in Dr Who
<maco> claydoh: oh yes plz
<JontheEchidna> we need a chanel for doctor who spoiler discussion :x
<claydoh> the last Torchwood 'series" was wayyy too short
<dhillon-v10> Quintasan, thanks a lot, have you played Call of Duty Modern Warfare 2
<maco> i told Riddell, Doctor Who's got two hot Scotsman. he was confused..thought i meant Sylvester McCoy cuz he didnt know Barrowman was Scottish
<Quintasan> dhillon-v10: unfortunately yes, lol @ no dedicated servers
<dhillon-v10> Quintasan, that game it AWESOME, although can't play it on linux
<claydoh> barrowman's not  yank?
<maco> no
<maco> scottish born
<maco> taught himself to speak american so the kids in school would stop picking on his funny accent
<JontheEchidna> he does it quite well, I must say
<Riddell> and then had a career on English telly
<Quintasan> oh man, I didn't bought it just because you can't rent a dedicated server and all servers are actually hosted by players hence >300ms ping :P
 * Quintasan is not watching Dr Who
<Quintasan> is this not normal?
<maco> no, its not
<maco> its a fun show.
<dhillon-v10> maco, lol
<Quintasan> hmm means I should *cough*buy*cough* few eps
<claydoh> i thought he at least lived in the us for a bit, but no matter
<Riddell> he did
 * maco got http://www.thinkgeek.com/tshirts-apparel/womens/bdda/ for xmas
<Quintasan> Lex79: \o
<maco> claydoh: yes he did...hence being teased for his accent :P
<Lex79> Quintasan: \o
<JontheEchidna> Tennant is a Scottish person doing an english accent for The Doctor, iirc
<maco> yep
<Riddell> which is why McCoy is the best Doctor, he maintained his accent
<Quintasan> Lex79: lol meant for Lure 8D
<maco> proof of tennant's scottishness: http://www.dressaday.com/DavidTennant3.jpg
<Quintasan> Lure: \o
<Lex79> lol
<Lex79> Quintasan: news for acking colibri on revu?
<Quintasan> Lex79: poking persia or nixternal with a stick to put me as a Reviewer on revu
<Lex79> ok
<Quintasan> Lex79: looks fine anyways :)
<JontheEchidna> not the pointy stick of doom!111
<JontheEchidna> only Hobbsee has that ;-)
<Lex79> Quintasan: :)
<maco> haha
<dhillon-v10> Quintasan, hey is becomming a MOTU the same as becomming a kubuntu ninja
 * Quintasan got only Mighty Stick of Waking the apachelogger
<Quintasan> dhillon-v10: nah
<dhillon-v10> Quintasan, so what's the difference
<Quintasan> dhillon-v10: ninjas only create packages for KDE whilst MOTU has upload rights to Universe
<Quintasan> that's just basic difference
<dhillon-v10> Quintasan, ahh, so its like the next level
<maco> and kubuntu-dev can upload the stuff that goes on the kubuntu cd
<Quintasan> still apachelogger can order me around since he's kubuntu-dev, but just wait ;>
<dhillon-v10> Quintasan, since you are pretty good at this, I am making a ppa, there is nothing really that needs to be compiled and the .orig file is 43 mgs. but the .deb files from launchpad are only 2.4 kbs why??
<Quintasan> @_@
<Quintasan> dhillon-v10: what's that package?
<Quintasan> dhillon-v10: you probably have to use *.install rules to copy the files
<dhillon-v10> Quintasan, its a project over at Sun Microsystems, its called starfish, I am just putting together some netbeans extensions so that people at my internship can use it since they all use ubuntu
 * Quintasan would use create install files
<Quintasan> -create
<dhillon-v10> Quintasan, here, have a look: https://launchpad.net/~dhillon-v10/+archive/starfish/+packages
<dhillon-v10> Quintasan, how do i use create install files, I just used dh_make
<Quintasan> huh? dh_make is for compiling and since that package does not compiling so how come you expect any output files from it? :D
<Quintasan> let me try doing this
<dhillon-v10> Quintasan, I have to go eat something, can we talk after like 10 mins. sorry :D
<Quintasan> dhillon-v10: you are doing it wrong, how come your source tar.gz contains no main directory?
<Quintasan> dhillon-v10: first thing, you need to repack the source, second thing is that ALL files created by YOU related to packaging go to debian/ directory NOT to the source, the README file there is not acceptable
<dhillon-v10> Quintasan, wait, you are confusing me now :D
<Quintasan> what's confusing there? did you even went through Packaging from scratch on Wiki?
<dhillon-v10> Quintasan, yah, I have packaged a lot before but this one is confusing because its not coming out like it should have
<Quintasan> first of all where did you get the source?
<dhillon-v10> the starfish project website, it was 6 seprate downloads from different place there, that's why I wanted to make a package so people can get them from a single source
<dhillon-v10> Quintasan, let me give you the link, just a sec.
<dhillon-v10> Quintasan, here: http://stage.opensolaris.org/os/project/starfish/
<dhillon-v10> Quintasan, and here's my directory structure: http://paste.ubuntu.com/347784/
<Quintasan> dhillon-v10: you'd better go to #ubuntu-motu, you can't create a source tar ball by combining many upstream tgz's I don't know how to create a multipe tar.gz packages
<dhillon-v10> Quintasan, alright thanks a lot for your help here :D it was nice talking to you
<Quintasan> and don't you need only NetBeans module packaged?
<dhillon-v10> Quintasan, true but that was just some other help files that makes people's life easy so I though might as well include them in
<Quintasan> dhillon-v10: dunno who maintains NetBeans but you could ask them how to do it
<dhillon-v10> Quintasan, alright will do thanks again
<Quintasan> Yulia Novozhilova <Yulia.Novozhilova@sun.com>
<nixternal> http://www.techradar.com/news/software/operating-systems/8-of-the-best-kde-distributions-657523  -- Kubuntu gets a positive review and good marks :)
<shtylman> do we have a full copy of kdebase workspace in launchpad somwhere?
<ScottK> shtylman: You mean in a VCS?
<ScottK> lp:ubuntu/kdebase-workspace, I think.
<Quintasan> Lex79: colibri ack, I find this strage, can't you do self-ack? :PP
<ScottK> Quintasan: Normally new packages require two advocations, so a MOTU can be one of them.  MOTU are encouraged, but not required to get their packages reviewed (it's OK to just upload if you want)
<crimsun> my, the slippery slope (;
<crimsun> we used to *have* to have 2 advocates
<Quintasan> ScottK: Oh well. Now that you mention it it's really better to ask someone else to checkup on your work
<JontheEchidna> As a personal practice, I have at least one person look over my new packages.
<Quintasan> Hmm I was just wondering if we have an "emergency" contact system, like Riddell is not here and we badly need his guidance or something like this
<Quintasan> changed Riddell to anyone else :P
<Quintasan> oh man s/changed/change
<pgquiles> am I seeing visions or Qt4 4:4.6.0-1ubuntu3 broke ABI with previous versions due to the inclusion of sandsmark's Phonon update?
#kubuntu-devel 2010-12-27
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: one takes darwin
<apachelogger> then adds more fancy on top of it
<apachelogger> and has an osx distro
<valorie> so mac sound is better than  linux sound?
<valorie> my mac was so old I think all it did was beep
 * valorie plays new cds in linux sound-glory
<apachelogger> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Core_Audio
<valorie> too bad about the closed parts
<apachelogger> valorie: how so?
<valorie> license proprietary, for starters
<valorie> but they rely on OpenAL: License 	LGPL before 1.1, proprietary since 1.1
<valorie> so again, closed
<valorie> I mean, I'm not a freedom fanatic
<valorie> but I generally choose free over closed
<apachelogger> valorie: so you rather have the free broken shit pile of linux? :P
<valorie> rofl
<valorie> you just helped me build a shiny new phonon and phonon-vlc!
<valorie> and my kubuntu isn't a shitpile
<valorie> I've actually shoveled multiple types of manure in my long and checkered life.....
<valorie> pig being the worst by far
<valorie> linux is more like.....rabbit pellets
<valorie> useful, non-offensive
<valorie> but still a bit poo
<apachelogger> my intarwebs is going to the death
<apachelogger> horriblyness!!!!
<apachelogger> argh
<apachelogger> I hate xine(tm)
<apachelogger> I hate austria(tm)
 * valorie has a guestroom
<valorie> come to green washington state!
<valorie> bit cold atm, though
<valorie> 34F, and some bits of snow predicted
<Tm_T> it was just -30 C for a week here 
<apachelogger> scary
<Tm_T> proper winter <3
<valorie> good lord
<valorie> I'd rather have a maritime climate, even with all the rain
<valorie> apachelogger: if you get here soon, you can come up to the cabin with us for New Year's
<valorie> most of the comforts of home
<valorie> no internet, though
<nigelb> Tm_T: heh, a friend of mine was in finland for a week.
<nigelb> Tm_T: He said he loved to be in proper Christmas weather :p
<nigelb> s/a week/2 weeks/
<yofel> we got like 50cm fresh snow here in germany over christmas, nice surprise, haven't had a white christmas in years ^^
<valorie> so, every time I try to change phonon-backends and test out phonon-vlc, which I just successfully built, systemsettings crashes
<valorie> however, my bt is useless, so Dr. K asks if I want to install debugging
<valorie> of course I do
<valorie> but what it wants to install is kde-base-dbg
<valorie> which doesn't exist
<valorie> according to kpackagekit
<valorie> Dr. K reports that it's successfully installed, but the bit is worthless, etc.
<valorie> wash, rinse, repeat
<valorie> anyone got a clue as to the dbg package I should try to find and install?
<valorie> and apachelogger isn't allowed to use the phrase "free broken pile of shit" again
<valorie> huh
<valorie> now they're called kdebase-dbg
<valorie> someone should tell Dr. Konqui that
<valorie> actually, I do have kdebase-workspace-dbg, which is I think what's needed
<valorie> but: Application: System Settings (systemsettings), signal: Aborted
<valorie> I think something's amiss with phonon
<valorie> so -- should I file the bug against phonon, or systemsettings, or what?
<valorie> seems to be phonon-vlc
<valorie> the same thing doesn't happen in phonon-gst
<apachelogger> valorie: I very much think it wants to install kdebase-dbg
<apachelogger> and depending on the actual backtrace that might be needed in addition to kdebase-workspace-dbg
<valorie> ha, I just happened to try it with phonon-xine -- also instant crash
<valorie> otoh, am reporting another type of crash in phonon-gst
<valorie> so......
<valorie> :(
<apachelogger> valorie: what does the trace look like?
 * valorie goes to look for kdebase-dbg, but I think it's already installed
<valorie> just testing a bit more before I submit, to be sure it's only gst
<valorie> effing hell
<valorie> crashes in phonon-xine too
<valorie> I used to be able to listen to podcasts, just DAYS ago....
<valorie> what are you doing up?
<valorie> you got like ..... 3 hours sleep
<skfin> Hey valorie :P
<valorie> hi skfin
<valorie> how are you
<valorie> I see you in all the kde chans now
<valorie> lol
<skfin> Great
<skfin> Thanks, you?
<valorie> yes indeed, kdebase-dbg IS installed
<apachelogger> valorie: I did not go to bed
 * apachelogger had breakfast
<apachelogger> and broken intarwebs
<valorie> oh, I'm crashing amarok in like 5 different ways
<skfin> valorie: Hmm, I have been on almost all kde channels already for few months
<valorie> ok
<apachelogger> valorie: there is a bug in the debug magic in 10.10
<valorie> well, now you are spleaking up
<valorie> apachelogger: truer words were never spoken
<apachelogger> it will repeatedly try to install the crashing apps dbg package
<valorie> indeed it will 
<valorie> even when they are installed
<apachelogger> which is not really harmful though
<valorie> and then it says they aren't there again, when it just said it successfully installed them!
<valorie> apachelogger: 
<valorie> Crash report sent.
<valorie> URL: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=261356
<valorie> Thank you for being part of KDE.
<ubottu> KDE bug 261356 in general "Try to play a downloaded podcast while using Gstreamer" [Crash,Unconfirmed]
<valorie> :-)
<valorie> oops, should have fixed that title
<markey> by the gods, someone please push this libpulse fix to backports?
<markey> pretty please :)
<markey> the crashing is annoying as hell
<markey> apachelogger: ^
<markey> or, even better, can we kill PulseAudio with fire?
 * apachelogger thinks amarok is causing that crash
<apachelogger> valorie: what podcast is that?
<markey> seriously, does it even make sense in Kubuntu?
<markey> IMHO it makes no sense at all
<markey> only for GNOME it might make a tiny bit of sense
<markey> all I get is crashes and latency and nonsense
<markey> there is 0 net win from PA
<markey> I can't think of any reason for keeping it per default...
<markey> ALSA has DMix
<markey> so, we have software mixing
<apachelogger> per-app volume control
<markey> dude
<markey> that does not even work with KDE
<apachelogger> device detection
<markey> and Amarok has its own software volume
<apachelogger> xdesktop volume/device setting
<markey> who does really use this feature in KDE?
<markey> I don't know of a single person
<apachelogger> kmix
<apachelogger> you do not need to use it
<apachelogger> which is the whole poit
<apachelogger> *point
<markey> PA is a pile of crap that Poettering invented, then left, and not Colin Guthrie is trying to fix up that mess
<markey> what kind of working is that?
<markey> Poetter in
<markey> is the biggest idiot ever
<apachelogger> valorie: actually I know the crash all to well, just not sure about the cause
<markey> have you looked at responses from users whenever the topic PA is discussed?
<markey> they hate it
<markey> s/not Colin/now Colin
<Quintasan> \o
<yofel> morning Quintasan
<Quintasan> What, Pulse Audio problems again?
<Quintasan> I dunno who the hell invented it but it doesn't make anything better.
<Quintasan> yofel: \o
 * Quintasan started to rant as soon as he got here
<valorie> apachelogger: I tried two
<valorie> this american life, which I've been listening to in Amarok for like....years
<valorie> and another NPR one
<valorie> it wasn't even streaming!
<valorie> they were both downloaded
<valorie> could be amarok, I don't know
<yofel> Quintasan: it does make things better, now we can blame the ubuntu devs too for braking our sound
<Quintasan> valorie: reinstalling Amarok didn't help. I also deleted my .kde/share/apps/amarok/* but it still crashes :<
<valorie> but I was successfully listening to ones from the same shows last week
<valorie> :(
<valorie> gotta take out the old doggie
<Quintasan> AMAROK Y U DO DIS
<apachelogger> valorie: what url
<valorie> oh, se
<valorie> c
<valorie> http://feeds.thisamericanlife.org/talpodcast is one
<valorie> http://feeds.wnyc.org/radiolab
<valorie> the other
<valorie> and I didn't set a special download folder or anything
<apachelogger> valorie: latest episode I presume?
<valorie> nope
<valorie> I can try again of course
<Quintasan> WTF
<yofel> hm, are package descriptions translated anywhere?
<apachelogger> valorie: canont reproduce it with #305 of the first pod
<valorie> cool, 
<apachelogger> yofel: somewhere surely
<valorie> my machine is haunted, perhaps
<valorie> tonight at least
<apachelogger> yofel: at least for the user stuff as seen in kpk and software center 
<ulysses> yofel: http://nightmonkey.ubuntu.hu/ http://nightmonkey.ubuntu.hu/stat
<yofel> just wondering if kpk is supposed to use them, it doesn't here
<apachelogger> valorie: well, I get this crash every once in a while
<apachelogger> but seems rather random
<apachelogger> and it is a bit weird because it would seem that the crash is related to the central piece of playback being deleted
<apachelogger> and I would like to know where it is going and why
<apachelogger> yofel: it should
<apachelogger> AFAIK
<apachelogger> there was some talk about this before release I think
<valorie> odd that tonight anything I test is failing
<valorie> perhaps my conclusion should be shut down the haunted machine and go to bed
<valorie> since it's after 3am
<apachelogger> yeah
<apachelogger> off to bed with you
<apachelogger> nini valorie
<valorie> good night, and thanks for all your help
<yofel> gn
<nigelb> tazz: \o/
<tazz> nigelb, 
<nigelb> tazz: Didn't know you hung out here :)
<tazz> i do
<apachelogger> Riddell: the analyzer appearing in dragon is dragon's fault
<apachelogger> Riddell: sound problems are sort of phonongst's fault
<apachelogger> to feed the analyzer dragon uses audiodataoutput (i.e. raw audio data) which in combination wiht the regular audiooutput causes some sort of pipeline blocking resulting in the sound problems
<smarter> hey
<smarter> apachelogger: Kubuntu will get slots for the GSoC this year?
<Nightrose> smarter: gsoc 2011 isn't even announced yet ;-)
<smarter> hi Nightrose :)
<Nightrose> 'lo
<smarter> when will it be?
<Nightrose> not sure - probably first 3 months of 2011 - and then orgs can apply and get selected within a few weeks
<Nightrose> look at the 2010 timeline - it'll probably be closeish to it
<Nightrose> (if there will be a gsoc 2011)
<smarter> their might not be one?
<Nightrose> google doesn't announce things in advance - so there might or might not be yes
<Nightrose> chances are good there will be
<smarter> 'kay
<smarter> by the way, I'm an edge case: I can't participate in gsoc 2011 because (last I checked) you have to be 18 in april and I'll be 18 in may, and I can't participate in code-in because you have to be in high school and I'm already in college, is there anything I can do or am I screwed? :p
<Nightrose> i fear you're screwed
<Nightrose> so wait for the 2012 gsoc or hope they'll chance the cut-off date
<Nightrose> *change
<Nightrose> or take part in season of kde ;-)
<Nightrose> no money but you get a tshirt and certificate
<smarter> oh well, tshirts are nice :]
<Quintasan> Nightrose: are you running natty?
<Nightrose> nope
<Quintasan> meh
<Quintasan> Amarok crashes for me each time at startup :(
<smarter> "You must be 18 years of age or older by April 25, 2011 to be eligible to participate inGoogle Summer of Code in 2011." damn, I should have been born 3 weeks earlier
<Riddell> apachelogger: hmm, so we're screwed for video for phonon+gstreamer+dragon?
<Riddell> anyone started on koffice?
<Quintasan> Riddell: Is it urgent?
<Riddell> Quintasan: due for release on 29th
<apachelogger> Riddell: not necessarily, looking into it, worst case would be that we deactivate the analyzer
<apachelogger> which quite frankly would not be the worst thing to do
<Riddell> apachelogger: and that solves all our problems?
<apachelogger> it is not exactly a well tought through feature IMHO
<apachelogger> Riddell: aye
<Riddell> easy peasy
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna, Riddell: any thoughts on bug 641288
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 641288 in kubuntu-debug-installer (Ubuntu) "kubuntu-debug-installer crashed with SIGSEGV in QMutex::lock()" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/641288
 * apachelogger is completely clueless
 * Quintasan has some wreid stack traces in dmesg
<Quintasan> maybe that's why my computer is getting sloooooooooooooow
<apachelogger> very likely
<Quintasan> #ubuntu-kernel is lifeless as usual :<
<Quintasan> !search xmllint
<ubottu> Found: 
<Quintasan> found what?
<apachelogger> broken
<ari-tczew> II'm looking for ssh agent for kde. is there anyone?
<Quintasan> ari-tczew: ssh agent as in?
<ari-tczew> Quintasan: to remember my passwords and keys
<ari-tczew> after switch from gnome filezilla doesn't want to handle with sftp
<Quintasan> I thin you can add those things in dolphin
<Quintasan> I'm logging to people.ubuntu.com like this
<apachelogger> markey: http://paste.ubuntu.com/547997/
<apachelogger> was skipping around like a mad men
<apachelogger> then closed amarok
<apachelogger> and death came over it
<Quintasan> hahahaha
<Quintasan> enhoy
<Quintasan> enjoy*
<Quintasan> I can't even start Amarok :/
<apachelogger> rm -rf ~/.kde/share/*/amarok*
<apachelogger> ari-tczew: there at least was one at times
<apachelogger> Quintasan: I think your ssh key just doesnt have a password
<Quintasan> apachelogger: lol
<Quintasan> apachelogger: I did that (rm'ing) at least 10 times today
<apachelogger> that exact command?
<Quintasan> y
<Quintasan> well not exacly
<Quintasan> rm ~/.kde/share/apps/amarok/*  .kde/share/config/amarok*
<apachelogger> a
<apachelogger> ok
<apachelogger> Quintasan: so what does it do?
<Quintasan> lol crashes at splash screen
<Quintasan> and even though I have debug packages installed it generates useless backtrace
<apachelogger> may I see?
<Quintasan> wait a second
<Quintasan> till my konsole unfreezes
<Daskreech> Ctrl+S ?
<Quintasan> Daskreech: it's not a ctrl+s solvable problem
<Daskreech> ok :) just sometimes konsole (bash really) gets stuck and I have to do the Ctrl+S/Ctrl+Q dance
<apachelogger> Im dancing with ctrl, Im dancing with control, what a glorious feelin' I am bashing again...
<Daskreech> My business card has me listed as Master of Internal Bashing 
<apachelogger> mine sez master of the phonons
<Quintasan> apachelogger: http://pastebin.com/gn6JYDvn
<apachelogger> random guess: your qtscript stuff is busted
<Quintasan> hurrr
<Quintasan> and how do I fix this
<apachelogger> dunno
<apachelogger> reinstall
<CIA-39> [kgoldrunner] sitter * 1209633 * trunk/KDE/kdegames/kgoldrunner/src/kgrgame.cpp when starting a new game, make sure that all playback is discarded, otherwise one gets overlapping sounds if one was falling before starting a new game
<milian> I'm still on 10.04 and do-release-upgrade keeps failing for me - can someone help me with this log: http://users.physik.fu-berlin.de/~milianw/apt.log
<apachelogger> eh
<apachelogger> milian: apt-cache search libkephal
<milian> libkephal4 - API for easier handling of multihead systems
<milian> and now?
<apachelogger> hmmmm
<apachelogger> interesting
<apachelogger> milian: dpkg-query -l libkephal*
<Riddell> libkephal4 is right for 10.04 and 10.10
<milian> http://pastebin.ca/2030705
<apachelogger> milian: sudo apt-get install plasma-netbook
<milian> why?
<milian> wth hell what do I need that for?
<milian> *sigh*
<apachelogger> just for fun
<apachelogger> also it seems to be a dependency of kubuntu-desktop ;)
<apachelogger> as kubuntu-desktop nowadays decides what shell to use based on magic
<milian> -.-
<milian> lets try again
<milian> what about the other errors though?
<milian> esd0 etc.
<apachelogger> it is resolving those
<apachelogger>   Fixing libesd0 via remove of libesd-alsa0
<apachelogger> if I understand the log correctly it only falls over plasma-netbook
<milian> hm
<milian> such a mess
 * apachelogger wonders what milian did to his system :P
<milian> using it, extensively
<apachelogger> that is almost as horrible as http://aplg.kollide.net/images/avatar/snapshot130.png
<milian> and I tend to remove stuff I don't need
<milian> apparently not advised under kubuntu :(
<milian> it does something
<milian> thanks apachelogger
<apachelogger> if things are removable apt will tell you :P
<apachelogger> do not try to be smarter than the apt
<apachelogger> its api is so complex, if the apt logic is only half as sophisticated as the api is complex it might easily be the mother of skynet
<milian> apachelogger: well, apparently I was able to remove that stuff without problems as my system keeps working
<milian> just the upgrade failing sucks majorly
<milian> anyhow, enough bragging
<milian> next time I can just invest the hours in reinstalling
<smarter> apt doesn't have an API it has snippets of codes that every frontend copy-paste from another one, hoping it works :p
<maco> there's libapt..
<apachelogger> ahahahah
<apachelogger> rofl
<smarter> :D
<apachelogger> sure there is
<apachelogger> smarter: do not dare destroying maco's fantasy of libapt and santa and whatnot :P
<ulysses> Santa exists, the Doctor told >.<
<smarter> libapt-pkg might need a Doctor too :p
<smarter> or an extermination, can't decide
<shadeslayer> ulysses: go read wikileaks ... 
<shadeslayer> or 
<apachelogger> ulysses: spoilers
<shadeslayer> hold on
 * apachelogger holds on too smarter
<shadeslayer> http://twitter.com/#!/Hexxeh/status/19107265093050368
<shadeslayer> ^^
<shadeslayer> kaboom ... no santa for you ...
<shadeslayer> similarly .... no Mickey for you apachelogger
<shadeslayer> Dear apachelogger, Mickey is a insane guy in a costume who uses OS X
<apachelogger> hm
<shadeslayer> <3 Wikileaks
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> there is a chance off converting him to Kubuntu2 then
<shadeslayer> Kubuntu2?
<apachelogger> we are becoming a darwin distribution
<apachelogger> !
<shadeslayer> whats Kubuntu1? 
<apachelogger> because there is no shitty shitty multimedia on darwin
<shadeslayer> we had a version bump to 2?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: you bun too based kubuntu
<smarter> so Kubuntu3 uses the Hurd?
<shadeslayer> why wasnt i told about this
<shadeslayer> you dont tell me anything :/
<apachelogger> kubuntu3 uses my private parts
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: you are nevar around!
<shadeslayer> im around now
<shadeslayer> also im around on skype
<apachelogger> always doing naughty things with other people
<apachelogger> in kde
<apachelogger> and qt
<apachelogger> and windows
<apachelogger> and whatnot
<shadeslayer> shhhh thats supposed to be a sekret :P
<apachelogger> it is of unknowingness?
<shadeslayer> yes
<apachelogger> a dusty fairytale
<shadeslayer> errr ... more like a ... magical malady
<apachelogger> the killers?
<apachelogger> you know
<apachelogger> with multimedia people you can say anything and they will think of a song
<apachelogger> you only think of maladys :P
<shadeslayer> hahaha
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: go listen to BSB :P
<shadeslayer> also something is wrong with CIA 57 .... its not picking up my commits :/
<shadeslayer> oh
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: plz2add me to CIA-39
<apachelogger> that is intentional
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: do you do things of interest?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: yes
<apachelogger> where?
<shadeslayer> here there everywhere
 * apachelogger just had an awesome idea how to be evil and annoy Riddell
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: srsly
<apachelogger> obviously it should be of interest to darwin
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: they ported android to the N900 ...
<apachelogger> eh
<apachelogger> kubuntu
<apachelogger> or kubuntu2
<Quintasan> what?
<Quintasan> Android on N900 :D
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: yeah 
<apachelogger> sick shit
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: and you did that?
<smarter> shadeslayer: was that a reference to a Beatles song? :p
<Riddell> hmm, annoy riddell doesn't sound very awesome
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: dude ..  theyre selling the Desire HD for 27k INR here .... the same amount i bought my Desire for :/
<apachelogger> awww
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: no
 * apachelogger snuggles the Riddell
<Quintasan> HA HA
<Quintasan> I told you to wati.
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: then I do not follow
<Quintasan> wait*
<shadeslayer> smarter: its the BlackStrat Blues ... see last.fm/shadeslayer_
<shadeslayer> yes thats a _ there
<ulysses> shadeslayer: http://xkcd.com/838/
<apachelogger> 27k inr?
<shadeslayer> ulysses: whut? i dont follow
<apachelogger> that is like 5 euros
<apachelogger> omg
<smarter> shadeslayer: 404
<apachelogger> I could get a car for that amount of money
<shadeslayer> ive seen that strip
<shadeslayer> ah
<shadeslayer> smarter: last.fm/users/shadeslayer_
<shadeslayer> aargh
<shadeslayer> smarter: http://www.last.fm/user/shadeslayer_ and http://www.blackstratblues.com/
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: ^^
<shadeslayer> Free downloads ;)
 * apachelogger closes cia again
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: wait .. you were adding me? 
<Quintasan> YEAH AND IT IS SLOOOOW AGAIN
<Quintasan> DAMN IT
<apachelogger> no, I was waiting for you tell me why I should add you
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: because im awesum 
 * apachelogger is wearing his custom made bathign suite http://www.anthonyshaffer.co.uk/Pics/Screenplays/EvilSun15.JPG
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: that does not justify annoying Riddell
<apachelogger> he grows ever so sad when we flood the channel
<apachelogger> see, he even payed max payne to get rid of kubotu
<shadeslayer> lol
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: i thought he paid jefferai
<smarter> kubotu's dead?
<shadeslayer> wait no
<apachelogger> *shrug*
<apachelogger> maybe a jedi
<shadeslayer> s/jefferai/jussi
<apachelogger> jaaadi as the wookies say
<Quintasan> apachelogger: http://paste.ubuntu.com/548037 any idea what is this?
<apachelogger> Quintasan: a crash
<Quintasan> I noticed that, any idea what crashes?
<apachelogger> irq 19: nobody cared (try booting with the "irqpoll" option)
<smarter> bad CD/DVD?
<apachelogger> Quintasan: ata_bmdma it would seem
<shadeslayer> onice ... ive never seen a kernel crash
<apachelogger> or something relatedly
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: that is not a kernel crash
<Quintasan> apachelogger: explains poor performance on everything
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: then?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: module goes down the drain I presum
<shadeslayer> ah
<Quintasan> It's a module crash
 * apachelogger is not terribly well informed on the kernel stuff either
<shadeslayer> crashing modules
<shadeslayer> fun
<Quintasan> and guys in #ubuntu-kernel are either ignoring me or something
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: fun as hell, my system slows down to a crawl each time I boot and do something
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: you poke them too often
<shadeslayer> :P
<Quintasan> I did only once today
<shadeslayer> run OS X if you want something that works 
<shadeslayer> ^_^
<apachelogger> maybe he is doing dirty talk there?
 * apachelogger also goes to #kwin for dirty talk
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: iDunno
<Quintasan> >OS X
<Quintasan> >something that works
<apachelogger> kubuntu2!
<Quintasan> WOLOLOLOLOL
<apachelogger> with darwin as base!
<apachelogger> we shall prevail!
<Quintasan> MAXIMUM TROLLING
<apachelogger> eat all them linuxers
<ulysses> you guys started the new year's party a bit early
<apachelogger> wha?
<apachelogger> we are still working on xmas
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: kwin devs are awesome, they fix bugs 2 days before people report the bugs
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: they are like me
<shadeslayer> they know the art of time travelling i tell ya
<apachelogger> except I introduce bugs 2 days before people report them
<mgraesslin> we fix bugs? /me didn't know that
<apachelogger> mgraesslin: is gles buildable yet? :P
<shadeslayer> mgraesslin: the one i told you about
<shadeslayer> black borders etc
<apachelogger> ScottK, Riddell: I am going to eat arm soon
<mgraesslin> shadeslayer: it has been reported weeks ago
 * apachelogger will just upload some Qt stuff that is supposed to turn on gles
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: put some Qt on top of it
<apachelogger> no clue if it works proper
<shadeslayer> mgraesslin: dude i have 4.5.90 ... its not fixed here
<apachelogger> magnet:/wine
<apachelogger> does not work!
<apachelogger> the kio slave is broken
<mgraesslin> apachelogger: yes it is buildable, though it won't work on top of current workspace
<apachelogger> hm
<smarter> you put magnets in your wine? :p
<mgraesslin> shadeslayer: it took some time to fix it, we had it fixed before the rlease but after tagging
<apachelogger> I wanted to get more wine with a magnet
<apachelogger> did not work
<apachelogger> it is the broken
<shadeslayer> mgraesslin: ah
<Quintasan> screw this, I'm reporting a bug
<apachelogger> I am somebody
<Quintasan> maybe they will react faster that way
 * apachelogger roflhao
<shadeslayer> lol ... 
<Quintasan> hell yeah
<Quintasan> 12 seconds and konsole is still not up
<apachelogger> Oo
<apachelogger> you should no bring it up that often, at some point it will be exhausted
<Quintasan> still not up
<apachelogger> dont you know the feeling
<shadeslayer> lolwut
<apachelogger> cant be up all day
<shadeslayer> anyhow
<shadeslayer> sudo service shadeslayer_study start
<shadeslayer> cya people
<Quintasan> shadeslayer_study: service not found
<apachelogger> 5 euros (29k inr) that he will be back in less than an hour
<shadeslayer> i havent gone het
<shadeslayer> *yet
<shadeslayer> :P
<apachelogger> darn
<apachelogger> why does no one ever wanna bet with me
 * apachelogger must be the only gambling human here
<Quintasan> I have no money
<apachelogger> :O
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: not eveyrone has done a GSoC :P
<shadeslayer> *everyone
 * apachelogger now works nights
<ulysses> shadeslayer: others just rabbed a bank?:P
<apachelogger> one can make much more money
<shadeslayer> ulysses: or sold unicorns
<ulysses> shadeslayer: or read the http://trollscience.com/ how to make infinite money
<apachelogger> there are more important things than money
<shadeslayer> nope ... you earn money via 2 ways : 1) GSoC or 2) Sell unicorns
<Quintasan> beer?
<shadeslayer> no other way
<apachelogger> a space ship for example
 * apachelogger can go home any time now
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: you can buy a space ship with money
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: you most certainly cannot
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: you can build a space ship with money?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: also you can earn money by working at night
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: you most certainly cannot
<ulysses> apachelogger: just call MacGyver
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> he could
<ulysses> he certainly can
<apachelogger> but he is not human
<apachelogger> my point behing that humans are not able to do it
<apachelogger> -h
<apachelogger> magnet kio slave is broken
<apachelogger> oh oh oh
<apachelogger> kde has a pastebin now :O
<apachelogger> this is most awesome
<shadeslayer> yeah
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: i just saw it too!
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: add it to pastebinit
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: EXAMS!!!
<shadeslayer> ill make something after 31st
<apachelogger> !!!!!!!
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: im telling you ... wait 3 more days
<shadeslayer> just 3 more days
<shadeslayer> i have huge plans
<shadeslayer> one of them might be getting revealed tomorrow
 * apachelogger is nerdly aroused
<apachelogger> *huge* plans are always good
<smarter> the best kind of aroused
<apachelogger> the bigger the better
<apachelogger> Developed by: Sayak Banerjee
<shadeslayer> oh sayakb
<apachelogger> I mentioned that you people drove him from kubuntu to kde?
<mgraesslin> apachelogger: phonon has been declared dead just on 27c3
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: lolwut ... he still uses Kubuntu iirc
<apachelogger> mgraesslin: 27c3?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: yeah, but he used to be all busy reporting bugs and stuff
<shadeslayer> ah
<mgraesslin> chaos communication congress
<apachelogger> and apachelogger being apachelogger was all evil
<shadeslayer> i think yes .... he's become more upstream
<shadeslayer> he does kde-www work more now
<apachelogger> mgraesslin: do they want me to leak their sexual fantasies?
<apachelogger> n one declares my *huge* projects dead
<Quintasan> oh god
<apachelogger> *no
<Quintasan> now
<Quintasan> please no
 * apachelogger gets his light saber
 * mgraesslin is just watching a video stream of a Linux rant
<darthlogger> there we go
<darthlogger> I shall eat them alive
<darthlogger> and then I shall send my army of ponies after them
<smarter> your nick just turned dark red from purple in quassel, cool
<mgraesslin> http://events.ccc.de/congress/2010/wiki/Documentation <- room 2
<darthlogger> and the unicorns on the flanks
 * Quintasan takes darthlogger away and hits him with a hammer
<darthlogger> llolz
<darthlogger> have you filed a bug
<darthlogger> hhahaha
<darthlogger> rofl
<smarter> that reminds me, I'm supposed to write a phonon backend for openal for gluon
<darthlogger> :D :D :D
<mgraesslin> oh no
<darthlogger> two years ago
<darthlogger> hahahah
<darthlogger> rofl
 * darthlogger dies
<darthlogger> mgraesslin: you made my day
<mgraesslin> you're welcome :-D
<darthlogger> mgraesslin: can I marry you?
<mgraesslin> no, sorry
<darthlogger> too bad
 * darthlogger needs to marry the talker
<darthlogger> he is awesome
<mgraesslin> :-D
<darthlogger> PA great work
<darthlogger> hahahaha
<darthlogger> rofl
<darthlogger> not thread save
<darthlogger> but great work
<darthlogger> \o/
<darthlogger> I should be there
<darthlogger> though he has a point, if not made very well
<shadeslayer> night all 
<darthlogger> nini shadeslayer
<apachelogger> :D
<apachelogger> this is so awesome
<mgraesslin> rofl
<mgraesslin> omg the developers are taking away Linux from the freaks
<apachelogger> this is so awesome
 * apachelogger is falling off his chair
<apachelogger> horrible
 * apachelogger goes denting
<_Groo_> hi/2 akk
<_Groo_> all
<apachelogger> _Groo_: http://events.ccc.de/congress/2010/wiki/Documentation
<apachelogger> room2
<smarter> who's that guy?
<_Groo_> could anyone test phonon from kde 4.6 rc1, through the systemsettings multimedia?
<mgraesslin> smarter: an admin from Munich university
<_Groo_> apachelogger: whats that? behind the obviou
<_Groo_> two things
<_Groo_> first
<_Groo_> bad apachelogger 
<_Groo_> you forgot to update akonadi from natty and it broken 4.6 rc1 for maverick
<_Groo_> taken care off
<_Groo_> kdemultimedia was MIA
<_Groo_> i mean kdenetwork sorry
<_Groo_> i did the packages in my machine but i had an ISP issue this weekend and couldnt upload it to ninjas
<_Groo_> dont know if it was taken care of now
<_Groo_> finally, aparently phonon is broken in maverick. i can use kmix but if i try to play the test sound in systemsettings it doesnt do nothign, can anyone verify this?
<_Groo_> im building phonon from git, version is 4.4.4 now and see if this fixes the issues
<_Groo_> if it does, it needs to be feed into natty and then maverick via ppa
<Quintasan> _Groo_: doesn't work under natty
<_Groo_> apachelogger: still there?
<Quintasan> no sound is being played
<_Groo_> Quintasan: i believe its phonon thats too old, natty uses 4.3.4 also
<_Groo_> i mean 4.4.3
<_Groo_> damn dislexy
 * _Groo_ needs to replace is fingers for neural implants
<CIA-39> [muon] jmthomas * 1209652 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/libmuon/MuonMainWindow.cpp Ensure actions are re-enabled after errors.
<_Groo_> apachelogger: btw akonadi needs to be updated ONLY if using latest kdepim 4.7, so the place to put it is in experimental ppa, and leave old akonadi for normal kdepim. i think the newest will work but leave it for the safe side
<mgraesslin> you need new akonadi for latest kdepimlibs if I know correctly
<mgraesslin> pimlibs is part of 4.6
<_Groo_> mgraesslin: exactly, like i said... 
<_Groo_> mgraesslin: but only kmail2 will complain of old protocol
<_Groo_> and that one is in kdepim 4.7 in experimental
<mgraesslin> at least current akonadi works with current pimlibs and 4.4 pim
<_Groo_> compiling phonon 4.4.4 as we speak, lets see if this fixes the sound problem
<mgraesslin> (running it here)
<_Groo_> mgraesslin: the issue is only if you update to rc1 (it works till beta2) and also add the experimental ppa with the kdepim 4.7 code
<CIA-39> [muon] jmthomas * 1209653 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/ (3 files in 2 dirs) I had been a bit overzealous in my code consolidation efforts. The Muon Manager needs its own UserCancelError handling
 * apachelogger needs a break after this
<_Groo_> oh great, 4.4.4 changed a few things around, no more Phonon dir in include... no more AudioDevice.... i so love to change .install files ¬¬
<apachelogger> _Groo_: Ido not follow
<apachelogger> akonadi will not be experimental
<_Groo_> apachelogger: akonadi in the beta ppa was 1.4.0
<_Groo_> apachelogger: it worked fine till rc1...
<_Groo_> apachelogger: devs updated protocol, now we need 1.5.0
<_Groo_> apachelogger: to cope witk kmail2/kdepim 4.7.0
<apachelogger> you should talk to jr
<_Groo_> apachelogger: its already in natty, just wasnt backported to maverick
 * apachelogger is only phonon dev
<_Groo_> i did talk this weekend, and someone in here fixed the problem with akonadi
<_Groo_> apachelogger: also i cant find the xine plugin anywhere in phonon git, was it removed?
<apachelogger>  yes
 * _Groo_ knows is unmaintained
 * mgraesslin is close from falling from the chair
<apachelogger> +1
<_Groo_> apachelogger: so the gstreamer and vlc are apart now? i redo the packages for them? phono only has the base lib funcionality?
<apachelogger> mgraesslin: I wonder whether he will cry afterwards 
<_Groo_> i love you guys :P
<_Groo_> the problem of being an unoficial minion is that im always the last to know :P
<mgraesslin> apachelogger: do you know who the guy is who gives the contra?
<ScottK> apachelogger: Any particular reason?
<_Groo_> apachelogger: btw is kdenetwork up in the ppa now?
<apachelogger> mgraesslin: voice sounds familiar
<apachelogger> though I am drunk
<apachelogger> all sandsmark fault 
<apachelogger> THINGS WILL BREAK!
<mgraesslin> it's so awesome
 * _Groo_ wants to know if he can get hired, apachelogger is always drunk, groo wants a job just like that :D
<apachelogger> AH
<apachelogger> LENNART
<apachelogger> now I remember
<apachelogger> markey: it is the devil :D
<_Groo_> apachelogger: where do i get phonon-gstreamer? i only have vlc and mplayer
<_Groo_> to do the apckages
 * apachelogger hugs mgraesslin, goes for a smoke with a smile on his face
<mgraesslin> :-D
<apachelogger> _Groo_: git
<shadeslayer> mgraesslin: you have a trunk build right? 
<_Groo_> apachelogger: i know that...
<mgraesslin> shadeslayer: yes
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: mgraesslin i present to you  http://people.ubuntu.com/~rohangarg/pastekdeorg.tar.gz'
<_Groo_> apachelogger: git.kde.org now?
<shadeslayer> wait
<shadeslayer> http://people.ubuntu.com/~rohangarg/pastekdeorg.tar.gz
<_Groo_> apachelogger: or old gitorius?
<shadeslayer> mgraesslin: backend for paste.kde.org 
<_Groo_> apachelogger: i only saw the news of vlc/mplayer, didnt see gstreamer added to the pack
<shadeslayer> mgraesslin: can you test it for me? :P 
<mgraesslin> will do
<shadeslayer> i dont have a build env set up
<mgraesslin> the cmake does not work
<shadeslayer> mgraesslin: it needs to go into the folder with all the other backends
<mgraesslin> oh right
<_Groo_> FINALLY git.kde works with http
<mgraesslin> and where is that?
 * _Groo_ pops some bubbles
<shadeslayer> mgraesslin: src/kdebase/workspace/plasma/generic/dataengines/share/backends/
<apachelogger> well then
<apachelogger> my dear friends
<apachelogger> I am exhausted
<apachelogger> big time
<Quintasan> But you have been doing nothing all the day
<shadeslayer> mgraesslin: i have to go ... but please compile and post the result :)
<shadeslayer> kthxbai
<mgraesslin> shadeslayer: I am compiling
<apachelogger> Quintasan: I have, I have
<apachelogger> just not in kubuntu
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> other than planning our migration to darwin
<JontheEchidna> agateau: I have some QString optimizations for colibri that also fix some issues krazy picked up on http://pastebin.com/hBm1aKav
<mgraesslin> shadeslayer: does not work
<shadeslayer> mgraesslin: compile error?
<shadeslayer> or what?
<mgraesslin> no I cannot upload to paste
<shadeslayer> oh ... any particular error?
<mgraesslin> no it doesn't show an error message
<mgraesslin> it just fails
<shadeslayer> ah so no return URL
<apachelogger> shadeslayer is like JontheEchidna, both are creating faulty software :P
<shadeslayer> hah :P
<mgraesslin> apachelogger: go to https://events.ccc.de/congress/2010/Fahrplan/events/4017.en.html - there's a feedback button
 * apachelogger feeds back
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: how do you pass parameters to curl? like paste_lang ?
<shadeslayer> oh hmm i think i found it
<_Groo_> ok i rebuilt phonon 4.4.4, now remaking phonon-gstreamer/mplayer/xine/vlc
<_Groo_> who do i talk to to get this uploaded to natty?
<apachelogger> no one
<apachelogger> there is no phono 4.4.4
<apachelogger> and thus it will not get uploaded to natty
<_Groo_> commit a982aa460e6b6593c5f4bf6ebde258e375cb1233 Author: Harald Sitter <sitter@kde.org> Date:   Sat Dec 25 18:25:09 2010 +0100      bump version to 4.4.4
<_Groo_> merry christmas? :D
<_Groo_> the guy was working at 6pm for god sakes XD
<_Groo_> i was playing allods :P and getting stuffed
<_Groo_> apachelogger: so there is or there is not a 4.4.4?
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> I just bumped the version because it is not 4.4.3 anymore
<_Groo_> apachelogger: sooooooooooooooooo if its not 4.4.3??? hum... 2 + , takes one... hm....
<_Groo_> apachelogger: what you mean its that isnt stable yet? :)
<_Groo_> apachelogger: ence cant be uploaded to natty?
<apachelogger> I mean I did not release it 
<_Groo_> apachelogger: you gitted it baby, its released XD 
<apachelogger> and until I did not realease no shit not at all, there is going to be no upload
<_Groo_> apachelogger: ok i understand :)
<apachelogger> you have not seen grumpy upstreams if you never had me as upstream
<_Groo_> apachelogger: ill wait.. you could just had saved me the copy pasting :D by saying.. ah, its not released yet... instead of saying it doesnt exit...
<_Groo_> exist
<apachelogger> it does not exist
<apachelogger> it exists when there is a tag
<apachelogger> and then it is released when I release it
<apachelogger> currently there is git master which happens to become 4.4.4 
<_Groo_> apachelogger: yah i know :D 
<_Groo_> apachelogger: anyway kudos
<_Groo_> apachelogger: just recompiled/made packages of 4.4.4 (master), latest gstreamer and vlc... now sound works in systemsettings as intended... even left/right works with pulseaudio
<_Groo_> very good work
<_Groo_> apachelogger: anyway IF/when if gets released i already made packages and ill be making them on weekly basis to catchup on upstream.. so if you want to use my work, just drop me a mail
<apachelogger> _Groo_: you could just upload the packaging somewhere and mail kubuntu-devel
<_Groo_> apachelogger: im having some trouble with mplayer backend but thats another story.. and ill do xine too cause i like it
<apachelogger> so that it is surely available when the time has come
<_Groo_> apachelogger: i trust your memory
<apachelogger> which will be soonish for phonon and phonon-gst as both already have important and awesome improvements
<apachelogger> _Groo_: yeah, but I might not be around
<_Groo_> apachelogger: yeah just noticed that :D
<apachelogger> also it is a delay if I have to ask for it :P
<_Groo_> apachelogger: you where working at 6pm of day 25... so yeah youll be around XD drunk but around
<_Groo_> apachelogger: the asking would be.. groo can you upload the apckages to ninja for testing? 30 min later... done!
<_Groo_> replace ninja with whatever pit hole you guys send the pakcages
<apachelogger> _Groo_: and if you are not around?
<apachelogger> like sleeping? :P
<_Groo_> apachelogger: then someone more capable will do them :)
<apachelogger> trust me, I have done this madness long enough
<apachelogger> to prevent work from being lost, upload and inform as many people as possible
<_Groo_> apachelogger: im sure you did...
<_Groo_> apachelogger:  ok ill upload to my ppa, and ill have to register for kubuntu-dev...
<_Groo_> ill do it this week
<_Groo_> im ultra lazy
<_Groo_> and late to get home too :P
<_Groo_> apachelogger: can you tell me why latest vlc doesnt show video anymore in dragon? only sound?
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> maybe because eean broke it
<apachelogger> _Groo_: on 4.6?
<_Groo_> apachelogger: yeah
<apachelogger> yeah, that would be eeans fault
<_Groo_> apachelogger: lol ok :D
<apachelogger> he introduces some half baked audio visual support shit
<apachelogger> and that breaks all sorts of stuff
<_Groo_> apachelogger: exactly
<apachelogger> with phonongst you get an analyzer before the video
<apachelogger> and crappy sound (because of the analyzer)...
<_Groo_> apachelogger: it shows the equalizer instead of the video
<apachelogger> if you want, go to #kde-devel and annoy him
<apachelogger> _Groo_: it should show the video after some time
<_Groo_> apachelogger: gst works fine, only vlc is showing the equializer
<apachelogger> vlc is very hacky WRT to vieo detection
<apachelogger> (as in 25 frames into the video or so the backend will ask vlc whether the file has video)
<_Groo_> apachelogger: and since i still have pulse from maverick it still crashses at the end...
<apachelogger> well
<_Groo_> apachelogger: nice programing :D
<apachelogger> coling handed me a wrong patch
<apachelogger> go complain to lennart
<apachelogger> he will rip you apart
<apachelogger> I swear
<apachelogger> we just watched him do it
<apachelogger> it was uberfun
<_Groo_> apachelogger: complain about what exactly?
<_Groo_> apachelogger: he cant rip me appart im bery squishy
<apachelogger> that PA is crap and not threadsafe
<apachelogger> because he does not read xlib documentaton
<apachelogger> even though PA is using xlib
<_Groo_> apachelogger: lol.. well i can argue on that technical lvl, i dont work with that technology.. so i just keep my mouth shut
<_Groo_> apachelogger: thats for you audio gods to querrel about
<_Groo_> apachelogger: ehehehe Assertion 'pa_close(fds[0]) == 0' failed at pulsecore/core-util.c:2215, function pa_close_pipe(). Aborting.
<apachelogger> _Groo_: you need to get sandsmark's parents nice fiber connection
<_Groo_> apachelogger: maybe sandsmark allow me to move over?
<apachelogger> then he can fix vlc and dragon and stuff
<apachelogger> also I would like not to be drunk
<_Groo_> apachelogger: ill be very quiet
<apachelogger> cause Ive got important code to write
<apachelogger> _Groo_: #phonon
<apachelogger> you will have to talk to him
<_Groo_> apachelogger: experience tells me the best code was written when converting beer/coffee into code
<apachelogger> not as much as I had
<_Groo_> apachelogger: you said someone handded you the wrong patch? would that patch be the patch to fix maverick + vlc backend?
<apachelogger> YES
<apachelogger> yes
<apachelogger> in fact it was a patch that we already incorporated
<_Groo_> apachelogger: do you have the proper patch now?
<apachelogger> which makes me wonder how you applied the patch
<_Groo_> apachelogger: yeah the one i told you it was in .2.2?
<_Groo_> apachelogger: and i told you it didnt work since it was already there?
<apachelogger> dunno
<apachelogger> last I checked it wsa not in master
<apachelogger> but someline
<apachelogger> forgot what line it was
<apachelogger> lennart has funny names for the branches
<_Groo_> apachelogger: and then you told me.. who do i trust, a unoficial minion or the ubber gods? ¬¬
<apachelogger> the uber gods were right
<apachelogger> just the wrong patch
<apachelogger> also you probably did not package someline, did you?
<_Groo_> i was right!!! the patch didnt fix the problem!!! AHHHHHHHHHHH
<apachelogger> because IIRC that stuff is still not inmaster
<apachelogger> but someline
<apachelogger> _Groo_: you can live in teh basement
<apachelogger> not heated though he says
<_Groo_> does it have sunlight? i dont like sunlight...
<apachelogger> and he lives north, actually he is neighbor of santa
<_Groo_> i like cold :)
<apachelogger> so you might want to get some heating 
<_Groo_> ill kill mouses and burn their skin for heating
<_Groo_> maybe some baby seals, if i can find them
<_Groo_> they are easy to kill
<apachelogger> <sandsmark> sure, it's just like -25°C here
<_Groo_> apachelogger: AH! easy!
<_Groo_> apachelogger: its 40+ here in brasil :P
<_Groo_> minus 25... babies...
<_Groo_> aaanyway... ill seeya all tomorrow.. need to get home, kill some monkeys and eat their brains..
<_Groo_> today is monkey brain day :)
<apachelogger> them brazilians
<apachelogger> horrible
<_Groo_> apachelogger: im portuguese
<apachelogger> eating poor monkeys
<_Groo_> apachelogger: but when in rome...
<apachelogger> and babies
<_Groo_> portuguse are known to addapt to every country they go
<apachelogger> _Groo_: well, I am irish, but I am in austria so I am austrian
<_Groo_> apachelogger: ah austrian... howdy m8! auehauehauehuaheuaheuhehue ;)
<apachelogger> that is chesseland
<apachelogger> not mozartland
<apachelogger> you are mixxing up the sterotypes here
<_Groo_> apachelogger: this joke never gets old XD
<_Groo_> apachelogger: irish hu? know i know why you are always drunk!
<apachelogger> aye
<_Groo_> apachelogger: well seeya all tomorrow :D
<_Groo_> heeeere monkey monkey monkey.. come to papa
<_Groo_> CLUNK!
<_Groo_> one down, 4 more to go
<_Groo_> need at least 5... for a good nice stew
<apachelogger> omg
<apachelogger> omg omg
<_Groo_> the little ones are hard to hit ¬¬
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> they are little
<_Groo_> just apetizers... good with toasts or cookies...
<_Groo_> make good cigar holders too
<_Groo_> car key holders...
<_Groo_> nothing like a gold head monkey with a car key attached
<_Groo_> pen drives... dont make me start
<_Groo_> a pen drive with a gold monkey head attached... super pop!
<_Groo_> this made me hungry... need to go home...
<_Groo_> braaaaaaaaaaaaaaaains
<_Groo_> seeya :D
<cpatrick2008> i just wanted to say the 4.6 beta1 looks better than 4.5 and the other previous pre 4..6 releases keep up the good work
#kubuntu-devel 2010-12-28
<CIA-39> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1209734 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/libqapt/src/ (backend.cpp config.cpp history.cpp package.cpp) LibQApt should use Q_FOREACH explicitly to avoid potential issues with other libraries using the foreach keyword as a macro
<cpatrick2008> i was wondering when the kpackagekit bug is going to be fixed i saw that kde fixed the problem in version 0.6.3,2
<valorie> systemsettings is still crashing if I test xine or vlc phonon backend
<valorie> it wasn't my haunted computer
<valorie> doesn't crash with gst
<valorie> but since i get no error messages, I don't know where I should report this
<valorie> kde bug, or kub. bug?
<valorie> systemsettings, or phonon?
<yofel> cpatrick2008: not sure when it will be fixed, as we need the new kpk version for that
<yofel> and dantti seems to be far away..
<Quintasan> apachelogger: http://sebner.soup.io/post/96014590/Timelords
<valorie> Quintasan: do you build phonon from git?
<Quintasan> valorie: in project-neon we do
<valorie> so that's what you have for your amarok?
<Quintasan> dunno
<Quintasan> I don't have it installed yet
<valorie> ever since I built phonon from git, I can't play ANYTHING
<valorie> from ANYWHERE
<valorie> I've been testing -- backends all crash
<valorie> as soon as anything hits the playlist, crash
<Quintasan> and project-neon-amarok is not ready yet beacuse it waits for project-neon-kdemutlimedia which is waiting for oom bug
<valorie> your amarok was still crashing though, correct?
<valorie> on startup
<valorie> sec
<valorie> sorry, when the old dog needs out, gotta take him out or clean up the carpet!
<valorie> lol
<valorie> I'm wondering if I just apt-get purge phonon and then reinstall from packages
<valorie> if I'll have a working amarok again
<valorie> on startup is probably a different problem, *unless* you have a playlist in place, and have chosen to have it start playing at startup
<valorie> which would trigger the same crash
<valorie> do you get a bt?
<valorie> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=261356
<ubottu> KDE bug 261356 in general "Try to play a downloaded podcast while using Gstreamer" [Crash,Unconfirmed]
<valorie> for mine
<valorie> quintasan, is your backtrace anything like this one? KDE bug 259801?
<ubottu> KDE bug 259801 in GStreamer backend "Amarok crashed on startup [ Phonon::Gstreamer::Backend::logMessage]" [Crash,Reopened] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=259801
<valorie> if so, we do have something related I think
<valorie> anyway, going to bed
<valorie> niters all
<yofel> Quintasan: multimedia is OOM too?
<yofel> Quintasan: wait, you didn't even try multimedia yet
<Quintasan> nope
<Quintasan> because we cant? :D
<Quintasan> we need kdelibs to be built with docbook-xml/xls as runtime dependency
<yofel> I uploaded that yesterday 
<yofel> (pretty late though)
<droidslayer> apachelogger: http://kde.in/conf/
<apachelogger> droidslayer: cool
<afiestas__> Hey, you should backport the patches that can be found between 1.0 and 1.0.1
<afiestas__> they add stability into kio_obexftp by fixing a lot of "dead lock" situations and fix the "Empty device name" bug
<CIA-39> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1209920 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/libqapt/src/ (backend.cpp worker/worker.cpp) Report whether or not an InitError comes from the worker. This way applications can know if they should quit or not.
<CIA-39> [muon] jmthomas * 1209922 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/ (libmuon/MuonMainWindow.cpp muon/MainWindow.cpp) Don't quit if an InitError comes from the worker. If the timing is right a LockError can be reported as an InitError in the worker, and we don't have to quit all of Muon over that
<nigelb> yofel: poke
<nigelb> yofel: interested in doing a class at user days?
<CIA-39> [libqapt] jmthomas * 1209924 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/libqapt/src/globals.h Document the new InitError detail
 * Riddell uploads koffice to natty and ppa/backports
<alleehol> kmail2 beta3 unusable beause it needs akonadi-server 1.4.90 released a week ago.  Can't this be added to the experimental ppa?
* apachelogger changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Even more friendly next year | Lots to do https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo | Please test KDE in lucid-proposed LP: #691068 | Ninjas packaging RC 1 https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Ninjas/Packaging
<yofel> nigelb: what topic? and when exactly is the next one going to be?
<nigelb> yofel: pick something you think is beginner-user-friendly
<nigelb> date --> Saturday January 29th and
<nigelb> Sunday January 30th
<afiestas__> Riddell: what is the process to backport a couple of patches form upstream?
<afiestas__> or even better update to 1.0.1 if possible
<maco> afiestas__: into a stable kubuntu release?
<maco> !sru
<ubottu> Stable Release Update information is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<afiestas__> maco: yes
<maco> read the link then
<afiestas__> well, I'm not going to read all of that... I'm not a packager and I'm not interested in all that informtion
<afiestas__> I'm onlly interested in get bluedevil updated someway since we've improved the stability a lot in some parts of the software
<afiestas__> and kubuntu is lacking those patches
<_Groo_> hi/2 all
<_Groo_> anyone with natty could confirm if k3b is broken with kde 4.6?
<_Groo_> k3b needs hal to find the devices
<_Groo_> since hal was removed from natty, does k3b work?
<_Groo_> im compiling latest k3b git to see if they implemented udisks yet
<_Groo_> anyone alive? :D
<apachelogger> wah?
<afiestas> in theory they could use Solid to do not have these problems :/
<apachelogger> _Groo_: you could help afiestas get bluetooth improvements into 10.10
<afiestas> that would be nice :p 
<afiestas> btw, I'm trying to upgrade to kde 4.5.4 (which fixes some Composite stuff) but I can't find it in backports
<afiestas> do I have to use another repo for that?
<apachelogger> me@avatar:~/tmp/k3b-2.0.1$ grep -ri hal  . |grep include
<apachelogger> ./libk3bdevice/k3bhalconnection.cpp:#include "k3bhalconnection.h"
<apachelogger> ./libk3bdevice/k3bhalconnection.cpp:#include "k3bhalconnection.moc"
<apachelogger> ./src/k3bapplication.cpp:#include "k3bhalconnection.h"
<apachelogger> the do not use hal
<apachelogger> they just have a class named hal
<apachelogger> for whatever reason
<apachelogger> it uses solid/device though
<apachelogger> no hal there
<_Groo_> apachelogger: by bluetooth you mean bluedevil? im already using latest git in my machine
<apachelogger> well
<afiestas> _Groo_: I'd like to add some patches (at least) into the current Kubuntu packages
<apachelogger> unless you cloned yourself and are now making up 99% of the worlds populatin that is not going to help anyone but you :P
<afiestas> basically the diff between 1.0 and 1.0.1 (iirc 5 commits)
<_Groo_> apachelogger: well k3b 2.0.1 is complaining it cant find the devices cause i dont have hal running
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> k3b is utter fun
<apachelogger> since they have a class that is named after hal
<apachelogger> I would presume that they also have strings that refer to HAL
<_Groo_> apachelogger: actually i do a lot of packages for my own use, because a) i dont trust me b) ppl dont truste me
<apachelogger> which is of course BS because they use solid and thus anything could be running under the hood
<_Groo_> apachelogger: im not arguing, im just asking someone with natty to run k3b and see if iut shows the devices :)
<_Groo_> apachelogger: allllllllso new k3b from git asks for qt multimedia.. and i couldnt find any dev packages with it, only mobile ones
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> right
<_Groo_> apachelogger: its an optional build option so its fine for now, but it would be better if qt multimedia mess could be sorted out
 * apachelogger meant to go rant about that
<apachelogger> _Groo_: yeah
<_Groo_> apachelogger: yeah i agree, its a mess right now :P
<apachelogger> write a mail
<apachelogger> that goes like
<_Groo_> apachelogger: some parts that are in mobile, should have been into desktop, and vice versa
<apachelogger> "you unicorns, use the stinky phonon not the stinky qtmm"
<apachelogger> "kthxbai"
<apachelogger> "p.s. shoot"
<_Groo_> apachelogger: lol, i know how the debate goes
<apachelogger> no
<_Groo_> apachelogger: why have one multimedia when you can have 100!
<_Groo_> apachelogger: its so much easier for everyone ¬¬
<apachelogger> qtmm should not be in Qt
<apachelogger> it ws there
<apachelogger> and it got moved
<apachelogger> because it is utter crap
<apachelogger> and only filling one use case, which is lowlevel access to playback stuff
<apachelogger> which all and entirely could have been done in phonon
<apachelogger> but the qt brisbane dudes being dudes ...
<apachelogger> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_f_p0CgPeyA
<afiestas> apachelogger: +1 for a k3b qtmm free
<_Groo_> afiestas: just build it without qtmm.. its optional, only used to preview some shit...
<afiestas> _Groo_: that's why we should push Phonon there since it is perfect for the job, isn't it apachelogger ?
<apachelogger> most definitely
<_Groo_> afiestas: by push you mean replace the code with phonon?
<afiestas> if k3b people agree, yes
<afiestas> or at least add some ifdef magic
<_Groo_> afiestas: trueg is aproachable... the other developer i dont know
<afiestas> ifdef UNICORNS, then use phonon
<afiestas> if not, use whatever you please :p
<_Groo_> apachelogger: btw there will be no more monkeys in the neighborhood  for a looong time XD
<_Groo_> apachelogger: they all met they maker
<_Groo_> their maker
<apachelogger> yeah
<apachelogger> my sister too if she does not stop singing
 * apachelogger starts shouting like a mad man
 * _Groo_ knows apachelogger IS a mad man
<_Groo_> anyone with natty, pls run k3b and say if the damn thing can find the devices
<afiestas> QuickAccess browser should go upstream, i find it extremely useful
<_Groo_> afiestas: veromix too! its a ubber sound mixer
<apachelogger> afiestas: upstream?
<apachelogger> you find it useful? :O
<afiestas> upstream ==> somewhere within git.kde.org
<apachelogger> I do not think JontheEchidna wants to maintain it anymore
<afiestas> and yes, I'm too lazy to launch dolphin :p
<apachelogger> or something like that
<apachelogger> he is too busy with muon anyway ;)
 * apachelogger actually wants to remove quickaccess in favor of trash
 * afiestas likes KPackageKit and PackageKit :p
<_Groo_> No optical drive found. K3b did not find any optical device in your system. Solution: Make sure HAL daemon is running, it is used by K3b for finding devices.
<apachelogger> users have problems finding the silly trashbin
<apachelogger> afiestas: that is appit
<JontheEchidna> The original author never put QuickAccess upstream because aseigo didn't like it, iirc
<apachelogger> or something like that
<_Groo_> arrrrghhhhh
<apachelogger> got renamed
<afiestas> appkit?
<apachelogger> *shrug*
<JontheEchidna> It got renamed to Apper
<apachelogger> projects.kde.org will know
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> right
<JontheEchidna> (KPK did)
<apachelogger> apper
<afiestas> apachelogger: maybe we have to rename Phonon to "MultimediaKit"  :p
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: for once I am with aseigo :P
<afiestas> aah :p
<apachelogger> afiestas: we do
<apachelogger> well
<JontheEchidna> but yeah, I'm not really maintaining QuickAccess anymore
<apachelogger> maybe not multimediakit
<_Groo_> stupid k3b ¬¬
<apachelogger> lennart will come eat us
<apachelogger> only he may do kits or give permission to make kits :P
<_Groo_> JontheEchidna: pitty cause i use it alot, and its one of my favorite plasmoids
<apachelogger> afiestas: there is a branding problem with how phonon is perceived as something not-qt
<JontheEchidna> well, it still works. and I'll at least try to keep it that way
<apachelogger> makign people fall in favor with qtmm
<JontheEchidna> but I'm not going to really be doing any further development with the plasmoid
<_Groo_> JontheEchidna: awww :(
<apachelogger> not to mention that a google search on qt multimedia will not yield much phonon
<apachelogger> for obvious reasons
<apachelogger> let us kill the quickaccess!!!
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> I need to leave in half an hour for train
<apachelogger> let us kill the quickaccess later!!!!
<afiestas> xD
 * apachelogger throws a flamethrower after phonongst's streamreader
<_Groo_> could
<_Groo_> someone
<_Groo_> confirm
<_Groo_> that
<_Groo_> K3B
<_Groo_> is
<_Groo_> broken
<_Groo_> in
<_Groo_> natty!
<_Groo_> or 
<_Groo_> maverick!
<_Groo_> with
<_Groo_> kde
<_Groo_> 4
<_Groo_> .
<_Groo_> 6?
<_Groo_> pls?
<apachelogger> works here
<_Groo_> apachelogger: hal is running?
 * apachelogger just burned some pr0n
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: we should put synaptics in the seed while we are removing quickaccess from it (bug 669558)
<apachelogger> _Groo_: how would I know
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 669558 in kcm-touchpad (Ubuntu Natty) "[MIR] synaptiks" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/669558
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: aye
<_Groo_> apachelogger: yyou still burn pr0n???? oO 
<_Groo_> apachelogger: ps xa|grep hal
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: now I just need to remember that long enough
<_Groo_> apachelogger: should give you a lot of little hal spawn services
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: I can do it after I'm done with this FTBFS fix for darkroom
<_Groo_> apachelogger: if its active
<apachelogger> seems there is a hal in my pocket
<_Groo_> apachelogger: oh great... ok, now we have a problem :P
<apachelogger> do we?
<_Groo_> apachelogger: the thing is... hal and ustuff dont go along
<apachelogger> so?
<_Groo_> apachelogger: check your power manager
<_Groo_> apachelogger: are you seeing one batery or two?
<apachelogger> one
<_Groo_> apachelogger: oO
<_Groo_> apachelogger: do you have upower installed?
<apachelogger> how would I know
<apachelogger> why would I though?
<apachelogger> installed it is
<_Groo_> apachelogger: kde moved from hal to ustuff.. they are needed for solid now, for power managemnt, the like
<apachelogger> odd Ifind that though
<apachelogger> _Groo_: now, I would expect that solid hal still works?
<_Groo_> apachelogger: at leats till beta2, powerdevil used to show 2 bateries instead of one, cause he was reading from both hal and upower
<_Groo_> apachelogger: same strange behaviour for some type of medias
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> now it does not anymore
<apachelogger> so probably hald and ushoot are mutually exclusive within solid
<apachelogger> which supposedly would make sense
<_Groo_> apachelogger: gonna test that now
<_Groo_> that would "fix" k3b, im installing hal again
<_Groo_> still cant find the stuff, but hal is kinda sutpid, sometimes onlya  reboot makes him see the correct devices
<_Groo_> apachelogger: did you update kdenetwork to rc1 yet?
<_Groo_> apachelogger: if not i can upload my packages
<_Groo_> apachelogger: do a  solid-hardware list and paste it somehwre
<_Groo_> apachelogger: i wanna see if solid is show both hal and udisk devices
<_Groo_> showing*
<_Groo_> apachelogger: hello?
<_Groo_> brb
<Quintasan> Hmmmmmmmmmmm
<Quintasan> It's quite dead in here.
<Daskreech> I agree
<Riddell> hi afiestas, we need the patches and whatever information is available about the problems they fix to do a stable release update
<Riddell> shadeslayer: ajax seems to have died in rekonq using KDE Platform 4.6 :(
<afiestas> Riddell: oooks, I will send them to kubuntu-devel
<droidslayer>  Any ideas why qt webkit is NOT built with v8 engine support?  http://launchpadlibrarian.net/60440899/buildlog_ubuntu-natty-amd64.qtwebkit-source_2.1%7Egit20101116-0ubuntu9_BUILDING.txt.gz
<droidslayer> There's a option to pass --v8 to the script 
<droidslayer> Riddell: ^^ incase you have a idea...  
<droidslayer> I've Gtg and sleep...  its 4am :-P
<droidslayer> Cya
<Riddell> droidslayer: no paticular reason
<Riddell> oh, he left
 * Riddell uploads new koffice tar and koffice-l10n
#kubuntu-devel 2010-12-29
<JontheEchidna> if only this could just die: http://people.ubuntuwire.org/~lucas/ubuntu-nbs/32/kdewebdev-kde3_4:3.5.10-0ubuntu4_lubuntu32.buildlog
<JontheEchidna> oh, hey. the failing app has a kde4 counterpart. I could just kill the -kde3 version from the build
<JontheEchidna> ...but quanta depends on these :/
<JontheEchidna> 537 people are still using quanta
<apachelogger> afiestas: did kamoso move from gitorious?
<apachelogger> milian: when is quanta going kde4?
<apachelogger> afiestas: nvm, found it
<apachelogger> /home/me/src/git/kamoso/src/webcamwidget.cpp:59: fatal error: QGlib/connect.h: No such file or directory                               
<apachelogger> :(
<apachelogger> afiestas: it is broken
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> qtgst also lives all over the place
<apachelogger> lovely
<apachelogger> git - our users move around like the doctor
<apachelogger>    * GStreamer (0.10.31 or higher)  <http://gstreamer.freedesktop.org/>
<apachelogger>      Required to build QtGStreamer
<apachelogger> yeah
<apachelogger> whatever
<apachelogger> rm -rf
<Quintasan> apachelogger: did you see the link I highlighted you with?
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: http://asset.soup.io/asset/1387/9076_ba84_960.jpeg
<apachelogger> Quintasan: is it interesting?
<Quintasan> apachelogger: If you haven't already saw it http://asset.soup.io/asset/1368/0880_ae0e.png
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna might like it too: http://asset.soup.io/asset/1368/0880_ae0e.png
<JontheEchidna> lol
<JontheEchidna> sonic screwdrivers
<apachelogger> what a silly pic
<Quintasan> Timelords.
<apachelogger> love it
<stalcup> oi, sonic screwdrivers ftw
 * apachelogger writes vlc for mobile
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: lol mplayer got ported to android
<apachelogger>     if(vlcPlayer) //It segfault if vlcPlayer don't exist
<apachelogger> lulz
<apachelogger> vlc example code is too funny
<ari-tczew> Quintasan: what do means these pictures?
<Quintasan> ari-tczew: Which one?
<ari-tczew> Quintasan: http://asset.soup.io/asset/1368/0880_ae0e.png
<Quintasan> ari-tczew: oh, if you haven't visited 4chan before you probably won't find it funny
<CIA-39> [muon] jmthomas * 1210004 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/installer/Application.cpp Fix a bug where a menu path could not be found for a lot of installed applications.
<JontheEchidna> usually the pic is some dude with a bunch of cigarettes in his mouth
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: http://cdn2.knowyourmeme.com/i/000/066/611/original/Problem_Gentlemen.jpg?1282259838
<Quintasan> ohgod
<JontheEchidna> haha
<JontheEchidna> the original: http://i.imgur.com/E9UI4.png
 * apachelogger has cold feet
<JontheEchidna> that page is the number one hit for googling the word "gentlemen"
<JontheEchidna> epic winrar
<Quintasan> MENGELTEN
<apachelogger> what does that mean?
<Quintasan> apachelogger: well I kinda didnt paste the image
<JontheEchidna> http://encyclopediadramatica.com/File:Mentlegen.jpg
<Quintasan> exacly
<apachelogger> *shrug*
<Quintasan> or "exactly" was it?
<apachelogger> it was libvlc_media_player_get_position
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: why don't u add some easters to Muon?
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: http://paste.kde.org/1187/
<CIA-39> [muon] jmthomas * 1210005 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/libmuon/MuonMainWindow.cpp style++
<JontheEchidna> Quintasan: ctrl + shift + m
<apachelogger> that is part of official vlc example code stuff
<JontheEchidna> lol
<Quintasan> :DDDDDDDDDDD
<JontheEchidna> an easter egg was a blocker for 1.0.0
<rbelem> Riddell, afiestas, ping
 * apachelogger kicks maemo
<apachelogger> nm: /opt/VideoLAN/lib/libvlc.so.5.2.0: no symbols
<apachelogger> Oo
<rbelem> :-D
<apachelogger> http://i.imgur.com/SiQcB.jpg
<apachelogger> vee ell cee
<CIA-39> [muon] jmthomas * 1210007 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/ (2 files in 2 dirs) (log message trimmed)
<CIA-39> ManagerWidget's reload function was never removed when its core functionality
<CIA-39> was split out in to PackageWidget and it became a subclass of PackageWidget.
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: when is muon moving to git?
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: after 1.1.0 is released. I just don't want to do the switch so close to a release
<JontheEchidna> (currently scheduled for jan 16th)
<apachelogger> you are like KDE :P
<JontheEchidna> :P
<CIA-39> [muon] jmthomas * 1210008 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/ (2 files in 2 dirs) Copy over the backend reload bit from ManagerWidget's old reload implementation to PackageWidget's. It was still needed.
<vorian> did we ever get a meta package for all the little plasmoids?
<JontheEchidna> vorian: I don't we ever did
<CIA-39> [muon] jmthomas * 1210009 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/updater/UpdaterWindow.cpp Comments for strings to change after string freeze
<vorian> I couldn't remember if it was deemed dead, with the KDE's install options
<JontheEchidna> KDE's plasmoid installation stuff can't handle c++ plasmoids (and I hope they never try) so I don't think it would be deemed dead for that reason
<JontheEchidna> though really even the scripted stuff that KDE does handle installation for can have tons of hidden dependency issues unless all plasma scriptengines are installed by default
<JontheEchidna> I don't really like the Get Hot New Stuff framework (at least for plugins)
<JontheEchidna> scripted or binary, plugins should really be handled by the package manager [/rant]
<apachelogger> it needs handling for scriptengine stuff for sure
<apachelogger> didnt someone from fedora look into that?
<JontheEchidna> iDunno
 * apachelogger still thinks KDE needs package handling stuff
<apachelogger> I have use cases coming out my nose
<yofel> any reason we didn't copy akonadi 1.4.90 to experimental for maverick or did we just forget that?
<yofel> *experimental ppa
<droidslayer> \o
<valorie> o/
<droidslayer> Hey valorie 
<droidslayer> Apparently you have a gci student :-)
<nigelb> lol
<nigelb> I just told her that a while back
<droidslayer> :-P
<droidslayer> I just joined
<nigelb> droidslayer: Its a small small world ;)
<droidslayer> :-P
 * droidslayer is watching friends
<valorie> I have at least 10!
<valorie> it's been exhausting but fun
<valorie> almost all of my tasks are completed
<droidslayer> Hehehe
 * apachelogger pokes droidslayer
<droidslayer> Whut Whut....
<droidslayer> Lemme sleep :-(
<apachelogger> droidslayer: no sleep for you good sir!
<droidslayer> I was up till 4 and got up at y
<droidslayer> 6
<droidslayer> apachelogger: whats up?
 * apachelogger was up till earlier and got up just now :P
<apachelogger> droidslayer: just wanted to poke a sleepy person
<droidslayer> Lawl
 * apachelogger broke his maemo sdk and reinstalls
<droidslayer> apachelogger: any ideas why qt webkit is built without v8?
<apachelogger> because it is crap?
<apachelogger> because Qt bydefault does not use v8?
<apachelogger> because no one turned the switch?
<droidslayer> I'd like to turn it on
<droidslayer> Let's see what happens :-P
<yofel> any ideas why we don't have akonadi 1.4.90 in maverick experimental ppa? (I rather want to make sure it was forgotten before breaking even more)
<apachelogger> jr surely will know
<droidslayer> yofel: someone messed up....  packager mail said to use new akonadi
<apachelogger> droidslayer: sure, turn on, build package, try package, make sure nothing broke symbols wise and whatnot, get someone a diff to up
<droidslayer> apachelogger: will do on 31st
<yofel> droidslayer: right, and currently kdepim from experimental doesn't work at all thanks to that
<apachelogger> droidslayer: isnt that today for you already?
 * apachelogger recons droidslayer is living in the future or some stuff
<droidslayer> yofel: iirc there's a bug against that
<droidslayer> apachelogger: no...  day after tomorrow
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> I do not follow
<apachelogger> this is all most confusing I must say
<apachelogger> "Please note that python-qt features used in this installer might not be available in older Ubuntu and Debian distros."
 * apachelogger sings about yellow submarines and other plunder
<droidslayer> I thought green was the rage nowadays
<apachelogger> sure
<apachelogger> that is why everyone is using suse
<apachelogger> except for gloria
<droidslayer> And androids
<apachelogger> androids are not green
<droidslayer> Yes they are
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> actually
<apachelogger> you are right
<apachelogger> also
<apachelogger> that annoys people
<apachelogger> couple of my non-tech friends alredy mentioned the oddness of having green weird emoticons
<droidslayer> Android is not meant for peoples :-P
<apachelogger> one lady in fact went on an hour long ranting walk
<droidslayer> 2.5 men .....  awesome
 * apachelogger notes that one can easily enough get rid of that sorta boring conversation by talking about how the android phones have a cpu with which one could solve world hunger but they use java so they must solve their own hunger
<droidslayer> Lawl ^^
<droidslayer> They use a powerful CPU so that they can run java
<droidslayer> Not the other way around
<apachelogger> that is whatI said
<droidslayer> Right...  now I get it :-P
<apachelogger> (more accruate: so they can run java that is looking and behaving somewhat nicely)
<droidslayer> Yep
<apachelogger> something is odd with that sentence right there
<apachelogger> oh well
<apachelogger> nvm
<apachelogger> GSTREAMER!
 * apachelogger has a gstreamer flu
<apachelogger> jussi: I hope you do not count on winning a war with your selection of explosives?
 * apachelogger is out of milk again
<apachelogger> shadeslayer!
<droidslayer> Lolwut
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: I need milk!
<droidslayer> I'm watching the Simpsons
<apachelogger> how am I supposed to drink my flipping tea
<apachelogger> ahhh
 * apachelogger goes mad
<apachelogger> droidslayer: dont know them
<droidslayer> I just had some coffe
<droidslayer> Coffee
<apachelogger> well, at your place its probably already new years eve, so I understand that
 * apachelogger notes that he is actually also out of coffee
<droidslayer> It's still 29th
<apachelogger> wah?
<droidslayer> Yep..  4.30pm
 * droidslayer is all sorts of tired
 * droidslayer snuggles in
 * valorie explains to apachelogger that the earth revolves around her axis only once per day
<valorie> except for Dr. Who
<apachelogger> :O
<apachelogger> madness
<valorie> indeed
<droidslayer> I have a exam on 31st.....  FML
<Quintasan> \o
<apachelogger> for monster love?
 * apachelogger wonders whether he should introduce a qstatemachine for vlcmobile
<nigelb> droidslayer: lololol, fml, here :p
<droidslayer> apachelogger: for antenna wave propagation :-P
<droidslayer> nigelb: :-P
 * apachelogger munches cookies
<droidslayer> Omg cookies
<droidslayer> apachelogger: I can haz?
<apachelogger> no!
<apachelogger> all mine
<apachelogger> my precious cookies
<droidslayer> You do not get my pistachios then
<droidslayer> Mmmmm http://www.imgur.com/BqK9K.jpg
<jussi> apachelogger: of course not :D 
<apachelogger>        ok
<apachelogger> cause that would have failed ^^
 * apachelogger wonders why the maemo simulator from the nokia sdk does not theme apps using hildon
<droidslayer> Everyone run.....  its...  apachelogger :O
<apachelogger> everybody was kong fu fighting!
<jussi> they were as fast as lightning... :D
<shadeslayer> gah
<shadeslayer> Riddell: pingly ...
<shadeslayer> qtwebkit-source is ETOOBIG
<yofel> 350M o.O
<shadeslayer> yep
<shadeslayer> yofel: and guess what ... it took  me 3 hours to branch it at UDS
<shadeslayer> branch from bzr
<yofel> blame bzr
<shadeslayer> and i was pulling at 1200 KBps i think
<shadeslayer> or something like that
<shadeslayer> iirc git compresses stuff right
<yofel> I remember it taking over half an hour here once to branch the samba ubuntu branch, the source package downloaded in a few mins
 * shadeslayer is also looking at Debian
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> branches include the whole history
<apachelogger> that is bound to be slow
<yofel> I envy the debian folks for using git...
<shadeslayer> hehe
<apachelogger> probably the qtwebkit branch is even based on the Qt one
<shadeslayer> eek ... debian has kde 4.4.5 .... 
<apachelogger> yofel: packaging only branches ftw :D :D :D
<shadeslayer> in sid! :O
 * shadeslayer throws away plans to dual boot debian and ubuntu
<apachelogger> 445
<apachelogger> that is relatively new
<apachelogger> didnt they ship 3.5 until some months ago? :P
<Riddell> hi shadeslayer 
<shadeslayer> Riddell: so ... webkit is not built with v8 ...
<shadeslayer> qt webkit to be specific
<Riddell> it's built with the script they supply
<yofel> Riddell: is there a specific reason why the experimental ppa doesn't have akonadi 1.4.90 or did we just forget to copy it?
<shadeslayer> nope the switch isnt on
<Riddell> feel free to update it and fiddle
<yofel> ... for maverick
<Riddell> yofel: because experimental depends on beta which does have akonadi 1.4.90
<yofel> aah
<shadeslayer> Riddell: yeah .. my connection is ETOOSLOW .. can i haz EC2 instance?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: sure
<yofel> Riddell: actually beta doesn't have 1.4.90, it has 1.4.80
<Riddell> yofel: hmm, that's a problem then
<shadeslayer> Riddell: one sec ... dont turn it on yet
<yofel> it's in ninjas? should I copy it or will you?
<yofel> s/?/.
<shadeslayer> im going to poke around and get some feedback from benjamin
<Riddell> shadeslayer: ubuntu@ec2-184-72-145-23.compute-1.amazonaws.com
<shadeslayer> ah well
<Riddell> yofel: go ahead
 * yofel goes copying
<apachelogger> where is my artist?
<apachelogger> any artists around?
<shadeslayer> yofel: lol ..qtwebkit-source downloaded on EC2 instance in 10 seconds :P
<yofel> . . .
<shadeslayer> average speed 15MBps
<shadeslayer> USA has insane amounts of bandwidth i tell ya
<shadeslayer> hmm http://qtwebkit.blogspot.com/2010/09/this-week-37-in-oslo.html
<shadeslayer> i wonder our git snapshot is newer so i *suppose* this should work
<shadeslayer> s/i wonder/since
<shadeslayer> ScottK: oh i figured out why i did not get the announcement ... i have digest emails from ubuntu devel announce on :S
<shadeslayer> so i got the full details about 6 days ago
 * Riddell uploads koffice for a third time
<shadeslayer> lol :P
<shadeslayer> erm... hmm
<shadeslayer> now ... why did this EC2 instance logout all by itself
<shadeslayer> Riddell: did the machine go down or something?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: amazon console says it's still up
<Riddell> but I can't connect
<shadeslayer> me neither
<shadeslayer> debug1: Connecting to ec2-184-72-145-23.compute-1.amazonaws.com [184.72.145.23] port 22.
<shadeslayer> stuck at that
<Riddell> how annoying
<Riddell> shall I start up another?
<shadeslayer> oh
<shadeslayer> oh
<shadeslayer> Riddell: i made it upgrade to natty
<Riddell> did you do something bad?
<shadeslayer> so maybe thats why?
<Riddell> that ought not to log you out
<shadeslayer> well .. other than that... i did not do anything
<Riddell> but I guess it could if it went wrong
<shadeslayer> no idea ... 
<Riddell> shadeslayer: ubuntu@ec2-184-73-49-161.compute-1.amazonaws.com
<shadeslayer> can i upgrade it? :P
<Riddell> you can do whatever you like
<shadeslayer> ok
<Riddell> do a dist upgrade first to latest maverick
<Riddell> then s,maverick,natty, in sources.list and dist-upgrade.  at least that's what has worked for me
<Riddell> safly 
<Riddell> sadly I havn't been able to start any natty images successfully
<shadeslayer> aw crap
<shadeslayer> :/
<shadeslayer> Riddell: i accidently said yes to a reboot :|
<shadeslayer> i dont suppose they get the same IP
<Riddell> should do
<Riddell> doesn't seem to be working though
<Riddell> shall I set up another one?
<shadeslayer> please 
<Riddell> shadeslayer: ubuntu@ec2-184-72-80-240.compute-1.amazonaws.com
<shadeslayer> thanks :)
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: around?
<shadeslayer> i have g++ questions
<shadeslayer> http://paste.ubuntu.com/548540
<yofel> do you have libunshield.so in your LD_LIBRARY_PATH ? (and gcc != g++ btw)
<shadeslayer> yofel: oh how do i set that?
<tsimpson> yofel: gcc/g++ doesn't usually use LD_LIBRARY_PATH
<shadeslayer> and yeah i realized that afterwards :P
<shadeslayer> tsimpson: its a custom lib
<yofel> tsimpson: didn't know that, thanks
<shadeslayer> so i suppose ill need to set it
<yofel> having libunshield-dev installed should be enough though..
<tsimpson> shadeslayer: where is the lib located?
<tsimpson> installed somewhere or just in some dir?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: now
<shadeslayer> tsimpson: /usr
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: see http://paste.ubuntu.com/548540
<tsimpson> so I would think that ld found the lib, just not the symbols in the lib
<shadeslayer> tsimpson: apachelogger http://paste.ubuntu.com/548542
<apachelogger> aye
<shadeslayer> install log
<apachelogger> symbols are not there
<tsimpson> could be a header/library version mismatch
<apachelogger> well
<tsimpson> or a bad build of the lib
<apachelogger> they might not necessarily be in libunshield :P
<tsimpson> true, but with names like unshield_*, one would think... :)
<shadeslayer> AAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH ... no v8 in our git snapshot
<shadeslayer> noooooo
<shadeslayer> so what do i do?
<shadeslayer> wrt unshield etc
<shadeslayer> Riddell: so no v8 for us...
<shadeslayer> :'(
<tsimpson> shadeslayer: did you compile libunshield yourself or use the package?
<shadeslayer> tsimpson: self compile
<shadeslayer> theres a package? 0_o
<yofel> !info libunshield-dev
<ubottu> libunshield-dev (source: unshield): development files for libunshield. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6-1 (maverick), package size 19 kB, installed size 96 kB
<shadeslayer> oooh
<tsimpson> the package wfm
<tsimpson> just using unshield_set_log_level in main() and returning to test
<shadeslayer> eh
<shadeslayer> doesnt work 
<shadeslayer> same thing http://paste.ubuntu.com/548549
<tsimpson> remove the self-compiled version first?
<shadeslayer> already did that
<tsimpson> run gcc with -v and see where it's looking for the lib maybe
<shadeslayer> tsimpson: your running maverick>
<shadeslayer> http://paste.ubuntu.com/548550 <<
<tsimpson> lucid atm
<shadeslayer> ah
<tsimpson> I mean run the whole gcc command with -v, "gcc -v -Wall -lunshield -o extractrom extractrom.c"
<shadeslayer> tsimpson: try compiling this with the instructions given inside http://pastebin.com/kGj416JX
<tsimpson> shadeslayer: compiles fine
<tsimpson> but I have 0.5.1-1
<shadeslayer> tsimpson: 64 bit?
<tsimpson> 32
<shadeslayer> :S
<shadeslayer> i bet its the linker
<shadeslayer> gcc and its gold linking
<shadeslayer> if it was 64 bit, you could have mailed me the binary file :P
<tsimpson> does "nm -CD /usr/lib/libunshield.so.0.0.0 |grep unshield_open" show something like "##### T unshield_open"?
<shadeslayer> 0000000000003db0 T unshield_open
<tsimpson> so the symbols exists in _that_ library, there must be another one somewhere else
<tsimpson> try compiling with "gcc -Wall /usr/lib/libunshield.so.0 -o extractrom extractrom.c" if that works, you have a bad library somewhere else (probably /usr/local/lib?)
<tsimpson> "ldd extractrom" should show where I think
<shadeslayer> nope ... same errors :S
<shadeslayer> and there is no such file btw :P
<shadeslayer> usr/lib/libunshield.so.0 
<yofel> then you have a weird system
<yofel> 156338 0 lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 20 2010-12-29 16:41 /usr/lib/libunshield.so.0 -> libunshield.so.0.0.0
<tsimpson> but /usr/lib/libunshield.so.0 should be installed from the package
<shadeslayer> ah
<shadeslayer> /usr/lib/libunshield.so.0.0.0
<shadeslayer> see
<shadeslayer> :P
<tsimpson> but you should have /usr/lib/libunshield.so.0 too
<shadeslayer> gah same thing
<yofel> shadeslayer: /usr/lib/libunshield.so.0 should still exist
<shadeslayer> yeah i have that too
<shadeslayer> weirdness ...
<shadeslayer> well
<shadeslayer> only one thing left to do
<shadeslayer> chroot ftw
<shadeslayer> 0_o
<shadeslayer> E: failed to find /var/cache/pbuilder/base.tgz, have you done <pbuilder create> to create your base tarball yet?
<shadeslayer> my system is the fail
<yofel> nope, natty sudo is more strict regarding env_reset
<yofel> use sudo -E
<shadeslayer> ah
<shadeslayer> that is new
<shadeslayer> and that is broken
<shadeslayer> i hate it
<shadeslayer> \o/
<shadeslayer> yayy .. it works
<shadeslayer> ack .... spoke too soon
<shadeslayer> [1]    8191 abort      ./experiment/extractrom 
<shadeslayer> anyhow .. http://db.tt/bP15SHo is what i wanted ... got it from a windows machine ^_^
<Riddell> shadeslayer: well update the git snapshot surely?
<shadeslayer> well ... i can do that on Friday evening
<Riddell> shadeslayer: shall I shut down the ec2 machine then?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: i thought i shut it down
<shadeslayer> i did sudo halt -h NOW
<Riddell> mm, so you did
<Riddell> clever
<sleepslayer> Muwhahahaha
 * apachelogger just made a statemachine \\o/
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: you are being weird... :P
<ScottK> shadeslayer: digest versions of low volume announce lists aren't a very useful thing to be sugscribed to.
<maco> *sure
<maco> bah
 * apachelogger still needs an artist
<apachelogger> why do we never have artists when I need them urgently
<Quintasan> wait a second
<maco> apachelogger: artist for what?
<Quintasan> apachelogger: grab sheytan when he get's here
<Quintasan> gets*
<apachelogger> yeah, I missed him earlier
<apachelogger> he was only here for super short time
<apachelogger> maco: coming up with a mobile ui for vlc
<maco> oh. yeah you dont want me
<apachelogger> ^^
<maco> if it was "draw a flower" i might help
<Quintasan> apachelogger: are you serious about that?
<apachelogger> yes
<apachelogger> we have a working proto already
<apachelogger> with shitty ui
<Quintasan> I so don't want to see this
<apachelogger> but under the hood designed to be super scalable WRT UI
<apachelogger> (so we can go QML and stuff)
#kubuntu-devel 2010-12-30
<CIA-39> [muon] jmthomas * 1210224 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/libmuon/MuonStrings.cpp SVN_SILENT: I rewrote this class completely, so relicense it
<CIA-39> [muon] jmthomas * 1210230 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/installer/ (2 files in 2 dirs) While the Categorized view technically wasn't asking QApt to search for searches < 2 chars, it was showing the results view. For consistency, don't do that.
<mika__> hi, is there anyone who has installed kdepim 4.6? the migration tool seem not working :(
<Riddell> yes but I havn't tried or looked at the migration tool
<Riddell> I don't even know if it's packaged
<Riddell> although it should be if it gets compiled by default
<mika__> Riddell: it's packaged (installed prom aptitude), it seems working (it migrate the mails), but it keep asking the pwd telling that what i write is wrong... and i'm sure that it's correct... this for all the accounts, not just one
<mika__> both pop3 and imap
<Riddell> mika__: I'm afraid I don't know then, it's probably an upstream issue, I would try setting up new accounts and seeing if it works with new users etc then asking in #kontact
<mika__> ok..
<Quintasan> \o
<EagleScreen> hi friends
<EagleScreen> I plan to package the KDE4 version of KDE Debugger for natty (I think I still have time)
<EagleScreen> the current version in Kubuntu is KDE3, so the build way changes a lot
<EagleScreen> I dont know if package it from scratch and keep the old changelog, or just try the procedure of updating the upstream tarball and make a completely new debian/rules
<EagleScreen> do you think any of this patch is still necessary? http://patches.ubuntu.com/k/kdbg/
<Riddell> EagleScreen: I would be tempted to package from scratch
<EagleScreen> I will do it and will keep the Ubuntu changelog of previous versions
<Riddell> yes
<JontheEchidna> bah, if I had a usb camera I could complete the Qt3support removal from kamera
<EagleScreen> does KDE4 apps build-dep in autotools-dev?
<JontheEchidna> nope
<JontheEchidna> For build-depends I would personally start out with these and add more as needed:
<JontheEchidna> debhelper (>= 7.3.16), pkg-kde-tools (>= 0.5.0), cmake,
<JontheEchidna>  kdelibs5-dev
<EagleScreen> build-dep on quilt is only reuqired when quilt patches exist, true?
<JontheEchidna> right
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: I am sure there would be people to test ;)
<apachelogger> mhhh, qtcreator with snippets <3
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: at least kamera doesn't link against kde3support anymore :)
<JontheEchidna> which decreases its RAM usage by 0.2 MB (3%)
<yofel> EagleScreen: you don't need to build-dep on quilt if you use dpkg source format '3.0 (quilt)'
<EagleScreen> i have cameras
<EagleScreen> yofel: how do I be sure i am in 3.0 format?
<yofel> EagleScreen: put '3.0 (quilt)' into debian/source/format
<EagleScreen> it already is there
<yofel> EagleScreen: good, see http://wiki.debian.org/Projects/DebSrc3.0 too
<EagleScreen> maintainer for kddbg should be Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com> ??
<JontheEchidna> ^yup
<yofel> shouldn't it be Kubuntu Developers JontheEchidna?
<EagleScreen> is there some packages which have Kubuntu developpers or is it my imagination?
<JontheEchidna> yofel: that's generally used for KDE packages in main
<EagleScreen> is kdbg in main?
<JontheEchidna> nope, it is in universe
<yofel> ah
<EagleScreen> ok
<EagleScreen> so i keep Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
<JontheEchidna> yeah. Before it probably would have said "Ubuntu MOTU Developers" but it got changed to "Ubuntu Developers" when the new archive permissions scheme was introduced
<EagleScreen> ok
<EagleScreen> and wjat aboutXSBC-Original-Maintainer ?
<JontheEchidna> EagleScreen: that would be you, since you're making the new packaging
<EagleScreen> keep the Debian one? (ana guerrero)?
<EagleScreen> oh then, me?
<JontheEchidna> well, it probably doesn't matter too much either way.
<JontheEchidna> there are two maintainer fields so that the debian maintainers don't get bugged about packages with changes made by Ubuntu
<JontheEchidna> so whenever we change a package that comes from Debian we add the XSBC-Original-Maintainer field and set that to the original author of the packaging
<EagleScreen> yes, I think, it should be me
<EagleScreen> Ana wont care about this package done by me
<ari-tczew> JontheEchidna, EagleScreen: use script 'update-maintainer'
<EagleScreen> ari-tczew: in which package it is?
<ari-tczew> EagleScreen: ubuntu-dev-tools
<EagleScreen> ari-tczew: I havent it now since I ma doing this work in a Debian box
<EagleScreen> oh yes, it is packages in Debian!
<ari-tczew> ;]
<sheytan> apachelogger Hey Harald :D
<apachelogger> sheytan!
<apachelogger> hooray
<sheytan> no one ever were so happy to see me :D
 * apachelogger is always
<sheytan> glad :D
<sheytan> what's the deal?
<apachelogger> sheytan: so, we started work on VLC for phones and whatnot (n900, e8, s60...) and I was wondering if you could come up with a UI for those sort of devices
<sheytan> apachelogger: well, never saw thier UIs. If you could provide some screenshots that would be nice :)
<apachelogger> sheytan: there no UI yet ;)
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> sheytan: you mean of the phones?
<sheytan> yep
<sheytan> you know, we need integration :)
<apachelogger> that is a theme aspect IMHO ;)
<apachelogger> pff
<sheytan> yes, but lots of ppl will use default :P
<apachelogger> jolly hard to find a ui these days
<sheytan> I'll come out with some cool fancy stuff :D
<apachelogger> sheytan: I mean the default Qt styles on the devices can do a lot of integration already
<sheytan> didn't gimp for lots of time, so my batteries are fully loaded :D
<sheytan> apachelogger and stuff like icons will be yours or phone default?
<apachelogger> sheytan: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FRVpYdorpi8
<apachelogger> icons at least on maemo can come from the system
<apachelogger> however they do not need to
<apachelogger> not sure about the other thingies since they run symbian
<sheytan> well, let me start some base drawings :)
<apachelogger> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H3fDnv064NU
<sheytan> what's the default display res for n900?
<apachelogger> 800x480
<sheytan> ok, let me do some shapes :D
<apachelogger> n8 is 360x640 if I am not mistaken
<apachelogger> (note that there could be different UIs for n900 and n8, since they run different operating systems, so we can easily completely or slightly different uis)
<sheytan> sure, first n900
<apachelogger> yeah
 * apachelogger only got that to work with for now anyway ^^
<apachelogger> sheytan: also, about the video player... we found one approach that should make transparency working, however blur would be a bit tricky (possibly we could use KWin for that, like Plasma)
<apachelogger> at any rate QML will be difficult because of major performance drawbacks
<apachelogger> another option that might be possible is only have the controls in QML...
<apachelogger> I'll do some testing with that stuff and see how it goes
<sheytan> kwin <3!
<mgraesslin> please don't blur behind videos - you'll kill kwin
<sheytan> can you mix qml with kwin and plasma, right?
<apachelogger> mgraesslin: any other suggestions?
<apachelogger> sheytan: no plasma in the mix
<apachelogger> generally you can mix anything
<mgraesslin> we first need strong optimizations in kwin for that
<sheytan> well, the blur behind controllers container isn't needed that much 
<apachelogger> mgraesslin: sheytan insists on a blur for a player control widget, which makes sense really
<apachelogger> lol
<mgraesslin> in general translucency and often changing content is a *bad* idea
<apachelogger> sheytan: last time you went like "omgz we need this totally" :P
<mgraesslin> kwin is completely optimized for opaque windows
<apachelogger> mgraesslin: ack, but apple can do it ;)
<mgraesslin> give me more developers and we can have it in 4.7
<sheytan> brb
<apachelogger> hm
 * apachelogger orders an opengl book
<mgraesslin> you don't need opengl to improve that
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> mgraesslin: what does one need?
<mgraesslin> we need to cache the background on blur, so that repaints don't require reblur
<mgraesslin> we need to don't blur behind blurred areas
<mgraesslin> we need to split windows in translucent and opaque parts and use different rendering strategies for it
<apachelogger> this sounds all incredibly scary TBH :)
<EagleScreen> please take a look at this kdbg build failure http://pastebin.ca/2034426
<EagleScreen> I might forgot pkg-kde-tools in build-dep?
<JontheEchidna> EagleScreen: is pkg-kde-tools installed?
<EagleScreen> needs it to be in build-dep?
<EagleScreen> the build was tried in Launchpad PPA for natty
<JontheEchidna> EagleScreen: yes
<EagleScreen> then it is the problem
<mgraesslin> it is not as scary as it might sound
<mgraesslin> multimedia is also very scary
<apachelogger> sheytan: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ey5Z8PX1LbI about mid way through you can see the builtin n900 media player
 * apachelogger broke his plasma :S
<Quintasan> apachelogger: well ubuntu kernel team broke my kernel
<Quintasan> 25 hangs today
<apachelogger> nothing new there
 * apachelogger wonders when he will get a n900 kernel actually ^^
<Quintasan> NEVAR
<apachelogger> Nightrose: pingy pingy
<Nightrose> apachelogger: pong
<apachelogger> Nightrose: is there any page stuff about fosdem? accomodation and whatnot...
<Nightrose> yes on community.kde.org
<apachelogger> thx
<Nightrose> yw
<Quintasan> mgraesslin: IMO the most scary thing is kdebindings
<Nightrose> apachelogger: will you be there? 
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> there it is
<apachelogger> hihi
<apachelogger> Nightrose: yus
<Nightrose> \o/
<Quintasan> They NEVER build when I try.
<Nightrose> *bounce*
<Nightrose> apachelogger: you need to give a fluffy talk!
<Nightrose> apachelogger: talk to bcoppens asap
<Nightrose> like you _really_ need to
 * apachelogger absolutely forgot about the xdesktop submission thing
<apachelogger> Nightrose: why is that?
<Nightrose> because :P
<apachelogger> I see
<apachelogger> well then I shall do so
<apachelogger> once I have found bcoppens
<Nightrose> yay
<Nightrose> or email to the list
<apachelogger> Nightrose: what list?
<Nightrose> crossdesktop at something fosdem
<Nightrose> check fosdem main page
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> gmail will know too
<Quintasan> I read that as "crossdress at something at fosedm"
<Quintasan> Nightrose: ^
<Nightrose> -.-
 * Nightrose goes back to thesis writing
<apachelogger> oh dear
<apachelogger> that sounds like fun
<Quintasan> lol
<apachelogger> are we crossdressing at fosdem?
<Quintasan> apachelogger: want some python bugs for dessert?
<apachelogger> Nightrose: if I take a mac user with me, will he have to demo KDE on mac?
<JontheEchidna> http://i.imgur.com/kDTte.jpg
<Nightrose> yus
<apachelogger> Quintasan: I had a lot of phonons
<apachelogger> cant eat another bite
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: Y U DO DIS TO ME MINDZ?
<JontheEchidna> coolface.jpg
<apachelogger> Nightrose: updated
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: that is an interesting pix
<Nightrose> apachelogger: i think claudia is done with booking accomodation and on vacation until 3rd
<Nightrose> best ping her on 3rd
<apachelogger> oki
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: philosoraptor ftw
<apachelogger> :D :D :D
<apachelogger> http://i.imgur.com/yrcoj.png
<Quintasan> >VLC mediaplayer
<Quintasan> OH GOD PLEASE NO
<apachelogger> muahahahahaha :D :D:D :D
<EagleScreen> should I upload new kdbg package to REVU?
<EagleScreen> or only to PPA?
<ari-tczew> EagleScreen: if you want your package reviewed, REVU
<EagleScreen> lintia reports somehting, so I'd like some review
<EagleScreen> is it a problem is a package has an uubntu revision greather than 1? 2.5ubuntu3 for isntance
<sheytan> apachelogger almost done :)
<apachelogger> yay
<apachelogger> EagleScreen: depends on the situation
<apachelogger> generally no, the point of a revision is that it can be incremented ;)
<EagleScreen> I mean apackage in REVU
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> one can also review packages that are only updates ;)
<apachelogger> s/updates/changes
<apachelogger> ticket for to brussels secured
<EagleScreen> someone can review my kdbg (KDE4) package in REVU? http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/kdbg
<apachelogger> EagleScreen: there is *a lot* more difference than the changelog suggest
<apachelogger> s
<apachelogger> is that a completely new version?
<apachelogger> oh 
<apachelogger> nvm
<apachelogger> or maybe mind
<apachelogger> or maybe do
<apachelogger> EagleScreen: ubuntu2 and ubuntu1 need to be merged
<EagleScreen> there a kde3 version in the archive
<apachelogger> there was no ubuntu1 in natty
<apachelogger> so from an ubuntu POV your changes are still ubuntu1
<apachelogger> (also, are you sure we want a git snapshot in natty?)
<EagleScreen> yes apachelogger it is at the end of the development cycle, it is very usable yet
<EagleScreen> apachelogger: I think we will have a final 2.5 release before natty is released
<apachelogger> EagleScreen: please mail upstream and make sure that is actually the case :)
<EagleScreen> okay, I will do it
<sheytan> apachelogger http://img824.imageshack.us/img824/78/basez.jpg
<apachelogger> you could also sort of urge them to release in timely manner for natty ;)
<sheytan> lets say it's ok, but not perffect
<apachelogger> sheytan: can you join #videolan
<EagleScreen> can be a package removed from REVU?
<EagleScreen> how will now upload an ubuntu1 revision if already there is an ubuntu2 ?
<JontheEchidna> EagleScreen: you can reupload the same version to revu
<JontheEchidna> as many times as you want
<EagleScreen> but an older version?
<JontheEchidna> hmm, I've never tried that
<JontheEchidna> it might work though
<EagleScreen> ok, the most important failure in my package now, is that it does not install kdbg binary properly, as you can see, it is not installing the binaries in /usr/bin, for instance: http://img259.imageshack.us/i/plasmadesktopmt2091.jpg/
<EagleScreen> upstream make install install it well
<JontheEchidna> EagleScreen: since you have two binary packages you need a kdbg.install file in the debian directory with a list of all files that should be in the package
<JontheEchidna> oh, also kdbg-dbg should be arch: any not arch: all
<EagleScreen> JontheEchidna: it is not necessary a kdbg-dbg.install?
<JontheEchidna> EagleScreen: nope, the dbg package stuff in debian/rules takes care of that
<EagleScreen> ok
<JontheEchidna> you can do usr/* and that will get all of the files most likely
<JontheEchidna> I'll be writing up a full review of the current package and putting it on revu
<EagleScreen> to know the packages to be installed, I think in to look at "make install" output
<EagleScreen> for it, i am doing a new compilation of the upstream code
<EagleScreen> and now, cmake, does not run: http://pastebin.ca/2034531
<EagleScreen> anyone know somehting aobut this arror?
<EagleScreen> will it be buildable in KDE 4.4?
<JontheEchidna> you should probably ask upstream about that
<JontheEchidna> Once virtuosoconverter dies we're free to remove the kdelibs5 transitional package from kde4libs
<Quintasan> oh yeah
<Quintasan> project-neon-amarok GO GO GO
<CIA-39> [muon] jmthomas * 1210352 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/ (16 files in 7 dirs) Use a proper shared, private library for libmuon instead of a static library
<sheytan> hey
<sheytan> anyone with a ati card here?
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: ping
<apachelogger> pong
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: how does the bzr version of the release_script figure out what .po's to grab?
 * apachelogger needs to catch his breath after reading the most sentence of his life
<JontheEchidna> I think you accidentally a word there^
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: it eats the Messages.sh files
<apachelogger> *the most awesome sentence
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: it doesn't seem to be picking up two of my .po's
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: so your software is the broken :P
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: are they in the messages.sh?
<JontheEchidna> http://pastebin.com/QSpHYZRQ
<apachelogger> *any* messages.sh actually
<JontheEchidna> muon-updater muon-notifier and muon-installer aren't included in the tarball
<JontheEchidna> only libmuon.po and muon.po
<apachelogger> maybe the regex falls over
<apachelogger>                 line.match(/[^\/]*\.pot/).to_a.each do |match|
<apachelogger>                     pos << match.sub(".pot",".po")
<apachelogger>                 end
 * apachelogger does not see how that would fail
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: you should be switching to releaseme though
<apachelogger> I pushed some fixy fix for the regex some time ago
<JontheEchidna> kk
<apachelogger> https://projects.kde.org/projects/playground/sdk/releaseme/repository/revisions/6c68a3ee7d4b50f999465c0f5d2391dd951a7935
<apachelogger> should be more robust
<JontheEchidna> ulysses: that solves your missing l10n with muon-installer
<ulysses> JontheEchidna: \o/
<JontheEchidna> I plan on doing an RC release this weekend
<smarter> hey JontheEchidna!
<JontheEchidna> smarter: hi
<smarter> RC release of what version? Haven't followed muon for quiet a bit now :p
<JontheEchidna> smarter: 1.1
<smarter> do you plan to break the API after the release?
<JontheEchidna> I've not decided yet
<JontheEchidna> have any suggestions on what should change? (I've marked some changes I want to make in the header files with //TODO: QApt2)
<smarter> nop, I just remember there was one signal I wanted to change the name of but couldn't due to the freeze :p
<smarter> by the way, I tried using DpkgPM and the various stuff in the deb/ subdirectory of libapt-pkg to make a dpkg interface, but either I'm dumb or that stuff is completely useless
<JontheEchidna> that stuff is really hard to use
<smarter> you tried too? :p
<JontheEchidna> nope, I'm using some apt abstraction that libapt-pkg gives us
<smarter> to install a package you need to pass both a file path and a PkgIterator, except there's no way to create a PkgIterator from scratch
<JontheEchidna> I think Adept uses DpkgPM though
<JontheEchidna> hardcore
<smarter> you can install deb files with Adept?
<JontheEchidna> hmm, I don't think so
<ulysses> Adept still exists?:o
<JontheEchidna> yeah, I don't think adept can install .deb files, but that didn't stop mornfall from subclassing DpkgPM anyways :P
<smarter> no wonder he got frustrated and stopped working on it :p
<JontheEchidna> my plan for .deb installation support is to reverse-engineer how gdebi does it
<JontheEchidna> sort've translate the python-apt stuff back to c++
<smarter> I guess they use python-apt that just os.system(dpkg) ?
<smarter> ah, exec("dpkg") then :p
<JontheEchidna> dunno. I never got past looking up how to extract metainfo from the package
<JontheEchidna> synaptic has a way to add .debs to the apt package system as a candidate that can be installed though
<smarter> ah interesting, didn't look into that
<JontheEchidna> RPackageLister::addArchiveToCache()
<JontheEchidna> then presumably you can mark it for install/removal with the .deb being the candidate
<JontheEchidna> it's the second half of the "generate a script to download packages from another computer" and "install the downloaded packages with synaptic" feature
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: releaseme did the trick, thx
<apachelogger> releaseme is already better than the old plunder
<apachelogger> yet it is the old plunder
<apachelogger> this is very strange
<apachelogger> it is magic of some sort I am sure :D
<ulysses> 24 our 2 and a half second to new year!
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu Hogmanay! Even more friendly next year | Lots to do https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo | Please test KDE in lucid-proposed LP: #691068
<smarter> ulysses: fix your clock :p
<ulysses> smarter: oh, it's only 223 hour 58 minutes and 45 seconds!
<ulysses> 23*
<smarter> still 3 seconds early :p
<ulysses> well, Earth doesn't care the 24 hour, there are some extra seconds:P
<ulysses> anyway, good night
<CIA-39> [muon] jmthomas * 1210359 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/ (3 files in 3 dirs) Clean up link targets now that we aren't statically linking libraries
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: my dear friend
<apachelogger> you need an icon
<apachelogger> your application now looks like a mimetype
<apachelogger> ...faulty software... :P
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: sorta fixed in trunk. (it's using the old icon)
<apachelogger> aha
<apachelogger> you remember my mantra on workarounds, right? :P
 * apachelogger tries to unbrick his maemo chroot -.-
<JontheEchidna> oh, but I did miss replacing once instance of "application-x-deb" with "muon"
 * apachelogger notes that we need to do similar junk for apturl
<JontheEchidna> probably gdebi-kde too
<apachelogger> that thing is still not dead?!?!?
<CIA-39> [muon] jmthomas * 1210360 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/muon/main.cpp Remove this now that we are using an icon with our name
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: I thought you set out to kill it dead?
<apachelogger> or was it kpk?
 * apachelogger fails to see our longterm plan here
<JontheEchidna> install-package was what I killed
<apachelogger> oic
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> longterm plan -> get rid of pyth0rn and replace it with java
<apachelogger> <3 java
<apachelogger> any objections?
<apachelogger> ok, then it is settled
 * apachelogger writes blog post to announce that
<JontheEchidna> we could call it JDE
<JontheEchidna> !info jde
<ubottu> jde (source: jde): JDEE, Java Development Environment for Emacs(en). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 2.3.5.1-5 (maverick), package size 1540 kB, installed size 3804 kB
<JontheEchidna> already taken
<apachelogger> emacs!
<JontheEchidna> <!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.0 Strict//EN" "DTD/xhtml1-strict.dtd">
<JontheEchidna> <body><div dir="ltr">On 2010-12-10 20:03z (20 days 2 hours 53 minutes ago), you uploaded a</div><div dir="ltr">translation template for kdecalendarsystems in Ubuntu Natty package</div><div dir="ltr">"kde4libs" in Launchpad.</div></body>
<JontheEchidna> silly kmail
<JontheEchidna> that is obnoxious
<apachelogger> any objections to tier 2 target: remove emacs from archives?
<apachelogger> no? perfect, then that I will announce too
<apachelogger> 2011 is going to rox
<apachelogger> no pyth0rn and no emacs
<apachelogger> it shall be heaven
<JontheEchidna> http://www.karakas-online.de/myLinuxTips/images/viman.png
 * apachelogger is aroused now
<JontheEchidna> we will rewrite OSX in java with no pyth0rn nor emacs?
<apachelogger> no no no
<apachelogger> that is tier 1 target
<apachelogger> Kubuntu2
<apachelogger> with darwin as base
<apachelogger> and CoreAudio 
<apachelogger> to pwn all them silly linux distributions and their broken multimedia stack
* apachelogger changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu Even more friendly next year - soon also on your coffee machine | Lots to do https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo | Please test KDE in lucid-proposed LP: #691068
<apachelogger> imagine that
<apachelogger> Kubuntu coffee
<apachelogger> you could go to the facebook while making coffee
<apachelogger> with android you could even wath pr0n, as steve explained to us earlier this year
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: are you in next year already?
<Riddell> apachelogger: he's only 5.5 hours ahead, he's not a time machine :)
<apachelogger> Riddell: you just destroyed a perfect scheme of annoying shadeslayer with assumptions about india
<apachelogger> Riddell: for that I shall uberhug you at fosdem
<apachelogger> http://www.wikihow.com/Hug
<apachelogger> they have articles on just about everything it would seem
<Riddell> come to conf.KDE.in then we can be in the future!
<apachelogger> if someone pays
<apachelogger> Nightrose: no linuxtag organisation page thingy yet?
<apachelogger> actually, if I attended conf.kde.in I could just as well not do anything next semester as I would be travelling every month ^^
<Riddell> my 2011 wallchart is getting scarily full already
 * apachelogger is so poor from all the travelling he does not even have a wallchart... :/
#kubuntu-devel 2010-12-31
<Quintasan> huh
<Quintasan> Why did my MOTU membership expire
<Quintasan> wtu
<Quintasan> Riddell: ping
<Quintasan> Riddell: nvm
<Riddell> pong
<Quintasan> well, I'll ask anyways
<Quintasan> Riddell: My membership in LP in MOTU expired cause somehow it landed in my "spam from builders" tag and I didn't know about it until today, what should I do with this?
<apachelogger> Quintasan: you need to reapply
<apachelogger> whatever the process is for that nowadays
<apachelogger> you'll get to an interview get asked some pointless and phony questions and then your membership gets reinstated
<Quintasan> apachelogger: well I figured I would ask persia or cjwatson or someone from dmb first
<Quintasan> before doing anything pointless or sth
<apachelogger> that will be what they tell you :P
<apachelogger> unless policies were changed
<apachelogger> and as we know ubuntu policies rarely get changed
<apachelogger> if anything they get made more involving
<Quintasan> it won't hurt to ask
<apachelogger> sure
<Quintasan> apachelogger: Well, bdrung was kind enough to renew it without any problems
 * apachelogger files complaint
<Quintasan> HERP DERP
 * Quintasan throws pythonz at apachelogger
 * Quintasan throws some more pythonz at apachelogger just to make sure he won't make it to the other channel
<apachelogger> COMPLAINTS MUST BE FILED BY MAIL!
<apachelogger> muhahahaahaha
 * Quintasan throws pythonz at apachelogger's mail client
<Quintasan> Enjoy
<apachelogger> you cant
<apachelogger> it is alreay there
<apachelogger> it is made by the google
<apachelogger> muahahahahahaah
 * Quintasan throws bugged pythonz at apachelogger's mail client
<Quintasan> Problem?
 * apachelogger wonders what the difference is
<Quintasan> Just in case
 * Quintasan throws pythonz into apachelogger mailbox if he decides to write a letter to Canonical
<Quintasan> I think now you can only call them ^_^
 * apachelogger left a voice mail
<apachelogger> that should be fine for now
<apachelogger> otherwise I will write a letter
<Quintasan> apachelogger: Are you serious? There are pythonz there as well.
<apachelogger> who cares
<apachelogger> there is a gator inside anyway
<apachelogger> come to think of it
<Quintasan> Pythons can pwn gatos
<apachelogger> why do we not have gators in europe?
<Quintasan> gators*
<apachelogger> http://www.theexplodingwhale.com/wp-content/gator_python.jpg
<apachelogger> dontthinkso
<Quintasan> just because it was bit
<Quintasan> well, I bet if wrapped itself around the gator and strangled it
<Quintasan> s/if/it
<apachelogger> not sure that is very easy
<apachelogger> anyhow
<apachelogger> very unfortunate hunting accident that was
<apachelogger> spam!
<apachelogger> New Mailing List for Project Neon
<apachelogger> pff
<apachelogger> why does launchpad think I give a gcc?
<Quintasan> >auto-subscribe
<Quintasan> Pfffffffffffthshchch
<apachelogger> i just cant get enough
<apachelogger> i just cant get enough
<apachelogger> c'est impossible!
 * apachelogger throws his 3rd keyboard this week against the wall
<Quintasan> Good night.
<apachelogger> Nightrose: think of me
<CIA-39> [muon] jmthomas * 1210374 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/installer/ (Application.cpp Application.h) Don't bother splitting the categories up since we're already calling contains() while filtering. This speeds filtering by category up.
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: yes! ... no ! ... uh .. maybe
<shadeslayer> didnt sleep last night so my clock is all sorts of weird
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: I just cant get enough
<shadeslayer> enough of what
<apachelogger> did you party?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: yeah
 * apachelogger was citing depeche mode!
<shadeslayer> see pics on FB :P
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: groovy
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: so now you can do work
<apachelogger> ?
<apachelogger> muahahahaha
<shadeslayer> yes!
<apachelogger> splendid
<apachelogger> go and do stuff
<shadeslayer> but first
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> I new it
<apachelogger> omgomgomg
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: no i need to send a mail bashing someone
<shadeslayer> regarding this http://www.slideshare.net/gauravpaliwal/debianvsubuntu
<shadeslayer> those slides make my eyes bleed
<apachelogger> bashy bashy
<shadeslayer> yes
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> what I find more insulting is the topic
<shadeslayer> lawl
<apachelogger> dont use Kubuntu, use KDE!
 * apachelogger gets creeped out by likeback code
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: ill paste my rant from another channel on pastebin ... hold on
 * apachelogger should never have taken that on
<apachelogger> also qtmobilevlc is a bit held up :S
<apachelogger> as usual X is at fault (well, sort of)
<apachelogger> overlay painting is getting in the way of fancy uis
<apachelogger> (like it did never do that before)
<shadeslayer> also
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://paste.ubuntu.com/549054
<shadeslayer> Qt on Android \o/
<shadeslayer> now maybe i can haz quassel
 * shadeslayer pokes Sput
<apachelogger> [02:06:07] <YuviPanda_> droidslayer, the contributor agreement, The Unity/Shell issue
<apachelogger> wah?
<apachelogger> eh?
 * apachelogger goes puking all over the place
<shadeslayer> what about it
 * apachelogger adds another blank blog post to write
<apachelogger> "Ubuntu is not Canonical"
<shadeslayer> yes! 
<shadeslayer> and those slides are all wrong
<apachelogger> they are all all wrong!
<shadeslayer> yep
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: would you also like to bash this guy? :P
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> I have more useful things to do
<apachelogger> bashing is for when one has nothing else ot do
<shadeslayer> hahaha ...
<apachelogger> as it is utter pointless
<apachelogger> geeks tend to have a very fixed idea of the universe
<shadeslayer> Quintasan_:  WHY AM I GETTING SPAMMED BY NEON
<apachelogger> involving nakkid ladies and what not
 * apachelogger only imagines one fixed point in the universe and that would be the last unicorn
<shadeslayer> also i haz to update qtwebkit .....
<shadeslayer> and file bug reports on Ark
<shadeslayer> and Qt
<shadeslayer> and what not
<shadeslayer> i just i hope i pass in today's exam .. i do NOT want to give it again
<apachelogger> of course you will
<shadeslayer> oh oh 
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: coming to conf.kde.in ? :P
<apachelogger> as you did not do kubuntu things, you surely were learning all the time :P
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: only if Ubuntu pays
<apachelogger> surely they make money with their contributors agreement
<apachelogger> and with unity
<apachelogger> I hear they are selling unity actually
<shadeslayer> 0_o
<shadeslayer> whut
<shadeslayer> that is NEWS
<apachelogger> yes
<apachelogger> to hardware vendors and whatnot
<apachelogger> they are totally not free
<apachelogger> they make money
<apachelogger> can you imagine? !!!!?!??!
<shadeslayer> :O
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: anyhow, I could technically come but then I woudl probably fail every course next semster as I would be travelling about every month at least once
<apachelogger> also sponsoring needs to be secured
<apachelogger> also I need to get qtmobilevlc done
<shadeslayer> right
<apachelogger> wanna see my first qstatemachine released
<apachelogger> and if I did not already mention it: qstatemachines are the awesome
<shadeslayer> you did on identi.ca
<apachelogger> kk
<apachelogger> denting ftw
<apachelogger> also likeback ftw
<apachelogger> design fail right there
 * shadeslayer ponders where to start
<shadeslayer> oh oh 
<shadeslayer> i know ... kde pastebin backend
<shadeslayer> need to fix it
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~neon/project-neon/attica-ubuntu/annotate/head:/patches/no-rpath << plz2help
<shadeslayer> any ideas what to do with that patch?
<apachelogger> eat it
<shadeslayer> well i just had koffee, pizza, a sub and icecream ... so no thanks
<apachelogger> litter it
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: http://wiki.debian.org/RpathIssue
<shadeslayer> yofel: ^^
<apachelogger> completely unimportant to neon
<apachelogger> also I have a feeling upstream had a reason for forcing rpath
<shadeslayer> so ... one of my friends has a N900
<shadeslayer> im thinking of trading :>
<apachelogger> yeah
<apachelogger> you could help me with qtmobilevlc
<shadeslayer> well
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: android haz qt too now
<apachelogger> not qwidgets
<apachelogger> though indeed, I would like to go for qgraphicsfoo, in which case android would work too
 * shadeslayer has seen alot of QGV and QGS crashes in plasma in the last week
<apachelogger> or maybe it is plasma crashed in general? ;)
<shadeslayer> plasma triggers the crash yes
<shadeslayer> but its a crash in QGV/QGS
<shadeslayer> cant remember which
<shadeslayer> they should've shipped KDE 4.6 with magic
<shadeslayer> instead of plasma
<apachelogger>     void disableBar();
<apachelogger>     void enableBar();
<shadeslayer> also
<shadeslayer> what are we doing on new years eve
<apachelogger> this likeback is such shit it is unbelievable
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: haxx0ring
<shadeslayer> <sandsmark> meh, debianisms
<shadeslayer> hahah
 * apachelogger actually does not have plans so that might be what he is going to do
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: i haz to re partition disks for dual boot
<apachelogger> dualboot what?
<apachelogger> Kubuntu and Kubuntu2?
<shadeslayer> windoze
<apachelogger> why that?
<apachelogger> seems utter pointless
<shadeslayer> Steam
<shadeslayer> COD 4 part 2
<apachelogger> Oo
<apachelogger> ...
<apachelogger> first you have to learn
<shadeslayer> essentially ... games!!
<apachelogger> and when you have time you play games
<apachelogger> ...
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: im going to be run by koffee now .... no more sleep
<shadeslayer> sleep = waste of time
<shadeslayer> ive been up for 24 hours now ... on 4 cups of koffee and a cup of magic
<apachelogger> finally you realize
<apachelogger> ScottK: I think he might eventually become a master after all
<shadeslayer> yofel: so drop the patch
 * apachelogger releases liblikeback
<apachelogger> kronos: ping
<yofel> good
<shadeslayer> wait .. kronos is here :O
<kronos> apachelogger: pong
<kronos> shadeslayer: hey
<shadeslayer> Riddell: around? can i haz that EC2 instance>
<apachelogger> kronos: akunambol progress?
<apachelogger> kronos: I am about to release liblikeback 0.0.1 to make things easier
<shadeslayer> kronos: \o
 * shadeslayer is all sorts of high
<apachelogger> kronos: also I have the akunambol developer and 5 users crawling up my back
<apachelogger> I fear they will chop of my head if we do not get packages soon ^^
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: get to work then
<apachelogger> draw some class diagrams
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: already on it!
<apachelogger> or statemachines
<shadeslayer> well
<apachelogger> when one is high one needs to do design shit
<shadeslayer> i don't know what those are
<shadeslayer> are they magic?
 * shadeslayer isnt very artistic
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: they define states in which an app can be
<Sput> shadeslayer: looks like we found a volunteer who wants to look into writing a proper mobile UI for quassel
<Sput> let's hope he's successful
<shadeslayer> Sput: omg omg omg
<shadeslayer> Sput: tell him .... he will be rewarded with magical cookies
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: very handy stuff, see qstatemachine documentation, also gives a fair amount of info on statemachines in general
<Sput> he's targetting the N900 for now, but porting to other Qt-capable devices shouldn't be that hard, if CMake can do it
<shadeslayer> awww
<shadeslayer> :(
<apachelogger> Sput: qmake ftw
<apachelogger> actually
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: ok thats an oxymoron 
<shadeslayer> qmake and ftw cant exsist in the same sentence ...
<apachelogger> Qt creator && qmake == awesome for mobile deloymen tshit
<Sput> yeah
<Sput> yeah
 * shadeslayer needs some awesum music
<Sput> now try and get all the KDE stuff into qmake
<shadeslayer> also
<apachelogger> Sput: well you are qt only anyway :P
<shadeslayer> neon will break after KDE 4.6 release
<apachelogger> I am not saying qmake is perfect
<Sput> only for mobile :P
<shadeslayer> for sure
<Sput> I'm not going to maintain two buildsystems (again)
<apachelogger> but it is for rapid xplatform deployments with qt
<Sput> and I can't do KDE integration with qmake
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: qmake is just buggy
<apachelogger> it is the devs who do not know how to use it
<apachelogger> and thus making for shitty qmake usage
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: plz2teach me cmake and qmake
<shadeslayer> also 
<shadeslayer> i need to finish the make manual
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: cmake... 
<Sput> apachelogger: we used to have a qmake-based build system a few years ago, btw
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: take a look at the phonon git master
<apachelogger> CMakeLists.txt and cmake/PhononInternal.cmake
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: you moved to kde git right?
<apachelogger> if you understand that, move on to phonon-gst and inspect cmake/FindPhonon and CMakeLists.txt
<apachelogger> if you understand all of that you can do anything in cmake
<apachelogger> because that is a rather wicked systme
<apachelogger> made up by a rather wicked person
<shadeslayer> whats our status on Calligra btw?
<apachelogger> Sput: I remember, it was shit :P
<apachelogger> qmake does not scale very well IMHO
<shadeslayer> we had a discussion on it iirc
<Sput> yep, it was.
<apachelogger> it is perfect for small stuff that is qtonly, as soon as you start using other libs etc. you will get a headache
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: https://projects.kde.org/projects/kdesupport/phonon/phonon/repository/revisions/master/entry/CMakeLists.txt
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: calligra is the new koffice, so we shall ship calligra
<shadeslayer> thats the one you just said right?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: yes
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: but i thought we were shipping libre office
<shadeslayer> so much confusion
<apachelogger> what should make you wondering now is that it is so small ;)
<apachelogger> considering the might of phonon
<shadeslayer> since libreoffice is the new open office
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: well, in the archives I meant
<shadeslayer> wait thats the WHOLE of it?
<shadeslayer> :O
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: oic
<apachelogger> shipping we will be libreoffice or whatever it is called
<apachelogger> lyberianoffice
<apachelogger> lightoffice
<apachelogger> something
<shadeslayer> KLightOffice
<shadeslayer> omg that would be win :P
<apachelogger> lolz
<shadeslayer> hmm
<shadeslayer> Riddell: http://textmate2.com/ << nice
 * shadeslayer needs to learn either vim or emacs soonish
<apachelogger> vim
<apachelogger> emacs is going to be removed from archives
<shadeslayer> 0_o
<shadeslayer> Riddell will die
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: http://paste.ubuntu.com/549067/
<shadeslayer> lawl
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: hell for Riddell and #python
<shadeslayer> we shall loose LP
<apachelogger> hm
<shadeslayer> omg LP will be written in Ruby
<shadeslayer> or C++
<shadeslayer> yayy
<apachelogger> you say that is if loosing lp would be horrible
<shadeslayer> no
<shadeslayer> i meant
<shadeslayer> yes! omg we will finally get a new LP
 * apachelogger annoys sysadmins again
<shadeslayer> written in ruby/C++
 * shadeslayer scurries off to find ghns docs
<apachelogger> eek
 * apachelogger should triage phonon bugs
<apachelogger> no ruphy!!!!!!!!!!
 * apachelogger goes mad
 * apachelogger sneezes into Nightrose's sleeve
<Nightrose> dude!
<Nightrose> gros!
<Nightrose> :D
<shadeslayer> Nightrose: you seem to be buried in snow 
<apachelogger> Nightrose: seven drunken pirates, honey!
<Nightrose> shadeslayer: kinda am yes
<shadeslayer> from your dent/tweet
 * apachelogger jumps through the channel
<shadeslayer> Nightrose: come to india ... no snow ftw :P
<Nightrose> shadeslayer: i might actually - in march
<apachelogger> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mOwCJV2C68w
<shadeslayer> oh oh oh
<shadeslayer> Nightrose: conf.kde.in?
<apachelogger> \o/ \o/ \o/
<apachelogger> AMAROK FTW!
<Nightrose> shadeslayer: jep
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: new amarok song ftw
<shadeslayer> Nightrose: omg awesome ... we can meet then! :D
<Nightrose> :)
<apachelogger> on 1/10 days amarok comes up with at  least one good song
<apachelogger> but those are really good
<shadeslayer> apachelogger and lrn2use paste.kde.org!
<shadeslayer> well 
<shadeslayer> now 
<shadeslayer> i should probably develop that plugin
 * shadeslayer gets cracking on curl
<apachelogger> lrn2use?
<apachelogger> waht
<shadeslayer> learn to use .... :P
<shadeslayer> paste.kde.org has better theme
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> I am not going to use pasteko for stuff that is you bun too
<shadeslayer> oic
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: does pasteko actually timeout pastes after some time?
<apachelogger> seems a bit odd to keep them by default forever
<shadeslayer> eh
<shadeslayer> nope
<shadeslayer> sayakb is working on it
<shadeslayer> also
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: curl --data "paste_data=1905&paste_lang=text"  http://paste.kde.org/api/xml isnt working for me
<apachelogger> haha!
<shadeslayer> erm
<shadeslayer> whats wrong? :P
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> the xml api obviously wants xml data :P
<apachelogger> what you sent is not xml
<shadeslayer> oh
<apachelogger> clearly
<apachelogger> so
<apachelogger> :P
<shadeslayer> eep
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: so the text file that i POST should be in XML/JSON ?
<apachelogger> *shrug*
<apachelogger> http://paste.kde.org/doc/api/#create
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: oh, possibly only the replies are xml or json
<shadeslayer> thats what i concluded from the API
<apachelogger> which would be odd api design though
<shadeslayer> but then you said
<shadeslayer> i need to send the data in XML/JSON
<shadeslayer> and i got all konfused
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: well you are not sending a post anyway are you?
<shadeslayer> er.. im not?
<shadeslayer> i thought i was
<apachelogger> looks like a get to me
<shadeslayer> lemme try something else
<apachelogger> (HTTP) Sends the specified data in a POST request  to  the  HTTP
<apachelogger>               server,  in  the  same  way  that a browser does when a user has
<apachelogger>               filled in an HTML form and presses the submit button.
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> indeed
<apachelogger> -d == --data
<apachelogger> who would have known  :D
<shadeslayer> yes
<shadeslayer> i also tried -F
<shadeslayer> hmmm wait i think i tried -F the wrong way
<apachelogger> wireshark will know what to do ^^
<shadeslayer> nope 
 * shadeslayer has never used that 
<shadeslayer> well a first time for everything
<apachelogger> paste_user=b&paste_lang=text&paste_data=bsdf&paste_password=&paste_submit=Paste
<shadeslayer> nope nothing
<shadeslayer> *weirdness
<apachelogger> sure
<apachelogger> http://paste.kde.org/1511/
<shadeslayer> 0_o
<shadeslayer> you used -d?
<apachelogger> yus
<shadeslayer> i dont get anything as output
<shadeslayer> ─[:)] % curl -d 'paste_user=b&paste_lang=text&paste_data=bsdf&paste_password=&paste_submit=Paste'  http://paste.kde.org/api/xml
<shadeslayer> ╭─[~]─[shadeslayer@saphira]─[0]─[5904]
<shadeslayer> ╰─[:)] %
<apachelogger> no api
<apachelogger> also you would need a special switch to get that :P
<shadeslayer> wait... you just did a post to paste.kde.org?
<apachelogger> yus
<apachelogger> scru the api
<shadeslayer> heh
<apachelogger> it is misdesigned clearly
<shadeslayer> special switch?
<apachelogger> one should consider reinventing it
<shadeslayer> yeah ill let sayak know its br0ken
<apachelogger> by design!
<apachelogger> make that clear :P
<shadeslayer> ^_^
<shadeslayer> sure
<trichard> shadeslayer: you need to append a / after your url
<shadeslayer> eeeee... New year wish Spam
<shadeslayer> trichard: the API Url?
<shadeslayer> oh yes
<trichard> shadeslayer: yes, i do get a reply then :)
<shadeslayer> it works now
<shadeslayer> err_nothing_to_do
<shadeslayer> lol
<trichard> that's something atleast :)
<shadeslayer> yeah
<trichard> err_nothing_to_do - When no POST request was received by the create API
<apachelogger> W
<apachelogger> T
<apachelogger> H
<shadeslayer> yeah
<apachelogger> contet-type: text/html
<apachelogger> go fck yrself
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: that api needs serious redoing
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: tell that to sayak :P
<apachelogger> not here
<shadeslayer> yeah ... he comes in #kde-www i suppose
<shadeslayer> everything is all sorts of wrong
<shadeslayer> 0_o http://paste.ubuntu.com/549070
<apachelogger> brokeneness
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: also you should be using json anyway
<shadeslayer> same thing :
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: what are you hooking up with paste.kde.org anyway?
<apachelogger> or trying to ^^
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: pastebin plasmoid http://paste.ubuntu.com/549071
<apachelogger> json it is
<apachelogger> xml is nothing but trouble and if you write stuff in ecmascript you might as well use a more native format
<shadeslayer> yeah ... it would be easier to parse with the dataengine as well
 * apachelogger activates the coffee robot
<shadeslayer> omg
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: can it dcc some koffee over ?
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> ohhh
<apachelogger> now i understand the api
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: no dcc in quassel
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: make the bot irssi compatible?
<apachelogger> what bot?
<shadeslayer> coffee bot
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> robot
<shadeslayer> coffee ro-bot
 * apachelogger thought irc bot ^^
<apachelogger> oh
<shadeslayer> well
<apachelogger> actually
<shadeslayer> no kubotu
<shadeslayer> and its New year
 * shadeslayer wants to snuggle with kubotu 
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> you are a year ahead?
<shadeslayer> no
<apachelogger> india must be far away
<shadeslayer> new year eve
<apachelogger> anyhow
<apachelogger> markey: how about a barista rbot
<shadeslayer> another 5.5 hours to go
<apachelogger> with nothing but a very sophisticated bar plugin
<apachelogger> limited to all sorts of coffee magic
<shadeslayer> lol
<apachelogger> this would be super handy
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: did you get the API to work?
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> what would be ultimately useful: examples :P
<shadeslayer> lawl
<apachelogger> otherwise the api makes sense I think
 * apachelogger had too much to do with ubuntuone apis
<apachelogger> no I think those do not make sense
<apachelogger> *now
<trichard> shadeslayer: when sending the post to http://paste.kde.org/ works :p you don't get a reply though
<shadeslayer> trichard: yeah!
<shadeslayer> thats what i did :P
<apachelogger> trichard: you get a redirect url
<apachelogger> see reply header
<shadeslayer> trichard: whats the command your using?
<trichard> apachelogger: indeed, i guess that's usable :)
<apachelogger> that is how paste.ubuntu.com is done
<trichard> curl -d "paste_data=testtext&paste_lang=c&paste_user=thomas&paste_password=&paste_submit=Paste" http://paste.kde.org/
<apachelogger> which is the most reliable api there is ;)
<apachelogger> since it is what the web interfaces use too ;)
<trichard> jep
<shadeslayer> trichard: apachelogger i dont get anything in the reply 0_o
<shadeslayer> yet my paste is there
<shadeslayer> http://paste.ubuntu.com/549078
<trichard> it's in the http headers
<shadeslayer> where
<shadeslayer> theres no konsole output
<apachelogger> dude
<apachelogger> RTFM :P
<apachelogger> -I
<trichard> or -i :)
<shadeslayer> ah
<shadeslayer> you just use -v at the end
<shadeslayer> kewl
<shadeslayer> curl -d "paste_data=testtext&paste_lang=c&paste_user=thomas&paste_password=&paste_submit=Paste" http://paste.kde.org/ -v
<apachelogger> -v is win
<trichard> but still, strange that the XML/JSON api doesn't work :)
 * shadeslayer goes to make a pastebin backend
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> the API is broken
<apachelogger> try getting an existing paste
<apachelogger> 1512 for example
<apachelogger> it only comes back with 302
<apachelogger> but no data
<apachelogger> < Content-Length: 0
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> but it works in the browser
 * apachelogger hates curl
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> it also needs a / at the end
<markey> Re
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: I think the parser stuff thing backing it up is a bit of a bugged beast
<markey> In the car
<apachelogger> markey: you had no intarwebs at ingo's but in the car? :O
 * apachelogger kicks likeback
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: btw, is the source available somewhere?
<shadeslayer> source?
<shadeslayer> of what?
<shadeslayer> paste.kde.org
<shadeslayer> its probably in git
<apachelogger> yus
 * apachelogger wiats for shadeslayer to look it up
<shadeslayer> yeah doing that :)
<trichard> "we have the control over the source, soon to go into git.kde.org" from the blogpost monday
<shadeslayer> nope .. 
 * shadeslayer will be after sayakb's head
<apachelogger> pfff
<shadeslayer> now .. how do i install this :P
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: what?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: the p.k.o backend i just made
<apachelogger> *shrug*
<apachelogger> place it where the others are :P
<shadeslayer> dunno where the others are :P
<shadeslayer> i tried locate. ... nothing came up
<apachelogger> slocate them then
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> you are not good at locating clearly :P
<shadeslayer> ah found them :P
<apachelogger> /usr/share/kde4/apps/plasma/shareprovider/
<shadeslayer> yep
<shadeslayer> 0_o ... no such entry
<shadeslayer> no entry for paste.kde.org
<apachelogger> :D :D :D :D
<apachelogger> markey: with new phonon kio improvements last.fm now works in gstreamer ;)
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: kbuildsycoca
<apachelogger> +4
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: did that
<apachelogger> and probably ou need to restart the plasma
<shadeslayer> oh
<shadeslayer> nopety nope
<apachelogger> then it is bugged
<markey> re
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://paste.ubuntu.com/549084 << metadata.desktop
<markey> sorry, it was the wrong channel
<markey> stupid android irc client
<markey> on lappie now
<shadeslayer> markey: andchat? :P
<apachelogger> I have yet to see a sensbile mobile irc client in general
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: what is with the names? ::S:SS:
<shadeslayer> names?
<shadeslayer> whats wrong?
<shadeslayer> remove the other languages?
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> yes
<apachelogger> unless you speak all of them :P
 * apachelogger notes that devs never ever should provide translations anyway
<apachelogger> unless they are translators
<apachelogger> even then they should do it on the translators side of things and not within the codebase
<shadeslayer> lol plasmoidviewer(8707)/libplasma Plasma::ContainmentPrivate::addAppletActions: boo yah, adding it! true true
<shadeslayer> still no luch
<shadeslayer> luck
<shadeslayer> http://paste.ubuntu.com/549089
<markey> shadeslayer: yep
<shadeslayer> markey: which phone?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: what does your dir structure look like and stuff?
<apachelogger> and magic
<apachelogger> and unicorns
<apachelogger> and sparkles
<apachelogger> and thunder
<apachelogger> and windows
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: /usr/share/kde4/apps/plasma/shareprovider/pastekdeorg/contents/code/
<shadeslayer> and that folder has main.js
<shadeslayer> /usr/share/kde4/apps/plasma/shareprovider/pastekdeorg/ has metadata.desktop
<apachelogger> maybe it needs some other crap too
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://pastebin.com/WqBbBUKT
<apachelogger> oh
<trichard> can't you just use plasmoidviewer to test plasmoids?
<apachelogger> <3 plasma
<apachelogger> you need another desktop file
<apachelogger> see /usr/share/kde4/services/plasma-dataengine-share-addon-pasteubuntucom.desktop
<shadeslayer> soo slow
<shadeslayer> kate is eating my CPU
<shadeslayer> chomp chomp chomp
<shadeslayer> now its virtuoso
<trichard> buy an i7, that does it all at once :p
<ulysses> :D
<shadeslayer> trichard: please to send me moniez :P
<trichard> shadeslayer: hehe, i can send you pictures of mine :p
 * shadeslayer was oggling at a MBP the other day
<shadeslayer> *drool
<shadeslayer> *drool*
<shadeslayer> \o/
<shadeslayer> lets see if it works
<shadeslayer> nope
<trichard> :p
<shadeslayer> http://pastebin.com/XJ3pvj4T
<shadeslayer> what am i missing
<trichard> shadeslayer: what does this do? contentKey ?
<shadeslayer> thats what i was thinking ;P
 * shadeslayer removes
<trichard> shouldn't that be paste_data ?
<shadeslayer> http://paste.kde.org/1531
<shadeslayer> \o/
<shadeslayer> omg
<shadeslayer> yayy
<shadeslayer> w00t
<trichard> nice ;)
<shadeslayer> *look_of_satisfaction*
<trichard> did you change it to paste_data?
<shadeslayer> yes
<shadeslayer> now i have no idea how to get it up onto kde-look :P
<trichard> just push it in kde's svn :p
<shadeslayer> lol
<shadeslayer> well
<shadeslayer> im not using the API
<shadeslayer> so
<shadeslayer> im scared :P
<trichard> well, a broken API can't be used
<shadeslayer> yep
<shadeslayer> im explaining it to them at kde-devel
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: lolwut @ mail
<shadeslayer> trichard: so pinotree said no
<trichard> shadeslayer: i saw. but this is the way every pastebin backend works? You got it from the pastebin.com backend, right?
<trichard> dataengine* or whateven :)
<shadeslayer> yep ... so they consolidated stuff to dataengines and JS
<starcraftman> someone got time for a question? Taking qtcreator for a spin and getting this error only when trying to debug: &"warning: GDB: Failed to set controlling terminal: Invalid argument\n"
<starcraftman> did some googling but I'm getting conflicting information ><.
<shadeslayer> starcraftman: possibly try via gdb in the terminal?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: what mail?
<starcraftman> shadeslayer: well, does seem to be fine but that's pretty bad. Using it either from eclipse or qtcreate seems to cause errors :/. 
<shadeslayer> now onto rekonq
<shadeslayer> starcraftman: no idea sorry
<shadeslayer> possibly ask in #qtcreator?
<apachelogger> qtcreator \o/
<starcraftman> guess so.
<shadeslayer> weird ... its quite outside
<shadeslayer> no parties
<shadeslayer> no loud music
<shadeslayer> people here are boring
<shadeslayer> :|
 * apachelogger will be too
<apachelogger> I am not in a partying mood
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: so im sending http://paste.kde.org/1534/ to kde-www
<shadeslayer> do you think i should add any other command outputs?
<apachelogger> also apparently everyone got invited to some party, except me :(
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: lets party here
<apachelogger> there you have it, apachelogger is mean to everyone and then does not get to attend parties so he can stay in on new years night and do work
* shadeslayer changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu Even more friendly next year - soon also on your coffee machine | Lots to do https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo | Please test KDE in lucid-proposed LP: #691068 | The party starts now!! Contact apachelogger and shadeslayer for passes
<apachelogger> yay
<apachelogger> so
<apachelogger> actually I have access to radio amarok's icecast again
<apachelogger> but it is a bit of a mess because when I retired from amarok the setup was made to work as master for a bunch of relays
<apachelogger> sort of preparing for going large public and stuff
<apachelogger> so I would need to rip the configs apart to make it working agin
<apachelogger> which is silly work
<apachelogger> also I do not have an icecast client anyway
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: dude .... any idea how to make kwebwallet store launchpad passwords? like ... rekonq does not seem to be able to store them
<shadeslayer> and afaik theyre passed over to kwebwallet
<apachelogger> sure
<apachelogger> fix launchpad
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: chrome can store them :>
<shadeslayer> so i think its a kwebwallet issue
<apachelogger> yeah, because it is iterating to find a password I suppose
<apachelogger> standard wallet lookups are precise for the url
<apachelogger> which of course fails
 * apachelogger already explaind this to shadeslayer once :P
<shadeslayer> erm ... yes i got that aprt
<shadeslayer> *part
<shadeslayer> but ... can we not do a regex based match?
<apachelogger> probably not
<shadeslayer> so like anything that redirects to login.launchpad.net/* gets login and password
<shadeslayer> :(
<apachelogger> that is foobar
 * shadeslayer has like 30 LP entries in kwallet
<apachelogger> some sites have different logins on different urls
<apachelogger> like foobar.com/wiki foobar.com/forum
<apachelogger> there is no indication that those would be the same login data
<shadeslayer> hmm
<apachelogger> so you would have to look for /wiki and iff that fails try foobar.com/
<apachelogger> you cannot do regex
<apachelogger> as that would make /forum appear with credentials from /wiki
<apachelogger> which is bogus
<shadeslayer> aye
<shadeslayer> next order of business in rekonq ... smaller spinners
 * apachelogger plans on becoming a vampire tonight
 * ulysses plans to be drunk tonight
 * apachelogger does not even have no alcohol
<ScottK> apachelogger: Could be.
<apachelogger> anyone seen tron legacy yet?
<tsimpson> yes :)
<apachelogger> tsimpson: is it any good?
<tsimpson> it's not the best film in the world, but it's entertaining
<apachelogger> fair enough
<tsimpson> and the geek in me finds it funny that the grid runs on SolarOS :)
<shadeslayer> tsimpson: is it based on darwin?
<ulysses> apachelogger: I saw it yesterday
<tsimpson> shadeslayer: they had a shot with "uname -a", I just noticed it was SolarOS on an i386
<shadeslayer> awww
<tsimpson> they even had top running in the background of the shot
<ulysses> there was a ps also somewhere
<shadeslayer> anyways
<ulysses> oh, and Sam used the whoami!
<shadeslayer> linuxinmovies++
<tsimpson> oh and a line "vi last_will_and_testament.txt" :D
<ulysses> SolarOS is maybe a SunOS 4.11 or something like
<tsimpson> it did have "sun" in there somewhere
<shadeslayer> oh oh 
<shadeslayer> OHHHHHH
<shadeslayer> i have to fix qt language selector
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> solomon kane
<apachelogger> this looks like lord of the rings meets van helsing :D :D
 * shadeslayer is hungry
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: where is the food
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: do you know what this means : http://code.google.com/apis/documents/docs/3.0/developers_guide_protocol.html#SearchingDocs
<shadeslayer> :>
<shadeslayer> bookmark import from gmail :D
<shadeslayer> well ... google docs to be precise
 * shadeslayer is *very* hungry
<apachelogger> ololo
<apachelogger> shadeslayer:  it means you are looking at old docs
<apachelogger> dunno
 * apachelogger is very tired today
<shadeslayer> well could be old API ... dunno
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: but its New years eve
<shadeslayer> how can you be tired
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: your getting old like ScottK
<apachelogger> bookmarks are now stored in gdata AFAIK
<shadeslayer> hmm lemme check that
<apachelogger> not sure if that is synced with the regular bookmarks
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: becuase of the getting old I am planning on becoming a vampire
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: so, what about htat api?
<shadeslayer> htat api?
<shadeslayer> whuz that
<shadeslayer> im just starting on this
<apachelogger> that api
<shadeslayer> oh
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: you asked what it means, and I ask what what means as it is obvious what it means form the title and descriptions
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: no i meant... you know what this means .... bookmark imports :P
<apachelogger> I do not see where this is written
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: well ... i can retrieve a list of docs from a particular folder 
<shadeslayer> and bookmarks are stored in google docs -> Bookmarks/*
<apachelogger> yus
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> the api you look at is part of gdata ^^
<shadeslayer> ah
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: well, it is a bit of a stinky thingy, because IIRC you would need to implement authentication
<shadeslayer> so .. theoretically ... its possible
<apachelogger> yes
<apachelogger> BUT
<shadeslayer> but but but .... google uses OAuth doesnt it
<apachelogger> there is no complete gdata impl for c++ or qt
<apachelogger> not even for C I think
<shadeslayer> whats that API for then?
<shadeslayer> Java?
<shadeslayer> :P
<apachelogger> yes
<shadeslayer> oh crap
<apachelogger> and pyth0rn
<apachelogger> php
 * shadeslayer cries
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> the API is a restful one
<apachelogger> you can generally implement interfaces in every language
<shadeslayer> maybe use Jambi + Qt
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: that does not help
<apachelogger> jambi only works in on direction
<apachelogger> what you needed is access from Qt to java
<shadeslayer> didnt know that
<apachelogger> which is generally possible
<shadeslayer> hmmm
<apachelogger> but quite frankly implementing gdata in qt is probably easier and more maintainable ;)
<apachelogger> the thing is just that gdata is enourmous
<apachelogger> the java api has some hundred class IIRC
<shadeslayer> ginormus 
<apachelogger> then again java is made out of a class that is reimplemented in a class which was then copied to another class  so there were classes
<shadeslayer> Quintasan_: so were bumping off lucid from neon?
<shadeslayer> glib magic and awesomeness 
<apachelogger> I do not know how java managed to do it but in the beginnig there was a class
<shadeslayer> extends!
<shadeslayer> :P
<apachelogger> there is also another thing
<shadeslayer> that is pretty much the only thing i know in java
<apachelogger> I cant remember its name
<shadeslayer> extends ...
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> it means almost the same as extends
<apachelogger> englishwise
<apachelogger> but what it actually does I do not know
<apachelogger> anyhow
<ScottK> Riddell: skanlite is waiting in bianry New when you have a moment.
<apachelogger> in the beginning there was a class
<apachelogger> now the class was empty and not very useful, and a jar was hovering over the class
<apachelogger> and the jar said, "let there be a class", and there was a class
<apachelogger> the jar saw that the class was good and it separated teh class from the class
<shadeslayer> Riddell: who did you say i should talk to regarding language selector?
<apachelogger> the jar called the class foo and the class it called bar
<apachelogger> and there was extends and there was this other thing I cant remember the name of
<apachelogger> and the jar said "let there be another class between the class and the class"
<apachelogger> so the jar made a class and seperated teh class under the class from the class above it. and it was so. the jar called teh class "otherFooThingBarClassExtendedByFooAndBar"
<shadeslayer> dammit .... i keep searching for the voice button on my keyboard for speech to text conversion
<apachelogger> and there was class and there was class - the second compile
 * apachelogger needs to blog this
<apachelogger> also I will add a nice santa hat
<shadeslayer> lol
<apachelogger> so that I can piss off everyone
<apachelogger> like VLC does
<apachelogger> I love it
<shadeslayer> nice 'red' hat
<shadeslayer> :>
<shadeslayer> anyhow 
<shadeslayer> cya ... dinner calls
<yofel> hm, is that 'install more languages' button only greyed out for me or for everyone? http://yofel.dyndns.org/pics/ext/lang.png
<shadeslayer> yofel: likewise here
<yofel> odd
<shadeslayer> probably the auth mechanism failing or something
<shadeslayer> polkit maybe?
<shadeslayer> yofel: check in neon :>
<yofel> could be, is broken in maverick and natty with 4.6
<shadeslayer> bye
<trichard> apachelogger, shadeslayer: implements ;)
<apachelogger> who implements?
<apachelogger> and where?
<apachelogger> and what?
<apachelogger> and why?
<apachelogger> and when?
<apachelogger> and how?
<apachelogger> and ... out of words
<Daskreech> whence?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: so looking at http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/natty/language-selector/natty/annotate/head:/qt-language-selector
<shadeslayer> i cant understand how to convert that to C++
<shadeslayer> like .... all the vars will be in python
<shadeslayer> how do i interface with pyth0rn
<apachelogger> wah?
<apachelogger> why do you interface with python?
<apachelogger> I do not quite follow you my friend
<apachelogger> the idea would be to rewrite it in c++qt
<apachelogger> and get rid of the pyth0rn
<apachelogger> I suppose
<apachelogger> as tier 1 target is to remove pyth0rn and replace it with java
<apachelogger> oh, supposedly you could write it using jambi or whats it called
<Daskreech> Or D
<apachelogger> no D
<apachelogger> 1!!!
<shadeslayer> yes ... but what about python function calls?
<apachelogger> objective C or java
<apachelogger> otherwise you are standing in the way of Kubuntu2
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: reimplement them in C++
<shadeslayer> oh boi
<apachelogger> the underlying backend is crap and unmaintained and stuff
<shadeslayer> why did they use python
<shadeslayer> why
<shadeslayer> whai
<apachelogger> so that we can implement it in java
<apachelogger> and pwn their pyth0rn codes
<apachelogger> muahahhahaha
<shadeslayer> hmm
 * shadeslayer needs to start fresh on this ... not something to do right now
<shadeslayer> lol https://bugs.kde.org/docs/html/query.html
<Daskreech> Grrrr
 * Daskreech goes to read debian packaging tuts
<shadeslayer> oh boi oh boi
<shadeslayer> mgraesslin: pingly
<mgraesslin> shadeslayer: pong
<shadeslayer> mgraesslin: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=256735 << looks like kwin crashed
<ubottu> KDE bug 256735 in general "I want 2 save an iso-image in rekonq" [Crash,Unconfirmed]
<Daskreech> Keep making this package and it keeps having just the config files in the final package
<shadeslayer> Daskreech: fix0r install files
<shadeslayer> mgraesslin: i dont see anything rekonq related there
<mgraesslin> shadeslayer: users tend to report bug reports like that
<shadeslayer> yes, but just wanted to confirm :)
<shadeslayer> ill change it to kwin 
<mgraesslin> it is kwin
<mgraesslin> product: kwin
<Daskreech> shadeslayer: that's what I'm trying to figure out. which install files are Fck0red 
<shadeslayer> :)
<shadeslayer> the component is already kwin :P
<shadeslayer> dunno about kde bug 243248
<ubottu> KDE bug 243248 in general "Plasma crash when opening KMenu to search for Rekonq" [Crash,Unconfirmed] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=243248
<shadeslayer> in raise () from /lib/libc.so.6
<shadeslayer> mgraesslin: is there a feature that i can use to list all rekonq bugs?
<mgraesslin> search for the product
<mgraesslin> that's what I do with kwin
<shadeslayer> where
 * shadeslayer doesnt know kde bugzilla well
<mgraesslin> advanced search
<shadeslayer> ok lets see
<shadeslayer> ah
<shadeslayer> mgraesslin: kde bug 242497 << any idea if kwin can help do that?
<ubottu> KDE bug 242497 in general "[wish + minor bug] "chromium-mode"" [Wishlist,New] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=242497
<shadeslayer> ( iirc we discussed this on the bus :P )
<mgraesslin> yeah we did and in fact I have quite some ideas for kwin+browsers
<mgraesslin> I don't think window tabbing is the perfect solution for it
<shadeslayer> mgraesslin: http://mail.kde.org/pipermail/rekonq/2010-December/002167.html
<shadeslayer> come to the meeting :)
<mgraesslin> just ping me some time before
<shadeslayer> mgraesslin: the date hasnt been decided, just add yourself to the doodle and we will choose the most appropriate date when all people can attend
<shadeslayer> oh oh
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: poke ... do you have any idea how to fix the full screen bug in rekonq?
<shadeslayer> what could be the issue and how do i check?
<apachelogger>  I am a movie
<apachelogger> what bug
<apachelogger> is there a bug in rekonq?
<shadeslayer> your a movie?
<shadeslayer> :P
<apachelogger> look me
<apachelogger> I am movie
<shadeslayer> apachelogger the movie
<shadeslayer> hmmm
<shadeslayer> apachelogger the anime
<shadeslayer> apachelogger the manga
 * apachelogger appoints shadeslayer the guy in charge of the apachelogger franchise
<shadeslayer> great :D
 * shadeslayer sells apachelogger
<shadeslayer> for a kazillion euros
<Daskreech> apachelogger: the straight to BluRay Extranaganza
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: I want me in the cinemas by 2012
<apachelogger> doable?
<shadeslayer> well
<shadeslayer> i thought the world ends in 2010
<shadeslayer> erm
<shadeslayer> 2012
 * Daskreech whispers to shadeslayer. The movie is the catalyst that starts it
<shadeslayer> ah
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: before they and
<apachelogger> they shall see the true face of evil
 * shadeslayer starts preparing his spaceship
<shadeslayer> a 'Qt' spaceship
<shadeslayer> also
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: will you win those 10K euros?
<shadeslayer> from what ive heard there are only 10 entries in
<apachelogger> no
 * apachelogger does not take part in contests
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> unless something happens to be at hand that could be submitted
<Daskreech> apachelogger: I was thinking more that to ensure that no movie will ever claim afterwards to be better they will implode all movies and things that could be used to make them
<Daskreech> which may mean that darkmatter and Windows may survive
<Daskreech> and probably the Iphone
<apachelogger> there cannot be a movie better than one about darkness itself
<shadeslayer> agateau: around? any ideas why gwenview zooms into the picture when i press the next arrow key?
 * shadeslayer starts zsync's for formats
 * shadeslayer wonders what to do ...
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: funny thing ... kwebwallet knows how to handle gmail urls ... even gmail has hashes
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: not for the login url, does it?
<shadeslayer> login url?
<apachelogger> where you enter the data
<shadeslayer> like .. i open gmail.com and there are my credentials
<shadeslayer> dunno ... i suppose it stores them from gmail.com?
<apachelogger> it stores them at the url you entered them
<shadeslayer> stores them for https://www.google.com/accounts/ServiceLogin
<shadeslayer> hmm
<ScottK> Now that libwpd is 0.2, we'll need to disable wpd support in koffice as it doesn't support the newer lib.
<shadeslayer> interesting ... i scaled down the gif for rekonq's new tab page animation and its stuttering
<shadeslayer> :S
<shadeslayer> renders fine in gwenview
<shadeslayer> has white bars at the bottom
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: around?
<shadeslayer> sheytan: oh hey!!!
<shadeslayer> sheytan: http://i.imgur.com/wcREc.gif << can you resize this without losing the quality?
<shadeslayer> or give me a better busywidget than that?
<shadeslayer> oh nvm :)
<shadeslayer> oh oh 
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://i.imgur.com/U2FoK.png
<shadeslayer> look at that
<apachelogger> pr0n?
 * apachelogger ponders going to a local irish pub
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: what is it?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: notice the different loading bar?
<apachelogger> yeah, it is not oxygen
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: does that actual go anywhere?
<apachelogger> otherwise the bar is a bad idea I suppose
<apachelogger> sort of paradigm breaking, which eventually lead to the invention of the circle thingies
<shadeslayer> go somewhere?
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> does it go from left to right
<apachelogger> i.e. amount of progress
<shadeslayer> and?
<apachelogger> or does it just go left right left right
<apachelogger> or maybe like those silly poles in front of american barber shops?
<apachelogger> I imagine those strips could make for such an effect
<apachelogger> anyhow
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: my point being that they do not look oxygen
<apachelogger> (aka do not fit in with the KDE default appearance)
<shadeslayer> hmmm
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: how do i get this under oxygen :P
<apachelogger> I do not know what this is
<shadeslayer> its a gif
<apachelogger> I do not know what this does
<shadeslayer> http://i.imgur.com/mTnu5.png << new updated version
 * shadeslayer dents the image 
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: whats the kde artwork channel btw?
 * shadeslayer cant remeber
<apachelogger> #oxygen
<shadeslayer> *remember
<shadeslayer> ah
<Daskreech> #oxygen ?
<shadeslayer> also ... 1 hour to new year! \o/
<Daskreech> 12 hours here
<apachelogger> your clock is off
<shadeslayer> i live in the future
<shadeslayer> muwhahahaha
<apachelogger> you indians are all weird
<apachelogger> so, do I go get wasted with guinness or not?
<Daskreech> nope
<apachelogger> as usual I canont make up my mind
<Daskreech> get wasted with Sherry
<apachelogger> also an option
<apachelogger> lets make this a general thing
<apachelogger> do I get wasted at a pub or not?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: no
<apachelogger> or do I stay in and go to bed
<apachelogger> and then wave my fist at austria as it goes to war against 2010
<apachelogger> oh how I hate them fireworks
<apachelogger> and I hate it even more that they start dec 27 and end jan 3
<apachelogger> constant annoyance
<apachelogger> Nightrose: do we get fireworks at the freedesktop conference thing?
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> no Nightrose :(
<apachelogger> probably out getting wasted in a pub...
<apachelogger> without me
<apachelogger> ...
<Daskreech> ok fine go after her :)
<apachelogger> I shall do no such thing!
<apachelogger> "lets go rescue the orphan gears dude!"
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://i.imgur.com/WZic7.png
<shadeslayer> 30 mins to new year \o/
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: love it
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: this one is better?
<apachelogger> aye
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: do you see the small white bars below the spinner?
<apachelogger> no
<shadeslayer> see carefully :P
<shadeslayer> just below the spinner
<apachelogger> ah yes
<apachelogger> one px
<shadeslayer> aye
<apachelogger> who did that get there?
<shadeslayer> dunno
<shadeslayer> cant figure out how to fix
<shadeslayer> agateau: http://i.imgur.com/WZic7.png  << or >> http://i.imgur.com/mTnu5.png  ... which one do you like? since you requested it to be changed :D
<apachelogger> pub or no pub is the question
<shadeslayer> pub!
<shadeslayer> no pub!
<apachelogger> going to the pub on my own kinda sux
<apachelogger> also it is flipping cold
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: make up your mind
<shadeslayer> :P
 * shadeslayer had loads of fun today
<shadeslayer> loads of cake
<apachelogger> I am not good at this
<shadeslayer> loads of pizza
<shadeslayer> fun
<shadeslayer> i think were the only 2 people here
<ScottK> apachelogger: You are Austrian.  You mush relish the cold.  I believe it's required.
<shadeslayer> oh
<ScottK> mush/must
<shadeslayer> Scott's here too :D
<shadeslayer> ScottK: you too ... which is better ? : http://i.imgur.com/WZic7.png http://i.imgur.com/mTnu5.png
<apachelogger> I am actually extraterrestrial
<apachelogger> and on my home planet there does not exist the concept of weather
<apachelogger> which is absolutely fine by me
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: lol someone suggested the bar be wrapped up into a circle
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: you need a spaceship
<apachelogger> also if I am to become vampire tonight that will autoresolve anyway
<apachelogger> oh
<ScottK> shadeslayer: You're toalking about the difference between the progress thingies?
<apachelogger> there is a fatal flaw in the plan
<ScottK> toalk/talk
<shadeslayer> ScottK: yus
<apachelogger> if I do not go to a pub it is rather unlikely to meet a vampire to turn me
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Make it fast enough we don't care.
<apachelogger> oh dear oh dear
<shadeslayer> ScottK: its fast enough :P
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: I have a spaceship
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: :O
<apachelogger> built it myself
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: you came to the US in the spaceship?
<apachelogger> I sort of crash landed the other one
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Last time I tried it, it was deathly slow on those.  Made me want to switch back to Chromium, which I did.
<ScottK> shadeslayer: If it's fast enough, it doesn't matter.
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: no, I only finished it after UDS
<shadeslayer> ScottK: i know ... i just wish i knew how to use webkit 2
<shadeslayer> then i could make it faster
<apachelogger> have been working on it the last 14 years
<shadeslayer> oh oh 
<apachelogger> i.e. since the age of 4
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: is it pink?
<apachelogger> er
<apachelogger> 5
 * apachelogger has a 10 second lag
<apachelogger> wow
<apachelogger> awesome
<shadeslayer> 0_o
<shadeslayer> the interwebz is crashing
<shadeslayer> everyone hide
<apachelogger> must be all the pr0n
<ScottK> Only in 2011.  In 2010 it's fine.
<apachelogger> I knew that this woudl become the downfall of our socity
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: or the pyth0rn
<apachelogger> oh looks
<apachelogger> its the typ0rs
<shadeslayer> ScottK: loads of stuff happened due to gci tho .... and now im full steam ahead on this stuff
 * shadeslayer tries to improve html5 score
<shadeslayer> oooh
<shadeslayer> WebGraphicsView
<shadeslayer> that is epic
 * shadeslayer tries to make a demo test
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: please to help with this
<apachelogger> with what
 * apachelogger googles to find a vampire
<shadeslayer> QGWV browser
<shadeslayer> id like to make a test case
<shadeslayer> wow
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: have you heard of QGraphicsViewWebView?
<shadeslayer> 2 mins!!!
<apachelogger> *shrug*
<apachelogger> possibly
<apachelogger> as I was digging around in qtwebkit some time ago
<shadeslayer> any ideas how much performance gain it offers?
<apachelogger> compared to what?
<shadeslayer> to QWebPage
<shadeslayer> or kdewebkit
<apachelogger> are they even doing the same thing?
<apachelogger> at any rate the performance gain would be marginal
<shadeslayer> \o/ New year!!!!!
<apachelogger> as the expensive things are done by webkit/qtscript
<apachelogger> happy new year shadeslayer
<shadeslayer> wheee
 * Daskreech starts running in the direction of the sun to keep this year as long as possible
 * apachelogger is getting depressed
<Daskreech> pub!
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> I dunno
<shadeslayer> lol
<shadeslayer> freenode is under attack :P
<shadeslayer> from those pesky bots again
<Daskreech> Santa Bot?
<shadeslayer> Daskreech: dunno 
<Daskreech> Technically it's Kwanza bot and Robot Santa
<shadeslayer> OMG
<shadeslayer> :O
<shadeslayer> rekonq html5 test score 211
<shadeslayer> chrome html5 test score 226
<shadeslayer> awesomeness
<shadeslayer> i suppose thats because of new kdewebkit
<apachelogger> the pub question remains :S
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: good night 
<shadeslayer> and happy new year
<shadeslayer> cya
 * shadeslayer will finally sleep after 2 days
<Riddell> shadeslayer: you're going to sleep over the bells?
<Riddell> oh it's already 2011 there duh
<Riddell> shadeslayer: chat with jlayt
<ari-tczew> All the best in 2011. See you next year!
<maemologger> Omg, i have nevar seen the pub that empty
<maemologger> So i picked up a lady no clue how that happened what an odd evening...
<valorie> happy new year, maemologger
<valorie> 10 hours to go, here
<valorie> about to drive up to my cabin for partying
<maemologger> And you mame :) 
<maemologger> I jolly hope that means anything 
<maemologger> Wow this lady is getting me drunk
<JontheEchidna> maemologger: can haz pass plz?
<JontheEchidna> for teh party
 * valorie gives out free passes for all
<valorie> byob, though
<valorie> and some food
<EagleScreen> ey boys, happy new yeaar to everyone!
<EagleScreen> Kdbg upstream says that the current git is almost ready for release
<maemologger> :) 
<maemologger> Happy new year eagle 
<EagleScreen> thanks
<maemologger> So i gather kdbg is going to be the first upload in 2011
<EagleScreen> I dude it
<EagleScreen> but it is possible
<EagleScreen> i need to do some fixes to my package
<maemologger> Quickly
<maemologger> By the time i get home i will be drunk enough to upload qanything
<maemologger> Oh that was a qt anything
<maemologger> Hehe
<tsimpson> upload QTakeOverTheWorld for me :)
<yofel> happy new year folks ;)
#kubuntu-devel 2011-01-01
<maemologger> Hpy nu yer yofel
<JontheEchidna> still 5 hours to go here
<maemologger> Oh dear
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu New Year | Lots to do https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo | Please test KDE in lucid-proposed LP: #691068 | The party starts now!! Contact apachelogger and shadeslayer for passes
<GabrielYYZ> happy new year everyone and thank you for the awesome OS that is kubuntu
<ulysses> JontheEchidna: I reported a bug against Muon Updater, kde bug 261775
<ubottu> KDE bug 261775 in general "Crash while configuring libc-bin" [Crash,Unconfirmed] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=261775
<droidslayer> apachelogger: still in 2010
<droidslayer> :-)
<ulysses> hm, it is 2011 already?:o
<droidslayer> ulysses: still living in the past?  :-P...  well... afaik everyone is in the new year
<ulysses> droidslayer: nope, I was just so drunk, that I missed the midnight and the sing of the national anthem
<droidslayer> Lol
<ulysses> I don't remember how I went to bed
<droidslayer> I was looking at web view api :-P
<droidslayer> Lol
<shadeslayer> droidslayer_: byeeee
<shadeslayer> Riddell: happy new year :D
 * shadeslayer goes on looking for MIUI
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Or-9T44Bt7M&feature=player_embedded
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: ssup
<shadeslayer> anyone up and about? :D
<CIA-39> [muon] jmthomas * 1210625 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/updater/UpdaterWindow.cpp Mirror changes made in Muon Package Manager and don't return to preview on commit errors.
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: pokey poke
<JontheEchidna> shadeslayer: pongy pong
<shadeslayer> whats the line to include in cmakelists.txt for QWebView class?
<shadeslayer> QGraphicsWebView rather
<JontheEchidna> I dunno, I've never used that class
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger might know
<JontheEchidna> since I think he was doing some phonon stuff with qtwebkit
<shadeslayer> hmm
<shadeslayer> apachelogger is probably drunk and all wasted
<shadeslayer> and sleeping
<shadeslayer> :P
<tsimpson> shadeslayer: I think you set(QT_USE_QTWEBKIT TRUE)
<shadeslayer> tsimpson: yeah fixed :)
<tsimpson> before include(${QT_USE_FILE})
<shadeslayer> needed to link against QT_QTWEBKIT_LIBRARY
<shadeslayer> target_link_libraries(QtDemoBrowser ${QT_QTCORE_LIBRARY} ${QT_QTGUI_LIBRARY} ${QT_QTWEBKIT_LIBRARY})
<tsimpson> when you set the above, it should add that to QT_LIBRARIES
<shadeslayer> but still doesnt load google.com 
<shadeslayer> tsimpson: http://paste.ubuntu.com/549270
<shadeslayer> that displays a blank white page
<shadeslayer> oh oh
<shadeslayer> it opened \o/
<tsimpson> it compiles! ship it :)
<shadeslayer> tsimpson: git@git.kde.org:scratch/garg/DemoWebViewBrowser
<shadeslayer> lol
<shadeslayer> well
<shadeslayer> it compiles 
<shadeslayer> it doesnt show the page
<shadeslayer> if i move stuff to main.cpp
<shadeslayer> it will load google.com
<shadeslayer> but if i use proper classes and everything it doesnt work
<shadeslayer> http://gitweb.kde.org/scratch/garg/DemoWebViewBrowser.git
<shadeslayer> tsimpson: ^^
<tsimpson> shadeslayer: probably because the QGraphicsScene in MainWindow::MainWindow() is destructed as soon as you return from the constructor ;)
<shadeslayer> ah
<shadeslayer> so possibly put in another function?
<shadeslayer> which is called from the constructor
<tsimpson> no, just put something like "QGraphicsScene* scene;" in the class and new it in the constructor
<shadeslayer> oic
<tsimpson> and the view, and the webview
<tsimpson> otherwise they'll just be destroyed when they go out of scope
<shadeslayer> tsimpson: how do i make m to be the parent of the scene?
<shadeslayer> i get 2 windows ;P
<tsimpson> you need to use setCentralWidget(view)
<shadeslayer> ah
<tsimpson> why do you disable the scroll bars though?
<tsimpson> or is that just what the example did?
<shadeslayer> its what the example did, disabled in my code now
<tsimpson> ah, the code is for mobile devices, they usually don't want scroll bars
<tsimpson> ^ the example code
<shadeslayer> aye
<shadeslayer> tsimpson: view->resize(600,480); << any idea why that isnt working>
<shadeslayer> my window is *tiny*
<shadeslayer> view is my QGraphicsVIew
 * shadeslayer will add a urlbar at the top and voila a new browser is born
<tsimpson> shadeslayer: you can use the resize() method of QMainWindow ;)
<shadeslayer> tsimpson: or resize the scene ;)
<tsimpson> well it should resize the scene too, as it's the only thing in the window
<shadeslayer> tsimpson: pushed :)
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: tada http://gitweb.kde.org/scratch/garg/DemoWebViewBrowser.git
<tsimpson> you leak memory
<tsimpson> the parent of the QGraphicsScene should be "this", otherwise it has no parent
<tsimpson> and you don't need view->show(), it'll be called when you do m.show()
<shadeslayer> oh
<shadeslayer> tsimpson: im a bit confused between parent and this
<tsimpson> you are passing the "parent" parameter, which will be 0 as you don't give MainWindow a parent
 * apachelogger has broken repos and does not know why
 * apachelogger has a headache and exactly knows why
<shadeslayer> oic
<shadeslayer> tsimpson: fixed
<tsimpson> apachelogger: I find sleep to be the best cure for that kind of headache
<shadeslayer> tsimpson: see the title bar 
<shadeslayer> oh i have 2 instances
<shadeslayer> thats why
<shadeslayer> :P
<tsimpson> shadeslayer: usually one forward declares the classes, rather than including the headers in the .h
<tsimpson> ie: http://paste.ubuntu.com/549277/
<tsimpson> technically, it makes compilation slightly quicker
<yofel> shadeslayer: where does rekonq keep it's UI settings?
<apachelogger> at any rate it keeps the code cleaner as it prevents implicit header dependencies caused by header A including C and B including A and B using a pointer of C
<apachelogger> should A get removed or loose the include on C B will fail until it also got an include for C
<apachelogger> now with 3 headers that is not a problem, if you have a couple hundreds...
<apachelogger> phonon-gstreamer had multiple such situations, took me about 2 hours to resolve
<Quintasan> oh god
<Quintasan> a late Happy New Year to everyone
<yofel> Quintasan: a happy new year to you too :D
<Quintasan> Well, my legs are totally destroyed
<Quintasan> Thanks to 8-hours marathon of Stepmania accompanied by various types of drinks
<apachelogger> sheytan_: ping
<shadeslayer> tsimpson: that was what i was going to do next.... forward declarations :P
 * shadeslayer was out for food
<apachelogger> one does do them when one adds the foo that requires them :P
<sheytan> apachelogger pong
<apachelogger> sheytan: do you feel like doing a simple website?
<sheytan> apachelogger what's the subject of the page?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: any idea how to set the user agent?
<shadeslayer> in QGraphicsWebview
<apachelogger> phonon needs one sort of similar to wiki.kde.org as we are booting phonon.kde.org and replace it with userbase for user documentation, techbase for 3rd party developer documentation and community for internal stuff
<apachelogger> so just some 3 columns with nice graphics and a description of those 3 with links
<apachelogger> (will be put on phonon.kde.org)
<sheytan> apachelogger let me take a look
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: gets its qnetworkmanager
<apachelogger> or was it qnetworkaccessmanager?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://i.imgur.com/8e0Hf.png <<
<apachelogger> sheytan: thanks :)
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: no no ... i saw a way to set it via QGWV
 * shadeslayer cant find it anymore
<apachelogger> take a look at the header?
<shadeslayer> im trying to get google instant to work on my browser :P
<apachelogger> cant see anything
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> uh
<apachelogger> eh
<sheytan> apachelogger i did the kde wiki page, too :D
<sheytan> but they edited it
<sheytan> it looked way better
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: QWebSettings maybe?
<shadeslayer> hmm
<apachelogger> sheytan: hehe :D
<sheytan> well, let my try
<apachelogger> I promise I wont edit anything ;)
 * apachelogger is way too lazy for that anyway ^^
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: surely that class stores stuff like agent and whatnot
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: doesnt look like it
<apachelogger> indeed
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> from qgraphicswebview you get to qwebpage
<shadeslayer> i swear i found a page where it was listed
<apachelogger> and that has userAgentForUrl
<shadeslayer> yep
<apachelogger> which is a protected getter| I suppose
<apachelogger> so either you need to overload that and hardset to some agent you wish or read the documentation ;)
<shadeslayer> apparently my college starts from 13
<shadeslayer> one week break \o/
<apachelogger> agent is part of the qnetworkrequest
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: apparenlty only qwebpage has any agent function
<apachelogger> so my best guess is that you need to overload that and the baseclass will use it to get the agent for the url it currently tries to get
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: hmm .. but i cant *set* it
<apachelogger> overload
<shadeslayer> hmm
 * shadeslayer keeps on searching
<shadeslayer> im sure i saw a function
<shadeslayer> to set a user agent
<apachelogger> grep says nothing
<shadeslayer> seems this is the only way http://doc.trolltech.com/main-snapshot/qwebpage.html#userAgentForUrl
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: yeah
<apachelogger> dude
<apachelogger> read the docs
<shadeslayer> i re-read the blog
<apachelogger> !
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: i was searching docs + google + qt labs
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: just overload the function :P
<apachelogger> maybe kwebkit had the setter you are thining of
<apachelogger> qtwebkit has only that function
<shadeslayer> erm ... id rather not go towards kwebkit
<shadeslayer> er ... does kwebkit have QGWV?
<shadeslayer> or KGWV
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> not that I know of anyway
<shadeslayer> hmm
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: QGWV is *fast
<shadeslayer> *fast*
<shadeslayer> faster than rekonq i might add
<apachelogger> because the other thing is mixing graphicsscene with regular qwidgets
<apachelogger> which naturally is slow
<apachelogger> so you need to make MyWebPage
<apachelogger> overload the useragent thingy
<shadeslayer> aye
<apachelogger> then set the mywebpage thingyin qgraphicswebview
<shadeslayer> and set it to what chrome sends
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: do you think sending a custom user agent to google will enable instant search?
<shadeslayer> the custom value being that of chrome
<apachelogger> possibly
<apachelogger> not necessraily
<apachelogger> google does all sorts of multilayered browser detection
<apachelogger> at least on youtube they do
<shadeslayer> really? 0_o
<apachelogger> in particular they might poke javascript
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: I mean, it is worth a try, just dont expect it to be that easy ;)
<shadeslayer> hehe 
<shadeslayer> well .. ill wait to see how adjam does it
<shadeslayer> for now this goes to rekonq mailing list
<shadeslayer> need to add copyright too
<apachelogger> mgraesslin: I gather we can haz kwin gles soon? :D
 * apachelogger stil needs to get his gles changes uploaded to ubuntu -.0
 * shadeslayer tries changing user agent in FF to see what happens
 * apachelogger has too many things to do
<mgraesslin> apachelogger: yeah, I am going to force push to my scratch repo tomorrow
<apachelogger> hooray
 * apachelogger hugs mgraesslin
 * mgraesslin hugs back
<mgraesslin> what I though about: in case Ubuntu includes GLES packages for nouveau you could be the first distro shipping OpenGL compositing by default for nouveau
<shadeslayer> aha
<shadeslayer> AHA
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: doesnt work in FF
<shadeslayer> so yeah .. it probably requires insane amounts of work
<apachelogger> probably javascript foo then
<apachelogger> check google's scripts ;)
<shadeslayer> eep
<shadeslayer> no thanks :P
<shadeslayer> i dont want to mess with the mighty google
<sheytan> apachelogger i'm feeling out of ideas today ;/
<sheytan> drink to much yesterday ::D
<sheytan> that's the reason propalby :D
<sheytan> propably*
<apachelogger> :)
<apachelogger> sheytan: no problem, we do not need it that urgently :D
<sheytan> apachelogger good, i'll come out with something
<sheytan> need  a vision :D
<apachelogger> k :)
 * apachelogger wonders whether bug https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=213706 could be due to our aboutToFinish signal and how Amarok's enginecontroller uses it
<ubottu> KDE bug 213706 in VLC backend "Phonon does not play last and/or first second of an audiofile " [Normal,Reopened]
<apachelogger> oh, wrong channel :)
<shadeslayer> hahaha
<shadeslayer> wait
<shadeslayer> ubottu can read bugs off b.k.o and put them in the channel?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<shadeslayer> awesome
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: please get it into #rekonq  too :P
<sheytan> btw guys, will there be easy file/internet sharing ever in kubuntu? 
<sheytan> i miss somethings like os x has, you only click once and sharing is active
<sheytan> and here you got milions of samba options that i don'tknow even how to use :D
<shadeslayer> tsimpson: fixed forward declarations in git .. tell me one thing tho ... i can add widgets to the Graphics Scene right?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: im going to try and add kinetic scrolling, tabs and a url bar
<shadeslayer> and then im going to close the project :P
<shadeslayer> n more features
<sheytan> shadeslayer Google account bookmark sync! :D
<shadeslayer> *no
<sheytan> please :D
<shadeslayer> sheytan: lol
<shadeslayer> sheytan: thats something i plan to do in KDE
<shadeslayer> possibly as a GSoC project
<shadeslayer> sheytan: its not very difficult tho, Google Docs etc have a API to do that
<shadeslayer> so i can import them using the API
<sheytan> shadeslayer it's like the only feature that stops me from rekonq :P
<shadeslayer> sheytan: see the logs of this channel .... me and apachelogger discussed this at length
<shadeslayer> sheytan: well ... i dont want to have it as a rekonq specific feature
<sheytan> ok :)
<shadeslayer> i want the whole of KDE to have it
<sheytan> yeah, good idea :)
<shadeslayer> sheytan: we discussed it this week itself i think
<sheytan> shadeslayer and do you know plans for file sharing in natty?
<shadeslayer> sheytan: over samba?
<sheytan> shadeslayer yes
<shadeslayer> sheytan: fixed in KDE SVN i think.. or pending a merge
<shadeslayer> packages will be patched tho
<sheytan> shadeslayer i meann a user friendly one. The samba  kcm is a mess :D
<shadeslayer> lol
<shadeslayer> dunno about KCM
<sheytan> lots of features and i don't know how to use them :D
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: ^^ KCM
<shadeslayer> apachelogger is KCM master
<sheytan> apachelogger if you wish i can make a mockup of how file sharing should look like
<sheytan> comeon guys, lets make it rock :D
<apachelogger> sheytan: KDE file sharing?
 * apachelogger is planing phonon releases right now ^^
<sheytan> apachelogger yes
<apachelogger> sheytan: sure, go ahead :)
<sheytan> apachelogger if you make it my way, i will love you more then now :D
<apachelogger> even more? :O
<apachelogger> omg
<apachelogger> nuno did some overall KCM mockup a while back
 * apachelogger liked that a lot
<sheytan> apachelogger which KCM ?
<sheytan> do you have the images? :D
<apachelogger> k3b kcm
<apachelogger> sheytan: it was moure about redesigning the shall around the KCM really
<apachelogger> IMHO the main problem is that the stuff around it looks like shit
<apachelogger> sort of limiting the abilities of KCM design altogether
<apachelogger> sheytan: it was somewhere on identica
<apachelogger> impossible to find :D
<sheytan> oh
<sheytan> well, i'll create the mock anyway
<apachelogger> sheytan: if you ask him, he surely has it lying around somewhere :D
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: so ... should i use a widget or something else for urlbar
 * shadeslayer pokes apachelogger to wake up
<apachelogger> sheytan: something else?
<apachelogger> eh
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: 
<apachelogger> sheytan: sry
<sheytan> :)
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: yes
<apachelogger> like?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: urlbar
<shadeslayer> QWidget or QGraphicsRectItem
<shadeslayer> or soemthing else
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: depends on what you want to do :P
<shadeslayer> :P
<apachelogger> qgraphics foo is always more work than qwidget :P
<shadeslayer> hmm
<shadeslayer> qwidget it is
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: so paste.kde.org api docs are wrong
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: apparently this works : paste.kde.org/?paste_data=test1&paste_lang=text&api_submit=1&mode=xml
<idis> hello kubuntuers?
<yofel> hello idis
<idis> kde 4.6 packaging for ubuntu seems to trigger a bug for marble quite a lot, could you help identifying the issue?
<idis> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=247420
<ubottu> KDE bug 247420 in general "crash when starting marble or embedding apps" [Crash,New]
<idis> lots of recent duplicates
<idis> sounds like bad theme files
<idis> s/theme/marble map/
 * shadeslayer looks
<sheytan> hey
<sheytan> how can i add an icon in qt designer?
<shadeslayer> sheytan: i just do foo.setIcon :P
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: it is not REST though
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: whut?
<apachelogger> nvm :P
<apachelogger> so
<apachelogger> what do I eat for lunch?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: kubotu
<apachelogger> I wonder if that is tasty ^^
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: its Ruby .. its supposed to be exotic
<apachelogger> I see
<apachelogger> very crunchy for sure
<shadeslayer> aye
<shadeslayer> idis: i cant figure out the issue ... is a file missing?
<idis> shadeslayer: well, first of all, different people report the same issue
<idis> and we haven't gone through packaging/upgrades before
<shadeslayer> hmm ..
<idis> reporting that bug in kde directly is not very helping from those users
<yofel> that libmarblewidet.so.10 is definitely gone in natty, and digikam depends on 11
<idis> shadeslayer: does updating showfoto trigger both libmarble and marble data update?
<apachelogger> sheytan: about adding an icon ... use a label
<apachelogger> there you can set a pixmap
<sheytan> thanks :)
<idis> shadeslayer: that sounds like some dependency issues from that far distance
<idis> i don't see where you publish packaging for kdeedu?
<yofel> idis: kdeedu packaging is here http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/kdeedu/ubuntu/files/head%3A/debian/
<idis> yofel: thanks ;) launchpad kdeedu did not recommend it ;)
<yofel> nope, you would have to run 'apt-cache showsrc kdeedu' to find that :/
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: hurf durf fix encoding in rekonq
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: fixed in KDE RC2
<shadeslayer> not rekonq's fault
<shadeslayer> blame adwit
<shadeslayer> and KIO
<shadeslayer> and kdewebkit
<shadeslayer> or
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: use my demo browser
<shadeslayer> :P
<Quintasan> >project-neon-kdemultimedia 1 hour 40 minutes ago Successfully built
<Quintasan> YEAH
<shadeslayer> it doesnt have a urlbar atm
<shadeslayer> but im adding it
<Quintasan> project-neon-amarok GO GO GO
<sheytan> apachelogger still dunno how to :D
<sheytan> and which is the flat button? :D
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: can you commit some stuff to kde svn?
<apachelogger>  yes
<shadeslayer> i finished paste.kde.org backed
<shadeslayer> *backend
<apachelogger> sheytan: flat button?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: ill tarball the contents ... hold on
<sheytan> apachelogger that one that glows blue when you mouse over
<apachelogger> sheytan: for the icon... you add a label, on the right hand side you have a pane that is named properties or somesuch
<apachelogger> there you can search for pixmap
<apachelogger> and there you can set an image
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: do i need to have the 3rd file as well? the one that wasnt being found
<apachelogger> sheytan: pushbutton I suppose
<shadeslayer> apart form main.js and metadata.desktop
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: you need to hook up with the cmake thing I suppose ;)
<shadeslayer> hmm
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: awww.... 
<shadeslayer> cant it be done some other way?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: what was the missing file again?
<shadeslayer> nvm
<ari-tczew> what do you think about move unrar to main? ark should depends on it!
<shadeslayer> ari-tczew: unrar or rar?
<ari-tczew> shadeslayer: unrar
<shadeslayer> ari-tczew: never used that .. i haz rar for ark foo
<ari-tczew> I click on archive and click 'extract here' - and error about non-installed unrar
<JontheEchidna> unrar is in multiverse, so it can't be included by default :(
<yofel> well, both are in multiverse currently, both would need to be bumped to restricted
<JontheEchidna> we can't put things in restricted on the CD, tho
<shadeslayer> maybe when you open ark it should have a notification like rekonq and konqueror have
<yofel> ah
<JontheEchidna> that would be easily doable^
<ari-tczew> anyway, it should be fixed. new users are discouraged these errors
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: erm ... i feel stupid now .. how to do you add a text bar in Qt?
<shadeslayer> i forgot
<JontheEchidna> a text bar?
<JontheEchidna> like a label?
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: a URL bar
<shadeslayer> i need a urlbar
<JontheEchidna> KLineEdit
<ari-tczew> JontheEchidna: can we talk on PM?
<shadeslayer> hmm
<JontheEchidna> ari-tczew: sure
<shadeslayer> ari-tczew: so a web browser in KUbuntu pops up a notification saying please install flash for additional functionality
<shadeslayer> same thing can be done for ark
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: possibly a Qt solution?
<shadeslayer> im trying to not get kdelibs into the equation :P
<JontheEchidna> shadeslayer: QLineEdit, though KLineEdit is better integrated with KDE
<shadeslayer> ohk
<ari-tczew> shadeslayer: good idea.
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: it can be added to a scene right? how do i set it to be at the top then?
<JontheEchidna> shadeslayer: I've not done much work with QGraphicsView I'm afraid
<shadeslayer> oh
<shadeslayer> wow .. it has scene->addLine
<shadeslayer> need to check this out
<sheytan> apachelogger http://img810.imageshack.us/img810/1579/filesharing.png
<idis> shadeslayer: i see libmarblewidget11 replaces/breaks libmarble4, but i don't see such, previous were libmarblewidget10 and libmarblewidget4. Maybe i'm looking at this one wrong?
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: lol http://i.imgur.com/kWFIY.png
<JontheEchidna> shadeslayer: I suppose it literally added a line
<shadeslayer> idis: ok lemme check the revision :)
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: yeah :P
<shadeslayer> idis: this is in edu?
<idis> shadeslayer: indeed, kdeedu/marble
 * idis was reading debian/control trunk
<shadeslayer> idis: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/kdeedu/ubuntu/changes
<shadeslayer> that lists all the changes
<ari-tczew> ark couldn't handle with files in parts?
<shadeslayer> ari-tczew: nope
<shadeslayer> idis: doesnt look new
<shadeslayer> idis: see http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/kdeedu/ubuntu/revision/112
<shadeslayer> when it was changed it already had a breaks/replaces on libmarble4
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: any ideas what values http://doc.trolltech.com/latest/qgraphicsitem.html#setGraphicsEffect can take?
<shadeslayer> i cant find any thing
<shadeslayer> sheytan: nice
<JontheEchidna> QGraphicsEffects
<JontheEchidna> or various subclasses thereof
<JontheEchidna> such as those listed as subclasses on the QGraphicsEffect documentatino page
<sheytan> shadeslayer thanks :D
<shadeslayer> ah ok
<shadeslayer> dammit ill be working till morning ... and ill be so consumed in this web browser :P
<shadeslayer> omg
<shadeslayer> i suppose i can submit this as a app to ovi markget
<shadeslayer> *market
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: ^^
<shadeslayer> i dont suppose the browser uses QWebGraphicsView 
<shadeslayer> ( maemo browser )
<shadeslayer> bah
<shadeslayer> how do i set a bool value 
<shadeslayer> like .. how do i pass it to a setFoo function
<shadeslayer> foo->setFoo(true) or foo->setFoo(bool true) isnt working
<jjesse> i just updated my natty vm and i like the login screen, black and silver, looks really cool
<jjesse> and the background looks awesome as well
<shadeslayer> jjesse: lol
<shadeslayer> thats a bug
<jjesse> really?
<jjesse> i want to keep it :)
<shadeslayer> :P
<shadeslayer> its a placeholder :P
<jjesse> whats its supposed to look like
<shadeslayer> jjesse: something awesome ... 
<shadeslayer> they havent commited it yet
<jjesse> yay i like awesome
 * penguin42 wonders if there is a way to just rebuild one of the binary debs from kde4libs rather than all 42
<shadeslayer> penguin42: dude ... kde4libs is a source tar .. and then we split them into debs
<shadeslayer> so no matter what.... all 42 debs get built
<shadeslayer> hey!
<shadeslayer> kde4libs has 42 debs? :P
<penguin42> shadeslayer: Yeh I'm just trying to fiddle with solid's udisks back end, and am adding debug etc
<shadeslayer> penguin42: not possible :)
<penguin42> it's not taking too long, but the time to xz all of the debs is taking some time
<shadeslayer> ah you can export vars to disable that i suppose
<penguin42> the build is being good enough to only recompile the stuff it needs, but the .deb packaging is still doing all of them
 * penguin42 is trying to fix kde bug 181847
<ubottu> KDE bug 181847 in kfileplacesview "Dolphin doesn't show crypt_LUKS partition (on built-in harddrive) in"Places"" [Normal,New] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=181847
<idis> shadeslayer: what i meant is i don't think we support multiple versions of libmarblewidget in parallel on the system, because they rely on data files which change from time to time
<idis> shadeslayer: so i think one version should conflict past ones
<idis> shadeslayer: that there is no breaks/replaces means multiple versions can coexist ?
<shadeslayer> ah
<shadeslayer> you mean libmarblewidget11 does not conflict with libmarblewidget10
<idis> i have the impression that those crashes are from people who upgrade either marble or any app using libmarble, which would imply multiple version
<shadeslayer> well i dont see a libmarblewidget10 in the archives
<idis> i don't have an ubuntu system to try and reproduce those setups, but given we have 4-5 systematic crash at startup means there is an issue
<idis> shadeslayer: i see it in merkaat?
<shadeslayer> idis: thats what im trying :)
<shadeslayer> idis: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdeedu
<shadeslayer> its in meerkat yes
<shadeslayer> but no libmarblewidget4 then
<idis> well ;)
<shadeslayer> hmm .. but i dont know if it would have been left installed by apt
<rbelem> Riddell, ScottK, apachelogger, I updated plasma-mobile package. Could you take a look on it :-) http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/plasma-mobile
<shadeslayer> apt probably removes the library, but im not sure
<shadeslayer> rbelem: have you ever made a app for your N900?
<idis> that's my hypothesis, i would rekon and update with either an old marble and a new showfoto or reverse
<shadeslayer> i need a quick answer because im to lazy to google :P
<rbelem> shadeslayer, hum...
<idis> shadeslayer: i have, what's your issue?
<rbelem> shadeslayer, a simple app, dont
<shadeslayer> idis: unfourtunately .. thats a bit of a issue since now we have a newere libmarble in archives ...
<rbelem> shadeslayer, i was working in a project called qtwrt
<shadeslayer> idis: well .. i  was wondering if this would work :http://gitweb.kde.org/scratch/garg/DemoWebViewBrowser.git 
<shadeslayer> rbelem: ah ok .... 
<shadeslayer> rbelem: ^^
<shadeslayer> idis: rbelem i can use CMake on maemo right?
<rbelem> shadeslayer, but the code sux a lot :-(
<shadeslayer> rbelem: hehe :)
<shadeslayer> im just downloading the SD
<shadeslayer> *SDK
<shadeslayer> what started out as a demo browser is now becoming a full blown project :P
<rbelem> shadeslayer, i think you can
<shadeslayer> onice
<rbelem> not sure
<idis> shadeslayer: yes, we package kde apps on n900
<idis> shadeslayer: and debian toolkit is needed to package
<idis> maemo
<rbelem> shadeslayer, http://paste.ubuntu.com/549367/ i made one script to help me with debian/copyright
<rbelem> apachelogger, ^
<shadeslayer> pyth0rn
<rbelem> update debian/copyright is really boring
<shadeslayer> wait
<shadeslayer> rbelem: apachelogger has some scripts regarding copyright too
<shadeslayer> dunno if they do the same thing
<rbelem> shadeslayer, he sent to me these scripts some time ago
<shadeslayer> idis: erm .. not that ... i was wondering if you can compile a app that has cmake in it
<shadeslayer> rbelem: http://people.ubuntu.com/~apachelogger/scripts/ << these ones?
<rbelem> shadeslayer, yup
<shadeslayer> oh ok :)
<rbelem> shadeslayer, i want to make debian/copyright generation completely automatic
<shadeslayer> ah ok
<rbelem> how i hate debian/copyright
<shadeslayer> idis: so i just install the SDK and use QtCreator to run my app on the N900?
<idis> shadeslayer: i said yes, cause we package marble on n900 (kde app with cmake ;)
<shadeslayer> well the emulator
<shadeslayer> ah ok
<rbelem> afiestas, ping
 * shadeslayer cant figure out how to add a urlbar to a QGraphicsScene
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: dude im stuck on this ^^
<shadeslayer> lol http://i.imgur.com/yWYeU.png
<penguin42> bloody hell, that hack works
<shadeslayer> penguin42: ??
<shadeslayer> penguin42: my QLineEdit?
<penguin42> shadeslayer: No, mine :-) I can now mount and unmount a luks partition from within dolphin
<shadeslayer> ah
<shadeslayer> awesome!
<penguin42> shadeslayer: It's been done mostly with voodoo programming and guess work about the solid->udisks stack
<shadeslayer> ooohhh voodoo programming
<shadeslayer> thats the most awesome fomr
<shadeslayer> *form
<penguin42> if not necessarily the most reliable
<shadeslayer> now i have to figure out how to put my QLineEdit and WebVIew in a layout
<shadeslayer> :P
<shadeslayer> penguin42: yep
<shadeslayer> Riddell: apachelogger lawl http://paste.kde.org/1643
<shadeslayer> wait 
<shadeslayer> http://i.imgur.com/7rDaa.png
<shadeslayer> hehehe
<idis> Riddell: do you support multiple libmarblewidget packages installed toguether?
<Riddell> idis: yes, I don't see any conflicts on the older versions
<Riddell> but in general there will only be one in the archive at any one time
<Riddell> since kdeedu only builds one 
<idis> Riddell: problem i see could be when people upgrade
<Riddell> what's the problem?
<idis> we have couple bugs with people having digikam 1.5.0 app using libmarblewidget10
<idis> and reliable crash
<idis> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=259631 and all duplicates
<ubottu> KDE bug 259631 in general "Digikam crash" [Crash,Resolved: duplicate]
<shadeslayer> Riddell: so the question is ... does apt remove the older lib?
<idis> shadeslayer: it doesn't until someone asks it to
<idis> or its automatic unused removal
<shadeslayer> idis: i think it removes it if it cant find it in the archive
<shadeslayer> but im not sure
<idis> no way, if you only upgrade one app and keep others, it will not remove an older lib being required
<Riddell> do we even have any packages of 1.5.0?
<idis> so it's clearly possible to have many versions of a lib at at time
<idis> problem is if it shouldn't happen then conflicts should be there
<idis> i reckon you must have had
<shadeslayer> Riddell: natty has 1.7.0
<shadeslayer> ah
<shadeslayer> from the PPA's
<idis> and meerkat has?
<Riddell> 1.4.0
<shadeslayer> officially
<Riddell> can't find 1.5.0 in any PPA
<yofel> beta ppa has 1.5.0 though
<shadeslayer> yep
<yofel>  *** 2:1.5.0-0ubuntu1~maverick1~ppa1 0
<yofel>         500 http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/beta/ubuntu/ maverick/main amd64 Packages
<Riddell> ah, it's in beta
<ulysses> Riddell: could you please rebuild plasma-widget-smooth-tasks for Natty? maybe it solves that adding smooth tasks to panel crashes the plasma-desktop
<yofel> that depends on libmarblewidget11 (>= 4:4.5.80) though
<Riddell> ulysses: maybe?
<Riddell> ulysses: can't you test it?
<ulysses> Riddell: I'll do
<Riddell> idis: so our only package of 1.5.0 links against libmarblewidget.so.11, but the package will depend on whatever version it compiled against
<Riddell> so there shouldn't be an issue of it using a version different from what it compiled against, that's exactly why we change the package name with SONAME changes
<idis> you mean it's impossible to keep old version of a meerkat app and a new version of natty, leading to 2 versions of marble lib at the same time?
<yofel> idis: sure you can have 10 and 11 installed at the same time, digikam will only use whatever it was build with though
<idis> so my question: is this supported to have the 2 versions at the same time?
<idis> i think this is why we have the crashes
<idis> and the reason why there were breaks/replaces stances in the past
<yofel> well, ldd says digikam is linked against         libmarblewidget.so.11 => /usr/lib/libmarblewidget.so.11 (0x00007fb2dd1d3000)
<yofel> so it shouldn't even try to use .10 in any case
<yofel> if it does then it's either an outdated package linked against .10, or I don't get gcc
<idis> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=259631 shows a digikam 2:1.5.0-0ubuntu1 using marble .10
<ubottu> KDE bug 259631 in general "Digikam crash" [Crash,Resolved: duplicate]
<Riddell> that's an old version
<yofel> hm, could be that 1.5.0 in natty *was* built with marble .10 - point is 1.7.0 in natty is built with marble .11, which is what he should use
<Riddell> probably he was unlucky and just got it when KDE Platform was a new version but digikam wasn't rebuilt for it
<Riddell> that's what happens when you use development distro versions
<idis> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=259623 shows reporter with both libmarble 10 and 11
<ubottu> KDE bug 259623 in general "Application: showFoto (showfoto), signal: Segmentation fault (opening jpg)" [Crash,Resolved: duplicate]
<Riddell> just tell him to dist-upgrade
<Riddell> same thing there
<idis> so my hypothesis is it's not possible to have both versions installed
<Riddell> it should be, we mostly rebuild digikam for those pesky kdegraphics libraries that keep changing soname
<Riddell> but maybe there's some reason why it's not and we should add a conflicts
<Riddell> but mostly those people should dist upgrade
<Riddell> want me to say that on the bugs?
<idis> agree, but... if we find either the root cause or add a preventive conflict in packaging, then people will stop posting those ;)
<idis> the setup should be easy to reproduce, kdegraphics from meerat and marble from natty
<Riddell> can't really br reproduced since we don't have those 1.5.0 packages around any more
<idis> ouch
<idis> well, thanks for input anyway
<ulysses> Riddell: I rebuilded plasma-widget-smooth-tasks and installed it, it doesn't crash plasma-desktop now
<Riddell> ulysses: ok I'll upload it in a bit
 * penguin42 reads the Device notifier sources and sees there is a checkable item for 'Show hidden devices' - now if only I could find that on the GUI I'd be happy
<shadeslayer> Riddell: its a no go for v8 in natty .... apparently the folks over at #qtwebkit says its not ready and doesnt build on all platforms
<Riddell> shadeslayer: oh well.  I have to say I'm more concerned about flash not working properly
<Riddell> also about ajax and utf8 not working proprely in rekonq with KDE Platform 4.6
<rbelem> hey Riddell 
<shadeslayer> Riddell: http://webkit.sed.hu/blog/20101216/benchmarking-qtwebkit-v8-linux
<shadeslayer> Riddell: thats because of kdewebkit
<Riddell> hi rbelem 
<Riddell> shadeslayer: does rekonq even use kdewebkit?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: yes!
<Riddell> oh aye, libkdewebkit5, so it odes
<rbelem> :-)
<shadeslayer> Riddell: i made a demo browser today using Qgraphics web view  :P
<shadeslayer> its faster than rekonq
<shadeslayer> Riddell: http://gitweb.kde.org/scratch/garg/DemoWebViewBrowser.git
<shadeslayer> i have to add a urlbar tho ... took me 6 hours to figure out how
<shadeslayer> will commit it tomorrow 
<shadeslayer> need to sleep
<shadeslayer> cya
<rbelem> my wifi connection is falling all the time :-(
<rbelem> Riddell, ping
<Riddell> hi rbelem 
#kubuntu-devel 2011-01-02
<penguin42> when debugging applets, if I remove the applet from the panel, install a new package and readd the applet it still seems to be mapping the old (deleted) .so - is ther some way to force the panel to clear out it's cache of mapped widgets?
<Riddell> penguin42: probably restarting plasma-desktop is the easiest way
<Riddell> but better to ask development questions on #plasma for plasma
<penguin42> ah ok
<penguin42> thanks; it's actually very minimally plasma - I'm prodding in the device notifier and most of the stuff I'm doing is it's interaction with Solid
 * claydoh missed the parties as usual , but hopes everyone has a great New Year!!
<valorie> back from the cabin - happy new year, everyone!
<claydoh> same to you valorie :)
 * claydoh had to work last night, you wouldn't believe how many people were NOT drinking, but eating instead - I was still @ werk past midnight :(
<valorie> we eat *and* drink
 * valorie had a touch too much alcohol, and not nearly enough sleep
<claydoh> I wonder what everyone would have done - we were the only restaurant open past 8 pm, fast-food or regular, in that end of town
<valorie> eldest son made some roasted-beet salad
<valorie> it was really excellent
<claydoh> if we were closed lots wouyd have gone hungry
<valorie> people can cook!
<valorie> at least I hope so
<claydoh> right!
<claydoh> i'd be out of work then :)
<valorie> lol
<valorie> we like going up to the cabin because there is no driving in the dangerous hours
<valorie> an anyone drunk is going to be sleeping there anyway......
<claydoh> smart
<valorie> I've been having that party since I was 15
<valorie> which was a long time ago!
<claydoh> i  somehow have managed to go 10 years without booze, never was a big drinker got that out of my system mostly before I turned 18
<claydoh> which was also a long time ago
 * claydoh likes that sort of fun tradition
<valorie> I can take it or leave it
<valorie> however, drinking moderately is fun sometimes
<claydoh> yes, in moderstion
<claydoh> I traditionally work on xmas eve/new years eve/ thanksgiving eve as he is so boring lol
<claydoh> err I am so boring rather
<valorie> lol
<valorie> well, my mother was an alcoholic, so I know the dangers
<valorie> and prefer to stay well this side of them
 * apachelogger sings a song
<apachelogger> rbelem: if only it was written in a sensible language
<apachelogger> like java
<apachelogger> oh java
<apachelogger> <3
<JontheEchidna> you wish wifi was written in java?
<JontheEchidna> :P
<rbelem> apachelogger, hahaah
<rbelem> never!
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: yes
<apachelogger> java is the key to world peace
<rbelem> apachelogger, every java code you write, a little rabbit die :-(
<valorie> oh, killing baby bunnies
<valorie> not good!
<unhunkyguy> Hi! Anyone know how to do about testing Kubuntu on a netbook?
<valorie> is this what you mean? https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Netbook/HardwareTesting
<unhunkyguy> yes it is
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: Maemo SDK is *huge*
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: poke poke
<shadeslayer> omg omg omg
<shadeslayer> http://i.imgur.com/AyNzk.png
<shadeslayer> Riddell: apachelogger ^^
<valorie> happy new year, shadeslayer
<shadeslayer> valorie: same to you too! :D
<valorie> thanks!
<valorie> did you have a fun celebration?
<valorie> I am so glad to leave 2010 behind
<skfin> Happy new year valorie & shadeslayer :P
<shadeslayer> skfin: same to you :)
<shadeslayer> valorie: well ... i celebrated earlier in the day and was looking at Qt API at ~0000 hours
<apachelogger> rbelem: omg, that is a lie!!!!
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: plz2help 
<valorie> happy new year skfin!
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: wat do I help?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: 1) how do you get apps into ovi store?
 * apachelogger has little time as he needs to prepare for a sekrit meeting in about 2 hours
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: I have no idea
<shadeslayer> zomg sekrit meeting
<shadeslayer> anyhow
<apachelogger> you sign up
<apachelogger> and upload
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: any fees?
<apachelogger> I suppose
<apachelogger> dunno
<apachelogger> possibly
<apachelogger> possibly not
<apachelogger> time will tell
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: how do i add a QWebViewLayout and a QLineEdit to a QGraphicsLinearLayout
<shadeslayer> i cant seem to be able to do that  :(
<apachelogger> only a true jedi will know when the time is right and things will unveil in front of us
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: and did you see this : http://i.imgur.com/AyNzk.png
<apachelogger> my dear shadeslayer
<apachelogger> please read about qgraphiscscene and qgraphisview
<shadeslayer> another issue being .. my QGraphicsWebView does not resize :P
<apachelogger> after that you will see why this does not work and also whole to solve this, though it is questionable whether one wants to solve this
<apachelogger> my dear shadeslayer
<apachelogger> please also read about layouting in Qt
<apachelogger> after that you will see why it does not resize
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: dude .. thats why im trying QGraphicsLinearLayout
<apachelogger> but what do you align is it that I ask of you
<shadeslayer> whut?
<apachelogger> read about qgraphiscview and scene
<shadeslayer> ok
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: i just want my QLineEdit and my QGraphicsWebView to be resized with the window resize
<shadeslayer> i just hope thats possible
<valorie> apachelogger: have you been circling the Earth in your spaceship?
<valorie> you sound very Yoda-like
<apachelogger> valorie: time I have travelled, but not the earth
<apachelogger> only when you have seen three morning after a night without sleep you will see the true teachings of the jedi
<valorie> I would be seeing the inside of the insane asylum about then
<apachelogger> only those who give in to their feelings will walk this path, for it is the ways of the darkness that lead to insanity
<apachelogger> git audit fails \o/
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: btw, template for sysadmin request on git migration: http://paste.kde.org/1659/ ;)
 * apachelogger should add that to techbase
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: so i sort of figured out stuff
<shadeslayer> i can use a QGraphicsWidget to add a QLineEdit to a QGraphicsLinearLayout
<shadeslayer> whew
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> you did not read enough it would appear :P
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: do you really need to do that?
<apachelogger> because you certainly do not want to do that unless you need to
<apachelogger> and I have a feeling you do not need to
<shadeslayer> well i just want my fscking urlbar and webview to resize
<shadeslayer> when i resize my main window
<shadeslayer> :S
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://pastebin.com/jEgQ1eGw
<shadeslayer> my weird code
<apachelogger> plz do not use the shitbin
 * apachelogger has to edit stupid bot protection stuff
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://paste.kde.org/1660
<shadeslayer> better? :D
<apachelogger> one day one will have to upload nakkid pictures so the services can be sure one is actually human
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: yeah
<apachelogger> see
<shadeslayer> lol
<apachelogger> I suggest you to read something
<apachelogger> but you dont
<apachelogger> because if you did you would absolutely know what to do
 * shadeslayer is all sorts of confused between a QGV and a QGS
<apachelogger> your qgraphicsview, being a qwidgets is contained within a qwidget
<apachelogger> in particular that qwidget is a qmainwindow
<apachelogger> 1. qmainwindows require a central widget to be set
<apachelogger> 2. that central widget can then contain a layout
<apachelogger> 3. that layout can contain multiple other widgets
<apachelogger> so
<apachelogger> we have qgraphisview
<shadeslayer> omg omg omg
<apachelogger> which is a qwidget
<apachelogger> and you want to add qlineedit
<apachelogger> which is also a qwidget
<shadeslayer> yus !!!
<apachelogger> and you have a qwidget that will and must contain both
<apachelogger> now how would one achieve that :P
<apachelogger> also
<apachelogger> the golden rule of Qwidgets
<apachelogger> everything
<apachelogger> must
<apachelogger> always
<apachelogger> have
<apachelogger> a layout
<shadeslayer> :)
<apachelogger> when you create a qgraphisview you should already have a layout and immediately after allocation add the view to the layout
<apachelogger> otherwise you get funky messed up uis like the snapshots you posted earlier
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: your member naming policy is a bit weird too
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: oic
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: oh ... i know i should use m_ 
<apachelogger> for example :P
<shadeslayer> ill be changing that once ive fixed my layout etc
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://paste.kde.org/1661/
<apachelogger> there are other means to differe them from local vars ;)
<shadeslayer> yep
<shadeslayer> i shall fix them after i fix layouts
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: your license header has newline problems ;)
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: where?
<apachelogger> underneith your copyright
<shadeslayer> oh ... 
<shadeslayer> right ... no new line after the license
<shadeslayer> fixed :)
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: so its possible that when i resize my mainwindow my webview is also resized?
<shadeslayer> just a yes or no please :P
<apachelogger> omg!
<apachelogger> oh my god
<shadeslayer> hmm?
<apachelogger> I could do a concert in madison square garden with my blog
<apachelogger> perform 3 times
<apachelogger> so many visitors I had in 2010 :D
<apachelogger> also
<apachelogger> fluffy
<apachelogger> is
* shadeslayer changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu New Year | Lots to do https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo | Please test KDE in lucid-proposed LP: #691068
<apachelogger> the top search
<shadeslayer> dead?
<shadeslayer> oh
<shadeslayer> :P
<apachelogger> not even ubuntu one kde managed to beat it
<apachelogger> Nightrose: !!!
<apachelogger> fluffy
<shadeslayer> lol
<apachelogger> :O
<apachelogger> in particular...
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: Y U NO DO DIS? http://code.google.com/p/qtscriptgenerator/
<apachelogger> fluffy is number one
<apachelogger> then is kubuntu is not ubuntu
<apachelogger> then an inconvenient truth
<apachelogger> and only then ubuntu one kde
<apachelogger> hahahaha
<apachelogger> :D
<apachelogger> pwnd
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: im busy with other stuff atm .... will looksie :)
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: it's a quick work
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: apachelogger is harrasing me :P
<Quintasan> I can't do this due to loldisk failure
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: the ways of resizing are a mystery
<Nightrose> apachelogger: !!!
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: only those who understand the ways of Qt will understand its resizing
<Quintasan> kernel guys and internets claim it's my hdd dying but windows works just fine :/
<shadeslayer> yeah
<apachelogger> Nightrose: fluffy is the awesumest
<Nightrose> :D
<Nightrose> apachelogger: you'lll have a full house at fosdem ;-)
 * apachelogger ponders blogging those stats
<apachelogger> rather intersting
<Nightrose> do it
<Quintasan> FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU-
<Quintasan> How the hell can my drive be dying after a year
<Riddell> happy new year all
<yofel> happy new year Riddell
<yofel> Quintasan: checked smart data?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: i fail to understand how im supposed to do it
<Quintasan> checking
<shadeslayer> :(
<Quintasan> yofel: I'm running long self-assessment test now
<Quintasan> yofel: the short one passed without any problems
<apachelogger> because you refuse to read what I tell you to read
<apachelogger> happy new year Riddell
<Quintasan> yofel: there is something in error log but I don't know what it means :/
<shadeslayer> i did read QGV and QGS
<apachelogger> I told you more
<shadeslayer> Riddell: happy new year ... once again :D
<yofel> hm, I've seen apps complaining about the weirdest smart values though
<apachelogger> but you went like "ah I do not need to read that, know it all" :P
<yofel> and our power management settings aren't very useful either :/
<shadeslayer> lol
<Quintasan> well, I'm sure I greeted everyone but
<Quintasan> Happy New Year everyone :D
<valorie> happy new year, Riddell, Quintasan
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: what do i need to read in particular about those 2 classes?
<shadeslayer> ive read the description, how they work ... 
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://paste.kde.org/1662
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> my
<apachelogger> fckn
<apachelogger> butterfly
 * apachelogger leaves now before he has to commit to the ways of RTFM and fall for the dark side of the force torturing people with lightning and whatnot
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: pokety poke http://paste.kde.org/1677
<shadeslayer> it works now ... but cant input text :P
<shadeslayer> clicking links work
<ari-tczew> JontheEchidna: I've subscribed you to 3 bugs.
<shadeslayer> w00t
<shadeslayer> so just finished te demo browser
<shadeslayer> http://bit.ly/hEhq7p
<shadeslayer> thats from the browser i made
<shadeslayer> http://bit.ly/dZCsgi 
<shadeslayer> is from chromium
<shadeslayer> \o/
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: well, nothing surprising
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: whai?
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: your browser has less functions
<shadeslayer> so?
<Quintasan> so it's faster?
<shadeslayer> pretty much does everything that chrome does
<shadeslayer> except having tabs
<Quintasan> incognito mode?
<Quintasan> extensions
<shadeslayer> by default
<Quintasan> each tab as a sepearate process?
<shadeslayer> doesnt save passwords et all :P
<shadeslayer> no tabs
<Quintasan> incognito mode by default?
<shadeslayer> yep
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: doesnt save your data anywhere
<Quintasan> well, no wise IMO
<Quintasan> not everyone is paranoid
<Quintasan> :D
<shadeslayer> lol
<shadeslayer> welll
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: http://gitweb.kde.org/scratch/garg/DemoWebViewBrowser.git
<shadeslayer> go run tests
<shadeslayer> and compile
<Quintasan> Well, that might have sounded negative but I'm not implying that it is crap
<shadeslayer> and compare to chrome
<shadeslayer> 2 days of work ^_^
<Quintasan> >implying I have chrome installed
<shadeslayer> well
<shadeslayer> FF
<shadeslayer> or whatever you have
<Quintasan> ...
<Quintasan> >implying I use FF
<shadeslayer> its faster than rekonq anyways
<Quintasan> What am I, a masochist?
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: do you even *use* a browser? :P
<Quintasan> Opera
<Quintasan> Opera >
<shadeslayer>  well .. compare it to that then :)
<shadeslayer> i wish we had v8 in qt-webkit
<Quintasan> zsh: segmentation fault  ./QtDemoBrowser
<Quintasan> lol
<shadeslayer> lolwut
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: backtrace plz
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: and url's need to be in http:// format
<Quintasan> oh
<Quintasan> one feature less
<shadeslayer> :P
<Quintasan> and it crashed
<shadeslayer> ill add that feature
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: backtrace or it didnt happen
<Quintasan> dunno how to generate one
<Quintasan> gdb won't even start it
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: gdb ./src/QtDemoBrowser
<shadeslayer> in your build dir
<shadeslayer> and then run
<Quintasan> wow, are you serious?
<Quintasan> god damn
<Quintasan> moar debug libs?
<Quintasan> go to hell
<yofel> shadeslayer: feature request: make the QLineEdit or whatever you used KEEP the url after you press enter
<shadeslayer> lol
<shadeslayer> yofel: will do
<yofel> hm wati
<Quintasan> Did you package that qtscript stuff shadeslayer?
<shadeslayer> patches welcome :
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: no
<shadeslayer> ill be back in another 15 misn
<shadeslayer> and will start on that
<Quintasan> great, building anything here is impossible due to (claimed) hdd failure
<shadeslayer> lol ... its not working for me now
<Quintasan> damn kernel team
<Quintasan> "seems like a hardware failure to me"
<yofel> shadeslayer: very interesting behaviour: enter URL -> press enter -> URL vanishes -> click somewhere else -> URL comes back
<shadeslayer> lol
<Quintasan> and windows works normally
<shadeslayer> yofel: :P
<shadeslayer> dunno why but i cant open a page
<Quintasan> why the hell you are writing this shadeslayer?
<yofel> and the scroll bars are messed up, I get 2 sets
<Quintasan> we already have arora, konq, and rekonq
<shadeslayer> yofel: easy fix for that
<Quintasan> You'd better fix rekonq bugs instead of creating another browser
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: its a demo browser using QGraphicsWebView
<Quintasan> :P
<shadeslayer> something rekonq will use in the coming days
<shadeslayer> so i wanted to experiment with it
<Quintasan> Isn't it better to test directly within rekonq?
<yofel> shadeslayer: http://yofel.dyndns.org/pics/ext/qdemo.png
<Quintasan> Who knows how different could be in rekonq?
<yofel> this is funny, when I enter a new URL, pressing enter will put the old URL into the urlbar until I click somewhere else, and when I do that it'll go back to the page of the first input URL
<yofel> odd 'Back' button...
<shadeslayer> yofel: fixed here : http://i.imgur.com/jBnJi.png
<yofel> better :D
<shadeslayer> now i have to go
<shadeslayer> cya
<Quintasan> shadeslayer is almost as good as apachelogger in claiming he is busy
<Quintasan> well, at least shadeslayer gets some thing done ;D
<trichard> is there any way to find out what slows kwin down? On both of my systems compiz runs much smoother then kwin
<trichard> i'd like to find out the cause of that :p
<mgraesslin> trichard: give a try to 4.6
<trichard> mgraesslin: how stable are the 4.6 RC packages for kubuntu?
<mgraesslin> no idea about the packages, but I have been running 4.6 for ~two months now
<trichard> cool, ubuntu-desktop needs to be uninstalled to install 4.6? :)
<yofel> 4.6 works mostly fine here, I want the blur effect back though :/
<trichard> yofel: did you install it from the beta packages?
<yofel> yes
<trichard> do you have gnome installed aswell?
<yofel> only partially, what does it want to remove?
<trichard> yofel: hmm strange, aptitude doesn't want to remove ubuntu-desktop
<trichard> kpackagekit want to remove gnome-power-manager and ubuntu-desktop
<trichard> and update-notifier
<yofel> hm, I do have g-p-m installed here together with 4.6
<trichard> yofel: must be a bug in KPackageKit then :s
<Quintasan> wololololol
<Quintasan> yofel: turns out that might be a problem with the HDD cables, not the drive itself
<Quintasan> :S
<yofel>  what's the error in the first place?
<Quintasan> yofel: http://paste.ubuntu.com/549551
<yofel> I know I had a broken cable which caused ATA DRDY errors once
<Quintasan> yofel: and after that the i/o is soooo slow that starting anything takes at least 10 seconds
<Quintasan> and sometimes freezes the whole pc
<shadeslayer> ok
<shadeslayer> so
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: what needs doing?
 * apachelogger is out of cookies!
<apachelogger> oh noes!
<droidslayer> Ooooh
 * ulysses eats cookies
<droidslayer> That would be because I ate all of them
<droidslayer> apachelogger: did you see my browser
<apachelogger> I saw the code
<droidslayer> Ok
<droidslayer> And?
<apachelogger> still wrong
<droidslayer> ^_^
<droidslayer> apachelogger: I don't know how to fix it anymore... patch
<droidslayer> :-(
<apachelogger> because you were not listening
<mgraesslin> apachelogger: I pushed a rebased branch today, just in case you want to build a package ;-)
<droidslayer> apachelogger: plz 2 fix 
<droidslayer> apachelogger: I'm going to try and write the browser in QML next
<droidslayer> It's already been written... ill just have a peek
<Tm_T> someone likes to make konq-plugins to beta-repository with libkonq5 -> libkonq5a dependency change?
<yofel> Tm_T: sure, I can upload it to beta
<Tm_T> uhhoh, this is strange...
<rbelem> apachelogger, :-D
<apachelogger> mgraesslin: where?
<mgraesslin> apachelogger: http://gitweb.kde.org/scratch/graesslin/kwin-gles.git
<apachelogger> groovy
<apachelogger> I'll package it tomorrow then :)
<mgraesslin> awesome
<shadeslayer_> interesting
<shadeslayer_> my client isnt connecting
<shadeslayer_> oh boi
 * shadeslayer_ pokes jefferai
<Tm_T> E: Build-Depends dependency for kdebase cannot be satisfied because no available versions of package kde-sc-dev-latest can satisfy version requirements
<Tm_T> this with beta-ppa
<yofel> Tm_T: try again in a few minutes
<scnd101> I'm working on a plasma port of ambiance, any chance of getting that into kubuntu?
 * apachelogger just sort of retired phonon-xine
 * apachelogger feels a bit sad now
<apachelogger> scnd101: not as default setting
<apachelogger> could be on the CD though (given space is available)
<scnd101> right, sounds good to me
<scnd101> why is that though?
<scnd101> all KDE distros seem to use air
<rbelem> apachelogger, did you take a look at the plasma-mobile package? :-)
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> I am swamped!
<shadeslayer> lol
 * apachelogger is ike the most important phonon dev evar
<apachelogger> I am retiring stuff instead of adding more
<apachelogger> :P
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: amarok crashes :P
<Quintasan> >most impotant
<Quintasan> >apachelogger
<Quintasan> DOES NOT COMPUTE
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: that is because amarok's enginecontroller is phony
<Quintasan> :P
 * apachelogger knows way too many code bases because of phonon :S
<apachelogger> like kgoldrunner
<apachelogger> which is insanely adictive if one is into that sort of thing
<sheytan> apachelogger will phonon video kcm be a part of kde 4.6?
<sheytan> it's on the todo list
 * shadeslayer pokes sheytan to give him a spinner busywidget
<sheytan> shadeslayer ? :D
<shadeslayer> sheytan: please to make me a better spinner widget : http://i.imgur.com/ADFZB.png
<shadeslayer> see those black fugly things
<shadeslayer> make them look awesome
<apachelogger> sheytan: no
<sheytan> shadeslayer i will, but not today :)
<shadeslayer> :(
<apachelogger> sheytan: video capturing is not yet mature enough
<shadeslayer> sheytan: any ideas?
<sheytan> apachelogger is there a screenshot of it?
<apachelogger> however it is on our todo for phonon 4.5 (aka spitfire)
<apachelogger> sheytan: it does not yet exist to my knowledge
<sheytan> oh
<sheytan> well, good luck :)
<sheytan> make phonon rule
<shadeslayer> doesnt phono already rule?
<sheytan> it does, but you know :D
<sheytan> you can always do better :D
<sheytan> shadeslayer must it be svg or raster?
<yofel> make phonon shoot pulse and rule even more..
<shadeslayer> sheytan: its a flippin GIF right now
<sheytan> shadeslayer btw: the background for the thumbs looks bad :P
<Tm_T> yofel: thanks <3
<sheytan> integrating plasma theme in every app isn't a good idea
<shadeslayer> sheytan: background?
<shadeslayer> ah
<sheytan> yes
<shadeslayer> that
<shadeslayer> well ... make a mockup and send it to our mailing list :P
<sheytan> shadeslayer what about a whole mock of the star page? :)
<sheytan> ahahha :D
<shadeslayer> sheytan: sure
<sheytan> you read my mind :D
<shadeslayer> i was actually thinking of doing it in QML
<sheytan> shadeslayer how much time  do i have?
<shadeslayer> but apachelogger said NOOOOO
<shadeslayer> sheytan: as much as you wan
<sheytan> qml <3!
<shadeslayer> *want
<sheytan> ok
<shadeslayer> sheytan: inorite
<sheytan> why no qml?
<apachelogger> qml is the suck :P
<apachelogger> for video players
<apachelogger> :P
<apachelogger> nothing but trouble
<shadeslayer> lol
 * apachelogger needs to do something in that direction for qtmobilevlc
<apachelogger> and then recycle that knowledge for phonon
<apachelogger> though I think I know the architecture that is needed
<apachelogger> just not the code specifics
<sheytan> shouldn't qml be the cool stuff with animations? :P
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: so your participating in that competition?
<apachelogger> will have to do opengl shader shit and whatnot
<apachelogger> sheytan: no
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: no
<shadeslayer> but QML is the awesum
<shadeslayer> whai no QML <3
<apachelogger> sheytan: you can have animations in regular Qt too
<apachelogger> just a bit more work to implement
<shadeslayer> see
<shadeslayer> :P
<apachelogger> anyhow, the main problem with making good looking uis is that they are not compatible with how performant video playback works on linux
<sheytan> all this programming sucks :D
<apachelogger> which is overlay painting, where the video backend essentially instructs the X server to draw the frames on some region on the screen
<apachelogger> thus overlay
<apachelogger> the thing is that you cannot overlay an overlay
 * shadeslayer proceeds to add Kinetic Scrolling in his browser
<apachelogger> well, not in any sensible manner
<shadeslayer> wth is happening
<shadeslayer> jefferai: something is wrong
<shadeslayer> jefferai: im getting PM's
<shadeslayer> and not just any PM's
<shadeslayer> PM's with content from channels
<shadeslayer> lol
<yofel> wtf?
<shadeslayer> yofel: yeah
<shadeslayer> like
<shadeslayer> from #plasma, #Cyanogenmod and #kde-devel
<shadeslayer> i just deleted them ... but if they occur again im going to do a imagebin
<scnd101> apachelogger: where should I send the theme when it's done?
<apachelogger> hm
 * apachelogger wonders if upstream KDE has a theme package thing
<apachelogger> scnd101: I'll look into it, might be a while until I know though :)
<apachelogger> maybe shadeslayer has an idea
<shadeslayer> about?
<shadeslayer> oh
<shadeslayer> theme packaging?
<scnd101> apachelogger: theme package thing?
<shadeslayer> no idea 
<shadeslayer> well
<shadeslayer> ask on #oxygen or #plasma :P
<scnd101> btw, have a screenshot: http://i.imgur.com/2YWuP.png
<apachelogger> omg
<apachelogger> it looks like ubuntu :D
<scnd101> :D
<apachelogger> very nice
<scnd101> thanks
<shadeslayer> lol
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: what do you use to make screencasts?
<shadeslayer> scnd101: ETOOMUCHPURPLE :P
<yofel> purple...
<apachelogger> sheytan: vlc
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: vlc
<shadeslayer> oic
 * yofel goes filing bug about grub being purple with no sane way to change it
<apachelogger> sheytan: srsly you and shadeslayer need to fight over the nicks :P
<scnd101> lol
<apachelogger> there is no way I will ever type 3 characters for autocomplete
<sheytan> you need type the whole name ;D
<apachelogger> nevar!
<sheytan> apachelogger evne if, there's a difference between our nicks. mine starts with she and shadeslayers with sha, so you can't replace e with a :D
<sheytan> you type too fast :D
<apachelogger> I type 2 characters and then autocomplete my way
<apachelogger> always
<sheytan> start with 3 characters :D
<apachelogger> too much work
<sheytan> if one of us will change the nick, no one will know who we are :D
<apachelogger> isnt that thrilling?
<apachelogger> you would be like a comjpletely new person
<apachelogger> :D
<sheyton> Fight!
<sheytan> what for? :D
<sheyton> NIckspace?
<shadeslayer> lawl
<sheytyl> nah, just trying to get a monotone world
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> that was short fun
<Tm_T> I'm really puzzled with some stuff in konq-plugins
<shadeslayer> AHA
<shadeslayer> recorditnow is the broke
<shadeslayer> will fix
<Quintasan> shadeslayer, sheytan, sheyton: Let's have everyone change their nicks to sh*
<shadeslayer> yes!
<Quintasan> so apachelogger has big problems
<shadeslayer> just to annoy apachelogger
<sheyton> on the upside tab completing everyone in the chan will be one leter away on the keyboard
<yofel> ^^
<Quintasan> Well, back to homework I guess
 * Quintasan notes he should had done it before he even started working on project neon
<ari-tczew> Quintasan: high time :P
<Quintasan> ari-tczew: it never worked out, I always end up postponing it after the work :DD
<ari-tczew> hehe
<Quintasan> apachelogger: fix kubotu instead of doing some random things
 * Quintasan hides under his desk
<shadeslayer> so
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: do you have multiverse upload rights?
<yofel> shadeslayer: upload your new rekonq animation immediately :P (looks cool)
<shadeslayer> yofel: :P
<shadeslayer> oh
<shadeslayer> did i show it here?
<yofel> nope, #plasma
<shadeslayer> well
<shadeslayer> http://people.ubuntu.com/~rohangarg/screencast.ogv
<shadeslayer> there ya go
<shadeslayer> yofel: its a big UI change .. will need to discuss it first tho
<shadeslayer> and the spinner isnt finished
<shadeslayer> needs more rendering
<sheytan> shadeslayer can you shoot a screenshot of rekonq for me?
<shadeslayer> sheytan: look at the screencast?
<shadeslayer> sheytan: http://people.ubuntu.com/~rohangarg/screencast.ogv <<
<sheytan> shadeslayer, no no, this will look bad :P
<shadeslayer> oh
<sheytan> please make one for me ;D
<shadeslayer> well ok 
<shadeslayer> a static screenshot
<sheytan> yep
<shadeslayer> sheytan: http://i.imgur.com/MOfu8.png
<scnd101> shadeslayer: no antialiasing?
<sheytan> thanks :)
<shadeslayer> scnd101: dunno 
<scnd101> doesn't look like it :P
<shadeslayer> *shrug*
<scnd101> couldn't it just use the spinner from the plasma theme?
<shadeslayer> that *is* the new spinner from the plsama theme :)
<scnd101> the plasma theme one is using or just air? 
<shadeslayer> dunno .. this is what notmart mailed me :P
<scnd101> ok :P
<scnd101> not really important 
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: yes I do
<Quintasan> What about it?
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: ok recorditnow needed a dependency change to new libpolkit
<shadeslayer> im building it atm
<shadeslayer> will send a debdiff when its done
<Quintasan> Did you check for new upstream release?
<shadeslayer> aww ... do i have to
<Quintasan> would be wise
<Quintasan> let me do it
<shadeslayer> nothing in debian
<Quintasan> nor in upstream
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: PROTIP use diff -Nru debian/*
<Quintasan> I don't give a damn about any binary changes
<shadeslayer> yeah ... well ... whats the harm in debdiff
<shadeslayer> ah
<shadeslayer> see .. this is not a new release
<shadeslayer> :>
<shadeslayer> hey
<shadeslayer> upstream has 0.8
<Quintasan> >implying there won't be any crap stuffed in anyways
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: no, they have 0.8.1
<shadeslayer> Y YOU NO LOOK PROPERLY
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php/RecordItNow?content=114610
<Quintasan> because I asked them to upload LICENSE etc.
<shadeslayer> and ubuntu has 0.7
<Quintasan> y u kiddin
<Quintasan> lol
<Quintasan> I have 0.8.1 source compiled now
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/recorditnow
<Quintasan> WTF
<shadeslayer> lawl
<shadeslayer> so the sources arent correct?
<Quintasan> http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php/RecordItNow?content=114610 ?
<Quintasan> lrn2read
<Quintasan> it says 0.8.1 in the download link
<Quintasan> and it is exactly beacuse I pestered them about the LICENSE file
<shadeslayer> makes life easier for packagers (rename GPLV2 to COPYING, buildin joschy)
<shadeslayer> 0_o
<shadeslayer> well let me fix 0.7 then
<Quintasan> >buildin joschy
<Quintasan> isn't exactly a life saver
<Quintasan> but whatever
<Quintasan> test building
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: make it dep on newer polkit
<Quintasan> I did
<shadeslayer> thats all 
<shadeslayer> ok feel free to upload then :P
<Quintasan> Like hell I will
<shadeslayer> ill focus on QML + rekonq
<Quintasan> QA comes first
<shadeslayer> ^_^
<Quintasan> Ya testin' mah MOTU mad skillz?
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: [11426.128699] QtDemoBrowser[8374] general protection ip:7f573e59cbfe sp:7fff09528490 error:0 in libQtWebKit.so.4.8.0[7f573d5dd000+1571000]
<Quintasan> lol gz
<Quintasan> FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU-
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: /usr/bin/ld: note: 'XCreatePixmap' is defined in DSO /usr/lib64/libX11.so.6 so try adding it to the linker command line
<Quintasan> /usr/lib64/libX11.so.6: could not read symbols: Invalid operation
<Quintasan> how do we fix these?
<markit> hi, hope not to be OT, but can't get answer in #kubuntu. I want set globally NOT to load microblog plasmoid (I'm installing a ltsp server), but can't find where to set it... any clue?
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: pass custom linker flags to linker?
<Quintasan> markit: I think kubuntu-default-settings is responsible for this
<shadeslayer> using -l?
<Quintasan> markit: You could uninstall this
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: in rules or what?
<shadeslayer> rules
<Quintasan> yofel: ^^^
<Quintasan> well, my rules for recorditnow are most complicated ones
<shadeslayer> its probably -l ... i dont remember it for sure
<shadeslayer> ^_^
<Quintasan>  dh $@ --parallel --with kde
<Quintasan> :D
<shadeslayer> rofl
<Daskreech> Quintasan: I love fudge
<Quintasan> What the hell is fudge?
<shadeslayer> so
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: rekonq will have a interface like this : http://doc.qt.nokia.com/4.7-snapshot/demos-declarative-webbrowser.html
<Daskreech> like hard chocolate brownies :)
<shadeslayer> supreme
<Quintasan> It looks like,errr GTK app?
<yofel> Quintasan: rather ask Scott, I generally fail at understanding how to fix this http://wiki.debian.org/ToolChain/DSOLinking
<shadeslayer> Daskreech: hard? isnt fudge liquid chocolate etc?
<Quintasan>  /troll
<Quintasan> yofel: Oh, great, damn you natty linke
<Quintasan> linker*
<Daskreech> shadeslayer: not the kind I like :) it's the melted version of the real fudge
<shadeslayer> ah
<markit> Quintasan: but what is the file with the config?
<shadeslayer> gold linker--
<Quintasan> markit: sorry, can't help you there, I didn't mess with this one
<Quintasan> markit: https://code.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/kubuntu-default-settings/ubuntu
<Quintasan> markit: this has our current default settings
<Quintasan> apachelogger maybe can help you as he isn't busy
<Quintasan> :)
<apachelogger> https://projects.kde.org/projects/playground/libs/liblikeback
<Quintasan> @_@
<Quintasan> another useless project of yours?
<apachelogger> yes
<Quintasan> Great!
<Quintasan> Facebook fanpage?
<Quintasan> Count me in
<Quintasan> >UnderstandingDSOLinkChange
<Quintasan> Like hell this is possible
<shadeslayer> im going to have fun with QML and C++
<Quintasan> ScottK: ping
<ScottK> Quintasan: PONG
<ScottK> (sorry for the cap lock)
<shadeslayer> agateau: pingly
<Quintasan> ScottK: Got a second? I can't get this damn DSOLinker stuff to work
<shadeslayer> agateau: i can haz source from QML demo @ UDS?
<ScottK> I often can't either, but will be glad to try to help.
<Quintasan> ScottK: http://paste.ubuntu.com/549612
<Quintasan> My rules are pretty straightforward
<shadeslayer> ^_^
<Quintasan> ScottK: http://paste.ubuntu.com/549613/ <-- rules
<ScottK> Quintasan: You need to pass -lX11 to the linker.
<ScottK> You'll need to fiddle with the upstream build system to do this.
<Quintasan> Oh god.
<ScottK> Quintasan: Is it CMake?
<Quintasan> I hoped it would be solvable with chaning rules
<Quintasan> ScottK: Yup
<ScottK> Quintasan: Look at scribus for an example of this with a CMake pacakge.
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: see i was right about the -l flag :P
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: Well, I figured as much when getting Stepmania to compile but I hoped I would get away with chaning debian/rules instead of meddling with source
<shadeslayer> hahaha
<shadeslayer> never that easy :D
<ScottK> Sometimes it is.
<ScottK> But usually only with older packages that use long form debian/rules.
<Quintasan> ScottK: Why they did change that anyways? IMO it creates much more confusion than benefits
<ScottK> Quintasan: In the long run it will lead to fewer unneeded dependencies and better performance.
<ScottK> Everytime we do something like this it's painful at first, then it's annoying, then it's normal.
<Quintasan> Awesome. Gotta get used to it.
<Quintasan> urgh
<shadeslayer> like python 2.7 ^_^
<Quintasan> is defined in DSO /tmp/buildd/recorditnow-0.8.1/obj-x86_64-linux-gnu/lib/librecorditnow_plugin.so
<Quintasan> ScottK: linking to this is going to be hard I guess
<yofel> that was to fix those dh_shlibdeps "dependency on X could be prevented if Y wouldn't be uselessy linked against it" right?
<ScottK> Quintasan: Probably, but once you've done a few it gets easier.
<ScottK> yofel: Yes.
<Quintasan> ScottK: how do I link in CMake to those libs? There is probably no neat variable like ${X11_LIBRARIES}
 * ScottK did that once.  Now to see if I can remember what package it was.
<ScottK> Quintasan: It's in Scribus.  See the kubuntu_06 patch.
<ScottK> ${X11_LIBRARIES} is exactly the one.
<Quintasan> ScottK: ${X11_LIBRARIES} worked fine
<Quintasan> now I get /usr/bin/ld: note: 'RecordItNowPlugin::staticMetaObject' is defined in DSO /tmp/buildd/recorditnow-0.8.1/obj-x86_64-linux-gnu/lib/librecorditnow_plugin.so so try adding it to the linker command line
<ScottK> Quintasan: Also make sure you build-dep on libx11-dev since you link against it.
<ScottK> I'm not sure on that one.
<Quintasan> Well, I'll ask around tomorrow.
<yofel> that's probably at the wrong place in the linker command line, now figure out how to reorder that...
<ScottK> Good point.
<Quintasan> yofel: find_package(RecordMyDesktop REQUIRED)
<Quintasan> in CMakeLists.txt
<yofel> I fear I know less about cmake than you do..
<Quintasan> and then in <source>/cmake/modules we have a neat FindRecordMyDesktop.cmake
<Quintasan> Though I have no idea how to edit it
<Quintasan> ScottK: I thought about writing a module like that one in Scribus patch, however that might be a overkill
<ScottK> Quintasan: You shouldn't need it I don't think.
<ScottK> I suspect you  just need to add a link command in the right spot.
<sheytan> shadeslayer looks like my gimp mood is back :D
<shadeslayer> \o/
<sheytan> this means you can expect some cool stuff :D
<shadeslayer> wheeeee
 * shadeslayer is still looking at QML with no idea where to start form
<shadeslayer> *from
<shadeslayer> stuff isnt working in qmlviewer im afraid
<sheytan> shadeslayer ask some plasma devs. They should know how to animate an svg
<shadeslayer> notmart probably knows how :P
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: you just do not know what you do :P
 * apachelogger notes that qtsvg probably does not support animated svg
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: whut?
<apachelogger> or only simple one
<shadeslayer> oh
<apachelogger> it only implements some tiny version of some svg standard
<shadeslayer> SVG
<shadeslayer> i have no idea on that
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: no, the not knowing thing was directed at your qmlviewer not doing tings :P
<shadeslayer> thats why i said, talk to notmart
<shadeslayer> ah
<apachelogger> in 9 out of 9 cases a disfunct qmlviewer is the result of PEBKAC
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: notmart confirmed its not working for him as well :P
<apachelogger> then go talk to thiago
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: i open qmlviewer -> point it at a QML file -> white blank page
<apachelogger> and a recommendation
<apachelogger> mention that it might be socket related
<shadeslayer> yes?
<shadeslayer> ok
 * apachelogger giggles in evil sort of manner
<apachelogger> :D :D :D :D :D
 * apachelogger giggles some more
 * apachelogger forgot to breath and faints
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: 0_o
 * shadeslayer smells something fishy
<apachelogger> Quintasan's feet that is
 * apachelogger pokes Nightrose
 * Nightrose pokes apachelogger
 * apachelogger cuddles the Nightrose
 * Nightrose huggles apachelogger
<apachelogger> \o/
 * apachelogger hugs shadeslayer
 * shadeslayer hugs Quintasan and gives him a better linker
 * Quintasan hits apachelogger with an invisible pink unicorn
<shadeslayer> Nightrose: a big GCI task might be coming your way
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: Upload it to main :P
<shadeslayer> like
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: I NO HAVE  UPLOAD RIGHTS
<Nightrose> shadeslayer: ?
<Quintasan> [coolface]
<Quintasan> Problem, shadeslayer?
<shadeslayer> Nightrose: we are discussing about writing rekonq new tab page in QML :P
* apachelogger changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - 2011 same procedure as every year: 2 releases and many hugs | Lots to do https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo | Please test KDE in lucid-proposed LP: #691068
<Nightrose> shadeslayer: ah heh
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: the proper sentence is "no upload right granted I have been"
<shadeslayer> but the only problem being .... needs insanse amounts of time
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: either is fine ^_^
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: dude... qmlviewer is the broke
<shadeslayer> http://doc.trolltech.com/4.7.old/qmlviewer.html
<Quintasan> Apparently apachelogger knows some sophisticated language
<apachelogger> omg
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: ^
<shadeslayer>  qmlviewer myqmlfile.qml << does not work
<apachelogger> Everything counts!
<Quintasan> >implying that QML will ever be any good
<Quintasan> They are like bindings
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: its already good
<shadeslayer> oh
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: worked last I tried it
<Quintasan> They are good if they work.
<shadeslayer> well ... yes it s!
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: what is the fil0r?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: on the webbrowser example?
<shadeslayer> one sec
 * apachelogger wonders what would happen if kubuntu had a baby with depeche mode
<apachelogger> or even kubuntu2 based on darwin
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: /usr/lib/qt4/demos/declarative/webbrowser/
<Quintasan> apachelogger: >>Make bindings for 4.7 compile
<Quintasan> Quote of the day
<shadeslayer> please ^^
<shadeslayer> and amarok goes and adds QtScriptGenerator as a build dep
<shadeslayer> their compile system is shitz
<Quintasan> Oh and that FTBFS too
<Quintasan> qmake-------------------------
<shadeslayer> rofl
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: works
<Quintasan> What works?
<shadeslayer> qmake-- to the powa ∞
<apachelogger> http://aplg.kollide.net/images/avatar/snapshot131.png
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: you get a browser?
<apachelogger> nokia
<apachelogger> connecting people
<apachelogger> only yesterday I had connection with someone
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: what file did you open?
<Quintasan> Y U DO DIS
<Quintasan> it looks like MAC
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: the qml file?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: which one!!!
<apachelogger> there is only one
<shadeslayer> there is one QML file
<shadeslayer> and then there is a folder
<shadeslayer> with more QML files
 * Quintasan is outta here, ppl designing apps to look like mac ones
<apachelogger> the folder sez contents
<apachelogger> obviously that is not what one starts
<apachelogger> -.-
<apachelogger> you do not start the plugins in /usr/lib/kde4 either, do you?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://i.imgur.com/KALCw.png
<apachelogger> everything counts!
<shadeslayer> oh 
<shadeslayer> file:///Work/webbrowser/webbrowser.qml:43:1: module "QtWebKit" is not installed 
<shadeslayer> 0_o
<apachelogger> haha
<sheytan> shadeslayer http://img263.imageshack.us/img263/2131/82709005.png   http://img404.imageshack.us/img404/307/14892812.png   http://img401.imageshack.us/img401/2586/57574205.png
<apachelogger> the natty effect
<apachelogger> righ thtere
<shadeslayer> lol
<sheytan> shadeslayer if you could animate the clock :)
<apachelogger> why would he not?
<apachelogger> the hands just need to be separate object thingies
<shadeslayer> omg supreme QML awesomeness
<sheytan> apachelogger yeah :D
<apachelogger> then one can easily rotate them
<sheytan> shadeslayer like?
<shadeslayer> like what apachelogger posted
<sheytan> shadeslayer no, my mocks
<apachelogger> you are all totally confusing
<shadeslayer> ah
<shadeslayer> well ... theyre something that can be done without QML
<Quintasan> HERP DERP RETARDED LINKER
<Quintasan> I'm going to bed
<Quintasan> School's back tomorrow :/
<apachelogger> dont you have better things to do Quintasan?
<Quintasan> Like what?
<jjesse> study?
<apachelogger> connect with people
<apachelogger> or do qml things to shadeslayer
<jjesse> homework?
<apachelogger> or do neon things to everyone
<apachelogger> or dance and sing and cry
<Quintasan> apachelogger: I'm already feeling affected by your madness by being connected to IC
<Quintasan> IRC*
<apachelogger> or learn to fight with a lightsaber
<apachelogger> or to fly like a bird
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: thats something to do at UDS ...
<shadeslayer> fighting with lightsabres
<apachelogger> that would be handy thing to be able to pull off
<Quintasan> apachelogger: Neon things? Fix that damn QtScriptGenerator
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: it was done
<apachelogger> or has been done?
<markit> plasmapkg -l does not show anything with "blog" in the name... any idea about what the "microbloggin" plasmoid is named?
<apachelogger> Quintasan: go make sweet love to my hand
<apachelogger> markit: twitter
<apachelogger> I think
<Quintasan> yus
<Quintasan> logic
<markit> apachelogger: argh! :( thanks
<apachelogger> kde needs a micro blogging service
<apachelogger> and call it sparkles
<apachelogger> muhahaha
<apachelogger> markit: dont mention it
<Quintasan> apachelogger: hell no, I can only rip off your hand with axe
<Quintasan> :P
<apachelogger> Quintasan: and then make sweet love to it?
<Quintasan> No, actually I planned to burn it.
<apachelogger> oh
<Quintasan> with plasma
<apachelogger> that is utter useless
 * apachelogger dds Quintasan
<Quintasan> Really?
<Quintasan> Have some pythons then
<apachelogger> one never knows when one needs a Quintasan backup
<apachelogger> Quintasan: that is spelled pyth0rns
 * Quintasan throws pythons at apachelogger
<Quintasan> pyth0rns are thrown as well
<apachelogger> Quintasan: it is still spelled pyth0rns
 * apachelogger does not care and place some javas in the way
<Quintasan> Oh and while we are at throwing things
 * Quintasan throws kdebindings at apachelogger
<apachelogger> pyth0rns supposedly could live on javas
<apachelogger> that is scary
<Quintasan> You can't beat that
<shadeslayer> rofl
<apachelogger> kdebindings?
<apachelogger> easily
 * apachelogger pulls out gtkmm
<apachelogger> muhahahaha
 * shadeslayer throws QML at apachelogger
<Quintasan> PFFFFTHTHSHSHHTH
<Quintasan> apachelogger: Have some qmake built using qmake
<Quintasan> Logic
<shadeslayer> lawl
<Quintasan> or pyth0rns interpreter written in pyth0rns
<apachelogger> well
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: that would be supreme
<Quintasan> Ultimate combo
<shadeslayer> qmake built with qmake
<apachelogger> how does one get a compiler....
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: pyth0rns interpreter in pyth0rns?
 * yofel remembers gentoo
<apachelogger> pyth0rn in pyth0rn did not work out
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: that would mean the end of the world
<apachelogger> they tried it
<apachelogger> and realized pyth0rn is no good
<yofel> building gcc implied gcc building itself several times..
<apachelogger> so they used a good language again
<shadeslayer> and the world was at peace again
<Quintasan> Whatever, enjoy ur PyPy and kdebindings with PyPy bindings apachelogger
<Quintasan> :>
 * apachelogger smooches
<yofel> apachelogger: got a project for you: rewrite bazaar in java
<Quintasan> oh god
<Quintasan> please no
<apachelogger> I have enough stupid projects
<shadeslayer> lol
<Quintasan> Y U JAVA IN MY BZR
<shadeslayer> wait no
<Quintasan> or wait
<yofel> why not? can't be worse than in pyth0rn
<apachelogger> I can have nerdgasms the next 300 years
<Quintasan> isnt bzr in python?
<shadeslayer> write bzr in git
<Quintasan> Y U PYTHONS IN MY BZR
<yofel> shadeslayer: that would be supreme lol
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: its already Pythonised
<shadeslayer> yofel: inorite
<Quintasan> apachelogger: I assume you are planning to go to the next UDS
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> I am flying
<Quintasan> lol k, so you will be there?
<apachelogger> to hawai
 * Quintasan found "Python" beer
<shadeslayer> to re-write bzr in git
<apachelogger> yes
<apachelogger> sekrit meeting with linus
<apachelogger> oh
<Quintasan> if noone will have bought it till then I'm going to bring one for u
<shadeslayer> and KDE in Java
<apachelogger> I should not have told you that
<apachelogger> darn
<apachelogger> everyone pleae meet with an "accident"
 * apachelogger does not have time to take care of that
<shadeslayer> sure
<apachelogger> thanks, I appreciate it
 * shadeslayer throws Java at Quintasan
 * shadeslayer throws bzr at yofel
 * shadeslayer git reverts sheytan
<yofel> ouch
<apachelogger> :O
<apachelogger> this is horror
<yofel> heavy...
 * shadeslayer sudo rm -rf apachelogger
<apachelogger> a blood bath
<apachelogger> omg
<shadeslayer> also
 * yofel throws anit-Stuttgart_21 beer at shadeslayer
<yofel> s/anit/anti/
<shadeslayer> sudo apt-get remove --purge shadeslayer Riddell valorie apachelogger
<shadeslayer> wait no
<shadeslayer> s/apachelogger/agateau
<apachelogger> shadeslayer is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported.
<yofel> shadeslayer: no christmas presents for you this year
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: i wonder where these incidents are reported :>
<shadeslayer> sudo apt-get remove --purge santa
<apachelogger> actually
<apachelogger> they get reported to my trashbin
<shadeslayer> oh btw didnt you know?
<apachelogger> no
<shadeslayer> i chrooted into your machine
<apachelogger> yes
<shadeslayer> so
<apachelogger> no
<shadeslayer> IM IN YOUR SYSTEMZ
<apachelogger> yes
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: Kubuntu-2011 same procedure as every year : 2 releases and many bugs
<shadeslayer> :P
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: all your slash proc are belong to me?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: uh
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: all your / belong to me
<apachelogger> you are the first to get that ;)
 * apachelogger is a sneaky topic writer ;)
<shadeslayer> you win 100 internets for that
<shadeslayer> also
<apachelogger> that is 5 billion INR
<shadeslayer> aww .. no kubotu
<apachelogger> Quintasan: are you UDS?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: or just 5 Euros
<apachelogger> yeah
<shadeslayer> and i thought rbelem was UDS
<apachelogger> for that sort of money you get a house around here
<shadeslayer> oh .. wow .... Europe is cheap :P
<apachelogger> yes
<apachelogger> not like the US
<shadeslayer> i can probably buy the whole of Europe for 100 Euros
<apachelogger> you only get a door knob or something
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: europe got more houses than that^!!
<shadeslayer> ^_^
<shadeslayer> well
<apachelogger> so
<apachelogger> the next phonon release will be called iguanos
<apachelogger> discuss!
<shadeslayer> qrc:/browser/Browser.qml:43:1: module "Qt.labs.folderlistmodel" is not installed 
<shadeslayer> whee
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: does it fix the sound?
<apachelogger> in dragon, yes
<apachelogger> thanks to fedora ;)
<shadeslayer> i dont care if its called "shadeslayer" 
<apachelogger> you lazy kubuntu folks do not contribute to phonon!!!!@
<shadeslayer> i do care if it fixes amarok and sound
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: we try to fix Kubuntu
<shadeslayer> see that is why Fedora is broken
<apachelogger> good luck with that
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> fedora is working awesome since I work on it
<shadeslayer> people work on KDE projects too much :P
<shadeslayer> omg you switched to fedora?
<shadeslayer> Y U NO LONGER A KUBUNTU DEV
<ulysses> TRAITOR
<apachelogger> jealous you are
<apachelogger> it is the way of the dark side!
<shadeslayer> quick someone take away upload rights from apachelogger before he uploads something with a dep on locusts
<apachelogger> lolcode?
 * yofel goes installing openSUSE while watching apachelogger getting ripped apart
 * shadeslayer shoots BB gun in yofel's direction
 * apachelogger notes that Nightrose has been running opensuse for weeks now
<apachelogger> discuss!
<Nightrose> -.-
<Nightrose> lies!
<shadeslayer> well
<shadeslayer> give it 4 months
<apachelogger> cause you're hot then youre cold
<apachelogger> youre yes then youre no
<apachelogger> !
<shadeslayer> lol
<apachelogger> opensuse are rupy overlords
<shadeslayer> why cant we be loved like openSuse
<apachelogger> they haz websith made out of rupy
<apachelogger> I tell you why
<apachelogger> because we do not go out there
<apachelogger> and tell them
<shadeslayer> maybe we should be using OBS in the first place
<apachelogger> QVector<User*> them;
<apachelogger> for example
<apachelogger> shadeslayer does not have a blog
<apachelogger> ...
<apachelogger> for example
<shadeslayer> that just went over my head
<shadeslayer> OH
<shadeslayer> OHHH
<apachelogger> apachelogger only blogs nerdgasms
<shadeslayer> yes
<apachelogger> for example
<apachelogger> yofel doesnt have a blog
<shadeslayer> i have to make a blog
<shadeslayer> plz2suggest domain name
<apachelogger> for example Nightrose does not go to conferences and does talks on how awesome opensuse is
<apachelogger> ehm
<apachelogger> kubuntu
<shadeslayer> i haz to blog about QGraphicsWebView
<apachelogger> for example
<yofel> hey, I barely find stuff to put on identi.ca, forget a blog ^^
<shadeslayer> and get it to planetkde
<apachelogger> kubuntu2 is not yet there
<apachelogger> and we need it
<shadeslayer> and then achieve world domination 
<apachelogger> yofel: you need to make stuff up
<shadeslayer> yofel: without actually doing anything
<apachelogger> one day I want us to own all the planet!
<shadeslayer> yofel: just do : git clone apachelogger
<apachelogger> coordinated planet attack
<shadeslayer> and voila
<yofel> XD
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: --mirror
<apachelogger> that reminds me
<shadeslayer> yofel: throw in some heavy words like QML and QGS and QGV and QGraphicsWebView and your done
 * apachelogger wanders off to fix0r the branchery
<rbelem> shadeslayer, i was at uds :-)
<shadeslayer> !!!
<shadeslayer> rbelem: thats why!!!
<rbelem> hum???
<shadeslayer> nvm
<apachelogger> nev0r mend
<rbelem> shadeslayer, i did not read the log, i'm a little bit lazy :-) what were you talk about?
<apachelogger> push push push
 * apachelogger hugs rbelem
<markit> I want to set something globally, and I can put a config file in /etc/kde4, that corresponds to ~/.kde/share/config/ for each user. But what if I want to set globally a file that, in a home, would be in ~/.kde/share/apps/app_name?
<shadeslayer> omg omg
<apachelogger> rbelem: a little bit?!?!? :O
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: yofel http://gitorious.org/build-tool/kde-trunk-recipe
<apachelogger> wah?
<shadeslayer> \o.
<shadeslayer> \o/
<shadeslayer> \o/
<shadeslayer> \o/
<shadeslayer> \o/
<rbelem> apachelogger, :-D
 * rbelem hugs apachelogger back
<apachelogger> markit: I do not think that is possible
<apachelogger> markit: a strace will tell
<markit> apachelogger: I'm not that "guru"
<markit> I have that "/usr/share/kubuntu-default-settings/kde4-profile/default/share/apps/plasma-desktop/init/00-defaultLayout.js" loads "twitter", and I want it not to do
<markit> but if I change such a file, next update of kde will revert it back
<apachelogger> strace -f -o log somekdeapp
<apachelogger> then quit the app and take a look at the log file
<markit> so I need a global way to set it
<apachelogger> grep -it for apps/appname
<apachelogger> for example
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> possibly I will be eating cia for kde in a bit
<markit> what do you mean? (I'm not native english speaker)
<apachelogger> markit: mean by what exactly?
<markit> what does " will be eating cia for kde in a bit" mean?
<shadeslayer> lol
<shadeslayer> markit: cia = cia.vc and kde is well ... KDE :P
<shadeslayer> or maybe he means CIA
 * markit googling for cia.vc
<markit> ah, CIA ok
<shadeslayer> which would become ....erm ... rather .... messy
<markit> so he means that will investigate this stuff or not?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: clarify!!!
<shadeslayer> lol
<markit> lol
<apachelogger> I mean CIA
<shadeslayer> apachelogger->setClarifymode(true);
<apachelogger> segfault
<markit> ok, so you are trying to figure out?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: you are buggy
 * markit lost in the conversation
<shadeslayer> i need to fix0r you
<apachelogger> you are calling nonexistant functions!~!!!
<apachelogger> also if you fix me I end up with funny layout
 * apachelogger does not want that
<shadeslayer> rofl
<shadeslayer> my layout works now!
<shadeslayer> a bit of a hack tho
<shadeslayer> anyhow lets help markit
<shadeslayer> markit: so you want to remove the plasmoid?
<markit> shadeslayer: yes, I want students have the clean desktop without that distracting plasmoid :)
<markit> (a ltsp-kubuntu based installation for a school)
<markit> I've had so far a very hard time find config by config how to set globally things the way I need
<markit> and I've only 2 big missing point at the moment
<shadeslayer> hmm
<markit> one is the "twitter" plasmoid
<apachelogger> markit: maybe you should just ditch kubuntu-default-setitngs?
<apachelogger> and create your own?
<markit> the other is limit the user to just "logout" (not hybernate, switch user, lock, etc)
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: ENOTUSERFRIENDLY
<apachelogger> yeah, but admin friendly
<shadeslayer> that
<apachelogger> that is what the whole system is made for
<shadeslayer> true
<markit> apachelogger: probably each time I update, kubuntu-default-setitngs are restored... I've put my global settings in /etc/kde4 so far
<apachelogger> one could also cascade on the kubuntu-default-settings ;)
<shadeslayer> cascade?
<apachelogger> markit: well, not if you remove the package
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: yes
<markit> oh, there is a package? wow
<shadeslayer> markit: lol :P
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: lol! :P
<markit> a bit drastic...
<apachelogger> markit: http://techbase.kde.org/SysAdmin/Kiosk/Introduction
<markit> apachelogger: thanks, I've read it
<apachelogger> oh, wlel then you should know how ot casecade ontop of kubuntu-default-settings ;)
<markit> in fact, as I said, I'm acting in /etc/kde4
<apachelogger> yeah, but that is not very suitable
<markit> but this time is not a usual setting
<apachelogger> you could just create a new profile and stack that ontop of kubuntu-default-settings
<apachelogger> that way you also solve the problem with share/apps
<apachelogger> as profiles can have that, whereas /etc apparently cannot
<markit> [22:54] <markit> I want to set something globally, and I can put a config file in /etc/kde4, that corresponds to ~/.kde/share/config/ for each user. But what if I want to set globally a file that, in a home, would be in ~/.kde/share/apps/app_name?
<apachelogger> markit: take a look at /usr/share/kubuntu-default-settings/kde4-profile
<shadeslayer> omg
<shadeslayer> i just realized something
<apachelogger> you can put *everything* you can put in .kde also in a kiosk profile
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: i did not send you the user profile thingy :P
<markit> apachelogger: ok, thanks a lot
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: I no
<shadeslayer> ok good
<shadeslayer> because i lost it somewhere
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: only martin and scott did IIRC
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: please write again
<shadeslayer> aww
<apachelogger> the only reason I did not yet rant about that is because more important things are on my todo
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: fix rekonq or wirte user profile
<apachelogger> like a bazillion of them
<apachelogger> but eventually
<apachelogger> ...
<shadeslayer> anyhow ... i need to sleep
<shadeslayer> and to think of a wp domain name
<markit> last question, since you are so kind and know a lot... I want to not have the user have the "lock", "switch user" "hybernate" stuff in K menu... any config for that?
<shadeslayer> markit: probably no
<markit> shadeslayer: is really a problem in multiuser... ltsp for instance
<shadeslayer> i suppose if you dont give the users sudo access they cant do it
<shadeslayer> but im not sure on this
<markit> hybernate works even if not sudo
<shadeslayer> hmm...no idea on that
<markit> I had to modify a script so this capability is not detected, but is an hack and each update reverts things back
<shadeslayer> but iirc ... removing sudo removes some stuff
<shadeslayer> markit: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=901642
<shadeslayer> markit: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SuspendHowto
<markit>  the /etc/default/acpi-support did not worked last time I tried
<shadeslayer> oh oh 
<shadeslayer> theres a dbus interface  for it
<shadeslayer> lets see
<markit> I had to edit /usr/bin/pm-is-supported and add exit 1 on top
<markit> I've the fear KDE in general, or in kubuntu in particular, is focusing more and more in "single user", killing the best feature in GNU/Linux, that is solid multiuser support
<markit> hope I'm wrong
<markit> but trying to setup ltsp has been so far really frustrating on this regard
<shadeslayer> markit: check qdbus and org.freedesktop.PowerManagement.Inhibit
<shadeslayer> aha!
<markit> mm seems that disables AUTOMATIC hybernation, not the possibility to hybernate 
<shadeslayer> markit: http://paste.kde.org/1695
<shadeslayer> markit: what about method bool org.freedesktop.PowerManagement.CanHibernate()
<markit> how can I set it by bash and have it permanent? I'm not a kde developer (unfortunatly)
<shadeslayer> hmm
 * apachelogger just had a good flood session with CIA :D
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: is dbus-send the preferred method for this?
<apachelogger> it was awesome
<apachelogger> pino will kill me
<shadeslayer> :S
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: qdbus
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: for what?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: he should
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: disabling hibernate
<apachelogger> qdbus
<apachelogger> from where? a script?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: qdbus org.freedesktop.PowerManagement.Inhibit /org/freedesktop/PowerManagement/Inhibit org.freedesktop.PowerManagement.CanHibernate
<shadeslayer> bash
<shadeslayer> how do we set it to false
<apachelogger> well, depends on the script and its usage but generally qdbus
<markit> well, I would love to have it set permanently disabled
<apachelogger> as dbus-send is a PITA to use
<markit> not disable "on the fly"
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: you cannot?
<shadeslayer> yes, but  i cant get : qdbus org.freedesktop.PowerManagement.Inhibit /org/freedesktop/PowerManagement/Inhibit org.freedesktop.PowerManagement.CanHibernate 'false' : to wrok
<apachelogger> that is a getter
<apachelogger> as inidcated by the ()
<apachelogger> if you could set something it woudl be (bool state) or somesuch
<shadeslayer>  qdbus org.freedesktop.PowerManagement.Inhibit /org/freedesktop/PowerManagement/Inhibit org.freedesktop.PowerManagement.CanSuspendChanged (bool false)
<shadeslayer> zsh: unknown file attribute
<apachelogger> dude
<apachelogger> srsly
<apachelogger> loose the () 
<apachelogger> and the bool
<shadeslayer> still same thing
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> from the sounds of it is a signal
<apachelogger> ...
<shadeslayer> erm ... apparently yes
<shadeslayer> doh
<shadeslayer> there's a method
<shadeslayer> can i use that?
<apachelogger> wah?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: method bool org.freedesktop.PowerManagement.CanHibernate()
<shadeslayer> omg ive lost qdbus output
<apachelogger> dude
<apachelogger> read the name
<apachelogger> canHibernate
<apachelogger> and returns a bool
<apachelogger> now what could this be :P
<shadeslayer> checking whether or not it can hibernate
<shadeslayer> well then
<shadeslayer> no idea
<shadeslayer> could be done by dbus-send ... no idea tho
<markit> don't you agree that some development should be done to ease life for multiuser environment? :)
<apachelogger> like?
<markit> like be able to control these aspects
<markit> with global settings
<apachelogger> what aspects?
<shadeslayer> sheytan: can you post those mockups to the mailing list? :)
<shadeslayer> sheytan: rekonq AT kde DOT org
<markit> hybernate, lock, change user
<apachelogger> what about them?
<sheytan> shadeslayer do i have to subscribe?
<shadeslayer> yes ...
<shadeslayer> sheytan: how do we get back to you then! :P
<shadeslayer> its low traffic
<markit> apachelogger: default ltsp with kubuntu setup, every student, even if not belonging to sudo, can hybernate the server
<sheytan> shadeslayer ok, will tomorrow :)
<shadeslayer> sheytan: sure ... thanks!
<markit> each student can lock or login with different user
<markit> etc
<markit> in short, is an hell
<shadeslayer> i found something :P
<shadeslayer> markit: http://i.imgur.com/jOMyu.png
<markit> and is really hard to set thing globally... I've spent really a lot of time
<markit> shadeslayer: is ONLY for reboot, not hybernate
<shadeslayer> yeah .. trying to find somthing for hibernate
<markit> shadeslayer: also should be extended to let specify an user, not only root
<markit> i.e. remote: teacher
<shadeslayer> markit: that would have to blamed on KDE upstream
<markit> shadeslayer: I'm not "blaming", just politely arguing
<markit> since often developers take it "personal" and say is not important, instead of face the problem
<markit> so since you have been so kind to try to figure out how to solve, and found is not easy / possible, sure will back me on this :)
<apachelogger> markit: well, if I am not mistaken switching should be controllable via consolekit
<apachelogger> hibernate via hal most likely
<markit> apachelogger: I would be very happy just removing the possibility from K menu
<shadeslayer> hibernate is via pm-utils which is hal ...
<apachelogger> markit: you could still hibernate from shell
<markit> shadeslayer: I need acpid
<markit> apachelogger: yes, but the possibility that a student hits the menu item is much higher
<apachelogger> markit: you can configure hal to your liking by adding profiles or whatever they call it
<apachelogger> markit: yeah, but if deactivated or locked to root in hal, then it is absolutely impossible for a student to do it 
<apachelogger> which I would deem saver
<markit> I'll try to setup a edubuntu and see if they have the same issues, and if they don't, I will try to file a request in kde bug tracker
<markit> I do love kde, that's why I'm trying to use it with ltsp, but I'm really in troubles so far
<markit> thanks a lot for your help and suggestions!
<shadeslayer> sorry we couldnt help out :(
<apachelogger> markit: kde has ltsp integration problems
<apachelogger> well, kde 3 had some supporting stuff
<apachelogger> sadly currently no one has an interst in working on it
<markit> apachelogger: in #ltsp they suggested me to give up kde in fact...
<apachelogger> and business interst also seems low
<apachelogger> markit: that is currious
<shadeslayer> well that you can do one thing
<markit> give up kde and ltsp
<markit> since they all use gnome
<apachelogger> usually I get asked to do LTSP stuff in KDE at least twice a year ^^
<shadeslayer> dude
<shadeslayer> DUDE
<apachelogger> whut?
<shadeslayer> install gdm instead of kdm
<shadeslayer> and no hibernate or reboot etc
<shadeslayer> inside kmenu :P
<shadeslayer> since it does not support it
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> true
<markit> REALLY?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: just exchange the login manager :P
<shadeslayer> its a workaround :P
<apachelogger> eh
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: yeaj
<apachelogger> markit: ^
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> that will only work until 11.04
<shadeslayer> right
<apachelogger> I think someone did integrate support for it 
<shadeslayer> that's no dm i think
<markit> 11.04 is going to kill X-Window, so I will abandon kubuntu anyway
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: no, someone did work on making KDM interoperate with gnome
<shadeslayer> ah
<apachelogger> no idea if the same applies vice versa
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: iirc its not fixed in 4.6
<apachelogger> I certainly told the guy to look into that too ^^
<markit> in any case, the ltsp stuff is very important for schools...is so sad is not considered much in KDE
<shadeslayer> well
<apachelogger> markit: considering is not the problem, finding time and interest is
<markit> now with "fat clients" support is even better
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: its going to break again
<shadeslayer> since KDM will move to plasma tech
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: most certainly, canonical is redoing gdm :P
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: lolwat
<apachelogger> plasma does not influence the backend works of KDM
<shadeslayer> theyre re-doing gdm too @_@
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> I figure
<apachelogger> since they redo everything
<shadeslayer> just make your own DE for christs sake 
<shadeslayer> yeah
<apachelogger> they will also go after gdm at some point
<apachelogger> as it uses a legacy gnome sessoin
<shadeslayer> yep
<apachelogger> exchanging that with unity tech would seem sensible
<shadeslayer> markit: so basically just install gdm and you will be fine for now :P
<markit> shadeslayer: I'll try tomorrow, thanks again
<markit> bye
<markit> and thanks for the work on KDE :)
<shadeslayer> no problem :)
<shadeslayer> ah well
<shadeslayer> oh boi
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: im sleeping
<shadeslayer> its 4AM
<shadeslayer> cya
<apachelogger> I can see that
<apachelogger> that is why you are typing
<apachelogger> clearly you are sleeping
<shadeslayer> :P
<shadeslayer> s/im sleeping/im going to sleep
<shadeslayer> night all
<apachelogger> nini
#kubuntu-devel 2011-12-26
<CIA-48> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kde-l10n-common-oneiric] Philip Muškovac * 115 * debian/ (changelog config) New upstream release candidate (svn: 1269625, type: unstable) PPA backport
<JontheEchidna> floodbots are acting up again. could somebody with privileges take care of it?
<JontheEchidna> nevermind, I got it
<JontheEchidna> apparently I'm an op in #kubuntu :>
<yofel> 4.7.95 ready for oneiric and precise in ninjas, please test 
<_Groo_> hi/2 all
<_Groo_> yofel: hi yofi :D
<_Groo_> yofel: im upgrading to 4.7.95... lets see what breaks :D
<_Groo_> one thing ive seen is that chrome/chromium proxies dont work anymore
<_Groo_> something changed in the new proxy settings
<CIA-48> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/ktouch] Philip Muškovac * 16 * debian/ (changelog control) bump breaks/replaces of ktouch-data on ktouch
<Riddell> woo, go yofel 
<Riddell> and happy boxing day :)
<yofel> happy lazy day :P
<yofel> as that's what I'll be doing most of the day 
<Riddell> yofel: ug, plasma-desktop uninstalled itself
<yofel> o.O
<yofel> where?
<Riddell> yofel: on dist-upgrade
<Riddell> also kdm refused to start because startkde was not there then refused to start because horos theme was not there
<Riddell> but shiny new amarok icon :)
<yofel> can you give me your apt history? I didn't get such a situation anywhere here
<Riddell> yofel: people.canonical.com/~jriddell/tmp/history.log
<Riddell> and term.log
<yofel> Riddell: when kubuntu-desktop and others were removed, you weren't upgrading to 4.7.95, but installing some 4.7.90 updates
<yofel> Preparing to replace kdm 4:4.7.90-0ubuntu1~ppa1~oneiric2 (using .../kdm_4%3a4.7.90-0ubuntu2~ppa3~oneiric1_i386.deb) ...
<yofel> you then installed iw, upgraded to 4.7.95 and reinstalled kubuntu-desktop
<yofel> no idea what happened there, I can install kde from beta ppa fine in a chroot on 32bit
<Riddell> hmm, perhaps I forgot apt-get update?  sign my brain hasn't recovered
<_Groo_> kmix bug is still there
<_Groo_> run a movie with umplayer for ex... see kmix go 100% and memory start rising
<Riddell> get a backtrace then and file a beastie
<_Groo_> Riddell: i have 8 GBs ram
<_Groo_> it will take forever for him to crash
<_Groo_> it goes up in 700k zips...
<_Groo_> i left it for half an hour, was still at 100MB...
<_Groo_> its a lot...
<_Groo_> but it would take all day to crash :D
<Riddell> learn how to use gdb to get a backtrace without a crash, then a file a beastie :)
<_Groo_> Riddell: ¬¬ fine
<_Groo_> anyone else observing this with 4.7.95?
<Riddell> no but I'm not playing anything
<yofel> _Groo_: me, happens pretty much everytime when I close flash
<yofel> the crash is gone though
<_Groo_> yofel: yeah i had the flash problem in 4.7.90 too
<_Groo_> yofel: it doesnt crash because you prolly have a lot of RAM and its leaking much less.. but still leaks
<_Groo_> when it goes 100% do a ctrl-esc and watch it go up 700k at a time
<_Groo_> it WILL crash, overnight for ex :D
<yofel> no, I got kmix crashes when a pulse stream was closed with 4.7.90, in 4.7.95 it doesn't crash anymore
<yofel> the 100% CPU bug in in both 4.7.90 and 95
<yofel> s/in/is/
<kubotu> yofel meant: "the 100% CPU bug is in both 4.7.90 and 95"
<_Groo_> yofel: ah ok
<_Groo_> s/no i didnt//
<kubotu> _Groo_: You did something wrong... Try s/you/me/ or tell me "help sed"
<_Groo_> hes smarter then i thought :P
<_Groo_> s/no i didnt/ /
<kubotu> _Groo_: You did something wrong... Try s/you/me/ or tell me "help sed"
<_Groo_> ¬¬
<_Groo_> what the dev gods are saying about the 100% kmix bug? looking at it?
<yofel> there's a bug open upstream, no idea if there's progress though
<_Groo_> yofel: its bizarre
<_Groo_> i just watched 8 straight youtube videos... kmix didnt went bezerk
<_Groo_> its random :P
<yofel> close the browser tab?
<_Groo_> yofel: yep
<_Groo_> yofel: ahah i played in clementine and kmix went to 100%...
<yofel> ...
<_Groo_> its when you channge pipes aparently
<_Groo_> something between new kmix code and pulseaudio pipes
<_Groo_> yofel: new kde broke proxy support for chrome(ium)
<Riddell> interesting that, chrome must be using some unsupported interface (like reading the config files) for proxy info
<Riddell> that should have been a freedesktop.org spec for ages
<_Groo_> Riddell: http://noughmad.com/2011/12/26/appmenu-is-here/ can i have my 4.8 in oneiric pls? ;)
<Riddell> it's available
<Riddell> oh Qt 4.8, the version numbers have finally aligned
<yofel> anyone against me publishing 4.7.95? It's only RC anyway
<Riddell> yofel: go for it
<Riddell> need any help?
<yofel> for precise I'll appreciate it, oneiric is just running a script
<Riddell> what script for oneiric?
<Riddell> what needs doing for precise?
<yofel> oneiric is just: $ kopypackages -a ppa:kubuntu-ninjas/ppa oneiric ppa:kubuntu-ppa/beta oneiric
<Riddell> oh dear, who came up with that name
<yofel> which I'm doing now
<yofel> uh.. me ^^
<Riddell> evil k, KDE has been trying to shed that for years
<yofel> precise is publishing, committing and tagging every package
<Riddell> even if it doesn't quite know it yet
<yofel> ah well, most scripts in kubuntu-dev-tools are equally mis-named then
<yofel> guess we can discuss that sometime
<Riddell> just some long for loops when I do it, some very long running of course
<apachelogger> that k there is for kubuntu :P
<apachelogger> kubuntucopypackages is a bitty of a silly name :P
<yofel> ETOOLONG
<Riddell> bah kubuntu's name is all jeff waugh's fault, it's a gnome conspiracy
<apachelogger> lets rename ... 
<CIA-48> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kdelibs] Philip Muškovac * 393 * debian/changelog releasing version 4:4.7.95-0ubuntu1
<apachelogger> how about zomglinux
<yofel> sounds like pclinuxos
<Riddell> zomggnulinux
<apachelogger> where does that gnu come from?
<Riddell> zomgkgx!
<CIA-48> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/meta-kde] Philip Muškovac * 27 * debian/changelog releasing version 5:71~pre15ubuntu8
<apachelogger> haunted linux
<yofel> should I skip l10n for the archive as parts of rc1 l10n don't build?
<Riddell> yeah, if it's any hassle
<apachelogger> yofel: as long as you complain to upstreamz
<yofel> apachelogger: there was talk about it on -packagers
<apachelogger> cc some more lists :P
<yofel> nah, seems they fixed it
<apachelogger> awww
<apachelogger> ETOOSLOW
<_Groo_> yofel: ill give cookies all around if you can port 4.8 to oneiric too :D
<_Groo_> yofel: it should work *tm* out of the box :P
<yofel> _Groo_: uh... it's already in the beta ppa?
<_Groo_> yofel: oO wha???
<yofel> :D
<_Groo_> checking
<yofel> _Groo_: https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/beta/+packages
<_Groo_> never release cookies before checking
<_Groo_> yofel: i dont see qt 4.8 there
<yofel> _Groo_: ah wait, now we're mixing kde and qt
<yofel> I don't see qt 4.8 in precise either
<_Groo_> yofel: eheh thats why the cookies :D
<_Groo_> yofel: kde i know, remember i kudo you yesterday for 4.7.95 :D
<_Groo_> me wants qt 4.8 cause of this http://noughmad.com/2011/12/26/appmenu-is-here/
<yofel> I'm not touching qt I fear, at least not until kde is done and a few other things on my todo list are done
<_Groo_> yofel: changed a lot from 4.7?
<_Groo_> package wise
<yofel> well, I have no idea, and I'm not willing to take the riks
<yofel> *risk
<_Groo_> im gonna take for a spin tomorrow then
<yofel> it'll probably at least need a patch review
<_Groo_> get 4.8, 4.7 debians to 4.8 and see what breaks :)
<_Groo_> yofel: i usually build without patches
<_Groo_> first
<_Groo_> first
<yofel> well, you'll have to review them at *some* point
<_Groo_> yofel: nah, i just send all bug reports to #phonon
<yofel> lol
<_Groo_> precise will go for qt 4.8 or still 4.7.x?
<_Groo_> is there still time?
<Riddell> _Groo_: of course we've patched qt for appmenu for ages
<Riddell> since we wrote it
<_Groo_> Riddell: yeah but i want the second choice... menus in the window border
<_Groo_> dont like appmenus
<_Groo_> i dont like macs..
<_Groo_> i dont like stupid menus floating out of the window
<_Groo_> Riddell: does the kubuntu qt also has the patch for the second kind?
<_Groo_> btw according to the blog, to use menus in the window border seamlessly , gtk needs to be recompiled
<_Groo_> i know kubuntu doesnt ship gtk libs per default
<_Groo_> my question is.. would ubuntu devs be suportive of recompiling gtk libs before precise gets out? or its out of the question?
<_Groo_> to integrate with qt 4.8?
<Riddell> qt exports the menu, anything can display it if it has the code
<Riddell> gtk too
<_Groo_> Riddell: second choice, menus in the window border... needs a gtk recompile to be able to be used when using qt/kde
<_Groo_> i believe the author is refering with the oxygen-gtk theme prolly
<_Groo_> seeya all tomorrow
#kubuntu-devel 2011-12-27
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: You're an op in #kubuntu due to being on KC.
<JontheEchidna> aah, ok
<ybit> I made this earlier: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cRo4XZrXtc0
<ybit> thought some of you might find it interesting
<ybit> guess i could send something to the mailing list 
<ybit> curious if this is the direction others have in mind
<ybit> i know there are some who aren't
<ybit> some being kubuntu devs
<CIA-48> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/smokegen] Philip Muškovac * 20 * debian/changelog releasing version 4:4.7.95-0ubuntu1
<CIA-48> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/smokeqt] Philip Muškovac * 15 * debian/changelog releasing version 4:4.7.95-0ubuntu1
<CIA-48> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kate] Philip Muškovac * 53 * debian/changelog releasing version 4:4.7.95-0ubuntu1
<CIA-48> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/okular] Philip Muškovac * 20 * debian/changelog releasing version 4:4.7.95-0ubuntu1
<CIA-48> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/printer-applet] Philip Muškovac * 4 * debian/changelog releasing version 4:4.7.95-0ubuntu1
<CIA-48> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/marble] Philip Muškovac * 23 * debian/changelog releasing version 4:4.7.95-0ubuntu1
<CIA-48> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/libkexiv2] Philip Muškovac * 27 * debian/changelog releasing version 4:4.7.95-0ubuntu1
<CIA-48> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/libkdcraw] Philip Muškovac * 25 * debian/changelog releasing version 4:4.7.95-0ubuntu1
<CIA-48> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kactivities] Philip Muškovac * 4 * debian/changelog releasing version 4:4.7.95-0ubuntu1
<CIA-48> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kross-interpreters] Philip Muškovac * 10 * debian/changelog releasing version 4:4.7.95-0ubuntu1
<CIA-48> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kde-runtime] Philip Muškovac * 255 * debian/changelog releasing version 4:4.7.95-0ubuntu1
<CIA-48> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kdegames] Philip Muškovac * 142 * debian/changelog releasing version 4:4.7.95-0ubuntu1
<CIA-48> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kdemultimedia] Philip Muškovac * 139 * debian/changelog releasing version 4:4.7.95-0ubuntu1
<yofel_> printer-applet_4.7.95-0ubuntu1_source.changes rejected, guess we'll need to update the package set again
<CIA-48> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kdepimlibs] Philip Muškovac * 156 * debian/changelog releasing version 4:4.7.95-0ubuntu1
<micahg> yofel_: I can sponsor something for you later today if you need
<yofel_> I'll come back to that later if the others aren't up
<yofel> micahg: actually, can you sponsor kactivities please? http://people.ubuntu.com/~yofel/foo/ 
<micahg> yofel: too tired right now, but can do later today when I get up
<yofel> kk
<Quintasan> apachelogger: ping
<CIA-48> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kde-baseapps] Philip Muškovac * 201 * debian/changelog releasing version 4:4.7.95-0ubuntu1
<CIA-48> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/libkipi] Philip Muškovac * 26 * debian/changelog releasing version 4:4.7.95-0ubuntu1
<CIA-48> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/libkdeedu] Philip Muškovac * 22 * debian/changelog releasing version 4:4.7.95-0ubuntu1
<CIA-48> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/libksane] Philip Muškovac * 19 * debian/changelog releasing version 4:4.7.95-0ubuntu1
<CIA-48> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kde-wallpapers] Philip Muškovac * 21 * debian/changelog releasing version 4:4.7.95-0ubuntu1
<CIA-48> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/oxygen-icons] Philip Muškovac * 91 * debian/changelog releasing version 4:4.7.95-0ubuntu1
<yofel> bbl
<_Groo_> hi/2 all
<_Groo_> yofel: ping
<ScottK> yofel: I was going to look at kactivities, I get "You don't have permission to access /~yofel/foo/kactivities_4.7.95-0ubuntu1.dsc on this server."
<_Groo_> yofel: ping
<yofel> ScottK: can you upload from bzr? (seems sftp keeps permissions...) or I can reupload
<yofel> _Groo_: pong
<_Groo_> yofel: hey hey :D
<yofel> I'll need someone that can upload all of the new packages in main anyway
<_Groo_> yofel: did you by any chance compiled 4.7.95 with secrets enabled? just curious
<yofel> _Groo_: ksecrets is a seperate package, and no, kdelibs wasn't rebuilt with secrets support
<yofel> I'm not even sure how exactly you're supposed to use it
<_Groo_> yofel: yes i know ksecrets is a separate package but since its not there, i figured it wasnt added :)
<yofel> there's a package in ninjas for precise, feel free to play around with it
<_Groo_> yofel: k tks :)
<ScottK> yofel: Possibly tonight.  I think you can change permissions in the sftp session, but I'm not sure.
<yofel> I reuploaded with fixed permissions
<Riddell> hi all
<Riddell> yofel: what needs doing?
<yofel> Riddell: anything on http://yofel.dyndns.org/kubuntu/bzrstat/ that has 4.7.95 an UNRELEASED
<yofel> *and
<Riddell> "yuriy-kozlov extended their membership" yay you still love us!
<yofel> Riddell: do you have access to the package list for kubuntu-dev btw.?
<Riddell> no but it's published somewhere public isn't it?
<yofel> well, we need to change it - for the kdeutils and kdeaccessiblity split
<yofel> and I'm trying to remember who we asked last time...
<Riddell> e-mail cjwatson
<yofel> ah, right
<yofel> will do
<apachelogger> yofel: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kubuntu/KubuntuDevelopers#List_of_Packages
<apachelogger> also wiki.kubuntu.org is defunct
<apachelogger> :(
<yofel> yeah, use wiki.ubuntu.com :/
<_Groo_> apachelogger: that phonon is a broken code in progress is not actually news ;)
<_Groo_> apachelogger: btw kudos... vlc and gstreamer are very stable now :)
<_Groo_> apachelogger: i know i like to bash phonon but im a big fan in disquise
 * apachelogger used to be a fan :S
<_Groo_> apachelogger: you ARE a fan :D
<Riddell> maybe apachelogger is using qtmultimediakit
<_Groo_> btw, off topic, anyone knows what happened to the vlc daily builds in LP? is the maintainer dead or somthing?
<apachelogger> talking about broken code, eh? :O
<_Groo_> Riddell: what are the plans for kde 5.0, qt 5.0? phonon or qtmultimedia? any news on if anything was decided?
<apachelogger> _Groo_: daily builds are too expensive to maintain on lp :P
<apachelogger> OBS supremacy
<apachelogger> _Groo_: there is no qt5 :P
<apachelogger> there is loads of qthings 5
<apachelogger> among them pornon and qtmultimediakit 
<_Groo_> apachelogger: but was anything decided in last summit? maybe a merge, or a winning backend?
<apachelogger> what summit?
<_Groo_> or we gonna keep the long standing tradition of supporting everything half baked?
<_Groo_> ANY summit :D summits are too many nowadays to keep count
<apachelogger> there was no summit where any sort of anything was discussed
<apachelogger> sheytan: ping
<_Groo_> apachelogger: open governance my *ss
<_Groo_> apachelogger: so LP disabled daily builds for all projects is that it?
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> caring about it building is too expensive
<apachelogger> so prolly remis just got sick of it :P
<apachelogger> asuming remis made the ppa
<_Groo_> apachelogger: do you know of a ppa with fairly recent builds i could add?
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> real men build their own vlc
<_Groo_> apachelogger: i used to be a real man :( nowadays i dont have time to build evertyhing i would like... i already build amarok, rekonq, (used to build phonon and bastard sons)... a ppa would do
 * apachelogger only builds pornon
<apachelogger> and even that only ever so often
<_Groo_> apachelogger: how do you test phonon-vlc agasint the 1.2 branch then?
<apachelogger> I built it once
<apachelogger> plus I do not test it
<apachelogger> as 1.2 is not supported
<_Groo_> apachelogger: well im using pornon-vlc with 1.2 for months now.. works like a charm...
<apachelogger> I did not say it does not work
<apachelogger> I said it is not supported
<apachelogger> very different things
<_Groo_> apachelogger: arent you the one always bitching for the second coming of vlc? aka 1.2?
<_Groo_> apachelogger: ill just compile today git ¬¬
<_Groo_> apachelogger: btw i cant compile phonon master in oneiric anymore... code is too messy
<apachelogger> fails to compute
 * _Groo_ is confused by apachelogger answer as usual
<apachelogger> WFM
<_Groo_> apachelogger: ahah :D
<_Groo_> apachelogger: one of these days im gonna bump into you in person in some forsaken summit
<_Groo_> apachelogger: and you wont know who i am till its too late!
<apachelogger> terribly unlikely, I have broken the primary multimedia system for prn
<apachelogger> I won't live to see another summit
<_Groo_> apachelogger: what? pr0n is broken?????? PITCHFORKS!!!! 
<apachelogger> see
<_Groo_> apachelogger: what am i gonna do now???? i might even do.. do... god forbids... WORK!!!
<Riddell> package KDE?
<_Groo_> Riddell: yofel is on it :D hes out of pr0n since monday
<yofel> _Groo_: feel free to package oxygen-gtk3
<_Groo_> yofel: for oneiric or for precise? i can do it for oneiric friday (ill be at home).
<yofel> well, shouldn't be much different for precise
<_Groo_> yofel: i just need help with the xml generation for the default gtk theme
<yofel> ah, that'll be a patch somewhere else anyway I think
<_Groo_> yofel: what i mean is, i can test it on oneiric, then i can make it compile in precise, but i cant test it
<_Groo_> yofel: we need guinea pigs
<yofel> sure, I'm on precise
<_Groo_> im using it in oneiric btw, with 4.7.95... works like a charm.. worked fine with 4.7.4 and 4.7.90 too
<_Groo_> why dont we use this capable guy work? https://launchpad.net/~gnumdk/+archive/ppa/+packages
<Riddell> feel free to investigate
<micahg> yofel: you still need sponsoring?
<yofel> actually yes
<_Groo_> Riddell: anyway, i should have something cooked by friday
<_Groo_> i doubt apachelogger fixed pr0n by then ehehehehe
<micahg> yofel: same place?
<Riddell> micahg: what are you uploading?
<micahg> Riddell: yofel mentioned that he can't upload a few things due to the packageset like kactivities
<micahg> Riddell: if you've got him covered, I'll move along :)
<Riddell> I've got the rest of 4.7.95 preparing now
<Riddell> takes a while to run debuild -S on all these packages
<micahg> Riddell: ok, I'll leave it to you then
<micahg> Riddell: BTW, would it be possible to make a team that owns kubuntu-devel with the DMB and whoever you think is appropriate as members
<Riddell> micahg: yeah I should do that but it takes more brainpower than I have just now
<Riddell> keep poking me
<micahg> Riddell: ok
<jussi> Riddell: how you feeling? 
<Riddell> jussi: I just bought 2 litres of irn bru, that should see me through the next 24 hours
<jussi> Riddell: hehe, but seriously - I read the blog post, how are things going? you will make a full recovery I trust?
<Riddell> jussi: well I went canoeing today so I can't be that bad
<Riddell> or maybe I'm just a very good canoeist that I can do it with one eye shut
<jussi> Riddell: fair enough.
<jussi> haha
<Riddell> I'll probably make a recovery, nobody known for sure, just wait and see
<jussi> Riddell: I guess they were not hard  rapids / no rapids at all then? .p
<Riddell> not until the end when I was hoping other people would take over the leadership/coaching
<Riddell> but not, these polo players just care about themselves and their ball, tsk
<JontheEchidna> anybody else seeing uninstallable libkworkspace4 on precise?
<micahg> wfm
<ulysses> haha, Muon 1.2.65 is „Daring Dalek” :)
<JontheEchidna> :P
<JontheEchidna> It's actually been Doctor Who aliterations since the first release :>
<ScottK> micahg: Why do we need a separate team to own kubuntu-dev?
<micahg> ScottK: just an option is Riddell wants to stay as owner
<micahg> s/is/if
<micahg> we did this for edubuntu so the edubuntu council and the DMB can own/administer, but not receive rights
<Riddell> yofel: 4.7.95 building
<Riddell> yofel: it's in ppa for oneiric?
<Riddell> shall we do a kubuntu.org story?
<yofel> you could probably just upload - it build fine in ninjas, and I don't remember adding build-deps
<yofel> oh right, the announcement is missing, oneiric is in beta ppa
<Riddell> we can be the first! http://kde.org/info/4.7.95.php#binary
<Riddell> yofel: do you want to do kubuntu.org or shall I?
<yofel> it would be nice if you could do it, I'm busy with something else currently
<Riddell> can do
<Riddell> http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-sc-4.7.95
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Merry Kubuntu | 4.7.95 Hugs to yofel | 4.7.4 in updates PPA for testing in oneiric | http://status.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-precise/group/topic-precise-flavor-kubuntu.html TODOs!
<micahg> is it ok for me to give back the kdelibs5-dev armel failures? it seems to be built and published now
<micahg> retrying
<Riddell> thanks micahg 
<micahg> I had a list from last week already and a shell command to just retry them all :)
<Riddell> nifty
<Riddell> yofel: hmm, pykde4 failure?
<Riddell> not what happened in the oneiric ppa
<yofel> wth...
<yofel> neither in precise ninjas
 * yofel looks for build-dep changes
<yofel> Riddell: It's the new sip that ScottK uploaded 3 days ago, I uploaded to ninjas a day before that, and downgrading sip makes pykde build again
<yofel> ah, came from debian
<JontheEchidna> the best I can tell is that sip is magic
<yofel> agreed
<Riddell> hmm, email simon?
<micahg> yofel: sorry, a lot of those armel retries will come back as failed again since kde-workspace isn't built, I'll retry them again later once that's built
<yofel> np, mail mailbox is flooded anyway
<yofel> *my mailbox
<micahg> I just retried kde-workspace on all archs and it's building or queued now
#kubuntu-devel 2011-12-28
<ybit> aljflj
<ybit> heyo kubuntu-devel
<ybit> <- heath matlock
<ybit> like i mentioned awhile
<ybit> back
<ybit> kubuntu!
<ScottK> yofel and Riddell: Need the new pyqt to go with the new sip4.
 * ScottK is working on it.
<micahg> Riddell: when you get a chance can you look at kde-workspace in binary new
<micahg> or ScottK^^
<ScottK> micahg: Can't. Sorry. Bug #909240 
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 909240 in Launchpad itself "Can't display New queue due to timeouts" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/909240
<micahg> ScottK: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/+queue wfm, but your link in the bug doesn't
<ScottK> That times out for me too (Error ID: OOPS-ab7bb56c9f9a186b3a5b54e0b3932a4b) 
<ScottK> If you aren't an archive admin, it's probably a lower stress page.
<micahg> yeah :(
<ScottK> It's got to check more/display check boxes and stuff for me to do things.
<micahg> that's bad, we have lot of depwaits depending on stuff in binary new
<micahg> we == Ubuntu
<micahg> wgrant: ^^ binary new is timing out, any workarounds?
<ScottK> It's just New.
<ScottK> binary New and source New are the same page.
<micahg> oh, right :)
<micahg> 42 items in there ATM
<micahg> ScottK: I'm trying to get the timeout raised
<ScottK> K.
<wgrant> ScottK: Can you try again?
<wgrant> The timeout for that page is now doubled.
<ScottK> Sure.
<wgrant> (it's timing out due to there being so many new binaries -- I'm filing a bug)
<ScottK> wgrant: Works now.
<wgrant> Great.
<ScottK> wgrant: I filed 909240
<wgrant> Aha
<wgrant> Thanks.
<wgrant> bug #909240
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 909240 in Launchpad itself "Can't display New queue due to timeouts" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/909240
<ScottK> micahg: Accepted.
<micahg> ScottK: thanks :), I'll everything once it's published
 * Quintasan hugs yofel
<Quintasan> Testing 4.7.95
<JontheEchidna> The latest kdepim doesn't seem to have a tasks-icons package
<JontheEchidna> oh, nevermind
<Quintasan> http://i.imgur.com/E5o2o.png
<Quintasan> That's freaking nice
<Quintasan> yofel_: ^
<Quintasan> 4.7.95 here
<who_me> Quintasan, that's been there in beta 2 also. KDE devs point it out as a show stopper :)
<Quintasan> Well, it certainly is a showstopper
<who_me> kde bug 288675
<ubottu> KDE bug 288675 in general "kmix uses 100% cpu" [Crash,Assigned] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=288675
<who_me> however, did anyone else see this? kde bug 289741
<ubottu> KDE bug 289741 in containment-desktop "activating the "different widgets for each desktop" option breaks desktops" [Normal,Unconfirmed] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=289741
<who_me> if so, please vote on it, 'tis really annoying
<yofel_> Quintasan: dunno, is it using 100% cpu? if yes then that's known
<Quintasan> 25% on quad-core
<Quintasan> That gives 100% on one core
<yofel_> yep
<who_me> yeah, it's that one
<yofel> kill kmix and restart it
<Quintasan> Well, that's short term solution
<who_me> restarting it makes it behave the same on RC, used to make it crash on song change in beta 2
<Quintasan> it hits me sooner or later
<skfin> I recommend not to use kmix until it's solved, since it can get a bit annoying :)
<yofel> well yeah, you don't have to kill it if you don't mind having a core hogged by it
<skfin> I want to make sure that you kubuntu developers concentrate on packaging, not killing kmix :P
<who_me> nah, you do not to restart it either, unless you really need to use the mixer for something :)
<skfin> "alsamixer"
<who_me> yup, good ol' ncurses mixer :)
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: New kdepim is in binary New, but it needs Riddell since it has a mix of Universe and Main stuff.
<ScottK> Accepting that will fix the task-icons problem.
 * Riddell takes the hint
<Riddell> ScottK: is it still in New?
<ScottK> Riddell: It was last night, I didn't check again today.
<Riddell> don't see it
<ScottK> Riddell: It's gone now, so I assume it got in.
<jjesse> Darkwing, you around?  i tried to send you an email and it bounced back
<micahg> I'm retrying the armel builds now that kde-workspace-dev is published on armel
<Riddell> thanks micahg 
#kubuntu-devel 2011-12-29
<ScottK> Riddell: I've uploaded python-qt4 4.9 with Python3 stuff packaged to Debian so someone can merge it now.
<ScottK> (It can't be sync'ed until after fabo multi-arches qt4-x11 in Debian)
<ScottK> yofel: ^^^ yon python-qt4 update also fixes pykde4 not building.
<ScottK> Riddell: agateau emailed me to tell me he applied my gwenview fixes upstream.
<ybit3> http://mail.kde.org/pipermail/marble-commits/2010-July/001279.html
<ybit3> wondering if this installed with marble-plugins
<ybit3> https://projects.kde.org/projects/kde/kdeedu/marble/repository/revisions/416ce8b0ef25fd91ea90fc758cb0af33ad17a167/entry/src/plugins/runner/latlon/LatLonRunner.cpp
<ybit3> i guess this is the better link
<yottabit> ping anyone
<debfx> ScottK: wouldn't it make sense to split up the python3-pyqt4 package so each qt module has an own package?
<fabo> debfx: do you know where I can find older build log for qt4-x11?
<Riddell> fabo: on launchpad?
<ScottK> debfx: Perhaps.  Currently it's the same as python-qt4.
<Riddell> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qt4-x11/+publishinghistory linked to e.g. https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/oneiric/+source/qt4-x11/4:4.7.4-0ubuntu7 linked under builds
<Riddell> debfx: I was kindae hoping ubuntu desktop would do the python-qt4 splitting since it's mostly in their advantage
<fabo> Riddell: thanks!
<debfx> Riddell: do they even use python-qt4?
<Riddell> debfx: ubuntu one does
<Riddell> or is about to
<Riddell> and they haven't decided how it could go on the cd yet, they were still musing download on first use when I asked
<ScottK> Half the package is in QtCore and QtGui, so not sure how much splitting will help.
<Riddell> right enough
<ScottK> Splitting out QtWebkit might make sense, but dunno about the rest.
<Riddell> it also makes packaging pyqt apps more fiddly since there's no shlibs to add the necessary ones for you
<ScottK> Yep.
<ScottK> First I need to fix my python3 messups (Debian Bug #653567)
<ubottu> Debian bug 653567 in python3-pyqt4 "python3-pyqt4 fails to install" [Serious,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/653567
<Riddell> how did you handle libpythonplugin.so ?
<Riddell> because python-kde4 has more files like that
<ScottK> Only built it for python, not python3
<ScottK> Not sure how to get the stuff that's not in a versioned python directory built for both.
<Riddell> fiddly I expect
<debfx> ScottK: it's not just the bindings but also the the actual Qt libraries that take space
<ScottK> Good point, but I think those will be on the Ubuntu CD anyway.
<ScottK> It probably wouldn't be that hard to make a tool that parsed the source to figure out which PyQy4 dependencies were needed.
<Riddell> when I first packaged something in python I read that debhelper or some pythonic part of it could do that for python modules, I've not come across it working though
<ScottK> The various python helpers will figure what python interpreter packages you need, but not modules or extensions.  I've seen people confuse the two.
<ScottK> dh_python2/3 can do it for packages that have a requires.txt from upstream, but that wouldn't help much if we do a distro level split.
<ScottK> POX is probably the one with the best idea about how to go about it though.
<debfx> we can still keep python3-pyqt4 as a metapackage that depends on all modules
<ScottK> You'll need two things:
<ScottK> 1. A metapackage to install everything.
<ScottK> 2. A "common" package for the stuff every module needs.
<ScottK> BTW, you'll need to merge python-qt4 again shortly.  The python3 packages aren't installable.  Fixing.
<Riddell> cor there are upsteam networkmanagement releases
<Riddell> I wonder if we should rename the source to networkmanagement
<Riddell> bit generic
<apachelogger> as is partitionmanager for that matter
<debfx> better convince our upstreams (kde and debian) to rename it first
<jjesse> Darkwing, hey i'm looking at kubuntu docs bugs and a lot that show as fixed committed are still in the precise branch, any ideas whats going on w/ that?
<ScottK> New python-qt4 is uploaded in Debian.
<Riddell> jjesse: well precise branch means it's fixed for normal bugs
<jjesse> Riddell,  the last comment shows the bug was fixed in the oneric branch of kubuntu docs, but if i look at the precise kubuntu doc branch the bug still exists
<jjesse> which is why i am confused 
<Riddell> jjesse: ah so needs forward copying the change?
 * ScottK looks at http://stage.catalogue.gcp.cust.bluerange.se/catalogue/200/240-260-78/Section_43_page_706.gif and wonders if he's bitten off more than he can chew.
<Riddell> that's almost as bad as putting a brompton axle back together
<ScottK> We own two 1991 Volvo 240s and one came up with a bad transmission.  My theory is get the dead transmission back (I bought a used one to replace it) and then rebuild it so I'll have one ready the next time one goes.
<ScottK> Riddell: python-qt4 needs let out of New.
<Riddell> python3-pyqt4 inconsistent name compared to python-qt4?
<Riddell> /usr/lib/python3/dist-packages/PyQt4/phonon.cpython-32mu.so gosh this dh_python3 does strange things to the filenames
<Riddell> ScottK: main or universe?
<ScottK> Riddell: Universe for now I'd say.
<ScottK> Depends on if we end up with python or python3 at the end which is in Main
<yottabit> ping anyone
<yottabit> is _anyone_ around
<yottabit> i want to know if i need to use kde's repos or some kubuntu development branch?
<yofel> for what?
<yofel> yottabit: ^
<yottabit> yofel: I'm writing a krunner extension
<yottabit> it will be dpending on a feature that comes in marble 1.3
<yottabit> ..and i have time today to work on it......
<yottabit> but i'm not sure how to get started
<yottabit> marble 1.3 is part of kde 4.8
<yofel> well, you could use the RC packages then if you want to make it, but if you want to send it upstream then it has to work against trunk. (which shouldn't be much of an issue for a krunner extension I think)
<Riddell> can also use project neon for up to date packages of trunk
<yottabit> project neon or rc packages?
<yottabit> i don't know what the difference is atm
<yottabit> i guess by rc, yofel, you are referring to kde stuff
<yottabit> kde git repos
<yottabit> Riddell: what is the trunk?
<yofel> no, rc is 4.7.95 - i.e kde 4.8 RC1, which we have in precise and ppa for oneiric, neon would be packages from git
<yottabit> does neon contribute back to kde itself?
<yottabit> looks like povaddict answered my question in #kde-devel
<yottabit> [12:10] <PovAddict> distros only have minor patches
<yottabit> [12:11] <PovAddict> not a whole branch where they do actual development in
<yofel> all neon does is provide daily built packages of kde from git - we don't do anything that would make sense to send to kde. 
<yofel> right
<yofel> yottabit: The useres of neon use it with the intention of sending their work to kde though
<yofel> as they're essentially working on git, they just don't build everything themselves
<yottabit> do they use apt-get source to get the stuff they want to work on?
<yofel> well, you can get the specific neon package with apt-get source, or clone the git repos from kde - only difference is that the packages are up to 1 day older than git
<yofel> yottabit: in case you didn't find it yet: http://techbase.kde.org/Getting_Started/Using_Project_Neon_to_contribute_to_KDE
<yottabit> aha
<yottabit> i didn't, thank you
<yottabit> how would you work in neon without destabilizing your system?
<yottabit> wondering if it's practical to have a virtualbox environment for this
<yofel> yottabit: let's move to #project-neon
<ScottK> Riddell: qt4-x11 4.8 is in Debian experimental.
<Riddell> ooh
<yofel> \o/
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: muon will get kickoff integration?
<apachelogger> word order fail ... "will muon.."
<yottabit> http://pastie.org/3092101
<yottabit> using the neon stuff
<yottabit> ofc it failed before using the neon stuff too :)
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: you mean the right-click uninstallation stuffs?
<apachelogger> yottabit: because the example is crap
<apachelogger> yottabit: go poke someone in #plasma
<apachelogger> that init(self) is mosdef missing a : at the end
<apachelogger> python being a silly language and all
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: yus
<apachelogger> yottabit: I am reasonable certain using javascript would be better
<apachelogger> or c++ for that matter
<yottabit> thanks for the input
<yottabit> just got my burrito from taco bell, going to chow for a bit
<Riddell> bah, apachelogger is just a weird language fanboy, he's biased
<Riddell> see how weird c++ is http://jriddell.org/const-in-cpp.html  I've never understood that page, and I wrote it!
 * apachelogger pondered learning gaelic today
<JontheEchidna> lol
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: I hadn't given it much thought, but it wouldn't be too hard to write a simple helper app to do that.
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: that is why I am asking :P
 * apachelogger always found the concept of having to use a package manager to uninstall an *app* super bogus
<Riddell> apachelogger: any language without words for "yes" or "no" is just as nuts as c++
<apachelogger> lol
<jussi> and c++ is just as nuts as apachelogger
<jussi> wait... nah, apachelogger is more nuts than that...
<jussi> :P
<apachelogger> :O
<ScottK> Riddell: The libpython that pykde4 isn't finding with python3 is /usr/lib/libpython3.2so - so it's a CMake problem, not a we need to package more PyQt4 stuff problem.
<ScottK> For a python build it finds -- Found Python library: /usr/lib/libpython2.7.so
<ScottK> That should be fixable.
<Riddell> ScottK: hmm so needs Sime to look at it but he's not always responsive these days
<Riddell> python3-pyqt4 accepted into universe
<ScottK> Thanks.
<yottabit> apachelogger: js doesn't have good nlp libs
<yottabit> that's why i'm using python
<yottabit> nltk
<yottabit> turns out others can't get this example to work
<yottabit> verified in #kde-devel
<yottabit> it was missing a colon at the end of function definition on line 7
<yottabit> fixed that
<yottabit> changed X-KDE-PluginInfo-Name=runner_msgbox to X-KDE-PluginInfo-Name=msgbox_runner
<yottabit> removed the currently installed app
<yottabit> reinstalled
<yottabit> no luck
<yottabit> http://pastie.org/3092384
<yottabit> oh, and you can see that i put code/main.py in msgbox_runner/contents/
<yottabit> ..which wasn't mentioned in the tutorial, but is the correct dir structure for plasma apps
<yottabit> i also ran all this from within neon-env
<yottabit> and verified i'm using neon apps using which
<Riddell> yottabit: as you can tell there's not a great deal of people using python for krunners :(
<Riddell> so the tutorial may have mistakes or it may just not work
<yottabit> and there isn't documentation on the plasmascript class
<yottabit> or function or method or whatever it is
<Riddell> yottabit: you can also try on the kde-bindings mailing list but you're unlikely to get an immediate answer
<yottabit> http://api.kde.org/pykde-4.5-api/
<yottabit> plasma but no plasmascript
<apachelogger> yottabit: plasma script api is documented on techbase.kde.org
<apachelogger> also for advanced debugging of krunner you might want to fire up kdebugdialog
<apachelogger> and activate everything
<apachelogger> then krunner should be more verbose on the terminal
<apachelogger> in particular about python interpreter errors
<yottabit> apachelogger: very nice!
<yottabit> can you point me to the documention on techbase?
<yottabit> http://techbase.kde.org/index.php?title=Special:Search&ns0=1&redirs=1&search=plasmascript&limit=500&offset=0
<apachelogger> oh well
<apachelogger> maybe only javascript is documented
<yottabit> tsk tsk
<apachelogger> which would make sense since it is the preferred choice
<apachelogger> anywho
<apachelogger> yottabit: the plasma c++ api should translate to python 
<apachelogger> there are only marginal difference
<apachelogger> like the lack of pointers 
<yottabit> okay
<BarkingFish> guys, do you know if there is a specific way of connecting wirelessly to a network with the SSID hidden?
<BarkingFish> User aaschez in #kubuntu is trying to access a wireless connection with hidden SSID, but the kde network management icon isn't doing anything.
<Riddell> I don't use wifi these days so I don't know, upstream is lamarque in #plasma
<yottabit> #aircrack
<BarkingFish> Riddell: ok, cheers
<yottabit> BarkingFish: i'm not sure if that's the recommended method
<yottabit> probably too complicated a solution
<yottabit> since you'll be using command line tools
<yottabit> and i'm assuming he/she wants to use knetworkmanager
<BarkingFish> yottabit: he just needs to get a connection - he can do it through android, but nothing else.
<BarkingFish> The only other thing I know which connects to hidden wifi is wicd
<yottabit> probably need to run aircrack to detect the hidden network
<yottabit> then manually create it in knetworkmanager
<BarkingFish> yottabit: he knows the SSID and password, just can't get onto it
<yottabit> ah
<BarkingFish> the SSID is his work network, which has the SSID hidden for security reasons
<yottabit> if you click the knetworkmanager icon there's a box which says "hidden network" and after clicking it, you proceed to entering in this info
<yottabit> no need for aircrack
<BarkingFish> yottabit: as I said, he's tried that, and it's not working.
<BarkingFish> It just sits there like a spare sandwich at a buffet, and does nothing at all.
<Riddell> there's newer networkmanagement tars to be packaged which might help (or might now I don't know)
<yottabit> network-manager-gnome
<yottabit> apt-get install that if he can't get knetworkmanager to work
<yottabit> then launch nm-applet
<yottabit> at least he'll have a network connection
<yottabit> knetworkmanager gave me a lot of problems in the past, and that's how i got around it
<BarkingFish> Riddell: i just happened to mention that, lamarque told me a while back on a bug I filed with kde, that 2 days after we packaged plasma-nm, he released a new version with bug fixes in
<BarkingFish> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=284304
<ubottu> KDE bug 284304 in general "Audio system notifications not playing when set for network manager" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<BarkingFish> yottabit: right now, I've directed him to install wicd - I know that does hidden network connection, I've used it myself before I got nm-applet to work
<Riddell> BarkingFish: we haven't got into the swing of packaging the releases yet, it doesn't help that he doesn't announce them anywhere but his blog but it'd on my todo list now
<Riddell> attica just uploaded, new soname
<BarkingFish> Riddell: well I'm set up now for packaging for precise, but I don't know how to package KDE stuff, just regular bits and bobs. And since my head injury, I need some revision on that too.
<valorie> while nm-applet is being discussed, does anybody else have the wierd thing where the wireless doesn't start up automatically anymore?
<BarkingFish> valorie: not here.  
<valorie> every day I have to select the wireless to get it to start
<valorie> for the last 4 months or so
<BarkingFish> I have one wifi network set to kick in automatically as system connection, and it kicks in on boot when the station is transmitting. If it starts transmitting while I'm on, wifi fires up
<valorie> it's set to go automatically, it just doesn't do it
<valorie> 'tisn't the hardware, because the laptop has a little light, which turns on correctly
<Riddell> BarkingFish: yeah I know how that feels
<BarkingFish> Yeah, I met the corner of the trunk door of an SUV head on back in September, and most of the stuff I learned prior to that is a blank.
<BarkingFish> It's taken me nigh on 3 months to learn to touch type again, I still see people and can't remember who the hell they are...
<BarkingFish> and I lost my job because of it.
<valorie> that sucks
<valorie> head injuries are a big deal
<Riddell> got canoe polo team members asking if I can play in february, not a chance
 * valorie offers hugs to our wounded
<BarkingFish> We didn't think this one was gonna be nasty, that's the thing.  I got a hole in the forehead on the Saturday, the sunday morning after, i couldn't switch my PC on.
<BarkingFish> Couldn't remember the password.
<valorie> I love reading about neuroscience
<valorie> the brain is a weird and wonderful place
<BarkingFish> Couldn't use my phone, my tv, satellite receiver, nothing.  Turned out to be concussion, combined with percussive injury & bruising to the parietal lobe
<Riddell> BarkingFish: how did they work that out?
<valorie> how is your eye, Riddell?
<Riddell> I'm on a 12 week waiting list for the neurosurgery department to look at my head
<Riddell> valorie: still squint, been told to go back to the eye pavillion in a couple of months to see if there's any improvement.  a long waiting game
<BarkingFish> The concussion was diagnosed by my GP after a basic memory test, and then I had an MRI scan done which found the bruising and swelling on the back of the brain
<Riddell> ah so you beat me for worse injury, my MRI scan was clear
<BarkingFish> I get stuff done quicker when I need to - I have private cover to supplement NHS service, so if the NHS is gonna be slow on something for wait time, I go for my private cover.
<BarkingFish> often I can get wait time cut to about a third or less of what it would be on the NHS
<Riddell> NHS beats random tropical French hospital, they sent me home in a taxi and I left my notes in the taxi (being concussed) and they had no copy
<BarkingFish> 0.0
<valorie> yikes, did the taxi company find the notes for you?
<BarkingFish> being concussed, I doubt you'd remember which firm took you, right?
<Riddell> right BarkingFish 
<valorie> :(
<BarkingFish> so, who ordered the taxi? the hospital?
<BarkingFish> Surely they'd know who they booked to take you home
<valorie> that just seems so unprofessional, to give an injured person the ONLY copy
<Riddell> they didn't but they offered me a second MRI, I decided I'd rather go home instead
<BarkingFish> as a qualified paramedic, I can honestly say that only having a single copy of records sounds very suspicious...
<valorie> I hope your holidays were pleasant in spite of your injuries
<maco> BarkingFish: its the french *shrug*
<valorie> both of you
<maco> isnt that the answer to anything involving french & things that dont make sense?
<Riddell> valorie: sure no pressure for me to buy presents :)
<BarkingFish> if you lose them, there's no proof that you were treated there, which means if shit goes wrong, they're pretty much absolved from responsibility
<BarkingFish> you've got no proof you were treated there, and they've got nothing to say what they did to you
<Riddell> things in tropical France don't run quite like mainland France
<Riddell> they's a bit more laid back
<BarkingFish> like an Overseas french dependency, the kind of place RFO transmit to?
<Riddell> guadeloupe is a department of france and part of the EU, even though geographically it's obviouslly neither
<BarkingFish> Yeah, that's the kinda place I thought of. When you said "tropical france" i thought - there's 2 words which never go together
<BarkingFish> :)
<Riddell> hmm attica weird symbols on arm
<valorie> the south of France is very warm, isn't it?
<valorie> not tropical, though
<BarkingFish> the last time I went to france, I discovered the meaning of wet.  
<BarkingFish> 7 days and it did nothing but rain the whole time.  Day and night.  
 * valorie has been to Paris, once
<valorie> it was wonderful
<valorie> the day it rained, it *really* rained
<valorie> we still had fun walking around Paris
<BarkingFish> Paris is nice.  I'm determined to go back and see it from more than the inside of my hotel
<valorie> ah, I walked it with a native of Poissy
<valorie> and saw some of Poissy as well
<valorie> lovely week
<BarkingFish> I think next time I head out that way, i'll probably vanish off to Belgium and go spend a few days with my friend Simon at VRT :)
<valorie> that's the great thing about KDE - I now have friends all over Europe
<valorie> and India
<valorie> it's awesome
<apachelogger> europe
<apachelogger> it's a silly place
<valorie> happy holidays, apachelogger
<valorie> {{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{hugs}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}
<apachelogger> and you
<valorie> silly is good
<valorie> better than American politics!
<apachelogger> monty python silly even
<valorie> the budgie is DEAD!
<valorie> I discovered I can now watch Dr. W
<valorie> on netflix
<apachelogger> dw xmas special
<apachelogger> omnomnom
<apachelogger> watching it a third time right now
<valorie> so I'm about to be engulfed
#kubuntu-devel 2011-12-30
<apachelogger> valorie: beware, it will rock your world
<apachelogger> particularly the tennant era makes me think of dw music when running to catch a bus or tram ^^
<valorie> my world gets rocked all the time
<valorie> I just have to choose the right time to dive in
<BarkingFish> david tennant and christopher ecclestone were two of the best dr who's I've watched, and I've seen quite a few. The new one, Matt Smith, is too young and too silly.  He looks like he should be hosting some weird kid's game show.
 * apachelogger likes matt because of his sillyness
<BarkingFish> Yeah, but there should be some sense of seriousness around him.  He couldn't be serious if he tried.  He may as well dress up in a jester suit and sing the Spam song while sitting in a bath of custard.
<apachelogger> tennant's character grew overly\ serious in retrospect
<BarkingFish> He couldn't be much sillier
<apachelogger> true, still not a bad thing IMHO
<BarkingFish> The best of the Doctors, I have to say imo, was Christopher Ecclestone.  Tennant was very good, but Ecclestone took it for me.  The trenchcoat, the feeling you never quite knew what was coming next... 
<BarkingFish> he had the right balance between silly and serious, and didn't take either too far
<BarkingFish> some of the past ones never quite seemed to fit... Sylvester McCoy, Peter Davison, Colin Baker and Paul McGann just didn't slide in. It was like hammering the wrong piece into a jigsaw to make it fit. 
<Riddell> Sylvester McCoy was great, although mostly because I fancied Ace
 * apachelogger thought baker was rather good
<apachelogger> though really I suppose I judge more by the writing than the actual acting
<BarkingFish> There are some who I think just slipped into the role without much need to change anything. Tom Baker was brilliant.
<BarkingFish> He's actually the first doctor I remember watching
<Riddell> I think maco has a t-shirt for that
<valorie> i hope netflix has them all
<valorie> I like to begin at the beginning
<Riddell> nobody has them all, it's a sorry tale of bad archiving in the 60s
<valorie> !
<valorie> shame on the Beeb!
<Riddell> film was expensive then, they had few copies which they sent oversees often never to be seen again, shame on oversees broadcasters!
<Riddell> besides the early ones were trying to be educational, they got over that before long
<valorie> can't cry too much over spilled milk
<apachelogger> Riddell: the worst is the reverse coloring they did on some of the earlier episodes 
<apachelogger> saw that at a friend's once
<apachelogger> made me go bonkers
<ybit3> i want to step through marble's execution so i can figure out which default map is loaded...how might i do this?
<Riddell> I'm getting kmix at 100%CPU now too
 * debfx starts merging qt 4.8
<Riddell> awesome thanks debfx 
<Riddell> I'm fixing attica on arm then there's a transition for that I should do
<ScottK> New cmake is out.
<Riddell> does that make it dmake? :)
<Riddell> ScottK: libattica0.3 in New if you want to look
<ScottK> Riddell: Accepted.
<Riddell>  yay
<who_me> hm can't install kdepim-dbg, says it depends on kdepimlibs-dbg which is held because of dependency problems :/
<ScottK> what happens if you try to install that directly?
<who_me> I'm using apt-get install <etc>, is there a more direct way ?
<yofel> he meant, what happens on apt-get install kdepimlibs-dbg
<who_me> ah, this: http://pastebin.com/Z3Fiw0MT
<yofel> that looks like a mix of 4.7.4 and 4.7.95, can you run dist-upgrade first?
#kubuntu-devel 2011-12-31
<yofel> if you actually want 4.7.95
<who_me> ah, problem was that the beta ppa was disabled, fixed now :)
<who_me> rekonq dev suggested I test the new version of the browser compiled agains qtwebkit 2.2.2 and Qt 4.8 but I don't think that is an option on oneiric :)
<ScottK> Gurgh.  Policykit support in usb-creator-kde seems broken in oneiric.
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Can you check it?
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu Hogmanay | 4.7.95 Hugs to yofel | 4.7.4 in updates PPA for testing in oneiric | http://status.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-precise/group/topic-precise-flavor-kubuntu.html TODOs!
<bambee> Hi, Can I backport the patches from https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=288675 ? or we need to wait the rc2 ? it should be fixed in the rc2 BUT *this is a really boring bug*.
<ubottu> KDE bug 288675 in general "kmix uses 100% cpu" [Crash,Assigned]
<Riddell> bambee: sure go ahead
<bambee> ok ;)
<Riddell> hmm RC 1 unhappyness on the kubuntu-users list
<who_me> idk how RCs are supposed to be but 4.8 is still pretty much beta quality stuff. I mean the bug with kmix should not be in an RC
<who_me> that and kmail is a mess :)
<who_me> I used the wizard to setup a Gmail account and that made kmail crash on every start. If I used KdePIM and invoked kmail through that, the it would not crash and I could even fix the setup problems that made it crash
<who_me> and one still can't reliably have diff setups/workspace, it bugs out :/
<who_me> btw, there is now a patch for kde bug 288675
<ubottu> KDE bug 288675 in general "kmix uses 100% cpu" [Crash,Assigned] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=288675
<who_me> and it can be applied against RC1 :)
<bambee> who_me: I am fixing kdemultimedia to backport this patch (until the rc2)
<who_me> sweet, thank you
 * bambee is back from a family diner and now builds kdemultimedia
<who_me> family dinners are nice :)
<bambee> it should fixed in kdemultimedia >= 4.7.95-0ubuntu2
<bambee> who_me: yeah , mostly during end of the year festivities . Apparently my weighing machine disagrees  :p
<who_me> so does mine, gained almost 2 kilos...
<bambee> a kubuntu dev is around? http://paste.kde.org/179858/
<yofel_> bambee: me, did you upload that to the PPA yet?
<bambee> yofel: not yet, I will do it right now
<CIA-48> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kdemultimedia] Philip Muškovac * 140 * debian/ (3 files in 2 dirs) Add debian/patches/kmix_excessive_cpu_usage.diff : Fix infinite loop leading to 100% CPU usage and excessively allocating memory (LP: #908159).
<bambee> oh thanks
<bambee> :)
<CIA-48> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kdemultimedia] Philip Muškovac * 141 * debian/changelog drop bug reference
<bambee> ?
<bambee> why do you drop the bug ref?
<yofel> no point in referencing ppa bugs in the changelog
<yofel> you can keep it for the ppa package
 * yofel hugs bambee
<yofel> this was annoying
<bambee> yofel: :)
<bambee> oh you're right, that was a ppa bug... I thought it was a "normal" bug ;)
<yofel> bambee: btw. I would appreciate DEP-3 headers in the patch next time, here it's ok as the patch has a header that still makes it clear it's from upstream
<bambee> ok, noted
 * bambee searches documentation about DEP-3 headers on google
<yofel> bambee: http://dep.debian.net/deps/dep3/
<bambee> already found, thanks anyway 
<Riddell> mm, I should learn to use DEP-3 at some point
 * ScottK thinks DEP-3 is bureacratic overkill.  Some of the information is useful, but all the formating and stuff is a pointless PITA.
<ScottK> (much like DEP-5)
<yofel> well, most of the fields are optional thankfully, all I want to know is: wth does the patch do and where is it from 
<ScottK> I agree that information is important and always try to include it as a comment.  That doesn't need DEP-3's complexity though.
<who_me> any idea on when the new kdemultimedia pack will hit the beta repo ?
<bambee> so as a summary the patch needs "where is it from" , "who did write it" and "what does it fix" and eventually "which bug it fixes"
<Riddell> bambee: also the name of the patch should be in debian/changelog so you can grep for it later (my rule)
<bambee> this rule is automatic for me, I mean I always put what I changed in the changelog (so if I added a new patch its name is in the debian/changelog)
<Riddell> most kubuntu people do I think, following my good example :)
<bambee> ;)
<ScottK> ktorrent currently FTBFS.
<ScottK> Anyone had a chance to look into it?
<bambee> do you talk about ktorrent 4.1.3-1 ?
<ScottK> Yes.
<bambee> looking
<yofel> bambee: did you upload kdemultimedia to beta?
<ScottK> bambee: Bug #908460 
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 908460 in ktorrent (Ubuntu) "FTBFS: error: 'TaskDict' is not a member of 'TaskManager' " [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/908460
<ScottK> bambee: I just checked and all the libtaskmanager4abi2 FTBFS when rebuilt with a similar error, so I assume something changed there.
<ScottK> No idea if it's a bug or intentional.
<bambee> yofel: my new gpg key is not synced with launchpad yet :\  (uploaded but dput says it's not a valid gpg key)
<yofel> I'll upload it then
<bambee> something like that http://paste.kde.org/179930/
 * bambee reads man 5 dput.cf
<yofel> ah, ignore that
<yofel> launchpad's identity server is broken again (or at least was the past few days)
<yofel> rather check if you got a rejection mail, if you didn't then the key is indeed invalid
<bambee> yofel: accepted
<bambee> so my key is valid... :\
<yofel> bambee: btw. use fix released to close bugs
<bambee> yofel: ok
<bambee> ScottK: did it build with kde-workspace 4.7.90 ?
<ScottK> Dunno.  I doubt it was tried.
<bambee> because the class TaskManager does not contain a type called taskdict ... or nothing equivalent... even into another header... apparently the type has been removed in kde/4.8...
<ScottK> Lovely.
<ScottK> bambee: https://projects.kde.org/projects/extragear/network/ktorrent/repository/revisions/6d4a6ae51692966862ccb20d17cb217717519d40
<bambee> good catch :)
<bambee> ScottK: I confirm https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=287309
<ubottu> KDE bug 287309 in general "KTorrent plasma applet fails to build with recent kde-workspace/master" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<ScottK> Maybe you can prepare a fixed package and then perhaps yofel would sponsor it ...
<bambee> ScottK: the fix is already done, now the package is building :)
<ScottK> Excellent
<bambee> the debdiff http://paste.kde.org/179948/
<bambee> I've to go now, feel free to highlight me even if I am away.
<bambee> Happy new year all !!!
<bambee> ;)
<ScottK> bambee: I'll have a look at it.  
<ScottK> bambee: Don't mention the maintainer change in debian/changelog.  That's a given.
<ScottK> bambee: Closing the bug in changelog is good too.  Other than that, looks good.
<ScottK> bambee: I fixed those nits and uploaded.  Thank you for your contribution to Kubuntu.
<Riddell> shadeslayer: how's 2012?
<ScottK> Comments sent upstream to the other packages affected by the libtaskmanager4 changes.
<ScottK> (none of them have fixes that I can see)
<EagleScreen> happy new year
#kubuntu-devel 2012-01-01
* yofel changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu Hogmanay | 4.7.95 Hugs to yofel | 4.7.4 in updates PPA for testing in oneiric | http://status.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-precise/group/topic-precise-flavor-kubuntu.html TODOs! | Happy new year! Let's make Kubuntu rock 2012 ;)
<yofel> happy new year everyone :)
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Happy New Kubuntu | 4.7.95 Hugs to yofel | 4.7.4 in updates PPA for testing in oneiric | http://status.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-precise/group/topic-precise-flavor-kubuntu.html TODOs! | Happy new year! Let's make Kubuntu rock 2012 ;)
<bambee> ScottK: thanks for your commit and your advices ;)
<bambee> happy new year everyone ! btw
<who_me> happy new year guys :)
<who_me> umm if you can confirm kde bug 290288 please vote on it
<ubottu> KDE bug 290288 in general "kmix crashes when trying to adjust sound level" [Crash,Unconfirmed] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=290288
<who_me> this happens with kmix that has the fix for the 100% cpu usage
<Riddell> hapy new year everyone again
<fabo> Riddell: happy new year as well :)
<fabo> Riddell: do you mind if I take a look to Qt 4.8.0 update on Ubuntu?
<Riddell> fabo: I think debfx started merging the debian version
<fabo> ok
<Riddell> fabo: so go ahead but check the with him or what's in bzr
<fabo> debfx: ^^^ have you started or planned to do it
<Riddell> "* debfx starts merging qt 4.8" on dec 30th last year
<fabo> hehe :)
<fabo> just seen [kubuntu-ninjas] package Qt 4.8: TODO
<fabo> as I've uploaded it some days ago to experimental, it's a good time to merge
<Riddell> package the networkmanager tar releases while you're waiting :)
<ulysses> happy blue year
<fabo> Riddell: k, I'm taking the work item :)
<debfx> fabo: yep I've started merging 4.8. it's in the bzr repo. the xi 2.1 and some ally patches still need to be refreshed.
<fabo> debfx: I won't interfere then, I'll look to another task. let me know if you want me to take a look.
<debfx> fabo: if you know anything about those patches feel free to update them
<fabo> ok
<debfx> ScottK: who wanted to update the xinput 2.1 patch for the upstream xinput protocol?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: same old same old .... :)
<ScottK> debfx: cnd.
<Riddell> ScottK: you joined the nuclear disarmament campaign at last?  well done!
<ScottK> ;-)
<bambee> does plasma-widget-networkmanagement still need to be package? 
<Riddell> bambee: check if fabo took the work item
<Riddell> owncloud still needs it of course :)
<Riddell> but that could be fiddly
<Riddell> also "add kdeutils and kdeaccessibility meta package in kde-meta"
<Riddell> says my todo
<bambee> there is still a "todo"
<Riddell> http://status.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-precise/group/topic-precise-flavor-kubuntu.html
<Riddell> I have my own notes of course but it's not very ordered
<bambee> that's what I looked ;)
<yofel> hm, but Riddell added the meta packages already, so that's DONE
<Riddell> oh good, an item I can remove from my todo list :)
<Riddell> new MIRs for kiten font and libmygpo I haven't
<Riddell> new cmake tooo
<fabo> bambee: yes, I started on it
<bambee> ok
<bambee> np
<fabo> it requires a new package -> libmm-qt (QtModemManager)
 * fabo updates the blueprint
<fabo> Riddell: btw, the blueprint should be approved and started, you need to set the milestone as well
<Riddell> hmm what is floodbot doing in #kubuntu?
<Riddell> jussi: any idea?
<jussi> lemme look into it
<debfx> fabo: what version of networkmanager are you packaging? v0.9.0/nm09 branch isn't supposed to depend on lib{n,m}-qt.
<fabo> debfx: master, 0.9.1~rc1 from yesterday
<yofel> master needs libn/m-qt, nm09 certainly does not or it wouldn't build in neon
<Riddell> fabo: there are tars
<Riddell> we should package the tars not the git
<fabo> Riddell: debfx: any pointers on the tarballs?
<fabo> networkmanagement is still a mess
<yofel> http://lamarque-lvs.blogspot.com/2011/11/plasma-nm-0898.html should be it
<fabo> thanks
<fabo> it's also the last tag in master
<Riddell> fabo: yeah, would be good if you can hint to him it would be nice to have it announced somewhere other than his blog like a kde-apps entry we can subscribe to (he didn't get my hint)
<Riddell> also needs a new upstream source name I think
<fabo> k
#kubuntu-devel 2012-12-24
<shadeslayer> kubotu: order birthday package for Riddell
 * kubotu is running to the corner shop to get a birthday present.
 * kubotu slides a birthday cake and a present down the bar to Riddell and gives everyone a nice frosty mug of beer.
<kubotu> Happy birthday to you, happy birthday to you, happy birthday Riddell, happy birthday to you!!!! - Wooooho!
<kubotu> Happy Birthday Riddell :D
<kubotu> To your health!
<shadeslayer> Riddell: happy birthday! :D
<FlowRiser> Hey all, i got a newb question; So, i've managed to code my own piece of software in QT, I tested it and it all works all right. How do i make a package from the source code ? (with a Configure file and MakeFile) if i did it all in the QtCreator IDE ? 
<shadeslayer> FlowRiser: depends, debian packaging?
<FlowRiser> shadeslayer, yes, exactly
<shadeslayer> FlowRiser: #ubuntu-packaging can assist
<shadeslayer> or #debian-mentors on OFTC maybe
<FlowRiser> shadeslayer, thanks man :)
<shadeslayer> np
<shadeslayer> FlowRiser: I'd also recommend looking at another Qt package
<shadeslayer> or something very easy, like kdetoys
<FlowRiser> shadeslayer, i don't use kde libraries, though;
<shadeslayer> FlowRiser: not an issue, kdetoys is a very simple package, you can get acquainted with how debian packaging works
<FlowRiser> shadeslayer, thanks alot :)
<shadeslayer> ( and for some reason I didn't realize we're having this conversation in kubuntu-devel which is why I said "depends, debian packaging"
<shadeslayer> )
<shadeslayer> FlowRiser: np, feel free to ask any questions here or in #ubuntu-packaging :)
<tazz> happy birthday Riddell 
<apachelogger> yofel_: ^^
<apachelogger> kubotu: order birthday package for Riddell
 * kubotu is running to the corner shop to get a birthday present.
 * kubotu slides a birthday cake and a present down the bar to Riddell and gives everyone a nice frosty mug of beer.
<kubotu> Happy birthday to you, happy birthday to you, happy birthday Riddell, happy birthday to you!!!! - Wooooho!
<kubotu> Happy Birthday Riddell :D
<kubotu> To your health!
<apachelogger> Riddell: happy birthday :)
<shadeslayer> so. very. sleepy
<shadeslayer> btw Lightdm and the screen locker don't use the right background anymore
<shadeslayer> okay, screenlocker bug was already reported : https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=312052
<ubottu> KDE bug 312052 in locker-qml "Simple Locker uses Ariya background and not Elarun in RC1" [Normal,Confirmed]
<shadeslayer> 0.o
<shadeslayer> kubuntu_shutup_shutup_shutup.diff
<shadeslayer> heh
<shadeslayer> really nice patch we have there
<shadeslayer> hmm
<shadeslayer> yofel_: did you upload 4.9.95 for quantal somewhere?
<shadeslayer> apart from ninjas
<shadeslayer> don't see it here https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/beta
<shadeslayer> but you did upload translations there
<shadeslayer> wtf? 
<yofel> shadeslayer: I wanted to do that yesterday but after I fixed something I didn't get to test it
<yofel> I'll do it now if you haven't already
<yofel> Riddell: Happy Birthday!
<shadeslayer> actually, all of RC1 seems to be in ninjas
<yofel> kubotu: order birthday package for Riddell
 * kubotu is running to the corner shop to get a birthday present.
 * kubotu slides a birthday cake and a present down the bar to Riddell and gives everyone a nice frosty mug of beer.
<kubotu> Happy birthday to you, happy birthday to you, happy birthday Riddell, happy birthday to you!!!! - Wooooho!
<kubotu> Happy Birthday Riddell :D
<kubotu> To your health!
<yofel> shadeslayer: yep
<shadeslayer> yofel: I haven't done it
<yofel> ok, copying
<shadeslayer> was working on setting up ktp dailies
<shadeslayer> so you can go ahead and copy :)
* yofel changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Friendly Computing | Raring Alpha 1 Released | Packaging TODO: http://notes.kde.org/kubuntu-ninjas | oxygen-fonts in experimental PPA (from oneiric to raring)
<shadeslayer> yofel: can you also backport my wallpaper fix from raring to quantal?
<shadeslayer> without it screenlocker background and lightdm background are blank
<yofel> what wallpaper fix? I don't see anything in bzr
<shadeslayer> look at kde-runtime
<yofel> oh runtime
<shadeslayer> yep
<yofel> shouldn't that be fixed upstream?
<yofel> nvm
<shadeslayer> :P
<yofel> the tags don't make sense though
<shadeslayer> tags?
<yofel> dep3
<shadeslayer> how so?
<shadeslayer> Quintasan_: you haven't followed up on poll about business cards :)
<yofel> drop the "Forwarded:" line
<yofel> only makes sense if it's a vendor patch
<shadeslayer> yofel: I used an older quilt from precise to dep'ify , so possibly something was messed up
<shadeslayer> ah
<yofel> quilt can do dep3 tag generation?
<shadeslayer> yofel: *shrug* it'll get dropped with RC2, so I don't see any point in fixing that
<shadeslayer> sure
 * yofel usually writes them by hand or lets dpkg-source --commit do it
<shadeslayer> hehe
<shadeslayer> quilt header -e --dep3
<yofel> well, if you're already uploaded leave it like that, yeah
<yofel> ah, good to know
<yofel> anyway, backporting
<shadeslayer> :)
<Riddell> aww, thanks apachelogger, shadeslayer, yofel, tazz and especially kubotu :)
<Mamarok> Riddell: Happy Birthday old man :)
<shadeslayer> yofel: I don't think adding -DKDE_PLATFORM_PROFILE=Desktop does anything
<shadeslayer> ( kde-workspace )
<shadeslayer> the build mentions no new files
<yofel> it doesn't as that's the default
<shadeslayer> ah
<shadeslayer> k ... uploading then
<shadeslayer> to ppa
<soee> whats the channel for www stuff ?
<Riddell> soee: this one :)
<soee> Riddell: i reported this: http://pastebin.com/bj1cFZSU on kde-www
<Riddell> Mamarok: thanks young lass
<soee> but it is link on planetkde.org
<Riddell> soee: ah well kde stuff goes there yes
<Riddell> soee: who's blog?
<soee> Riddell: this entry: http://dot.kde.org/2012/12/24/qt-50-congratulations-qt-project
<Riddell> soee: I'm confused, how can there be a virus there?
<soee> Riddell: im not sure, just got this message from my antyvirus, toma on #kde-www said to ignore this
<Riddell> I expect he's right, I trust toma more than some anti virus programme
<soee> ;]
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: happy birthday!
<Riddell> yes it is!
<shadeslayer> huzzah, active team released tar that doesn't build
<shadeslayer> fun, the code hasn't even been patched in master
<yofel> I get the feeling that lots of the active stuff doesn't seem to be in master...
<shadeslayer> dunno
<shadeslayer> I just forwarded a patch to them on #active
<shadeslayer> so let's see
<shadeslayer> btw I've updated the pad with what needs doing wrt active
<phoenix_firebrd> Merry Christmas to all
<shadeslayer> phoenix_firebrd: you too :)
<yofel> phoenix_firebrd: thanks, to you too
<yofel> !info audiocd-kio raring
<ubottu> audiocd-kio (source: audiocd-kio): transparent audio CD access for applications using the KDE Platform. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:4.9.95-0ubuntu1~ubuntu13.04~ppa2 (raring), package size 75 kB, installed size 386 kB
<yofel> I need to make sure that kubuntu-archive-upload errors out on ppa versions..
<shadeslayer> all PA versions are a bit silly
<shadeslayer> so I can't do a uscan and uupdate
<shadeslayer> :(
<Quintasan_> Riddell: It is your birthday isn't it? Happy Birthday and Merry Christmas!
<shadeslayer> only plasma-active-kickstart and plasma-active-maliit left
<shadeslayer> yay
<Quintasan> Merry Christmas to all of you as well :D
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: packaged maliit yet?
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: and if so, plz package plasma-active-maliit
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: talking with familiy
<Quintasan> send me the sauce to my email and I will take a look at that when possible
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: sent
<shadeslayer> plasma-active-kickstart doesn't need to be packaged
<shadeslayer> huzzah
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: so basically, maliit is blocking now
<Quintasan> blocking what?
<Quintasan> active?
<Quintasan> we have to wait for upstream then
<Quintasan> I'm not going to patch the whole build system now when they are going to remove the whole soname mess soon
<shadeslayer> ah
<shadeslayer> that's not an issue
<shadeslayer> but just so you know, we won't have a keyboard since the PA keyboard is gone
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: yeah
<Quintasan> I know
<Quintasan> But as I said, I'm not particulary in favour of patching the build system for one upload
<shadeslayer> right
<Quintasan> Besides Debian folks will likely to complain about that
<Quintasan> mikhas: ping
<Quintasan> mikhas: Never mind, just wanted to know if you got my email but you probably did :P
 * Quintasan somehow thinks that when someone does not respond that means he made a mistake sending it somewhere else
<shadeslayer> should I just ship these with libbodega0 or should I make a separate bodega-client-plugins for them?
<shadeslayer> http://paste.kde.org/631076/
<Quintasan> Durr
<Quintasan> I'm full
<Quintasan> I'm stuffed
<Quintasan> I think the most strategic move now would be to find an empty sofa.
<valorie> happy holidays to all!
<valorie> you make my computer so happy.....
<valorie> :-)
<valorie> also, Doctor Who lovers: http://www.kumparak.com/2012/12/my-lil-tardis-its-bigger-on-the-inside-no-really/
<valorie> now it's time to gather presents and head out to my sister's......
#kubuntu-devel 2012-12-25
<ronnoc> Happy Holidays to a well-deserving Dev team! Enjoy some peace, quiet, and eggnog. Rum is optional, but reccomended.
<Riddell> thanks ronnoc :)
<ronnoc> Riddell: You're welcome :)
<ronnoc> I see someone already packaged KTorrent 4.3.0 to Raring Proposed. I'm still going to practice packaging over the weekend and will ping you if (when) I get stuck.
<ronnoc> After Christmas, of course. There is family to see and strange things to be eaten, etc!
<Riddell> eat well, I think I'll go for a christmas canoe
<Darkwing> Happy Holidays Kubuntu
<Tm_T> dear kubuntu council, I would love to have fingerprint and qr code in those business cards, one way or another
<Darkwing> Tm_T: You and me both.
<Darkwing> I think I'll build an "Unofficial" one with GPG and QR.
<Darkwing> If the one provided doesn't have one.
<Quintasan> hurrr
<Quintasan> how do I stop eating cake?
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: halp
<Tm_T> Quintasan: why would you?
<Quintasan> Tm_T: You think the best course of action would be to eat more?
<yofel> Quintasan: you keep staring intensly at the cake until you loose interest in eating it (assuming the cake survives long enough...)
<Quintasan> That doesn't work.
<Quintasan> I already tried.
<yofel> bummer
<freinhard> hi!
<Quintasan> freinhard: sup
<freinhard> i was wondering why libreoffice got the default program for the mimetype text, should be kate or any other texteditor, not a word processing program
<freinhard> what is the default package installation program for ubuntu (no k!) packagekit?
<maco> ubuntu doesnt use packagekit 
<freinhard> so kubuntu has muon and qapt, and ubuntu? gapt?
<maco> ubuntu has ubuntu software center
<maco> which uses libapt directly
<maco> also update-manager for the updates
<freinhard> nothing like qapt-batch?
<maco> used to include synaptic by default as well, for advanced actions, but not anymore
<maco> i dont know what that is
<freinhard> qapt-batch lets you trigger the installation of packages but still have a GUI that displays password requests, progress etc
<maco> oh
<maco> gdebi?
<freinhard> i guess that would be qapt-deb-installer
<yofel> maco: actually, ubuntu software center uses aptdaemon
<maco> oh. i didnt even know that existed
<maco> i guess its update-manager that uses libapt
<Quintasan> freinhard: JontheEchidna is maintaining that magic
<ronnoc> Uh oh. Installing VLC on Raring tries to uninstall plasma-widget-telepathy-presence
<yofel> can you pastebin the apt output? I have both installed here
<ronnoc> yofel: I had the telepathy daily builds ppa installed. let me remove that first to see if the issue resoves itself.
<ronnoc> *resolves
<shadeslayer> Tm_T: Darkwing mine has space for QR code and a GPG key :P
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: eat more cake
<shadeslayer> I don't particularly like cakes, unless it's a chocolate Cake
<micahg> mmmmmmm......Chocolate cake
<micahg> shadeslayer: did anyone take care of transmission-qt or you still need a sponsor?
<shadeslayer> needs a sponsor
<micahg> ok, it's 3rd on my list of sponsoring to do
<shadeslayer> I didn't bump on the bug because I figured everyone is probably spending time away from the computer this week :P
<micahg> I'm just trying to take care of some other things right now :)
<shadeslayer> np
#kubuntu-devel 2012-12-26
<shadeslayer> I've uploaded a new kubuntu-meta with the kubuntu-active seeds merged, so the old kubuntu-active needs deletion
<shadeslayer> Riddell: ^ do you have powers to do that?
<Riddell> hmm, dunno
<Riddell> shadeslayer: you should, it's in ~kubuntu-dev https://code.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-dev/ubuntu-seeds/kubuntu-active.raring
<shadeslayer> no no
<shadeslayer> not that
<shadeslayer> Riddell: http://pad.lv/u/kubuntu-active-meta
<shadeslayer> I'm going to change that branch to Abandonded
<Riddell> ah delete the package, let me see
<Riddell> shadeslayer: you need to upload the new kubuntu-meta to make a kubuntu-active .deb so it doesn't get removed
<shadeslayer> I did?
<Riddell> not on https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kubuntu-meta
<shadeslayer> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kubuntu-meta/1.267
<Riddell> hmm, launchpad on christmas holiday maybe
<Riddell> I'll sleep and see if it catches up
<shadeslayer> ok :)
<micahg> shadeslayer: migrated to -release after last publisher run
<shadeslayer> awesome
<shadeslayer> fun http://paste.kde.org/631562/
<shadeslayer> ah, lo-menubar is no more
<micahg> right, it's in libreoffice now
<micahg> oh, did I forget to upload an empty package...
<micahg> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lo-menubar/0.1.1-0ubuntu3
<micahg> did that a while aog
 * micahg wonders if libreoffice-kde has it as well
<shadeslayer> how does one check ? :P
<micahg> oh, so, he didn't do that right :(
<shadeslayer> who didn't do what right?
<micahg> sweetshark make libreoffice conflict on lo-menubar
<shadeslayer> libreoffice-gtk conflicts with lo-menubar
<micahg> right, that's what I mean
<shadeslayer> but my seeds had an explicit dep
<shadeslayer> but libreoffice-gtk itself has a reverse dep on lo-menubar
<shadeslayer> http://paste.kde.org/631568/
<micahg> on raring?
<micahg> apt-cache rdepends is wonky like that
<shadeslayer> yep
<micahg> apt-cache show libreoffice-gtk says no such thing
<shadeslayer> hmm
<micahg> and seeds shouldn't depend on transitional packages without a good reason :)
<shadeslayer> I didn't knw it was a transitional package :P
<shadeslayer> *know
<micahg> I filed Bug #1093726 to get it installable again
<ubottu> bug 1093726 in libreoffice (Ubuntu Raring) "libreoffice-gtk shouldn't conflict on lo-menubar" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1093726
<shadeslayer> micahg: well .. lo-menubar is still un ... right
<micahg> apt-cache show lo-menubar should say it's transitional :)
<shadeslayer> what I mean is I added lo-menubar before it was transitional
<micahg> shadeslayer: umm, ok
<shadeslayer> why the umm?
<micahg> because I don't think it's true :)
<shadeslayer> hahah :D
<micahg> I don't see it in kubuntu.quantal
<shadeslayer> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lo-menubar/0.1.1-0ubuntu2 < that isn't a transitional package is it?
<shadeslayer> micahg: not kubuntu, something else :)
<micahg> ah, ok
<micahg> right, but that was back in quantal
<shadeslayer> ahh okay now I see the confusion :P
<shadeslayer> my derivative is based on Quantal
<micahg> so, yeah, if it's not in the archive, I take no responsibility :)
<shadeslayer> ofcourse :)
<micahg> but I made sure there were no rdeps in the archive
<micahg> shadeslayer: sorry, forgot you had other projects :)
<shadeslayer> hehe :P
<shadeslayer> that's alright, trivial to fix
<shadeslayer> sweet : http://www.eecs.berkeley.edu/~rcs/research/interactive_latency.html
<shadeslayer> the end of the 90's seems like the time where they made alot of improvement
<shadeslayer> micahg: no love for transmission? :P
<Riddell> shadeslayer: kubuntu-active-meta removed
<shadeslayer> thx :)
<ronnoc> yofel: I removed the telepathy daily build ppa and all is well again re: installing VNC
<yofel> shadeslayer: ^
<shadeslayer> huh?
<shadeslayer> what build ppa?
<ronnoc> shadeslayer: http://ppa.launchpad.net/telepathy-kde/daily-builds/ubuntu
<shadeslayer> ronnoc: that's the daily build ppa that I was trying to setup
<shadeslayer> it's not perfect
<shadeslayer> but if you can tell me the issue, I can maybe fix it
<ronnoc> had that active in raring and when attempting a VLC install it wanted to un-install plasma-widget-telepathy-presence :p
<shadeslayer> did it say why?
<ronnoc> idk I was in muon, not terminal :/
<ronnoc> i disabled the ppa and vlc installed fine
<ronnoc> i could re-enable it and see what insight i could give you
<Riddell> I'm getting loads of error messages from builds in the kde-telepathy ppa
<Riddell> there'll be something broken with it
<Peace-> Riddell: ping 
<Riddell> hi Peace- 
<Peace-> Riddell: the package plasma-widget-yawp has a bug i mean the version of the widget has it 
<Peace-> Riddell: with svn version it's fixed (the repository version can't be configured via javascript)
<Peace-> Riddell: btw happy new year and merry christmas (written good ?? :D )
<Riddell> happy boxing day
<Peace-> lol
<Riddell> well option for that yawp would be to poke upstrea into releasing a new version, grab a svn snapshot or grab the patch fixing the issue
<Riddell> it would actually be quite a good task for someone who wanted to learn packaging
<Riddell> Peace-: want to learn packaging?
<Peace-> Riddell: mmm actually i am doing a stuff for kde
<Riddell> I'll take that as a no :)
<Peace->  :) i have my ppa but i don't know if i do packages well 
<micahg> shadeslayer: it was third on my list, I just sponsored #1 :)
<micahg> Riddell: time for a PM?
 * ronnoc thinks that Riddell should hold a packaging class on #ubuntu-classroom. 
<ronnoc> Consider me signed up! :)
<TheLordOfTime> i assume you mean advanced packaging :P
<ronnoc> TheLordOfTime: Well you have to be noob before you can be advanced :p
#kubuntu-devel 2012-12-27
<shadeslayer> Riddell: re tp emails, I was fixing up the builds a bit, didn't bother testing locally, just threw everything in there :P
<jussi> afiestas: you are a god - that screen thing is genius
<afiestas> jussi: well it is nothing not offered by the competition
<afiestas> but well, we'll make it better :)
<jussi> I havent tested yet, only got the work PC here so need to wait for a package, but saw the video and was impressed
<jussi> afiestas: but thats not the point - you will take away one of the major points of embarrasment in any meeting I go to...
<afiestas> well me and Dan in anycase
<afiestas> I'm not alone in this :)
<jussi> yeah, but you are the one I know :P
<Tm_T> jussi: referring to the "changes on displays detected, configure?"
<jussi> Tm_T: http://www.afiestas.org/screen-management-got-magic/
<Tm_T> ooh nice
<Tm_T> I wouldn't use automatic anything, but I know 99 % of userbase would benefit from it
 * Tm_T is silly and uses scripts running xrandr commands
<afiestas> http://wstaw.org/m/2012/12/27/plasma-desktopu11665.png 
<afiestas> WIP ofc
<Tm_T> nice
<soee> good morning
<soee> someone already online willing to help me with one thing ?
<Riddell> soee: if it's kubuntu development related I should think so yes
<sbivol> [noob alert] am I doing something wrong or there is no activity at the moment?
<freinhard> hi!
<freinhard> someone packaging kscreen?
<Riddell> freinhard: go ahead :)
<freinhard> Riddell: i'll leave that to professionals and spend the time on kde-telepathy code :/
<Riddell> fair doos
<Riddell> !newpackage kscreen
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about newpackage kscreen
<Riddell> ~newpackage kscreen
<Riddell> hmm
<Riddell> kubotu: newpackage kscreen
<Riddell> bah
<freinhard> :)
<sbivol> Hi guys, I am translating KDE in Romanian. The reason I'm bothering you is that Romanian translations have not been packaged for plasma_widget_networkmanagement in both KDE 4.9 and 4.10
<sbivol> The applet version in question is 0.9.0.5 and Lamarque (KDE Network Management maintainer) said that distributions should instead package and ship version 0.9.0.6 of the applet. 
<sbivol> My question is: can I ask for a repackaging of 0.9.0.5 or an upgrade to 0.9.0.6 (which already includes Romanian) for Kubuntu 13.04?
<soee> laptop, KDE 4.10 RC1 
<soee> i have just installed nvidia drivers, also my batery is broken i think so i have to be plugged to ppower supply all the time
<soee> but after installing nvidia drivers i cant change screen brightness
<soee> before with defualt driver this worked fine, any of you have similiar problems ?
<shadeslayer> my brightness is a bit wonky as well
<shadeslayer> at times it fluctuates
<shadeslayer> 20% then 30% then back to 20%
<shadeslayer> but I haven't been able to figure out exact steps on how to produce it
<soee> here the problem is that i cant change it at all
<Tm_T> shadeslayer: ah, you mean it goes back and forth rapidly?
<shadeslayer> Tm_T: yeah
<shadeslayer> I have to completely set it to 0 then it works fine
<Riddell> sbivol: yep we'll make sure to upgrade for 13.04
<soee> is there any other way to change brigtness ?
<sbivol> Riddell: since there will be a KDE 4.9.5 release, can I hope to see the catalogs imported in 12.10 by the Kubuntu packagers? Or upstream is the only route?
<shadeslayer> soee: brightness keys? :P
<shadeslayer> I also can't find a way to change the steps in which brightness is changed
<shadeslayer> would be nice to have that
<Tm_T> shadeslayer: I have that brightness flickering usually when returning from suspend
<Tm_T> especially if power cable is removed/inserted during suspend
<soee> shadeslayer, uhm i have no such thing like brightness keys ? :)
<shadeslayer> soee: then the battery appley
<shadeslayer> *applet
<shadeslayer> iirc that had brightness stuff
<soee> shadeslayer, yes and im talkong about this applet inside systray right ?
<shadeslayer> yep
<Riddell> sbivol: that won't change anything I'm afraid, networkmanager isn't part of KDE SC
<soee> shadeslayer, changing there something do nothing
<soee> are there any shortcust i can test to change brightness ?
<shadeslayer> hmm
<shadeslayer> you could set it via global shortcuts?
<soee> shadeslayer, and they are ?
<soee> (im sasking because iv never used them before)
<shadeslayer> they're the brightness up/down key events 
<shadeslayer> but you could change them to something like meta+f1
<shadeslayer> or sth
<sbivol> Riddell: you are right, I forgot about Extragear's non-schedule. so, there is only the "repackage 0.9.0.5 in Kubuntu" route available... Is it doable? Should I continue bothering people with this, or is 0.9.0.5 a dead end?
<soee> shadeslayer, ha! ok Fn + F7/F8
<soee> thank you
<shadeslayer> lol
<sbivol> Riddell: s/end/horse/
<Riddell> sbivol: I actually don't know, it doesn't fit in with the usual use case of stable release upates but it might be open at the discression of an archive admin
<sbivol> Riddell: you mean I could nag the archive admin to do a SRU after submitting a bug report?
<Riddell> sbivol: submit bug -> nag someone to package it -> politely nag archive admin to accept it
<sbivol> Riddell: I shall do that. Thank you very much for your help!
<Riddell> oh SRUs also need confirmed they work then wait a week then nag archive admin to move it updates
<TheLordOfTime> Riddell, you're forgetting how long it'll take for someone to confirm it.
<TheLordOfTime> after a certain period of time going unconfirmed i think they remove it from -proposed
<TheLordOfTime> s/unconfirmed/unverified/
<kubotu> TheLordOfTime meant: "after a certain period of time going unverified i think they remove it from -proposed"
<sbivol> well, as you guys put it, it seems I'd better spend the time doing translations rather than nagging people on holidays with this... 
<mck182> shadeslayer: ping
<shadeslayer> pong
<mck182> shadeslayer: you remember my packages problem? ;) --> http://paste.kde.org/632312/
<mck182> anything I try to install, I get this
<shadeslayer> yes
<mck182> fix it!
<shadeslayer> did you try with the option I pasted you?
<mck182> -f ?
<mck182> same result
<mck182> lemme try with -o ...
<shadeslayer> mck182: -o debug::pkgproblemresolver=true
<mck182> shadeslayer: exact same outpu
<mck182> t
<shadeslayer> what did you run 0.o
<mck182> sudo apt-get -o debug::pkgproblemresolver=true install minidlna
<shadeslayer> I don't even ....
<shadeslayer> mck182: try with -f install and -o ?
<mck182> ok
<mck182> sudo apt-get -f install -o debug::pkgproblemresolver=true minidlna
<mck182> still the same
<shadeslayer> erm, try -f install without minidlna at the end
<mck182> ah
<shadeslayer> something different?
<mck182> yeah
<mck182> installing stuff
<shadeslayer> :D
<mck182> well that was easy!
<shadeslayer> xD
<mck182> thanks shadeslayer
<shadeslayer> np :)
<shadeslayer> mck182: btw KTP dailies are up
<shadeslayer> please test
<mck182> woo
<mck182> goodie
<shadeslayer> if those are good, I can move on to kpeople
<shadeslayer> https://launchpad.net/~telepathy-kde/+archive/daily-builds
<mck182> ok, will try in a bit
<jalcine> Hey everyone there's a package in Ubuntu, libkgapi and I was wondering where the source of said data would be at.
<FlowRiser> jalcine, have you tried sudo apt-get source libkgapi ?
#kubuntu-devel 2012-12-28
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1093149] [kubuntu] default background not showed @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1093149 (by Fabio Marconi)
<highvoltage> 4
<allee> anyone working on (lib)kscvreen already?  Searching irc history indicates nobody does
<shadeslayer> allee: probably everyone is vacationing
<shadeslayer> and I'm taking a bit of break from packaging and working on nepomuk ;)
<allee> How does one create a 'dummy'  debian directory  for new pkgs like (lib)kscreen.
<shadeslayer> !dh_make
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dh_make
<shadeslayer> hm
<shadeslayer> allee: read the dh_make man page :)
<allee> shadeslayer: thx. Still dh_make, good ;-)
<allee> shadeslayer: and thx for working on nepomuk too !!
<shadeslayer> :D
<allee> afiestas: hmm, no 'official' tar balls of (lib)kscreen yet?   
<afiestas> allee: nope
<allee> afiestas: thx.
<allee> shadeslayer: is there already helper tool to create a  ~git<date>.orig.tar.bz  from a git repository clone?
<shadeslayer> you can write a target for that in debian/rules
<shadeslayer> allee: http://paste.kde.org/632624/
<allee> shadeslayer: oh, git archive ... cool! Thx
<shadeslayer> :)
<shadeslayer> kubotu: newpackage libkgapi 0.4.4
<shadeslayer> I guess the bot be broken
<shadeslayer> looks like someone triggered a archive rebuild
<shadeslayer> guess the holidays are the best time to do that ;)
<allee> afiestas: can you 'fix' the license of libkscreen: http://paste.kde.org/632672
<allee> afiestas: and please run same command in kscreen source.  Saves me some cut&paste later ;-)
<freinhard> allee: do you put the kscreen package on a ppa?
<allee> freinhard: when I've enought time to finish it,  yes.  Either mine for testing but later  one of the kubuntu-ppa  ppas is the goal IMHO
<allee> afiestas: pondering:  libkscreens  *.cmake are installed in /usr/lib/cmake  but all other kde related cmake files seem to be installed in /usr/share/kde4/apps/cmake/modules    Is /usr/lib/cmake/ a mistake?
<allee> afiestas: executing 2 x in a row: qdbus org.kde.kded /kded org.kde.kded.loadModule kscreen
<allee> makes kded4 crash and starting kded4 from command line crashes almost immediately again.  I've to uninstall kscreen , then kded4 can bestarted again.
<allee> afiestas: I have to build dbg pkgs to get a useful crash dumps.   Trying ...
<ScottK> allee: Is this on quantal?
<ScottK> If so, we have a pending update that is waiting for a proper test case to be accepted.
<Riddell> 4.9.5 is up!
<Riddell> needing a packager
<shadeslayer> I'm way too sleepy to do it ...
 * yofel remembers that we still need to put 4.9.4 into -proposed...
<ScottK> yofel: If you can do that (4.9.4) I can review/accept.
<yofel> ok, I'll try to do it later. I think we patched the worst regressions away
<ScottK> If there are still regressions, we should just wait for 4.9.5.
<shadeslayer> btw someone with an exopc should test https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-active/+archive/ppa
<shadeslayer> I probably won't be able to do it before next year
<freinhard> is there something like org.kubuntu.restrictedInstall for non-restricted packages?
<freinhard> or is the purpose to install any additional shiny feature?
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: ^^^
<JontheEchidna> org.kubuntu.restrictedInstall will install packages that are listed in src/daemon/installevent/installevent.cpp of kubuntu-notification-helper
<freinhard> JontheEchidna: ok. i had a look at the rekonq patch for this and from the arguments that got passed it looked like it would accept any package name
<freinhard> so i'll stay with qapt-batch
<JontheEchidna> the single package name it accepts is used to identify which list of pre-defined packags in installevent.cpp is presented to the user for installation: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1473919/
<JontheEchidna> it wasn't really meant to be a public-facing general-installation API, just something we could use when we needed to patch an application to offer to install things when we couldn't include them by default due to patent restrictions/ISO space
<JontheEchidna> If you're looking for a DBus api, QApt2 in 13.04+ has a better API similar to packagekit and aptdaemon's
<JontheEchidna> e.g. calls to the service return a Transaction DBus object that can be used to track the progress of the transaction
<JontheEchidna> and there's a C++ Transaction class within libqapt that can be used to get a QObject-with-signals-and-slots interface to the Transaction object on DBus
<JontheEchidna> http://api.kde.org/extragear-api/sysadmin-apidocs/libqapt/html/classQApt_1_1Transaction.html
<freinhard> JontheEchidna: ok, so for the moment i'll have to use qapt because that's gonna work on 12.04 and 12.10 as well?
<JontheEchidna> yeah
<freinhard> s/qapt/qapt-batch/
<kubotu> freinhard meant: "JontheEchidna: ok, so for the moment i'll have to use qapt-batch because that's gonna work on 12.04 and 12.10 as well?"
<JontheEchidna> yeah
<JontheEchidna> the command line API of qapt-batch didn't change between QApt1 -> QApt2, so that actually works out quite nicely for supporting both versions
<JontheEchidna> whereas the DBus API for the worker changed, so even if you used the inferior QApt1 DBus api, you'd also have to support the QApt2 DBus api for things to work everywhere
<freinhard> well since distribution packagers would kill me for providing software that offers to install packages, the feature won't be enabled anyways. so qapt-batch is probably good enough.
<Quintasan> \o
<xnox> Installing libiodbc2 removes a few of k* packages me is not sure if it's expected or transient in raring.
<allee> ScottK: sorry.  bad DSL for 6 hours :-(   Yes, this was in quantal.   
<ScottK> allee: There's a known issue with qdbus in quantal.  Let's see if it's the same issue.  Give me a minute to find the bug.
<allee> So no time yet to figure out how libkscreen-dbg is (auto)creted and list-missing  does not love me (can't get it to work)
<ScottK> xnox: Looks like probably transition not done right.  soprano should depend on it, I think.
<ScottK> allee: Sorry.  I was mistaken, I was thinking of qjson.
<allee> ScottK: fwiw I had to rebuild qjson from r on q due to >= 0.8 requirement
<ScottK> OK.
 * allee curses: since 4.10  background dim is jumping like crazy on connect to power
<allee> backlight dimming that is
<ScottK> Riddell: It seems libkdegames never go uploaded for 4.9.95 ...
 * ScottK fixes
#kubuntu-devel 2012-12-29
<BluesKaj> Hi all
 * ScottK has a Nexus 7 now, so can test PA 3 once it's ready.
<Quintasan> ScottK: Splendid
<Quintasan> lol
<Quintasan> olololololo
<Quintasan> ScottK: ping
<ScottK> Quintasan: pong
<ScottK> I see 4.9.4 piling up in the queue.
<ScottK> Is that your doing?
<yofel> mine
<Quintasan> ScottK: Do you happen to know if we pull additional pacakges depending on the language selected by the user during installation?
<ScottK> yofel: Thanks.
<ScottK> Quintasan: I don't.
<Quintasan> Hmm
<ScottK> I think we do if there's an internet connection, but IIRC it's Riddell who understands it best.
<yofel> Quintasan: the langpacks are generated from the same source and should all be identical
<Quintasan> yofel: I'm interested in the input magic
<yofel> hm, I'm not aware of any special casing there either but haven't looked at it much
<Quintasan> HRRRR
<Quintasan> ScottK: No wonder input magic does not work
<Quintasan> lemme check actually
<yofel> did you check how ubuntu handles that?
<Quintasan> not yet
<Quintasan> now I want to see what is exactly wrong with our stuff
<Quintasan> yeah
<Quintasan> ibus-qt4 does not pull ibus
<yofel> o.O
<Quintasan> We either pull ibus or patch ibus-qt4 to pull ibus which is more sane
<yofel> if it really needs ibus then latter
<Quintasan> ibus-qt4 will do nothing by itself
<yofel> ScottK: once the langpacks are up 4.9.4 is waiting for you
<ScottK> Thanks.  I'll review it tonight.
<Quintasan> ScottK: http://paste.kde.org/633290
<Quintasan> Think I can just upload that?
<ScottK> Quintasan: No.  Look at the depends it'll drag onto the image.
 * ScottK needs to go.  BBL.
<Quintasan> urgh
<Quintasan> gnome
<ScottK> Quintasan: Maybe the language packages that need an IM could depend on ibus?
<Quintasan> hmm
<Quintasan> ScottK: Makes sense
#kubuntu-devel 2012-12-30
<ScottK> yofel_: kde-baseapps is missing for 4.9.4 (not sure if that's in error or if there were no changes), but the build-dep requirement on konsole was bumped so either baseapps needs uploaded or the konsolve build-dep version needs to be bumped back down.
<ScottK> Same for libxkbfile
<ScottK> Nevermind.
<ScottK> Found baseapps.
<ScottK> libxkbfile is still an issue
<ScottK> Actually nevermind.  That one's not versioned, so konsole is fine.
<ScottK> yofel_: All accepted.  Thanks.
<ScottK> yofel_: It looks like there were some symbol file changes in kde4libs.  Once all 5 archs are built, would you please reconfirm the symbols file and upload again.
<kubotu> ::runtime-bugs:: [1070472] Esperanto did not appear in language menu @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1070472 (by siauderman)
<yofel> ScottK: kde4libs updated and uploaded, but please recheck if pkgkde-symbolshelper did the right thing as I'm not really sure it did: http://paste.kde.org/633692
<ScottK> yofel: That was just armel.  You need to use the batchpatch option on a directory of all 5 log files.
<ScottK> (rejected it)
<yofel> that's what I did...
<yofel> but let me try again
<ScottK> yofel: You'll know it's right when "confirmed on" at the top of the symbols file lists all the archs.
<ScottK> Sometimes if the changes are only in one arch then you need to make sure it doesn't change (for example) armel stuff to apply to all archs.
<yofel> ok, the logs that I have are:
<yofel> buildlog_ubuntu-quantal-amd64.kde4libs_4:4.9.4-0ubuntu0.1_BUILDING.txt  buildlog_ubuntu-quantal-i386.kde4libs_4:4.9.4-0ubuntu0.1_BUILDING.txt
<yofel> buildlog_ubuntu-quantal-armel.kde4libs_4:4.9.4-0ubuntu0.1_BUILDING.txt  buildlog_ubuntu-quantal-powerpc.kde4libs_4:4.9.4-0ubuntu0.1_BUILDING.txt
<yofel> buildlog_ubuntu-quantal-armhf.kde4libs_4:4.9.4-0ubuntu0.1_BUILDING.txt
<yofel> I'm running: pkgkde-symbolshelper batchpatch -v 4:4.9.4 ../logs/buildlog_ubuntu-quantal-*
<yofel> what it does is: http://paste.kde.org/633716
<yofel> seems like it ignores any files without diff?
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<soee> hi'
<yofel> ScottK: as it seems like batchpatch can only process actual patches I can't seem to force it to check something for all architectures and am lost on how to fix this by hand.
<yofel> what would you do here?
<yofel> s/and am/I'm/
<kubotu> yofel: You did something wrong... Try s/you/me/ or tell me "help sed"
<ScottK> yofel: OK.  Thanks.  I'll have a look later.
<jussi> hrm, getting a strange bug here
<jussi> unplug laptop from the wall, leaving plug in the laptop, it starts to flicker the brightness settings for ages. adjusting the brightness doesnt help
<jussi> anybody that acan reproduce? 
<jussi> Im on 4.9.4 from backports
<zorael> jussi: Like https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/udev/+bug/415023 ?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 415023 in gnome-settings-daemon (Ubuntu) "brightness is broken on MSI WIND U100" [Undecided,New]
<jussi> zorael: hard to tell as theres a lot of cruft on that bug, but maybe
<Noskcaj> the kubuntu amd64 oem daily's slideshow doesn't have arrows, it will only auto scroll. is this a bug in ubiquity or slideshow? is it only in oem?
#kubuntu-devel 2013-12-23
<ahoneybun> hello valorie
<ahoneybun> yofel Sput
<yofel> hey
<valorie> hi ahoneybun
<valorie> just finished all of my xmas shopping!
<ahoneybun> valorie: software pages are done and found some errors on the basic/advanced page and fixed them
<ahoneybun> nice
<valorie> most difficult to shop for person is taken care of
<valorie> nice
<valorie> now if everything that's still in transit arrives in time, I'm good
<valorie> except for xmas cards, which i didn't manage to send out
<valorie> sadly
<ahoneybun> oh
<ahoneybun> love the <keycap> and <code> tags on mediawiki
<valorie> yes indeed
<valorie> it is the best wiki system I've ever used
<soee> hmm
<soee> there is this strange begaviour
<soee> *h
<yofel> this default urgency change to medium is confusing me >.>
<soee> if i run Kubuntu and do reboot and now boot Windows Nvidia card is not visible (Optimius technology)
<ahoneybun> soee: on trusty?
<soee> if i run kubuntu, do shutdown, powerup laptop, boot Windows  than Nvidia card is visible
<soee> ahoneybun: yes but i had also similiarissue with sound on desktop on saucy
<ahoneybun> oh
<ahoneybun> a few bugs with bumblebee on trusty I know that
<soee> so it looks liek reboot has some influance on hardware oO but shutdown and bootup not
<soee> ahoneybun: oh bumblebee is totaly broken on trusty :)
<soee> had no problem on saucy but here it gives meliek 5 frames/s when running app with it (games)
<ahoneybun> yea
<soee> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2190031
<ahoneybun> I have bumblebee so I'm sticking with saucy
<soee> lucky you :D
<ahoneybun> yep
<yofel> my latest reboot at least fixed my FPS issues with nvidia (single GPU thankfully ;P)
<soee> some say nvidia-prime works for them: https://plus.google.com/110954078302330754910/posts/SDrprnmD7nW
<valorie> I can't be too sorry for people who install apha software, and then report problems in the forum, instead of the bug tracker
<soee> but for me it just crashes x
<ahoneybun> valorie: I fixed the references to Muon Software Center to Discover on the advanced page
<valorie> awesome!
<ahoneybun> yep
<valorie> damn, it is full dark already
<valorie> day went quickly
<ahoneybun> yea I did leave the house at all lol
<ahoneybun> did not
<ahoneybun> valorie: I need to get the other team members to check the docs so we can get them translated
<manchicken> Riddell: Submitted my patch
<kubotu> ::qt-bugs:: [1251178] qdbus and qdbusviewer crash with "No such file or directory" @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1251178 (by Mechanical snail)
<elcaset> hi everybody
<elcaset> anybody know if Kubuntu active might come back, or if it's been abandoned permanently?
 * apachelogger too tired for work :@
<valorie> {{{{{{{{{{{{{{hugs}}}}}}}}}}}}}}
 * valorie passes coffee, and orange juice to apachelogger
<valorie> I'm thinking some wake-up music might help
<valorie> how about the dropkick murphys?
<elcaset> nice
<elcaset> !
<valorie> oh, indeed
<valorie> I'm about full of xmas music by now
<valorie> although The Pogues Fairytale of New York is always a good one
<elcaset> i love that track :)>
<jussi> valorie: have you listened to the twisted sister christmas album? thats kinda fun...
<elcaset> and the junkie's X-mas by William S Burroughs
<valorie> omg, no
<valorie> what a hoot that they made one!
<valorie> School's Out for the Summer is a classic
<elcaset> backdoor santa from 1968 is awesome.
<elcaset> by clarence carter
<elcaset> on ATCO records
 * valorie copies all this down
<elcaset> youtube it!
<valorie> indeed
<valorie> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vmEfFlbqbbY
<valorie> this is awesome
<elcaset> that's pretty funny
<valorie> thanks jussi
<valorie> sheesh, I should have asked this chan about xmas music a long time ago!
<apachelogger> valorie: ! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qXavZYeXEc0 !
 * apachelogger fixed a bug \\o/
<elcaset> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s0NoalRsk5w  Clarence Carter (1968) back door santa
<elcaset> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EF1ct8LA6fA  Jackie & The Cedrics - Santa claus is coming to town surf 
<valorie> apachelogger: they are so young!
<valorie> and skinny
<valorie> and those glasses are awesome
<valorie> yay for bugfixes!
<valorie> thanks elcaset
<valorie> second
<elcaset> valorie: nae bother at all, pal.
<valorie> oh those lyrics are amazing
<valorie> why doesn't the radio play THAT?
<valorie> and that Jackie & The Cedrics -- who knew there was a Japanese surf band?
<valorie> I mean, of course there was
<valorie> rockin'
<apachelogger> japan also has brought great forms of prn to the world
<apachelogger> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R9dWMhSJq0c
<valorie> jussi: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=scqPtonqnH8&list=RDvmEfFlbqbbY
<valorie> I dunno, 'back door santa' sounds right up your alley......
<valorie> haha: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yzxLBdkN7OI&list=RDvmEfFlbqbbY
<valorie> love it
<elcaset> valorie: in the early 1990s surf revival , Jackie & the Cedrics were one of the best.  along with The Phantom Surfers, & The Mummies.  And they were all born in the 60s & 70s.
<valorie> apachelogger: I have seen Tokyo Ska Paradise Orchestra on youtube; they are great
<valorie> would be so fun live
<valorie> because they are flat-out insane
<valorie> perfect for ska
<valorie> The Mummies
<valorie> I might have heard of them
<valorie> great name
<elcaset> ja, they were a lot of fun
<elcaset> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u6kHN92Yv48
<valorie> impressive
<elcaset> valorie:    www.youtube.com/watch?v=kVea2hDIvlA  The Mummies
<valorie> I'm halfway through the junkie's xmas
<valorie> so burroughs.....
<elcaset> definetely
<elcaset> www.youtube.com/watch?v=em4PRv0haZE  the phantom surfers- schlock slot
<elcaset> and i'm done
<valorie> that was really amazing
<valorie> thank you, elcaset
<elcaset> :)>
<valorie> oh that mummies track is great!
<elcaset> yay!
<valorie> man, what you can find on youtube these days is fabu!
<valorie> I'm a total sucker for organ
<elcaset> true
<elcaset> analog organ
<valorie> almost any organ, really
<valorie> from classical to circus
<elcaset> nice
<valorie> the photo is great
<elcaset> ja, they're crazy
<valorie> haha, I've never heard a song about slot cars before
<valorie> that is xmas in a way
<valorie> so many years seeing the slot cars set up on xmas day
<valorie> then maybe again in the summer
<elcaset> all of those bands used to play in Bellingham for garage shock each year in the early 90s
<elcaset> good times
<valorie> damn that sounds fun
<elcaset> it was
<elcaset> then it petered out
<elcaset> unfortunately
<elcaset> the oh sees are still around they're more garage than surf
<elcaset> but great
<valorie> yeah, people have to feed themselves, and lose time to play around
<elcaset> yep
<elcaset> the rockabilly scene is still thriving
<valorie> damn, 2:30 nearly
<elcaset> ja, time fer bed
<valorie> I need to turn off this laptop and go to bed
<valorie> thanks for sharing your music with me
<valorie> niters
<elcaset> thanks fer likin it :)>
<elcaset> night
<valorie> my tastes are catholic
<elcaset> ?
<Quintasan> \o
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1263441] Typo in dependency of plasma-desktop package @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1263441 (by Sergey Basalaev)
<kubotu> ::runtime-bugs:: [1011961] sftp connection with password fails @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1011961 (by Arrigo Marchiori)
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<kubotu> ::runtime-bugs:: [1251140] KDE "display settings" control panel module displays empty window @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1251140 (by kolen)
<lordievader> Good afternoon.
<elcaset> anybody know if Kubuntu active might come back, or if it's been abandoned permanently?
<apachelogger> elcaset: when/if someone finds it in their heart to work on it, it will come back
<apachelogger> active was never mission critical, it's more a fun side project
<apachelogger> Riddell, shadeslayer: https://errors.ubuntu.com/problem/95fcfd1f22a96bba3087d32ddccdf3c4e2c97055 I do wonder what that is
<elcaset> apachelogger:  Thanks,  good to know.
<soee> apachelogger: ping
<apachelogger> soee: sup?
<soee> apachelogger: can you take a look http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lQQ09IhcSo8
<soee> i have this issue with menubar
<soee> and GTK apps
<soee> liek FF or Thunderbird
 * apachelogger was rather hoping for prn
<apachelogger> soee: ubuntu broke it
<apachelogger> they are using a different protocol now
<soee> ah ok
<ahoneybun> Riddell: have you seen the emails from rt?
<Chutney> anyone on who knows a fair bit about kubuntu/kde 'under the hood'?
<Chutney> :(
<yofel> depends on how you define under the hood
<Chutney> erm, true :/ I'll better phrase my question: Anyone online who knows about Kubuntu resource/power requirements? I've read about Kubuntu low fat settings, is this package still relevant in the latest releases?
<yofel> those aren't really relevant anymore. For resources you should have like 1G of memory or it's no fun with all the akonadi and nepomuk stuff running in the background. Power I can't say much as that heavily depends on the settings
<yofel> disabling nepomuk indexing always helps there if you don't need it
<Chutney> I see, thank you
<Chutney> I shouldnt class KDE as 'lightweight' though should I?
<vHanda> :(
<amateur> i am having trouble with my flash player/plugin after running a series of updates, is there anyone that would be able to help me plz?
<cortexA9> hello
<jose> Riddell: hey, cc'd you on the email to IS to get the website updated with the new content
<cortexA9> hey i am on 14.04
<cortexA9> but there is a problem
<cortexA9> doesn't start
<cortexA9> only with old kernel
<cortexA9> works
<soee> cortexA9: define doenst start
<cortexA9> i updated from 13.10 to 14.04 alpha
<cortexA9> soee: problems with disk
<cortexA9> read only filesystem
<ahoneybun> Riddell: a sysadmin has remove the pages dealing with this card https://trello.com/c/0OP7TUc7/67-delete-old-docs-from-kubuntu-org-doc
<Pete> hey folks
<Guest38273> wondering if anyone could help with aborked update
<Guest38273> tried to update to 4.12 but now I can't log in
<jussi> Guest38273: #kubuntu for support
<Guest38273> cheers
#kubuntu-devel 2013-12-24
<ahoneybun> hey valorie
<ahoneybun_> Howdy
<valorie> hi ahoneybun_
<ahoneybun> hello
<ahoneybun> valorie: https://trello.com/c/0OP7TUc7/67-delete-old-docs-from-kubuntu-org-doc
<valorie> super!
<ahoneybun> yep
<ahoneybun> I started getting the installation pages pushed over
<valorie> that is a lovely xmas gift to Kubuntu!
<ahoneybun> the old docs getting removed?
<valorie> getting the rest of the wiki stuff moved
<valorie> yes, and getting the old docs gone as well
<ahoneybun> yea
<valorie> it's fine to have old versions archived, but when folks google, the current stuff should pop to the top
<ahoneybun> yea
<ahoneybun> just need to get some fresh eyes on the pages that have been moved to userbase so we can push them to the translators
<valorie> perhaps write to -devel and some folks will have time over the holidays
<ahoneybun> yea
<ahoneybun> valorie: I'm getting the images over from the old wiki
<valorie> good deal
<ahoneybun> I'm becoming good at mediawiki as well
<ahoneybun> very similar rules as moinmoin
<valorie> sure, it's a wiki
<valorie> but nifty tools on top of that
<ahoneybun> but still
<ahoneybun> yea very nice tools
<ahoneybun> this is going to be a amazing release for the docs
<valorie> the wikipedia usage means that lots of testing is done
<valorie> mediawiki is the future, while moin is the past
<ahoneybun> http://userbase.kde.org/Kubuntu/Installation/DiskSetup'
<ahoneybun> love the note and warning system
<ahoneybun> anyway brb
<valorie> excellent
<valorie> I like the link to the ubuntu diskspace page
<ahoneybun> back
<ahoneybun> christmas eve
<ahoneybun> valorie: so all the pages have been moved over
<valorie> \o/
<valorie> I noticed that you have removed most of the construction tags
<ahoneybun> yep
<ahoneybun> I believe so
<ahoneybun> yea
<valorie> that says that they are done
<valorie> and ready for translation
<ahoneybun> maybe add a note tag about them needing to be read
<valorie> if you want people to check them first, we should put the construction tag back
<ahoneybun> proof read
<valorie> ok
<valorie> did you add the categories you want?
<ahoneybun> I'll leave a note
<ahoneybun> not yet going to look into that
<ahoneybun> now
<valorie> ok
<ahoneybun> how do you do that?
<valorie> like I said, look at the amarok manual pages in the edit view
<valorie> we'll want category Kubuntu and version number, at least
<ahoneybun> yea' on all the pages?
<valorie> yes
<valorie> and if you want others, for more fine-grain, that's fine
<valorie> just pick a system and we'll keep to it
<ahoneybun> I see
<valorie> so for instance when this cycle is done, we can quickly see which pages have been updated and which still need doing
<valorie> just by searching for the category
<ahoneybun> excellent point
<valorie> sec
<ahoneybun> added categories and the note about proofread
<valorie> well, why a note?
<valorie> that is what the construction tag is for
<valorie> that tells the translators to wait
<ahoneybun> ok I'll change it
<ahoneybun> ok done
<ahoneybun> so all the pages are moved over, categories placed, construction tags placed, just need proofreading
<valorie> awesome!
<ahoneybun> <kubuntu-users@lists.ubuntu.com> is this the right address right?
 * valorie gets out the magick wand to make devels WANT to read over the pages
<valorie> for the users, yes
<valorie> if you want devels, it is -devel not -user
<valorie> err
<valorie> let me check whether or not it is -users or -user
<valorie> -users
<valorie> i hate fiddly stuff like that
<ahoneybun> so I'm right?
<valorie> yes
<ahoneybun> working on the email to both lists
<ahoneybun> darn kmail
<ahoneybun> cant get it setup to send mail
<ahoneybun> just used webclient
<valorie> that was my problem years ago
<valorie> it received mail just fine
<valorie> but one day stopped sending it
<valorie> and ever since it's crashed on startup
<valorie> haven't tried again for awhile
<ahoneybun> it has to be setup right
<valorie> yes, and there is something key I'm doing wrong
<valorie> for now, gmail is fine
<valorie> one of these days I'll have time to mess with it
<ahoneybun> yea
<ahoneybun> I couldn't be happier with this move 
<valorie> I really loved it, and it's still my favorite
<valorie> I've tried a lot of 'em over the years
<valorie> from pine on
<ahoneybun> yea
<ahoneybun> oh
<valorie> oh?
<ahoneybun> nothing
<ahoneybun> I just saw that comment about the magic wand lol
<valorie> :-)
<valorie> and I do have such a wand
<valorie> ooo, I just noticed that my clever husband found and put up the stockings
<ahoneybun> nice lol
<ahoneybun> we got a new follower on the google+ page for the docs
<valorie> cool
<ahoneybun> also posted our need for people on our google+ pag
<valorie> good move
<ahoneybun> yep
<ahoneybun> anyway off to bed for netflix lol
<jalcine> o
<jalcine> *o/
<valorie> niters ahoneybun
<valorie> hi jalcine
<jalcine> hey valorie
<jalcine> what's keeping you up?
<ahoneybun> valorie: same to you one day we need to have a video chat lol
<valorie> jalcine: it's only 10:30!
 * ahoneybun watches Ramsey /away
 * valorie watches doctor who
<jalcine> it's 1:30 here :$
<jalcine> I actually just got here about an hour ago
<jalcine> home for the holidays \o/
<jalcine> going to read more into C++ and TDD so I can be of some use
<lordievader> Good morning.
<Riddell> hola
<Riddell> valorie: christmas special tomorrow!
<lordievader> Riddell: The Christmas Special of Dr. Who?
<Riddell> yes
<Riddell> but first, birthday special!
<lordievader> Whoo nice :) Lets see if I can convince my family to watch it.
<Quintasan> Riddell: It is your birthday, isn't it?
<Quintasan> Happy Birthday in that case
<Quintasan> kubotu: order party for Riddell
 * kubotu gives everyone a party hat and a hand full of conffeti.
 * kubotu turns on tha most funky party music as well as the all shiny disco ball.
<kubotu> Riddell: wanna dance with me? :-)
 * kubotu starts shaking her tight ass
<xnox> Quintasan: kubotu: that's just wrong. =)
<Quintasan> xnox: Ask apachelogger about those lines
<Quintasan> I'm responsible for the alcohol ones
<Quintasan> :P
<apachelogger> booze baby, booze
<apachelogger> Riddell: happy bday honey
<Quintasan> well
<yofel> you scared him away ^^
<yofel> happy birthday Riddell!
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<elcaset> Thanks for all of your work on Kubuntu, Riddell, & happy birthday, too :)>
<elcaset> Hi
<Riddell> aww, thanks Quintasan, apachelogger_, yofel 
<shadeslayer> Riddell: happy birthday!
<mitya57> Happy birthday Riddell! :)
<Riddell> thanks shadeslayer, mitya57 :)
<ahoneybun> Riddell: happy birthday
<Riddell> thanks ahoneybun!
<ahoneybun> np
<soee> i would like to see/get something like that: https://plus.google.com/117780268233281641238/posts/hcrBb5KZ4v4
<soee> but with Kubuntu logo -:)
<kubotu> ::qt-bugs:: [1263973] package libqtgui4 4:4.8.3+dfsg-0ubuntu3 failed to install/upgrade: cannot copy extracted d... @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1263973 (by Ronald Nelson)
<falktx> hey guys, short question here
<falktx> in 12.04 kubuntu backports ppa, only kde-runtime and a few other packages have been updated to 4.12
<falktx> everything else is on 4.11.x
<falktx> is there a reason for this?
<falktx> also, I have a custom kde-runtime package on my ppa which depends on these backports, but it can't be built because nepomuk is still on 4.11.3
<falktx> since the ppa where these packages are built is private (https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ninjas/+archive/ppa) I don't know what to do...
<falktx> I'd appreciate to get some answers, thanks
<yofel> uh, that doesn't look right at all
<yofel> falktx: I'm resyncing all the packages so the missing ones get copied
<yofel> Riddell: I think your copy script has a bug ^^
<falktx> yofel: so it was likely a script error?
<yofel> probably, I can't see any other obvious reason
 * yofel off for the rest of the evening
<falktx> maybe it's because the ppa is on its limits?
<falktx> 22.5 GiB (93.75%) of 24.0 GiB
<vHanda> What is the problem with Nepomuk?
<falktx> it's still on 4.11.3
<falktx> while some of the packages are on 4.12
<falktx> vHanda: kde-runtime was built against nepomuk 4.12, but that version is not in the ppa
<falktx> it was not copied over
<vHanda> okay. So packaging problem, nothing wrong with nepomuk
<falktx> correct
<ahoneybun> Hey guys
#kubuntu-devel 2013-12-25
<linux> hello anyone here?
<Riddell> yep
<ahoneybun> valorie: I see we got one person wanting to proofread for us
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1264016] can't create pen tablet profile @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1264016 (by Risto Pekkala)
<manchicken> Good news! I figured out how to submit patches!
<manchicken> https://git.reviewboard.kde.org/r/114650/
<manchicken> Happy Christmas to Europe.
<manchicken> valorie: What do you need proofreading on?
<ahoneybun> Hello all
 * Riddell blogs http://blogs.kde.org/2013/12/25/photo-triage-kde-retrospective
<manchicken> Riddell: Want me to tag you as a reviewer on my libqapt RB post?
<manchicken> I finally got it submitted.
<Riddell> manchicken: you can do but I doubt I'd be the best since I've never looed at libqapt
<manchicken> Righto.
<manchicken> I'm just hoping someone gives me a review :)
<manchicken> The changes to libqapt make kubuntu-debug-installer's changes much more possible.
<Riddell> yay
<Riddell> I'm sure someone will
<manchicken> The biggest problem I was having with kubuntu-debug-installer was that I kept on trashing my apt setup whenever I tested it... I fixed that bug in libqapt.
<manchicken> Also, we also have the ability to specifically determine which sources.list file the entry goes into.
<manchicken> Yay, JonT reviewed it!
<manchicken> Weaksauce... he wants multiple patches.
<valorie> happy birthday, Riddell!
<valorie> probably a bit late.....
<ahoneybun> hey people
<ahoneybun> hey valorie
<valorie> hey ahoneybun
<valorie> merry christmas
<ahoneybun> merry christmas
 * ahoneybun just needs to deal with this card https://trello.com/c/jpa4Ob0g/70-wiki-kubuntu-org-forward-to-wiki-kubuntu-org-kubuntu
<ahoneybun> valorie: I don't have any presents lol
<ahoneybun> I sent a email to rt about that card with you and Riddell as cc's 
<valorie> good
<valorie> I'll read it in a bit
<ahoneybun> ok
<ahoneybun> I'm rereading the email about my membership :)
<ahoneybun> makes me happy to look at the work
<valorie> me too
<valorie> {{{{{{{hugs}}}}}}}}
<valorie> you rock
<ahoneybun> thanks you too val
<ahoneybun> I was wondering about the mini-docs
<ahoneybun> since all the docs can be translated now
<ahoneybun> with mediawiki
<valorie> and my comment is, do we need them, if we can get everything translated?
<valorie> the original idea was to have a small subset so those could be translated
<valorie> but if it all is -- our docs are not that large a package
<ahoneybun> we don't really need them in my option
<ahoneybun> since they were dealing with the problem of translating on the moinmoin system
<valorie> I agree
<ahoneybun> but we have mediawiki not
<valorie> I think they were darkwing's idea
<ahoneybun> *now which removes the need
<valorie> in response to a problem we no longer have
<ahoneybun> yea
<valorie> and he's not helping out
<valorie> so
<valorie> buh bye
<ahoneybun> so remove from trello
<valorie> imo
<valorie> cool
<ahoneybun> agreed +1
<ahoneybun> this is a good idea https://trello.com/c/rdjcoZVZ/74-update-screenshot-to-14-04
<ahoneybun> and with mediawiki we can do it
<ahoneybun> wrong link
<ahoneybun> https://trello.com/c/ubPSfp6f/73-video-tutorials-for-kubuntu-docs
<ahoneybun> there
<valorie> yes, that sounds really useful
<valorie> people learn in different ways
<valorie> videos don't help ME
<valorie> but some love 'em
<ahoneybun> I like pictures  and videos
<ahoneybun> more hands on as well
<valorie> yes
<ahoneybun> https://trello.com/c/gTWl12rt/76-advanced-page-set-for-14-04 with this should we include things like hotspot usage, wine, alien and such?
<valorie> I think we should link to pages about those topics, sure
<valorie> people ask, so we should provide information if we have it
<valorie> short, accurate, sweet
<ahoneybun> ok Volken has one about hotspot usage (with pictures
<ahoneybun> on a askubuntu or something like that
<ahoneybun> also http://userbase.kde.org/Kubuntu/Contribute maybe use this on kubuntu.org as the Contibute page?
<ahoneybun> I know I need to talk to Riddell and them first
<valorie> perhaps send an email to -devel and discuss our page, and the present Contribute page
<valorie> personally, I'd like to see the same content used multiple places, so that one update makes everything current
<ahoneybun> mirroring
<ahoneybun> like docs.kubuntu.org
<valorie> right
<valorie> updating the same info multiple places is a bit nuts
<ahoneybun> yea
<ahoneybun> email sent
<ahoneybun> we got one email back about the proofreading
<valorie> cool
<valorie> I've been afk most of today, and will be tomorrow too
<ahoneybun> ok
<ahoneybun> I find it funny that Ubuntu Ohio LoCo is following our Google+ page
<valorie> why is that funny?
<valorie> probably someone in the leadership is a kub. users
<valorie> user
<ahoneybun> yea
<valorie> we are part of the ubuntu community after all
<ahoneybun> I just updated the page with our new wiki url and trello page
 * ahoneybun just realized we can theme docs.kubuntu.org how we want if we wanted to do more work lol
<valorie> cool
<ahoneybun> since we are not on wiki.kubuntu.org anymore
<ahoneybun> I kinda want to make nice page
<ahoneybun> just wonder if I have the skill
<valorie> one of these days it would be good to do a search on wiki.ubuntu.org for "kubuntu" and see what's there
<ahoneybun> yea
<valorie> might be good stuff, or stuff needing fixing or deletion
<ahoneybun> god my site design class seems so long ago lol
<ahoneybun> can't remember anything
<valorie> there are a lot of good books and sites about good design
<ahoneybun> yea
<ahoneybun> trying to go simple
<ahoneybun> http://www.modny73.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/08/Clean-Minimal-Web-Designs-cover.jpg like this
<valorie> that's always the best, for sure
<ahoneybun> logo on the right then pages on the left
<ahoneybun> buttons
<valorie> without the models, I hope
<ahoneybun> minus the women of course
<ahoneybun> yea lol
<valorie> looks good
<ahoneybun> I want it to keep the Kubuntu colors as well
<ahoneybun> to look nice
<ahoneybun> and use GIMP and such to make the buttons
<lordievader> Good morning.
<valorie> right, we need to fit in with the rest of the site
<ahoneybun> lordievader: hey !
<lordievader> Hey ahoneybun, Merry Christmas! How are you?
<ahoneybun> valorie: I made a site for my class that had 3 different buttons for each action
<ahoneybun> normal, hover, click
<ahoneybun> lordievader: same to you and good
<valorie> I like the hover class: what will this do?
<valorie> I really miss that in mobile apps
<valorie> no clue what clicking a button will do, sometimes
<valorie> and no way to find out except trying it
<lordievader> ahoneybun: I had some question about the kde userbase. I need an account to edit the site, how do I make one since my bugs.kde account doesn't work.
<valorie> identity.kde.org
<valorie> they are working to integrate the bugs accounts, but that isn't done yet
<lordievader> Ah I see, thanks.
<ahoneybun> or google
 * lordievader heads over to identity.kde.org
<valorie> one problem is that some people have multiple bko accounts, because for instance they work on one thing for work, another at not-work
<lordievader> ahoneybun: I tried that, got some error there.
<valorie> I don't think the google stuff is working out
<ahoneybun> yea just saying
<valorie> identity is getting better and better
<ahoneybun> yea I just made a new account
<valorie> ?
<valorie> you shouldn't have more than one
<valorie> if you do, you can get the sysadmins to merge them, I think
 * lordievader has an account :)
<ahoneybun> idk could not get in anymore
<ahoneybun> or at all
<ahoneybun> lordievader: We have all the pages moved over to userbase now :)
<lordievader> ahoneybun: Ah great, lovely.
<ahoneybun> yep
<ahoneybun> just need them to be proofread again incase I messed something up when I moved them over
<ahoneybun> valorie: https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-BiDKXNbAJzU/UqiPbBy8vDI/AAAAAAAAIYw/6wRRjd69eRA/w1064-h599-no/The-Time-of-the-Doctor-POST.png
<lordievader> Hmm, do I need to do some additional things? Or should I wait because the systems need to sync? I can't login to the userbase.kde.
<valorie> lordievader: ask at #kde-sysadmin
<lordievader> Too bad I can't watch Dr. Who tonight. I hope they put it on the iPlayer.
<valorie> they can check the account and make sure everything is ok
<valorie> lordievader: I think it is recording now
<valorie> I was going to wait, but I might break down and watch......
<ahoneybun> valorie: excellent follow up to my email
<valorie> "=_
<valorie> sheesh
<valorie> :-)
<valorie> total finger/keyboard mismatch
<ahoneybun> <keycap></keycap> <code></code> are awesome lol
<ahoneybun> so early
<ahoneybun> 3:30 am
<lordievader> ahoneybun: Here it is 9:30 am ;)
<ahoneybun> wow
<ahoneybun> 12/25?
<lordievader> ahoneybun: Yes.
<ahoneybun> wow
<lordievader> Is that strange?
<ahoneybun> no just different
<ahoneybun> timezone are funny lol
<ahoneybun> valorie: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cP6VqB4klpQ&feature=player_detailpage#t=118
<valorie> ahoneybun: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H7jtC8vjXw8
<valorie> sad how much of that I recognize
<ahoneybun> yea lol
<ahoneybun> it has erb in it'
<ahoneybun> 2013 went by so fast
<lordievader> When you're having fun time goes twice as fast. ahoneybun, you had a lot of fun ;)
<ahoneybun> oh I did? lol
<ahoneybun> yea I did
<lordievader> ;)
<ahoneybun> lol brought back the Docs that is the biggest one
 * lordievader is now able to edit the Documentation :D
<ahoneybun> sweet
<lordievader> But first I need to comment/document my art project and make it available on Github.
<ahoneybun> any news on the installer for 14.04>
<ahoneybun> what is it going to look like so we can update those installer images
<ahoneybun> ?
<k1310> hi
<k1310> is there anyone with problems running eclipse in kubuntu 13.10?
<codeforfun> k1310: hi, what problems/errors do you encounter?
<k1310> Hi, it's a core dump, i'm reading in forums that it could be related to the system preferences, it's a bug of the java vm
<codeforfun> k1310: are you unable to start Eclipse? it crashes right at startup or afterwards?
<k1310> at startup
<k1310> it seems to work changing the gtk2 theme of kde
<k1310> ok, i'ts working now
<k1310> thank you codeforfun, for your attention!
<Quintasan> \o
<Quintasan> codeforfun:  good job "debugging" that at first attempt
<Quintasan> took me a while to figure out what the hell is going on with eclispe
<Quintasan> eclipse even*
<codeforfun> Quintasan: yes, problems with Eclipse I had usually involved: having the right JVM, settings in eclipse.ini , or the correct theme on the desktop environment, i.e. GTK+ apps discrepancies in a non-GTK DE
<codeforfun> k1310: btw https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Uniform_Look_for_Qt_and_GTK_Applications
<Mamarok> oh my, I forgot Riddell's birthday :( Happy belated one, then :)
<soee_> kded4 crashes lately
<BluesKaj> Merry Christmas to all !
<ahoneybun> Merry Christmas people
<Noskcaj> merry christmas (for yesterday) ahoneybun 
<shadeslayer> Riddell: how was Doctor Who
<Noskcaj> shadeslayer, Would you mind seeing which of the ktp packages can be fakesynced? Most of them can, and it's an unnecessary diff from debian for most of them.
<valorie> I held off watching the Doctor until tonight!
<valorie> extra xmas treat
<valorie> happy christmas, everybody
<acmarques> Alguém pode me dizer porque o compiz não funciona no Kubuntu 13.10?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: a bit over sentimental but good as always
<Riddell> shadeslayer: looks like the new doctor will be a bit grumpyer
<ahoneybun> Riddell: don't I have not seen it yey!
<ahoneybun> yet
#kubuntu-devel 2013-12-26
<elcaset> creepy Krampusnacht everyone!
<ahoneybun> so who is online?
<Noskcaj> o/
<valorie> o/
<valorie> unpacking my new coffee grinder
<valorie> now I need to get some fresh beans
<valorie> :-)
<ahoneybun> sweet
<ahoneybun> I got Kubuntu 12.04 in a VB
<ahoneybun> updating backports on it to KDE 4.12
<valorie> ah, you like the LTS
 * valorie prefers just under leading edge
<ahoneybun> well just for a VB
<ahoneybun> 13.10 dual boot
<valorie> nice
<ahoneybun> yep
<ahoneybun> just messing around I got a great xmas gift 
<valorie> a new computer?
<ahoneybun> http://aokp.co/devices/m7vzw
<ahoneybun> I'm good wiith my laptop
<valorie> aha, same phone I have
<valorie> love it
<Noskcaj> ahoneybun, Your laptop must be better than mine then. This one won't run ubiquity in a VM, so linux AU got me a new PC for christmas
<valorie> I found out today that both my sons have it as well
<Noskcaj> And nice phone
<Noskcaj> I probably should get a phone
<valorie> kdeconnect works well on it
<ahoneybun> Noskcaj: new lenovo ideapad y510p
<valorie> I can control amarok with my phone!
<ahoneybun> I need to fix it can't get it to work right for some reason
<ahoneybun> kdeconnect
<ahoneybun> just waiting on that email about wiki.kubuntu.org redirect, and for the pages to be reviewed
<ahoneybun> valorie: https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-y7lPJr20f2c/UruxQVErVaI/AAAAAAAAcYc/W0N3GjyyIAY/w640-h602-no/fly.png
<ahoneybun> also got my pi to work as a server
<valorie> haha
<valorie> I've not watched the special yet
 * valorie has self control!
<ahoneybun> sorry
<valorie> but I probably will next
<valorie> oh, it's fine
<ahoneybun> was on google drive somewhere
<valorie> character is what I find most interesting
<valorie> not so much plot
<valorie> although, doctor who plots are usually devilishly fun
<ahoneybun> yep
<valorie> they mess with your head
<ahoneybun> yea lol
<jalcine> they really made it full circle with the plot for Who.
 * jalcine isn't sure if valorie is watching atm
<valorie> I'm watching the farewell to Matt Smith
<valorie> I'm going to miss him a lot
<valorie> he was FUN
<ovidiu-florin> Hello world
<ovidiu-florin> Merry Christmas Every one and happy hollydays.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<BluesKaj> kded keeps crashing so I can't file a bug report , perhaps somebody here can look at, and copy the info posted here, http://pastebin.kde.org/peb3400ff , and post it to the KDE Bug Tracking System
<yofel> same here, doesn't look like kde's fault though
<BluesKaj> ok yofel , i logged into kde and it's already been reported 
<BluesKaj> Qt?
<yofel> not that they can do anything about it as this seems to be a broken ntrack
<BluesKaj> ntrack? , pls explain, yofel
<yofel> BluesKaj: still looking into it, but it seems like a FTBFS fix for ntrack is the problem
<yofel> try downgrading ntrack-module-libnl-0 to 016-1.1 and see if kded works
<BluesKaj> the bug seems to be a dup , someone already filed aone
<yofel> xnox: bug 1264293
<ubottu> bug 1264293 in ntrack (Ubuntu) "ntrack-module-libnl-0_016-1.1ubuntu1 crashes kded4" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1264293
<yofel> if you have some time to look at it
<yofel> BluesKaj: do you have the kde report at hand?
<BluesKaj> yofel, http://pastebin.kde.org/peb3400ff
<yofel> hm, thanks
<lordievader> Good afternoon.
<Quintasan> !@#$!@
<Quintasan> I'm full and there is still a ton of cake to eat.
<Quintasan> What am I supposed to do?
<ovidiu-florin> Quintasan: share
<Quintasan> ovidiu-florin: Come to Poland then :P
<Quintasan> ovidiu-florin: How is ufw-kde packaging coming along?
<ovidiu-florin> haven't been thare yet
<ovidiu-florin> slow
<Quintasan> If you need some help then I'm can lend you a hand
<ovidiu-florin> I've had lot's of projects for school + work...
<Quintasan> I can*
<ovidiu-florin> and now the hollydays
<ovidiu-florin> I think I can handle it if I'll gather the time
<Quintasan> Sure, take your time.
<Quintasan> Well, back to eating I guess.
<ovidiu-florin> but I'll have to ask about a few specific things
<ovidiu-florin> yeah.. FOOOOOOD
<BluesKaj> running 13.0 now since 14.04 segfaults kded , no power mgmnt or startup /service manager available on both 14.04 installs . laptop and desktop
<BluesKaj> 13.10
<ovidiu-florin> does plasma2 come in trusty?
<BluesKaj> never rteally checked
<Quintasan> I do not think we are going to ship plasma2 in Trusty
<Quintasan> it's an LTS
<yofel> we are not
<yofel> BluesKaj: if you're on amd64 you can install http://people.ubuntu.com/~yofel/tmp/ntrack-module-libnl-0_016-1.1ubuntu2_amd64.deb to fix kded
<yofel> though I added a (small) memory leak as far as I see
<BluesKaj> yofel, thanks 
<BluesKaj> my laptop is an intel 64 bit , but desktop is amd64
<yofel> should be the same thing - unless that's an itanium ^^
<BluesKaj> nope . it's just an i3 
<BluesKaj> ok , bbl
<yofel> then it's both x86_64 (just usually called amd64 because amd invented it)
<yofel> xnox: ping
<yofel> can it be that you uploaded my debdiff with the fix taken out of it?
<yofel> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6641259/ might be a better solution btw.
<shadeslayer> Riddell: *nod*
<yofel> stop talking about dr.who ;P
<yofel> I want to catch up on the old episodes first (still a few to go)
<shadeslayer> :)
<Quintasan> I'm still free from Dr. Who plague o/
<shadeslayer> unfortunately ^^
<yofel> no fez for you then ^^
<Quintasan> I don't need it. I need more free time 
<Quintasan> ;_;
<shadeslayer> sounds like a time machine
<shadeslayer> *like you need a
<Quintasan> Time stopping machine
<shadeslayer> I totally kludged that up, real life does not mingle well with IRC
<Quintasan> It does, start lurking on your phone xD 
<shadeslayer> no thx
<shadeslayer> I started doing that at one point
<shadeslayer> lost all sanity
<Quintasan> Lol 
<xnox> yofel: lol, yes. yeah looks better, let me upload that into debian.
<yofel> heh, thanks
<xnox> yofel: i thought it's 3.0 (quilt) but it clearly isn't, hence broken upload =)
#kubuntu-devel 2013-12-27
<ahoneybun> hey valorie
<valorie> hi ahoneybun
<valorie> how was your xmas?
<ahoneybun> how are you doing?
<ahoneybun> good
<valorie> oh excellent, I just ate some of the chocolate Santa left for me
<valorie> :-)
<valorie> plus, I got the coffee grinder I wanted
<valorie> and other cool stuff
<ahoneybun> sweet
<valorie> you still liking your htc one?
<ahoneybun> yep
<valorie> did you root it?
<ahoneybun> trying AOKP nightly so yea
<valorie> wowzers
<valorie> I don't mind sense
<ahoneybun> they released a build for my phone on xmas
<valorie> I did move that feed thing off the home screen
<ahoneybun> so I was like "OHHHH YEAAA"
<ahoneybun> I liked Sense
<ahoneybun> made a back up of Stock just in case
<valorie> hahahah, I'm watching the Rachel Maddow show, and they are doing a recap of "The Best New Thing" bits -- did you see the Ukrainian dog that looks like Putin?
<valorie> such a nice way to look back over last year
<ahoneybun> lol nope
<valorie> http://nymag.com/daily/intelligencer/2013/09/putin-dog-photo-looks-like-russia.html
<valorie> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wiKKU3rU5oM
<ahoneybun> lol
<valorie> it's an amazing resemblance
<ahoneybun> yea
<valorie> this is the best hour of year, lol
<ahoneybun> I got my 23 inch monitor up
 * valorie sticks with the lappy
<ahoneybun> yea
<ahoneybun> i have my laptop as well
<valorie> I prefer laptops, and have no desktop box
<ahoneybun> only thing I have right now
 * ahoneybun is waiting for people to review the docs
 * valorie is waiting for the contractors to finally arrive
<valorie> supposedly 8am tomorrow
<ahoneybun> ok
<ahoneybun> nice'
<valorie> after the demolition, it will be
<valorie> I hope
<ahoneybun> yea
<ahoneybun> oh docs
<soee> good morning
<soee> someone else has lately: kded4 PID: 7410 Signal: Segmentation fault (11)
<soee> *Trusty
<ahoneybun> soee: hey
<soee> hi ahoneybun
<lordievader> Good morning.
<Riddell> happy 27th
<Riddell> feels wrong to have a day without a name now
<Odur> thirdmas?
<Odur> :)
<Riddell> Boxed In Day?
 * Riddell blogs http://blogs.kde.org/2013/12/27/photo-retrospective-ubuntu
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<drx_> hello. Anyone knows where I need to look into when after upgrading from 12.10 to 13.10 (via 13.04) in a dual screen setup suddenly there are 2 screensavers running (one on each screen) instead of one spanning both? While in System Settings / Screen Locker clicking test it works as expected (spanning one screen) but once it activates due to idle time, there are two independent ones.
<BluesKaj> drx_, kubuntu i assume , perhaps yourgrphics card settings need some diting
<BluesKaj> editing
<drx_> BluesKaj there's pretty much no option to set anything unless you mean manually editing xorg.conf
<BluesKaj> drx_, ok , I was thinking dual outs on the graphics card could have separate settings ...dunno much about multiple monotors anyway
<BluesKaj> including the spelling of monitors :)
<Peace-> happy new year !
<Peace-> and bye bye 
<soee> ;]
<drx_> hehe. Yeah the weird thing is that it works as expected when I click the "test" button in the setup screen. I just doesn't work correctly when it actually fires. When the screensaver is active and I move the mouse, I get the pw dialog on the screen the mouse was moved but on the second screen the screen saver there is still running. If I move the mouse over there to the second screen I get the pw dialog there too...
<drx_> it's as if the dual-screen mode is only active for the kde-wm
#kubuntu-devel 2013-12-28
<ahoneybun> hey valorie
<valorie> evening, ahoneybun
<ahoneybun> did the people come by to work on your house?
<valorie> yep
<valorie> left a few hours ago, leaving an almost totally empty box behind
<valorie> my air cleaner filter was clogged with white dust
<valorie> the good news: very little mold
<valorie> \o/
<valorie> how are you?
<ahoneybun> good just got back from walking to the store going to play poker with a friend
<ahoneybun> lordievader: ovidiu-florin miss talking to you guys
<ahoneybun> the backports ppa broke 12.04 lol
<ahoneybun> well kwin I think
<valorie> interestin
<valorie> g
<ahoneybun> yea going to use 13.10 now
<valorie> any reports on that yet?
<ahoneybun> nope did not report forgot
<ahoneybun> I mean it is a vm
<valorie> those reports are important
<ahoneybun> yea...
<ahoneybun> btw found out that kmail can have a converstion view
<valorie> nice
<valorie> so you got it working?
<ahoneybun> the 12.04?
<ahoneybun> I got kmail working in my 13.10 dual boot 
<valorie> cool
<ahoneybun> reading email not sure about sending
 * valorie still hasn't taken the time to get kmail working
 * ahoneybun will be back going into Kubuntu
<ahoneybun> back 
<ahoneybun> on my tablet
<valorie> you have kub. on your tablet?
<ahoneybun> nope 
<ahoneybun> android CM 10.2
<ahoneybun> I did have KDE Plasma Active
<valorie> ok, you said "ahoneybun will be back going into Kubuntu"
<ahoneybun> but though Suse
<ahoneybun> sorry started to play poker
<ahoneybun> wanted to keep talking though
<valorie> right, we don't have an active package any more
<ahoneybun> yea
<ahoneybun> I got a bluetooth keyboard on it
<valorie> you could take that over......
<ahoneybun> ?
<ahoneybun> oh
<valorie> the active package
<ahoneybun> the packe
<ahoneybun> package
<ahoneybun> I mean I don't mind testing it
<ahoneybun> I might look into that
<ahoneybun> for tablet you mean
<valorie> yup
<ahoneybun> there are build images for the desktop
<valorie> I think phone is a bit much
<ahoneybun> yea'
<valorie> how many people have touch screens on desktop?
<ahoneybun> over used market tbh
<valorie> I'm guessing very few
<ahoneybun> trusty images
<ahoneybun> 32bit I think
<valorie> some laptops are coming out with touch screens, but that seems silly to me
<valorie> oh, well
<valorie> bbiab
<ahoneybun> yea
<ahoneybun> I do not see much talk about my idea of working on the contribute page of kubuntu.org
<ahoneybun> anyway we are getting more followers on both google+ pages
<ahoneybun> 3 people added the Docs page
<ahoneybun> Riddell: hello
<lordievader> Good morning.
<lordievader> ahoneybun: I guess the time difference is among the culprits ;)
<Riddell> ahoneybun: hi
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<Quintasan> ScottK, Riddell: We have an interesting mail from Paul White. Do we want to use http://packages.qa.ubuntu.com/ for Kubuntu package testing?
<Quintasan> The mail is on our Mailing list obviously.
<yofel_> Quintasan: IMO having at least our distro-specific stuff there be sensible. KDE won't test that ^^
<yofel_> *might be
<Quintasan> hmm
<Quintasan> true that
<Quintasan> yofel: Willing to respond? I'm on my phone currently
<yofel> hm, can do later. I'm wondering where those bugs live that he's talking about
<ahoneybun> hello all
<ahoneybun> hey lordievader valorie
<valorie> greets, ahoneybun
<ahoneybun> I finally got back into the wiki lol
<ahoneybun> forgot my password
<valorie> I think Identity will let you reset it
<Noskcaj> apachelogger_, I'm trying to merge libindi, do you think the libfli build dep is the only change?
<BluesKaj> is 4.12 available in the 13.10 backports ?
<BluesKaj> i haven't checked
<BluesKaj> I would , but I'm transferring file atm
<BluesKaj> files
<valorie> hmmm, http://docs.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/KubuntuDocs.html points to Trusty docs
<valorie> shouldn't we have Saucy and 12.04 docs there?
<valorie> we develop for the next cycle on the wiki, and put the current release on the website, correct?
<valorie> ahoneybun, Riddell, and whoever: ^^^^
 * valorie is fixing https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/SystemDocumentation
#kubuntu-devel 2013-12-29
<Riddell> valorie: the 10 minute update cron is still running, that needs to be fixed
<valorie> on that page, you mean?
<valorie> it has an edit conflict; dunno why
<valorie> the "two edits" it shows are identical
<valorie> ok, I just removed one and the error message, resaved, and now it seems fine
<valorie> I assume you were talking about the wiki page
<ahoneybun> what now
<valorie> my main question is that http://docs.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/KubuntuDocs.html points to Trusty docs
 * ahoneybun looks
<valorie> that should be Saucy docs
<valorie> and possibly to 12.04 stuff
<valorie> our wiki pages are a cycle ahead of published docs
<ahoneybun> saucy uses Muon Discover or Center by default?
<valorie> or should be
<ahoneybun> oh
<ahoneybun> yea 
<ahoneybun> that would follow with this card https://trello.com/c/kGdJM3I1/71-make-docs-kubuntu-snapshot-static-for-each-release
<valorie> possibly not many changes needed, but that would be confusing to a new user who landed there
<ahoneybun> also need to turn on the installation page on that
<valorie> hmmmm, where is this cron getting its feed?
<ahoneybun> better? https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/KubuntuDocs
<valorie> it is fine to have a cron, I guess, but our main landing page on docs.kubuntu.org should point to the current releases
<valorie> um
<valorie> I thought we were not using wiki.kubuntu.org for docs anymore?
<ahoneybun> well it is still being used on docs.kubuntu.org
<valorie> well, I guess it's fine to have Saucy there
<valorie> yes, that's cool
<valorie> ah, that's where the cron runs
<valorie> ok
<valorie> so then what did the canonical admins remove?
<valorie> I obviously have not been paying close enough attention
<ahoneybun> this http://www.kubuntu.org/doc/7.10/index/C/index.html
<valorie> ok
<ahoneybun> Riddell added it to our trello
<ahoneybun> now it is done
<valorie> great
<ahoneybun> yep
<ahoneybun> but I see your point
<ahoneybun> well we can make a static of 14.04 and so on
<valorie> right, and we can get translations this next cycle that way
<ahoneybun> translate next cycle?
<valorie> not sure how that will work on the website, but surely we can get that done at least for some pages
<valorie> once we finish our pages on the wiki, I'll write to the translators and try to get some help
<valorie> and kubuntu-devel and -users too
<valorie> hopefully by release time there will be lots of translation done
<ahoneybun> maybe mirror it like we do https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/KubuntuDocs
<valorie> mirror what, where?
<valorie> the translations?
<ahoneybun> well a image of the site
<ahoneybun> of the wiki and have working links to the translations
<valorie> so what is being mirrored now is https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/KubuntuDocs to http://docs.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/KubuntuDocs.html ?
<ahoneybun> yea
<valorie> wouldn't it be better to directly mirror userbase to the docs.k.o at release?
<valorie> up-to-date content and translations
<ahoneybun> yea but I don't think I have the access to change it
<valorie> leave out wiki.k.o altogether since we no longer develop there
<valorie> we don't need to change it until release
<valorie> but by then we really should
<ahoneybun> yea
<valorie> and i feel that a set of LTS docs should be around on the website as well, when we have them
<valorie> which we don't know, I don't think
<valorie> anyway, dinner here, gotta go
<ahoneybun> ok
<valorie> I'll be back in few hours
<ahoneybun> Riddell:  can we change the docs.kubuntu.org 
<ahoneybun> to the new wiki?
<valorie> ahoneybun: check out https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/SystemDocumentation
<valorie> I just changed the first para
<lordievader> Good morning.
<ahoneybun> hey lordievader
<lordievader> Hey ahoneybun, how are you doing?
<ahoneybun> good well I am up pretty late
<lordievader> Hehe, here it is still pretty early, 9:30 AM.
<ahoneybun> 3:30 am here
<lordievader> ahoneybun: Time for bed, I'd say ;)
<ahoneybun> yea just got home from gf house
<ahoneybun> got around to reviewing the doc?
<lordievader> ahoneybun: No sorry, I'm very busy getting my art project onto Github.
<ahoneybun> lordievader: ok
<ahoneybun> yay 2 more days till my 21th
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1264821] kscreenlock_greet insecure with multiple X screens @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1264821 (by TJ)
<Quintasan> \o
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1264821] kscreenlock_greet insecure with multiple X screens @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1264821 (by TJ)
<Mamarok> what an idiot: http://forum.kde.org/viewtopic.php?f=73&t=118976
<Moholmarn> Hi fellas. Kinda need your help installing kubuntu, no matter distro GRUB refuses to install properly, the config points everyehere it should but i always get stuck at grub rescue. With a dedicated boot partition  i get unknown filesystem and without i get no such partition. I'm trying to dual boot XP (installed first) and Kubuntu.
<Moholmarn> Lilo works out of the box but only to boot into windows
<Moholmarn> Legacy grub throws error 18
<Moholmarn> Have i missed any boot flags or something, i can't default the damn machine into dual boot, i either get no option and it boots traight to XP or it throws some god forgotten error.
<Moholmarn> And now LILO won't let me make the lilo.conf
<Moholmarn> I've been trying for three days now getting this to work, Is there anyone who at least can throw in the right direction?
<lordievader> Moholmarn: This a devel channel, I suggest asking around in #kubuntu or in #ubuntu.
<soee> Moholmarn: are you using separate partiontion bor grub ?
<Moholmarn> I went to livechat on the help page on the kubuntu site, so i thought this was the right place.
<Moholmarn> no.
<Moholmarn> i've tried, but i get unkown filesystem
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1264821] kscreenlock_greet insecure with multiple X screens @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1264821 (by TJ)
<jalcine> and there's a new dbus coming out :/
<jalcine> let's cross fingers and hope it doesn't destroy every.single.app out there
<ahoneybun> lol
#kubuntu-devel 2014-12-22
<apparle> hi, does KDE not load KCM modules, services installed under /usr/local ? How do enable this?
<valorie> oh very nice
<valorie> happy Christmas to you, MerryChristmas
<MerryChristmas> Heh, thank you valorie :)
 * tazz hugs valorie 
<valorie> {{{{{{{{{{{{{{{hugs}}}}}}}}}}}}}}} to you as well, tazz
<valorie> christmas cheer is welcome
<valorie> I got bad news today: my cousin has cancer
<valorie> everywhere: lung, brain, stomach, lymph
<valorie> he's only 57
 * tazz hugs valorie 
<tazz> :(
<valorie> ty
<lordievader> Good morning.
 * Neo31 back to town Riddell 
<Neo31> how did things go ?
<sitter> does anyone want to review tarball of qapt3.0 before I release?
<_Groo_> hi/2 all
<_Groo_> could someone take a look at this
<_Groo_> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/ZpXc4bCk
<_Groo_> utopic cant be upgraded anymore with kubuntu-ci because of the changes in qt
<_Groo_> it breaks a lot of stuff like appmenu-qt5 checkbox-gui kubuntu-driver-manager kubuntu-notification-helper liboxideqt-qmlplugin liboxideqtquick0 libqt5organizer5 libunity-webapps0 python3-pyqt5 qtdeclarative5-ubuntu-ui-extras-browser-plugin
<_Groo_> sad face :(
<sitter> all of which are not CI supported
<_Groo_> sitter: hi sitter
<_Groo_> sitter: so what can be done about it?
<sitter> nothing
<sitter> py-qt5 needs CIing
<sitter> everything else needs to wait for 5.4.0 to be completely landed
<sitter> and even then stuff is going to be not installable
<_Groo_> if i opt to remove it as per apt-get, what will it break? will i be able to still use unity + kf5?
<sitter> probably not
<sitter> unity things heavily insist on linking against private API from what I have seen
<_Groo_> well im gonna test and revert (thank you apt-btrfs) if all breaks
<_Groo_> do you know if btrfs will be the default for 15.04? because if it is it would be nice to ship apt-brtfs by default
<_Groo_> well it worked, so im happy :D
<_Groo_> i just need some unity has a fallback when kf5 is broken
<sitter> I keep telling you not to use landing
<_Groo_> sitter: i eat our own dog food
<_Groo_> sitter: im the one always reporting stuff thats broken :) pitty i dont have more time to be more active doing packages
<_Groo_> sitter: at least i maintain the graphics ppa https://launchpad.net/~paulo-miguel-dias/+archive/ubuntu/mesa/
<_Groo_> phoronix users use it a lot
<sitter> you report things we know
<sitter> things turn red when something is astray
<_Groo_> sitter: not really, most of the stuff i report are errors in the packages themselves, but if you think im not being useful, ill just crawl to my corner :)
<sitter> _Groo_: errors in the packages apply to snapshots as well
<sitter> I am not saying you are not being useful I am saying you are making your life harder by not using the daily snapshot because the landing ppa is breaking a lot by design
<_Groo_> sitter: noted, ill stay quiet
<Sergobot> Riddell: are you here?
<sitter> yofel: what's the plan for tagging and debcommit? I seem to have forgotten :O
<bukai> Riddell: ping
<BluesKaj_> hiyas all
<soee> hiho BluesKaj_
<BluesKaj_> hey soee
<Riddell> hi Sergobot, bukai 
<Riddell> I'm mostly not here today
<bukai> Riddell: Hi, Christmas celebrations?
<bukai> Riddell: I have tested the theme properly but the pages were not a part of the theme , any Idea how to import the pages created on the local machine?
<bukai> or else I have to redo the entire news page :(
<Riddell> bukai: no I don't know, you'd need to ask someone who knows more about wordpress like ovidiu-florin or soee 
<bukai> Riddell: ok
<bukai> soee: ping
<ovidiu-florin> bukai: how did you make the pages?
<bukai> ovidiu-florin: I went to pages and then add page
<ovidiu-florin> and what's the problem?
<bukai> for the news it was posts.
<ovidiu-florin> bukai: to me the homepage still look's not finished: http://test2.kubuntu.co.uk/wordpress/
<ovidiu-florin> and there's no link to go to the news page
<bukai> ovidiu-florin: yes the news page is not done! it is done on my local system . is there any way to put it on the remote system?
<ovidiu-florin> I think easiest would be to replicate the settings
<ovidiu-florin> and safest
<ovidiu-florin> so that you don't break some DB settings
<ovidiu-florin> can you give me an admin user on that WP instance?
<ovidiu-florin> bukai: ^
<bukai> ovidiu-florin: i removed the widgets but it seems i put an extra s somewhere :(
<ovidiu-florin> bukai: first of all, let me get this WP instance up to date
 * sitter wonders
<sitter> shadeslayer: piiiiing
<ovidiu-florin> sitter: what about?
<sitter> if we should put energy into the ubiquity UI or just wait for calamares
<sitter> perhaps we should wire up calamares UI to ubiquity :O
<shadeslayer> sitter: huh?
<sitter> shadeslayer: how feasable would it be to make calamares a UbiquityUI instance?
<shadeslayer> Errr
<shadeslayer> Not sure tbh, dont think its structured that way
<sitter> kubotu: order cookies, xmas
 * kubotu slides a whole bunch of last year's, now all dry cookies, down the crappy decorated and totally falling apart bar to sitter and shouts: Happy whatever -.-
<sitter> kubotu: u really should get newar cookies
<sitter> shadeslayer: anyone ever tossed the idea of adopting calmares as debian-kde?
<sitter> s/as/at
<ovidiu-florin> bukai: you mentioned some images that need to be uploaded
<shadeslayer> Nope, though it needs d-i support before it gets adopted probably
<shadeslayer> Since it has 0 d-i support you cant do preseeding and other fancy thinga
<shadeslayer> *Things
<sitter> I experience a pain in my bum brought on by lack of longterm planning!
<bukai> ovidiu-florin: yes
<BluesKaj_> get out of the chair once in a while
<ovidiu-florin> bukai: can you please upload them?
<bukai> but I am unable to upload it from the browser, should I directly put in on the server?
<ovidiu-florin> you can upload them from the browser now
<ovidiu-florin> I
<bukai> ovidiu-florin: ^
<ovidiu-florin> I've fixed that
<shadeslayer> sitter: the long term plan is to get d-i support somehow
<sitter> shadeslayer: kindly talk to people about these matters please ... if debian doesn't want to adopt calamares then we'd have to maintain a replicate of ubiquity-core on our own which won't end well, or we'd have to wire up ubuqity-core to calamares ui, or we'd have to cleanup ubiquity-kde code and possibly adopt general calamares UI design as to have at least some uniformity which would require dev resources in 15.04+
<bukai> Thanks, ovidiu-florin , what was the problem?
<ovidiu-florin> no problem, just a default setting
<ovidiu-florin> News should not be a page, it should be a Category feed, IMO
<ovidiu-florin> bukai: do you have a different suggestion?
<bukai> ovidiu-florin: I was thinking of making a page called news and there all the news will be posted in different catagory
<Sergobot> Riddell: what's about my task? 
<ovidiu-florin> bukai: and how do you provide the feed on that page? using Javascript?
<bukai> ovidiu-florin: just using http://test.kubuntu.co.uk/category/news will just post the news without any design. Will it look good?
<ovidiu-florin> bukai: no, but you can change that
<ovidiu-florin> that's what a theme is
<bukai> ovidiu-florin: ok, will do it. Btw thanks for making it editable from the browser, it is finally easy to work with.
<ovidiu-florin> I fixed the permissions to 664 for all files and 666 to wp-content and this: http://www.hongkiat.com/blog/update-wordpress-without-ftp/
<ovidiu-florin> and updated plugins, themes and WP itself to latest
<ovidiu-florin> bukai: also
<ovidiu-florin> please keep all the theme changes in the github repo
<ovidiu-florin> and keep a history of the changes
<kranzer> Riddell: hello, are you here?
<yofel> sitter: errr, good question. IIRC debcommit is unfeasable because nobody non-hardcodes "debian/" as tag prefix, so gbp would be the way to go
<yofel> something like...
<yofel> git-buildpackage --git-ignore-branch --git-tag-only --git-sign-tags --git-debian-tag='ubuntu/%(version)s' --git-keyid=$GPGKEY
<sitter> mh
<sitter> might as well use git directly then :P
<Riddell> Sergobot: how's the task going?
<Sergobot> Riddell: I finished it
<Riddell> Sergobot: ooh? even those gemini files in a .deb ?
<Sergobot> Riddell: I didn't do anything with gemini. Debs are built and I'm happy :)
<Riddell> Sergobot: well the new files need to go somewhere
<Riddell> else calligrra devs won't be happy
<Sergobot> Riddell: okay :(
<Sergobot> Riddell: so, what should I do?
<Riddell> Sergobot: make a new calligragemini package and put all the gemini files in it
<Riddell> and for all the other files in dh_install --list-missing work out what .install file they need to go into 
<Riddell> (many need not go anywhere as listed in not-installed but many do need to be installed)
<Sergobot> Riddell: could you give me ec2 server's IP adress?
<Riddell> Sergobot: ec2-54-92-241-134.compute-1.amazonaws.com
<Riddell> Sergobot: --list-missing is on stderr not stdout so you need to do some weird bash redirect thing 2>&1
<Riddell> Sergobot: .so files in /usr/lib/libfoo.so are developer files that we don't want installed
<Riddell> Sergobot: .so files in /usr/lib/kde4/foo.so are plugins that do want to be instaled
<Sergobot> Riddell: I can't see all the output
<Riddell> Sergobot: F12 then page up/down to scroll within byobu
<Riddell> or pipe to less should work
<Sergobot> Riddell: no effect with F12
<Riddell> Sergobot: voila,  |less
<Sergobot> Riddell: no effect :( Now it shows only .so files byt I can't scroll up
<Sergobot> \*but
<Riddell> Sergobot: it's at the top
<Riddell> you can scroll down
<Riddell> with arrow or page down
<Sergobot> Riddell: http://i.imgur.com/Gn7LubJ.png
<Riddell> Sergobot: yeah that's what I see, press down arrow to scroll down
<Riddell> Sergobot: and q to quit
<Sergobot> Riddell: how to resize orange frame?
<Riddell> Sergobot: it uses the smaller size of our two screens
<Riddell> I detached
<Riddell> I'm on my laptop which has a small screen rather than the large on in our office
<Riddell> nice e-mail du jour https://paste.kde.org/ptgdjusz1
 * Riddell out
<soee> hiho, im back @ home
<Buddyb> Hi all
<soee> hiho Buddyb
<Buddyb> hi soee, having issues with audio in a fresh lubuntu install
<soee> Buddyb: try at #lubuntu
<soee> this is kubuntu developers channel
<soee> !lubuntu
<ubottu> lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<Buddyb> ok thanks
<Buddyb> no one there in lubuntu
<Buddyb> so i thought i'd try
<soee> Buddyb: you can always try @ #ubuntu as it is global *ubuntu channel
<Buddyb> yea not very responsive ther
<Buddyb> nobody responds to me
<soee> did you described the issue, symptoms etc
<Buddyb> yes, i guess i can go into further detail. should i specifiy i'm on lubuntu or will they not help
<soee> yuo can try
<Buddyb> will do
<Buddyb> thanks again, have a good one
#kubuntu-devel 2014-12-23
<lordievader> Good morning.
<ovidiu-florin> lordievader: mornin'
<valorie> Riddell: I love the "impecunious" part
<valorie> also the rest of it
<valorie> :-)
<BluesKaj_> 'Morning folks
<bukai> ovidiu-florin: ping
<bukai> Riddell: Hi
<soee> bukai: hi, sorry i was out most of teh day yesterday
<bukai> soee: Hi,No problem ovidiu-florin helped me out yesterday
<bukai> soee: the site you were developing, it's completed?
<soee> bukai: no, i already told Riddell that i plan to release in april - the same day when Vivid will be released so i can get all media up to date
<bukai> soee: ok , :)
<soee> also my friend works on the design atm. so ill have to wait till its finish to go further
<soee> i have basic structure ready atm. http://kubuntu.dev.soee.pl/
<soee> so this are pages i plan to have 
<bukai> soee: do you plan to keep it just plain?
<soee> plain ?
<bukai> soee: I mean will it look like this when it's completed?
<soee> nooo :)
<bukai> it will be a single page application right?
<soee> not exactly
<soee> each page on this website has caontent split into 2 sections: main and extended
<soee> in page properties you can mark checkbox to show its main content on frontpage
<soee> so onyl then it showsup on home
<bukai> soee: WOW that sound too good :)
<Quintasan> New NetworkManager.
<Quintasan> And I still can't have WiFi networks priority
<Quintasan> Welcome to 2015.
<Quintasan> soee_: Really nice. I like Riddell as Sean Connery :D
<soee_> Quintasan: :D
<soee_> @NM in plasma5 if i disable WiFi kdeinit5 crashed or something :)
<soee_> same sometimes iv my connection is lost
<bukai_> soee_: If I did not keep the first page on index.php rather created a page how do I chow the image associated with the post in thumbnail form in the latest post section ? 
<Quintasan> tazz: I can't respond to your steam trade offer for reasons unknown to me.
<soee_> bukai_: im not sure wht you want to do:) also im not an expert when it comes to wordpress
<tazz> o.o
<Quintasan> >php
<Quintasan> Good luck.
<Quintasan> tazz: Well, I tried accepting or rejecting it but "Can't proccess your request"
<tazz> oh well
<kranzer> Riddell: hello are you here?
<Quintasan> Alpha 1 testing time I guess.
<Quintasan> kranzer: You might want to ask him the question and stick around since it's almost Xmass everywhere.
<kranzer> Quintasan: he's out for 4 last days
<soee> Alpha works fine :)
<Quintasan> kranzer: Well, people tend to get busy during this period. What is the problem, maybe someone else can help.
<bukai_> kranzer:  Are you sure ?
<kranzer> bukai_: not for 100%, but when I'm here he's out
<soee> nah its christmas :) he was here yesterday
<kranzer> I understand him)
<kranzer> #marble
<Sergobot> Riddell: could you review my task?
<Riddell> hi Sergobot 
<Sergobot> Riddell: hello :)
<EgorMatirov> Riddell: hi! AFAIK packages from this task: http://www.google-melange.com/gci/task/view/google/gci2014/5822613091778560 are already updated for kubuntu vivid. 
<EgorMatirov> Riddell:  about-distro: http://packages.ubuntu.com/vivid/about-distro (latest update: 22 Dec 2014)
<EgorMatirov> and debconf-kde https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/debconf-kde/1.0.0-0ubuntu1 (22 Dec 2014 too)
<Riddell> EgorMatirov: hmm yes I guess sitter did it
<Riddell> sorry about that
<Riddell> Sergobot: you added in the developer files that didn't need added (those listed in debian/not-installed)
<Riddell> Sergobot: are you able to remove those again or have you had enough of it?
<Sergobot> Riddell: What files should I remove?
<EgorMatirov> Riddell: no problems for me. Just wanted to notify you. :)
<Riddell> Sergobot: anything in /usr/include
<Riddell> Sergobot: anything in /usr/lib/libfoo.so
<Riddell> Sergobot: anything else listed in debian/not-installed
<Sergobot> Riddell: should I add these files to calligra-dbg.install?
<Riddell> Sergobot: no just don't install them
<Riddell> they're pointless, nothing uses them
<Sergobot> Riddell: so, I removed all /usr/include/ form all files, that I've modified. Is the task finished?
<Riddell> Sergobot: yep, good enough, I'll take a closer look and upload it when I get a minute
<Riddell> Sergobot: closed! thanks for your help with kubuntu
<Sergobot> Riddell: But I didn't yet updated .dsc and .debian files at google-melange.com
<Sergobot> Riddell: Thanks!
<Riddell> Sergobot: I'll get them off the server
<Sergobot> Riddell: Okay
<soee> Riddell: the last blog post "We also released a new version of KDE Frameworks 5.5.0. KDE Applications 14.12 are arriving in Vivid Vermet, with backports, as soon as we can."
<soee> Vermed ? :)
<kranzer> #kde-bugs
<Riddell> soee: I always confuse that for some reason, thanks
#kubuntu-devel 2014-12-24
<Pali> Riddell: ping
<sitter> kubotu: order birthday package for Riddell
 * kubotu is running to the corner shop to get a birthday present.
 * kubotu slides a birthday cake and a present down the bar to Riddell and gives everyone a nice frosty mug of beer.
<kubotu> Happy birthday to you, happy birthday to you, happy birthday Riddell, happy birthday to you!!!! - Wooooho!
<kubotu> Happy Birthday Riddell :D
<kubotu> To your health!
<sitter> :)
<valorie> omg! another xmas eve birthday!
<valorie> happy birthday, Riddell
<valorie> happy christmas, sitter
<sitter> We be celebrating drinkmas, Austrian tradition
<sitter> So, happy drinkmas ;)
<valorie> already did that the night I found out about my cousin
<sitter> What up there?
<sitter> F
<sitter> Phones are rubbish
<valorie> true that
<yofel> Riddell: happy birthday!
<yofel> and a merry christmas to everyone
<valorie> happy christmas to you, yofel
<lordievader> Good morning.
<_Groo_> guys i installed sddm that is in kubuntu-ci
<_Groo_> but i cant find the systemsettings for him anywhere
<_Groo_> is it supposed to have one?
<valorie> _Groo_: in my experience, the only thing that's important is to ensure that both lightdm and kdm are removed
<valorie> then sddm works great
<valorie> no setup required
<_Groo_> valorie: ok, but wasnt sddm supposed to have a systemsettings module? cause its not there
<valorie> you'll not find it in systemsettings, because it loads before KDE does
<_Groo_> valorie: with it you could choose which theme you want to use
<valorie> the KDE session can't control it
<_Groo_> valorie: so what, kdm also loaded before kde and there was a systemsettings module for it
<valorie> not sure how theme-settings are done
<_Groo_> valorie: and i saw it before for sddm
<valorie> well, KDM was a KDE package, right?
<_Groo_> valorie: sddm package is missing the systemsettings kde module
<valorie> I don't think SDDM is
<valorie> that could be
<_Groo_> valorie: i can assure you there was at some point a systemsettings kf5 module for sddm
<_Groo_> valorie: i used it
<valorie> I never used KDM to my knowledge
<valorie> ok
<valorie> then you know more than I
<_Groo_> sddm was removed some time ago from ci, its back now
<valorie> you are correct that there is at present no systemsetting module
<_Groo_> thats why im asking where did the module went
<valorie> at least in 14.10 that I'm using
<valorie> I expect that those in #kde-devel might know more about a kcm for sddm
 * valorie goes to bed
<valorie> happy christmas to all who celebrate
<_Groo_> valorie: im using daily kf5
<_Groo_> not kde 4.x
<_Groo_> from kubuntu-ci
<_Groo_> daily builds
<_Groo_> valorie: tks you too
<valorie> right, I'm using ppa next, so plasma 5 as well
<valorie> not as bleeding as you though
<valorie> :-)
<valorie> niters
<_Groo_> valorie: and it bleeds ;)
<BluesKaj_> Hiyas all
<Quintasan> Well, Merry Christmas Eve?
<soee> Riddell: ping
<Quintasan> Also, Riddell: Happy Birthday!
<bukai> Riddell: ping
<bukai> ovidiu-florin: ping
<shadeslayer> sitter: merry drinkmas to you too :D
 * sitter throw san empty wine bottle
<shadeslayer> and a merry christmas to everyone else :D
<BluesKaj_> a Merry Christmas to you too shadeslayer :)
<shadeslayer> my atom crashed /o\
<bukai> Merry Christmas to all !
 * shadeslayer goes back to playing around with sbrk
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: Thanks
<Quintasan> sitter: Is it drinkmas over there?
<Quintasan> kubotu: order whisky for sitter
 * kubotu throws a mighty fine glass of Balvenie Doublewood at sitter.
<kubotu> What are ye looking at?
<sitter> uhhh balvenie
<sitter> Quintasan: what else would it be
<Quintasan> sitter: It's Foodmas here.
<Quintasan> I have a metric ton of food to eat.
<sitter> why that comes naturally
 * sitter throws on a bowtie and heads out for next round of drinkery now
<shadeslayer> :D
 * BluesKaj_ drinks morning coffee ...might have a rum and eggnog this evening
 * shadeslayer has wine for the evening
<shadeslayer> is the Doctor coming on today
<shadeslayer> or tomorrow
<BluesKaj_> the day after Christmas Day is known as Boxing Day here, that's usually when we get into the booze and have celebratory jam  
<shadeslayer> but boxing is when you pack away all the useless stuff you got at Christmas ? :D
<shadeslayer> *boxing day
<BluesKaj_> yeah, but my family doesn't give me useless presents\, they know better :)
<shadeslayer> ah which is why the drinking :D
<BluesKaj_> nope, boxing day is a traditiuonal get togetrher with bandmates and friends in my circle
<BluesKaj_> not just drinking for drinking's sake ...it's part of the celebration tho "_
<kranzer> hi all, merry christmas
<kranzer> everyone
<BluesKaj_> Merry Christmas kranzer
<kranzer> BluesKaj_: thanks)
<ovidiu-florin> if only bukai would stay online a bit more, or have a irc server... he could see my replyes
<Mamarok> Riddell: Happy Birthday!
<EgorMatirov> Riddell: Happy Birthday! Thank you for help :)
<sitter> shadeslayer: doctor is tomorrow \o/
<yofel> \o/
<kranzer> Riddell: Happy Birthday, I wish you health and wealth :)
#kubuntu-devel 2014-12-25
<BluesKaj_> Merry Christmas to all !
<dimitrs> hello, I've installed 15.04 and driver-manager but I can't find the module anywhere
<BluesKaj_> ok dimitrs which driver are looking to install?
<dimitrs> nvidia's driver
<BluesKaj_> nvidia graphics?
<dimitrs> yeap
<BluesKaj_> which nvidia card?
<dimitrs> gt610
<BluesKaj_> ok install nvidia-340
<BluesKaj_> it ran ok on my desktop with plasma 5 and 15.04 with 8400gs gpu
<dimitrs> I only found nvidia-331
<dimitrs> I'm installing it now
<Riddell> ScottK: bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libxext/+bug/1400730 still needing help
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1400730 in libxext (Ubuntu Utopic) "libxext fills up .xsession-errors log files" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<shadeslayer> Riddell: what're you doing working
<shadeslayer> how dare you
#kubuntu-devel 2014-12-26
<bukai> Riddell: ping
<bukai> ovidiu-florin: ping
<BluesKaj_> Happy Boxing Day to those who observe it :)
<valorie> BluesKaj_: seems like they are all off observing it!
#kubuntu-devel 2014-12-27
<BluesKaj_> valorie, yes, did you and your family have a good Christmas?
<valorie> yes, in spite of flu
<valorie> so I didn't spend it with my kids and my sister and hers, but instead with my grandson and his new puppy
<valorie> \o/
<valorie> they both loved being the center of attention
<soee> hiho :)
<BluesKaj_> valorie, no doubt, kids really enjoy the season
<valorie> he was like popcorn most of the night
<valorie> the the pup is young enough to play hard, then fall asleep almost instantly
<valorie> then back up to do it again
<valorie> springer spaniel, one of my favorite breeds
<BluesKaj_> nice :)
<BluesKaj_> Hiyas all
<bukai> ovidiu-florin: ping
<ovidiu-florin> bukai: pong
<bukai> ovidiu-florin: for the site I wanted the images under latest articles to change whenever a new post is made. I am having problems in implementing it
<bukai> ovidiu-florin: How do I use loop.php to display the thumbnails of the post in the latest article section
<ovidiu-florin> if a widget doesn't exist that does this: make one that shows a feed of the news category. That feed will be generated on each page load
<ovidiu-florin> I think that exists already
<ovidiu-florin> if not, just modify the recent articles widget, to filter just the news posts
<bukai> there is a widget that does that but I only need the thumbnails and the links not the other data is that possible?
<sitter> kubotu: newversion phonon-backend-gstreamer 4.8.2 https://community.kde.org/Phonon/Releases/GStreamer/4.8.2
<kubotu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1405957
<ScottK> Riddell: I'm both travelling for the holidays and sick (yay), so unlikely to get to it soon.
<ovidiu-florin> jose: are you around?
<Darkwing> Is 15.04 alpha running Plasma5?
<yofel> yes
<Darkwing> Awesome. Getting ready to DL
<BluesKaj_> personally, I'm waiting for plasma 5.2 Beta for this desktop. I hear there are large improvements to usability when it;s available on jan 16
<kfunk> running 15.04 => works flawlessly! (less issues with Plasma5 than on 14.04 with PPA)
<kfunk> err, 14.10
#kubuntu-devel 2014-12-28
<soee> Riddell: this is teh bug that crashes System Settings when using VLC Phonon backend https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/vlc/+bug/1328466 ? it looks liek Debian haspatch for it, can it be used in Vivid ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1328466 in vlc (Ubuntu) "vlc package should refresh plugins cache after installing" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<jose> ovidiu-florin: I am around now, still need me?
<ovidiu-florin> do you know QML?
<jose> a bit, why?
<ovidiu-florin> do you know how to make c++ plugin extensions to connect to QML?
<jose> nope, but let me try my google-fu
<jose> what about... this? http://qt-project.org/doc/qt-4.8/qml-extending.html
<jose> ah, nope
<ovidiu-florin> I've read most of the doccumentation about this
<ovidiu-florin> I pretty much know how things are moving there
<ovidiu-florin> but I wanted to talk with someone abou tthis
<ovidiu-florin> to get a better grasp of it
<ovidiu-florin> jose: do you sign your emails?
<jose> I do sometimes
<jose> want me to sign one for you?
<ovidiu-florin> can you send me an unsigned one to ovidiu@geekaliens.com ?
<ovidiu-florin> for testing
<jose> just to make sure, GPG unsigned, right?
<ovidiu-florin> yes
<ovidiu-florin> just s simple plain emain
<ovidiu-florin> email
<jose> ack
<ovidiu-florin> jose: gmail?
<jose> ovidiu-florin: @ubuntu.com
<ovidiu-florin> that's an alias, right?
<jose> yeah
<jose> from an @ubuntu.pe
<ovidiu-florin> that's the root domain?
<jose> it is
<ovidiu-florin> have you sent it?
<jose> yes
<jose> ovidiu-florin: got it? or want me to send it again?
<ovidiu-florin> nope. 
<ovidiu-florin> not getting through
<ovidiu-florin> still tinkering with the settings
<ovidiu-florin> (using Kolab) :D
<mamarley> I have noticed that the kde-touchpad configuration seems to be missing from system-settings in KDE5 on Vivid.
<valorie> mamarley: I've heard another report of that
<valorie> is there a bugreport about it yet?
<mamarley> valorie: Not sure, I will check.
<mamarley> I *really* like the synaptics smooth-scrolling in KDE5 though.
<valorie> nitpick: plasma 5
<valorie> not kde5
<valorie> :-)
<soee> 2 weeks and Plasma 5.2 Beta release :)
<valorie> I'm thinking about upgrading to vivid
<valorie> maybe after the new year begins
<soee> valorie: im already on it like 3 weeks or more
<valorie> I've heard only good things so far
<soee> yup, cant complain
<valorie> however, the upgrade page we have is ....horrible
 * mamarley is just running Vivid on an old laptop for testing purposes.
<valorie> this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VividVervet/Alpha1/Kubuntu links to this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UtopicUpgrades/Kubuntu
<valorie> which is about how to upgrade from 14.04 > 14.10!
<mamarley> valorie: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kcm-touchpad/+bug/1406032  It is kind of a dumb bug report, but I don't know what else to say.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1406032 in kcm-touchpad (Ubuntu) "Touchpad configuration does not appear in Plasma 5 system-settings" [Undecided,New]
<valorie> mamarley: you might ask in #kde-devel or on the devel list if this has been overlooked in KDE, or just in Kubuntu
<valorie> which is the first thing the kubuntu devels will have to do to work on your bug
<mamarley> OK
<soee> its not ported yet probably, im not an expert :)
<soee> mamarley: you can run teh touchpad configuration form cli 
<mamarley> soee: Yeah, doesn't look like it.  I checked the git log and there aren't any changes that look like a port to KF5.
<valorie> mamarley: if so, please file a bug on bko as well, and put that bug report # in your report
<mamarley> OK.  I asked about it in #kde-devel and I will see what they say first.
<valorie> cool
<valorie> thanks for following up
<mamarley> No problem.
<mamarley> Also, has anyone else noticed jerky compositing with the NVIDIA blob and Plasma 5?
<mamarley> The #kde-devel people say that kcm-touchpad will tentatively be included with Plasma 5.2!
<valorie> weeeee
<valorie> even a nice link for ya
<soee> valorie: ping
<valorie> hi soee
<kranzer> Riddell: hello, are you here?
<ShalokShalom> hi there
<ShalokShalom> i see, that libre office offers not nice icons in 15.04 plasma 5, i guess the team nows, that this can get fixed with gtk3 bindings ?
<ShalokShalom> http://kaosx.us/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=18&t=683&p=3443&hilit=libre+office#p3443
<ShalokShalom> i know this would add a complete libary more
<Riddell> hi kranzer 
<Riddell> I'm not really here much this week
<kranzer> Riddell: are there any tasks?
<Riddell> kranzer: install kubuntu 12.04 and test Pali's backports https://launchpad.net/~pali/+archive/ubuntu/kubuntu-backports/
<kranzer> Riddell: how many of them?
<Pali> you need to also add https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/backports
<Riddell> kranzer: all of them :)
<kranzer> Riddell: 500+?
<Riddell> kranzer: test if it'll all install and run, you can install with the kubuntu-full package
<kranzer> ahhh, ok, but now I have a task
<Riddell> I made this one http://www.google-melange.com/gci/task/edit/google/gci2014/5833532240822272 , it'll need approved first
<BluesKaj_> 'Morning folks
<kranzer> Riddell: are you here?
<kranzer> Pali: or you?
<Pali> I'm here
<kranzer> Pali: so, I installed everything that is in my task, what's now?
<Pali> kranzer: test if installation and upgrade process working fine and if updated KDE desktop working too
<kranzer> Pali: upgrading to trusty?
<Pali> upgrading from stock precise version to my new PPA
<Pali> ask Riddell what more needs to be tested
<kranzer> give me repos
<Pali> https://launchpad.net/~pali/+archive/ubuntu/kubuntu-backports/
<Pali> https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/backports
<kranzer> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:https://launchpad.net/~pali/+archive/ubuntu/kubuntu-backports/
<kranzer> this way?
<kranzer> Pali: ^^
<Pali> no, sudo add-apt-repository ppa:pali/kubuntu-backports
<Pali> and sudo add-apt-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports
<kranzer> Pali: and the second one?
<kranzer> thanks
<Pali> ppa:<launchpad-name>/<ppa-name>
<kranzer> Pali: please, tell me how to uprade correctly?
<Pali> add repositories to system and update packages...
<kranzer> Pali: I've added
<kranzer> Pali: just sudo apt-get upgrade?
<Pali> update and upgrade
<kranzer> updated
<kranzer> Pali: it threw me an error
<Pali> which?
<kranzer> 1
<kranzer> error code (1)
<Pali> can you paste full output?
<kranzer> is screenshot good&
<kranzer> ?
<kranzer> so... my task was to find out if where will be any errors?
<kranzer> Pali: ^^
<Pali> no screenshot... plasese pastebin
<kranzer> Pali: I can't do it because it's on VM
<shadeslayer> sure you can, install vbox utils
<shadeslayer> alternatively, just open firefox in the vm
<kranzer> Pali: https://paste.kde.org/p8tp8jay0
<shadeslayer> that's not the error
<Pali> kranzer: I need full output... in that cut log is nothing useful for debug
<kranzer> ohhhh
<kranzer> Pali: https://paste.kde.org/pj9kdze2w
<Pali> thanks!
<kranzer> Pali: so, is my task done?
<Pali> now I need to fix it
<Pali> I did not catch this problem when I tested packages
<kranzer> Pali: but my testing is done, yes?
<Pali> better, ask Riddell
<kranzer> he's out
<kranzer> Pali: he didn't even assign my task
<Pali> I do not have nothing more for testing.. until I fix this problem 
<shadeslayer> Yeah I doubt he's going to be around until after new years
<shadeslayer> kranzer: best to send him a email
<shadeslayer> and he'll get to it when he's free
<kranzer> shadeslayer: give me his email
<kranzer> pleaseee
<shadeslayer> kranzer:  jriddell@ubuntu.com 
<yofel> you can find his mail on launchpad...
<shadeslayer> ^^
<shadeslayer> https://launchpad.net/~jr
<yofel> you can also bet on shadeslayer being nice though :P
<shadeslayer> yofel: how does Planetary Annhilation perform on your system btw?
<shadeslayer> yofel: email addresses seared into brain after emailing people too many times
<yofel> shadeslayer: haven't played it much, but I remember it was struggling
<yofel> hehe
<shadeslayer> infact, multiple ones for same person at time
<shadeslayer> yofel: aha :/
<shadeslayer> same here
<shadeslayer> even after upgrading mesa
<shadeslayer> and on both Discrete / Integrated
<Pali> ok, probably I need to apply this patch https://launchpadlibrarian.net/169352008/kde-baseapps_4:4.12.3-0ubuntu1~ubuntu12.04.4~ppa1_4:4.12.3-0ubuntu1~ubuntu12.04.4~ppa2.diff.gz to fix problem reported by kranzer
<Pali> new version of kde-baseapps (I believe fixed) is compiling on launchpad now
<Pali> package is built
<Riddell> kranzer: able to test that? ↑
<kranzer> Riddell: sorry, I was AFK
<kranzer> Riddell: so, I just need to upgrade it again, don't I?
<kranzer> Pali: okay everything works
<Sergobot> Riddell: Hi. Could you help me with my task? http://www.google-melange.com/gci/task/view/google/gci2014/5865488810770432
<Riddell> Sergobot: hmm interesting
<Riddell> kranzer: best start from scratch
<Riddell> kranzer: fresh install of 12.04, install kubuntu-full and add the ppas and dist-upgrade
<kranzer> Riddell: I did this all
<Riddell> kranzer: since Pali has done his fix?
<kranzer> Riddell: yep
<Riddell> kranzer: all working?
<kranzer> it worked, but after I reboot VM my system didn't start again?
<kranzer> ^^
<Sergobot> Riddell: I found the latest changelog at http://packages.ubuntu.com/utopic/marble . The latest builds are for utopic, but I need to build it for trusty. How to backport?
<kranzer> everything worked, everything
<kranzer> Riddell: but after I reboot it didn't start(
<Riddell> Sergobot: we have newer builds for vivid  dget https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archive/primary/+files/marble_14.12.0-0ubuntu2.dsc
<Riddell> kranzer: hmm that sounds like a problem
<Riddell> Sergobot: do you have a trusty environment to build it in?
<Riddell> Sergobot: can be a virtual machine, chroot, cloud server etc
<Riddell> or real install
<kranzer> Riddell: I think, that this problem isn't connected with this task
<Sergobot> Riddell: I have OSGeo-Live, based on ubuntu 14.04 in VM
<Riddell> Sergobot: great,  dget https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archive/primary/+files/marble_14.12.0-0ubuntu2.dsc
<Riddell> add a changelog with  dch  and set version to 4:14.12.0-0ubuntu2~ubuntu14.04~ppa1
<Riddell> and see if it buils
<Riddell> builds
<Riddell> kranzer: so conclusion is it probably needs someone else to test it
<Riddell> kranzer: want me to close the task?
<kranzer> Riddell: as you consider)
<Riddell> kranzer: closed, thanks for testing
<kranzer> Riddell: no problem, it's a good experience for me)
<Sergobot> Riddell: Should I mark it for trusty or It should be UNRELEASED?
<Riddell> Sergobot: trusty
<Neo31> hi Riddell do you know a click package expert around on IRC please? I need some help building an ubuntu touch application
<sitter> #ubuntu-touch
<Sergobot> Riddell: are you still here?
#kubuntu-devel 2015-12-21
<yofel> ovidiu-florin: do you have the automation repo cloned?
<ovidiu-florin> no
<ovidiu-florin> where is it hosted?
<yofel> git+ssh://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/+git/kubuntu-automation use the git+ssh url
<yofel> er wait
<yofel> ovidiu-florin: use git+ssh://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/+git/kubuntu-automation
<yofel> aaaargh
<yofel> chrome, please die
<ovidiu-florin> same link
<yofel> https://help.launchpad.net/Code/Git#Configuring_Git
<yofel> https://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/+git/kubuntu-automation/
<yofel> ovidiu-florin: got it?
* yofel changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Friendly computing | Plasma 5.5.1: W/TODO X/WIP Apps 15.08.3: W/TEST 15.12.0: TODO FW 5.17: W/TODO X/WIP | https://trello.com/kubuntu | http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ | No, plasma 5.5 isn't packaged yet
<yofel> .3 wip -> test
<ovidiu-florin> yofel: not yet
<ovidiu-florin> configurig git to use the roght username
<ovidiu-florin> yofel: done
<yofel> good, now try this: ./package-name-list -d xenial -r frameworks
<ovidiu-florin> permission denied
<ovidiu-florin> where do I give my public key?
<yofel> it's querying depot.kde.org, see README for the ssh username
<yofel> I just whitelisted you, so try again when you're done
<yofel> depot is the kde server for unreleased things
<ovidiu-florin> done
<yofel> when the script succeeded, commit and push the change. The status page will pick it up on the next refresh
<ovidiu-florin> $ ./package-name-list -d xenial -r frameworks
<ovidiu-florin> got version 5.17 stable
<ovidiu-florin> write package-name-lists/frameworks-xenial
<ovidiu-florin> git diff package-name-lists/frameworks-xenial
<ovidiu-florin> that's it
<yofel> that should actually show a diff..
<ovidiu-florin> it printed that
<ovidiu-florin> nothing else got printed
<yofel> what if you do git diff now?
<ovidiu-florin> package-name-lists/frameworks-xenial got modified
<yofel> well good, then that worked at least
<ovidiu-florin> addeed breeze and oxygen icons
<yofel> that's how we keep our package lists updated to show what we ship for a release
<ovidiu-florin> now what?
<yofel> push the change
<ovidiu-florin> what commit message?
<yofel> something sane? "Update frameworks package list for 5.17" or so
 * ovidiu-florin Zzzzz
<ovidiu-florin> can we continue ub the nmorning?
 * ovidiu-florin is off to bed
<yofel> sure, I'm off shortly as well, nini
<ovidiu-florin> Good morning sexy people
<ovidiu-florin> yofel:  shouls I procede and commit the change?
<ovidiu-florin> Sorry for last night, I fell asleep with my head on the keyboard
<ovidiu-florin> yofel: I've updated the KA clone, and ran it again. I see those changes are not pushed yet, so I'll commit them now
<ovidiu-florin> done
<ovidiu-florin> commited and pushed
<ovidiu-florin> yofel sgclark ping me when you're around, meanwhile I'll work on some KMail bugs
<soee> yofel: apps 15.08.3 are ready to test in Wily ?
<yofel> l10n is missing, but otherwise they're ready in ppa-landing
<soee> yofel: why plasma 5.4.3 was not removed from landing ppa if it is in backports ppa ?
<yofel> I forgot to do that
<soee> wouldn't it be a good idea to have ppas clear ? if something goes from one ppa -> to next 
<yofel> yes, but in this case, those packages are already in the target ppa, so it doesn't make a difference
<yofel> otherwise I would've done the clean and recopy
<soee> i'm a bit lost :) i'm talkign about situation whan for exampel we have something in landing ; it was tested ; moved to backports ; than landing ppa should be cleard from this stuff that was just moved to backports
<kfunk> any ETA for Plasma 5.5 in backports, btw? :) (no hurry)
<yofel> soee: first to make something clear, ppa-landing is for /ppa, not /backports. And in this case, those packages are in both PPAs, so they literally have no effect
<yofel> so cleaning things up after I noticed my mistake, waiting for the janitor, then recopying - would've been a great waste of time
<soee> recopying ?
<yofel> copy again? as I already copied them once from staging to landing
<soee> yofel: do you use some script to copy ppa -> ppa or it requires manual action?
<yofel> script
<soee> oh so it can also auto-clean source ppa after packages hits target one ?
<yofel> yes, we also have a script for that, but I don't auto-do that to prevent packages getting lost if LP somehow screws up a copy
<yofel> but as I said, if it mattered, I would've fixed it. But in this case you have a PPA with A, and another one with A and B. So if you already have A, the A in the other PPA won't even be considered
<soee> yofel: "So if you already have A, the A in the other PPA won't even be considered" - yest this one is clear and i'm not worried about such situations :) All this as about having ppas clear s i think 1 or 2 days ago sgclark said that some builds were failing because of full ppas or something
<yofel> that was CI, can't really keep that clear
<soee> so CI have nothign to do with landing ppa ?
<soee> kfunk: i think there is no ETA :)
<yofel> no
<soee> hmm, wait we/me have already 15.08.3 in Wily  ..
<yofel> that was the hacked together backports set, this is the SRU set
<soee> adding ppa shows no updates at all 
<yofel> right, you need a system without backports to test this
<soee> oh ok, my mistake :)
<yofel> np, It's not that obvious..
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<ovidiu-florin> yofel: you're back
<ovidiu-florin> yeeey
<ovidiu-florin> tell me what to do
<yofel> only for 20 more minutes, then I'm off watching star wars. Got to get the priorities right :P
<yofel> anyway, thanks to your change, oxygen-icons now appears red on the frameworks status page
<yofel> yaaaa a a y...
<BluesKaj> so what's happening with plasma 5.5?
<yofel> WIP
<yofel> ovidiu-florin: so looking at the build log, it's trying to run qmake-qt5 - which isn't something that exists
<ovidiu-florin> yofel: ECM cannot find qmake
<yofel> at least not on debian systems...
<yofel> so this might actually need a patch in ecm
<soee> BluesKaj: do you have Wily instance withoout backports enabled ?
<ovidiu-florin> yofel: can we confirm that qmake is on that machine?
<BluesKaj> soee, I have wily on the laptop, but the backports are enabled
<BluesKaj> haven't upgraded it yet
<yofel> it's actually not, which is another issue. /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/qt5/bin/qmake is in qt5-qmake, which isn't installed
<ovidiu-florin> yofel: apt recommends to install qt5-qmake
<ovidiu-florin> but it doesn't install it
<yofel> it suggests it, and buildds run with --no-install-recommends
<ovidiu-florin> so that's not a recommended, it a required
<ovidiu-florin> where does that get set?
<yofel> right, for this build. So you need to add qt5-qmake in the Build-Depends field of oxygen-icons
<ovidiu-florin> I'm not sure where that is
<ovidiu-florin> yofel: ^
<ovidiu-florin> somewhere in the KA repo?
<yofel> right, so you'll want to add this to your gitconfig:
<yofel> [url "git+ssh://git.debian.org/git/"]
<yofel>     insteadOf = debian:
<ovidiu-florin> done
<yofel> then you go, git clone debian:pkg-kde/frameworks/oxygen-icons5
<yofel> git checkout kubuntu_xenial_archive
<ovidiu-florin> permission denied
<yofel> ah dang, let me get the public url
<ovidiu-florin> where do you get the URLs from?
<yofel> git clone git://anonscm.debian.org/git/pkg-kde/frameworks/oxygen-icons5
<yofel> memory myself, but give me a sec
<yofel> http://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kde/ has the pkg-kde repo list
<yofel> usually it's pkg-kde/<namespace>/<source>.git
<ovidiu-florin> got it
<yofel> uhm, that has no kubuntu branch o.O
<yofel> how do the scripts even handle that
<ovidiu-florin> yofel: so I just add it to control and comit , right?
<yofel> wait a sec
<BluesKaj> soee, just tried to upgrade wily ..all packades up tp date
<BluesKaj> packages
<soee> BluesKaj: yes but there are Apps 15.08.3 SRU to test, won't do with backports enabled as they are installed than already
<yofel> ovidiu-florin: ok sorry, I'm out of time, but something is really not right with o-i regarding git repo and epoch and stuff, so this will take a while longer
 * ovidiu-florin didn't even notice BluesKaj 's typo
<BluesKaj> soee, Apps 15.08.3 SRU?
<ovidiu-florin> yofel: ok, ping me when you return
<ovidiu-florin> please don't forget
<BluesKaj> ovidiu-florin, I guess because I make so many typos , nobody notices anymore :-)
<ovidiu-florin> :)))
 * sitter wonders what possessed yofel to go the movie theatre in the middle of the day
<bshah> force? </badpun>
<kfunk> sitter: +1
<ovidiu-florin> sitter: can you help me with this building issue?
<davmor2> sitter: He's gone to see nativity 3 obviously
<sitter> madness I say
<sitter> ovidiu-florin: oxygen-icons5 should not need qmake. if it does that likely is a bug
<ovidiu-florin> sitter: what is that package anyway?
<ovidiu-florin> I dont' see a readme in it
<sitter> what do you mean?
<ovidiu-florin> an, info I wanted is in control
 * ovidiu-florin is reading the build logs again
<ovidiu-florin> sitter: I can't tell, where are the sources of oxygen-icons5
<ovidiu-florin> ?
<sitter> kde:oxygen-icons5
<ovidiu-florin> ko
<ovidiu-florin> ok
<ovidiu-florin> sitter: oxygen-icons5 needs ECM
<ovidiu-florin> ECM needs qmake
<sitter> [13:50] <sitter> ovidiu-florin: oxygen-icons5 should not need qmake. if it does that likely is a bug
<ovidiu-florin> so you're saying tha toxygen-icons5 sould not need ECM?
<sitter> no. I am saying "oxygen-icons5 should not need qmake"
<ovidiu-florin> it doesn't, directly
<BluesKaj> soee, jubo has a habit of not paying any attention to advice. I find it very frustrating trying to help him . I mostly try to avoid him nowadays  
<soee> :)
<genii> I've had pretty much the same experience with them
<ovidiu-florin> yofel: are you back?
<_Groo_> yofel: ping
<_Groo_> could anyone help me with the "kubuntu way of doing things now" , aka flow?
<_Groo_> i backported sddm to wily as requested
<_Groo_> 0.13
<_Groo_> for now i sent it to one of my ppas, but how do i start using the proper kubuntu way?
<_Groo_> i read https://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/+git/kubuntu-automation/tree/README
<_Groo_> but im confused
<_Groo_> i dont know how to start, really :P
<_Groo_> yofel: anyway, sddm 0.13.0 is in https://launchpad.net/~paulo-miguel-dias/+archive/ubuntu/pbppa/+packages
<_Groo_> yofel: lets use this package as a training/howto on how i should upload this packages properly
<_Groo_> yofel: once you have sometime (or any other kubuntu developer), give me a ping on how to proceed
<_Groo_> could anyone tell me where i get/download/add-apt the package/file/github/whatever that has ./package-name-list for ex?
<_Groo_> the stupid readme tell what to do but not where to download
<_Groo_> nvm
<_Groo_> <--- dumb
<_Groo_> https://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/+git/kubuntu-automation
<ovidiu-florin> yofel: ping
<yofel> ovidiu-florin: re
<soee> yofel: how was the SW movie?
<yofel> good, I'll leave it at that.
<soee> ;)
<yofel> _Groo_: first of all, by assigning the relevant bugs to you and setting them to in progress *before* you get to work ;)
<yofel> we use those for coordination and duplicate-work prevention
<ovidiu-florin> yofel: sitter said oxygen-icons5 should not depend on qmake
<ovidiu-florin> it depends on ECM and ECM depends on qmake
<yofel> right, and he does have a point. 
<yofel> sgclark: why are there backport changelogs in kde-l10n-common ?!?
 * yofel deletes those
<ovidiu-florin> yofel: so it should not depend on ECM?
<yofel> if it does not require it, no (see CMakeLists.txt)
<ovidiu-florin> cmakelists requirs it
<yofel> then it needs to depend on e-c-m, but maybe e-c-m is missing a runtime dep
<ovidiu-florin> I don't understand
<yofel> well, it has to depend on e-c-m, otherwise it will fail with "missing ECM"
<ovidiu-florin> and then that means ecm needs qmake marked as a dependency, right?
<yofel> sounds like it - or harald meant to check whether the ECM component that uses qmake is actually needed, which would make that an upstream bug that it uses something it doesn't actually need
<yofel> can't really say without actually looking into it
<yofel> in such situations I usually just build locally, get it to build, then when I know what was wrong, I look into it in more detail
<yofel> where locally == pbuilder chroot
<yofel> currently the qmake-qt5 thing is irritating me, as I don't know what that's supposed to be, but I'm not an ecm expert either
<ovidiu-florin> yofel: would it be wrong to add it as a dependency?
<ovidiu-florin> to ECM?
<yofel> If the ecm cmake files have qmake calls in them, no
<ovidiu-florin> yofel: can we have a hangout please
<ovidiu-florin> I don't understand this
<yofel> _Groo_: and before I forget the rest of my answer: thanks for doing that! I'll try to look at it soon so we can  upload it to xenial. 
<yofel> sddm will probably also need a git base merge though
<yofel> ovidiu-florin: well ok, lets try
<clivejo> can I listen in?
<ovidiu-florin> I have nothing against it
<yofel> I'll leave the setup to you then
<yofel> wait, how does hangouts even work these days
<yofel> oh right, there was that app
<ovidiu-florin> yofel: here: https://meet.jit.si/ImmenseVegetablesOfferRemorsefully
<ovidiu-florin> this is easier
<ovidiu-florin> and it's free software
<yofel> fine with me
<ovidiu-florin> yofel: emc control requires qttools5-dev, doesn't that bring in qmake as well?
<clivejo> o/ soee_
<_Groo_> yofel: ellisistfroh replied to me by email regarding sddm
<_Groo_> yofel: some stuff i need to change
<_Groo_> yofel: what ive been asking since the beginning , is exactly HOW should i proceed when doing packages. you said i need to assign the bug to me, you mean via lp? thats what im trying to figure out here, the proper workflow
<_Groo_> it would help newcomers if you guys had a "first contribution" for dummies, with all the steps involved
<_Groo_> but ok, let me assign the the bug to me
<_Groo_> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/cezWBd22/
<_Groo_> how do i do a SRU-backport? what are the steps
<_Groo_> ?
<_Groo_> i know how to package stuff, i just dont know how to do it with your workflows and rules, thats what im trying to learn
<_Groo_> so i can start doing bigger steps and play with the automation scripts and the like
<clivejo> _Groo_ you would need to package it for xenial first I think
<_Groo_> clivejo: that is easy
<_Groo_> clivejo: ill do it when i get home
<clivejo> get it tested
<_Groo_> clivejo: how?
<_Groo_> clivejo: besides testing myself
<_Groo_> clivejo: that didnt sound right :P
<clivejo> there are people here who can test
<_Groo_> clivejo: ill announce it here
<clivejo> put it into your PPA and use the bot to announce it
<_Groo_> clivejo: ok
<clivejo> if everything checks out yofel can then put it into the xenial archive
<clivejo> one of the release managers can then  apply for a SRU request to put it in wily, if needbe - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<clivejo> _Groo_: is there a LP bug open for it?
<clivejo> is this the LP bug - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sddm/+bug/1516837
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1516837 in sddm (Ubuntu) "[update request] SDDM 0.13.0 released on Nov. 4th" [Wishlist,Triaged]
<_Groo_> yes it is, ill apply to it
<_Groo_> clivejo: there, i assigned it to me
<_Groo_> ill work on xenial and announce it here, prolly tonight or tomorrow, im going home from work in 20 min
<clivejo> you can refer to the bug in your changelog
<_Groo_> will do
<clivejo> then LP should autoclose it when it gets uploaded
<clivejo> LP 1519564
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1519564 in sddm (Ubuntu) "[merge request] SDDM 0.12.0 released on Sept. 5th" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1519564
<clivejo> same bug me thinks
<clivejo> anywho, Im off to bed
<clivejo> night all
<yofel> _Groo_: hey, I was just talking to ovidiu about the workflow, and we'll try to come up with something next week.
<yofel> Currently our workflow is a mess, it's undocumented and to make things even more fun it's currently changing
<yofel> The LP bug workflow is the standard ubuntu workflow, but I don't remember where the documentation for that is either :/
<yofel> for the automation stuff, the current workflow is roughly outlined in the README, I don't really know how to extend that, so suggestions welcome
<yofel> also, there's no such thing is an SRU-backport
<yofel> !sru
<ubottu> Stable Release Update information is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<yofel> is exlcusively for bugfixes
<yofel> I'm fairly sure that there will be wily people that will want to use the newer sddm, so we can put it into our backports ppa for them
<yofel> you could even do an offical backports request, which is documented somwhere on wiki.ubuntu.com
<soee_> yofel: is it safe to upgrade sddm without complex tesing ?
<yofel> not really, which is why I wouldn't do that without testing it in xenial for a while
<soee_> +1
<yofel> but our backports ppa is a place where "shit can happen", so if someone is prepared to update qt, plasma, frameworks and apps to a new major version, sddm doesn't make things that much worse
#kubuntu-devel 2015-12-22
<soee_> yofel: btw. 16.04 will use QT 6.2 ?
<yofel> what's that supposed to be?
<ovidiu-florin> yofel: I'm missing some module called distro_info
<ovidiu-florin> where do I get that from?
<yofel> apt install python3-distro-info
<ovidiu-florin> thanks
<ovidiu-florin> I searched for distro_info and got no results
<soee_> ?
<yofel> soee_: what's QT6 ?
<soee_> yofel: my fault :D working wih php framework now and used wrong version. i was thinking about Qt 5.6
<yofel> there is no php 6 either :P (well, there was, somewhat, not really)
<yofel> but no, 16.04 will be qt 5.5
<ovidiu-florin> I've cloned bluedevil and got: Error, not a debian package
<soee_> yofel: php framework Laravel 5.2 and i mixed both versions 5.2 and 5.6:)
<yofel> aah
<ovidiu-florin> but I'm not sure to which it's reffering
<soee_> and there are no plans to upgrade later to 5.6 ?
<yofel> not from ubuntu at least
<ovidiu-florin> since I'm not telling git-buildpackage-ppa which package to build
<yofel> you need to CD into the git repo
<yofel> then it'll know what to build
<ovidiu-florin> did that at first and got a file not found
<ovidiu-florin> so I removed that
<ovidiu-florin> I've put it back and investigating the missing file now
<ovidiu-florin> ah
<ovidiu-florin> it's calling ../build-area but I've cloned the repo in tmp_work/bluedevil
<ovidiu-florin> weird, it checks and creates the ../build-area
<ovidiu-florin> so that should work
<ovidiu-florin> yofel: uscan
<ovidiu-florin> aptitude search got nothing
<yofel> it's in devscripts
<yofel> you want to have descripts and ubuntu-dev-tools installed
<yofel> first is a requirement, latter has useful things
<yofel> hm, we might need a setup.sh or so that installs what you need
<soee_> do build packages ?
<yofel> to actually run our scripts
<ovidiu-florin> yofel: I'm missing gbp, aptitude search got nothing
<yofel> git-buildpackage
<ovidiu-florin> thnk you
<ovidiu-florin> yofel: where do I update my email address for debian packaging?
<ovidiu-florin> there was some config file, right?
<yofel> DEBEMAIL and DEBFULLNAME in your env (put it in .bashrc or so)
<ovidiu-florin> secret key not available
<ovidiu-florin> I've tackled with this before
<ovidiu-florin> but I don't remember the solution
<yofel> it tries to use the key from the person in the changelog by default
<yofel> put your key hash as DEBSIGN_KEYID= in ~/.devscripts
<ovidiu-florin> wait...
<ovidiu-florin> first: my PGP key hash?
<yofel> yes
<yofel> the public hash
<ovidiu-florin> one of the ones I have on LP, right?
<yofel> the one you intend to sign with
<yofel> ydes
<ovidiu-florin> that means the full hash, or just the short one?
<yofel> short one
<ovidiu-florin> yofel: I've done steps 1-3
<ovidiu-florin> for step 4, do I set a new remote? and upload it there?
<ovidiu-florin> oh, no, I use that command ok
<ovidiu-florin> yofel: Successfully signed dsc and changes files
<ovidiu-florin> Can't open /home/ovidiu/work/Kubuntu/kubuntu-automation/tmp_work/build-area/*.changes
<ovidiu-florin> I guess that comes from dch
<ovidiu-florin> the file /home/ovidiu/work/Kubuntu/kubuntu-automation/tmp_work/build-area/bluedevil_5.5.1-0ubuntu1~ubuntu16.04~ppa10_source.changes exists
<yofel> python can't do native globbing
<yofel> there's some expandpath call or so, look at one of ther other scripts
<ovidiu-florin> yofel:  I can't find who calls that command
<ovidiu-florin> who uses that path
<ovidiu-florin> ah
<ovidiu-florin> it's me
<ovidiu-florin> :D
<ovidiu-florin> dang
<ovidiu-florin> ok, I can solve this
<ovidiu-florin> yofel: do I call dput with each .changes file, or can I give it all files in one command?
<yofel> you can do one command
<yofel> ah wait, that only works in the shell
<yofel> (as that auto-expands)
<ovidiu-florin> I'm getting an array with all the files, and then pass that list to the dput command as arguments
<ovidiu-florin> is that good?
<yofel> should work I think..
<yofel> first parameter needs to be the ppa though
<ovidiu-florin> got iy
<ovidiu-florin> it
<ovidiu-florin> yofel: done
<ovidiu-florin> uploaded bluedevil
<yofel> looks ok
 * ovidiu-florin doesn't know where to look
<ovidiu-florin> found it
<ovidiu-florin> can I delete it from there?
<ovidiu-florin> so that I can run the script and upload them all in one go?
<ovidiu-florin> yofel: ^
<yofel> just run it again. dput should've made an .upload file, it will skip bluedevil in the next run
<ovidiu-florin> yofel: where should that .upload file reside?
<ovidiu-florin> next to the .changes file?
<yofel> yep
<yofel> and even if not. LP will just reject the double-upload
<ovidiu-florin> ok
<ovidiu-florin> yofel: can I make lintian not ask me for the passphrase every time?
<yofel> lintian only does qa
<yofel> do you mean debsign?
<ovidiu-florin> yes
<yofel> you'll need gpg-agent for that
<ovidiu-florin> kleopatra?
<yofel> no, gpg-agent
<ovidiu-florin> yofel: I can't find how to make gpg-agent store my passphrase
<ovidiu-florin> I'll keep looking, but if oyu have a better idea please tell me
<yofel> it works by intercepting your gpg calls, then asks you a password through pinentry and stores it
<yofel> you need to eval some gpg-agent call if you don't have a permanent setup
<ovidiu-florin> I dont' have the patience anymore for reasearching and setting up gpg-agent for now
<ovidiu-florin> I'l just type the passphrase 100 time to get this uploaded
 * yofel almost fell asleep on the keyboard and leaves in search of a real pillow. nini
<ovidiu-florin> debian/rules:7: /usr/share/pkg-kde-tools/qt-kde-team/2/l10n-packages.mk: No such file or directory
<ovidiu-florin> make: *** No rule to make target '/usr/share/pkg-kde-tools/qt-kde-team/2/l10n-packages.mk'.  Stop.
<ovidiu-florin> dpkg-buildpackage: error: fakeroot debian/rules clean gave error exit status 2
<ovidiu-florin> debuild: fatal error at line 1374:
<ovidiu-florin> dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot -d -us -uc -i -I -S -sd failed
<ovidiu-florin> gbp:error: 'debuild -i -I -S -sd' failed: it exited with 29
<ovidiu-florin> yofel: 
<ovidiu-florin> done most
<ovidiu-florin> some failed with that error
 * ovidiu-florin is off to bed as well
<_Groo_> ovidiu-florin: for future reference about gpg-agent, see this pastebin
<_Groo_> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/uTxsOqQd/
<sitter> yofel, sgclark: trigger pushing for KCI is disabled until further notice, on account of dead host. not sure when that will get resolved and also not when I will be able to reenable the triggers. also, when the host is back I am going to bring down the build slots a bit to prevent further implosions over the holidays
<vip> will plasma 5.5 hit wily?
<soee_> vip: probably will be backported, yes
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<soee_> yofel: ping
<Yossarianuk> hi - any rough ETA for plasma 5.5.x in wily ?
<Yossarianuk> notice that 5.5.2 is now out.. -> https://www.kde.org/announcements/plasma-5.5.2.php
<ovidiu-florin> Yossarianuk: we did notice that
<soee_> Yossarianuk: no ERA
<soee_> *ETA
<ovidiu-florin> we're working on it
<Yossarianuk> ovidiu-florin: soee_: cheers, looking forward to it when ever it does come out.
<ovidiu-florin> sitter: are you around?
<ovidiu-florin> kubuntu-automation/git-buildpackage-ppa cries that uscan warning: In debian/watch no matching hrefs for version 5.5.1 in watch line
<ovidiu-florin>   http://download.kde.org/stable/plasma/([\d.]+)/bluedevil-([\d.]+).tar.xz
<ovidiu-florin> I don't understand, the file is there
 * ovidiu-florin is reading uscan manpage
<BluesKaj> ovidiu-florin, I has a similar problem with the kubuntu daily build page 2 days ago, I had to  agoogle search then copy the url below the header to the addressbar in order for the correct page to load
<BluesKaj> had
<BluesKaj> i was getting 404s as well
<ovidiu-florin> I'm using the Kubuntu automation scripts
<ovidiu-florin> so I don't know what's happening
<BluesKaj> betrter check the scripts in that case
<BluesKaj> ovidiu-florin,  http://download.kde.org/stable/plasma/5.5.2/
<ovidiu-florin> I know
<BluesKaj> ovidiu-florin, there's something with syntax in the url that you posted, obviously
<BluesKaj> wrong
<ovidiu-florin> no, the synta is fine
<ovidiu-florin> it's some config or cache of uscan
<shadeslayer_> sgclark: https://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kde/plasma/kwallet-pam.git/commit/?h=kubuntu_unstable
<shadeslayer_> JFYI
<clivejo> soee_: 5.5.2 is out :P
<clivejo> oh I have a SnapF#ck Message
<clivejo> I dont remember joining that
<soee_> clivejo: yes it is but probably we wont see it any soon in Kubuntu anyway 
<clivejo> _Groo_: did you get sddm packaged?
<clivejo> soee_: you on xenial?
<soee_> clivejo: no, still Wily
<soee_> clivejo: i think he did
<clivejo> I see it for wily
<_Groo_> clivejo: on wily, xenial today
<_Groo_> still need to fix some stuff i got pointed out in the mail
<yofel> ovidiu-florin: no, it's a bug in uscan that only lets it see the last available version, so as 5.5.2 is out, 5.5.1 doesn't exist for it :(
<_Groo_> i was finishing my graphics duty : https://launchpad.net/~paulo-miguel-dias/+archive/ubuntu/mesa/+packages
<_Groo_> llvm-snapshot is a bitch, each time
<clivejo> graphics is black magic to me!
<clivejo> _Groo_: what packaging you using?
<clivejo> is this it? http://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kde/kde-std/sddm.git/
<_Groo_> clivejo: no, i got the source release from git.kde
<_Groo_> clivejo: then picked up sddm 0.11 and worked my way from there... 
<_Groo_> clivejo: i try to keep the patches to a minimum
<_Groo_> clivejo: if thats not the way to go, im here to learn :)
<clivejo> _Groo_: Im unsure myself, but I would have thought the packaging would be that on debian git
<clivejo> we need a kubuntu_xenial branch
<ovidiu-florin> yofel: so we're moving to package 5.5.2 and skipping 5.5.0 and 5.5.1 ?
<yofel> I would say yes, someone with debian git access needs to run staging-upload though
<clivejo> _Groo_: give me a shout when you get it packaged for senial
 * yofel wonders if he could set up a restricted container for that
<clivejo> grrrr xenial
<yofel> XD
<_Groo_> grrrr subtitles
<clivejo> I blame sitter!
 * yofel blames beer
<clivejo> beer generally improves my typing
<clivejo> to a certain point
<BluesKaj> beer tasted espcially good yesterday 
<clivejo> yofel: are the automation tools working?
<clivejo> ie could I do a staging-upload
<clivejo> did sgclark get that version typo sorted out?
<yofel> which version typo?
<clivejo> something Riddell was blamed for?
<yofel> well, I don't remember
<yofel> aaaaah
<soee_> yofel: shouldnt 5.5.1 be removed and 5.5.2 put not to build ?
<clivejo> [16:15:37] <sgclark> wtf there are commits with version 5.5.80 which of course is causing explosions. I do not have time for this.
<yofel> that was CI
<ovidiu-florin> yofel: staging-upload, the script from KA?
<yofel> dunno if it's fixed
<yofel> ovidiu-florin: yes, but as that adds changelogs, you nee to run git-push-all with git write permissions after that
<yofel> clivejo: should work, go aheady
<yofel> clivejo: the script doesn't auto-push anymore, so just run it and check what it does before you push
<yofel> just don't forget to push once you're done checking
<clivejo> yofel: will you be about later?  I got a feeling Ill need your help
<clivejo> and also to pause CI?
<clivejo> or did I read CI is broken
<yofel> git-push-all will error our if you didn't pause
<yofel> staging-upload doesn't need pausing anymore
<clivejo> with a sane error message?
<yofel> uh, let me check what I wrote
<clivejo> error: package exploed
<yofel> looks reasonable: puts "Pause CI first! See http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_pause_integration/"
<clivejo> I ahve to go for a bit for food and family stuff, but should have a few hours later
<BluesKaj> should I uncomment my staging ppa/
<BluesKaj> ?"
<yofel> BluesKaj: yes please
<clivejo> BluesKaj: yes :P
<BluesKaj> ok
<clivejo> BluesKaj: if you can use ppa purge in future it might help
<yofel> in general, now that we have the landing ppas, we should stop doing testing on staging
<yofel> if we need another ppa for archive landing, we can add that, but ppa-landing can just be used for that
<clivejo> Im getting 502 proxy errors on kci
<yofel> oh right, CI is screwed since last night
<clivejo> is that what sitters email is about?
<yofel> run git-push-all with --force-paused then so it ignores the CI
<clivejo> what happened?
<yofel> dunno, looks like something ran OOM and now stuff is unresponsive
<clivejo> I dont have permssion to do anything on KCI though
<yofel> well, then this is your perfect moment, as CI is already screwed, you can do stuff without breaking it :P
<yofel> actually, please run the package list update before uploading, I think something was missing in the last plasma upload
* yofel changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Friendly computing | Plasma 5.5.2: W/TODO X/WIP Apps 15.08.3: W/TEST 15.12.0: TODO FW 5.17: W/TODO X/WIP | https://trello.com/kubuntu | http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ | No, plasma 5.5 isn't packaged yet
<yofel> .1 -> .2
<ovidiu-florin> yofel: $ ./staging-upload -d xenial -y 16.04 -v 5.5.2 -r plasma --sru
<ovidiu-florin> is this good?
<yofel> a) if you want to run that, we first need a place where someone with permission can later push git
<yofel> I guess I could set up a container..
<yofel> b) mostly, but --sru shouldn't be there, that's JUST for sru's
<clivejo> oh ovidiu-florin is working on the source
 * ovidiu-florin doesn't know for sure on what he's working. He's following orders from yofel and reading all he can on what he has to do
<ovidiu-florin> so that I don't have to ask twice on what something does
<ovidiu-florin> and I try to remember the process as best as I can
<ovidiu-florin> yofel: doesn't this upload to the stagin ppa in ht eubuntu archive?
<ovidiu-florin> the Kubuntu archive*
<clivejo> yofel: have you updated the readme with new instructions?
<yofel> it doesn't upload anything by itself, it just prepares the upload. You then upload stuff with dput like you did yesterday
<clivejo> is kubuntu-automation a big download?
<ovidiu-florin> yofel: with my new script?
<yofel> just dput
<yofel> as staging-upload will generate the .changes file
<clivejo> ovidiu-florin: do you have debian git access?
<yofel> you should have a bit of packaging experience when you run it though - or do it in a shared location - as some packages might end up in a manual/ folder and need to be fixed by hand, you then need to know how to do that
<ovidiu-florin> I got a permission denied
<yofel> at which point?
<ovidiu-florin> ./staging-upload -d xenial -y 16.04 -v 5.5.2 -r plasma      
<ovidiu-florin> package: bluedevil
<ovidiu-florin> setting epoch to 4: for bluedevil
<ovidiu-florin> bluedevil-5.5.2.tar.xz
<ovidiu-florin>         132,832 100%  888.48kB/s    0:00:00 (xfr#1, to-chk=0/1)
<ovidiu-florin> Cloning into 'git'...
<ovidiu-florin> Permission denied (publickey).
<ovidiu-florin> fatal: Could not read from remote repository.
<yofel> right, you don't have debian git access
<ovidiu-florin> ...
<ovidiu-florin> can I get it?
<ovidiu-florin> where do I sign up?
<clivejo> ovidiu-florin: here I think - https://alioth.debian.org/account/register.php
<yofel> you have to create a guest account on alioth and apply to the pkg-kde team, then ask svuorela or lisandro I think
<lisandro> and be backed up by a DD who knows you are trustworthy
<lisandro> for the first accounts ScottK used to be the one
<clivejo> lisandro: how does one become a DD?
<lisandro> working with a DD to maintain package suntil the DD knows you are trustwirthy and know enough to be presented to do the NM process
<lisandro> then yo have to do the NM process in which another DD guides you trough it
<lisandro> and if everything goes well you become a DD
<lisandro> the process is obviously aimed at people who will maintain packages in Debian
<clivejo> lisandro: just thinking outloud here following the recent shake up with the Kubuntu Council and new release managers
<clivejo> could yofel become a DD?
<lisandro> whoever wants to keep software in Debian is welcomed.
<yofel> Debian isn't my pirmary focus, so even if I already pass the key signing requirement, I don't really intend to apply
<lisandro> anyone could become a DD *if* his/her technical and social skills are enough
<lisandro> yofel: that's a good reason to not even botter to become a DD ;)
<yofel> ;)
<clivejo> correct me if Im wrong but isnt ScottK pulling back from Kubuntu ?
<lisandro> that's up to ScottK :)
<clivejo> lisandro: do you know anyone else who could sponsor ovidiu-florin
<lisandro> Mirv: ↑ have you worked with him?
<clivejo> Im guessing Riddell sponsored me?
<lisandro> might be, but should have been a DD 
<lisandro> mitya57 is also a DD
<clivejo> is maxyz_ ?
<lisandro> also, yes
<lisandro> although he is not directly working in kubuntu afaik
<clivejo> yofel: is there something wrong with LP git?
<yofel> why?
<clivejo> Im trying to clone it
<clivejo> git clone git://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/+git/kubuntu-automation
<clivejo> Connection to 162.213.33.96: Connection timed out
<clivejo> oh
<yofel> wrong URL I think https://help.launchpad.net/Code/Git#Configuring_Git
<clivejo> worked that time
<clivejo> probably my internet
<yofel> maybe just the internet
<yofel> my ssh connections keep freezing today :/
<clivejo> ./staging-upload -d xenial -v 5.5.2 -m "new upstream release" -r plasma -t ~/workspace/plasma/
<Mirv> lisandro: no
<lisandro> thanks!
<clivejo> yofel: what packages do you think are missing?
<yofel> kscreenlocker at least. Haven't looked where that's supposed to come from thouhg
<clivejo> where do I add it?
<yofel> the script will add it 
<ScottK> lisandro: I'm not really working on anything Ubuntu (including Kubuntu) related anymore, but I still know the people, so can give you feedback.
<clivejo> yofel: should I go ahead and start the staging script or wait until later when I have time to watch it?
<yofel> rather do it later
 * clivejo waits until later, Im guessing you are travelling at the moment or soon to be
<yofel> no, just distracted
<clivejo> yofel: no problem, Id feels more comfortable having you on standby in case there are problems
<clivejo> Ill be back later
<yofel> clivejo: I just updated the package list (3 additions, 2 removals)
<soee_> clivejo: you plan to work on 5.5.2 ?
<ovidiu-florin> yofel: I've registered on the alioth site you gave me
<ovidiu-florin> what do I do now?
<lisandro> ovidiu-florin: except a DD steps up for you, please send patches
<lisandro> of course, targetted at debian except maxyz_ says otherwise (for KDE stuff)
<ovidiu-florin> I can't clone
<ovidiu-florin> lisandro: ^
<lisandro> no until someone accepts you
<ovidiu-florin> git+ssh://git.debian.org/git/pkg-kde/plasma/bluedevil
<lisandro> but you can clone using git://
<lisandro> right, no git+ssh
<lisandro> just git
<ovidiu-florin> let me see how can I make this script do taht
<ovidiu-florin> lisandro: git://git.debian.org/git/pkg-kde/plasma/bluedevil ?
<lisandro> should work
<ovidiu-florin> Cloning into 'git'...
<ovidiu-florin> fatal: unable to connect to git.debian.org:
<ovidiu-florin> moszumanska.debian.org[0: 5.153.231.21]: errno=Connection refused
<ovidiu-florin> moszumanska.debian.org[1: 2001:41c8:1000:21::21:21]: errno=Network is unreachable
<lisandro> ovidiu-florin: check the lasts lines of http://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kde/plasma/bluedevil.git/ 
<ovidiu-florin> anonscm
<lisandro> yup, the web interface
<lisandro> not flor cloning
<lisandro> the url to clone seems ok, you have a network  problem
<lisandro> or moszumanska, the server behing git.d.o
<yofel> right, the url works for me
<lisandro> works for me with ipv4, the only thing I have
<yofel> ovidiu-florin: maybe try a gitconfig section like this:
<yofel> [url "git://git.debian.org"]
<yofel>     insteadOf = git+ssh://git.debian.org
<yofel> I didn't test it
<ovidiu-florin> I don't have the rights for that
<ovidiu-florin> just anonscm for me
<yofel> well, then use anonscm
<yofel> but that way we don't have to edit the scrpit
<ovidiu-florin> I've edited the script for now
<ovidiu-florin> but I won't commit that
<ovidiu-florin> anyhow
<ovidiu-florin> it cloned bluedevil, then did something, commited the changes to a xenial branch
<ovidiu-florin> and then threw an error about a file not found
<ovidiu-florin>     subprocess.check_call(["git-buildpackage-ppa", "-d", release, "--distversion", distversion, "--", "-nc"])
<ovidiu-florin> when calling this
<ovidiu-florin> I'm still investigating
<ovidiu-florin> it doesn't mention what file is not found
<yofel> is git-buildpackage-ppa in your PATH?
<ovidiu-florin> no
<ovidiu-florin> was it supposed to?
<yofel> yes, see README
 * ovidiu-florin is ashamed
<ovidiu-florin> I saw that but I don't know why I ignored it
<_Groo_> xenial: https://launchpad.net/~paulo-miguel-dias/+archive/ubuntu/peppa/+packages
<ovidiu-florin> yofel: staging upload finished
<ovidiu-florin> but I can't do push
<ovidiu-florin> right?
<ovidiu-florin> I guess I need to generate patches for each of them
<ovidiu-florin> right?
<ovidiu-florin> these failed:
<ovidiu-florin> === The following packages couldn't be processed and have been moved to manual/
<ovidiu-florin> kwin: git unclean or out of sync
<ovidiu-florin> muon: failed to fetch tarball from depot
<ovidiu-florin> oxygen-fonts: failed to fetch tarball from depot
<yofel> right, you cannot push. Right, if you want to upload your set, I need patches for all of the git commits
<yofel> kwin needs manual looking it seems. The script tells you that the kwin git branch and the xenial archive package don't match
<yofel> muon and oxygen are a user error (multiple people). Please pull git and run staging-upload again, you worked with an outdated plasma package list
<denza242> question, is kubuntu-ci in a usable state atm?
<yofel> no
<denza242> ah ok
<denza242> just want to ask before I blow up my desktop... again... 
<denza242> anyways thanks
<ovidiu-florin> I guess I need to make a script to extract the patches
<ovidiu-florin> yofel: pull on KA?
<yofel> yes
<clivejo> soee_: no, looks like ovidiu-florin is on the case
<yofel> acutally, this would be the perfect time for clivejo to learn how to apply git patches ;)
 * clivejo opens kate to take notes
<ovidiu-florin> yofel: should I run the whole thing again?
<ovidiu-florin> delete the tmp folder and start again from scratch?
<ovidiu-florin> with the new list?
<yofel> probably easiest, yes
<ovidiu-florin> ok
<ovidiu-florin> first I want to commit a change in KA
<ovidiu-florin> I added encoding info in the lib.utils
<ovidiu-florin> because of the © symbol
<yofel> go ahead
<ovidiu-florin> done
<clivejo> yofel: is the plasma package list auto generated from debian git or is it a static list somewhere?
<yofel> it's a static list that's auto-generated from kde ftp
<clivejo> depot?
<yofel> yep
<clivejo> ah
<BluesKaj> lucky i didn't upgrade...whan said should I uncomment the staging -ppa I meant remove the #, not add it :-)
<BluesKaj> afterwards I realzed you guys thought i meant "comment" it
<clivejo> do you want me to do the staging?
<yofel> ooops
<yofel> just.. remove the line
<BluesKaj> I did 
<BluesKaj> 200 odd packages were about to be installed ...uhoh 
<yofel> clivejo: coordinate that with ovidiu-florin
<clivejo> I dont wanna step on his toes
<clivejo> Ive done it a couple of times using the old KA tools
<yofel> alternatively, I set up a container at ubuntu@yofel.net port 2224, if someone has a use for it
<ovidiu-florin> yofel: the old KA tools are what I'm doing?
<yofel> (you 2 are whitelisted)
<yofel> good question
<yofel> clivejo: define "old"
<ovidiu-florin> what's that container you talk of?
<clivejo> on bzr
<yofel> I would say staging-upload is the old stuff, but I changed it so you are actually allowed to screw up now
<clivejo> santa is working on NG KA tools
<yofel> ovidiu-florin: just a plain xenial LXC system that we 3 have access to right now. 
<clivejo> and I think some of the scripts have been changed/tweeked a bit since I used them
<BluesKaj> so you guys are santa's helpers ?
<BluesKaj> jk
<yofel> ^^
 * clivejo isnt a fan of Christmas!
<ovidiu-florin> yofel: error: pathspec 'kubuntu_xenial_archive' did not match any file(s) known to git.
<ovidiu-florin> for breeze-gtk
<yofel> ok, so the branch is missing.
<yofel> clivejo: want to fix that ^
<clivejo> oh we dont have any packaging for that
<clivejo> is it new?
<yofel> I'm fairly sure there's some packging somewhere
<clivejo> on bzr?
<BluesKaj> clivejo, bah humbug eh?
<yofel> no, git
<clivejo> BluesKaj: yup, retailers and so forth spoil it
<clivejo> am I looking at the wrong place? http://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kde/plasma/breeze-gtk.git/
<yofel> what? you don't like light-saber wielding santa clauses? you're weird
<yofel> :P
<yofel> no, that looks like the right place
<BluesKaj> or the fashion santa we have in one of the Toronto malls
<clivejo> must be a new package?
<soee_> hey christmass are cool :)
<yofel> it is
<soee_> are we abel to give Kubuntu users gift => Plasma 5.5.2 ?
<ovidiu-florin> I'm hopig for that
<clivejo> create new branch?
<ovidiu-florin> that's why I'm annoing yofel
<soee_> :D
<denza242> clivejo: oh hi, Krita is still working fine
<denza242> clivejo: well, as fine as it could be without a tablet or a mouse :x
<yofel> clivejo: yes, from master
<clivejo> denza242: thats good, we need to find a MOTU to upload it then!
<clivejo> Riddell: creating a new branch for breeze-gtk and got the following error message
<clivejo> remote: Neon fetching new commits for plasma/breeze-gtk
<clivejo> remote: hooks/post-update: line 28: syntax error near unexpected token `fi'
<clivejo> yofel: done, do I need to update anything before ovidiu-florin uses it?
<yofel> clivejo: also please check the branches for 'discover' (renamed from muon), and 'kscreenlocker'
<ovidiu-florin> if the branch exists, it's good for me
<clivejo> should I create kubuntu_unstable and kubuntu_stable when Im here?
<yofel> hm, dunno, maybe not for now
<ovidiu-florin> can I start the staging?
<clivejo> hold on a sec
<clivejo> http://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kde/plasma/discover.git/
<clivejo> exists and has a senile branch
<clivejo> same with kscreenlocker
<yofel> then we're good
<ovidiu-florin> then it's go time
<soee_> yofel: what about framewrosk 5.17 ? are they redy to test ?
 * clivejo thumbs up ovidiu-florin
<yofel> soee_: not yet
<clivejo> am I still connected?
<yofel> yes
<clivejo> thats good
<clivejo> _Groo_: Tried to install your sddm in PPA getting following message
<clivejo> dpkg: error processing archive /var/cache/apt/archives/sddm_0.13.0-1ubuntu11_amd64.deb (--unpack):
<clivejo>  trying to overwrite '/etc/dbus-1/system.d/org.freedesktop.DisplayManager.conf', which is also in package lightdm 1.17.3-0ubuntu1
<yofel> there's some postinst mangling for that I believe
<ovidiu-florin> discover: git unclean or out of sync
<ovidiu-florin> kwin: git unclean or out of sync
<_Groo_> lightdm is the old sddm
<_Groo_> or derived
<clivejo> purge it?
<_Groo_> the source has org.freedesktop.DisplayManager.conf, it used to be sddm.org.freedesktop.DisplayManager.conf
<ovidiu-florin> yofel: do I do anything with what's in upload?
<_Groo_> but apparently the sddm guys settled with the lightdm guys and abandoned the old one
<yofel> _Groo_: lightdm is still the main ubuntu login manager
<yofel> they have to be co-installable
<yofel> which is why I said, there was some postinst mangling for that file in the past
<_Groo_> yofel: thats the pain of being a second class derivative
<yofel> no, that's the pain of having multiple login manager in the archive
<_Groo_> yofel: ill take a look at it to change it back to sddm.org.etc
<yofel> even GDM has that problem
<_Groo_> what i mean is, if we had our own stuff, it wouldnt matter much :D ill take a look at it
<clivejo> yofel: what does that unclean or out of sync message mean?
<yofel> git kubuntu_xenial_archive != xenial archive package
<ovidiu-florin> so wrong branch name?
<yofel> no, wrong branch content
<yofel> usually means someone uploaded to the archive without committing to git
<yofel> no-change rebuilds and stuff
<clivejo> http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/universe/k/kwin/kwin_5.4.3-0ubuntu3/changelog
<clivejo> Timo Jyrinki <timo-jyrinki@ubuntu.com>  Thu, 03 Dec 2015 17:49:43 +0200
<clivejo> that patch causing the problem?
<_Groo_> yofel: can i put a replace: lightdm in sddm control?
<yofel> _Groo_: no
<_Groo_> yofel: that should do the trick, since you cant have 2 managers at the same time anyway
<_Groo_> yofel: hmpf...
<yofel> sddm doesn't replace ligthdm, it's a ligthdm fork to some extent
<clivejo> _Groo_: how do previous versions handle it?
<yofel> _Groo_: yes you can, just not both enabled at the same time
<_Groo_> clivejo: forever patch :P
<yofel> there's dpkg stuff to handle that
<_Groo_> yofel: okdok, ill do a patch
<_Groo_> yofel: just asking :)
<clivejo> yofel: if I grab kwin (4:5.4.3-0ubuntu3) from the archive and update the git packaging with it, would that fix it?
<yofel> yes
<clivejo> is it because Timo didnt update the packaging that caused this?
<yofel> yes
<clivejo> cool, give me a sec
<clivejo> How do I comment the debian commit?
<yofel> Sync with archive or so
<clivejo> yofel: http://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kde/plasma/kwin.git/commit/?h=kubuntu_xenial_archive&id=0f21db63d7f8247508929248907187703b6d4454
<clivejo> that ok?
<yofel> not quite
<yofel> you overwrote the CI changes
<clivejo> revert it?
<clivejo> not sure how to merge two copies
<yofel> what I would do is: revert,  checkout the pre-kubuntu_unstable merge commit, create a new branch from that state, apply the archive changes, commit, merge that branch into kubuntu_xenial_archive
<_Groo_> yofel: done, should work like a charm now, its building in https://launchpad.net/~paulo-miguel-dias/+archive/ubuntu/peppa/+packages
<yofel> that would kind of match reality
<_Groo_> what is the oficial CI LP to test packages that will land in xenial/willy? 
<mamarley> Mirv: Having vun with that Qt 5.6.0 packaging? </s>  It looks like the moved qdoc to qttools, which would seem to create a circular dependency loop between qtbase and qttools...
<clivejo> Im confused, whats the pre-kubuntu_unstable?
<yofel> clivejo: the commit before the branch got merged
<clivejo> http://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kde/plasma/kwin.git/log/?h=kubuntu_xenial_archive
<clivejo> the one on the 23rd Nov?
<clivejo> or your commit on the 22nd?
<ovidiu-florin> patches generated
<ovidiu-florin> what shall I do with them?
<ovidiu-florin> yofel clivejo ^
<yofel> meh, git fast-forwarded
<ovidiu-florin> yofel: what?
<yofel> ovidiu-florin: regarding clivejo's question
<yofel> clivejo: this one http://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kde/plasma/kwin.git/commit/?h=kubuntu_xenial_archive&id=6ecab0308be7e822c00fd8058a853db907d02c8c
<ovidiu-florin> yofel: what shoudl I do with the patches?
<yofel> put them somewhere where we can download them
<ovidiu-florin> yofel clivejo pathes are here: https://owncloud.geekaliens.com/index.php/s/db8jkBYPgx4Q4NN
<ovidiu-florin> self signed cetificate, sorry for that
<yofel> there's letsencrypt for that :P
<ovidiu-florin> for shating?
<ovidiu-florin> sharing?
<ovidiu-florin> or ssl?
<yofel> ssl
<ovidiu-florin> I've seen that before
<ovidiu-florin> and forgot about it
<ovidiu-florin> thanks
<clivejo> help
<ovidiu-florin> with?
<clivejo> kwin
<ovidiu-florin> that's one word
<ovidiu-florin> add more words please
<clivejo> the version in the archive hasnt been added to the packaging
<clivejo> Im trying to merge the current version in the archive with the version in debian git
<clivejo> but theres been changes to it since from CI
<ovidiu-florin> I don't know what to do about that
<clivejo> basically I have two folders current/kwin/debian and git/kwin/debian
<clivejo> git is kubuntu_xenial_archive
<clivejo> and current is the current version in the xenial archive
<clivejo> but I cant seem to merge them together without lots of deletions
<ovidiu-florin> clivejo: did you take the patches?
<clivejo> yes
<ovidiu-florin> so, can I remove the share?
<clivejo> maybe wait til yofel grabs them
<ovidiu-florin> ok
<ovidiu-florin> I've been postponing the OC update and forgot about it till now
<yofel> downloaded
<ovidiu-florin> ok
<clivejo> yofel: do you write a script to process them?
<yofel> I would do that, but I'm not currently doing it
<clivejo> am I?
<yofel> you are ;)
<ovidiu-florin> I'm commiting to KA the script I made for generating them
<ovidiu-florin> is that ok?
<ovidiu-florin> yofel: ^
<yofel> yes
<clivejo> ok Ive created a file called LIST which is a list of all the patches in that archive
<clivejo> for asdf in `cat LIST`; do echo ${asdf}; git clone ssh://git.debian.org/git/pkg-kde/plasma/${asdf}.git; done
<clivejo> grabbed clones
<clivejo> I guess I should have cloned the xenial archive branch
<clivejo> with -b
<yofel> you only need -b if it doesn't exist
<ovidiu-florin> what else can I do now?
<ovidiu-florin> yofel: ^
<clivejo> for asdf in `cat LIST`; do echo ${asdf}; cd ${asdf}; git apply --check ../${asdf}.patch; cd ..; done
<clivejo> and getting a few errors
<clivejo> kwallet-pam
<clivejo> error: patch failed: debian/changelog:1
<clivejo> error: debian/changelog: patch does not apply
<clivejo> and plasma-nm
<clivejo> ovidiu-florin: http://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kde/plasma/kwallet-pam.git/tree/debian/changelog?h=kubuntu_xenial_archive
<clivejo> yet your patch has 
<clivejo>    * New upstream release Xenial
<clivejo>    * Fix the lib name in kwallet4 install file. 
<ovidiu-florin> I'm not sure  I understand
<clivejo> when I apply your patch to the debian git, there are errors
<ovidiu-florin> I see the difference now
<ovidiu-florin> the repo I cloned is git+ssh://git.debian.org/git/pkg-kde/plasma/kwallet-pam
<ovidiu-florin> I don't understand where that comes from
<clivejo> +1
<clivejo> I dunno ovidiu-florin I could apply them, excluding those two with problems
<clivejo> but might leave things in a mess, which I dont want to do
<ovidiu-florin> I'm still trying to find out where that comes from
<ovidiu-florin> clivejo: 
<ovidiu-florin> yofel: any advice?
<clivejo> http://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kde/plasma/kwallet-pam.git/commit/?h=kubuntu_stable&id=41d0ce50cb3b36f540603285d4126129cde6bb4f
<clivejo> kubuntu_stable
<ovidiu-florin> wait
<ovidiu-florin> what?
<ovidiu-florin> so that is in there
<ovidiu-florin> but on a different branch
<clivejo> Im too tired to function at the moment
<ovidiu-florin> I didn't read the whole script to see how it got to that result
<clivejo> need help from yofel
<ovidiu-florin> yofel: we neeed you
<clivejo> the script does a lot of stuff merging and switching branches 
<ovidiu-florin> I know
<clivejo> and my head is still stuck in kwin
<ovidiu-florin> but there's a lot of legacy code in there
<ovidiu-florin> depending if that script is necessary anymore or not (depends on santas scripts) I'd rewrite it
<ovidiu-florin> I'm off to bed
<clivejo> things are in a bit of a mess
<ovidiu-florin> good night humans
<clivejo> me too, night ovidiu-florin
#kubuntu-devel 2015-12-23
<SebastianTCL> Riddell, check your facebook messages
<Mirv> mamarley: barely started, but yes I noticed that topic... ugh.
<yofel> ovidiu-florin, clivejo: honestly, that change should be in the archive branch. Which is why staging-upload does a git merge of the stable branch
<yofel> thinking about it, you can probably not generate useful patches for merge commits :/
<yofel> ovidiu-florin: what parts of the script are obsolete? There probably is something in there, but the largest part of the script is required
<yofel> if anything, SRU mode does not use git, which is a bug
<yofel> and yes, the script should get obsoleted eventually once the new workflow works and we ported all requirements
<clivejo> yofel: I was too tired last night to think straight
<clivejo> would you fix kwin and keep a detailed log of the commands and process of how you do it?
<clivejo> I need to see it
<bshah> Mirv: ping
<Mirv> bshah: pong
<bshah> (see query)
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<soee> hiho
<BluesKaj> hey soee
<soee> ovidiu-florin: are you working on 5.5.2 ?
<ovidiu-florin> soee: kind of
<ovidiu-florin> yofel: legacy code, not legacy fucntionality
<ovidiu-florin> yofel clivejo are you available to do something this evening?
<soee> can someone confirm that creating live usb not working at all ?
<soee> *system wont boot wrom usb
<genii> soee: Xenial Daily?
<soee> genii: yes
<genii> Give me a while to get it and test, I'll get back to you
<ovidiu-florin> yofel clivejo ping me on telegram when you're available
<mparillo> I know on 2015-12-01 I burned xenial-desktop-amd64.iso to a usb using dd, and it booted fine. 
<genii> soee: I did a dd to usb stick of daily iso, it's booting up fine on my Aspire ZS600 to the Try Kubuntu/Install Kubuntu screen
 * genii hits Try Kubuntu
<soee> genii: i used lilo on windows to make usb and it worked
<genii> Booted now to live USB system, everything is working.
<genii> That default background makes me dizzy
<soee> how can i check if swap is on ?
<soee> ok i think cat /proc/swaps
<rdieter_work> soee: 'free' should report Swap: , if you have any too
<soee> that to, thanks
<soee> genii: also i accidently downloaded Ubuntu Xenial :)
<soee> and gosh it has so ugly icons, and interface :/
<soee> but work smuch smoother than kubuntu
<genii> While I have it booted to the daily, anything I should be checking, before I reboot it back to Wily?
<ovidiu-florin> yofel: are you around?
<yofel> ovidiu-florin: sometimes. I'm having major ISP issues today and my internet connection dies regularly.
<ovidiu-florin> yofel: what can I do now?
<ovidiu-florin> or nothing untill Monday?
<yofel> get some rest. After thinking about it some more, you really must have git access to run staging-upload as otherwise the merges don't get tracked.
<yofel> So until clive or me do the upload, you're stuck.
<yofel> Well, there is oxygen-icons, but I didn't fix the repo yet
<ovidiu-florin> this does not make me happy
<ovidiu-florin> :(
<yofel> I'm thinking whether we should just move our branches back to launchpad. We have native git support there now, so one of the reasons why we went to debian doesn't exist anymore
<ovidiu-florin> it seems to me like a bad idea that we need debian git commit access so that we can package for Kubuntu
<ovidiu-florin> but of course I'm missing things
<ovidiu-florin> so, don't mind me on this one
<yofel> I mean, what you COULD do, is try to figure out how the CI is set up. I wanted to try to replicate things in a VM these days, but I don't think I'll actually get to that
<ovidiu-florin> I'll try to catch up on some wiki pages that talk about our CI
<yofel> nah, it IS a bit of a problem. But back when we moved, debian git sounded better than launchpad bzr
<ovidiu-florin> but on Monday I'd like to get started on the doccumentation
<yofel> sure
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun_:  agreed to join us
<yofel> perfect
<ovidiu-florin> and I'd like to build an official Docker image for this
<yofel> for?
<ovidiu-florin> that will have all the setup necessary, and programs installed
<ovidiu-florin> so ju just pull the image
<yofel> hm, might be an idea, yeah
<ovidiu-florin> run a script that starts it, sets up the volumes where your keys are
<ovidiu-florin> and logs in into it
<ovidiu-florin> and you'll have in there some scripts
<ovidiu-florin> and configuration ready made
<ovidiu-florin> so your host system is always clean
<ovidiu-florin> I've also had the idea to make one of these for KDE devel
<ovidiu-florin> but, that's a different issue
<ovidiu-florin> this goes first
<ovidiu-florin> yofel: do you think we can get up to date with packaging before news year?
<yofel> PPA wise we might - at least for plasma, archive no chance.
<ovidiu-florin> I mean plasma and frameworks
<ovidiu-florin> what does PPA wise mean?
<yofel> have them installable from a ppa
<ovidiu-florin> backports?
<ovidiu-florin> so not in xenial?
<ovidiu-florin> just in some PPA?
<yofel> what I explained to you in the last couple days was about the PPA's. Getting stuff into xenial RELEASE involves a bunch of additional steps and complexity
<ovidiu-florin> I need a diagram
<ovidiu-florin> I'm a visual person
<ovidiu-florin> :D
<ovidiu-florin> we'll make one on monday
<clivejo> hi guys
<clivejo> ovidiu-florin: you pinged me?
<ovidiu-florin> clivejo: yes
<ovidiu-florin> <yofel> get some rest. After thinking about it some more, you really must have git access to run staging-upload as otherwise the merges don't get tracked.
<ovidiu-florin> <yofel> So until clive or me do the upload, you're stuck.
<ovidiu-florin> clivejo: ^
<clivejo> was just about to ping you on telegram
<ovidiu-florin> clivejo: you've caught me at the computer, so I answered here :D
<clivejo> that music calms you down?!?
<clivejo> we are here to drink your beer
<clivejo> they wont drink mine!
 * clivejo will turn nasty!
<clivejo> we need to fix those two problem gits
<clivejo> kwin and the other one
<clivejo> ovidiu-florin: do you know how to merge two sources?
<ovidiu-florin> clivejo: I know it's weird, but whenever I'm angry I listen to them, and it calms me down every time
<clivejo> makes me more angry!
<ovidiu-florin> clivejo: the patches I've sent might not be right
<ovidiu-florin> because of some branching issue
<ovidiu-florin> I think the archive and xenial branches needed to be merged or something
<ovidiu-florin> yofel: can you tel lus more about thtat?
<clivejo> yeah, the script does some other magic to the git branches
<clivejo> it really needs git access to do the job right
<clivejo> touch of fairy dust here and pixie glitter there
<clivejo> is there anyone would help me merge this git branch?
<clivejo> where is everybody :/
<yofel> doing time management because they play too many video games
<clivejo> ah hi yofel
<clivejo> who deals with kde- plymouth 
<yofel> us
<clivejo> getting errors in xenial
<clivejo> https://paste.kde.org/phjpyqyb8
<clivejo> BRB rebooting
<clivejo> well sddm 0.13.0-2ubuntu11 appears to install and work for what I need it to do!
<yofel> except that the version is utterly wrong
<yofel> should be 0.13.0-0ubuntu1 or so
<clivejo> can I leave _groo .... a message on LP?
<clivejo> yofel: are you considering moving the packaging out of debian git?
 * clivejo was reading the backlogs
<ovidiu-florin> clivejo: he said it as an idea
<clivejo> yofel: is it possible to do a sync type system, like how Neon is working?  so that LP git and debian git are automatically snyced?
<yofel> AFAIK you can't add hooks to LP, which would be the downside
<yofel> but I didn't look at the implementation in details
<clivejo> yofel: got time to go step by step in fixing kwin ?
<clivejo> ok, going to bed, night all
#kubuntu-devel 2015-12-24
<lordievader> Good morning.
<clivejo> anyone having problems with the following error in xenial?
<clivejo> sed: can't read /usr/share/plymouth/themes/kde-plymouth/kde-plymouth.plymouth: No such file or directory
<Quintasan> Well, Ladies and Gentlemen - Merry Christmas. I'm going to keep New Year's wishes separate since I might come up with something original once in a while.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all, Merry Christmas!
<clivejo> hi BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hey clivejo
<clivejo> would you mind testing sddm on xenial?
<BluesKaj> already do, works fine here :-)
<clivejo> no problems?
<BluesKaj> no problems at all
<clivejo> nice, if we can get the version number corrected, that would be a RC I think
<BluesKaj> version number?
<clivejo> yeah, its wrong
<clivejo> sddm 0.13.0-2ubuntu11
<clivejo> should be 0.13.0-0ubuntu1 or the likes
<clivejo> archive version is 0.11.0-0ubuntu11
<BluesKaj> 0.11.0 here
<BluesKaj> ubuntu 11
<BluesKaj> 0ubuntu 11...yes
<clivejo> did you test _Groo_ version in his PPA?
<BluesKaj> no
<clivejo> thats the archive version
<clivejo> _Groo_ has packaged sddm version 0.13.0
<clivejo> needs testers
<clivejo> fixes a few bugs with sddm
<BluesKaj> i installed the daily from tues after mucking up my desktop by enabling the staging ppa by mistake
<clivejo> LP 1516837
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1516837 in sddm (Ubuntu) "[update request] SDDM 0.13.0 released on Nov. 4th" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1516837
<clivejo> in his PPA here https://launchpad.net/~paulo-miguel-dias/+archive/ubuntu/peppa
<clivejo> oh
<clivejo> not a good idea
<clivejo> BluesKaj: did you have that black login screen?
<BluesKaj> no
<BluesKaj> clivejo, ok installed  sddm version 0.13.0, works fine
<soee_> bshah: someone used it: http://news.softpedia.com/news/you-can-now-install-linux-kernel-4-3-3-on-ubuntu-linux-mint-and-black-lab-linux-498073.shtml ?
<soee_> sorry
<soee_> *someone
#kubuntu-devel 2015-12-25
<clivejo> KCI is working again!
<pursuivant> muon (master) v5.4.3-173-g09eb704 * Carlo Vanini:  (24 files in 6 dirs)
<pursuivant> port away from KDELibs4Support
<pursuivant> This removes the dependency from KDELibs4Support.
<pursuivant> Added KF5 dependecies are I18n, IconThemes and XmlGui.
<pursuivant> http://commits.kde.org/muon/09eb704a0eea433712b90a7f215d64490e613e57
<lordievader> Good morning.
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks, and Merry Christmas!
<soee> hiho
<soee> yofel: i'm now on Xenial (did upgrade yesterday), so i can test new stuff on it now
<soee> BluesKaj: also Merry Christmas :)
<BluesKaj> Merry Chritmas to you too, soee :-)
<soee> i jumped to Xenial yesterday and it works just fine :)
<BluesKaj> soee, mine went bad yesterday, it was unusable , so I'm back on 14.04 today, I'll install 16.04 later when plasma5.5.2 is in the backports
<soee> well i had some errors with upower and plymouth but everything works fine
<soee> but i did also upgrade Windows 7 -> Windows 10, and it somehow made my Kubuntu installation to start 1:30 min ecause of some error
<soee> and in teh end it was bad UUID of my swap partition so i can say Windows make me fix bug in linux system :D
<BluesKaj> I must confess i screwed up my permissions playing around with links to the sources.list and shut myself out of all my apt apps :-) , but previous to that the desktop kept freezing and had errors trying update and upgrade
<soee> :(
<soee> http://wstaw.org/m/2015/12/25/snapshot42.png
<BluesKaj> soee, how are the Xenial repos working , any 404s ?
<soee> BluesKaj: i don't see any 404
<BluesKaj> soee, ok thanks
<soee> 2 bugs i noticed so far:
<soee> muon can't be closed by pressing X button in windows decoration 
<soee> Drivers Manager in System Settings does not list drivers
<BluesKaj> yeah you have to use the quit button in muon, and the driver manager is not working 
<BluesKaj> plus the system tray doesn't respond to any option choices
<soee> what choices ?
<BluesKaj> to show or hide or set to auto
<soee> you mean settings ? but you can activate applets right ?
<soee> well it worked fine till i played with the setings now :D
<soee> and now konversation icon is always visible :/
<soee> BluesKaj: i removed konversation for systray visible list by editing configuration file
<BluesKaj> soee, that shouldn't be necessary
<valorie> merry Christmas everyone who celebrates
<clivejo> you too valorie
<clivejo> although Im glad its almost over here!
<valorie> the big party is over here, last night
<valorie> crazytown with all the excited children
<valorie> we'll head off for a more sedate dinner with Bob's brother and wife in a couple of hours
<clivejo> yeah, its crazy
<valorie> I love it though
<valorie> and we had an almost-white xmas
<valorie> not enough for a snowball though
<clivejo> ours is wet and cold
<clivejo> but Ive had enough of family now!
<valorie> xmas eve is my side of the family, xmas day with my husband's
<valorie> nice to spread it out that way, especially for my kids
<valorie> :-)
<soee> second  christmas with my family and nephew :D cool time
<valorie> any excuse for celebration is fine by me!
<soee> :D
<clivejo> my family over do things 
 * valorie had eggnog in the morning coffee
<valorie> I skipped the rum though
<clivejo> all the best china plates, silver cutlery comes out
<soee> ;]
<soee> but i fond time to upgradesystem to Xenial :-)
<clivejo> soee: you must not have been paiding attention then!!
<clivejo> paying
<valorie> well, I brought out the silver, but we had paper plates and munchies and sandwiches
<valorie> no space for a formal dinner for so many people 
<soee> clivejo: why ?
<valorie> more fun to just let the kids rip
<clivejo> LOL my family we have no internet, have to listen to the same old jokes and pretend to laugh at them 
<clivejo> there’s no communications with the outside world bar a very old telephone line!  Its like going back in time
<soee> whee do you live ?
<clivejo> rural Ireland
<soee> and why it is bad ? :)
<clivejo> I dont like being totally cut off!
<soee> i just love to leave it all teh net/work stuff and spend some days in the wild :)
<clivejo> Ill swap you
<soee> valorie: do we raport Xenial bugs somewhere already or it is to early ?
<soee> clivejo: nice remix to relax: https://soundcloud.com/dj-eurojamz/lord-of-the-rings-techno :)
<valorie> hmmm, I would say yes
<valorie> the sooner we fix the bugs, the better our LTS will be
<valorie> never too early to begin polishing
<soee> ah ok, i will consult them with Philip first 
<valorie> I mean, KDE bugs are a no-brainer
<valorie> of course report those
<valorie> our own bugs, as you say, are a bit more complicated
<clivejo> soee: whats the bug?
<soee> clivejo: muon can't be closed using window decoration, System Settings -> Driver Manager does not load drivers list, systray is broken if we play with show/hide/auto settings for sme entries (it cant be changed back)
<valorie> I think those should all be reported
<valorie> upstream
<soee> yup, also Bluskay confirmed them all
<valorie> then the sooner reported, the better
<clivejo> wonder when driver manager stopped working
<valorie> probably when shadeslayer stopped caring about it
<valorie> :(
<clivejo> it was working
<valorie> it used to work well, yeah
<valorie> I've not had to use it for awhile
<clivejo> KCI is back online, but not triggering rebuilds on debian git changes
<valorie> I saw a discussion earlier about moving back to launchpad, now that we can use git there
<valorie> I thought part of the use of our Kubuntu packaging in the Debian git was so that they could use our work
<valorie> but perhaps it isn't being used by them?
<clivejo> yeah and vice versa
<valorie> anyway, I'm going to go away from my keyboard and get ready to head out to my brother-in-law's for dinner
<clivejo> Debian seems to be ahead of us at the moment
<valorie> well, we've always used their packages
<valorie> right
<valorie> so those merges that Scarlett was doing would help a lot
<clivejo> Maxy seems to be working hard
<valorie> I'm hoping that we can get this all done in the next week, and start the new year with a bang
<clivejo> getting all what done?
<valorie> and then polish up our packaging documentation
<valorie> all the stuff in the /topic
<clivejo> eakk
<valorie> we've got new people asking to help
<valorie> but our docs suck, so they don't know where to start
<clivejo> that ambitious!
<valorie> maybe not all the apps
<valorie> but at least the testing, and Plasma 5.5.2
<clivejo> well Im stuck on kwin
<valorie> that's a biggie for sure
<clivejo> I think its quite simple
<clivejo> I just cant get my head around it
<soee> docs are alway the most important thing when working with any kind of deveoping, progrmming etc
<clivejo> soee: I disagree
<clivejo> an experienced and good mentor
<clivejo> sometimes you can read docs until your eyes are sore, but just being told the solution in the context you are working in and it all comes together
<clivejo> but I do think the KCC need to take the lead :P
<clivejo> if someone shows an interest, net them quickly and get them communicating with the people who can help develop the skills
<clivejo> people look at the website and see no activity since Jon "stood" down.  New people just see that as a community falling apart :(
 * clivejo wanders off 
<valorie> clivejo: point taken. I'm trying to do that, but we need all of us leading
<valorie> soee: i agree that they are foundational
<valorie> clivejo: I agree that hands-on is also fundamental
<valorie> we need both, and right now, our docs aren't there for us
#kubuntu-devel 2015-12-26
<lordievader> Good morning
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<soee_> BluesKaj: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KNSfwgGbrTA
<soee_> nteresting stuff: update manager, driver manager, kernel manager etc.
<soee_> i wonde rif someof them are aprt of Plasma 5.5 or just manjaro provides them
<mparillo> It looks like kernal manager is apart from Plasma 5.5 to me.
<soee_> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=Debian-APT-PDiff-Speed
<clivejo> anyone around who can help me with git?
<clivejo> hi genii
<genii> Hi clivejo :)
<clivejo> how are you?
<genii> clivejo: Just got back from family visitings over a couple days, so full of turkey and pie, and bearing my Boxing Day purchses :)
<clivejo> anything nice?
<genii> clivejo: Matched set of 240G Samsung EVO SSDs, some 128G USB3 sticks
<clivejo> oh nice
<clivejo> whats the plan for those?
<genii> clivejo: I'm replacing the matched 120G SSDs in my laptop with the larger ones ( it's a RAID1 )
<clivejo> genii: nice, how much were they?
<valorie> I got a weather station!
<valorie> putting it together now
<clivejo> valorie: what type?
<genii> clivejo: $160 Canadian
<genii> valorie: Very Cool
<valorie> ambientweather
<clivejo> genii: you any knowledge on git merge?
<valorie> this one I think: http://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/B00PSV10UK?keywords=ambient%20weather%20station&qid=1451168969
<genii> clivejo: Sorry, no. I mostly use clone and pull
<valorie> hopefully I can use it on kubuntu, although it looks like they speak Win-only
<valorie> clivejo: you might find more help in #kde-devel
<clivejo> valorie: have a look at http://weewx.com/
<genii> valorie: Do you still have a machine with Windows on it? ;)
<clivejo> Im having no luck at all
<clivejo> beeing asking all over the place
<valorie> husband has a win10 box
<valorie> I think there is an older one in a closet if that's necessary
<valorie> nowhere to really set it up, but....
<valorie> clivejo: :(
<valorie> ooo, that weewx looks cool
<valorie> I'd like to publish for openweathermaps
<valorie> as well as wunderground
<clivejo> I used weewx to publish to wunderground
<clivejo> and my own website
<valorie> very cool
<valorie> to openweathermaps?
<clivejo> weewx can be configured to build html pages and can be FTP'ed to your host
<valorie> neato
<clivejo> last I looked at it openweathermap didnt access personal weather stations
<clivejo> only offical stations like airports etc
<clivejo> but that may have changed
<valorie> well, I'd better start putting it together so I can test it before dark
<valorie> http://openweathermap.org/stations#how
<clivejo> valorie: on the WeeWX forum "Publishing to CWOP will get you on openweathermap."
<clivejo> I must look into setting up openweathermap account
<soee> hiho
<soee> any idea if there is some way to remove delay when link from konversation opens in webbrowser ?
<clivejo> grrrr
<clivejo> how do I solve this mess!
<soee> ?
<clivejo> kwin
<soee> it is part of Frameworks or Plasma ?
<clivejo> plasma
<soee> 5.5.2 ?
<clivejo> well I need it fixed to upload plasma 5.5.2
<soee> ah ok, btw. shouldn't we first finish Frameworks 5.17 ? thay are almost done
<valorie> it seems to me that frameworks would be first, since Plasma probably depends on them
<clivejo> theres a problem with networkmanager yofel is looking into
<clivejo> hes used an older version and it seems to be working 
<clivejo> I think thats the only hold up with frameworks
<soee> clivejo: oxygen-icons5  is red on status page
<soee> http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ppa-status/frameworks/build_status_5.17.0_xenial.html
<soee> and there are some deps problems i think that makes the upgrade want to remove plasma-desktop and some other packages
<soee> btw.: "His optimizations have yielded apt-get being around 10x faster than the older code" :)
#kubuntu-devel 2015-12-27
<valorie> !weewx
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about weewx
<valorie> !info weewx
<ubottu> Package weewx does not exist in wily
<valorie> pfff
<valorie> evidently not packaged, clive
<valorie> whyyyyyyy
<clivejo> hi BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<BluesKaj> Hi clivejo
<soee> hiho
<BluesKaj> hey soee
#kubuntu-devel 2016-12-26
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kolf build #168: FAILURE in 56 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kolf/168/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #761: STILL UNSTABLE in 7 min 28 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/761/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_progenitor build #745: STILL UNSTABLE in 7 min 30 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_progenitor/745/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_breeze-icons build #55: STILL FAILING in 8 min 11 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_breeze-icons/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_breeze-icons build #319: STILL FAILING in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_breeze-icons/319/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_breeze-icons build #240: STILL FAILING in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_breeze-icons/240/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdb build #15: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdb/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kproperty build #15: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kproperty/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdiagram build #43: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdiagram/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kproperty build #13: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kproperty/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves build #72: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdb build #9: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdb/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-sdk build #284: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-sdk/284/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kopete build #42: STILL UNSTABLE in 44 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kopete/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_cantor build #143: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_cantor/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-sdk build #177: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-sdk/177/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kstars build #190: STILL UNSTABLE in 42 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kstars/190/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_print-manager build #223: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_print-manager/223/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #324: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/324/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kopete build #141: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kopete/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_umbrello build #164: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_umbrello/164/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_marble build #85: STILL FAILING in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_marble/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_breeze-icons build #241: STILL FAILING in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_breeze-icons/241/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_breeze-icons build #320: STILL FAILING in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_breeze-icons/320/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_print-manager build #34: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_print-manager/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_breeze-icons build #56: STILL FAILING in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_breeze-icons/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #44: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-sdk build #52: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-sdk/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_cantor build #47: STILL UNSTABLE in 41 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_cantor/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_krita build #20: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_krita/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_marble build #59: STILL UNSTABLE in 49 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_marble/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_marble build #75: STILL UNSTABLE in 57 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_marble/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #238: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/238/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_umbrello build #58: STILL UNSTABLE in 50 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_umbrello/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #190: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/190/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kstars build #51: STILL UNSTABLE in 58 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kstars/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_krita build #43: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_krita/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_peruse build #31: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_peruse/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_cantor build #249: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_cantor/249/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_peruse build #35: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_peruse/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_baloo build #198: FAILURE in 41 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_baloo/198/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_baloo build #199: STILL FAILING in 26 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_baloo/199/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #251: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-common-internals/251/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #43: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-common-internals/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkipi build #117: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkipi/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi build #239: STILL FAILING in 42 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi/239/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_baloo build #337: FAILURE in 33 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_baloo/337/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_baloo build #338: STILL FAILING in 24 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_baloo/338/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwin build #96: STILL FAILING in 44 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwin/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_krita build #22: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_krita/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_marble build #86: STILL FAILING in 55 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_marble/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_baloo build #41: FAILURE in 37 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_baloo/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kpackage build #306: FAILURE in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kpackage/306/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_baloo build #42: STILL FAILING in 30 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_baloo/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kitemmodels build #58: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kitemmodels/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi build #240: STILL FAILING in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi/240/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kpackage build #307: STILL FAILING in 7 min 35 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kpackage/307/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kexi build #24: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kexi/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kpackage build #54: FAILURE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kpackage/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwin build #97: STILL FAILING in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwin/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_mailcommon build #41: STILL FAILING in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_mailcommon/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kpackage build #55: STILL FAILING in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kpackage/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace build #102: STILL FAILING in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_mailcommon build #42: STILL FAILING in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_mailcommon/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace build #103: STILL FAILING in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_korganizer build #43: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_korganizer/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kitemmodels build #151: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kitemmodels/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kpackage build #191: FAILURE in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kpackage/191/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kidletime build #146: FAILURE in 47 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kidletime/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwin build #64: FIXED in 45 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwin/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kpackage build #192: STILL FAILING in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kpackage/192/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kidletime build #147: FIXED in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kidletime/147/
<wxl> ahoneybun: which exact version do you in have installed? even if you somehow have 1.6.2 (not in yakkety), the version in the ppa should be higher
<wxl> ahoneybun: that said, i'm not sure whre you got it. i don't even find konversation anywhere in any of the ppas.
<wxl> ahoneybun: anyways maybe because you're on a zesty system. it's currently 1.6.2-0ubuntu1 there. still, this ppa would supercede as it's 1.6.2-0ubuntu1ppa1. the ppa1 makes it a higher number. in fact, add just about anything after the version number and it does, just as the debian and ubuntu patch numbers (e.g. 0ubuntu1) add to the standard version number
<wxl> ahoneybun: of course the ppa is only for yakkety. you sure you're on yakkety? :)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-framework build #48: UNSTABLE in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-framework/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_baloo build #43: FIXED in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_baloo/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kpackage build #308: FIXED in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kpackage/308/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kpackage build #193: FIXED in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kpackage/193/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kpackage build #56: FIXED in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kpackage/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_baloo build #339: FIXED in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_baloo/339/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_baloo build #200: FIXED in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_baloo/200/
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> anyone on zesty, would you please test krita 3.1 which should now be in proposed
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @CliffordTheBigRedDoggie, will do
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @CliffordTheBigRedDoggie, installs ok. I can use it to draw a smiley face, which is about as far as my artistics talent goes
<BluesKaj> Hi all
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_krita build #44: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_krita/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_krita build #23: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_krita/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_krita build #21: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_krita/21/
<clivejo> anyone using the daily ISO build noticed issues with Ubiquity?
<mparillo> clivejo: Somebody noted it a few days ago. Sorry, I have trouble searching the IRC backlog. 
<clivejo> got an email for someone today saying its broken
<clivejo> but I cant test it or see whats going on
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I have the next few hours and some coffee
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Give Me All The Info pls :)
<clivejo> hi jbicha
<jbicha> clivejo: hi, I think the kdevplatform merge is wrong
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> O__o
<jbicha> never mind
<clivejo> how so?
<KurousagiMK2> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1650767
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1650767 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "kubuntu zesty 17.0.4.1 installation fails (2016-12-16 image)" [Critical,Triaged]
<jbicha> I saw kdevplatform8-libs.install added to the diff; it should be removed because it's not used any more
<clivejo> should be kdevplatform10-libs
 * clivejo goes looking
<jbicha> I suggest you just take the .debian.tar.xz from https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdevplatform/5.0.1-2ubuntu1 and bump the version number
<clivejo> 5.0.1-2ubuntu1 ?
<clivejo> that was never uploaded
<jbicha> sorry, I uploaded that without saying anything
<jbicha> looks like you can keep your debian/kdevplatform10-libs.install though
<clivejo> where did you upload to?
<jbicha> zesty
<clivejo> we had it in our PPA - 5.0.1-2ubuntu1#
<clivejo> https://launchpad.net/~kdevelop/+archive/ubuntu/release/
<clivejo> why can't I see it?
<clivejo> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdevplatform
<clivejo> no mention of 5.0.1?
<jbicha> I also did kdevelop, kdevelop-php and kdevelop-python (kdevelop-python is in the new queue)
<jbicha> it doesn't show up there because it was superceded by today's update
<jbicha> check the changelog
<clivejo> well the changelog is from our git repo
<jbicha> only the most recent release and -proposed uploads show on the main page
<clivejo> so if you didnt change it that, we wouldnt know about it
<jbicha> I don't have write access to your git repos (and Vcs- wasn't set for it in debian/control)
<jbicha> but I should probably leave KDE stuff to y'all since I don't even use KDE
<clivejo> jbicha: I been holiding off because I cant upload the plugins
<jbicha> open a bug and subscribe ubuntu-sponsors to it
<clivejo> can you just remove the one I uploaded?
<jbicha> no, we have to upload a newer version ( like 5.0.3-0ubuntu2)
<clivejo> Im not sure what to do then
<jbicha> I can do the upload and then you fix git to match?
<clivejo> we have been testing 5.0.3 and everything was good to go
<clivejo> but I cant upload the plugin's because of a name change
<clivejo> jbicha: our git repo's are here - https://code.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/+git/kdevplatform
<clivejo> you can create a MR on them
<jbicha> I don't know what plugins you're talking about
<jbicha> I synced kdevelop-php for you
<clivejo> kdev-php and kdev-python
<jbicha> and I uploaded kdevelop-python yesterday
<jbicha> since it's a new-ish source package, it has to be manually approved in the zesty new queue
 * tsimonq2 sees email about MP, assumes clivejo can review
<clivejo> dunno how to deal with this, brain isnt working
<clivejo> too much sugar and alcohol 
<Mamarok> I blame the sugar...
<tsimonq2> clivejo: What's up with partitionmanager?
<clivejo> up with it?
<tsimonq2> clivejo: You know anything new about it?
<clivejo> nope
<tsimonq2> clivejo: Task: go merge it from Debian. :D
<tsimonq2> https://merges.ubuntu.com/universe.html
<clivejo> no thanks
<tsimonq2> Awwwwwwwwwwwwww
<tsimonq2> clivejo: Why not?
<valorie> is that the new partitionmanager?
<tsimonq2> Yes
<tsimonq2> valorie: 3.0
<valorie> cool
<tsimonq2> valorie: Wanna learn how to merge it? :D
<valorie> not right now, sorry
<valorie> setting up all my new household servants
<valorie> new Roomba \o/
<tsimonq2> :D
#kubuntu-devel 2016-12-27
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kolf build #169: FIXED in 1 min 28 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kolf/169/
<IrcsomeBot> <wxl23> (Photo, 960x1280) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/hCFMy7nQ/file_1572.jpg
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #762: FIXED in 7 min 22 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/762/
<IrcsomeBot> <wxl23> Found at the hospital
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_progenitor build #746: FIXED in 7 min 25 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_progenitor/746/
<IrcsomeBot> <wxl23> Guess they have a Jenkins instance too
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Lol
<valorie> nice
<valorie> my Roomba found a mousehead under my bed
<valorie> mouse head!
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Heh
<valorie> I thought I got it all, but I guess not
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Has that thing been going for a day straight? :D
<valorie> I've run it out of battery a couple of times
<valorie> it can get under things I can only do with difficulty
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Who got it for you?
<valorie> my husband
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Nice :D
<valorie> we had one years ago, and I loved it, but something went wrong, and even though I took it almost entirely apart, cleaned all of it, and put it back together
<valorie> still no go
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Awww :k
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> *:(
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Meanwhile, 9th package fix in the archive!
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> And it got picked up within an hour of me putting it up for sponsorship! :D
<valorie> whatcha fixing?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Merging from Debian
<valorie> very cool
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_bluez-qt build #29: FAILURE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_bluez-qt/29/
<IrcsomeBot> <wxl23> Can someone else besides Darin test my konversation for yakkety in ppa:wxl/kubuntu? Simon?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Wish I could, stuck on 128ish KB down for the next day...
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kproperty build #14: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kproperty/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kproperty build #16: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kproperty/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdb build #10: STILL UNSTABLE in 40 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdb/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdb build #16: STILL UNSTABLE in 40 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdb/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdiagram build #44: STILL UNSTABLE in 40 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdiagram/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #45: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves build #73: STILL UNSTABLE in 40 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_cantor build #48: STILL UNSTABLE in 55 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_cantor/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kopete build #43: STILL UNSTABLE in 55 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kopete/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_umbrello build #59: STILL UNSTABLE in 55 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_umbrello/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwin build #98: STILL FAILING in 59 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwin/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kopete build #142: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kopete/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kexi build #25: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kexi/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kstars build #191: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kstars/191/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-sdk build #178: STILL UNSTABLE in 40 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-sdk/178/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_cantor build #144: STILL UNSTABLE in 47 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_cantor/144/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-sdk build #285: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-sdk/285/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_peruse build #36: STILL UNSTABLE in 41 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_peruse/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_print-manager build #224: STILL UNSTABLE in 38 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_print-manager/224/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #325: STILL UNSTABLE in 41 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/325/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_umbrello build #165: STILL UNSTABLE in 41 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_umbrello/165/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_print-manager build #35: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_print-manager/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_peruse build #32: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_peruse/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_marble build #76: STILL UNSTABLE in 50 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_marble/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkipi build #118: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkipi/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-sdk build #53: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-sdk/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_bluez-qt build #30: FIXED in 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_bluez-qt/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_cantor build #250: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_cantor/250/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #191: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/191/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_marble build #60: STILL UNSTABLE in 54 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_marble/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kstars build #52: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 1 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kstars/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #239: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/239/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #44: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-common-internals/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwin build #99: STILL FAILING in 43 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwin/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kexi build #23: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kexi/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kexi build #28: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kexi/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_krita build #22: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 4 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_krita/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_marble build #87: STILL FAILING in 53 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_marble/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #252: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-common-internals/252/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_krita build #45: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 44 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_krita/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_marble build #88: STILL FAILING in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_marble/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_krita build #24: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 43 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_krita/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_korganizer build #44: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_korganizer/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace build #104: STILL FAILING in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_messagelib build #101: STILL FAILING in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_messagelib/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace build #105: STILL FAILING in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_messagelib build #102: STILL FAILING in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_messagelib/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kitemmodels build #59: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kitemmodels/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kitemmodels build #152: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kitemmodels/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-framework build #49: FIXED in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-framework/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdiagram build #39: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdiagram/39/
<lordievader> Good morning
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<acheronuk> afternoon :)
<acheronuk> Plasma 5.8.5 https://www.kde.org/announcements/plasma-5.8.5.php
<IrcsomeBot> * acheronuk gives up on gpgme. will have to stay broken as far as I'm concerned
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_krita build #58: FAILURE in 5 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_krita/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_krita build #59: STILL FAILING in 4 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_krita/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_krita build #60: FIXED in 11 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_krita/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_print-manager build #76: FIXED in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_print-manager/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_breeze-icons build #321: FIXED in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_breeze-icons/321/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_breeze-icons build #57: FIXED in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_breeze-icons/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_breeze-icons build #242: FIXED in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_breeze-icons/242/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_print-manager build #225: FIXED in 34 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_print-manager/225/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-sdk build #54: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-sdk/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_print-manager build #36: FIXED in 34 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_print-manager/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_krita build #23: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_krita/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_krita build #25: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_krita/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_krita build #46: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_krita/46/
 * tsimonq2 stretches
<tsimonq2> OHAI
<tsimonq2> How y'all doing?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_krita build #24: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_krita/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_krita build #47: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_krita/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_krita build #26: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 5 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_krita/26/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @tsimonq2, slight post Christmas grumpiness :P
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Oh?
<clivejo> baaa humbug
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @acheronuk, Did Santa bring you coal? :P
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> couldn't even eat a humbug!
<clivejo> bet if one was in front of you, you would
<clivejo> dont even like after eights and still ate them
<[Relic]> santa can't afford coal anymore
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> :O
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> santa would probably bring you a briquette made out of some recycled something or other
<[Relic]> recycled elfs  :)
<[Relic]> reindeer droppings  :)
<clivejo> Im surprised the EU havent banned coal
<[Relic]> why would the elf union ban coal, they can't burn reindeer without problems
<clivejo> polution
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> clivejo: Noooo the EU is evil right? Why else would the UK exit?
<clivejo> dunno about evil
<clivejo> but they do have very strong similarity to the Borg Queen
<clivejo> you will comply, resistance is futile
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Oh?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwin build #100: STILL FAILING in 5 min 22 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwin/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwin build #92: FAILURE in 6 min 18 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwin/92/
<clivejo> remember tsimonq2 consent is key
<clivejo> do not give people tea or cookies without consent
<clivejo> and DONT EVER give them tea or cookies if they don't want it
<clivejo> mmmkay
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwin build #101: STILL FAILING in 4 min 19 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwin/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwin build #93: STILL FAILING in 4 min 15 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwin/93/
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Yes Clivey
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> :P
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> But why not?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwin build #66: UNSTABLE in 1 hr 5 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwin/66/
<clivejo> grrrr sound OSD is still crashing kwin
<acheronuk> clivejo: I triggered a rebuild a short while ago for https://cgit.kde.org/kwin.git/commit/?id=bba18a1ba812f3a147173edc19516f0e00e7c855
<acheronuk> I assume that did not help?
<clivejo> didnt run an update today
<KurousagiMK2> in zesty OSD now works
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwin build #94: FIXED in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwin/94/
<acheronuk> KurousagiMK2: good :) I thought that sounded like a fixing commit for that issue, but wasn't 100% sure
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwin build #102: STILL FAILING in 36 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwin/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwin build #103: STILL FAILING in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwin/103/
<clivejo> yofel: mind giving me a ping when you have time please
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #12 for job mgmt_pause_integration (previous build: ABORTED)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_libkscreen build #895: FAILURE in 8.7 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_libkscreen/895/
<tsimonq2> !ninjas
<ubottu> yofel, clivejo, acheronuk, tsimonq2, santa_: we need your attention!
<tsimonq2> What's left in order to stage Frameworks and Plasam?
<tsimonq2> *Plasma
<tsimonq2> I assume we stage Frameworks before Plasma?
<wxl> someone needs to add me to that
<clivejo> take my place!
<wxl> shhhhh
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: nope, as frameworks still needs those issue sorted. and plasma should be fine on FW 5.28
<acheronuk> I think genii can change those alerts?
<acheronuk> clivejo: you are not replaceable
<wxl> well as an op i probably can too
<wxl> !ninjas is yofel, clivejo, acheronuk, tsimonq2, santa_, wxl: we need your attention!
<ubottu> ninjas has been forgotten, use '!unforget ninjas' to edit it again
<wxl> bah
<wxl> !unforget ninjas
<ubottu> I suddenly remember ninjas again, wxl
<wxl> !ninjas
<ubottu> yofel, clivejo, acheronuk, tsimonq2, santa_: we need your attention!
 * wxl grumbles
<clivejo> please take me off it!
<wxl> really???
<wxl> !forget ninjas
<ubottu> I'll forget that, wxl
<clivejo> yes!
<clivejo> its annoying
<wxl> !ninjas is yofel, acheronuk, tsimonq2, santa_, wxl: we need your attention!
<ubottu> ninjas has been forgotten, use '!unforget ninjas' to edit it again
<wxl> ugh wth
<clivejo> thanks
<wxl> valorie: help me :(
<valorie> help ya what?
<wxl> valorie: how do i set a factoid again? i thought it was !factoid name is blah but that doesn't seem to work
<valorie> oh, these days JackFrost is the one to ask
<valorie> in the #ubuntu-ops
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_libkscreen build #896: FIXED in 14 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_libkscreen/896/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_pause_integration build #12: ABORTED in 30 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_pause_integration/12/
<wxl> !ninjas is <reply> yofel, acheronuk, tsimonq2, santa_, wxl: we need your attention!
<ubottu> ninjas has been forgotten, use '!unforget ninjas' to edit it again
 * wxl gets ready to kill someone
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmenuedit build #47: FAILURE in 6 min 28 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmenuedit/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ksysguard build #66: FAILURE in 8 min 43 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ksysguard/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-integration build #49: FAILURE in 9 min 1 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-integration/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ksysguard build #54: FAILURE in 9 min 43 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ksysguard/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kscreen build #53: FAILURE in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kscreen/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #66: FAILURE in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kscreen build #259: FAILURE in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kscreen/259/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #74: FAILURE in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-integration build #67: FAILURE in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-integration/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ksysguard build #69: FAILURE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ksysguard/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-integration build #55: FAILURE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-integration/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmenuedit build #40: FAILURE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmenuedit/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #70: FAILURE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kmenuedit build #50: FAILURE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kmenuedit/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_powerdevil build #53: FAILURE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_powerdevil/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_powerdevil build #50: FAILURE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_powerdevil/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kscreen build #212: FAILURE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kscreen/212/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_oxygen build #58: FAILURE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_oxygen/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-desktop build #70: FAILURE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-desktop/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-desktop build #63: FAILURE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-desktop/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmenuedit build #48: STILL FAILING in 3 min 30 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmenuedit/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_oxygen build #44: FAILURE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_oxygen/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_powerdevil build #25: FAILURE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_powerdevil/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-desktop build #60: FAILURE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-desktop/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_oxygen build #47: FAILURE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_oxygen/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-integration build #50: STILL FAILING in 2 min 36 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-integration/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ksysguard build #67: STILL FAILING in 3 min 34 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ksysguard/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kscreen build #260: STILL FAILING in 2 min 36 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kscreen/260/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kscreen build #54: STILL FAILING in 2 min 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kscreen/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #67: STILL FAILING in 2 min 54 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #75: STILL FAILING in 2 min 54 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ksysguard build #55: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ksysguard/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_khotkeys build #48: FAILURE in 3 min 39 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_khotkeys/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ksysguard build #70: STILL FAILING in 2 min 36 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ksysguard/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-integration build #68: STILL FAILING in 3 min 30 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-integration/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kmenuedit build #51: STILL FAILING in 2 min 40 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kmenuedit/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kscreen build #213: STILL FAILING in 2 min 38 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kscreen/213/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-integration build #56: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-integration/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmenuedit build #41: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmenuedit/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_oxygen build #59: STILL FAILING in 2 min 50 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_oxygen/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #71: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-sdk build #55: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-sdk/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_powerdevil build #54: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_powerdevil/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_powerdevil build #51: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_powerdevil/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-sdk build #179: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-sdk/179/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-sdk build #286: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-sdk/286/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-desktop build #71: STILL FAILING in 3 min 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-desktop/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-desktop build #64: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-desktop/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_powerdevil build #26: STILL FAILING in 2 min 40 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_powerdevil/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_oxygen build #45: STILL FAILING in 2 min 52 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_oxygen/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-desktop build #61: STILL FAILING in 3 min 50 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-desktop/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_oxygen build #48: STILL FAILING in 3 min 50 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_oxygen/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_khotkeys build #39: FAILURE in 3 min 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_khotkeys/39/
<wxl> tsimonq2: you gonna test my konversation now?
<wxl> !forget ninjas
<ubottu> I'll forget that, wxl
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_khotkeys build #56: FAILURE in 3 min 41 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_khotkeys/56/
<wxl> !ninjas-#kubuntu-devel is <reply> yofel, acheronuk, tsimonq2, santa_, wxl: we need your attention!
<ubottu> But ninjas-#kubuntu-devel already means something else!
<wxl> ah ha!
<wxl> !forget ninjas-#kubuntu-devel
<ubottu> I'll forget that, wxl
<wxl> !ninjas-#kubuntu-devel is <reply> yofel, acheronuk, tsimonq2, santa_, wxl: we need your attention!
<ubottu> ninjas-#kubuntu-devel has been forgotten, use '!unforget ninjas-#kubuntu-devel' to edit it again
<wxl> !unforget ninjas-#kubuntu-devel
<ubottu> I suddenly remember ninjas-#kubuntu-devel again, wxl
<wxl> !ninjas-#kubuntu-devel is <reply> yofel, acheronuk, tsimonq2, santa_, wxl: we need your attention!
<ubottu> But ninjas-#kubuntu-devel already means something else!
 * wxl glowers
<wxl> !ninjas
<ubottu> yofel, clivejo, acheronuk, tsimonq2, santa_: we need your attention!
 * wxl hates ubottu 
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_khotkeys build #49: STILL FAILING in 3 min 5 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_khotkeys/49/
 * acheronuk is going to ignore ubottu soon :P
<wxl> yeah well i won't do this publicly anymore
<acheronuk> it's ok. just wondered WTH?
<wxl> trying to get it to change the factoid
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace build #97: FAILURE in 3 min 52 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace/97/
<wxl> if i ask it ot forget and then set it, it's says it's forgotten
<wxl> if i ask it to unforget and set it, then it says it's something else
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_khotkeys build #57: STILL FAILING in 4 min 19 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_khotkeys/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_khotkeys build #40: STILL FAILING in 4 min 55 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_khotkeys/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace build #81: FAILURE in 4 min 52 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace build #106: STILL FAILING in 5 min 19 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace build #98: STILL FAILING in 4 min 51 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwin build #95: FAILURE in 3 min 50 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwin/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace build #82: STILL FAILING in 2 min 49 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace build #107: STILL FAILING in 2 min 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwin build #67: FAILURE in 2 min 57 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwin/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_breeze build #199: FAILURE in 4 min 23 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_breeze/199/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwin build #96: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwin/96/
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> wxl: Work :/
<wxl> bah
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Be home for 7:30 PM my time
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_breeze build #259: FAILURE in 5 min 28 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_breeze/259/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwin build #68: STILL FAILING in 3 min 44 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwin/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_breeze build #200: STILL FAILING in 4 min 8 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_breeze/200/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwin build #104: STILL FAILING in 2 min 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwin/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_breeze build #52: FAILURE in 7 min 45 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_breeze/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_breeze build #260: STILL FAILING in 4 min 15 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_breeze/260/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwin build #105: STILL FAILING in 3 min 26 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwin/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_breeze build #53: STILL FAILING in 4 min 57 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_breeze/53/
<wxl> ninjas thingy fixed
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace build #108: STILL FAILING in 2 min 48 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace build #83: STILL FAILING in 4 min 28 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace build #99: STILL FAILING in 5 min 6 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace build #109: STILL FAILING in 4 min 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace build #100: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kscreen build #55: FIXED in 9 min 3 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kscreen/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace build #84: STILL FAILING in 5 min 5 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_discover build #83: FAILURE in 7 min 56 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_discover/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_discover build #100: FAILURE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_discover/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_discover build #87: FAILURE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_discover/87/
#kubuntu-devel 2016-12-28
<acheronuk> mamarley: plasma 5.8.5 is in zesty staging :)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #763: SUCCESS in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/763/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_discover build #84: STILL FAILING in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_discover/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kreport build #17: STILL FAILING in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kreport/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdb build #17: STILL UNSTABLE in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdb/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kproperty build #15: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kproperty/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdb build #11: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdb/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves build #74: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_discover build #88: STILL FAILING in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_discover/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kproperty build #17: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kproperty/17/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> plasma-discover all green
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> green!!
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> bouncer still down?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> still refusing connections here
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> or my pathetic excuse for broadband
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> may look at the plasma-sdk orange tommorow, but that is mostly it for plasma I think?
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> test it
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> It's running on this box as I type
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> I pinged mamarly on IRC
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_oxygen-icons5 build #62: FAILURE in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_oxygen-icons5/62/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> Oh, well. No IRC till morning the. Night all
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdiagram build #45: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdiagram/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_discover build #101: STILL FAILING in 30 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_discover/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #46: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/46/
<mamarley> acheronuk:  Thanks!  Sorry, I wasn't around earlier because I was installing an Ethernet drop in my parents' house (my Christmas present to them).
<mamarley> At first glance, it seems to work fine, thanks!  I will let you know if I have any issues.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi build #241: STILL FAILING in 40 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi/241/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kopete build #44: STILL UNSTABLE in 40 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kopete/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kopete build #143: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kopete/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #192: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/192/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdiagram build #40: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdiagram/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_khtml build #150: STILL FAILING in 40 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_khtml/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #47: FAILURE in 7 min 25 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/47/
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Hehehehehehe I still have IRC
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_marble build #89: STILL FAILING in 50 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_marble/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kstars build #192: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kstars/192/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-sdk build #180: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-sdk/180/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_oxygen-icons5 build #132: FAILURE in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_oxygen-icons5/132/
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> what day is it?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_cantor build #145: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_cantor/145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_blogilo build #28: FAILURE in 1 min 48 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_blogilo/28/
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @CliffordTheBigRedDoggie, TUESDAY
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> really?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Yessss
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> but its 1:17am
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Noooo it's 7:17 PM
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> Im in the future
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Bah
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_oxygen-icons5 build #181: FAILURE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_oxygen-icons5/181/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_cantor build #49: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_cantor/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-sdk build #287: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-sdk/287/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_peruse build #37: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_peruse/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kreport build #17: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kreport/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kstars build #53: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kstars/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #326: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/326/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kreport build #18: STILL FAILING in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kreport/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_umbrello build #60: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_umbrello/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-sdk build #56: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-sdk/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_blogilo build #29: STILL FAILING in 2 min 2 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_blogilo/29/
<marco-parillo> acheronuk: Did I see that Plasma 5.8.5 is available for testing in ZZ?
<marco-parillo> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/staging-plasma ?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #48: STILL FAILING in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/48/
<marco-parillo> Sorry, but the kde bnc bouncer seems to not work for me. Webchat at home.
<marco-parillo> 116 updates running/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kreport build #19: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kreport/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_marble build #61: STILL UNSTABLE in 50 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_marble/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkipi build #119: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkipi/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_peruse build #33: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_peruse/33/
<marco-parillo> Re-booting
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_oxygen-icons5 build #63: STILL FAILING in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_oxygen-icons5/63/
* clivejo changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Friendly computing | Zesty Zapus Alpha 2 testing starts 24 Jan | Support in #kubuntu | Plasma 5.8.4 X/Y Backports, Z Archive, 5.8.5 Staging| Apps 16.04.3 X/Y Backports, Z Archive | FW 5.28 X/Y Backports, Z Archive | Trello:  https://is.gd/dGbmxV | QA links:  https://is.gd/p7kblH | Package Docs (WIP):  https://is.gd/zco9ne
* clivejo changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Friendly computing | Zesty Zapus Alpha 2 testing starts 24 Jan | Support in #kubuntu | Plasma 5.8.4 X/Y Backports, Z Archive, 5.8.5 Z Staging| Apps 16.04.3 X/Y Backports, Z Archive | FW 5.28 X/Y Backports, Z Archive | Trello:  https://is.gd/dGbmxV | QA links:  https://is.gd/p7kblH | Package Docs (WIP):  https://is.gd/zco9ne
<marco-parillo> ZZ with Plasma 5.8.5 seems ok to me on real HW. Re-booted. Ran kinfocenter, dolphin, rekonq, firefox, muon discover, with nothing immediatly obvious.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_cantor build #251: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_cantor/251/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_umbrello build #166: STILL UNSTABLE in 51 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_umbrello/166/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_marble build #77: STILL UNSTABLE in 51 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_marble/77/
<marco-parillo> Well, other than spellchecking in firefox with IRC webchat anyway.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_oxygen-icons5 build #182: STILL FAILING in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_oxygen-icons5/182/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_oxygen-icons5 build #133: STILL FAILING in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_oxygen-icons5/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_marble build #90: STILL FAILING in 42 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_marble/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #240: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/240/
<marco-parillo> FF spell-checking had nothing to do with the upgrade. I just forgot to do the about:config thing in ZZ.
<marco-parillo> All is good for whenever you want to call for testers.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_khtml build #151: STILL FAILING in 42 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_khtml/151/
<mparillo> konversation works fine with Plasma 5.8.5, now that the kde bnc bouncer is back.
<mparillo> !testers
<ubottu> Help is needed in #kubuntu-devel. Please ping Riddell, yofel, soee, Tm_T, shadeslayer, BluesKaj, James147, Quintasan, lordievader, shrini, tester56, parad1se, mamarley, alket, SourBlues, sgclark, neo31, vip, mparillo for information
<mparillo> If anybody has a throw-away VM, spare partition, or otherwise unused computer around, you can test Plasma 5.8.5 on ZZ. sudo add-apt-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/staging-plasma 
<mparillo> Topic is already current.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_discover build #85: FIXED in 51 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_discover/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_discover build #89: FIXED in 41 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_discover/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #45: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 9 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-common-internals/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kexi build #26: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kexi/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi build #242: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi/242/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_discover build #102: FIXED in 35 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_discover/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #253: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-common-internals/253/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_krita build #27: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 58 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_krita/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_krita build #48: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 49 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_krita/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_krita build #25: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 49 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_krita/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kitemmodels build #153: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kitemmodels/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kitemmodels build #60: STILL UNSTABLE in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kitemmodels/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmail build #61: FAILURE in 5 min 20 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmail/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #45: FAILURE in 6 min 17 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons build #63: FAILURE in 6 min 17 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_mailcommon build #43: STILL FAILING in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_mailcommon/43/
 * DarinMiller reporting in - ZZ + plasmas-taging working fine here.
<DarinMiller> I never saw any of the issues reported in the plasma 5.8.5 bug fix list so all I can report is everything is working very well. Nice to see everything stabilizing!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_korganizer build #45: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_korganizer/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons build #64: STILL FAILING in 4 min 39 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmail build #62: STILL FAILING in 5 min 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmail/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #46: STILL FAILING in 5 min 37 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_mailcommon build #44: STILL FAILING in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_mailcommon/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_pimcommon build #29: STILL FAILING in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_pimcommon/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_pimcommon build #30: STILL FAILING in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_pimcommon/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail build #49: FAILURE in 6 min 43 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail/49/
<tsimonq2> https://trello.com/c/lOiMIMAJ
<tsimonq2> PACKAGING TASK ^^^^
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail build #50: STILL FAILING in 4 min 36 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_plasma-sdk build #707: FAILURE in 7.7 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_plasma-sdk/707/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_plasma-sdk build #708: FIXED in 12 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_plasma-sdk/708/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-sdk build #288: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-sdk/288/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kbookmarks build #183: FAILURE in 45 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kbookmarks/183/
 * acheronuk yawns
<valorie> morning, rik
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kbookmarks build #184: FIXED in 8 min 41 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kbookmarks/184/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-integration build #57: FIXED in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-integration/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ksysguard build #56: FIXED in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ksysguard/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-sdk build #57: STILL UNSTABLE in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-sdk/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_oxygen build #46: FIXED in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_oxygen/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace build #85: FIXED in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-sdk build #181: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-sdk/181/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_breeze build #54: FIXED in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_breeze/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #47: FIXED in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons build #65: FIXED in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmail build #63: FIXED in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmail/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-sdk build #289: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-sdk/289/
<lordievader> Good morning
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwin build #69: FIXED in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwin/69/
<acheronuk> morning all :)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_khotkeys build #58: FIXED in 9 min 48 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_khotkeys/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_powerdevil build #27: FIXED in 9 min 48 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_powerdevil/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #68: FIXED in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmenuedit build #42: FIXED in 9 min 53 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmenuedit/42/
<soee_> o/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_messagelib build #103: STILL FAILING in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_messagelib/103/
<acheronuk> yofel: what is this doing? what test? http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-desktop/62/console
<acheronuk> BBL
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-desktop build #62: NOW UNSTABLE in 1 hr 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-desktop/62/
<acheronuk> oh, qml deps
<acheronuk> NM
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_messagelib build #104: STILL FAILING in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_messagelib/104/
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<mparillo> Hi BluesKaj. Plasma 5.8.5 in ZZ with -staging is solid for me.
<BluesKaj> Hi mparillo, ok thanks for the heads up
<BluesKaj> mparillo, just ran staging-plasma. any other ppas relevant?
<acheronuk> staging-frameworks if you are not running with zesty proposed enabled
<BluesKaj> no proposed 
<mparillo> I must have already upgraded frameworks from -staging. When I re-enabled framework-staging, I had no updates. kinfocenter reports I am on 5.28
<acheronuk> that is the correct version, yes
<mparillo> TY acheronuk.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_peruse build #34: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_peruse/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_peruse build #16: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_peruse/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_peruse build #38: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_peruse/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_peruse build #17: FAILURE in 4 min 12 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_peruse/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_peruse build #39: FAILURE in 4 min 41 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_peruse/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_peruse build #35: FAILURE in 5 min 11 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_peruse/35/
<clivejo> acheronuk: ^
<acheronuk> clivejo: I know. result of a merge that typically chose not to conflict
<clivejo> merge with what?
<clivejo> Debian dont have it?
<acheronuk> KCI merging our unreleased WIP zesty_archive branch
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_peruse build #18: STILL FAILING in 4 min 49 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_peruse/18/
<clivejo> peruse conflict?
<clivejo> or newstuff?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_peruse build #40: STILL FAILING in 5 min 5 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_peruse/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_peruse build #36: STILL FAILING in 5 min 16 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_peruse/36/
<acheronuk> clivejo: peruse on the 'optional' newstuff qml module
<acheronuk> there is a fix for unstable building, restoring it for that
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_peruse build #19: NOW UNSTABLE in 9 min 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_peruse/19/
<acheronuk> just KCI being REALLY helpful today by merging the change not wanted in unstable cleanly, and then auto-retrying the resultant failure
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_peruse build #37: NOW UNSTABLE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_peruse/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_peruse build #41: NOW UNSTABLE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_peruse/41/
<mparillo> wxl: The *package* konversation - 1.6.2-0ubuntu1 is in ZZ https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/konversation/+bug/1635911/comments/6 but help about konversation says Version 1.6-branch #4910 in ZZ. I assume that is equivalent to 1.6.2, but (broader question, maybe) especially for KDE Apps, can the version numbers in the packages match the announced version numbers, or, as I suspect, is there a subtlety I am missing.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1635911 in konversation (Ubuntu Yakkety) "Konversation crashes on quit - please package latest version" [High,Confirmed]
<wxl> mparillo: yep. said that in the email :)
<wxl> you're asking how the .2-0ubuntu1 version differs from the .2 version?
<mparillo> I thought your e-mail was primarily about SRUing it to YY. I was wondering how the package number matches the upstream number in ZZ, but help about has its own way of versioning.
<wxl> help about says what?
<wxl> and you're referring to yakkety or zesty?
<clivejo> well that source is from here - http://download.kde.org/stable/konversation/1.6.2/src/
<tsimonq2> AFTERNOON CLIVE :DDDD
<clivejo> maybe the developer forgot to set the version from the help menu
<clivejo> Hi Simey
<tsimonq2> clivejo: How are you?
<clivejo> narfed off
<clivejo> you?
<tsimonq2> Narf?
<tsimonq2> Pretty good. :)
 * sick_rimmit Narfed here too
<tsimonq2> What's narf mean?
<tsimonq2> o/ o/ o / o  oo/ / // / / sick_rimmit 
<sick_rimmit> \o/ Yo!!
<clivejo> narfed is family friendly alternative to the strong language which conveys my true mood
<sick_rimmit> For me it means, I have been wrangling with kdev-xdebug for 2 days, and further away a fix than when I started
<sick_rimmit> I finally find myself in a forest of deprecated KDE4 CMake Macros, with no leads on what their replacements might be under KF5
<mparillo> In ZZ, Help > About Konversation > Version says: Version 1.6-branch #4910
<sick_rimmit> Frankly!!!
<sick_rimmit> I am Narfed!!
<sick_rimmit> Pah!
<clivejo> mparillo: same here
<clivejo> but that's using the official source code
<wxl> what does 1.6.1 say? or any of the point release versions for that matter?
<mparillo> I never noticed what 1.6.1. said, and if clivejo separately compiled from upstream source, I guess all I was doing was idly complaining in the wrong place.
<acheronuk> xdebug?
<sick_rimmit> Yes
 * acheronuk has a look
<clivejo> sick_rimmit: https://xdebug.org/
<sick_rimmit> But, I'm about to jump out the window
<wxl> seems version.h is set right https://cgit.kde.org/konversation.git/tree/src/version.h?h=v1.6.2&id=bd0add0e9f59eb3fc750d745364f65a06abdbb67
<sick_rimmit> I got this far
<sick_rimmit> https://techbase.kde.org/KDevelop5/KDevPlatformPluginExample
<sick_rimmit> Which I just a few minutes ago found, but it won't build either!
<sick_rimmit> I was hoping to steel it's CMakeLists.txt file to get my build working, but I've got something misconfigured with my QT Env
<acheronuk> sick_rimmit: so the kdev-xdebug plugin in kde git doesn't work for latest kdevelop?
<sick_rimmit> It doesn't appear to be available under Kubuntu
<sick_rimmit> and the Kdevelop5 PPA doesn't have a build of it
<sick_rimmit> Which is what I was trying to solve
<acheronuk> so this needs building? https://cgit.kde.org/kdev-xdebug.git/
 * sick_rimmit checks
<sick_rimmit> Yes that's correct
<wxl> and strangely version.h is what main.cpp uses to set the application version
<wxl> that said, it seems like something might not be working right
<wxl> since you found the bug, you have to report it upstream, mparillo 
<acheronuk> or porting maybe
<clivejo> acheronuk: I kinda made a start - https://code.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/+git/kdev-xdebug
<clivejo> but got railroaded by krita and kdevelop
<sick_rimmit> If I can get this up and running, I have a Full C, C++, Python, PHP tool chain, with Virtual Box running LAMP Server, with Xdebug enabled.
<sick_rimmit> This would be a fabulous Web Dev environment
 * sick_rimmit Thanks clivejo for making a start
<sick_rimmit> Maybe I should not work locally, and try to fix it on the KCI... or perhaps in a Pbuilder env
<clivejo> sick_rimmit: I dont think it can be fixed!
<clivejo> its designed for Kdevelop 4
<clivejo> needs to be ported to work with Kdevelop5
<acheronuk> yes, was just looking and the cmakelists is KDE4
<clivejo> well thats my understanding anyways
<sick_rimmit> I made quite a few porting changes, 
<acheronuk> which is why I said "porting"
<sick_rimmit> follwing the KDE guides
<acheronuk> well, that's kde development rather than packaging
<sick_rimmit> All the work looks like it would happen in CMakeLists.txt
<sick_rimmit> The rest of the code looks good.
<sick_rimmit> I scanned the headers for the requesite QT stuff, and there was nothing there
<sick_rimmit> I have no answer for the KDE4 macro's however
<acheronuk> maybe have a word with the regular committers to that repo? see if they have done any prelim porting work that hasn't gone in a branch yet?
<mparillo> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=374264
<ubottu> KDE bug 374264 in general "Konversation 1.6.2 reports Version 1.6-branch #4910 in Help About Konversation Version" [Minor,Unconfirmed]
<sick_rimmit> acheronuk: I think I'll take that advice, this is too hard for me :-(
<acheronuk> sick_rimmit: I can usually package what others have ported, but from ground up porting of the base code is probably too much for me right now as well
<sick_rimmit> acheronuk: Alright, I will drop Kevin Funk a line, see if he can help. 
<mparillo> Just upgrading ZZ and I got this: dpkg: error processing archive /tmp/apt-dpkg-install-3SfKGM/0-libkpmcore4_3.0.0-1_amd64.deb (--unpack):  trying to overwrite '/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/qt5/plugins/libpmdummybackendplugin.so', which is also in package partitionmanager 1.2.1-0ubuntu1
<acheronuk> kfunk: do you know if anyone has done prelim work for getting kdev-xdebug working with kdevelop 5?
<clivejo> another Debian sync - https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/partitionmanager/3.0.0-1
<tsimonq2> clivejo: I know, that bugged me when I saw it
<acheronuk> not even got a git repo for that? just an ancient bzr branch?
<clivejo> the xdebug plugin does take some working around to install. you need a few other plugins before it will compile. you need kdev-php, kdev-executebrowser, kevelop-pg-qt before kdev-xdebug will have all the necessary components.
<acheronuk> fun!
<acheronuk> wxl: any idea how we might debug the tests running in python here? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gpgme1.0/+bug/1647204
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1647204 in gpgme1.0 (Ubuntu) "1.8.0-2 FTBFS in zesty 17.04" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<acheronuk> In LP builds, they hang indefinitely when calling a particular c++ function/extension or however you phrase it
<acheronuk> whereas building in local sbuild etc, all is fine
<acheronuk> we can't do any new frameworks until that gpgme builds in the archive. blocks new kde applications as well
<wxl> acheronuk: isn't there an option to build with eht ubuntu system? like buildd or something??
<acheronuk> wxl: maybe, but I would still need to debug in some way those hanging tests
<wxl> acheronuk: well that may be helpful to some degree
<wxl> --debootstrapopts --variant=buildd
<wxl> if you can't reproduce the failure on your own machine, that might be interesting
<acheronuk> wxl: using the LP chroot from sbuild-launchpad-chroot, builds are successful. no hangs
<wxl> yeah that might be something to mention on the bug report. that doesn't sound right. something wrong with the build machinery? maybe get the lp team involved???
<acheronuk> I think Colin at least is away until after new year. I'll so some more poking around
#kubuntu-devel 2016-12-29
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #764: SUCCESS in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/764/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kreport build #19: STILL FAILING in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kreport/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves build #75: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdb build #11: STILL FAILING in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdb/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kproperty build #16: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kproperty/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdb build #18: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdb/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kproperty build #18: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kproperty/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkipi build #120: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkipi/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdiagram build #46: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdiagram/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #241: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/241/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdiagram build #41: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdiagram/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kopete build #144: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kopete/144/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdb build #12: STILL UNSTABLE in 38 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdb/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kopete build #45: STILL UNSTABLE in 38 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kopete/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kstars build #193: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kstars/193/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-sdk build #182: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-sdk/182/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_cantor build #146: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_cantor/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #47: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_marble build #91: STILL FAILING in 40 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_marble/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_umbrello build #61: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_umbrello/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_marble build #62: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_marble/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kreport build #20: STILL FAILING in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kreport/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kstars build #54: STILL UNSTABLE in 38 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kstars/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_krita build #49: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_krita/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kreport build #18: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kreport/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdb build #12: STILL FAILING in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdb/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #327: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/327/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_umbrello build #167: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_umbrello/167/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kreport build #20: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kreport/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-desktop build #72: STILL FAILING in 7 min 2 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-desktop/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #193: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/193/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_cantor build #252: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_cantor/252/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #46: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-common-internals/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_marble build #78: STILL UNSTABLE in 40 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_marble/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_krita build #26: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_krita/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-desktop build #73: STILL FAILING in 9 min 29 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-desktop/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_marble build #92: STILL FAILING in 35 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_marble/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi build #243: STILL FAILING in 45 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi/243/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_krita build #28: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 43 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_krita/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-desktop build #63: FAILURE in 7 min 16 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-desktop/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_cantor build #50: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_cantor/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #254: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-common-internals/254/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-sdk build #58: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-sdk/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kexi build #29: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kexi/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-desktop build #64: STILL FAILING in 6 min 30 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-desktop/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi build #244: STILL FAILING in 30 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi/244/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-desktop build #65: STILL FAILING in 5 min 28 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-desktop/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kitemmodels build #154: STILL UNSTABLE in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kitemmodels/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #49: FIXED in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-sdk build #290: STILL UNSTABLE in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-sdk/290/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-desktop build #66: STILL FAILING in 4 min 40 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-desktop/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kexi build #24: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kexi/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kitemmodels build #61: STILL UNSTABLE in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kitemmodels/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_korganizer build #40: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_korganizer/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail build #51: FIXED in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #40: STILL FAILING in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi-calendar/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_pimcommon build #31: STILL FAILING in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_pimcommon/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kexi build #27: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kexi/27/
<tsimonq2> [ubuntu/zesty-proposed] kdevelop-python 5.0.1-2ubuntu2 (Accepted)
<tsimonq2> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/zesty-changes/2016-December/005059.html
<tsimonq2> !ninjas
<ubottu> yofel, acheronuk, tsimonq2, santa_, wxl: we need your attention!
<tsimonq2> ^
<DarinMiller> Excellent.
<DarinMiller> Now that 5.0.1 is acccepted, can it be updated to 5.0.3 without extra intervention or assistance?
<tsimonq2> Hmm idk
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #41: STILL FAILING in 7 min 36 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi-calendar/41/
<tsimonq2> DarinMiller: Go Poke Debian is my answer to that. :)
<tsimonq2> 08:53:15 PM < slangasek> W: kdevelop: binary-without-manpage usr/bin/kdevelop!
<tsimonq2> 08:53:20 PM < slangasek> ok then
<tsimonq2> Developers please take note
<DarinMiller> wow. debian turn around time is not the fastest.  5.0.1 was released to deb unstable 3 months ago and no  sign of 5.0.3. https://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kde/kde-std/kdevelop-python.git/
<tsimonq2> There's a bug filed
<tsimonq2> I'll go see what's up
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_pimcommon build #32: STILL FAILING in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_pimcommon/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kmailtransport build #116: STILL FAILING in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kmailtransport/116/
<DarinMiller> are you checking kde.bugs or someplac else?
<tsimonq2> Debian bug 847195
<ubottu> Debian bug 847195 in kdevelop "Kdevelop: please package newer version" [Normal,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/847195
 * tsimonq2 whips up a Sid environment to test
<DarinMiller> kvm?
<tsimonq2> LXD
<DarinMiller> auh, I will have to try that one of these winter weekends.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kmailtransport build #117: STILL FAILING in 9 min 40 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kmailtransport/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #68: STILL FAILING in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi-contacts/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_korganizer build #46: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_korganizer/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #69: STILL FAILING in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi-contacts/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_mailcommon build #45: STILL FAILING in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_mailcommon/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_mailcommon build #46: STILL FAILING in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_mailcommon/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_korganizer build #31: STILL UNSTABLE in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_korganizer/31/
<lordievader> Good morning
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-desktop build #67: STILL FAILING in 4 min 39 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-desktop/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-desktop build #74: STILL FAILING in 6 min 25 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-desktop/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-desktop build #68: STILL FAILING in 5 min 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-desktop/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-desktop build #75: STILL FAILING in 5 min 15 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-desktop/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-desktop build #65: NOW UNSTABLE in 1 hr 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-desktop/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-desktop build #69: FIXED in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-desktop/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-desktop build #76: FIXED in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-desktop/76/
<Peace-> guys i am on kubunu 17.04  i got plasma crashed with this  
<Peace-> https://paste.ubuntu.com/23705719/
<Peace-> on plasma channel said to ask here cuz there are something of terrible wrong in the installation , which it's the standard one 
<Peace-> "KConfigIni: In file /usr/share/plasma/plasmoids/org.kde.plasma.minimizeall/metadata.json, line 1: " Invalid entry (missing '=') not sure why it would take it as inifile?
<Peace-> [14:08] <bshah> o_O
<clivejo> Peace-: what were you doing at the time?
<clivejo> How did you install 17.04?
<clivejo> do you have proposed enabled?
<clivejo> or install from a PPA?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<acheronuk> clivejo: Peace-  says ins plasma they are on plasma 5.7.5, but that applet is only found in kdeplasma-addons 5.8, so they clearly have a mixture of 5.7.5 and 5.8.4 at the moment, due to the incomplete proposed migration
<Peace-> clivejo: i am preparing the new plasma panels collection so : i am working on qdbus org.kde.plasmashell /PlasmaShell org.kde.PlasmaShell.showInteractiveConsole
<Peace-> and the code i used it's this http://pastebin.com/U4UG3WfN btw i guess acheronuk has right 
<Peace-> there is some mix package at the moment
<acheronuk> Peace-: you could either (a) enable proposed repo in zesty, but that could cause breakages on other things or (b) add our staging ppas for frameworks and plasma 
<acheronuk> (b) is nice and stable here with plasma 5.8.5, BUT those ppas may without much notice receive unstable testing updates
<Peace-> acheronuk: staging ppas link , i am a bit lost on ppas :D i would like to keep working on plasma stuff 
<acheronuk> so with (b) you are taking a different sort of risk
<Peace-> well i have dual boot with the old farth 14.04 :D
<acheronuk> depends if you want to test the latest stuff
<acheronuk> and help us test it
<Peace-> acheronuk: is it this ? https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/staging-plasma
<acheronuk> ok. https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/staging-frameworks and https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/staging-plasma
<Peace-> ok perferct
<Peace-> both ?
<acheronuk> yes, both
<Peace-> ok 
<clivejo> Peace-: are you a devel?
<Peace-> clivejo: devel of kubuntu no :D , but i work on plasmoids sometimes and on dolphin 
<clivejo> KDE devel?
<Peace-> nah i am a alone wolf that works on plasmoid i just did a little work on active window control applet to add some features 
<clivejo> acheronuk: that OSD volume issue is fixed now :)
<clivejo> Peace-: no problem
<acheronuk> clivejo: :) could not get it to crash in my VM before or after, but glad it's sorted for you
<Peace-> clivejo: x) https://github.com/nowardev/kde-peace-settings/tree/master/plasmoid/plasma%205/org.kde.activeWindowControl%2Bshowalwaysbutton/org.kde.activeWindowControl
<clivejo> if you wanted to test latest stuff on Zesty we have a PPA you could use :P 
<acheronuk> noooooooo.
<acheronuk> lol
<clivejo> LOL
 * clivejo likes it!
<acheronuk> I'm tempted. very tempted....
<clivejo> Ive actually grown to like the new desktop wallpaper
<clivejo> and the kickoff menu icon
<acheronuk> but I want to be able to test what we stage for upload outside a VM
<clivejo> yeah
<clivejo> thats my issue
<acheronuk> clivejo: yeah. hated those changes at first, but now quite like it
<clivejo> cant roll back 
<Peace-> xD ok my silly plasmoid works fine :D http://pasteboard.co/fF2r8tv8U.png 
<clivejo> Peace-: there was talk in the community about providing a toolbox thingie-ma-jig at first boot
<acheronuk> Peace-: :D
<clivejo> to help new users setup and learn about their system
<clivejo> could that be done using a plasmoid?
<Peace-> clivejo: i plan to add the usual thing of kde4 right click on the desktop : panel mac , panel win , panel gnome2 , panel gnome3 , Peace-panel :D
<clivejo> Peace-: I think that is coming in Plasma 5.9
<IrcsomeBot2> <ahoneybun> yep
<clivejo> and I think I have it
<clivejo> but dont use it!
 * clivejo doesnt know what he has or hasnt got
<clivejo> as long as it works how I want it to work, I'm happy
<acheronuk> Peace-: like this? http://i.imgur.com/d8OrmSu.png
<acheronuk> or do you mean something else?
<Peace-> acheronuk: like that yes
<Peace-> i did  a lots of stuff for kde4 years ago D:
<acheronuk> Peace-: so you are going to add some more optional panel configs there I take it?
<acheronuk> :) if so
<Peace-> yes 
<clivejo> Peace-: could this be made into a plasmoid - https://s16.postimg.org/jngn4afb9/Kubuntu_Welcome.png?noredir=1
<acheronuk> Peace-: that would be great. I tend to use a somewhat old gnome2 like top and bottom panel. menu + launchers + systray in the top one - menu + taskmanger + desktop pager in the bottom one
<Peace-> clivejo: well actually i am workin on this on my spare time so , it's impossible to start another project :D
<Peace-> i am very happy with the right thing on the desktop 
<clivejo> Peace-: no problem, just curious
 * acheronuk things clivejo is on a recruitment hunt
<acheronuk> *thinks
<clivejo> of course I am!
<Peace-> ah i have to maintain my service menus , and other things :/
<Peace-> plus life is heavy :D
<clivejo> Peace-: when you are done, make sure you add them on https://store.kde.org/
<Peace-> clivejo: you should see my old stuff on kde apps it's nowardev :D
<Peace-> clivejo: it was this btw for kde4 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pWNkHOA56O4
<clivejo> but we need new stuff for Plasma 5
<acheronuk> Peace-: this? https://store.kde.org/member/199868/
<Peace-> acheronuk: yep
<acheronuk> I like the dar wallpapers
<acheronuk> *dark
<clivejo> lot of people want a nice login screen!
<Peace-> :D i did for kde4 when i will get more time i will do something :D
<clivejo> hint hint nudge nudge
<clivejo> wink wink
<clivejo> Peace-: have you a VM install?
<Peace-> nah i have a dual boot 
<Peace-> farth 14.04 and now 17.04
<clivejo> I see
<acheronuk> clivejo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D8S1NnVToaw
<Peace-> clivejo: acheronuk this was my best slash screen https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BdhzbDjupEs
<Peace-> :D nerd :°°°°)
<clivejo> been a while from I seen that splash screen!
<clivejo> Learn Linux in five days
<clivejo> only £49
<clivejo> what is Linux?
<clivejo> oooo thats cool - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uNjPVq3kRhs
<clivejo> maybe its not a glitch and is a feature?
<clivejo> how many testers have we got on Plasma 5.8.5?
<acheronuk> me, mamarly, mparillo at least
<clivejo> any issues?
<acheronuk> not found any regressions over 5.8.5 so far
<acheronuk> *5.8.4
<IrcsomeBot2> <acheronuk> @clivejo, no idea about the autotests as @Santa isn't around to ask
<clivejo> anywhere else we could get some help?
<IrcsomeBot2> * acheronuk  *shrugs*
<IrcsomeBot2> <acheronuk> not sure how 5.8.5 could be much more 'stuck' in -proposed than 5.8.4 aleady is though....
<IrcsomeBot2> <acheronuk> presumably we are aiming for plasma 5.9.x for zesty in the end though, so 5.8.x uploads are just stepping stones that are likely to be superseded
<IrcsomeBot2> <acheronuk> they are mostly relevent for backports
<DarinMiller> clivejo: I tested plasm 5.8.5, no issues so far.
<IrcsomeBot2> <acheronuk> :D
<IrcsomeBot2> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> Yippee
<IrcsomeBot2> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> Let's push the button
<IrcsomeBot2> <acheronuk> (Photo, 617x373) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/Q208XW2S/file_1644.jpg
<IrcsomeBot2> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> ooooo what does it do?
<IrcsomeBot2> <acheronuk> @CliffordTheBigRedDoggie, Armageddon
<IrcsomeBot2> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> you push it then
<acheronuk> I tried the blue one instead
<IrcsomeBot2> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> what did it do?
<IrcsomeBot2> <acheronuk> It made a 'bing' noise
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #13 for job mgmt_pause_integration (previous build: ABORTED)
<IrcsomeBot2> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> interesting
<IrcsomeBot2> * CliffordTheBigRedDoggie cant get Ovi's Rick song out of his head
<IrcsomeBot2> <tsimonq2> I'm subscribed to zesty-changes :D
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: good for you :)
 * acheronuk is as well
<IrcsomeBot2> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> What's that
<IrcsomeBot2> <acheronuk> zesty-changes? a mailing list
<IrcsomeBot2> <tsimonq2> https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/zesty-changes
<IrcsomeBot2> <tsimonq2> I'm subscribed :P
<IrcsomeBot2> <tsimonq2> acheronuk: You are too? :DD
<IrcsomeBot2> <acheronuk> @tsimonq2, yes. I've subbed to the changes list for each new release for a long time now
<IrcsomeBot2> <tsimonq2> @acheronuk, Ooh
<acheronuk> plasma 5.8.5 backport is now in staging-plasma ppa for Yakkety and Xenial :)
<acheronuk> oh
<acheronuk> couple of packages left waiting to publish, but 99% there LP
<[Relic]> does anyone know if switching to lightdm would let me have 2 seperate screens; can't find a way of getting it working with sddm?
<soee_> :D
<soee_> [Relic]: why? it should clone content
<[Relic]> want 2 seperate sets of content
<[Relic]> each monitor working independantly
<soee_> what would you put on both if not sddm ?
<[Relic]> kinda annoying to click on one monitor and have the popup on another
<[Relic]> was wondering if lightDM would handle 2 instances of the desktop better than what I can figure out on sddm
<valorie> what does the DM have to do with it?
<[Relic]> not sure but what I wanted worked in 14.04 and I think that was kdm
<valorie> [Relic]: doesn't kscreen help you do what you want?
<[Relic]> that doesn't do anything
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_pause_integration build #13: ABORTED in 5 hr 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_pause_integration/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_oxygen-icons5 build #183: STILL FAILING in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_oxygen-icons5/183/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_oxygen-icons5 build #134: STILL FAILING in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_oxygen-icons5/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_oxygen-icons5 build #64: STILL FAILING in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_oxygen-icons5/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_oxygen-icons5 build #184: STILL FAILING in 9 min 56 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_oxygen-icons5/184/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-sdk build #183: STILL UNSTABLE in 38 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-sdk/183/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-sdk build #291: STILL UNSTABLE in 38 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-sdk/291/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-sdk build #59: STILL UNSTABLE in 38 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-sdk/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_oxygen-icons5 build #65: STILL FAILING in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_oxygen-icons5/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_oxygen-icons5 build #135: STILL FAILING in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_oxygen-icons5/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-desktop build #66: FIXED in 55 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-desktop/66/
#kubuntu-devel 2016-12-30
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #765: SUCCESS in 7 min 0 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/765/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace build #86: FAILURE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace build #110: STILL FAILING in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace build #101: STILL FAILING in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-approver build #48: FAILURE in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-approver/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kolourpaint build #51: FAILURE in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kolourpaint/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_klickety build #48: FAILURE in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_klickety/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kbreakout build #48: FAILURE in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kbreakout/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves build #76: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdb build #19: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdb/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdb build #13: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdb/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kproperty build #17: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kproperty/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kopete build #46: STILL UNSTABLE in 54 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kopete/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kproperty build #19: STILL UNSTABLE in 54 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kproperty/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdiagram build #42: STILL UNSTABLE in 54 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdiagram/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdiagram build #47: STILL UNSTABLE in 54 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdiagram/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_umbrello build #62: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_umbrello/62/
<[Relic]> please to be stopping the alphabetizing of my same program windows
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_cantor build #147: STILL UNSTABLE in 38 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_cantor/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-sdk build #184: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-sdk/184/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kstars build #194: STILL UNSTABLE in 58 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kstars/194/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kopete build #145: STILL UNSTABLE in 57 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kopete/145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace build #111: STILL FAILING in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace build #87: STILL FAILING in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #242: STILL UNSTABLE in 51 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/242/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_cantor build #51: STILL UNSTABLE in 51 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_cantor/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-sdk build #292: STILL UNSTABLE in 52 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-sdk/292/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdevelop build #74: FAILURE in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdevelop/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdevelop build #65: FAILURE in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdevelop/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdevelop build #48: FAILURE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdevelop/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_umbrello build #168: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 50 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_umbrello/168/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-approver build #49: FIXED in 1 hr 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-approver/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_marble build #63: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 51 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_marble/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_klickety build #49: FIXED in 1 hr 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_klickety/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #48: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #328: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 50 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/328/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_marble build #79: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 50 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_marble/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_krita build #27: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 30 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_krita/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kstars build #55: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 51 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kstars/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_marble build #93: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 47 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_marble/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-sdk build #60: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 32 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-sdk/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwin build #97: FIXED in 1 hr 34 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwin/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdevelop build #49: STILL FAILING in 6 min 18 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdevelop/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdevelop build #66: STILL FAILING in 6 min 36 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdevelop/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdevelop build #75: STILL FAILING in 6 min 36 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdevelop/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace build #102: STILL FAILING in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace build #103: STILL FAILING in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kolourpaint build #52: FIXED in 1 hr 42 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kolourpaint/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #194: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 41 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/194/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_cantor build #253: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 42 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_cantor/253/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_krita build #50: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 33 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_krita/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkipi build #121: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 42 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkipi/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_krita build #29: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 33 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_krita/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kbreakout build #49: FIXED in 1 hr 43 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kbreakout/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwin build #106: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 43 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwin/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #47: STILL UNSTABLE in 58 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-common-internals/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kexi build #25: STILL UNSTABLE in 59 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kexi/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_marble build #94: STILL FAILING in 54 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_marble/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_frameworkintegration build #353: FIXED in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_frameworkintegration/353/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi build #245: STILL FAILING in 33 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi/245/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwin build #107: STILL FAILING in 43 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwin/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #255: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-common-internals/255/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kitemmodels build #62: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kitemmodels/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi build #246: STILL FAILING in 37 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi/246/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kexi build #28: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kexi/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_frameworkintegration build #206: FIXED in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_frameworkintegration/206/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kitemmodels build #155: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kitemmodels/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_korganizer build #47: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_korganizer/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_messagelib build #105: STILL FAILING in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_messagelib/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_calligra build #38: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 5 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_calligra/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_messagelib build #106: STILL FAILING in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_messagelib/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_calligra build #38: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_calligra/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_calligra build #40: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_calligra/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace build #112: STILL FAILING in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace build #104: FIXED in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace build #88: FIXED in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace build #113: STILL FAILING in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdevelop build #50: FIXED in 27 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdevelop/50/
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<clivejo> How come all of our new plasma packages have been downgraded to urgency=low ?
<IrcsomeBot2> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> you out and about today?
<IrcsomeBot2> <acheronuk> @CliffordTheBigRedDoggie, you talking to yourself now?
<IrcsomeBot2> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> yes, feels like it
<IrcsomeBot2> <acheronuk> @clivejo, seems to be the default now in gbp-newrelease if the precing changelog entry is UNRELEASED
<clivejo> seem to have missed that memo too
 * clivejo fires his PA
<IrcsomeBot2> <acheronuk> If there is no reason why not, I would favour setting that back to medium to match debian
<IrcsomeBot2> <acheronuk> this commit: https://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/+git/kubuntu-automation/commit/gbp-plugins/scripts/new-release?id=c940c27be6f10354ac932b20bcdc823c4fb1a208
<clivejo> Copyright © 2015-2106 José Manuel Santamaría Lema <panfaust@gmail.com>
<clivejo> Hes planning to be around for a long time
<IrcsomeBot2> <acheronuk> but not right now
<IrcsomeBot2> <acheronuk> maybe he has a place booked with a cryogenics lab?
<IrcsomeBot2> * acheronuk heads to shop
<clivejo> I was just thinking thats same thing
<clivejo> get me some whiskey please
* clivejo changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Friendly computing | Zesty Zapus Alpha 2 testing starts 24 Jan | Support in #kubuntu | Plasma 5.8.4 X/Y Backports, Z Archive, 5.8.5 X/Y Staging, Z Archive| Apps 16.04.3 X/Y Backports, Z Archive | FW 5.28 X/Y Backports, Z Archive | Trello:  https://is.gd/dGbmxV | QA links:  https://is.gd/p7kblH | Package Docs (WIP):  https://is.gd/zco9ne
* clivejo changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Friendly computing | Zesty Zapus Alpha 2 testing starts 24 Jan | Support in #kubuntu | Plasma 5.8.4 X/Y Backports, 5.8.5 X/Y Staging, Z Archive| Apps 16.04.3 X/Y Backports, Z Archive | FW 5.28 X/Y Backports, Z Archive | Trello:  https://is.gd/dGbmxV | QA links:  https://is.gd/p7kblH | Package Docs (WIP):  https://is.gd/zco9ne
<clivejo> hi blaze
<blaze> hi clivejo 
<clivejo> hi clem_l
<clem_l> hi clivejo 
<clivejo> have you been testing plasma 5.8.5?
<IrcsomeBot2> <tsimonq2> Hi clem_l
<clem_l> hi tsimonq2
<clem_l> no
<clivejo> current in staging-plasma for testing
<IrcsomeBot2> <tsimonq2> <Irish accent> why haven't we Frameworks 5.29 in landing yet? </Irish accent>
<IrcsomeBot2> <tsimonq2> clivejo ^
<clivejo> I think acheronuk has answered this a few times?
<acheronuk> I have, yes
<clivejo> see!
<clivejo> LP 1647204
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1647204 in gpgme1.0 (Ubuntu) "1.8.0-2 FTBFS in zesty 17.04" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1647204
<acheronuk> https://trello.com/c/J5w6GdXP/246-cleaning-up-the-road-for-frameworks-5-29
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: If you would kindly fix that gpgme bug, then that would get rid of one of the blockers
<clivejo> tsimonq2: +1 kindly please
<clivejo> we'll give you an hour
 * ahoneybun walks in
 * clivejo hides
<ahoneybun> why lol
<clivejo> its like the teacher has entered the classroom
<ahoneybun> xD
<clivejo> acheronuk: did you manage to catch up with Colin regarding that issue?
<clivejo> see if it is LP related?
<acheronuk> not yet. he at least seems online now, so feel free
<acheronuk> clivejo: ok, I have asked in #launchpad
<acheronuk> if no luck there, I'll look at doing an email, and perhaps even a bug of it's own
<soee> is there green light for 5.8.5 to put to backports ?
<acheronuk> soee: probably to backports landing at least
<acheronuk> would probably have to give clem_l a courtesy heads up, in case mint testers still have that ppa enabled
<BluesKaj> getting segfaults on plasma 5.8.4 , crashing when closing konversation
<acheronuk> BluesKaj: is that the updated konversion? I would imagine it's an issue with the app itself, rather than plasma
<BluesKaj> acheronuk, konversation v1.6.1, 
<BluesKaj> KDE Frameworks 5.28.0 Qt 5.6.1 (built against 5.6.1)
<clivejo> BluesKaj: can you test the fix in wxl's PPA
<BluesKaj> acheronuk, I didn't update konverstaion individially, however it may have been updated by the plasma-staging or frameworks
<BluesKaj> ppas
<clivejo> BluesKaj: https://launchpad.net/~wxl/+archive/ubuntu/kubuntu
<BluesKaj> clivejo,, acheronuk ok , done...brb
<BluesKaj> ok,new version of konversation installed , butr Kwin is still crashing
<acheronuk> Kwin????
<BluesKaj> yup
<IrcsomeBot2> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> something else wrong then
<blaze> how can konvi affect kwin? =O
<acheronuk> can't make it crash here :/
<BluesKaj> seems kein gets confused by the activities apps assigned to them,
<BluesKaj> err kwin
<BluesKaj> I have 6 actitvities with a different app assigned to each with different backagrounds etc
<BluesKaj> a substitute for virtual desktop options that got culled
<blaze> wow, activities, somebody's using them =O
<BluesKaj> this is on YY
<clivejo> acheronuk: KCI updater running
<acheronuk> :)
<acheronuk> will be nice to have a newer kommander
<acheronuk> dolphin is great, but nice to have that as fallback
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kfilereplace build #1: FAILURE in 38 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kfilereplace/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kimagemapeditor build #1: FAILURE in 32 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kimagemapeditor/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kimagemapeditor build #1: FAILURE in 35 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kimagemapeditor/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kfilereplace build #1: FAILURE in 1 min 0 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kfilereplace/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kfilereplace build #1: FAILURE in 1 min 1 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kfilereplace/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kimagemapeditor build #1: FAILURE in 37 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kimagemapeditor/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_klinkstatus build #1: FAILURE in 33 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_klinkstatus/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_klinkstatus build #1: FAILURE in 37 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_klinkstatus/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_klinkstatus build #1: FAILURE in 37 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_klinkstatus/1/
<clivejo> surprise surprise
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kommander build #1: FAILURE in 39 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kommander/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kommander build #1: FAILURE in 57 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kommander/1/
 * genii makes a fresh pot of coffee
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kommander build #1: FAILURE in 1 min 4 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kommander/1/
<clivejo> where did this branch come from :/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kfilereplace build #2: STILL FAILING in 25 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kfilereplace/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kfilereplace build #2: STILL FAILING in 35 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kfilereplace/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kimagemapeditor build #2: STILL FAILING in 32 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kimagemapeditor/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kfilereplace build #2: STILL FAILING in 36 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kfilereplace/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kimagemapeditor build #2: STILL FAILING in 55 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kimagemapeditor/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_klinkstatus build #2: STILL FAILING in 27 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_klinkstatus/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kimagemapeditor build #2: STILL FAILING in 56 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kimagemapeditor/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_klinkstatus build #2: STILL FAILING in 30 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_klinkstatus/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_klinkstatus build #2: STILL FAILING in 32 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_klinkstatus/2/
<wxl> BluesKaj: does the konversation fix the bug mentioned?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kommander build #2: STILL FAILING in 34 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kommander/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kommander build #2: STILL FAILING in 1 min 1 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kommander/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kommander build #2: STILL FAILING in 1 min 1 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kommander/2/
<wxl> btw valorie re: your email, generally it's release managers and those experienced with the release process that generally fill those roles. it's my impression that's what the release team is looking for. i've tried to install others and haven't had much success
<wxl> BluesKaj: here's more info on that https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kubuntu-devel/2016-December/011062.html
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kfilereplace build #3: STILL FAILING in 33 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kfilereplace/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kfilereplace build #3: STILL FAILING in 54 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kfilereplace/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kfilereplace build #3: STILL FAILING in 56 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kfilereplace/3/
<BluesKaj> wxl, konversation was giving a crash notice upon exit ...I'll exit this new version from your ppa to see if the problem is gone....brb
<BluesKaj> wxl, your new konversation version had a clean exit , no crash notices ...seems fine so far :-)
<wxl> BluesKaj: great, thanks!
<wxl> clivejo: that's +2 for my ppa
<BluesKaj> wxl,  np 
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kfilereplace build #4: STILL FAILING in 6 min 1 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kfilereplace/4/
<acheronuk> :D glad that is fixed
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kfilereplace build #4: STILL FAILING in 6 min 39 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kfilereplace/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kfilereplace build #4: STILL FAILING in 7 min 2 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kfilereplace/4/
 * clivejo hopes acheronuk isnt talking about kfilereplace
<acheronuk> konversation :P
 * clivejo gives acheronuk the evils
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kfilereplace build #5: FIXED in 9 min 38 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kfilereplace/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kfilereplace build #5: NOW UNSTABLE in 9 min 43 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kfilereplace/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kimagemapeditor build #3: FIXED in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kimagemapeditor/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kimagemapeditor build #3: FIXED in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kimagemapeditor/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kfilereplace build #5: NOW UNSTABLE in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kfilereplace/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kimagemapeditor build #3: FIXED in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kimagemapeditor/3/
<clivejo> Lintian and Simon should be tied and locked in a room together 
<acheronuk> LOL
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_klinkstatus build #3: NOW UNSTABLE in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_klinkstatus/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_klinkstatus build #3: NOW UNSTABLE in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_klinkstatus/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_klinkstatus build #3: NOW UNSTABLE in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_klinkstatus/3/
<clivejo> acheronuk: ^^
<clivejo> should that lib be in a separate package?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kommander build #3: NOW UNSTABLE in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kommander/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kommander build #3: NOW UNSTABLE in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kommander/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kommander build #3: NOW UNSTABLE in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kommander/3/
<valorie> wxl: even if nobody volunteers, I though it was good to expose the work behind the scenes
<clivejo> valorie: volunteers for what?
<valorie> the setup for Alpha 2
<valorie> which the flavors have to do themselves
<valorie> and probably, people being people, the same few always do the dirty work
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kfilereplace build #6: FIXED in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kfilereplace/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kfilereplace build #6: FIXED in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kfilereplace/6/
<IrcsomeBot2> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> there is digikam in there, but that needs sorting proper
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #14 for job mgmt_pause_integration (previous build: ABORTED)
<clivejo> did any ever find out why /etc/network/interfaces was wiped clean?
<KurousagiMK2> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2016-July/039464.html
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_print-manager build #796: FAILURE in 9.7 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_print-manager/796/
<clivejo> KurousagiMK2: do you know how the new way works?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kalzium build #181: FAILURE in 7.3 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kalzium/181/
<clivejo> awww how lovely, the Ubuntu Funeral Plan
<clivejo> http://www.stanbicbank.co.zm/Zambia/personal/Bancassurance/Ubuntu-Funeral-Plan
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_konqueror build #48: FAILURE in 7.4 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_konqueror/48/
<KurousagiMK2> ‎clivejo absolutely not, I clean installed 17.04, and there was already nplan. one minute to set up PPPoE via plasma-nm and this... ends my knowledge :(
<clivejo> my system has been upgraded this past few cycles
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_pause_integration build #14: ABORTED in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_pause_integration/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktnef build #53: FAILURE in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktnef/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #70: STILL FAILING in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi-contacts/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kmailtransport build #118: STILL FAILING in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kmailtransport/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akregator build #46: FAILURE in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akregator/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kscd build #120: FAILURE in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kscd/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-kded-module build #77: FAILURE in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-kded-module/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kleopatra build #51: FAILURE in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kleopatra/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-contact-runner build #62: FAILURE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-contact-runner/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kscd build #119: FAILURE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kscd/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmahjongg build #120: FAILURE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmahjongg/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_jovie build #75: FAILURE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_jovie/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_katomic build #248: FAILURE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_katomic/248/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmahjongg build #45: FAILURE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmahjongg/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_mbox-importer build #37: FAILURE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_mbox-importer/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kreversi build #74: FAILURE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kreversi/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-contact-runner build #49: FAILURE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-contact-runner/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kblackbox build #194: FAILURE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kblackbox/194/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-send-file build #194: FAILURE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-send-file/194/
<IrcsomeBot2> <tsimonq2> No I just wanted to say it in Irish so I could use bad grammar!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kblackbox build #239: FAILURE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kblackbox/239/
<IrcsomeBot2> * tsimonq2 runs
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-kded-module build #101: FAILURE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-kded-module/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #58: FAILURE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kmbox build #185: FAILURE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kmbox/185/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwordquiz build #134: FAILURE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwordquiz/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_katomic build #198: FAILURE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_katomic/198/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_palapeli build #76: FAILURE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_palapeli/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktnef build #51: FAILURE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktnef/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knavalbattle build #103: FAILURE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knavalbattle/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kreversi build #158: FAILURE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kreversi/158/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-send-file build #47: FAILURE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-send-file/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #29: FAILURE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_picmi build #162: FAILURE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_picmi/162/
<IrcsomeBot2> <tsimonq2> I said that way earlier, just got reception...
<IrcsomeBot2> <tsimonq2> Lol
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwordquiz build #219: FAILURE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwordquiz/219/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktnef build #27: FAILURE in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktnef/27/
<IrcsomeBot2> <tsimonq2> acheronuk: Thank you will do 👍👌💥💥💥
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kleopatra build #35: FAILURE in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kleopatra/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kmahjongg build #109: FAILURE in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kmahjongg/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kleopatra build #113: FAILURE in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kleopatra/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_gwenview build #219: FAILURE in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_gwenview/219/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #43: FAILURE in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_granatier build #197: FAILURE in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_granatier/197/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_bovo build #239: FAILURE in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_bovo/239/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kbreakout build #199: FAILURE in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kbreakout/199/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_palapeli build #102: FAILURE in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_palapeli/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kpat build #177: FAILURE in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kpat/177/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_knavalbattle build #107: FAILURE in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_knavalbattle/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kbreakout build #244: FAILURE in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kbreakout/244/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-kded-module build #47: FAILURE in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-kded-module/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kscd build #61: FAILURE in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kscd/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmag build #43: FAILURE in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmag/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-send-file build #193: FAILURE in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-send-file/193/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kopete build #47: FAILURE in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kopete/47/
<IrcsomeBot2> <tsimonq2> wxl: I'm global rm for beta 1
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kreversi build #20: FAILURE in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kreversi/20/
<IrcsomeBot2> <tsimonq2> Check the signup
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #55: FAILURE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #21: FAILURE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-contact-runner build #49: FAILURE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-contact-runner/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kmag build #109: FAILURE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kmag/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kblackbox build #49: FAILURE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kblackbox/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_granatier build #250: FAILURE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_granatier/250/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_picmi build #195: FAILURE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_picmi/195/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_jovie build #49: FAILURE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_jovie/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_bovo build #51: FAILURE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_bovo/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_picmi build #51: FAILURE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_picmi/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_gwenview build #137: FAILURE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_gwenview/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_katomic build #51: FAILURE in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_katomic/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_gwenview build #44: FAILURE in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_gwenview/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_palapeli build #45: FAILURE in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_palapeli/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kbreakout build #50: FAILURE in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kbreakout/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kopete build #146: FAILURE in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kopete/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kgoldrunner build #60: FAILURE in 8 min 48 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kgoldrunner/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kpat build #224: FAILURE in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kpat/224/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwordquiz build #53: FAILURE in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwordquiz/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akregator build #55: FAILURE in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akregator/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kpat build #41: FAILURE in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kpat/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #26: FAILURE in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktuberling build #108: FAILURE in 8 min 54 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktuberling/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktuberling build #79: FAILURE in 8 min 55 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktuberling/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kaccessible build #20: FAILURE in 8 min 40 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kaccessible/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_granatier build #53: FAILURE in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_granatier/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kaccessible build #121: FAILURE in 8 min 38 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kaccessible/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libksieve build #68: FAILURE in 8 min 37 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libksieve/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libksieve build #53: FAILURE in 8 min 43 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libksieve/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmag build #152: FAILURE in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmag/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kopete build #104: FAILURE in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kopete/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_jovie build #87: FAILURE in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_jovie/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-accounts-kcm build #47: FAILURE in 8 min 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-accounts-kcm/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-accounts-kcm build #224: FAILURE in 8 min 44 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-accounts-kcm/224/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-accounts-kcm build #181: FAILURE in 8 min 45 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-accounts-kcm/181/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_audiocd-kio build #95: FAILURE in 8 min 44 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_audiocd-kio/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_audiocd-kio build #40: FAILURE in 8 min 48 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_audiocd-kio/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kgpg build #131: FAILURE in 7 min 35 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kgpg/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kaccessible build #147: FAILURE in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kaccessible/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kgoldrunner build #138: FAILURE in 8 min 16 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kgoldrunner/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_mbox-importer build #24: STILL FAILING in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_mbox-importer/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_knavalbattle build #38: FAILURE in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_knavalbattle/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_bovo build #121: FAILURE in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_bovo/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-contact-list build #47: FAILURE in 5 min 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-contact-list/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kgoldrunner build #116: FAILURE in 8 min 49 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kgoldrunner/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ksquares build #121: FAILURE in 6 min 57 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ksquares/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_konquest build #156: FAILURE in 6 min 54 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_konquest/156/
<IrcsomeBot2> <acheronuk> just as well valorie is off for new year. she would hate all that red
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-contact-list build #193: FAILURE in 6 min 41 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-contact-list/193/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktuberling build #37: FAILURE in 8 min 22 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktuberling/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalgebra build #51: FAILURE in 6 min 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalgebra/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kspaceduel build #152: FAILURE in 8 min 22 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kspaceduel/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalgebra build #236: FAILURE in 6 min 37 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalgebra/236/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ksquares build #222: FAILURE in 8 min 27 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ksquares/222/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kspaceduel build #70: FAILURE in 5 min 40 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kspaceduel/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ksquares build #12: FAILURE in 8 min 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ksquares/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kajongg build #111: FAILURE in 5 min 56 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kajongg/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves build #77: FAILURE in 7 min 53 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-contact-list build #238: FAILURE in 7 min 50 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-contact-list/238/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kspaceduel build #43: FAILURE in 6 min 8 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kspaceduel/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kremotecontrol build #152: FAILURE in 7 min 55 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kremotecontrol/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kgpg build #24: FAILURE in 6 min 49 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kgpg/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kiriki build #255: FAILURE in 6 min 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kiriki/255/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kajongg build #50: FAILURE in 6 min 56 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kajongg/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kolf build #58: FAILURE in 4 min 43 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kolf/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_konquest build #20: FAILURE in 5 min 44 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_konquest/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kiriki build #158: FAILURE in 6 min 54 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kiriki/158/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kolf build #21: FAILURE in 4 min 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kolf/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves build #114: FAILURE in 5 min 36 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kremotecontrol build #142: FAILURE in 5 min 40 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kremotecontrol/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_konquest build #119: FAILURE in 6 min 39 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_konquest/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves build #43: FAILURE in 6 min 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kremotecontrol build #20: FAILURE in 6 min 16 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kremotecontrol/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kolf build #73: FAILURE in 6 min 9 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kolf/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_parley build #99: FAILURE in 5 min 53 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_parley/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_spectacle build #122: FAILURE in 5 min 34 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_spectacle/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kalgebra build #133: FAILURE in 5 min 53 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kalgebra/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kajongg build #85: FAILURE in 7 min 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kajongg/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_spectacle build #168: FAILURE in 6 min 30 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_spectacle/168/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_spectacle build #53: FAILURE in 6 min 36 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_spectacle/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kde-dev-utils build #59: FAILURE in 6 min 40 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kde-dev-utils/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_parley build #291: FAILURE in 6 min 52 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_parley/291/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kblog build #218: FAILURE in 6 min 44 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kblog/218/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #43: FAILURE in 6 min 50 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pim-data-exporter/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kblog build #49: FAILURE in 6 min 57 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kblog/49/
<clivejo> thats annoying!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kblog build #176: FAILURE in 6 min 50 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kblog/176/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #47: FAILURE in 7 min 6 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pim-data-exporter/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kblocks build #254: FAILURE in 7 min 11 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kblocks/254/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kget build #61: FAILURE in 7 min 11 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kget/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kfourinline build #49: FAILURE in 7 min 2 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kfourinline/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kget build #82: FAILURE in 5 min 48 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kget/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_parley build #49: FAILURE in 8 min 16 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_parley/49/
<IrcsomeBot2> <acheronuk> @clivejo, but inevitable
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kbounce build #193: FAILURE in 6 min 18 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kbounce/193/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kfourinline build #231: FAILURE in 7 min 23 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kfourinline/231/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kblocks build #199: FAILURE in 7 min 33 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kblocks/199/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ksnakeduel build #61: FAILURE in 6 min 59 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ksnakeduel/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kanagram build #52: FAILURE in 7 min 57 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kanagram/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kiriki build #46: FAILURE in 7 min 14 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kiriki/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kanagram build #280: FAILURE in 8 min 19 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kanagram/280/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ksaneplugin build #80: FAILURE in 5 min 36 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ksaneplugin/80/
<IrcsomeBot2> <tsimonq2> True true
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkcompactdisc build #60: STILL FAILING in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkcompactdisc/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ksirk build #97: FAILURE in 7 min 1 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ksirk/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ksaneplugin build #49: FAILURE in 5 min 11 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ksaneplugin/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kanagram build #127: FAILURE in 8 min 30 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kanagram/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kbounce build #229: FAILURE in 8 min 13 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kbounce/229/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kfourinline build #199: FAILURE in 8 min 25 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kfourinline/199/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_juk build #40: FAILURE in 3 min 39 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_juk/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ksaneplugin build #25: FAILURE in 6 min 38 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ksaneplugin/25/
<IrcsomeBot2> <acheronuk> It should all fix gradually when things build according to the new bumped build deps
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kbounce build #37: FAILURE in 5 min 43 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kbounce/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kigo build #60: FAILURE in 3 min 49 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kigo/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_grantlee-editor build #21: FAILURE in 3 min 49 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_grantlee-editor/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_juk build #118: FAILURE in 4 min 38 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_juk/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_juk build #43: FAILURE in 4 min 41 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_juk/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ksnakeduel build #101: FAILURE in 4 min 38 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ksnakeduel/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ksnakeduel build #109: FAILURE in 4 min 36 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ksnakeduel/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-dev-utils build #120: FAILURE in 4 min 40 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-dev-utils/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_grantlee-editor build #23: FAILURE in 4 min 39 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_grantlee-editor/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-call-ui build #132: FAILURE in 4 min 37 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-call-ui/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-call-ui build #47: FAILURE in 4 min 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-call-ui/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kde-dev-utils build #124: FAILURE in 4 min 43 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kde-dev-utils/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kblocks build #37: FAILURE in 4 min 44 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kblocks/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ksirk build #39: FAILURE in 5 min 33 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ksirk/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ksirk build #56: FAILURE in 6 min 1 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ksirk/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmouth build #102: FAILURE in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmouth/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kmouth build #121: FAILURE in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kmouth/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kget build #44: FAILURE in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kget/44/
 * clivejo kicks KCI
<clivejo> shut up!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_knetwalk build #76: FAILURE in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_knetwalk/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_marble build #95: STILL FAILING in 44 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_marble/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_okteta build #134: STILL FAILING in 32 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_okteta/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_marble build #64: STILL UNSTABLE in 45 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_marble/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_knetwalk build #38: FAILURE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_knetwalk/38/
<IrcsomeBot2> <tsimonq2> Want me to kill it? *holds up knife*
<IrcsomeBot2> <tsimonq2> (Document) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/oMW0KMFr/file_1659.mp4
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_bomber build #228: FAILURE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_bomber/228/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knetwalk build #226: FAILURE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knetwalk/226/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-call-ui build #78: FAILURE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-call-ui/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kigo build #63: FAILURE in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kigo/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kigo build #115: FAILURE in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kigo/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #243: FAILURE in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/243/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kshisen build #271: FAILURE in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kshisen/271/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #195: FAILURE in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/195/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_bomber build #50: FAILURE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_bomber/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kshisen build #50: FAILURE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kshisen/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers build #123: FAILURE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_khangman build #258: FAILURE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_khangman/258/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_khangman build #198: FAILURE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_khangman/198/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_klines build #192: FAILURE in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_klines/192/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_khangman build #29: FAILURE in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_khangman/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #49: FAILURE in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers build #175: FAILURE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers/175/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmouth build #20: FAILURE in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmouth/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-filetransfer-handler build #195: FAILURE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-filetransfer-handler/195/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_bomber build #157: FAILURE in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_bomber/157/
<IrcsomeBot2> <tsimonq2> Please Clivey? Can I kill it with fire?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_klines build #51: FAILURE in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_klines/51/
<IrcsomeBot2> <tsimonq2> Hehehehehehe :)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kshisen build #159: FAILURE in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kshisen/159/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalarm build #46: FAILURE in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalarm/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kapman build #194: FAILURE in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kapman/194/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-filetransfer-handler build #231: FAILURE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-filetransfer-handler/231/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_knotes build #43: FAILURE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_knotes/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knotes build #45: FAILURE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knotes/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi-notes build #132: FAILURE in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi-notes/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_klines build #252: FAILURE in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_klines/252/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kapman build #236: FAILURE in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kapman/236/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalarm build #48: FAILURE in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalarm/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_klickety build #110: FAILURE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_klickety/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_klickety build #143: FAILURE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_klickety/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kapman build #37: FAILURE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kapman/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kaccounts-providers build #48: FAILURE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kaccounts-providers/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_korganizer build #48: FAILURE in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_korganizer/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers build #5: FAILURE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi-search build #58: FAILURE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi-search/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-text-ui build #134: FAILURE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-text-ui/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ksudoku build #110: FAILURE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ksudoku/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_cantor build #254: FAILURE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_cantor/254/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_cantor build #148: FAILURE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_cantor/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kjumpingcube build #238: FAILURE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kjumpingcube/238/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdiamond build #122: FAILURE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdiamond/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_cantor build #52: FAILURE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_cantor/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-text-ui build #243: FAILURE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-text-ui/243/
<IrcsomeBot2> <acheronuk> hum. KCI needs a new kde4libs. building now I hope
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kubrick build #120: FAILURE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kubrick/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmines build #243: FAILURE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmines/243/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kubrick build #122: FAILURE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kubrick/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmousetool build #67: FAILURE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmousetool/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kmines build #123: FAILURE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kmines/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kontact build #43: FAILURE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kontact/43/
<IrcsomeBot2> <tsimonq2> (if you couldn't tell, I was half joking)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ksudoku build #157: FAILURE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ksudoku/157/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_korganizer build #41: FAILURE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_korganizer/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kaccounts-providers build #202: FAILURE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kaccounts-providers/202/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-filetransfer-handler build #44: FAILURE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-filetransfer-handler/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_konqueror build #49: FIXED in 14 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_konqueror/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kmousetool build #86: FAILURE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kmousetool/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kalzium build #182: FIXED in 18 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kalzium/182/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmousetool build #21: FAILURE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmousetool/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ksudoku build #41: FAILURE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ksudoku/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_print-manager build #797: FIXED in 15 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_print-manager/797/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kubrick build #20: FAILURE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kubrick/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_okular build #103: FAILURE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_okular/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kaccounts-providers build #268: FAILURE in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kaccounts-providers/268/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_okular build #171: FAILURE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_okular/171/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdiamond build #244: FAILURE in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdiamond/244/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kjumpingcube build #193: FAILURE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kjumpingcube/193/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmines build #50: FAILURE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmines/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadiconsole build #26: FAILURE in 1 min 28 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadiconsole/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_killbots build #125: FAILURE in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_killbots/125/
 * clivejo cries
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_okular build #81: FAILURE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_okular/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_sweeper build #152: FAILURE in 9 min 35 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_sweeper/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kontact build #41: FAILURE in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kontact/41/
<IrcsomeBot2> <acheronuk> we have to break it to fix it better :P
<clivejo> over 100 broken packages for each 
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kimap build #177: STILL FAILING in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kimap/177/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdiamond build #49: FAILURE in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdiamond/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_killbots build #248: FAILURE in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_killbots/248/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #42: FAILURE in 9 min 38 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_killbots build #49: FAILURE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_killbots/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-text-ui build #47: FAILURE in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-text-ui/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kjumpingcube build #40: FAILURE in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kjumpingcube/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets build #27: FAILURE in 9 min 41 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_klickety build #50: FAILURE in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_klickety/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #46: FAILURE in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets build #118: FAILURE in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kollision build #159: FAILURE in 9 min 44 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kollision/159/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kollision build #250: FAILURE in 9 min 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kollision/250/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kollision build #49: FAILURE in 9 min 48 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kollision/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_lskat build #154: FAILURE in 9 min 48 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_lskat/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_lskat build #60: FAILURE in 9 min 50 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_lskat/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_sweeper build #20: FAILURE in 9 min 8 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_sweeper/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_sweeper build #128: FAILURE in 9 min 37 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_sweeper/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets build #153: FAILURE in 9 min 25 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets/153/
<IrcsomeBot2> <acheronuk> think of all that green we will get when it shakes down
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pim-storage-service-manager build #37: FAILURE in 8 min 37 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pim-storage-service-manager/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kppp build #103: FAILURE in 9 min 33 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kppp/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kppp build #26: FAILURE in 9 min 37 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kppp/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kppp build #21: FAILURE in 9 min 35 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kppp/21/
<IrcsomeBot2> <tsimonq2> @acheronuk, Can I axe all packages starting with "a"? XD
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_zeroconf-ioslave build #20: FAILURE in 8 min 41 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_zeroconf-ioslave/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_zeroconf-ioslave build #121: FAILURE in 8 min 37 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_zeroconf-ioslave/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pim-storage-service-manager build #37: FAILURE in 9 min 40 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pim-storage-service-manager/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_zeroconf-ioslave build #119: FAILURE in 8 min 38 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_zeroconf-ioslave/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_lskat build #86: FAILURE in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_lskat/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmix build #68: FAILURE in 7 min 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmix/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kmix build #104: FAILURE in 7 min 54 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kmix/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmix build #42: FAILURE in 7 min 56 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmix/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadiconsole build #25: FAILURE in 7 min 35 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadiconsole/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kblackbox build #195: STILL FAILING in 5 min 40 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kblackbox/195/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #71: STILL FAILING in 7 min 6 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi-contacts/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-kded-module build #78: STILL FAILING in 6 min 37 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-kded-module/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kscd build #120: STILL FAILING in 6 min 33 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kscd/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kleopatra build #52: STILL FAILING in 6 min 38 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kleopatra/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-contact-runner build #63: STILL FAILING in 6 min 50 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-contact-runner/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kreversi build #159: STILL FAILING in 5 min 37 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kreversi/159/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_mbox-importer build #38: STILL FAILING in 6 min 37 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_mbox-importer/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-kded-module build #102: STILL FAILING in 6 min 43 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-kded-module/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-send-file build #195: STILL FAILING in 6 min 43 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-send-file/195/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kblackbox build #240: STILL FAILING in 6 min 43 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kblackbox/240/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kmailtransport build #119: STILL FAILING in 8 min 15 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kmailtransport/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #59: STILL FAILING in 6 min 50 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwordquiz build #135: STILL FAILING in 6 min 48 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwordquiz/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktnef build #54: STILL FAILING in 8 min 27 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktnef/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktnef build #52: STILL FAILING in 6 min 35 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktnef/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kscd build #121: STILL FAILING in 8 min 13 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kscd/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akregator build #47: STILL FAILING in 8 min 15 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akregator/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kmbox build #186: STILL FAILING in 6 min 49 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kmbox/186/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knavalbattle build #104: STILL FAILING in 6 min 36 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knavalbattle/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kleopatra build #114: STILL FAILING in 5 min 44 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kleopatra/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwordquiz build #220: STILL FAILING in 6 min 35 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwordquiz/220/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_picmi build #163: STILL FAILING in 6 min 38 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_picmi/163/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kbreakout build #200: STILL FAILING in 6 min 12 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kbreakout/200/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktnef build #28: STILL FAILING in 7 min 16 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktnef/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kreversi build #75: STILL FAILING in 8 min 27 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kreversi/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_katomic build #249: STILL FAILING in 8 min 35 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_katomic/249/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #44: STILL FAILING in 6 min 40 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_bovo build #240: STILL FAILING in 6 min 39 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_bovo/240/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_gwenview build #220: STILL FAILING in 6 min 43 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_gwenview/220/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_granatier build #198: STILL FAILING in 6 min 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_granatier/198/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kleopatra build #36: STILL FAILING in 7 min 15 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kleopatra/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_knavalbattle build #108: STILL FAILING in 5 min 39 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_knavalbattle/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-send-file build #194: STILL FAILING in 4 min 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-send-file/194/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_katomic build #199: STILL FAILING in 8 min 3 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_katomic/199/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_palapeli build #77: STILL FAILING in 8 min 3 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_palapeli/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-kded-module build #48: STILL FAILING in 5 min 36 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-kded-module/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-contact-runner build #50: STILL FAILING in 8 min 36 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-contact-runner/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmahjongg build #121: STILL FAILING in 9 min 19 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmahjongg/121/
<IrcsomeBot2> <acheronuk> @tsimonq2, akonadi only
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kmahjongg build #110: STILL FAILING in 7 min 23 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kmahjongg/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_jovie build #76: STILL FAILING in 9 min 25 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_jovie/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_palapeli build #103: STILL FAILING in 6 min 40 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_palapeli/103/
<IrcsomeBot2> <tsimonq2> @acheronuk, Aww why?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kpat build #178: STILL FAILING in 6 min 44 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kpat/178/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmag build #44: STILL FAILING in 5 min 43 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmag/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmahjongg build #46: STILL FAILING in 9 min 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmahjongg/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #30: STILL FAILING in 8 min 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/30/
<IrcsomeBot2> <acheronuk> I like akregator
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-send-file build #48: STILL FAILING in 8 min 54 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-send-file/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kmag build #110: STILL FAILING in 4 min 36 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kmag/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_marble build #80: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_marble/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #56: STILL FAILING in 5 min 25 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kopete build #48: STILL FAILING in 6 min 6 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kopete/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kbreakout build #245: STILL FAILING in 7 min 17 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kbreakout/245/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kscd build #62: STILL FAILING in 7 min 15 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kscd/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kblackbox build #50: STILL FAILING in 4 min 40 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kblackbox/50/
<IrcsomeBot2> <tsimonq2> So what about everything that starts with "a" EXCEPT akregator
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_granatier build #251: STILL FAILING in 4 min 39 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_granatier/251/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #22: STILL FAILING in 5 min 38 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kreversi build #21: STILL FAILING in 6 min 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kreversi/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdialog build #36: FAILURE in 4 min 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdialog/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kfind build #35: FAILURE in 4 min 49 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kfind/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-contact-runner build #50: STILL FAILING in 5 min 37 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-contact-runner/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_keditbookmarks build #37: FAILURE in 4 min 50 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_keditbookmarks/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_picmi build #52: STILL FAILING in 3 min 48 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_picmi/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_jovie build #50: STILL FAILING in 4 min 39 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_jovie/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_bovo build #52: STILL FAILING in 4 min 37 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_bovo/52/
<acheronuk> wow http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ppa-status/applications/build_status_16.12.0_zesty.html
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_gwenview build #45: STILL FAILING in 4 min 51 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_gwenview/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_gwenview build #138: STILL FAILING in 4 min 53 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_gwenview/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_katomic build #52: STILL FAILING in 4 min 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_katomic/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kbreakout build #51: STILL FAILING in 4 min 51 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kbreakout/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kpat build #225: STILL FAILING in 4 min 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kpat/225/
<IrcsomeBot2> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> why wow?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwordquiz build #54: STILL FAILING in 4 min 54 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwordquiz/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #27: STILL FAILING in 4 min 50 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kpat build #42: STILL FAILING in 4 min 54 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kpat/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktuberling build #109: STILL FAILING in 4 min 49 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktuberling/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_picmi build #196: STILL FAILING in 6 min 6 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_picmi/196/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktuberling build #80: STILL FAILING in 4 min 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktuberling/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kgoldrunner build #61: STILL FAILING in 5 min 28 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kgoldrunner/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libksieve build #69: STILL FAILING in 4 min 33 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libksieve/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmag build #153: STILL FAILING in 4 min 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmag/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akregator build #56: STILL FAILING in 5 min 51 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akregator/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_jovie build #88: STILL FAILING in 4 min 41 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_jovie/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-accounts-kcm build #225: STILL FAILING in 4 min 35 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-accounts-kcm/225/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kgpg build #132: STILL FAILING in 4 min 34 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kgpg/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libksieve build #54: STILL FAILING in 4 min 44 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libksieve/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_audiocd-kio build #96: STILL FAILING in 4 min 32 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_audiocd-kio/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_palapeli build #46: STILL FAILING in 6 min 25 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_palapeli/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kaccessible build #21: STILL FAILING in 5 min 45 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kaccessible/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_bovo build #122: STILL FAILING in 4 min 52 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_bovo/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-contact-list build #194: STILL FAILING in 4 min 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-contact-list/194/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_granatier build #54: STILL FAILING in 5 min 57 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_granatier/54/
<IrcsomeBot2> <acheronuk> just more going on than normal. forgot what apps satging looked like with those
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kgoldrunner build #117: STILL FAILING in 5 min 52 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kgoldrunner/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalgebra build #237: STILL FAILING in 5 min 48 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalgebra/237/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ksquares build #122: STILL FAILING in 5 min 55 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ksquares/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_konquest build #157: STILL FAILING in 6 min 0 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_konquest/157/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ksquares build #223: STILL FAILING in 5 min 58 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ksquares/223/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-accounts-kcm build #48: STILL FAILING in 6 min 56 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-accounts-kcm/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kspaceduel build #153: STILL FAILING in 6 min 8 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kspaceduel/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kremotecontrol build #153: STILL FAILING in 6 min 3 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kremotecontrol/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-contact-list build #239: STILL FAILING in 6 min 4 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-contact-list/239/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kspaceduel build #71: STILL FAILING in 6 min 6 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kspaceduel/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalgebra build #52: STILL FAILING in 6 min 9 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalgebra/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves build #78: STILL FAILING in 6 min 9 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ksquares build #13: STILL FAILING in 6 min 16 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ksquares/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_konquest build #120: STILL FAILING in 6 min 3 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_konquest/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kspaceduel build #44: STILL FAILING in 6 min 26 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kspaceduel/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kolf build #22: STILL FAILING in 6 min 22 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kolf/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kfind build #14: FAILURE in 6 min 7 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kfind/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdialog build #35: FAILURE in 6 min 11 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdialog/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdialog build #36: FAILURE in 6 min 12 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdialog/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kaccessible build #122: STILL FAILING in 7 min 59 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kaccessible/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves build #115: STILL FAILING in 7 min 12 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kajongg build #51: STILL FAILING in 7 min 21 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kajongg/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kopete build #147: STILL FAILING in 9 min 45 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kopete/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktuberling build #38: STILL FAILING in 7 min 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktuberling/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_keditbookmarks build #37: FAILURE in 7 min 7 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_keditbookmarks/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_spectacle build #123: STILL FAILING in 7 min 1 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_spectacle/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves build #44: STILL FAILING in 7 min 15 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kolf build #74: STILL FAILING in 7 min 3 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kolf/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #44: STILL FAILING in 6 min 38 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pim-data-exporter/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kde-dev-utils build #60: STILL FAILING in 6 min 58 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kde-dev-utils/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kblog build #177: STILL FAILING in 6 min 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kblog/177/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kblog build #50: STILL FAILING in 6 min 48 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kblog/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kblocks build #255: STILL FAILING in 6 min 35 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kblocks/255/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_parley build #100: STILL FAILING in 7 min 23 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_parley/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_parley build #292: STILL FAILING in 7 min 5 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_parley/292/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #48: STILL FAILING in 6 min 50 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pim-data-exporter/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_spectacle build #54: STILL FAILING in 7 min 3 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_spectacle/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kget build #62: STILL FAILING in 6 min 50 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kget/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kiriki build #256: STILL FAILING in 8 min 14 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kiriki/256/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kget build #83: STILL FAILING in 6 min 5 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kget/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kfourinline build #232: STILL FAILING in 6 min 17 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kfourinline/232/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_konquest build #21: STILL FAILING in 8 min 40 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_konquest/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kblocks build #200: STILL FAILING in 6 min 17 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kblocks/200/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kbounce build #194: STILL FAILING in 6 min 20 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kbounce/194/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kolf build #59: STILL FAILING in 8 min 41 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kolf/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kiriki build #47: STILL FAILING in 6 min 3 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kiriki/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ksnakeduel build #62: STILL FAILING in 6 min 12 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ksnakeduel/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kanagram build #281: STILL FAILING in 6 min 4 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kanagram/281/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kblog build #219: STILL FAILING in 7 min 40 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kblog/219/
<clivejo> welcome to the mad house DarinMiller
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ksaneplugin build #81: STILL FAILING in 6 min 0 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ksaneplugin/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kfourinline build #50: STILL FAILING in 7 min 35 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kfourinline/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ksaneplugin build #26: STILL FAILING in 5 min 35 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ksaneplugin/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kfind build #29: FAILURE in 8 min 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kfind/29/
<DarinMiller> Madhouse?  What's happening?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_juk build #41: STILL FAILING in 5 min 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_juk/41/
<clivejo> Rik broke KCI
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kigo build #61: STILL FAILING in 5 min 44 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kigo/61/
<DarinMiller> Bad Rik!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_parley build #50: STILL FAILING in 7 min 23 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_parley/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kanagram build #53: STILL FAILING in 7 min 12 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kanagram/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kajongg build #112: STILL FAILING in 9 min 54 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kajongg/112/
<clivejo> the house of cards is falling apart!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ksirk build #98: STILL FAILING in 7 min 9 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ksirk/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ksnakeduel build #110: STILL FAILING in 5 min 34 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ksnakeduel/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_keditbookmarks build #37: FAILURE in 9 min 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_keditbookmarks/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kbounce build #230: STILL FAILING in 6 min 45 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kbounce/230/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kgoldrunner build #139: STILL FAILING in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kgoldrunner/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-accounts-kcm build #182: STILL FAILING in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-accounts-kcm/182/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kfourinline build #200: STILL FAILING in 6 min 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kfourinline/200/
<DarinMiller> Did he push the red button?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_grantlee-editor build #22: STILL FAILING in 6 min 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_grantlee-editor/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_umbrello build #63: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_umbrello/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_umbrello build #140: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_umbrello/140/
<clivejo> he did
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_juk build #44: STILL FAILING in 6 min 50 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_juk/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_juk build #119: STILL FAILING in 6 min 37 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_juk/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kaccessible build #148: STILL FAILING in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kaccessible/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ksnakeduel build #102: STILL FAILING in 6 min 34 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ksnakeduel/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_mbox-importer build #25: STILL FAILING in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_mbox-importer/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_grantlee-editor build #24: STILL FAILING in 6 min 33 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_grantlee-editor/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ksaneplugin build #50: STILL FAILING in 8 min 17 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ksaneplugin/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_audiocd-kio build #41: STILL FAILING in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_audiocd-kio/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-call-ui build #133: STILL FAILING in 5 min 33 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-call-ui/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kde-dev-utils build #125: STILL FAILING in 5 min 40 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kde-dev-utils/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_umbrello build #169: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_umbrello/169/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-call-ui build #48: STILL FAILING in 5 min 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-call-ui/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kiriki build #159: STILL FAILING in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kiriki/159/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kbounce build #38: STILL FAILING in 7 min 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kbounce/38/
<DarinMiller> How do we stop the bleeding?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_spectacle build #169: STILL FAILING in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_spectacle/169/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kblocks build #38: STILL FAILING in 5 min 50 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kblocks/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kremotecontrol build #143: STILL FAILING in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kremotecontrol/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kalgebra build #134: STILL FAILING in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kalgebra/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-contact-list build #48: STILL FAILING in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-contact-list/48/
<clivejo> we don't
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kolourpaint build #133: FAILURE in 5 min 49 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kolourpaint/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kajongg build #86: STILL FAILING in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kajongg/86/
<IrcsomeBot2> <acheronuk> It was getting too boring. Not enough to fix
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-dev-utils build #121: STILL FAILING in 7 min 19 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-dev-utils/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kmouth build #122: STILL FAILING in 5 min 54 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kmouth/122/
<clivejo> have to wait until it falls over completely
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkgeomap build #21: FAILURE in 5 min 59 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkgeomap/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kolourpaint build #140: FAILURE in 6 min 0 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kolourpaint/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_knetwalk build #77: STILL FAILING in 5 min 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_knetwalk/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kget build #45: STILL FAILING in 5 min 55 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kget/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kolourpaint build #53: FAILURE in 6 min 1 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kolourpaint/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kanagram build #128: STILL FAILING in 9 min 0 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kanagram/128/
<clivejo> and starts to rebuild itself again
<IrcsomeBot2> <tsimonq2> @acheronuk, HAHAHAHAHAH can I join you?
<IrcsomeBot2> <tsimonq2> I want to see my screen bleed then scab over
<IrcsomeBot2> <acheronuk> @clivejo, bring it back from the dead as zombie KCI
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_knavalbattle build #39: STILL FAILING in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_knavalbattle/39/
#kubuntu-devel 2016-12-31
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmouth build #103: STILL FAILING in 6 min 44 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmouth/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kremotecontrol build #21: STILL FAILING in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kremotecontrol/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kgpg build #25: STILL FAILING in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kgpg/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-call-ui build #79: STILL FAILING in 5 min 37 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-call-ui/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kalarmcal build #109: FAILURE in 6 min 13 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kalarmcal/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ksirk build #40: STILL FAILING in 7 min 16 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ksirk/40/
<clivejo> daily is on its weekend break?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_bomber build #229: STILL FAILING in 6 min 41 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_bomber/229/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ksirk build #57: STILL FAILING in 7 min 23 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ksirk/57/
<IrcsomeBot2> <acheronuk> @tsimonq2, Simon. you're seriously weird
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knetwalk build #227: STILL FAILING in 6 min 38 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knetwalk/227/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_knetwalk build #39: STILL FAILING in 6 min 49 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_knetwalk/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kshisen build #272: STILL FAILING in 5 min 40 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kshisen/272/
<IrcsomeBot2> <acheronuk> @clivejo, yep
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kopete build #105: STILL FAILING in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kopete/105/
<clivejo> @acheronuk are you doing those split packages manually?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kigo build #64: STILL FAILING in 6 min 36 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kigo/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #196: STILL FAILING in 6 min 49 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/196/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kigo build #116: STILL FAILING in 7 min 10 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kigo/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_bomber build #51: STILL FAILING in 6 min 54 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_bomber/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers build #124: STILL FAILING in 6 min 51 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_khangman build #259: STILL FAILING in 6 min 55 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_khangman/259/
<IrcsomeBot2> <acheronuk> @clivejo, probably. only 4 anyway
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers build #176: STILL FAILING in 6 min 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers/176/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kshisen build #51: STILL FAILING in 6 min 54 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kshisen/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_khangman build #199: STILL FAILING in 7 min 2 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_khangman/199/
<clivejo> need zesty branches then
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadiconsole build #27: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadiconsole/27/
<IrcsomeBot2> <tsimonq2> @acheronuk, Wouldn't do it to myself
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_klines build #193: STILL FAILING in 7 min 4 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_klines/193/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #50: STILL FAILING in 7 min 2 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmouth build #21: STILL FAILING in 6 min 59 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmouth/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-filetransfer-handler build #196: STILL FAILING in 7 min 0 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-filetransfer-handler/196/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #244: STILL FAILING in 7 min 36 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/244/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_bomber build #158: STILL FAILING in 7 min 56 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_bomber/158/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kshisen build #160: STILL FAILING in 7 min 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kshisen/160/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_khangman build #30: STILL FAILING in 9 min 4 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_khangman/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_klines build #52: STILL FAILING in 9 min 35 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_klines/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalarm build #47: STILL FAILING in 8 min 58 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalarm/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_blogilo build #28: FAILURE in 51 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_blogilo/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kapman build #195: STILL FAILING in 9 min 58 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kapman/195/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi-notes build #133: STILL FAILING in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi-notes/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-text-ui build #135: STILL FAILING in 9 min 49 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-text-ui/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kstars build #56: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kstars/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #329: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/329/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kstars build #195: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kstars/195/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalarm build #49: STILL FAILING in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalarm/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_klickety build #144: STILL FAILING in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_klickety/144/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kaccounts-providers build #49: STILL FAILING in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kaccounts-providers/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkcompactdisc build #61: STILL FAILING in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkcompactdisc/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knotes build #46: STILL FAILING in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knotes/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi-search build #59: STILL FAILING in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi-search/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_knotes build #44: STILL FAILING in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_knotes/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-filetransfer-handler build #232: STILL FAILING in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-filetransfer-handler/232/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_klickety build #111: STILL FAILING in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_klickety/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kubrick build #121: STILL FAILING in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kubrick/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmines build #244: STILL FAILING in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmines/244/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kontact build #44: STILL FAILING in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kontact/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kubrick build #123: STILL FAILING in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kubrick/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kmousetool build #87: STILL FAILING in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kmousetool/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ksudoku build #158: STILL FAILING in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ksudoku/158/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kubrick build #21: STILL FAILING in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kubrick/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-filetransfer-handler build #45: STILL FAILING in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-filetransfer-handler/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_klines build #253: STILL FAILING in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_klines/253/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kmines build #124: STILL FAILING in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kmines/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ksudoku build #42: STILL FAILING in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ksudoku/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmousetool build #22: STILL FAILING in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmousetool/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kaccounts-providers build #269: STILL FAILING in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kaccounts-providers/269/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_killbots build #126: STILL FAILING in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_killbots/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmines build #51: STILL FAILING in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmines/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_cantor build #255: STILL FAILING in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_cantor/255/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kontact build #42: STILL FAILING in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kontact/42/
<wxl> tsimonq2: huh? oh you mean you're release coordinator?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_okular build #82: STILL FAILING in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_okular/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets build #28: STILL FAILING in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kjumpingcube build #41: STILL FAILING in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kjumpingcube/41/
<clivejo> hes a what now?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdiamond build #50: STILL FAILING in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdiamond/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kapman build #237: STILL FAILING in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kapman/237/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkleo build #90: STILL FAILING in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkleo/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #47: STILL FAILING in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_lskat build #61: STILL FAILING in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_lskat/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_lskat build #155: STILL FAILING in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_lskat/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kollision build #160: STILL FAILING in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kollision/160/
<IrcsomeBot2> <tsimonq2> wxl: Yeah whatever you wanna call it
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_korganizer build #42: STILL FAILING in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_korganizer/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_sweeper build #153: STILL FAILING in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_sweeper/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #42: STILL FAILING in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi-calendar/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kollision build #251: STILL FAILING in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kollision/251/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets build #119: STILL FAILING in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kppp build #104: STILL FAILING in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kppp/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ksudoku build #111: STILL FAILING in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ksudoku/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_cantor build #149: STILL FAILING in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_cantor/149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kaccounts-providers build #203: STILL FAILING in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kaccounts-providers/203/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets build #154: STILL FAILING in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_lskat build #87: STILL FAILING in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_lskat/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_korganizer build #49: STILL FAILING in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_korganizer/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kppp build #27: STILL FAILING in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kppp/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kjumpingcube build #239: STILL FAILING in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kjumpingcube/239/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_zeroconf-ioslave build #122: STILL FAILING in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_zeroconf-ioslave/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_zeroconf-ioslave build #21: STILL FAILING in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_zeroconf-ioslave/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmousetool build #68: STILL FAILING in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmousetool/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers build #6: STILL FAILING in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pim-storage-service-manager build #38: STILL FAILING in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pim-storage-service-manager/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kapman build #38: STILL FAILING in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kapman/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkgeomap build #9: FAILURE in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkgeomap/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadiconsole build #26: STILL FAILING in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadiconsole/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kmix build #105: STILL FAILING in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kmix/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmix build #43: STILL FAILING in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmix/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdiamond build #123: STILL FAILING in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdiamond/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons build #145: FAILURE in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons/145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #50: FAILURE in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kgpg build #120: FAILURE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kgpg/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdiamond build #245: STILL FAILING in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdiamond/245/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kjumpingcube build #194: STILL FAILING in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kjumpingcube/194/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_cantor build #53: STILL FAILING in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_cantor/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #50: FAILURE in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdialog build #37: STILL FAILING in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdialog/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_okular build #172: STILL FAILING in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_okular/172/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kfind build #36: STILL FAILING in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kfind/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_keditbookmarks build #38: STILL FAILING in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_keditbookmarks/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kppp build #22: STILL FAILING in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kppp/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kimap build #178: STILL FAILING in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kimap/178/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-text-ui build #244: STILL FAILING in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-text-ui/244/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons build #68: FAILURE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkipi build #122: FAILURE in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkipi/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #43: STILL FAILING in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_sweeper build #129: STILL FAILING in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_sweeper/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kldap build #161: FAILURE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kldap/161/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_sweeper build #21: STILL FAILING in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_sweeper/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pim-storage-service-manager build #38: STILL FAILING in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pim-storage-service-manager/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kollision build #50: STILL FAILING in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kollision/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_klickety build #51: STILL FAILING in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_klickety/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_zeroconf-ioslave build #120: STILL FAILING in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_zeroconf-ioslave/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_okular build #104: STILL FAILING in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_okular/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_killbots build #249: STILL FAILING in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_killbots/249/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmail build #66: FAILURE in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmail/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-text-ui build #48: STILL FAILING in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-text-ui/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_killbots build #50: STILL FAILING in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_killbots/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmix build #69: STILL FAILING in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmix/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kaddressbook build #50: FAILURE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kaddressbook/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail build #52: FAILURE in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkipi build #32: FAILURE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkipi/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdialog build #37: STILL FAILING in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdialog/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_blogilo build #30: STILL FAILING in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_blogilo/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalzium build #138: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalzium/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kfind build #15: STILL FAILING in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kfind/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalzium build #42: FAILURE in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalzium/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkipi build #89: FAILURE in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkipi/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_keditbookmarks build #38: STILL FAILING in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_keditbookmarks/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_konqueror build #32: UNSTABLE in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_konqueror/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_keditbookmarks build #38: STILL FAILING in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_keditbookmarks/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kolourpaint build #134: STILL FAILING in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kolourpaint/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkgeomap build #22: STILL FAILING in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkgeomap/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kfind build #30: STILL FAILING in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kfind/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdialog build #36: STILL FAILING in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdialog/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kalarmcal build #110: STILL FAILING in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kalarmcal/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kolourpaint build #141: STILL FAILING in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kolourpaint/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kaddressbook build #45: FAILURE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kaddressbook/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_blogilo build #29: STILL FAILING in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_blogilo/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkleo build #91: STILL FAILING in 5 min 36 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkleo/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #156: FAILURE in 9 min 43 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-common-internals/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kolourpaint build #54: STILL FAILING in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kolourpaint/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #43: STILL FAILING in 5 min 38 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi-calendar/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kgpg build #121: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kgpg/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkgeomap build #10: STILL FAILING in 4 min 33 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkgeomap/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons build #146: STILL FAILING in 4 min 38 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #51: STILL FAILING in 4 min 39 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkipi build #123: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkipi/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #51: STILL FAILING in 4 min 41 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons build #69: STILL FAILING in 4 min 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kldap build #162: STILL FAILING in 4 min 7 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kldap/162/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmail build #67: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmail/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kcalutils build #91: FAILURE in 3 min 41 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kcalutils/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kaddressbook build #51: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kaddressbook/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail build #53: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_blogilo build #31: STILL FAILING in 3 min 32 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_blogilo/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkipi build #33: STILL FAILING in 4 min 39 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkipi/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkipi build #90: STILL FAILING in 3 min 33 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkipi/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_konqueror build #45: UNSTABLE in 32 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_konqueror/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_okteta build #135: STILL FAILING in 35 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_okteta/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_konqueror build #45: UNSTABLE in 32 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_konqueror/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kalzium build #81: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kalzium/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_marble build #96: STILL FAILING in 35 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_marble/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kaddressbook build #46: STILL FAILING in 3 min 32 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kaddressbook/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkleo build #42: FAILURE in 4 min 17 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkleo/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmailtransport build #47: FAILURE in 4 min 17 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmailtransport/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-search build #41: FAILURE in 4 min 18 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-search/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcalutils build #20: FAILURE in 5 min 27 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcalutils/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-notes build #42: FAILURE in 5 min 27 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-notes/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #46: FAILURE in 5 min 27 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-contacts/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #157: STILL FAILING in 5 min 3 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-common-internals/157/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmbox build #50: FAILURE in 5 min 27 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmbox/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kimap build #50: FAILURE in 5 min 27 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kimap/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmbox build #223: FAILURE in 4 min 7 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmbox/223/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkleo build #95: FAILURE in 4 min 7 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkleo/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kimap build #211: FAILURE in 4 min 7 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kimap/211/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kcalutils build #92: STILL FAILING in 2 min 44 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kcalutils/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-search build #59: FAILURE in 5 min 4 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-search/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-notes build #104: FAILURE in 5 min 16 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-notes/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmailtransport build #127: FAILURE in 5 min 16 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmailtransport/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcalutils build #158: FAILURE in 5 min 16 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcalutils/158/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #99: FAILURE in 6 min 18 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-contacts/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalzium build #43: STILL FAILING in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalzium/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkleo build #43: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkleo/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmailtransport build #48: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmailtransport/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmbox build #51: STILL FAILING in 2 min 39 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmbox/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcalutils build #21: STILL FAILING in 2 min 40 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcalutils/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-search build #42: STILL FAILING in 4 min 38 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-search/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-notes build #43: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-notes/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #47: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-contacts/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kimap build #51: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kimap/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkgeomap build #20: STILL FAILING in 2 min 39 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkgeomap/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkleo build #96: STILL FAILING in 3 min 32 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkleo/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmbox build #224: STILL FAILING in 3 min 33 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmbox/224/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kimap build #212: STILL FAILING in 3 min 33 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kimap/212/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #256: FAILURE in 3 min 36 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-common-internals/256/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcalutils build #159: STILL FAILING in 3 min 8 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcalutils/159/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-search build #60: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-search/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #48: FAILURE in 4 min 13 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-common-internals/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kldap build #49: FAILURE in 3 min 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kldap/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-notes build #105: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-notes/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmailtransport build #128: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmailtransport/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-mime build #45: FAILURE in 3 min 41 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-mime/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #100: STILL FAILING in 3 min 32 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-contacts/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kldap build #244: FAILURE in 2 min 32 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kldap/244/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kpimtextedit build #136: STILL FAILING in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kpimtextedit/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi build #247: STILL FAILING in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi/247/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kldap build #50: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kldap/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-mime build #46: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-mime/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kldap build #245: STILL FAILING in 3 min 32 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kldap/245/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kfind build #37: FIXED in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kfind/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_sweeper build #154: FIXED in 9 min 40 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_sweeper/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kfind build #16: FIXED in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kfind/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdialog build #37: FIXED in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdialog/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdialog build #38: FIXED in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdialog/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kfind build #31: FIXED in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kfind/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdialog build #38: FIXED in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdialog/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kmix build #106: FIXED in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kmix/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmix build #70: FIXED in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmix/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmousetool build #69: FIXED in 8 min 38 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmousetool/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kmousetool build #88: FIXED in 8 min 40 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kmousetool/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_keditbookmarks build #39: FIXED in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_keditbookmarks/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_keditbookmarks build #39: FIXED in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_keditbookmarks/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_keditbookmarks build #39: FIXED in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_keditbookmarks/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kppp build #28: FIXED in 9 min 40 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kppp/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_sweeper build #22: FIXED in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_sweeper/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_lskat build #88: FIXED in 8 min 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_lskat/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkgeomap build #21: FIXED in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkgeomap/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_zeroconf-ioslave build #123: FIXED in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_zeroconf-ioslave/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_zeroconf-ioslave build #22: FIXED in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_zeroconf-ioslave/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_zeroconf-ioslave build #121: FIXED in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_zeroconf-ioslave/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kidentitymanagement build #41: FAILURE in 3 min 40 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kidentitymanagement/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kidentitymanagement build #157: FAILURE in 3 min 34 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kidentitymanagement/157/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmouth build #104: FIXED in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmouth/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #49: NOW UNSTABLE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-common-internals/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmouth build #22: FIXED in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmouth/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kmouth build #123: FIXED in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kmouth/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kremotecontrol build #144: FIXED in 9 min 9 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kremotecontrol/144/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_lskat build #156: FIXED in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_lskat/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ksaneplugin build #82: FIXED in 8 min 37 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ksaneplugin/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_sweeper build #130: FIXED in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_sweeper/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kppp build #105: FIXED in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kppp/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kubrick build #122: FIXED in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kubrick/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_lskat build #62: FIXED in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_lskat/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kget build #84: FIXED in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kget/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kubrick build #22: FIXED in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kubrick/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kget build #63: FIXED in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kget/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kppp build #23: FIXED in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kppp/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kpimtextedit build #137: STILL FAILING in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kpimtextedit/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kigo build #65: FIXED in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kigo/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #257: NOW UNSTABLE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-common-internals/257/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ksirk build #58: FIXED in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ksirk/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ksirk build #41: FIXED in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ksirk/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ksudoku build #112: FIXED in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ksudoku/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kajongg build #52: FIXED in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kajongg/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmousetool build #23: FIXED in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmousetool/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ksudoku build #159: FIXED in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ksudoku/159/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kubrick build #124: FIXED in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kubrick/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ksaneplugin build #27: FIXED in 9 min 8 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ksaneplugin/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ksudoku build #43: FIXED in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ksudoku/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kaccessible build #22: FIXED in 8 min 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kaccessible/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmix build #44: FIXED in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmix/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kigo build #62: FIXED in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kigo/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kde-dev-utils build #61: FIXED in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kde-dev-utils/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-dev-utils build #122: FIXED in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-dev-utils/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kigo build #117: FIXED in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kigo/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kremotecontrol build #154: FIXED in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kremotecontrol/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_juk build #120: FIXED in 9 min 35 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_juk/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kgoldrunner build #140: FIXED in 8 min 50 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kgoldrunner/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kajongg build #113: FIXED in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kajongg/113/
<IrcsomeBot2> <acheronuk> better
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kaccessible build #149: FIXED in 9 min 36 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kaccessible/149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_konquest build #22: FIXED in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_konquest/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kopete build #49: NOW UNSTABLE in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kopete/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_konquest build #158: FIXED in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_konquest/158/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kget build #46: FIXED in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kget/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kopete build #106: NOW UNSTABLE in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kopete/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kgoldrunner build #118: FIXED in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kgoldrunner/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_palapeli build #78: FIXED in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_palapeli/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kgoldrunner build #62: FIXED in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kgoldrunner/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmag build #154: FIXED in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmag/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_jovie build #89: FIXED in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_jovie/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kde-dev-utils build #126: FIXED in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kde-dev-utils/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ksaneplugin build #51: FIXED in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ksaneplugin/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kolf build #75: FIXED in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kolf/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_jovie build #77: FIXED in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_jovie/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ksnakeduel build #111: FIXED in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ksnakeduel/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kspaceduel build #45: FIXED in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kspaceduel/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves build #116: NOW UNSTABLE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ksnakeduel build #103: FIXED in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ksnakeduel/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ksnakeduel build #63: FIXED in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ksnakeduel/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves build #45: NOW UNSTABLE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ksirk build #99: FIXED in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ksirk/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kajongg build #87: FIXED in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kajongg/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kremotecontrol build #22: FIXED in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kremotecontrol/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kolf build #23: FIXED in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kolf/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves build #79: NOW UNSTABLE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kspaceduel build #154: FIXED in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kspaceduel/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmag build #45: FIXED in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmag/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_spectacle build #55: STILL FAILING in 4 min 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_spectacle/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kopete build #148: NOW UNSTABLE in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kopete/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kidentitymanagement build #42: FIXED in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kidentitymanagement/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi build #248: STILL FAILING in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi/248/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs build #48: FAILURE in 6 min 45 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kreversi build #160: FIXED in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kreversi/160/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kidentitymanagement build #158: FIXED in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kidentitymanagement/158/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_mailimporter build #64: FAILURE in 7 min 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_mailimporter/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadiconsole build #23: FAILURE in 1 min 19 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadiconsole/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmines build #52: STILL FAILING in 8 min 40 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmines/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_spectacle build #56: STILL FAILING in 6 min 45 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_spectacle/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_gwenview build #46: STILL FAILING in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_gwenview/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libgravatar build #27: FAILURE in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libgravatar/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadiconsole build #24: STILL FAILING in 49 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadiconsole/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkleo build #44: FIXED in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkleo/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kollision build #51: FIXED in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kollision/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kshisen build #52: FIXED in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kshisen/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_parley build #51: FIXED in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_parley/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmbox build #52: FIXED in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmbox/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers build #7: FIXED in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kjumpingcube build #42: FIXED in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kjumpingcube/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_picmi build #53: FIXED in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_picmi/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kommander build #4: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kommander/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktuberling build #39: FIXED in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktuberling/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_knetwalk build #40: FIXED in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_knetwalk/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-sdk build #61: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-sdk/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #51: NOW UNSTABLE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-send-file build #49: FIXED in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-send-file/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-accounts-kcm build #49: FIXED in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-accounts-kcm/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmailtransport build #49: STILL FAILING in 8 min 12 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmailtransport/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #48: STILL FAILING in 8 min 12 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-contacts/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ksquares build #14: FIXED in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ksquares/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-call-ui build #49: FIXED in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-call-ui/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets build #29: FIXED in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_bomber build #52: FIXED in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_bomber/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kaccounts-providers build #50: FIXED in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kaccounts-providers/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-contact-list build #49: FIXED in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-contact-list/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #39: FAILURE in 8 min 31 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-search build #43: STILL FAILING in 8 min 11 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-search/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_grantlee-editor build #41: FAILURE in 8 min 34 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_grantlee-editor/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #26: FAILURE in 8 min 34 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves build #46: STILL UNSTABLE in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kproperty build #20: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kproperty/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalgebra build #53: FIXED in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalgebra/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kiriki build #48: FIXED in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kiriki/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kblackbox build #51: FIXED in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kblackbox/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmahjongg build #47: FIXED in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmahjongg/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kpat build #43: FIXED in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kpat/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_klinkstatus build #4: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_klinkstatus/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_knavalbattle build #40: FIXED in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_knavalbattle/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_mbox-importer build #36: STILL FAILING in 9 min 11 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_mbox-importer/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktnef build #29: STILL FAILING in 9 min 13 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktnef/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #41: FAILURE in 9 min 31 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_pim-data-exporter/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kalarm build #45: FAILURE in 9 min 32 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kalarm/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_pim-storage-service-manager build #38: FAILURE in 9 min 32 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_pim-storage-service-manager/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #58: FAILURE in 9 min 11 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-calendar/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_korganizer build #32: FAILURE in 9 min 33 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_korganizer/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libksieve build #68: FAILURE in 9 min 33 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libksieve/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akregator build #50: FAILURE in 9 min 33 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akregator/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #46: FAILURE in 9 min 32 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdepim-runtime/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_blogilo build #48: FAILURE in 9 min 52 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_blogilo/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kontact build #41: FAILURE in 9 min 53 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kontact/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_knotes build #45: FAILURE in 9 min 53 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_knotes/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #23: FAILURE in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_gwenview build #47: STILL FAILING in 5 min 41 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_gwenview/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_mailimporter build #65: STILL FAILING in 4 min 31 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_mailimporter/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kleopatra build #37: STILL FAILING in 3 min 44 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kleopatra/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_oxygen-icons5 build #66: STILL FAILING in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_oxygen-icons5/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kldap build #51: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kldap/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs build #49: STILL FAILING in 6 min 32 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_spectacle build #57: STILL FAILING in 4 min 2 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_spectacle/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libgravatar build #28: STILL FAILING in 4 min 36 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libgravatar/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kolourpaint build #55: FIXED in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kolourpaint/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_umbrello build #64: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_umbrello/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_konqueror build #46: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_konqueror/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalzium build #44: STILL FAILING in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalzium/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_bovo build #53: FIXED in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_bovo/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_klines build #53: FIXED in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_klines/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_khangman build #31: FIXED in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_khangman/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kapman build #39: FIXED in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kapman/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kimap build #52: FIXED in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kimap/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_audiocd-kio build #42: FIXED in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_audiocd-kio/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_klickety build #52: FIXED in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_klickety/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-notes build #44: FIXED in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-notes/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kblog build #51: FIXED in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kblog/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmines build #53: STILL FAILING in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmines/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_killbots build #51: FIXED in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_killbots/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-kded-module build #49: FIXED in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-kded-module/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kbreakout build #52: FIXED in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kbreakout/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kbounce build #39: FIXED in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kbounce/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-text-ui build #49: FIXED in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-text-ui/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdiamond build #51: FIXED in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdiamond/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_okular build #83: FIXED in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_okular/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_peruse build #38: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_peruse/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-contact-runner build #51: FIXED in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-contact-runner/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdiagram build #43: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdiagram/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdb build #14: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdb/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kanagram build #54: FIXED in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kanagram/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kfourinline build #51: FIXED in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kfourinline/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-filetransfer-handler build #46: FIXED in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-filetransfer-handler/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kblocks build #39: FIXED in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kblocks/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_katomic build #53: FIXED in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_katomic/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_granatier build #55: FIXED in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_granatier/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwordquiz build #55: FIXED in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwordquiz/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #40: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/40/
<IrcsomeBot2> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> What's better
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #27: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_mbox-importer build #37: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_mbox-importer/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktnef build #30: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktnef/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmailtransport build #50: STILL FAILING in 4 min 39 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmailtransport/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkdepim build #55: FAILURE in 3 min 44 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkdepim/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #49: STILL FAILING in 4 min 41 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-contacts/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kalarm build #46: STILL FAILING in 3 min 45 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kalarm/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_grantlee-editor build #42: STILL FAILING in 4 min 37 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_grantlee-editor/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #59: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-calendar/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #42: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_pim-data-exporter/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_pim-storage-service-manager build #39: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_pim-storage-service-manager/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libksieve build #69: STILL FAILING in 3 min 44 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libksieve/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_korganizer build #33: STILL FAILING in 3 min 45 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_korganizer/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #47: STILL FAILING in 3 min 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdepim-runtime/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_blogilo build #49: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_blogilo/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kontact build #42: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kontact/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #24: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akregator build #51: STILL FAILING in 4 min 25 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akregator/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_knotes build #46: STILL FAILING in 4 min 16 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_knotes/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-search build #44: STILL FAILING in 5 min 38 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-search/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_gwenview build #48: STILL FAILING in 5 min 31 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_gwenview/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_oxygen-icons5 build #67: STILL FAILING in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_oxygen-icons5/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_incidenceeditor build #22: STILL FAILING in 4 min 36 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_incidenceeditor/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #36: FAILURE in 4 min 44 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kgpg build #26: STILL FAILING in 4 min 49 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kgpg/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kommander build #5: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kommander/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kproperty build #21: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kproperty/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #52: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_klinkstatus build #5: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_klinkstatus/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kstars build #57: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kstars/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-sdk build #62: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-sdk/62/
<IrcsomeBot2> <acheronuk> @CliffordTheBigRedDoggie, some green
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_cantor build #54: NOW UNSTABLE in 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_cantor/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kopete build #50: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kopete/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkdepim build #56: STILL FAILING in 2 min 31 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkdepim/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmines build #54: STILL FAILING in 5 min 39 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmines/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pimcommon build #41: FAILURE in 4 min 36 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pimcommon/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_peruse build #39: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_peruse/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalzium build #45: STILL FAILING in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalzium/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcalutils build #22: FIXED in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcalutils/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kleopatra build #38: FIXED in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kleopatra/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kldap build #52: FIXED in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kldap/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkipi build #34: FIXED in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkipi/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_marble build #65: STILL UNSTABLE in 40 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_marble/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_trojita build #24: STILL UNSTABLE in 40 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_trojita/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_incidenceeditor build #23: STILL FAILING in 5 min 40 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_incidenceeditor/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #37: STILL FAILING in 5 min 43 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kgpg build #27: STILL FAILING in 5 min 43 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kgpg/27/
<IrcsomeBot2> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> Oh can't see it on telegram
<IrcsomeBot2> <tsimonq2> Infected scab
<IrcsomeBot2> * CliffordTheBigRedDoggie turns and walks away
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_calendarsupport build #50: FAILURE in 5 min 36 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_calendarsupport/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #41: FAILURE in 6 min 43 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-calendar/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pimcommon build #42: STILL FAILING in 4 min 33 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pimcommon/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkdepim build #23: FAILURE in 7 min 10 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkdepim/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libgravatar build #63: FAILURE in 6 min 36 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libgravatar/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_mailimporter build #63: FAILURE in 6 min 36 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_mailimporter/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdb build #15: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdb/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_konqueror build #47: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_konqueror/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_umbrello build #65: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_umbrello/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_oxygen-icons5 build #68: STILL FAILING in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_oxygen-icons5/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_calendarsupport build #38: FAILURE in 3 min 32 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_calendarsupport/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdiagram build #44: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdiagram/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kopete build #51: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kopete/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkgeomap build #23: FIXED in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkgeomap/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_messagelib build #86: FAILURE in 7 min 58 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_messagelib/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_cantor build #55: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_cantor/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libgravatar build #64: STILL FAILING in 7 min 38 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libgravatar/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_calendarsupport build #51: STILL FAILING in 9 min 37 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_calendarsupport/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #42: STILL FAILING in 9 min 38 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-calendar/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_mailimporter build #64: STILL FAILING in 8 min 36 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_mailimporter/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkdepim build #24: STILL FAILING in 9 min 39 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkdepim/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kreport build #19: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kreport/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_trojita build #25: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_trojita/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_calendarsupport build #39: STILL FAILING in 6 min 31 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_calendarsupport/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kstars build #58: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kstars/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalzium build #46: STILL FAILING in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalzium/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_messagelib build #87: STILL FAILING in 2 min 49 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_messagelib/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_eventviews build #37: FAILURE in 2 min 35 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_eventviews/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #57: STILL FAILING in 2 min 39 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_messagelib build #107: STILL FAILING in 3 min 57 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_messagelib/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_mailimporter build #11: FAILURE in 3 min 40 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_mailimporter/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libgravatar build #43: FAILURE in 3 min 40 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libgravatar/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libksieve build #55: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libksieve/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs build #24: FAILURE in 3 min 41 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_incidenceeditor build #81: FAILURE in 3 min 31 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_incidenceeditor/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_mailcommon build #37: FAILURE in 3 min 30 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_mailcommon/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_krita build #51: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 9 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_krita/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_messagelib build #108: STILL FAILING in 2 min 52 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_messagelib/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_eventviews build #38: STILL FAILING in 3 min 33 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_eventviews/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #58: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs build #25: STILL FAILING in 2 min 38 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libgravatar build #44: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libgravatar/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_mailimporter build #12: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_mailimporter/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_incidenceeditor build #82: STILL FAILING in 3 min 33 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_incidenceeditor/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libksieve build #56: STILL FAILING in 3 min 44 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libksieve/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_mailcommon build #47: STILL FAILING in 2 min 37 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_mailcommon/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_mailcommon build #38: STILL FAILING in 3 min 31 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_mailcommon/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_calendarsupport build #46: FAILURE in 2 min 35 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_calendarsupport/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #50: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-common-internals/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_eventviews build #28: FAILURE in 2 min 35 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_eventviews/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kexi build #30: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kexi/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_messagelib build #73: FAILURE in 3 min 53 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_messagelib/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_mailcommon build #48: STILL FAILING in 4 min 7 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_mailcommon/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_calendarsupport build #47: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_calendarsupport/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_eventviews build #29: STILL FAILING in 3 min 29 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_eventviews/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_messagelib build #74: STILL FAILING in 3 min 50 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_messagelib/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_incidenceeditor build #45: FAILURE in 3 min 36 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_incidenceeditor/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs build #24: FAILURE in 4 min 4 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pim-storage-service-manager build #39: STILL FAILING in 2 min 51 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pim-storage-service-manager/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_knotes build #45: STILL FAILING in 2 min 51 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_knotes/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_grantlee-editor build #23: STILL FAILING in 2 min 53 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_grantlee-editor/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akregator build #57: STILL FAILING in 2 min 52 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akregator/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_mailcommon build #53: FAILURE in 4 min 59 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_mailcommon/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_blogilo build #30: STILL FAILING in 5 min 0 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_blogilo/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadiconsole build #28: STILL FAILING in 4 min 59 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadiconsole/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #23: STILL FAILING in 4 min 59 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs build #25: STILL FAILING in 2 min 35 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_incidenceeditor build #46: STILL FAILING in 4 min 8 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_incidenceeditor/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_knotes build #46: STILL FAILING in 2 min 35 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_knotes/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pim-storage-service-manager build #40: STILL FAILING in 2 min 37 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pim-storage-service-manager/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_grantlee-editor build #24: STILL FAILING in 2 min 38 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_grantlee-editor/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akregator build #58: STILL FAILING in 2 min 38 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akregator/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkdepim build #49: FAILURE in 2 min 33 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkdepim/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_mailcommon build #54: STILL FAILING in 2 min 36 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_mailcommon/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_blogilo build #31: STILL FAILING in 2 min 38 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_blogilo/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #24: STILL FAILING in 2 min 36 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadiconsole build #29: STILL FAILING in 2 min 37 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadiconsole/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_eventviews build #45: FAILURE in 3 min 8 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_eventviews/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #48: STILL FAILING in 2 min 45 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_mbox-importer build #39: STILL FAILING in 2 min 45 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_mbox-importer/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #28: STILL FAILING in 3 min 45 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #52: STILL FAILING in 3 min 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #49: STILL FAILING in 3 min 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pim-data-exporter/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalarm build #50: STILL FAILING in 3 min 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalarm/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkdepim build #50: STILL FAILING in 3 min 6 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkdepim/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_eventviews build #46: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_eventviews/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_pimcommon build #33: STILL FAILING in 3 min 6 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_pimcommon/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_mbox-importer build #40: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_mbox-importer/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #49: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #53: STILL FAILING in 3 min 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #50: STILL FAILING in 3 min 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pim-data-exporter/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons build #70: STILL FAILING in 3 min 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kontact build #43: STILL FAILING in 3 min 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kontact/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kaddressbook build #52: STILL FAILING in 3 min 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kaddressbook/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #29: STILL FAILING in 4 min 45 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalarm build #51: STILL FAILING in 4 min 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalarm/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmail build #68: STILL FAILING in 4 min 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmail/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_korganizer build #50: STILL FAILING in 4 min 48 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_korganizer/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_pimcommon build #34: STILL FAILING in 3 min 6 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_pimcommon/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdepim-addons build #77: FAILURE in 2 min 40 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdepim-addons/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kaddressbook build #37: FAILURE in 2 min 40 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kaddressbook/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons build #71: STILL FAILING in 2 min 39 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kmail build #47: FAILURE in 3 min 18 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kmail/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmail build #69: STILL FAILING in 2 min 38 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmail/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_korganizer build #51: STILL FAILING in 2 min 38 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_korganizer/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kontact build #44: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kontact/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kaddressbook build #53: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kaddressbook/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_krita build #52: STILL UNSTABLE in 55 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_krita/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pimcommon build #23: FAILURE in 4 min 9 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pimcommon/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdepim-addons build #78: STILL FAILING in 2 min 34 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdepim-addons/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kaddressbook build #38: STILL FAILING in 2 min 33 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kaddressbook/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kmail build #48: STILL FAILING in 3 min 11 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kmail/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_calligra build #39: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_calligra/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pimcommon build #24: STILL FAILING in 4 min 7 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pimcommon/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-mime build #47: FIXED in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-mime/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_marble build #66: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_marble/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-search build #45: FIXED in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-search/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #50: FIXED in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-contacts/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kitemmodels build #63: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kitemmodels/63/
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: I did what you asked me to do... :P
<IrcsomeBot2> <tsimonq2> (Photo, 334x95) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/xfXJt0LZ/file_1661.jpg
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pimcommon build #43: STILL FAILING in 3 min 33 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pimcommon/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_mailimporter build #66: STILL FAILING in 3 min 33 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_mailimporter/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi build #249: STILL FAILING in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi/249/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #60: FIXED in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-calendar/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pimcommon build #44: STILL FAILING in 3 min 5 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pimcommon/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_mailimporter build #67: STILL FAILING in 3 min 29 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_mailimporter/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #43: FIXED in 9 min 40 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-calendar/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_mailimporter build #13: FIXED in 9 min 44 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_mailimporter/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pimcommon build #25: FIXED in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pimcommon/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi build #250: STILL FAILING in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi/250/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_mailimporter build #65: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_mailimporter/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_pimcommon build #35: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_pimcommon/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_marble build #81: ABORTED in 7 min 43 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_marble/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_marble build #67: ABORTED in 7 min 44 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_marble/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_marble build #97: ABORTED in 7 min 38 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_marble/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #44: STILL FAILING in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi-calendar/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_pimcommon build #36: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_pimcommon/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_mailimporter build #66: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_mailimporter/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #45: STILL FAILING in 9 min 39 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi-calendar/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_marble build #98: STILL FAILING in 32 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_marble/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_marble build #82: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_marble/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_marble build #68: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_marble/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_marble build #99: STILL FAILING in 32 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_marble/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmines build #245: FIXED in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmines/245/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmines build #55: FIXED in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmines/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #50: FIXED in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kmines build #125: FIXED in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kmines/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_blogilo build #32: FIXED in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_blogilo/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalzium build #47: STILL FAILING in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalzium/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_gwenview build #49: FIXED in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_gwenview/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_mbox-importer build #41: FIXED in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_mbox-importer/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #51: FIXED in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pim-data-exporter/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pim-storage-service-manager build #41: FIXED in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pim-storage-service-manager/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kgpg build #28: FIXED in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kgpg/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libksieve build #57: FIXED in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libksieve/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #25: FIXED in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_knotes build #47: FIXED in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_knotes/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_spectacle build #58: FIXED in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_spectacle/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadiconsole build #30: FIXED in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadiconsole/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalarm build #52: FIXED in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalarm/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #30: FIXED in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktnef build #31: FIXED in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktnef/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_grantlee-editor build #25: FIXED in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_grantlee-editor/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_eventviews build #47: FIXED in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_eventviews/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akregator build #59: FIXED in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akregator/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #59: FIXED in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_calendarsupport build #48: FIXED in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_calendarsupport/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalzium build #48: STILL FAILING in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalzium/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #54: FIXED in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_incidenceeditor build #47: FIXED in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_incidenceeditor/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kontact build #45: FIXED in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kontact/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kaddressbook build #54: FIXED in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kaddressbook/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_korganizer build #52: NOW UNSTABLE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_korganizer/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmail build #70: FIXED in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmail/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons build #72: FIXED in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs build #26: FIXED in 8 min 45 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libgravatar build #45: FIXED in 8 min 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libgravatar/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmailtransport build #51: FIXED in 9 min 15 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmailtransport/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkdepim build #25: FIXED in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkdepim/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_mailcommon build #55: FIXED in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_mailcommon/55/
<acheronuk> morning :)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkcompactdisc build #62: FIXED in 9 min 8 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkcompactdisc/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_messagelib build #75: FIXED in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_messagelib/75/
<BluesKaj> Happy New Year folks !
<blaze> hmm https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdevplatform/5.0.3-0ubuntu2
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi build #251: STILL FAILING in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi/251/
<clivejo> blaze: yup, sync'ed with debian and wiped our changelogs
 * clivejo is not happy about that
<clivejo> I've passed it on to the KC for discussion
<clivejo> and asked Jeremy to write to the -devel ML which he was declined to do
<clivejo> so I guess kdevelop isnt under Kubuntu packageset any more
<IrcsomeBot2> <acheronuk> it is. things just need to be more joined up
<clivejo> joined up?
<IrcsomeBot2> <acheronuk> people communicate with each other. e.g. I would like to do this; do you mind? and how can we coordinate?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_bovo build #241: FIXED in 7 min 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_bovo/241/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kio-gdrive build #11: STILL FAILING in 6 min 37 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kio-gdrive/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi build #252: STILL FAILING in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi/252/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #31: FIXED in 9 min 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_muon build #39: STILL FAILING in 5 min 20 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_muon/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_audiocd-kio build #97: FIXED in 9 min 41 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_audiocd-kio/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_bomber build #230: FIXED in 9 min 44 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_bomber/230/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kfourinline build #233: FIXED in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kfourinline/233/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-filetransfer-handler build #233: FIXED in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-filetransfer-handler/233/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-contact-runner build #51: FIXED in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-contact-runner/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kaccounts-providers build #270: FIXED in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kaccounts-providers/270/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_gwenview build #221: FIXED in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_gwenview/221/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kollision build #252: FIXED in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kollision/252/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knetwalk build #228: FIXED in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knetwalk/228/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_killbots build #250: FIXED in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_killbots/250/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets build #155: FIXED in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_blogilo build #32: FIXED in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_blogilo/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_khangman build #260: FIXED in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_khangman/260/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdiamond build #246: FIXED in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdiamond/246/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kbounce build #231: FIXED in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kbounce/231/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadiconsole build #27: FIXED in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadiconsole/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kblackbox build #241: FIXED in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kblackbox/241/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ksquares build #224: FIXED in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ksquares/224/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kshisen build #273: FIXED in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kshisen/273/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kjumpingcube build #240: FIXED in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kjumpingcube/240/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalarm build #48: FIXED in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalarm/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktnef build #53: FIXED in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktnef/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kapman build #238: FIXED in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kapman/238/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_breeze build #261: FIXED in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_breeze/261/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_klines build #254: FIXED in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_klines/254/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_cantor build #256: NOW UNSTABLE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_cantor/256/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kscreen build #261: FIXED in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kscreen/261/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kiriki build #257: FIXED in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kiriki/257/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_klickety build #112: FIXED in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_klickety/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkgeomap build #11: FIXED in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkgeomap/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_granatier build #252: FIXED in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_granatier/252/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalgebra build #238: FIXED in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalgebra/238/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_picmi build #197: FIXED in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_picmi/197/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_eventviews build #30: FIXED in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_eventviews/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #44: FIXED in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmahjongg build #122: FIXED in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmahjongg/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_mbox-importer build #26: FIXED in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_mbox-importer/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knavalbattle build #105: FIXED in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knavalbattle/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kanagram build #282: FIXED in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kanagram/282/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #45: FIXED in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwordquiz build #221: FIXED in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwordquiz/221/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_grantlee-editor build #25: FIXED in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_grantlee-editor/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_katomic build #250: FIXED in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_katomic/250/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kbreakout build #246: FIXED in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kbreakout/246/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers build #177: FIXED in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers/177/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_oxygen-icons5 build #185: STILL FAILING in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_oxygen-icons5/185/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_muon build #40: STILL FAILING in 4 min 34 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_muon/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kio-gdrive build #12: STILL FAILING in 6 min 34 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kio-gdrive/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #45: FIXED in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pim-data-exporter/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-accounts-kcm build #226: FIXED in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-accounts-kcm/226/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-call-ui build #134: FIXED in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-call-ui/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #245: NOW UNSTABLE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/245/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-contact-list build #240: FIXED in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-contact-list/240/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knotes build #47: FIXED in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knotes/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-kded-module build #103: FIXED in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-kded-module/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-send-file build #196: FIXED in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-send-file/196/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kgpg build #133: FIXED in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kgpg/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-text-ui build #245: FIXED in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-text-ui/245/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kolourpaint build #135: FIXED in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kolourpaint/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_trojita build #29: STILL FAILING in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_trojita/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kpat build #226: FIXED in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kpat/226/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_okular build #105: FIXED in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_okular/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kleopatra build #115: FIXED in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kleopatra/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_parley build #293: FIXED in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_parley/293/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pim-storage-service-manager build #39: FIXED in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pim-storage-service-manager/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktuberling build #110: FIXED in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktuberling/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ksysguard build #68: FIXED in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ksysguard/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_spectacle build #170: FIXED in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_spectacle/170/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_khotkeys build #50: FIXED in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_khotkeys/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kblog build #220: FIXED in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kblog/220/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdevelop build #76: FIXED in 27 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdevelop/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libksieve build #70: FIXED in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libksieve/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_incidenceeditor build #83: FIXED in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_incidenceeditor/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-integration build #69: FIXED in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-integration/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_powerdevil build #52: FIXED in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_powerdevil/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kontact build #45: FIXED in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kontact/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #72: FIXED in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_trojita build #24: STILL FAILING in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_trojita/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ksysguard build #71: FIXED in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ksysguard/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kblog build #178: FIXED in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kblog/178/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-contact-runner build #64: FIXED in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-contact-runner/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers build #125: FIXED in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #60: FIXED in 33 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_oxygen build #49: FIXED in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_oxygen/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwordquiz build #136: FIXED in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwordquiz/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkipi build #91: FIXED in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkipi/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-integration build #51: FIXED in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-integration/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kscreen build #214: FIXED in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kscreen/214/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets build #120: FIXED in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkleo build #92: STILL FAILING in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkleo/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_powerdevil build #55: FIXED in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_powerdevil/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_spectacle build #124: FIXED in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_spectacle/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_picmi build #164: FIXED in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_picmi/164/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-send-file build #195: FIXED in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-send-file/195/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-filetransfer-handler build #197: FIXED in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-filetransfer-handler/197/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-contact-list build #195: FIXED in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-contact-list/195/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kproperty build #9: STILL FAILING in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kproperty/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ksquares build #123: FIXED in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ksquares/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktnef build #55: FIXED in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktnef/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kio-gdrive build #11: STILL FAILING in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kio-gdrive/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_oxygen-icons5 build #186: STILL FAILING in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_oxygen-icons5/186/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_oxygen-icons5 build #136: STILL FAILING in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_oxygen-icons5/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_parley build #101: FIXED in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_parley/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kblocks build #201: FIXED in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kblocks/201/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_bomber build #159: FIXED in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_bomber/159/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmenuedit build #49: FIXED in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmenuedit/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_okteta build #136: STILL FAILING in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_okteta/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_okular build #173: FIXED in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_okular/173/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_klickety build #145: FIXED in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_klickety/145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_knetwalk build #78: FIXED in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_knetwalk/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_killbots build #127: FIXED in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_killbots/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_katomic build #200: FIXED in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_katomic/200/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_granatier build #199: FIXED in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_granatier/199/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kmenuedit build #52: FIXED in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kmenuedit/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-text-ui build #136: FIXED in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-text-ui/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_khangman build #200: FIXED in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_khangman/200/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kaddressbook build #47: FIXED in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kaddressbook/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kfourinline build #201: FIXED in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kfourinline/201/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail build #54: FIXED in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kaccounts-providers build #204: FIXED in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kaccounts-providers/204/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kimap build #179: STILL FAILING in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kimap/179/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kjumpingcube build #195: FIXED in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kjumpingcube/195/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_cantor build #150: NOW UNSTABLE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_cantor/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kblackbox build #196: FIXED in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kblackbox/196/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kmahjongg build #111: FIXED in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kmahjongg/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-accounts-kcm build #183: FIXED in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-accounts-kcm/183/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kolourpaint build #142: FIXED in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kolourpaint/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_korganizer build #43: NOW UNSTABLE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_korganizer/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kalgebra build #135: FIXED in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kalgebra/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-call-ui build #80: FIXED in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-call-ui/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kanagram build #129: FIXED in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kanagram/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kmbox build #187: FIXED in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kmbox/187/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kapman build #196: FIXED in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kapman/196/
<blaze> yippee
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_klines build #194: FIXED in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_klines/194/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kiriki build #160: FIXED in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kiriki/160/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kshisen build #161: FIXED in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kshisen/161/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #52: FIXED in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kollision build #161: FIXED in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kollision/161/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-kded-module build #79: FIXED in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-kded-module/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_bovo build #123: FIXED in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_bovo/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #197: NOW UNSTABLE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/197/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktuberling build #81: FIXED in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktuberling/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kpat build #179: FIXED in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kpat/179/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kbounce build #195: FIXED in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kbounce/195/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kbreakout build #201: FIXED in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kbreakout/201/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_knavalbattle build #109: FIXED in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_knavalbattle/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kio-gdrive build #12: STILL FAILING in 4 min 35 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kio-gdrive/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_trojita build #25: STILL FAILING in 7 min 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_trojita/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdiamond build #124: FIXED in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdiamond/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kproperty build #10: STILL FAILING in 8 min 37 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kproperty/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdb build #13: STILL FAILING in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdb/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_oxygen build #60: FIXED in 27 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_oxygen/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_gwenview build #139: FIXED in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_gwenview/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_trojita build #30: STILL FAILING in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_trojita/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kcalutils build #93: FIXED in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kcalutils/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi build #253: STILL FAILING in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi/253/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkleo build #93: STILL FAILING in 9 min 37 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkleo/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kldap build #163: FIXED in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kldap/163/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_khotkeys build #41: FIXED in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_khotkeys/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons build #147: FIXED in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_marble build #100: STILL FAILING in 33 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_marble/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #76: FIXED in 33 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_oxygen-icons5 build #137: STILL FAILING in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_oxygen-icons5/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_khtml build #152: STILL FAILING in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_khtml/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #46: STILL FAILING in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi-calendar/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kimap build #180: STILL FAILING in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kimap/180/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kalarmcal build #111: FIXED in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kalarmcal/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi-notes build #134: FIXED in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi-notes/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kgpg build #122: FIXED in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kgpg/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkipi build #124: NOW UNSTABLE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkipi/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #158: NOW UNSTABLE in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-common-internals/158/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-search build #61: FIXED in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-search/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcalutils build #160: FIXED in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcalutils/160/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kimap build #213: FIXED in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kimap/213/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kleopatra build #53: FIXED in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kleopatra/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi-search build #60: FIXED in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi-search/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kldap build #246: FIXED in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kldap/246/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-notes build #106: FIXED in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-notes/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmailtransport build #129: FIXED in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmailtransport/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkleo build #97: FIXED in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkleo/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdb build #14: STILL FAILING in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdb/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_okteta build #137: STILL FAILING in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_okteta/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #101: FIXED in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-contacts/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kitemmodels build #352: STILL FAILING in 4 min 35 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kitemmodels/352/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace build #114: STILL FAILING in 30 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #47: STILL FAILING in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi-calendar/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_pimcommon build #37: STILL FAILING in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_pimcommon/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_mailimporter build #67: FIXED in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_mailimporter/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmbox build #225: FIXED in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmbox/225/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_khtml build #153: STILL FAILING in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_khtml/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kitemmodels build #353: STILL FAILING in 4 min 2 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kitemmodels/353/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdevelop build #67: FIXED in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdevelop/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_marble build #101: STILL FAILING in 32 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_marble/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kmailtransport build #120: STILL FAILING in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kmailtransport/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_mailimporter build #68: FIXED in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_mailimporter/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libgravatar build #29: FIXED in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libgravatar/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_pimcommon build #38: STILL FAILING in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_pimcommon/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kreport build #21: STILL FAILING in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kreport/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_calendarsupport build #40: FIXED in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_calendarsupport/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kpimtextedit build #138: STILL FAILING in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kpimtextedit/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkdepim build #51: FIXED in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkdepim/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kmailtransport build #121: STILL FAILING in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kmailtransport/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace build #115: STILL FAILING in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_messagelib build #88: FIXED in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_messagelib/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kreport build #22: STILL FAILING in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kreport/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kpimtextedit build #139: STILL FAILING in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kpimtextedit/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs build #50: FIXED in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #72: STILL FAILING in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi-contacts/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwin build #108: STILL FAILING in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwin/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kaccounts-integration build #205: FAILURE in 3 min 36 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kaccounts-integration/205/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kaccounts-integration build #174: FAILURE in 4 min 0 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kaccounts-integration/174/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kaccounts-integration build #43: FAILURE in 5 min 55 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kaccounts-integration/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #73: STILL FAILING in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi-contacts/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkdepim build #57: FIXED in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkdepim/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kaccounts-integration build #206: STILL FAILING in 3 min 30 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kaccounts-integration/206/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kaccounts-integration build #175: STILL FAILING in 3 min 33 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kaccounts-integration/175/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kaccounts-integration build #44: STILL FAILING in 4 min 40 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kaccounts-integration/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_grantlee-editor build #43: FIXED in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_grantlee-editor/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kontact build #43: FIXED in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kontact/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #38: FIXED in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #43: FIXED in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_pim-data-exporter/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_blogilo build #50: FIXED in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_blogilo/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kaddressbook build #39: FIXED in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kaddressbook/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_pim-storage-service-manager build #40: FIXED in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_pim-storage-service-manager/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #41: FIXED in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_mbox-importer build #38: FIXED in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_mbox-importer/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadiconsole build #25: FIXED in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadiconsole/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_knotes build #47: FIXED in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_knotes/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #28: FIXED in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akregator build #52: FIXED in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akregator/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_korganizer build #34: NOW UNSTABLE in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_korganizer/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kalarm build #47: FIXED in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kalarm/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #25: FIXED in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kmail build #49: FIXED in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kmail/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #48: FIXED in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdepim-runtime/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_mailcommon build #39: FIXED in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_mailcommon/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwin build #109: STILL FAILING in 35 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwin/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdepim-addons build #79: FIXED in 34 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdepim-addons/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_breeze build #201: FIXED in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_breeze/201/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pimcommon build #45: FIXED in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pimcommon/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_incidenceeditor build #24: STILL FAILING in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_incidenceeditor/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libksieve build #70: FIXED in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libksieve/70/
* clivejo changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Friendly computing - Wishing you a Happy New Year !! | Zesty Zapus Alpha 2 testing starts 24 Jan | Support in #kubuntu | Plasma 5.8.4 X/Y Backports, 5.8.5 X/Y Staging, Z Archive| Apps 16.04.3 X/Y Backports, Z Archive | FW 5.28 X/Y Backports, Z Archive | Trello:  https://is.gd/dGbmxV | QA links:  https://is.gd/p7kblH | Package Docs (WIP):  https://is.gd/zco9ne
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_incidenceeditor build #25: STILL FAILING in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_incidenceeditor/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_messagelib build #109: STILL FAILING in 40 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_messagelib/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #258: FAILURE in 9 min 40 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-common-internals/258/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #159: FAILURE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-common-internals/159/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #51: FAILURE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-common-internals/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_eventviews build #39: FIXED in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_eventviews/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #52: STILL FAILING in 6 min 39 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-common-internals/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #259: STILL FAILING in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-common-internals/259/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #160: STILL FAILING in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-common-internals/160/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_calendarsupport build #52: FIXED in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_calendarsupport/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_messagelib build #110: STILL FAILING in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_messagelib/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_mailcommon build #49: STILL FAILING in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_mailcommon/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_mailcommon build #50: STILL FAILING in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_mailcommon/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libgravatar build #65: FIXED in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libgravatar/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs build #26: FIXED in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_cervisia build #73: FAILURE in 5 min 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_cervisia/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_cervisia build #44: FAILURE in 5 min 45 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_cervisia/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_cervisia build #107: FAILURE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_cervisia/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_cantor build #257: FAILURE in 6 min 39 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_cantor/257/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_cantor build #151: FAILURE in 6 min 40 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_cantor/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_cervisia build #45: STILL FAILING in 5 min 39 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_cervisia/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_cervisia build #74: STILL FAILING in 6 min 39 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_cervisia/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_cantor build #56: FAILURE in 8 min 45 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_cantor/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_cervisia build #108: STILL FAILING in 5 min 33 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_cervisia/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #260: NOW UNSTABLE in 30 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-common-internals/260/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #53: NOW UNSTABLE in 30 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-common-internals/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #161: NOW UNSTABLE in 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-common-internals/161/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_cantor build #152: STILL FAILING in 8 min 39 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_cantor/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_cantor build #57: STILL FAILING in 7 min 45 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_cantor/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_cervisia build #109: STILL FAILING in 5 min 34 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_cervisia/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_krdc build #52: FAILURE in 4 min 41 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_krdc/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_krdc build #121: FAILURE in 6 min 31 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_krdc/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_cantor build #258: STILL FAILING in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_cantor/258/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_krdc build #115: FAILURE in 9 min 37 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_krdc/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi build #254: STILL FAILING in 29 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi/254/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kompare build #271: FAILURE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kompare/271/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kaccounts-integration build #45: FIXED in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kaccounts-integration/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kompare build #22: FAILURE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kompare/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kompare build #202: FAILURE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kompare/202/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_krdc build #53: STILL FAILING in 5 min 39 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_krdc/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_krdc build #122: STILL FAILING in 5 min 6 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_krdc/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_cantor build #259: STILL FAILING in 8 min 40 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_cantor/259/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_cantor build #153: STILL FAILING in 8 min 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_cantor/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_cantor build #58: STILL FAILING in 9 min 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_cantor/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_krdc build #116: STILL FAILING in 4 min 32 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_krdc/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kaccounts-integration build #176: FIXED in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kaccounts-integration/176/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kaccounts-integration build #207: FIXED in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kaccounts-integration/207/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kompare build #23: STILL FAILING in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kompare/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kompare build #272: STILL FAILING in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kompare/272/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_cantor build #154: STILL FAILING in 6 min 40 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_cantor/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kompare build #203: STILL FAILING in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kompare/203/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_cantor build #59: STILL FAILING in 6 min 40 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_cantor/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_cantor build #260: STILL FAILING in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_cantor/260/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi build #255: STILL FAILING in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi/255/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcachegrind build #96: FAILURE in 3 min 35 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcachegrind/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kcachegrind build #100: FAILURE in 4 min 8 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kcachegrind/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcachegrind build #55: FAILURE in 4 min 6 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcachegrind/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcachegrind build #97: STILL FAILING in 5 min 35 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcachegrind/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kcachegrind build #101: STILL FAILING in 5 min 6 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kcachegrind/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcachegrind build #56: STILL FAILING in 5 min 12 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcachegrind/56/
<murthy> Wish you all a happy and prosperous new year!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kimap build #181: FIXED in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kimap/181/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcachegrind build #57: FIXED in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcachegrind/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kcachegrind build #102: FIXED in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kcachegrind/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_krdc build #117: FIXED in 7 min 39 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_krdc/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_krdc build #54: FIXED in 7 min 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_krdc/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcachegrind build #98: FIXED in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcachegrind/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_krdc build #123: FIXED in 8 min 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_krdc/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_cervisia build #110: FIXED in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_cervisia/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_cervisia build #75: FIXED in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_cervisia/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_cervisia build #46: FIXED in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_cervisia/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kompare build #273: FIXED in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kompare/273/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kompare build #24: FIXED in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kompare/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kompare build #204: FIXED in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kompare/204/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_cantor build #261: NOW UNSTABLE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_cantor/261/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_cantor build #60: NOW UNSTABLE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_cantor/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_cantor build #155: NOW UNSTABLE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_cantor/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ark build #58: UNSTABLE in 8 min 51 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ark/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ark build #368: UNSTABLE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ark/368/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ark build #278: UNSTABLE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ark/278/
<IrcsomeBot2> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> Happy New Year!!!
<IrcsomeBot2> <acheronuk> Happy New Year all
<IrcsomeBot2> <acheronuk> @CliffordTheBigRedDoggie, hehe, good timing
<IrcsomeBot2> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> Finally got signal
<IrcsomeBot2> <Valoriez> Happy New Year everybody!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_gwenview build #140: FAILURE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_gwenview/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_gwenview build #50: FAILURE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_gwenview/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_gwenview build #222: FAILURE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_gwenview/222/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_gwenview build #141: STILL FAILING in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_gwenview/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_gwenview build #223: STILL FAILING in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_gwenview/223/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_gwenview build #51: STILL FAILING in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_gwenview/51/
<DarinMiller> Happy New Year!
<tsimonq2> Hey guys
<tsimonq2> PACKAGING WORK! :D
<blaze> https://youtu.be/-y6wXYeZk8A
<IrcsomeBot2> <acheronuk> @tsimonq2, doing what?
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: https://mail.kde.org/pipermail/kde-distro-packagers/2016-December/000246.html
<IrcsomeBot2> <acheronuk> @tsimonq2 how about fixing the symbols here?  https://launchpadlibrarian.net/300783007/buildlog_ubuntu-zesty-amd64.okteta_4%3A16.12.0-0ubuntu1~ubuntu17.04~ppa1_BUILDING.txt.gz
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: After I do this, then sure.
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: actually, please leave those symbols. want to check some stuff 1st and do them tommorow
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: Ok, cool, haven't touched them yet. :P
#kubuntu-devel 2017-01-01
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdf build #73: UNSTABLE in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdf/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdf build #114: UNSTABLE in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdf/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdf build #52: UNSTABLE in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdf/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-integration build #70: FAILURE in 28 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-integration/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-integration build #52: FAILURE in 31 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-integration/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-integration build #61: FAILURE in 32 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-integration/61/
<IrcsomeBot2> <tsimonq2> Hey @acheronuk, am I go to move Plasma 5.8.5 to Backports Landing?
<tsimonq2> clivejo: Sponsor pls: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plasma-integration/+bug/1653393
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1653393 in plasma-integration (Ubuntu) "Fix regression in which the save dialog appears as an Open dialog" [Undecided,In progress]
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-integration build #71: FIXED in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-integration/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-integration build #53: FIXED in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-integration/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-integration build #62: FIXED in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-integration/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kpimtextedit build #140: STILL FAILING in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kpimtextedit/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kpimtextedit build #141: STILL FAILING in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kpimtextedit/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kopete build #52: FAILURE in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kopete/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kopete build #107: FAILURE in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kopete/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kopete build #149: FAILURE in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kopete/149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kopete build #150: STILL FAILING in 27 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kopete/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kopete build #53: STILL FAILING in 27 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kopete/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kopete build #108: STILL FAILING in 27 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kopete/108/
<tsimonq2> Interesting...
<tsimonq2> http://ubuntupodcast.org/2016/12/29/s09e44-laura/
<tsimonq2> Prediction there: "Kubuntu moves into the top 5 of distrowatch or is disbanded."
<tsimonq2> Then we have this from http://skellat.freeshell.org/blog/staring-ahead-at-2017.html
<tsimonq2> "Lubuntu will be subsumed into the Kubuntu project as a light version of Kubuntu."
<tsimonq2> I wonder where people are getting these things from...
<tsimonq2> (maybe someone's noticed that both me and Walter are in both Lubuntu and Kubuntu, and to be honest, that move wouldn't be a dumb one...)
<[Relic]> not everyone works for the created news network, some people go it alone to make things up  :)
<IrcsomeBot2> <tsimonq2> Well why not, say, Xubuntu into Kubuntu? Somebody HAD to connect the dots...
<IrcsomeBot2> <ahoneybun> Because Xubuntu is still GTK?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kopete build #54: NOW UNSTABLE in 1 hr 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kopete/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kopete build #151: NOW UNSTABLE in 1 hr 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kopete/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kopete build #109: NOW UNSTABLE in 1 hr 29 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kopete/109/
<blaze> hey, how are you doing in 2017?
<blaze> kinda lost that moment when qt5.7 with qtwebengine did appear in proposed
<acheronuk> blaze: not bad so far :)
<acheronuk> shame it's there but depwaiting on the other 5.7 stuff
<blaze> :)
<BluesKaj> Happy New Year everyone
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_gwenview build #142: FIXED in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_gwenview/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_gwenview build #224: FIXED in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_gwenview/224/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_gwenview build #52: FIXED in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_gwenview/52/
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: you about?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_plasma-workspace build #1047: FAILURE in 6 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_plasma-workspace/1047/
<acheronuk> mamarley mparillo DarinMiller there is a backported fix for kdebug:356479 in zesty staging ppa? can you or anyone lese test please?
<acheronuk> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=356479
<ubottu> KDE bug 356479 in general "plasmashell uses 100% CPU when there is an animation in the task bar" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<DarinMiller> acheronuk: will do shortly...
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace build #116: STILL FAILING in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_plasma-workspace build #1048: FIXED in 18 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_plasma-workspace/1048/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace build #117: STILL FAILING in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace build #106: UNSTABLE in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace build #90: UNSTABLE in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace/90/
<DarinMiller> hmm, can't seem to get past the ubiquity crash on zz daily download install.   Anyone know a workaround?  (tried both live boot and direct install, same crash)
<acheronuk> DarinMiller: only by downgrading ubiquity AFAIK
<acheronuk> I did....
<acheronuk> dpkg -l | grep ubiquity
<acheronuk> in konsole to double check what ubiqity packages were installed
<acheronuk> then from https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/16.10.14/+build/11010583
<acheronuk> downloaded the 16.10.14 versions of those to a folder
<acheronuk> then in that folder did 'dpkg -i *.deb' to downgrade the installer in the running live session
<acheronuk> a bit of a hassle, but I was trying to diagnose if it was the new version of the installer at fault, or something else.
<acheronuk> DarinMiller: I have uploaded the potential fix to plasma-staging for xenial and yakkety if that is easier to test?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace build #118: STILL FAILING in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace build #91: FIXED in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace build #107: FIXED in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace build #119: STILL FAILING in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace/119/
<valorie> how's everyone?
<valorie> done with your hangovers?
<acheronuk> valorie: avoided one this year, but yes. all good :)
<IrcsomeBot2> <ahoneybun> also didn't drink this year
<acheronuk> just had a nightcap or 2 here
<acheronuk> nothing hangover inducing
<valorie> we just drank champagne, so no hangover either
<valorie> thank goodness!
<clivejo> acheronuk: so apps are ready for upload?
<IrcsomeBot2> <tsimonq2> valorie: tired af
<valorie> tired here too
<valorie> the little kids get up early no matter what
<acheronuk> clivejo: to archive? you want to do pa partial upload?
<valorie> and coffee doesn't replace sleep for me anymore
<acheronuk> clivejo: there is still stuff to sort for them
<clivejo> what needs sorting?
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: you able to to anything at the moment? or are you away from PC?
<acheronuk> clivejo: still have to go through those new deps
<acheronuk> clive: a few packages to fix. okteta, kalzium etc
<acheronuk> clivejo: want to check the fix I did for ksirk with someone who has better C++ than me
<acheronuk> clivejo: I then have no idea if uploaded as they are, apps would cause a huge mess with the tests
<acheronuk> *if they would
<IrcsomeBot2> <tsimonq2> acheronuk: Nope I'm waiting for my ride from work
<IrcsomeBot2> <tsimonq2> acheronuk: Can I move Plasma to Backports Landing when I get home?
<IrcsomeBot2> <acheronuk> @tsimonq2, I did that
<mparillo> ac
<DarinMiller> ac<tab>?
<mparillo> acheronuk: When are there animations in the task bar?
<acheronuk> mparillo: I think when you get a ping in konversation, copy large files, and a few other thing mentioned in the bug
<acheronuk> mparillo: to be honest, I don't have any of those enabled, not hard for me to test.
<IrcsomeBot2> <acheronuk> @tsimonq2 what I wanted to ask, is could you please tag your ubuntu2 of plasma-integration with a gpg signed tag please, since it has been sponsored and uploaded
<mparillo> I tend to set my panel to autohide, but I never noticed any of those things.
<soee_> Linux 4.10-rc2 Released To Kick Off Kernel Testing For 2017
<IrcsomeBot2> <tsimonq2> @acheronuk, Oh really?
<IrcsomeBot2> <tsimonq2> OK
<DarinMiller> acheronuk: sry for the delay. will your patch work in conjunction with the KCI unstable ppa or will KCI trump your patch?
<acheronuk> DarinMiller: KCI already has the patch as it's included in the KDE master branch, and my patched 5.8.5 in plasma staging won't install if you have that enabled
<DarinMiller> OK. I am reconfiguring one of my test boxes now (attempting to install 17.04 with 16.10 ubiquity as you mentioned above).  Will test as soon as I win the install battle.
#kubuntu-devel 2017-12-25
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #1024: SUCCESS in 5 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/1024/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kalarmcal build #30: FAILURE in 7 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kalarmcal/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcalutils build #49: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcalutils/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kalarmcal build #31: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kalarmcal/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcalutils build #50: STILL FAILING in 7 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcalutils/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_palapeli build #28: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_palapeli/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_breeze-gtk build #39: STILL UNSTABLE in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_breeze-gtk/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kig build #47: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kig/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_elisa build #40: STILL UNSTABLE in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_elisa/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_falkon build #43: STILL UNSTABLE in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_falkon/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ark build #50: STILL UNSTABLE in 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ark/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kcachegrind build #31: STILL UNSTABLE in 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kcachegrind/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ark build #47: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ark/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_k3b build #48: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_k3b/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kstars build #46: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kstars/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcachegrind build #47: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcachegrind/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwin build #45: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwin/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_incidenceeditor build #31: FAILURE in 4 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_incidenceeditor/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_messagelib build #87: STILL FAILING in 8 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_messagelib/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_incidenceeditor build #32: STILL FAILING in 4 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_incidenceeditor/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_cantor build #48: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_cantor/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_calendarsupport build #55: FAILURE in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_calendarsupport/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_messagelib build #88: STILL FAILING in 3 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_messagelib/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akregator build #38: FAILURE in 3 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akregator/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_mailcommon build #47: FAILURE in 4 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_mailcommon/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_calendarsupport build #56: STILL FAILING in 2 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_calendarsupport/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akregator build #39: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akregator/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #55: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_calligra build #49: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_calligra/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_mailcommon build #48: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_mailcommon/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #37: FAILURE in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kaddressbook build #39: FAILURE in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kaddressbook/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_korganizer build #40: FAILURE in 3 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_korganizer/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdepim-addons build #65: FAILURE in 3 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdepim-addons/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmail build #66: FAILURE in 5 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmail/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #56: STILL FAILING in 2 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #38: STILL FAILING in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kaddressbook build #40: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kaddressbook/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_korganizer build #41: STILL FAILING in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_korganizer/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdepim-addons build #66: STILL FAILING in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdepim-addons/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_palapeli build #53: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_palapeli/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_cantor build #96: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_cantor/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmail build #67: STILL FAILING in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmail/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_palapeli build #150: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_palapeli/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ark build #197: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ark/197/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_breeze-gtk build #182: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_breeze-gtk/182/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #38: FAILURE in 4 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #39: STILL FAILING in 2 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ark build #133: STILL UNSTABLE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ark/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_falkon build #77: STILL UNSTABLE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_falkon/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_elisa build #178: STILL UNSTABLE in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_elisa/178/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kstars build #246: STILL UNSTABLE in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kstars/246/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_discover build #189: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_discover/189/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #234: FAILURE in 3 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-runtime/234/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_messagelib build #309: FAILURE in 4 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_messagelib/309/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #235: STILL FAILING in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-runtime/235/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_messagelib build #310: STILL FAILING in 3 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_messagelib/310/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs build #157: FAILURE in 2 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs/157/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs build #158: STILL FAILING in 4 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs/158/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-addons build #246: STILL FAILING in 2 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-addons/246/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadiconsole build #163: FAILURE in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadiconsole/163/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #131: FAILURE in 3 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #131: FAILURE in 3 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #149: FAILURE in 4 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_grantlee-editor build #139: FAILURE in 4 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_grantlee-editor/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmail build #248: STILL FAILING in 4 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmail/248/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_calligra build #50: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_calligra/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-addons build #247: STILL FAILING in 4 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-addons/247/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadiconsole build #164: STILL FAILING in 4 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadiconsole/164/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #132: STILL FAILING in 4 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #132: STILL FAILING in 5 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #150: STILL FAILING in 4 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_grantlee-editor build #140: STILL FAILING in 4 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_grantlee-editor/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmail build #249: STILL FAILING in 4 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmail/249/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #155: FAILURE in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #156: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_purpose build #170: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_purpose/170/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_purpose build #40: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_purpose/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdelibs4support build #32: FAILURE in 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdelibs4support/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_mailcommon build #182: FAILURE in 2 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_mailcommon/182/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdelibs4support build #33: STILL FAILING in 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdelibs4support/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_mailcommon build #183: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_mailcommon/183/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kwin build #215: STILL UNSTABLE in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kwin/215/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_calligra build #167: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_calligra/167/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ki18n build #41: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ki18n/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_calligra build #168: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_calligra/168/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1984: SUCCESS in 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1984/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1984: SUCCESS in 1 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1984/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1984: SUCCESS in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1984/
<BluesKaj> Merry Christmas to all
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kalarmcal build #32: STILL FAILING in 3 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kalarmcal/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktnef build #30: STILL FAILING in 4 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktnef/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #39: STILL FAILING in 4 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akregator build #40: STILL FAILING in 4 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akregator/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #57: STILL FAILING in 4 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_korganizer build #42: STILL FAILING in 5 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_korganizer/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #40: STILL FAILING in 5 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #133: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #133: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmail build #250: STILL FAILING in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmail/250/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #236: STILL FAILING in 3 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-runtime/236/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-addons build #248: STILL FAILING in 3 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-addons/248/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_grantlee-editor build #141: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_grantlee-editor/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_babe build #64: STILL FAILING in 6 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_babe/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadiconsole build #165: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadiconsole/165/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #151: STILL FAILING in 4 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_babe build #177: STILL FAILING in 5 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_babe/177/
 * tsimonq2 kicks things a bit
<tsimonq2> Merry Christmas BluesKaj :)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmail build #122: STILL FAILING in 6 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmail/122/
<IrcsomeBot1> <myfenris> Merry Christmas to All
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Merry Christmas :D
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kalarmcal build #33: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kalarmcal/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktnef build #31: STILL FAILING in 4 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktnef/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #40: STILL FAILING in 4 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #134: STILL FAILING in 2 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #58: STILL FAILING in 4 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akregator build #41: STILL FAILING in 4 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akregator/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_korganizer build #43: STILL FAILING in 4 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_korganizer/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #134: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_grantlee-editor build #142: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_grantlee-editor/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmail build #251: STILL FAILING in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmail/251/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #41: STILL FAILING in 4 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #237: STILL FAILING in 3 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-runtime/237/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadiconsole build #166: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadiconsole/166/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-addons build #249: STILL FAILING in 4 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-addons/249/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kaddressbook build #41: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kaddressbook/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #152: STILL FAILING in 4 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmail build #68: STILL FAILING in 4 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmail/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdepim-addons build #67: STILL FAILING in 2 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdepim-addons/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_babe build #65: STILL FAILING in 6 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_babe/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_mailcommon build #184: STILL FAILING in 2 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_mailcommon/184/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmail build #123: STILL FAILING in 4 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmail/123/
<BluesKaj> and a Merry Christmas to you tsimonq2 :-)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_babe build #178: STILL FAILING in 7 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_babe/178/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kaddressbook build #42: STILL FAILING in 4 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kaddressbook/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmail build #69: STILL FAILING in 4 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmail/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdepim-addons build #68: STILL FAILING in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdepim-addons/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_mailcommon build #185: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_mailcommon/185/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_mailcommon build #49: STILL FAILING in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_mailcommon/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_messagelib build #311: STILL FAILING in 3 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_messagelib/311/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcalutils build #51: STILL FAILING in 4 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcalutils/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_mailcommon build #50: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_mailcommon/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcalutils build #52: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcalutils/52/
<tsimonq2> Thanks BluesKaj :)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_messagelib build #312: STILL FAILING in 4 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_messagelib/312/
<BluesKaj> tsimonq2, how's your Christmas going ?
<tsimonq2> BluesKaj: Decent, yours?
<BluesKaj> relaxing here with some Bailey's in the coffee 
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_incidenceeditor build #33: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_incidenceeditor/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs build #159: STILL FAILING in 3 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs/159/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_messagelib build #89: STILL FAILING in 4 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_messagelib/89/
<IrcsomeBot1> <Andredelsa> I love Bailey's
<IrcsomeBot1> <Andredelsa> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/8TNJfVvs/file_3869.jpg This is what remains
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_incidenceeditor build #34: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_incidenceeditor/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs build #160: STILL FAILING in 4 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs/160/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_messagelib build #90: STILL FAILING in 4 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_messagelib/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_calendarsupport build #57: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_calendarsupport/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #157: STILL FAILING in 4 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/157/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_calendarsupport build #58: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_calendarsupport/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #158: STILL FAILING in 4 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/158/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_calligra build #51: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_calligra/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_calligra build #169: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_calligra/169/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_calligra build #170: STILL FAILING in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_calligra/170/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdelibs4support build #134: STILL FAILING in 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdelibs4support/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdelibs4support build #135: STILL FAILING in 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdelibs4support/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_calligra build #52: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_calligra/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdelibs4support build #34: STILL FAILING in 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdelibs4support/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdelibs4support build #35: STILL FAILING in 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdelibs4support/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1985: SUCCESS in 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1985/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1985: SUCCESS in 1 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1985/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1985: SUCCESS in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1985/
#kubuntu-devel 2017-12-26
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #1025: SUCCESS in 6 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/1025/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_messagelib build #313: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_messagelib/313/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kcachegrind build #32: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kcachegrind/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_palapeli build #29: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_palapeli/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_elisa build #41: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_elisa/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_purpose build #41: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_purpose/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcachegrind build #48: STILL UNSTABLE in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcachegrind/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_messagelib build #314: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_messagelib/314/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_purpose build #171: STILL UNSTABLE in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_purpose/171/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_breeze-gtk build #40: STILL UNSTABLE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_breeze-gtk/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ark build #51: STILL UNSTABLE in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ark/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_cantor build #97: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_cantor/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_palapeli build #54: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_palapeli/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ark build #134: STILL UNSTABLE in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ark/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_breeze-gtk build #183: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_breeze-gtk/183/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_falkon build #78: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_falkon/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_falkon build #44: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_falkon/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kig build #48: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kig/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_palapeli build #151: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_palapeli/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ark build #198: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ark/198/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ark build #48: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ark/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwin build #46: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwin/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_cantor build #49: STILL UNSTABLE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_cantor/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_k3b build #49: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_k3b/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_elisa build #179: STILL UNSTABLE in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_elisa/179/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kstars build #247: STILL UNSTABLE in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kstars/247/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_messagelib build #91: STILL FAILING in 4 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_messagelib/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_messagelib build #92: STILL FAILING in 3 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_messagelib/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ki18n build #42: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ki18n/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_knewstuff build #148: FAILURE in 1 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_knewstuff/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kinit build #99: FAILURE in 1 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kinit/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kinit build #100: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kinit/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_knewstuff build #149: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_knewstuff/149/
<dr14> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ DO YOU WANT TO KEEP YOUR MAN SATISFIED DURING THE CHRISTMAS BREAK?? EL IS GIVING ANAL SEX TIPS IN ##FEMINISM RIGHT NOW DONT MISS IT pztyvhlmr: ubottu ejat ubot9 soee_ Sput valorie IrcsomeBot1 kubuntu-ci schmidtm je4d djinni` mamarley sasukeskapa EgS D
<dr14> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ DO YOU WANT TO KEEP YOUR MAN SATISFIED DURING THE CHRISTMAS BREAK?? EL IS GIVING ANAL SEX TIPS IN ##FEMINISM RIGHT NOW DONT MISS IT vxnvoijaef: mhall119 claydoh DarinMiller doko davmor2_ scottn murthy_ Quintasan jose micahg mparillo kfunk elopio je4d ejat zbenjamin ubottu djinni` yofel_ queuebot EgS fone626 gr
<dr14> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ DO YOU WANT TO KEEP YOUR MAN SATISFIED DURING THE CHRISTMAS BREAK?? EL IS GIVING ANAL SEX TIPS IN ##FEMINISM RIGHT NOW DONT MISS IT pcpoynhcn: Odur crissi- Sput markus_e92 scottn davmor2_ queuebot Quintasan doko yofel_ elopio Flannel clem_l djinni` mariogrip zbenjamin si
<dr14> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ DO YOU WANT TO KEEP YOUR MAN SATISFIED DURING THE CHRISTMAS BREAK?? EL IS GIVING ANAL SEX TIPS IN ##FEMINISM RIGHT NOW DONT MISS IT tgipyelnlu: hggdh mariogrip sgclark djinni` acheronuk sayakb sasukeskapa scottn yofel_ murthy_ mhall119 ubuntulog valorie pursuivant ubottu schmidtm claydoh ejat davmor2_ ikonia D
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1986: SUCCESS in 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1986/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1986: SUCCESS in 1 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1986/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1986: SUCCESS in 3 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1986/
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1987: SUCCESS in 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1987/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1987: SUCCESS in 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1987/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1987: SUCCESS in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1987/
#kubuntu-devel 2017-12-27
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #1026: SUCCESS in 6 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/1026/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libksieve build #152: FAILURE in 9 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libksieve/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_messagelib build #93: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_messagelib/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #238: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-runtime/238/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kinfocenter build #52: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kinfocenter/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kwave build #189: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kwave/189/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ksirk build #39: FAILURE in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ksirk/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_messagelib build #315: STILL FAILING in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_messagelib/315/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_palapeli build #48: STILL UNSTABLE in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_palapeli/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_breeze-gtk build #41: STILL UNSTABLE in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_breeze-gtk/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libksieve build #153: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libksieve/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #239: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-runtime/239/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #55: FAILURE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdepim-runtime/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libksieve build #30: FAILURE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libksieve/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_messagelib build #94: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_messagelib/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_messagelib build #316: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_messagelib/316/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_knotes build #163: FAILURE in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_knotes/163/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #56: STILL FAILING in 4 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdepim-runtime/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libksieve build #31: STILL FAILING in 4 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libksieve/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_elisa build #42: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_elisa/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_falkon build #45: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_falkon/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcachegrind build #49: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcachegrind/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ark build #49: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ark/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ark build #199: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ark/199/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_breeze-gtk build #184: STILL UNSTABLE in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_breeze-gtk/184/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kig build #49: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kig/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kstars build #47: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kstars/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_knotes build #164: STILL FAILING in 5 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_knotes/164/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_palapeli build #152: STILL UNSTABLE in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_palapeli/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ksirk build #40: FIXED in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ksirk/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kwave build #190: FIXED in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kwave/190/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_k3b build #50: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_k3b/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_elisa build #180: STILL UNSTABLE in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_elisa/180/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_falkon build #79: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_falkon/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kstars build #248: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kstars/248/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwin build #47: STILL UNSTABLE in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwin/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_cantor build #98: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_cantor/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kcachegrind build #33: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kcachegrind/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_palapeli build #30: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_palapeli/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ark build #52: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ark/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kwin build #216: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kwin/216/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_calligra build #171: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_calligra/171/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_calligra build #53: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_calligra/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ark build #135: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ark/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kinfocenter build #53: FIXED in 1 hr 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kinfocenter/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_palapeli build #55: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_palapeli/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmail build #70: STILL FAILING in 3 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmail/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdepim-addons build #69: STILL FAILING in 3 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdepim-addons/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdepim-addons build #70: STILL FAILING in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdepim-addons/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmail build #71: STILL FAILING in 3 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmail/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_cantor build #50: STILL UNSTABLE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_cantor/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-addons build #250: STILL FAILING in 4 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-addons/250/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmail build #252: STILL FAILING in 4 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmail/252/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-addons build #251: STILL FAILING in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-addons/251/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmail build #253: STILL FAILING in 3 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmail/253/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_calligra build #172: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_calligra/172/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_calligra build #54: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_calligra/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_purpose build #172: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_purpose/172/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_purpose build #42: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_purpose/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwayland build #39: FAILURE in 7 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwayland/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwayland build #40: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwayland/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_sonnet build #40: FAILURE in 4 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_sonnet/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_sonnet build #139: FAILURE in 7 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_sonnet/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_sonnet build #41: STILL FAILING in 4 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_sonnet/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_sonnet build #140: STILL FAILING in 4 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_sonnet/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ki18n build #43: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ki18n/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1988: SUCCESS in 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1988/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1988: SUCCESS in 1 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1988/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1988: SUCCESS in 3 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1988/
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1989: SUCCESS in 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1989/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1989: SUCCESS in 1 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1989/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1989: SUCCESS in 3 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1989/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #2 for job iso_bionic_unstable_amd64 (previous build: FAILURE)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project iso_bionic_unstable_amd64 build #2: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/iso_bionic_unstable_amd64/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #2 for job iso_bionic_stable_amd64 (previous build: FAILURE)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project iso_bionic_stable_amd64 build #2: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/iso_bionic_stable_amd64/2/
#kubuntu-devel 2017-12-28
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #1027: SUCCESS in 6 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/1027/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_mailcommon build #51: STILL FAILING in 4 min 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_mailcommon/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_incidenceeditor build #35: STILL FAILING in 5 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_incidenceeditor/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akregator build #42: STILL FAILING in 4 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akregator/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libksieve build #32: STILL FAILING in 4 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libksieve/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-addons build #252: STILL FAILING in 5 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-addons/252/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_trojita build #183: UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_trojita/183/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kig build #50: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kig/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_elisa build #43: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_elisa/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_elisa build #181: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_elisa/181/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_falkon build #46: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_falkon/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_purpose build #43: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_purpose/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcachegrind build #50: STILL UNSTABLE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcachegrind/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_breeze-gtk build #42: STILL UNSTABLE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_breeze-gtk/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ark build #50: STILL UNSTABLE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ark/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ark build #200: STILL UNSTABLE in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ark/200/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_incidenceeditor build #36: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_incidenceeditor/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_falkon build #80: STILL UNSTABLE in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_falkon/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_knotes build #39: FAILURE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_knotes/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_purpose build #173: STILL UNSTABLE in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_purpose/173/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_mailcommon build #52: STILL FAILING in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_mailcommon/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-addons build #253: STILL FAILING in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-addons/253/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libksieve build #33: STILL FAILING in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libksieve/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akregator build #43: STILL FAILING in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akregator/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_mailcommon build #186: STILL FAILING in 5 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_mailcommon/186/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_breeze-gtk build #185: STILL UNSTABLE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_breeze-gtk/185/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libksieve build #154: STILL FAILING in 7 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libksieve/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_incidenceeditor build #149: FAILURE in 7 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_incidenceeditor/149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kstars build #48: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kstars/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_knotes build #40: STILL FAILING in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_knotes/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmail build #72: STILL FAILING in 8 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmail/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_mailcommon build #187: STILL FAILING in 5 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_mailcommon/187/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libksieve build #155: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libksieve/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_k3b build #51: STILL UNSTABLE in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_k3b/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_incidenceeditor build #150: STILL FAILING in 5 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_incidenceeditor/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmail build #73: STILL FAILING in 4 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmail/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_messagelib build #317: STILL FAILING in 4 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_messagelib/317/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_palapeli build #153: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_palapeli/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kstars build #249: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kstars/249/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_messagelib build #95: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_messagelib/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_messagelib build #318: STILL FAILING in 6 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_messagelib/318/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_messagelib build #96: STILL FAILING in 4 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_messagelib/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwin build #48: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwin/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kcachegrind build #34: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kcachegrind/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akregator build #137: FAILURE in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akregator/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_palapeli build #31: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_palapeli/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ark build #136: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ark/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akregator build #138: STILL FAILING in 2 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akregator/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ark build #53: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ark/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_palapeli build #56: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_palapeli/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_cantor build #99: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_cantor/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_cantor build #51: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_cantor/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ki18n build #44: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ki18n/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1990: SUCCESS in 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1990/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1990: SUCCESS in 1 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1990/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1990: SUCCESS in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1990/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwayland build #382: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwayland/382/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwayland build #383: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwayland/383/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_sonnet build #141: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_sonnet/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_sonnet build #42: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_sonnet/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwayland build #41: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwayland/41/
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
 * wxl[m] uploaded an image: file1514475434165.png (101KB) <https://matrix.org/_matrix/media/v1/download/disroot.org/eNwSIJxHkMQhAjqqQqlULxAN>
<wxl[m]> Interesting theme
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1991: SUCCESS in 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1991/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1991: SUCCESS in 1 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1991/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1991: SUCCESS in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1991/
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> can anyone send me a screenshot of the sound test settings?
<IrcsomeBot1> <myfenris> @wxl[m], telegram  theme?
<wxl> @myfenris heck no. it's matrix.
<IrcsomeBot1> <myfenris> owh
<IrcsomeBot1> <myfenris> sorry my bad :(
#kubuntu-devel 2017-12-29
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #1028: SUCCESS in 6 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/1028/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #25: FAILURE in 9 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-calendar/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kcachegrind build #35: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kcachegrind/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libksieve build #156: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libksieve/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_discover build #190: FAILURE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_discover/190/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libksieve build #34: STILL FAILING in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libksieve/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_k3b build #52: STILL UNSTABLE in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_k3b/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_breeze-gtk build #43: STILL UNSTABLE in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_breeze-gtk/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_elisa build #44: STILL UNSTABLE in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_elisa/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_trojita build #44: UNSTABLE in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_trojita/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcachegrind build #51: STILL UNSTABLE in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcachegrind/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kig build #51: STILL UNSTABLE in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kig/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #26: STILL FAILING in 7 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-calendar/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_discover build #48: FAILURE in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_discover/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_palapeli build #154: STILL UNSTABLE in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_palapeli/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ark build #51: STILL UNSTABLE in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ark/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libksieve build #35: STILL FAILING in 4 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libksieve/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kwin build #217: STILL UNSTABLE in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kwin/217/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwin build #49: STILL UNSTABLE in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwin/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmail build #74: STILL FAILING in 5 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmail/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdepim-addons build #71: STILL FAILING in 6 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdepim-addons/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_gcompris build #137: FAILURE in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_gcompris/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_krita build #48: FAILURE in 1 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_krita/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_krita build #214: FAILURE in 1 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_krita/214/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_palapeli build #57: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_palapeli/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdepim-addons build #72: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdepim-addons/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmail build #75: STILL FAILING in 4 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmail/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ark build #201: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ark/201/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kstars build #250: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kstars/250/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_discover build #191: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_discover/191/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_breeze-gtk build #186: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_breeze-gtk/186/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_falkon build #47: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_falkon/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_falkon build #81: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_falkon/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_purpose build #44: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_purpose/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_cantor build #100: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_cantor/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ark build #54: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ark/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_elisa build #182: STILL UNSTABLE in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_elisa/182/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_discover build #49: STILL FAILING in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_discover/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_cantor build #52: STILL UNSTABLE in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_cantor/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ark build #137: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ark/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_palapeli build #32: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_palapeli/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_gcompris build #138: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_gcompris/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-addons build #254: STILL FAILING in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-addons/254/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmail build #254: STILL FAILING in 3 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmail/254/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-addons build #255: STILL FAILING in 3 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-addons/255/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmail build #255: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmail/255/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_calligra build #173: STILL FAILING in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_calligra/173/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_krita build #215: FIXED in 1 hr 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_krita/215/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_calligra build #55: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_calligra/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_krita build #49: FIXED in 2 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_krita/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_calligra build #174: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_calligra/174/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_purpose build #174: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_purpose/174/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_calligra build #56: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_calligra/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ki18n build #45: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ki18n/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1992: SUCCESS in 1 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1992/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1992: SUCCESS in 1 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1992/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1992: SUCCESS in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1992/
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<IrcsomeBot1> <Andredelsa> hi :)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1993: SUCCESS in 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1993/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1993: SUCCESS in 1 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1993/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1993: SUCCESS in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1993/
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> @Andredelsa, Hi. Hope you had good holidays if you celebrate them
<IrcsomeBot1> <Andredelsa> yes :D
<IrcsomeBot1> <Andredelsa> you?
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> Yes. Stinking cold and cough, but still good :)
<valorie> hey folks
<valorie> are we awaiting a KD meeting for tsimonq2?
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> evening valorie :)
<valorie> or is that in an hour
<valorie> it's morning here!
<valorie> well, for a few more mins
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> it's scheduled for 9pm UTC, which is in 1 hr 3 mins time
<valorie> ok
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> if people can make it
<tsimonq2> oh
<tsimonq2> I thought it was now
<valorie> I'm not qualified to vote, but I'm interested
<IrcsomeBot1> * acheronuk checks
<tsimonq2> Let me double check real quick...
<valorie> $ date -u
<valorie> Fri Dec 29 19:57:54 UTC 2017
<valorie> I thought it was 20 UT but I could be wrong
<acheronuk> ok. doodle lied to me
<tsimonq2> Nope acheronuk, it's now :)
<tsimonq2> Er, soon ;)
<tsimonq2> yofel_, sitter, wxl: Around?
<acheronuk> sgclark, shadeslayer, Quintasan ?
<acheronuk> shadeslayer said he might send questions in via email, but not heard anything
<tsimonq2> We need two more KDs for quorum :)
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: ah ok
<acheronuk> not exactly the best time of year to chose for some people I guess
<acheronuk> *choose
<tsimonq2> But people said they could make it, which makes me wonder...
<acheronuk> I don't have any pre-prared questions, as I've bugged the hell out of tsimonq2 for at least 12 months with those, so have no need for myself
 * valorie 's just here to razz simon from the cheap seats
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: hahahahahahaha
<tsimonq2> valorie: :D
<acheronuk> if people are free to idle, lets just give it some tiime
<acheronuk> I may not be the only one with time confusion
<tsimonq2> Sure, I'll be around
<tsimonq2> (kinda)
 * acheronuk mutters, as it's usually better being on UTC
<acheronuk> shadeslayer said he would be back available by next weekend in push comes to shove
<acheronuk> *if push
<tsimonq2> Ok
 * valorie finds the use of UTC and the command `date -u` to be the simplest and best
<acheronuk> valorie: problem is, my time zone is UTC, and I STILL got it wrong!
<valorie> because you used 12 hour time
<valorie> military time, baby
<acheronuk> I use 24hr clock
<valorie> perhaps the announcement wasn't sent out like that, however
<acheronuk> it was. I blame doodle
<valorie> well, timezones suck, bottom line
<acheronuk> yeah. all the world should just switch to GMT
 * acheronuk hides
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: telegram
<valorie> I'm with ya there
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: what about telegram?
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: see PM
<acheronuk> oh. balls
 * acheronuk hums a tune
<acheronuk> not a christmas one!
<valorie> now I wanna know the tune
<valorie> O Fortuna?
<valorie> some drinking song?
<acheronuk> clementine on random play selected: U2: Until the end of the world
<acheronuk> fair enough
<valorie> lol
<wxl> here
<wxl> valorie: Feliz Luna
<acheronuk> for ref: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/tsimonq2/Applications/KubuntuDeveloper
<tsimonq2> Two more KDs and we can start
<wxl> oops velut luna
<tsimonq2> wxl: haii
<wxl> statu variabilis
<wxl> semper crescis
<wxl> aut descrescis
<tsimonq2> Translate your Latin, man ;)
<wxl> vita detestabilis!!!!
<wxl> dude if you don't know one of the most recognizable songs ever, that's your own darn problem
<valorie> feliz luna sounded better 
<valorie> happy moon, my brain thought
<wxl> i don't think that translates into latin unfortunately :)
<wxl> and in reality o fortuna is a super depressing song
<valorie> yes, it certainly is
<wxl> hateful life / first oppresses / and then it soothes / as fancy takes it
<wxl> poverty / and power / it melts them like ice
 * acheronuk clicks next on random
<acheronuk> Nirvana: Come as you are
<acheronuk> hey
<wxl> wait
<valorie> great song!
<wxl> that's a different song
 * wxl puts on my bloody valentine
 * acheronuk puts pulseaudio on 120%
<wxl> mbv is always the perfect balance between serene beauty and crushing power
<BluesKaj> pulseaudio, another necessary evil
<wxl> it's not necessary
<BluesKaj> it is with my sound card driver, otherwise no audio on websites 
<BluesKaj> m-audio ice1724 driver
<wxl> wow that's insane. there's probably a way to do it with ALSA
<BluesKaj> won't connec to alsa for some reason , my intel audio hda driver does, but the m-audio sound quality is so much better then the intel
<BluesKaj> then=than
<BluesKaj> won't link to alsa from the websites is a better description 
<BluesKaj> pulseaudio makes that happen with the m-aiudio 
<tsimonq2> Alright folks
<tsimonq2> I guess unless people show up soon, I'll have to reschedule, unfortunately...
<acheronuk> ok. so I guess last call: sitter, yofel?
<valorie> looks we're moving into the new year with this matter
<acheronuk> looks so
<wxl> maybe i should sign up for mine :) probably ahven't done enough tho
<valorie> before you head out, acheronuk, any thoughts on alpha 1?
<acheronuk> I will be a ping away on telegram for a few hrs yet in case
<wxl> i have a thought about that, valorie
<valorie> imo if we can, we should
<acheronuk> if the isos spin ok, why not
<acheronuk> or at least I have no objections
<valorie> it gets us some early testing
<valorie> cool, I'll put us in for yes then
<wxl> if you really want a go/no go, get the GCI task fixed 
<valorie> GCi?
<wxl> right now all the ISO QA tasks seem to suggest package testing
<wxl> Google Code-In
<wxl> there are daily test tasks
<valorie> I know what it is, but what task?
<wxl> 1s
<valorie> I've been an admin for KDE for years
<valorie> and a mentor one year
<wxl> from what i can tell Ubuntu QA just set up all the tasks and i had to completely fix the Lubuntu one
<wxl> i've complained about it all over the place but no one seems to do antyhing
<wxl> and no one from K seems to be a mentor, so......
<wxl> https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/tasks/5129680086630400/
<valorie> hmmm I might have to sign up to see it
<wxl> it links to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/Cadence/Walkthrough which if you read it kind of quickly, suggests package testing
<wxl> you should be able to see it
<wxl> here's the raw markdown https://share.riseup.net/#x4OxQi_bpvSWbKpU4Qh2Pw
<valorie> how did you set up yours?
<wxl> https://share.riseup.net/#VQKjQ9XUozqhkpDC-c7Cdw
<valorie> not sure I have time to be a mentor for that
<wxl> here's ours https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/tasks/5049116969140224/
<valorie> but it would be cool to get some students to test, for sure
<wxl> if you want to rewrite that, i'll fix it, make myself a mentor and get people working on it
<wxl> the other thing is i will make it a NON-beginner task
<valorie> awesome
<wxl> since students can only do two fo those
<valorie> yes, not for a beginner
<wxl> which means they don't get much activity, even if they are beginner tasks
<wxl> anyways brb duty calls
<valorie> thank you for that offer, wxl
<valorie> I'll do it
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> (Photo, 1280x720) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/UbYwvp08/file_3880.jpg Getting ready to drive again
<acheronuk> tsimonq2 et al. https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kubuntu-devel/2017-December/011502.html
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> ack
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> First time driving on ice!
<valorie> omg
<valorie> hope you are driving a tank
<valorie> lol
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_discover build #341: STILL FAILING in 4 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_discover/341/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_discover build #143: STILL FAILING in 6 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_discover/143/
<acheronuk> he has fluffy dice to protect him ;)
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Hahahahah
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Right! Lol
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> @valorie, Nah, driving a van :P
<valorie> well, take it slow
<valorie> ice is not like anything else
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Yep, already done 😉 … I did encounter some ice but quickly recovered
 * valorie pings the tsimonq2 guardian angel to protection duty
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Hehehehehehe :)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_discover build #342: STILL FAILING in 2 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_discover/342/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_discover build #144: STILL FAILING in 2 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_discover/144/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_discover build #192: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_discover/192/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_discover build #50: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_discover/50/
<wxl> hey valorie are you going to be able to look at that task soon? if not, maybe we could have someone else do it? or i could just use my best judgement?
<wxl> soon meaning before monday. gci ends on the 15th, so i'd like to get it up sooner than later
#kubuntu-devel 2017-12-30
<dax> wxl: she said elsewhere that she's out until Monday
<wxl> anyone have a problem with me just changing the Kubuntu ISO QA task on Google Code-In to my liking?
<wxl> i think i'm just going to do it and ask for forgiveness later
<wxl> i want students working on this
<wxl> there done
<wxl> https://codein.withgoogle.com/tasks/5129680086630400/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1994: SUCCESS in 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1994/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1994: SUCCESS in 1 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1994/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1994: SUCCESS in 3 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1994/
<pursuivant> kubuntu-notification-helper (master) 0fb1221 * Rik Mills:  (2 files in 2 dirs)
<pursuivant> In 2018, don't bug users to install flash plugin.
<pursuivant> https://commits.kde.org/kubuntu-notification-helper/0fb1221bcc2284ce89ece274fe2663d742290e37
<IrcsomeBot1> <Andredelsa> Fwd from Kubuntu: RT @tuxmachines: And the best distro of 2017 is ... (Kubuntu) …  https://t.co/qVmkmjgSUR @kubuntu @kde
<IrcsomeBot1> <Andredelsa> :D
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> Kool
<IrcsomeBot1> <Andredelsa> yes :D
<IrcsomeBot1> <Andredelsa> congratulations to everyone
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> now to make bionic best of 2018....
<IrcsomeBot1> <Andredelsa> BTW... soon I'll ask help from you.. I've in mind to make a community video, where everyone (that would join) record a video of 5/10 seconds, with him-her with kubuntu...  … soon I'll share more details :)
<IrcsomeBot1> <Andredelsa> @acheronuk, sure
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<IrcsomeBot1> <Andredelsa> Hi @BluesKaj :)
<BluesKaj> Hi Andredelsa
<IrcsomeBot1> <Andredelsa> how are you?
<blaze> upgrade to bionic gone bad, saving it for the history https://paste.ubuntu.com/26285158/
<BluesKaj> fine, and you?
<IrcsomeBot1> <Andredelsa> @BluesKaj, fine :)
<blaze> now the root is read-only, how come?
<blaze> sigh
<acheronuk> O_O
<blaze> mount: /: cannot remount /dev/sda3 read-write, is write-protected
<blaze> :p
<BluesKaj> is it a network drive or directly connected
<blaze> the most direct way possible
<BluesKaj> does it have a fstab entry?
<blaze> yeah, errors=remount-ro
<BluesKaj> uuid?
<blaze> fs error
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcalutils build #352: STILL FAILING in 4 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcalutils/352/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #216: STILL FAILING in 4 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/216/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akregator build #227: STILL FAILING in 5 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akregator/227/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #229: STILL FAILING in 5 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-calendar/229/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_grantlee-editor build #157: STILL FAILING in 6 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_grantlee-editor/157/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalarmcal build #268: STILL FAILING in 8 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalarmcal/268/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kleopatra build #295: STILL FAILING in 7 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kleopatra/295/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #227: STILL FAILING in 7 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/227/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kgpg build #214: STILL FAILING in 9 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kgpg/214/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kblog build #349: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kblog/349/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktnef build #155: STILL FAILING in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktnef/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libksieve build #311: STILL FAILING in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libksieve/311/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knotes build #262: STILL FAILING in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knotes/262/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akregator build #228: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akregator/228/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_mbox-importer build #148: STILL FAILING in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_mbox-importer/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalarmcal build #269: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalarmcal/269/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #217: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/217/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #230: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-calendar/230/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_grantlee-editor build #158: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_grantlee-editor/158/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kleopatra build #296: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kleopatra/296/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #228: STILL FAILING in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/228/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_grantlee-editor build #143: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_grantlee-editor/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcalutils build #53: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcalutils/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kgpg build #215: STILL FAILING in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kgpg/215/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_mbox-importer build #149: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_mbox-importer/149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knotes build #263: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knotes/263/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktnef build #156: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktnef/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libksieve build #312: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libksieve/312/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #135: STILL FAILING in 5 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_mailcommon build #293: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_mailcommon/293/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-addons build #256: STILL FAILING in 6 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-addons/256/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_grantlee-editor build #144: STILL FAILING in 4 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_grantlee-editor/144/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #136: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #165: STILL FAILING in 4 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/165/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_mailcommon build #294: STILL FAILING in 4 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_mailcommon/294/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #376: STILL FAILING in 5 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime/376/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-addons build #257: STILL FAILING in 5 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-addons/257/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadiconsole build #164: STILL FAILING in 6 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadiconsole/164/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_eventviews build #168: STILL FAILING in 6 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_eventviews/168/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #214: STILL FAILING in 4 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/214/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #212: STILL FAILING in 4 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pim-data-exporter/212/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalarm build #212: STILL FAILING in 7 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalarm/212/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #377: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime/377/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #166: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/166/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadiconsole build #165: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadiconsole/165/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_eventviews build #169: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_eventviews/169/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #215: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/215/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #213: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pim-data-exporter/213/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kontact build #208: STILL FAILING in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kontact/208/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalarm build #213: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalarm/213/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_incidenceeditor build #278: STILL FAILING in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_incidenceeditor/278/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kontact build #209: STILL FAILING in 2 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kontact/209/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-import-wizard build #100: STILL FAILING in 3 hr 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-import-wizard/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_incidenceeditor build #279: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_incidenceeditor/279/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akregator build #94: STILL FAILING in 3 hr 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akregator/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadiconsole build #69: STILL FAILING in 3 hr 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadiconsole/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libgravatar build #171: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libgravatar/171/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktnef build #32: STILL FAILING in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktnef/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_mailimporter build #245: STILL FAILING in 4 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_mailimporter/245/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_grantlee-editor build #84: STILL FAILING in 3 hr 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_grantlee-editor/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_calendarsupport build #230: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_calendarsupport/230/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_eventviews build #114: STILL FAILING in 3 hr 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_eventviews/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #66: STILL FAILING in 3 hr 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kalarmcal build #76: STILL FAILING in 3 hr 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kalarmcal/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kblog build #56: STILL FAILING in 3 hr 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kblog/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kgpg build #96: STILL FAILING in 3 hr 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kgpg/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmail-account-wizard build #88: STILL FAILING in 3 hr 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmail-account-wizard/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_knotes build #96: STILL FAILING in 3 hr 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_knotes/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktnef build #84: STILL FAILING in 3 hr 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktnef/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libksieve build #107: STILL FAILING in 3 hr 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libksieve/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_mbox-importer build #64: STILL FAILING in 3 hr 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_mbox-importer/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libgravatar build #172: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libgravatar/172/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-import-wizard build #101: STILL FAILING in 8 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-import-wizard/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_mailimporter build #246: STILL FAILING in 4 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_mailimporter/246/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-notes build #235: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-notes/235/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akregator build #95: STILL FAILING in 8 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akregator/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadiconsole build #70: STILL FAILING in 8 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadiconsole/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_grantlee-editor build #85: STILL FAILING in 6 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_grantlee-editor/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_calendarsupport build #231: STILL FAILING in 6 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_calendarsupport/231/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #67: STILL FAILING in 4 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kblog build #57: STILL FAILING in 5 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kblog/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_eventviews build #115: STILL FAILING in 8 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_eventviews/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kalarmcal build #77: STILL FAILING in 6 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kalarmcal/77/
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> Any clues as to the 5.12 plasma wallpaper yet?
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> light? dark?
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Hopefully dark
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> @tsimonq2, That was my thinking.....
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs build #161: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs/161/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktnef build #33: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktnef/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kleopatra build #63: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kleopatra/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_mailimporter build #52: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_mailimporter/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_k3b build #27: STILL UNSTABLE in 3 hr 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_k3b/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_messagelib build #456: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_messagelib/456/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmail-account-wizard build #89: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmail-account-wizard/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kgpg build #97: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kgpg/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktnef build #157: STILL FAILING in 5 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktnef/157/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_pim-sieve-editor build #125: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_pim-sieve-editor/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_messagelib build #457: STILL FAILING in 4 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_messagelib/457/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_mailimporter build #53: FIXED in 1 hr 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_mailimporter/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktnef build #34: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktnef/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kalarmcal build #34: FIXED in 1 hr 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kalarmcal/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kleopatra build #64: FIXED in 1 hr 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kleopatra/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdelibs4support build #136: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdelibs4support/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_knotes build #41: STILL FAILING in 4 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_knotes/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #42: STILL FAILING in 5 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #41: STILL FAILING in 5 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #41: FAILURE in 6 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_grantlee-editor build #33: FAILURE in 6 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_grantlee-editor/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akregator build #44: STILL FAILING in 7 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akregator/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_mbox-importer build #54: FAILURE in 8 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_mbox-importer/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_knotes build #42: STILL FAILING in 7 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_knotes/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #43: STILL FAILING in 6 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #27: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-calendar/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #42: STILL FAILING in 7 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_grantlee-editor build #34: STILL FAILING in 6 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_grantlee-editor/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_mbox-importer build #55: STILL FAILING in 5 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_mbox-importer/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #42: STILL FAILING in 7 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akregator build #45: STILL FAILING in 6 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akregator/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadiconsole build #41: FAILURE in 2 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadiconsole/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_korganizer build #44: STILL FAILING in 3 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_korganizer/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kaddressbook build #43: STILL FAILING in 3 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kaddressbook/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kontact build #50: FAILURE in 3 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kontact/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmail build #76: STILL FAILING in 4 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmail/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdepim-addons build #73: STILL FAILING in 4 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdepim-addons/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #51: FAILURE in 4 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_pim-data-exporter/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kalarm build #30: FAILURE in 5 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kalarm/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #59: STILL FAILING in 5 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadiconsole build #42: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadiconsole/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kontact build #51: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kontact/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kaddressbook build #44: STILL FAILING in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kaddressbook/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmail build #77: STILL FAILING in 4 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmail/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #52: STILL FAILING in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_pim-data-exporter/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kalarm build #31: STILL FAILING in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kalarm/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_korganizer build #45: STILL FAILING in 5 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_korganizer/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdepim-addons build #74: STILL FAILING in 4 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdepim-addons/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #60: STILL FAILING in 5 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_mailcommon build #53: STILL FAILING in 4 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_mailcommon/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_mailcommon build #54: STILL FAILING in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_mailcommon/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libksieve build #36: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libksieve/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #57: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdepim-runtime/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdelibs4support build #36: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdelibs4support/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_messagelib build #97: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_messagelib/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_calendarsupport build #59: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_calendarsupport/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_incidenceeditor build #37: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_incidenceeditor/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_messagelib build #98: STILL FAILING in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_messagelib/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1995: SUCCESS in 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1995/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1995: SUCCESS in 1 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1995/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1995: SUCCESS in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1995/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #43: STILL FAILING in 4 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmail build #78: STILL FAILING in 4 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmail/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kontact build #52: STILL FAILING in 4 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kontact/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #44: STILL FAILING in 6 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kaddressbook build #45: STILL FAILING in 5 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kaddressbook/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kalarm build #32: STILL FAILING in 5 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kalarm/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_korganizer build #46: STILL FAILING in 5 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_korganizer/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_mbox-importer build #56: STILL FAILING in 5 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_mbox-importer/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #53: STILL FAILING in 5 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_pim-data-exporter/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #43: STILL FAILING in 5 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #44: STILL FAILING in 4 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #45: STILL FAILING in 5 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kalarm build #33: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kalarm/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmail build #79: STILL FAILING in 4 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmail/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kontact build #53: STILL FAILING in 4 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kontact/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_mbox-importer build #57: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_mbox-importer/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kaddressbook build #46: STILL FAILING in 4 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kaddressbook/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_korganizer build #47: STILL FAILING in 4 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_korganizer/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #44: STILL FAILING in 4 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #54: STILL FAILING in 4 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_pim-data-exporter/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadiconsole build #43: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadiconsole/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #61: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akregator build #46: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akregator/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_grantlee-editor build #35: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_grantlee-editor/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_knotes build #43: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_knotes/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #45: STILL FAILING in 4 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #46: STILL FAILING in 5 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdepim-addons build #75: STILL FAILING in 4 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdepim-addons/75/
#kubuntu-devel 2017-12-31
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdepim-addons build #76: STILL FAILING in 4 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdepim-addons/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_mailcommon build #55: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_mailcommon/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_breeze-gtk build #187: FIXED in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_breeze-gtk/187/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_breeze-gtk build #312: FIXED in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_breeze-gtk/312/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_breeze-gtk build #44: FIXED in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_breeze-gtk/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_messagelib build #99: STILL FAILING in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_messagelib/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #159: STILL FAILING in 5 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/159/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #135: STILL FAILING in 4 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmail build #124: STILL FAILING in 5 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmail/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #137: STILL FAILING in 5 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_babe build #179: STILL FAILING in 6 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_babe/179/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_babe build #66: STILL FAILING in 8 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_babe/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #160: STILL FAILING in 2 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/160/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #136: STILL FAILING in 2 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #138: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadiconsole build #167: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadiconsole/167/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akregator build #139: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akregator/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_incidenceeditor build #151: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_incidenceeditor/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_grantlee-editor build #145: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_grantlee-editor/145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #153: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmail build #125: STILL FAILING in 6 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmail/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_babe build #67: STILL FAILING in 5 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_babe/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_knotes build #165: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_knotes/165/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_babe build #180: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_babe/180/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_mailcommon build #188: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_mailcommon/188/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #240: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-runtime/240/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmail build #256: STILL FAILING in 6 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmail/256/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwin build #50: STILL UNSTABLE in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwin/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #137: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #139: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_messagelib build #100: STILL FAILING in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_messagelib/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmail build #257: STILL FAILING in 7 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmail/257/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #55: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_pim-data-exporter/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #45: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kontact build #54: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kontact/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kaddressbook build #47: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kaddressbook/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_mbox-importer build #58: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_mbox-importer/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #46: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #47: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kalarm build #34: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kalarm/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-addons build #258: NOW UNSTABLE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-addons/258/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_korganizer build #48: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_korganizer/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_calligra build #57: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_calligra/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_calligra build #175: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_calligra/175/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdepim-addons build #77: NOW UNSTABLE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdepim-addons/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmail build #80: FIXED in 1 hr 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmail/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_messagelib build #319: FIXED in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_messagelib/319/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #161: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/161/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_calligra build #58: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_calligra/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_calligra build #176: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_calligra/176/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons build #444: STILL FAILING in 2 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons/444/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdepim-addons build #119: FAILURE in 2 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdepim-addons/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons build #445: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons/445/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdepim-addons build #120: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdepim-addons/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kaffeine build #41: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kaffeine/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdepim-addons build #78: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdepim-addons/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-addons build #259: STILL UNSTABLE in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-addons/259/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1996: SUCCESS in 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1996/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1996: SUCCESS in 1 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1996/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1996: SUCCESS in 3 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1996/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_messagelib build #217: STILL FAILING in 3 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_messagelib/217/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_messagelib build #458: STILL FAILING in 4 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_messagelib/458/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_messagelib build #459: STILL FAILING in 3 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_messagelib/459/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_messagelib build #218: STILL FAILING in 5 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_messagelib/218/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_messagelib build #101: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_messagelib/101/
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » linode-01 build #103: SUCCESS in 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=linode-01/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » master build #103: SUCCESS in 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=master/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » swy-01 build #103: SUCCESS in 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=swy-01/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1997: SUCCESS in 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1997/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1997: SUCCESS in 1 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1997/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1997: SUCCESS in 3 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1997/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kde-dev-scripts build #45: FIXED in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kde-dev-scripts/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_trojita build #212: FAILURE in 6 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_trojita/212/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_trojita build #184: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_trojita/184/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_trojita build #45: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_trojita/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kig build #48: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kig/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kcachegrind build #36: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kcachegrind/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_palapeli build #49: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_palapeli/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcachegrind build #52: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcachegrind/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kig build #52: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kig/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_purpose build #45: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_purpose/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_trojita build #213: STILL FAILING in 5 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_trojita/213/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_palapeli build #33: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_palapeli/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_trojita build #185: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_trojita/185/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_trojita build #214: STILL FAILING in 5 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_trojita/214/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_trojita build #46: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_trojita/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ki18n build #46: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ki18n/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_trojita build #215: STILL FAILING in 7 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_trojita/215/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_palapeli build #58: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_palapeli/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_palapeli build #23: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_palapeli/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_palapeli build #180: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_palapeli/180/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_palapeli build #155: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_palapeli/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_palapeli build #50: FIXED in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_palapeli/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_trojita build #186: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_trojita/186/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_purpose build #124: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_purpose/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_purpose build #175: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_purpose/175/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_trojita build #47: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_trojita/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_purpose build #46: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_purpose/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_calligra build #64: FAILURE in 8 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_calligra/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_palapeli build #34: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_palapeli/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_calligra build #65: STILL FAILING in 9 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_calligra/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_k3b build #53: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_k3b/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_sddm build #116: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_sddm/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_sddm build #82: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_sddm/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_sddm build #33: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_sddm/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_k3b build #85: NOW UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_k3b/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_k3b build #160: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_k3b/160/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_k3b build #28: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_k3b/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_k3b build #222: NOW UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_k3b/222/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_k3b build #179: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_k3b/179/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_calligra build #177: FIXED in 1 hr 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_calligra/177/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_calligra build #59: FIXED in 2 hr 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_calligra/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1998: SUCCESS in 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1998/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1998: SUCCESS in 1 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1998/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1998: SUCCESS in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1998/
<wxl> oem issue discovered by GCI:
<wxl> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1740685
<wxl> i'm not sure what this is all about
<wxl> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1740686
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1740685 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Black screen after configuring the system (OEM install)" [Undecided,New]
<wxl> and a more general ubiquity bug it seems
<wxl> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1740634
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1740686 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) ""Back" and "Continue" buttons are enabled on the last page of the configuration (OEM install)" [Undecided,New]
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1740634 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) ""Continue" button is not enabled on "Where are you" page" [Undecided,New]
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> OEM has always been a weak point I think
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> kinda why system76 made it's own forked ubiquity installer
<wxl> why not send patches upstream?
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> not sure on that one
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> I know we have our own installer going out at some point
<wxl> well if they fix it, you should probably try to get them to send patches upstream or do it yourself since it will make kubuntu's life easier
<tsimonq2> I agree 100% with what wxl said
<wxl> just FYI should it ever come up https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-qa-website/+bug/1740704
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1740704 in Ubuntu QA Website "timestamps are set to a non-UTC timezone" [Undecided,New]
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_babe build #150: STILL FAILING in 8 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_babe/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_babe build #151: STILL FAILING in 4 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_babe/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_babe build #181: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_babe/181/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_babe build #68: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_babe/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_elisa build #183: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_elisa/183/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_elisa build #145: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_elisa/145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_elisa build #45: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_elisa/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_falkon build #48: ABORTED in 1 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_falkon/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_falkon build #55: ABORTED in 1 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_falkon/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_falkon build #82: ABORTED in 1 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_falkon/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_falkon build #56: STILL FAILING in 3 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_falkon/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_falkon build #57: STILL FAILING in 4 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_falkon/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_falkon build #83: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_falkon/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_falkon build #49: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_falkon/49/
#kubuntu-devel 2018-12-24
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2674: SUCCESS in 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2674/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2674: SUCCESS in 1 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2674/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2674: SUCCESS in 4 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2674/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @Santa, appologies, but I have not been very well the last few days, so have not made any progress on apps
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> no problem, I have been doing a few this morning
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2675: SUCCESS in 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2675/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2675: SUCCESS in 1 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2675/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2675: SUCCESS in 4 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2675/
<mparillo> More than a few, thanks!
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> @acheronuk take some time off then! Get better!
<valorie> @acheronuk -- feel better!
<valorie> and happy christmas
<IrcsomeBot> <Lazy B> Nollaig shona
<IrcsomeBot> <Lazy B> or Gleðileg jól
#kubuntu-devel 2018-12-25
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2676: SUCCESS in 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2676/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2676: SUCCESS in 1 min 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2676/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2676: SUCCESS in 4 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2676/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2677: SUCCESS in 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2677/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2677: SUCCESS in 1 min 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2677/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2677: SUCCESS in 4 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2677/
#kubuntu-devel 2018-12-26
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2678: SUCCESS in 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2678/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2678: SUCCESS in 1 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2678/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2678: SUCCESS in 4 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2678/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kstars build #140: FAILURE in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kstars/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kstars build #16: FAILURE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kstars/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kstars build #282: FAILURE in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kstars/282/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ark build #112: STILL UNSTABLE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ark/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2679: SUCCESS in 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2679/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2679: SUCCESS in 1 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2679/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2679: SUCCESS in 4 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2679/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_poxml build #625: FAILURE in 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_poxml/625/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_poxml build #626: STILL FAILING in 1 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_poxml/626/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_poxml build #627: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_poxml/627/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_poxml build #628: FIXED in 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_poxml/628/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_umbrello build #12: STILL FAILING in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_umbrello/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libkeduvocdocument build #110: FAILURE in 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libkeduvocdocument/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_libkeduvocdocument build #41: FAILURE in 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_libkeduvocdocument/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkeduvocdocument build #106: FAILURE in 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkeduvocdocument/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkeduvocdocument build #132: FAILURE in 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkeduvocdocument/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_libkeduvocdocument build #13: FAILURE in 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_libkeduvocdocument/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_libkeduvocdocument build #12: FAILURE in 1 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_libkeduvocdocument/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_umbrello build #95: STILL FAILING in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_umbrello/95/
#kubuntu-devel 2018-12-27
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ark build #222: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ark/222/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ark build #113: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ark/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ark build #15: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ark/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ark build #142: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ark/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ark build #277: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ark/277/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ark build #15: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ark/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ark build #143: FAILURE in 3 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ark/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ark build #223: FAILURE in 3 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ark/223/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ark build #114: FAILURE in 3 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ark/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ark build #278: FAILURE in 4 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ark/278/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ark build #16: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ark/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ark build #16: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ark/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2680: SUCCESS in 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2680/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2680: SUCCESS in 1 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2680/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2680: SUCCESS in 4 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2680/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2681: SUCCESS in 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2681/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2681: SUCCESS in 1 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2681/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2681: SUCCESS in 4 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2681/
#kubuntu-devel 2018-12-28
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2682: SUCCESS in 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2682/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2682: SUCCESS in 1 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2682/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2682: SUCCESS in 4 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2682/
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2683: SUCCESS in 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2683/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2683: SUCCESS in 1 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2683/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2683: SUCCESS in 4 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2683/
#kubuntu-devel 2018-12-29
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> https://phabricator.kde.org/T10189
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> things to test in last comments of that ^^
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> Firefox save dialog
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2684: SUCCESS in 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2684/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2684: SUCCESS in 1 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2684/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2684: SUCCESS in 4 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2684/
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<mparillo> So if I sudo add-apt-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/staging-misc then sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade -y I will only be overriding  kubuntu-settings on Disco, right:? Then I check to see if xdg-desktop-portal and xdg-desktop-portal-kde packages are installed, and restart my session, and try FF save dialogue?
<BluesKaj> mparillo, I'm not using that ppa but i have xdg-desktop-portal-kde installed by default it seems
<BluesKaj> on Disco
<mparillo> Thanks BluesKaj. Same for me. xdg-desktop-portal-kde was installed, but I should have installed xdg-desktop-portal  first.
<mparillo> acheronuk: https://phabricator.kde.org/T10189 updated with *successful* test results.
<BluesKaj> mparillo, ok, gotcha
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2685: SUCCESS in 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2685/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2685: SUCCESS in 1 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2685/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2685: SUCCESS in 4 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2685/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #83: FAILURE in 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #134: FAILURE in 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #304: FAILURE in 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/304/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #15: FAILURE in 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #15: FAILURE in 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #250: FAILURE in 1 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/250/
#kubuntu-devel 2018-12-30
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2686: SUCCESS in 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2686/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2686: SUCCESS in 1 min 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2686/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2686: SUCCESS in 4 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2686/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_labplot build #13: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_labplot/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_labplot build #242: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_labplot/242/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_labplot build #141: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_labplot/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_qtcurve build #14: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_qtcurve/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #135: NOW UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #16: STILL FAILING in 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kmail-account-wizard build #14: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kmail-account-wizard/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_dolphin-plugins build #76: STILL UNSTABLE in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_dolphin-plugins/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #16: NOW UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kalzium build #101: STILL UNSTABLE in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kalzium/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kalzium build #12: STILL UNSTABLE in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kalzium/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kio-extras build #83: STILL UNSTABLE in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kio-extras/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kmahjongg build #93: FAILURE in 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kmahjongg/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kamoso build #12: STILL UNSTABLE in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kamoso/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kwave build #98: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kwave/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_cantor build #13: STILL UNSTABLE in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_cantor/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kio-extras build #16: STILL UNSTABLE in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kio-extras/16/
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_dolphin-plugins build #13: STILL UNSTABLE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_dolphin-plugins/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_cantor build #123: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_cantor/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_k3b build #111: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_k3b/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kitinerary build #40: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kitinerary/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kwave build #15: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kwave/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kitinerary build #10: STILL FAILING in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kitinerary/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kstars build #17: FIXED in 1 hr 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kstars/17/
<mamarley> Starting within the past day or two, I have begun having a problem on Disco where Thunderbird crashes always on start.  The reason I am stating this here is that it only crashes under KDE; if I run it in a bare X session started with "startx", it does not crash.
<mamarley> acheronuk: It seems to be caused by https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kubuntu-settings/1:19.04ubuntu2.  If I do "unset GTK_USE_PORTAL" before launching Thunderbird, it does not crash.  Curiously, "GTK_USE_PORTAL=0 thunderbird" still crashes.
<acheronuk> mamarley: yeah, I did see a comment somewhere on google search about maybe a thunderbird crash. I will revert the change until there is some fix for that
<mamarley> acheronuk: Sorry to rain on your parade, but thanks. :)
<acheronuk> mamarley: not my parade. the GTK Firefox file picker is just fine for me. I don't really get the madness for wanting a KDE one.
<mamarley> Well, the GTK file picker does *really* suck, but at least in my use case, I almost never open files from within Firefox, so…
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_incidenceeditor build #8: FAILURE in 5 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_incidenceeditor/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_korganizer build #11: FAILURE in 4 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_korganizer/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kmail build #15: FAILURE in 7 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kmail/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_breeze build #128: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_breeze/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kdepim-addons build #15: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kdepim-addons/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kidentitymanagement build #9: STILL FAILING in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kidentitymanagement/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdepim-addons build #97: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdepim-addons/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_breeze build #17: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_breeze/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_messagelib build #11: STILL FAILING in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_messagelib/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_pimcommon build #9: STILL FAILING in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_pimcommon/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2687: SUCCESS in 1 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2687/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2687: SUCCESS in 1 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2687/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2687: SUCCESS in 4 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2687/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #84: STILL FAILING in 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kwin build #164: STILL FAILING in 2 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kwin/164/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #85: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #17: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #251: STILL FAILING in 5 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/251/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #86: STILL FAILING in 3 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #18: STILL FAILING in 3 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_libkeduvocdocument build #42: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_libkeduvocdocument/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ark build #115: NOW UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ark/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ark build #224: NOW UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ark/224/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_libkeduvocdocument build #13: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_libkeduvocdocument/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkeduvocdocument build #107: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkeduvocdocument/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kmahjongg build #94: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kmahjongg/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #305: NOW UNSTABLE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/305/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_spectacle build #49: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_spectacle/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ark build #279: NOW UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ark/279/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libkeduvocdocument build #111: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libkeduvocdocument/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkeduvocdocument build #133: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkeduvocdocument/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_libkeduvocdocument build #14: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_libkeduvocdocument/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ark build #144: NOW UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ark/144/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kwin build #165: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kwin/165/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kwin build #20: STILL FAILING in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kwin/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwin build #302: STILL FAILING in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwin/302/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #87: NOW UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #252: NOW UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/252/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #19: NOW UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_plasma-workspace build #16: STILL FAILING in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_plasma-workspace/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kwin build #166: STILL FAILING in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kwin/166/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwin build #303: STILL FAILING in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwin/303/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_plasma-desktop build #19: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_plasma-desktop/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kwin build #21: STILL FAILING in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kwin/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kalzium build #113: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kalzium/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kwin build #22: STILL FAILING in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kwin/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kwin build #167: FIXED in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kwin/167/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kwayland build #10: STILL FAILING in 1 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kwayland/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kcalc build #115: STILL FAILING in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kcalc/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-mycroft build #105: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-mycroft/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kmag build #106: UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kmag/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdenlive build #123: FAILURE in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdenlive/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwin build #304: FIXED in 1 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwin/304/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_labplot build #142: STILL UNSTABLE in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_labplot/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_falkon build #131: STILL UNSTABLE in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_falkon/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_peruse build #84: STILL UNSTABLE in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_peruse/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_smb4k build #105: STILL UNSTABLE in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_smb4k/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ark build #145: STILL UNSTABLE in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ark/145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_trojita build #67: STILL UNSTABLE in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_trojita/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #135: STILL UNSTABLE in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libqapt build #99: STILL UNSTABLE in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libqapt/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_k3b build #137: STILL UNSTABLE in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_k3b/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kwave build #122: STILL UNSTABLE in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kwave/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_sddm build #93: STILL UNSTABLE in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_sddm/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_umbrello build #96: STILL FAILING in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_umbrello/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kamoso build #108: STILL UNSTABLE in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kamoso/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdf build #107: STILL UNSTABLE in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdf/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_knewstuff build #10: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_knewstuff/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #112: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdepim-runtime/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_amarok build #98: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_amarok/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kitinerary build #109: STILL UNSTABLE in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kitinerary/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ruqola build #118: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ruqola/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kio build #14: STILL FAILING in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kio/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_cantor build #125: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_cantor/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_palapeli build #71: STILL FAILING in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_palapeli/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-desktop build #170: FAILURE in 5 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-desktop/170/
#kubuntu-devel 2019-12-23
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTunnell> when/how can the Kubuntu laptop be purchased?
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> @Sick_Rimmit ^^^
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTunnell> its not on their website and they havent promoted it at all. (no tweets, toots, blog posts, etc) … so seems like its going to cause lots of confusion
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Hi @MichaelTunnell  the PR is just for the review units, their will be pre-ordered coming soon. I can come talk with you on DL or TWIL if you want 🥰
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTunnell> @Sick_Rimmit, so can I request a review unit or something? What is the PR for exactly? To say review units are sent out or what?
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Yes, they've gone to a few tech news journo type's
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTunnell> I asked a couple questions, which was the yes for :D
#kubuntu-devel 2019-12-24
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<crydotsnake-M> Merry Christmas to you all! 🎅🏼
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Not in the USA!
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> wat
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> timezone issues? XD merry christmas anyway :)
<valorie> christmas eve IS Christmas, so happy happy to all who celebrate!
#kubuntu-devel 2019-12-25
<mparillo> Same to you.
<crydotsnake-M> Thanks ! 😊
<crydotsnake-M> Is there anything to test right now?.
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> elisa music player should be new on the iso today
<crydotsnake-M> On the Kubuntu LTS?
<crydotsnake-M> Or on 19.10
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> 20.04, or in backports PPA for 19.10
<crydotsnake-M> Okay. 
<crydotsnake-M> Do you prefer LTS Versions or Stable Versions ?.
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> I usually keep one machine on the LTS and another on latest
<crydotsnake-M> Okay. 
<BluesKaj> Merry Christmas!
<mamarley> Looks as if the Launchpad build farm has really crapped the bed.  It seems that the entire thing is frozen and no progress has been made in about 3 hours.
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> Probably the buildd-manager process has fallen over again
<BluesKaj> mamarley, maybe too much Christmas cheer :-)
<mamarley> Too much eggnog? xD
#kubuntu-devel 2019-12-26
<RikMills> santa_: fix verified?
<santa_> RikMills: if by verified you mean if I installed the package on a 20.04 system and started the gimp to see it doesn't crash, yes, I tested that
<santa_> it doesn't crash with the patches, they are a couple of upstream coommits
<santa_> * commits
<santa_> and there's no new upstream tarball with those fixes yet
<santa_> so would be nice to get it fixed to avoid the zillion of bug reports (I already marked a fair number of dupe bug reports)
<RikMills> santa_: do you know why that rebuild triggered it?
<RikMills> new glib2.0?
<santa_> RikMills: I think that's not what triggered it, but a change in glib iirc
<santa_> https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/gimp/commit/4550fc1bfacd36e4d9c6f375b366c2e88885af46
<santa_> ↑ one of the commits which I included
<santa_> so yeah, glib, not the rebuild
<RikMills> if it is glib, then yeah, release team synced a new version from experimental on the 18th
<RikMills> I just want a half good understanding in case I am asked ;)
<santa_> ok, you can always point to the upstream vcs
<santa_> for the record, the patches are these 2 commits:
<santa_> * https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/gimp/commit/4550fc1bfacd36e4d9c6f375b366c2e88885af46
<santa_> * https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/gimp/commit/573c043babce0620db715afa7696e5b06d7a0a3e
<santa_> and if you check the git history with tig or qgit you will see these 2 were done _after_ the latest stable tarball release
 * RikMills nods
<RikMills> santa_: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gimp/2.10.14-2ubuntu1
<santa_> RikMills: thank you very much for sponsoring :)
<RikMills> np
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> The following packages have unmet dependencies: …  kde-telepathy-approver : Depends: kde-telepathy-data (>= 4:19.12.0+p19.10+git20191224.0005) but 4:19.12.0+p19.10+git20191219.1447-0 is to be installed … E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<RikMills> looking
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> thanks ..
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> i thought u r on holidays
<RikMills> killing time while I wait for some people who late LATE
<RikMills> *are late
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> @RikMills, Waiting to go out?
<RikMills> waiting for guests
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> Oooo
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> https://kubuntu.org/news/kubuntu-focus-laptop-christmas-unboxing/
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> c00l
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> @myfenris, do u just pushed the fixes?
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> kde-telepathy-approver/eoan 4:19.12.0+p19.10+git20191226.1438-0 amd64 [upgradable from: 4:19.12.0+p19.10+git20191219.1409-0]
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> Yes
#kubuntu-devel 2019-12-27
<santa_> good morning everybody
<santa_> RikMills: just FYI I plan to do some work on kio-fuse packaging, I will start from neon pacagking and add changes on top of that, it could be interesting to merged once I'm done
<santa_> * packaging
<santa_> s/merged/merge/
<RikMills> santa_: kool
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> @RikMills, Thanks
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<santa_> RikMills: just a quick question, neon's people is on duty or on vacation?
<santa_> (because I have changes in a couple of packages to be merged, kquickcharts and kio-fuse)
<RikMills> santa_: their CI builders are broken, and no-one seems about to fix, so I guess awol until new year
<RikMills> santa_: I merged kquickcharts anyway
<RikMills> if they don't like it, I'll take the blame
<santa_> RikMills: ok, in the  meantime we could upload these packages to ubuntu so they pass the "new queue" (I still need to do the copyright file of kio-fuse)
<santa_> speaking of which...
<santa_> https://launchpad.net/~panfaust/+archive/ubuntu/kio-fuse
<santa_> https://launchpad.net/~panfaust/+archive/ubuntu/kio-fuse-dolphin
<santa_> ↑ in case you want to test what we have already
<RikMills> santa_: I'll take a look in the morning, and put kquickcharts in the queue if it looks ok. I may want to tweak the changelog as the kquickcharts (0.1-1) unstable entry is simply a lie
<santa_> RikMills: ok, if it's a lie feel free to fix XD
<RikMills> santa_: as most canonical staff are off until 6th Jan, I very much doubt anything can get approved before then.
<santa_> dammit
<santa_> well, almost just one week
 * santa_ looks at the calendar
<RikMills> santa_: https://i.imgur.com/9qhx9TF.png
<RikMills> lol
<santa_> XD
<RikMills> In the past I have persuaded any Whitcroft to do new queue reviews. he has been helpful. If I see him active, I may grab him ;)
<RikMills> s/any/Andy
<santa_> aha
<santa_> I also have a bug in network-manager, and I might want to poke someone from Canonical to get the fix in
<santa_> I even might poke you, so be prepared XD
#kubuntu-devel 2019-12-28
<santa_> good morning everybody
<RikMills> morning
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
#kubuntu-devel 2019-12-29
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<vip> hi ho, any way to get network-manager at version 1.20.6 on eoan? 
<vip> struggling with (not) saved passwords, https://gitlab.freedesktop.org/NetworkManager/NetworkManager/issues/230
